# MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread



## Forsaken1

Join The Dark Side..............MSI MEG X570 Unify...................No RGB.................. No problem.

Lets get this rolling.A place to discuss MSI MEG X570 Unify.


Overview
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/MEG-X570-UNIFY/Overview
Manual
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-manual
Driver
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-driver
Utility
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-utility
Bios
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-bios

REVIEWS.
Vortez
https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_meg_x570_unify_review.html
Techteters EU
https://translate.google.com/transl...ers.eu/msi-meg-x570-unify-review/&prev=search


Take Images I post for exactly what is shown.
No more.No less.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Join The Dark Side..............MSI MEG X570 Unify...................No RGB.................. No problem.
> 
> Lets get this rolling.A place to discuss MSI MEG X570 Unify.
> Boards are out.New beta bios today on MSI website.
> 
> Overview
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/MEG-X570-UNIFY/Overview
> Manual
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-manual
> Driver
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-driver
> Utility
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-utility
> Bios
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-bios


 Got mine 4 days a week ago. The agesa 1.0.0.4 code sucks badly. It is a voltage pig requiring higher voltages for both cpu and memory. The performance has dropped of by about 2 to 3 percent on my benchmarks and FPS is a bit lower in games. I do not use Precision Boost as In most instances I am not a gamer and for productivity I prefer an all core overclock. The new agesa bios has lowered my top stable system overclock from 4.35 GHZ down to 4.2 GHZ. Cinebench 20 would run stable at 4.35 GHZ under the old bios now the highest frequency I can complete Cinebench 20 at is 4.2 GHZ. Real lousy bios as I have said. MSI and AMD better fix this crappy code. I have reverted back to the release bios which uses 1.0.0.3 ABBA agesa code.


----------



## Forsaken1

Have to wonder if AMD will ever get a grip on Ryzen platforms.Fix 100 items.Break 99 more.

Happen to try 7C35vA21 Beta version released yesterday?


----------



## Forsaken1

Shipping bios(7C35vA0) is ruff.Managed to settle it out and move to beta v21.Just getting started.Will crank it up soon.


----------



## Cidious

I still can't find it here in China. Waiting waiting waiting. It's the only board i'd upgrade to from my MSI B450M Mortar MAX that would give me any benefit.


----------



## Forsaken1

Looks like my board shipped directly from MSI.In stock at Newegg. $299.99US.$50 steam credit thru MSI.

Bios 7C35vA21(Beta version) is performing ok.Boot time reduced greatly.

Quick and dirty ram OC.Room to tighten timings.


----------



## Ownedj00

Actually Hardcore Overclocking review


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^^^

Excellent video although the guy is annoying as hell.

Unify is a pleasure to work with.Bios is as simple as they come.
Spoke with MSI.There are a few adjustments in upcoming bios releases.I would like to see.


----------



## funks

Purchased it from Ebay Seller and it got drop shipped from MSI as well. 299$. So far it's working well without issues on the new BIOS. I replaced the Gigabyte Aorus Pro WiFi as it has a design defect (both the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra) when enabling ERP - the WiFi module becomes unavailable during next system startup requiring a power cable pull to fix.

No such problem with the Unify and enabling ERP.


----------



## Ownedj00

funks said:


> Purchased it from Ebay Seller and it got drop shipped from MSI as well. 299$. So far it's working well without issues on the new BIOS. I replaced the Gigabyte Aorus Pro WiFi as it has a design defect (both the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra) when enabling ERP - the WiFi module becomes unavailable during next system startup requiring a power cable pull to fix.
> 
> No such problem with the Unify and enabling ERP.


What cpu you running? i'm looking at pairing this board with a 3900X


----------



## funks

Ownedj00 said:


> What cpu you running? i'm looking at pairing this board with a 3900X


Running it with the 3900X but I'll be picking up a 3950X shortly..


----------



## Ownedj00

funks said:


> Running it with the 3900X but I'll be picking up a 3950X shortly..


How are your temps? what cooler you running with it?


----------



## Forsaken1

4733Mhz CL18
Memory Fun & Games time.Testing max Mhz at CL18.Think ram can go up a little.Need more booze and voltage.
This memory set is a blast.3200 CL12,3800 CL14,4000 CL16 & 4733 CL18


----------



## cosita88

Due to the similarity of these two motherboards it would not be better to unify the threads?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kenshabby

what are the chipset temps like on the unify? and how noisy is the chipset fan?


----------



## Forsaken1

kenshabby said:


> what are the chipset temps like on the unify? and how noisy is the chipset fan?


Cool & quite.Next time playing a round or two of BFV.I will log them.

CB15 All Core Play.


----------



## funks

Ownedj00 said:


> How are your temps? what cooler you running with it?


Temps are okay, is there something you want me to specifically run to test it?

Cooler is a "Noctua NH-D15S"


----------



## Ownedj00

funks said:


> Temps are okay, is there something you want me to specifically run to test it?
> 
> Cooler is a "Noctua NH-D15S"


Not specifically as i'm looking at getting this mobo and pairing it with a 3900X and a 280MM AIO. I think this mobo is really good for the $$


----------



## Forsaken1

kenshabby said:


> what are the chipset temps like on the unify? and how noisy is the chipset fan?


Round and half of BFV.Default bios settings with XMP. 3800X.

"New" bios A2 on MSI web site.Version A20.Replaced Beta A21.


----------



## Forsaken1

Written review up.

Vortez
https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_meg_x570_unify_review.html


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Written review up.
> 
> Vortez
> https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_meg_x570_unify_review.html


Just did my latest Cinebench 20 run at 4.3GHZ on my Unify. My computer is in my solarium and I dropped the heat so the ambient here is below 17 Celcius. My new high score is now 7709 . First time cracking 7700 and few have done that on the 3900X.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Just did my latest Cinebench 20 run at 4.3GHZ on my Unify. My computer is in my solarium and I dropped the heat so the ambient here is below 17 Celcius. My new high score is now 7709 . First time cracking 7700 and few have done that on the 3900X.



Looks great.Keep pushing.

Observation on unify.

Bios over volts memory.Reading from HWinfo.

All 3 bios set base clock low on 3800x.A0 bios 
3600?A2 3875?Really MSI.......,

No onboard voltage read points.Obviously aware before purchase.At $300 price range this would be nice.

Memory slots double tab.When swapping memory often.This can be a nuisance.

Mouse pointer laggy in bios.

Boost CPU clocks low compared to competition.Boosts to specs or slightly over.
Short 100mhz compared to other AM4 boatrds.

With that said. It’s a solid motherboard.One of my AM4 favorites.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Looks great.Keep pushing.
> 
> Observation on unify.
> 
> Bios over volts memory.Reading from HWinfo.
> 
> All 3 bios set base clock low on 3800x.A0 bios
> 3600?A2 3875?Really MSI.......,
> 
> No onboard voltage read points.Obviously aware before purchase.At $300 price range this would be nice.
> 
> Memory slots double tab.When swapping memory often.This can be a nuisance.
> 
> Mouse pointer laggy in bios.
> 
> Boost CPU clocks low compared to competition.Boosts to specs or slightly over.
> Short 100mhz compared to other AM4 boards.
> 
> With that said. It’s a solid motherboard.One of my AM4 favorites.


 I am not particularly enthralled with boost clocks. That only concerns competitive gamers which I am NOT. I am not sure what you mean by 
no onboard voltage read points . Are you talking about the bios??? I have never seen a motherboard that has voltage led readouts directly in hardware. The memory slots are identical to the Ace motherboard and pretty much standard issue in all brands of high end motherboards.
Sounds like your writing a volume called nitpicking 1.0 .


----------



## AvengedRobix

in bios there is a possibility to overclock by CCX?


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> I am not particularly enthralled with boost clocks. That only concerns competitive gamers which I am NOT. I am not sure what you mean by
> no onboard voltage read points . Are you talking about the bios??? I have never seen a motherboard that has voltage led readouts directly in hardware. The memory slots are identical to the Ace motherboard and pretty much standard issue in all brands of high end motherboards.
> Sounds like your writing a volume called nitpicking 1.0 .



On board voltage read points.Referring to physical points on mother board where voltage can be read with multi meter.Useful for extreme Overclocking.

Memory slots are old school double tab.Singe tab superior.Have you had boards with single tabs?

Like fine scotch.Do not know what is best.Until many are sampled.
.


----------



## Forsaken1

AvengedRobix said:


> in bios there is a possibility to overclock by CCX?


Yes


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> On board voltage read points.Referring to physical points on mother board where voltage can be read with multi meter.Useful for extreme Overclocking.
> 
> Memory slots are old school double tab.Singe tab superior.Have you had boards with single tabs?
> 
> Like fine scotch.Do not know what is best.Until many are sampled.
> .


I have owned some pricey boards and none have had single tab. The MSI Meg Ace is $370 and has dual tab memory slots. I had 2 ROG boards. The Crosshair IV and Crosshair V.


----------



## AvengedRobix

ok.. next week arrive... =) =)


----------



## os2wiz

AvengedRobix said:


> ok.. next week arrive... =) =)


 There is a new X570 chipset driver dated 11/25/2019 on the AMD website. I am not sure what it corrects or improves. I installed it. Too early for me to comment on performance.


----------



## Forsaken1

New personal Super PI XS result for myselfe.Broke 9 seconds.


----------



## Forsaken1

3200 CL12 action.


----------



## Forsaken1

3733 CL14


----------



## Forsaken1

3800 CL16 TWEAKED XMP


----------



## Forsaken1

3800 CL14


----------



## Forsaken1

Enhanced mode 4 in bios gives a little more single core boost.4600 not bad.


----------



## Forsaken1

Need some more unify owners.

CB20 4.5 32GB ram.3600 loose.


----------



## Forsaken1

CB15 4.55 32GB ram.3600 loose.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> New personal Super PI XS result for myself.Broke 9 seconds.


 Good result. I assume superPi is a single core app . I got 9.71 seconds for the same setting running an all-core overclock of 4.25 GHZ. I see no practical application of 1 core benchmarks unless one is a competitive gamer or testing if core lives up to AMD specifications. Any app that use only 1 core is an inefficient app that is poorly designed.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> 3800 CL14


Impressive numbers! I assume B-Die from Samsung. What kit is that? 4x8gb or 2x16gb ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Also wanted to add..

New to Ryzen platform. Coming from i7 4790k

Waiting on relevant pparts to arrive. I got a 3800x + x570 unify + 2x 16GB Gskill FlareX 3200mhz C14. Could not find a 32GB kit for the same price that was B-die too so I settled on this. They are on the QVL so should not be an issue. I wish to push to 3600c15 which apparently is not much trouble with these kits. We'll see. As for the settings for PBO and such, I hope you guys don't mind a Ryzen noob looking for advise here..


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Impressive numbers! I assume B-Die from Samsung. What kit is that? 4x8gb or 2x16gb ?





eliwankenobi said:


> Also wanted to add..
> 
> New to Ryzen platform. Coming from i7 4790k
> 
> Waiting on relevant pparts to arrive. I got a 3800x + x570 unify + 2x 16GB Gskill FlareX 3200mhz C14. Could not find a 32GB kit for the same price that was B-die too so I settled on this. They are on the QVL so should not be an issue. I wish to push to 3600c15 which apparently is not much trouble with these kits. We'll see. As for the settings for PBO and such, I hope you guys don't mind a Ryzen noob looking for advise here..


Congrats.Welcome aboard.

Unify is a solid board.Recovers nicely from a optimistic OC.

Been OC'in since the P4 days.
We are all OC noobs.Try settings.Try settings and try some more till it go's.

Currently playing with all B-die.Everyone of these kits used in photos.4X8 32GB is patriot.

G Skill FlareX 3200mhz C14
Team T-Force DARK Pro C14 TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01
G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (gifted) F4-3600C16D-16GTZN 
Patriot Viper Steel 4400 PVS416G440C9K


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Congrats.Welcome aboard.
> 
> Unify is a solid board.Recovers nicely from a optimistic OC.
> 
> Been OC'in since the P4 days.
> We are all OC noobs.Try settings.Try settings and try some more till it go's.
> 
> Currently playing with all B-die.Everyone of these kits used in photos.4X8 32GB is patriot.
> 
> G Skill FlareX 3200mhz C14
> Team T-Force DARK Pro C14 TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (gifted) F4-3600C16D-16GTZN
> Patriot Viper Steel 4400 PVS416G440C9K



Thank you! I checked the Patriot kit, its only $20 more than the G Skill FlareX 3200mhz C14 kit I bought for 32GB

Based on your experience, is it noticeable the perf of 3800CL14? Would it be easier achieving this on the PAtriot Memory vs the Gskill kit I got? The Patriot kit is not on the QVL for the Unify, but that doesn't seem to matter I guess..

The Gskill kit hasn't shipped yet, and I'm wondering if I should cancel that order and get the Patriot.. :thinking:

what do you guys think?


----------



## Forsaken1

My experience.Anything at or above 3600 cl16 has a snappy feel to windows and gaming. 

QVL is mostly crap these days.B-die is B-die and then there is quality B-die.

Unify bios has a nice option for ram.Named memory try it.Many choices of ram settings.Mostly loose.

Patriot is the only B-die kit i currently have that will do 3200 cl12 - 4733 cl18.The rest have there place.

When i run 4 sticks.Its patriot.Not flare x.

Have to play with patriot.Default is 2133.XMP1 4400.XMP2 4266.Anything else is tweaking but easy. 

Patriot is my choice now and next gen when ram speeds increase.At least for now.

If you told me decent B-die for $129.I would say your nuts.I paid $1,000 for corsair.Hand tested B-die bin.Overnight from Taiwan if recall, not as good as patriots.


----------



## eliwankenobi

So I could put the Patriot kits and use any of the settings from the Memory try area? Then tune from there with DRAM Calculator?


----------



## Forsaken1

Memory try in bios.Tweak from there.Some option in bios are B-die and others.Easy to spot B-die options.

Dram calc frankly is not a great option.Can do better on your own or with Memory Try It.In MSI bios.
Ill grab a screen of bios memory try it.

Not all available ram OC options are shown in image.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Well, say no more...I’ve been checking out user and website reviews for the Patriot kit. All rave basically. So cancelled the GSkill kits and bought the Patriot kits! Turns out it is at it’s lowest price since release according to Honey

Fun times ahead I hope! Excited to maximize that infinity fabric!


----------



## Forsaken1

When you load up memory try it settings.Give everything a once over.Some of the voltages are HOT.

Can often lower voltage greatly.Most of my post are at 1.45v.Its just a comfortable place to run voltage.

Anything over 1.48-1.5v on Dram voltage.I generally run a fan on memory.

Looking forward to your results.

Good luck.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> My experience.Anything at or above 3600 cl16 has a snappy feel to windows and gaming.
> 
> QVL is mostly crap these days.B-die is B-die and then there is quality B-die.
> 
> Unify bios has a nice option for ram.Named memory try it.Many choices of ram settings.Mostly loose.
> 
> Patriot is the only B-die kit i currently have that will do 3200 cl12 - 4733 cl18.The rest have there place.
> 
> When i run 4 sticks.Its patriot.Not flare x.
> 
> Have to play with patriot.Default is 2133.XMP1 4400.XMP2 4266.Anything else is tweaking but easy.
> 
> Patriot is my choice now and next gen when ram speeds increase.At least for now.
> 
> If you told me decent B-die for $129.I would say your nuts.I paid $1,000 for corsair.Hand tested B-die bin.Overnight from Taiwan if recall, not as good as patriots.


 Based on your findings and the ultra low price. I just splurged for two 16GB kits. Since Patriot does NOT offer a 32 GB kit that are all matched there is a bit of a gamble on this whether the 2 kits will perform equally. The kit that may be slower dictates the performance of the faster kit. I am willing to take my chance on that. If it turns out better than my 32 GB dual Rank G.Skill NEO kit , I will sell the NEO kit to recuperate most, but not all the expense. I also ordered the 2TB Sabrent Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 drive together with the Sabrent heatsink. Got both the memory and NVMe off Amazon. It will be a week to 10 days before they arrive. I'll let you know how it goes. The Unify has a nice heat pipe attached to the M.2 slot So together with the heatsink thatcomes with the drive I do not expect bad temps or throttling that has been common with the pci 4.0 M.2 drives.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Based on your findings and the ultra low price. I just splurged for two 16GB kits. Since Patriot does NOT offer a 32 GB kit that are all matched there is a bit of a gamble on this whether the 2 kits will perform equally. The kit that may be slower dictates the performance of the faster kit. I am willing to take my chance on that. If it turns out better than my 32 GB dual Rank G.Skill NEO kit , I will sell the NEO kit to recuperate most, but not all the expense. I also ordered the 2TB Sabrent Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 drive together with the Sabrent heatsink. Got both the memory and NVMe off Amazon. It will be a week to 10 days before they arrive. I'll let you know how it goes. The Unify has a nice heat pipe attached to the M.2 slot So together with the heatsink thatcomes with the drive I do not expect bad temps or throttling that has been common with the pci 4.0 M.2 drives.


Spent time reading thru your ACE thread.Lot of good info that converts to unify.Thank you.

As far as patriot.Have not attempted OC on second kit solo.Will do soon.Placed them in free slots.3600 CL16 easy.Will try 3800 CL14 1900.

Looking forward to your M2 PCIE4 results.Currently have a PCIE 3 drive.


----------



## eliwankenobi

os2wiz said:


> Based on your findings and the ultra low price. I just splurged for two 16GB kits. Since Patriot does NOT offer a 32 GB kit that are all matched there is a bit of a gamble on this whether the 2 kits will perform equally. The kit that may be slower dictates the performance of the faster kit. I am willing to take my chance on that. If it turns out better than my 32 GB dual Rank G.Skill NEO kit , I will sell the NEO kit to recuperate most, but not all the expense. I also ordered the 2TB Sabrent Rocket NVMe PCIe 4.0 drive together with the Sabrent heatsink. Got both the memory and NVMe off Amazon. It will be a week to 10 days before they arrive. I'll let you know how it goes. The Unify has a nice heat pipe attached to the M.2 slot So together with the heatsink thatcomes with the drive I do not expect bad temps or throttling that has been common with the pci 4.0 M.2 drives.





Forsaken1 said:


> Spent time reading thru your ACE thread.Lot of good info that converts to unify.Thank you.
> 
> As far as patriot.Have not attempted OC on second kit solo.Will do soon.Placed them in free slots.3600 CL16 easy.Will try 3800 CL14 1900.
> 
> Looking forward to your M2 PCIE4 results.Currently have a PCIE 3 drive.



Regarding the two separate 16GB kits... One of the reviews from the Amazon page refers to exactly that.. of course is not a guarantee.. But based on the reported quality of the B-Die memory in the Patriot kits (including Forsaken1's experience) I'm counting on not having trouble running them between 3600 - 3800 with tight timings.

Review here for reference. (I hope I don't get in trouble for posting this).


----------



## Cidious

Damn a CB R20 5400+ score? How much voltage does it push through it? what's your cooling solution? 

I have a 3800X on a Mortar Max now which pushes it to 5200+ but the all core voltage is ridiculously high at 1.44V when running multi core test. The Unify is finally available here but I'm tempted to get the Gigabyte Aorus Master at almost the same price instead. Torn between both.


----------



## os2wiz

eliwankenobi said:


> Regarding the two separate 16GB kits... One of the reviews from the Amazon page refers to exactly that.. of course is not a guarantee.. But based on the reported quality of the B-Die memory in the Patriot kits (including Forsaken1's experience) I'm counting on not having trouble running them between 3600 - 3800 with tight timings.
> 
> Review here for reference. (I hope I don't get in trouble for posting this).


 I see no reason it would be a problem. Of course I have had a checkered history in putting extraneous things in my posts that sometimes aggravate people. I am looking for CL timing around 14-15 range at 3800mhz. Getting stabilirty at 3800 is a little bit iffy with the 1900 infinity fabric speed. Hard to tell if the issue is mostly the motherboard or the cpu IMC. But that was with dual rank dimms so this is a whole different ball game with single rank dimms. Time will tell but this could be very productive for all of us if the Patriot Viper Steel memory helps us make a breakthough in stable lightning quick timings.


----------



## os2wiz

Cidious said:


> Damn a CB R20 5400+ score? How much voltage does it push through it? what's your cooling solution?
> 
> I have a 3800X on a Mortar Max now which pushes it to 5200+ but the all core voltage is ridiculously high at 1.44V when running multi core test. The Unify is finally available here but I'm tempted to get the Gigabyte Aorus Master at almost the same price instead. Torn between both.


 The MSI Unify is a good $50 less than the Gigabyte Aorus Master here in the US. I see no great advantage with the Master except a couple more sata ports. The MSI bios is the best among all the board manufacturers in ease of use . I do not need the RGB circus effects. I do have it on my G.skill Trident Z Neo dimms and on a a couple of case fans. I prefer understatement to gaudiness. The Patriot memory is not rgb so I will lose that color effect. No big loss if the performance is outstanding.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Spent time reading thru your ACE thread.Lot of good info that converts to unify.Thank you.
> 
> As far as patriot.Have not attempted OC on second kit solo.Will do soon.Placed them in free slots.3600 CL16 easy.Will try 3800 CL14 1900.
> 
> Looking forward to your M2 PCIE4 results.Currently have a PCIE 3 drive.


 Yes right now I have the Samsung 1TB 970 EVO as my solo M.2 drive. It is reliable and fzirly fast.But as we know speed is always relative.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> When you load up memory try it settings.Give everything a once over.Some of the voltages are HOT.
> 
> Can often lower voltage greatly.Most of my post are at 1.45v.Its just a comfortable place to run voltage.
> 
> Anything over 1.48-1.5v on Dram voltage.I generally run a fan on memory.
> 
> Looking forward to your results.
> 
> Good luck.


 I am a little more conservative on memory voltages. Usually anything over 1.45 volts 24/7 will lead over the long run to memory degradation. I will not go over 1.45v to achieve stability. Too expensive a risk to me.


----------



## Forsaken1

Your 3900X may like this one wiz.Memory 1.4 volt set in bios.May go lower?

Opening shot.3800 CL16 1900.4x8gb patriot 4400.Tweak down in progress.


----------



## Forsaken1

Heads up on patriot 4400.Heat spreaders are often loose.One of my 2 sets.Ordered 2 more sets(HeHe). Placed tape on top of mine to ensure it does not fall about.Also numbered them.

XMP 4400.If you so chose to use it.Sets fairly high voltage.If i recall Soc was over 1.2v.Which is a no go for me.


----------



## Forsaken1

Cidious said:


> Damn a CB R20 5400+ score? How much voltage does it push through it? what's your cooling solution?
> 
> I have a 3800X on a Mortar Max now which pushes it to 5200+ but the all core voltage is ridiculously high at 1.44V when running multi core test. The Unify is finally available here but I'm tempted to get the Gigabyte Aorus Master at almost the same price instead. Torn between both.


Hello brother.Good luck with you mother board pick.Please refer to link.Not me.

https://hardforum.com/threads/some-3800x-all-core-overclock-gaming-4600mhz-4625mhz-4650mhz.1988832/


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Hello brother.Good luck with you mother board pick.Please refer to link.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/some-3800x-all-core-overclock-gaming-4600mhz-4625mhz-4650mhz.1988832/


upon following link, I see 4.65 ghz all core OC on 3800X.. Damn! 

But no mention on voltages used. Checked some of the videos and they don't show CPU voltage, etc. Should be high high enough to perhaps not recommend for 24/7 use, but still impressive that the CPU can be actually overclocked to beyond the rated frequencies with normal cooling solutions


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> upon following link, I see 4.65 ghz all core OC on 3800X.. Damn!
> 
> But no mention on voltages used. Checked some of the videos and they don't show CPU voltage, etc. Should be high high enough to perhaps not recommend for 24/7 use, but still impressive that the CPU can be actually overclocked to beyond the rated frequencies with normal cooling solutions


All info in videos.Including cpu volts.


----------



## cosita88

Forsaken1 said:


> My experience.Anything at or above 3600 cl16 has a snappy feel to windows and gaming.
> 
> QVL is mostly crap these days.B-die is B-die and then there is quality B-die.
> 
> Unify bios has a nice option for ram.Named memory try it.Many choices of ram settings.Mostly loose.
> 
> Patriot is the only B-die kit i currently have that will do 3200 cl12 - 4733 cl18.The rest have there place.
> 
> When i run 4 sticks.Its patriot.Not flare x.
> 
> Have to play with patriot.Default is 2133.XMP1 4400.XMP2 4266.Anything else is tweaking but easy.
> 
> Patriot is my choice now and next gen when ram speeds increase.At least for now.
> 
> If you told me decent B-die for $129.I would say your nuts.I paid $1,000 for corsair.Hand tested B-die bin.Overnight from Taiwan if recall, not as good as patriots.


Can you share your configuration?
I have had patriot 4400 and had more instability than the Ripjaws V B-Die that I have now.



Forsaken1 said:


> Hello brother.Good luck with you mother board pick.Please refer to link.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/some-3800x-all-core-overclock-gaming-4600mhz-4625mhz-4650mhz.1988832/


According to AMD, that CPU should be dead.


----------



## Forsaken1

Clara faction: Not me in above link.

Also check out cowboy44.Some impressive 3800x runs.

If anyone(MSI)has a line on 3950x.Contact me.


----------



## os2wiz

cosita88 said:


> Can you share your configuration?
> I have had patriot 4400 and had more instability than the Ripjaws V B-Die that I have now.
> 
> 
> According to AMD, that CPU should be dead.


Here is a little glimpse of my modest build. 3900X , MSI Unify motherboard, 32GB G.skill Trident X Neo dual rank memory, Samsung 970 EVO 1TB M.2 NVMe drive, and My AMD Radeon VII all hosted in my full tower Corsair 780 T case with Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme 280mm Black Edition radiator on top of the case (outside). My 32 GB of Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 4400 memory should arrive at my door in a few minutes. My Sabrent Rocket 2TB pciE 4.0 NVME drive will be coming Wednesdays, so they say. I will let you know of my next steps in configuring the new memory as soon as possible. Won't be quite as visual as it is NOT RGB memory. But it is beautiful and Black as my lovely wife.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Here is a little glimpse of my modest build. 3900X , MSI Unify motherboard, 32GB G.skill Trident X Neo dual rank memory, Samsung 970 EVO 1TB M.2 NVMe drive, and My AMD Radeon VII all hosted ihmy full tower Cprsair 780 T case with Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme 280mm Black Edition radiator on top of the case (outside). My 32 GB of Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 4400 memory should a rrive at my door in a few minutes. My Sabrent Roxket 2TB pciE 4.0 NVME drive will be coming Wednesdays, so they say. I will let you knwo of my next steps in configuring the new memory as soon as possible. Won't be quite as visual as it is NOT RGB memory. But it is beautiful and Black as my lovely wife.


Good looking rig.Any results with patriot?

4400 CL16 2x8gb.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Good looking rig.Any results with patriot?
> 
> 4400 CL16 2x8gb.


I coudn't post with 4 dimms. Either one is bad or I didn't install a dimm right. I'll give it another try tomorrow. The set that worked booted at high speeds with XMP, but tightening the timings at 3733mhz was impossible. I will try again tomorrow as I said. May have to send the memory back to Patriot's exclusive vendor on Amazon.


----------



## os2wiz

*Broken Tab on Unify dimm slot*

Forsaken 1 was correct. I did not notice the memory slots are NOT steel reinforced and the tabs as well. This was the cause of a tab on dimm slot 2 (0,1,2,3) breaking a couple of hours ago as I was reinstalling the Patriot memory. I will return it to MSI and sell the replacement board. I just purchased the ACE again from Amazon and it will arrive on the 11th. It has metal tabs and steel reinforced memory slots. If I realized it in advance, I would never have purchased the Unify. The Unify is a $300 motherboard number 3 in MSI's X570 lineup. There is ZERO excuse for this shoddy construction of the memory slots on a mid-higher end board.


----------



## MacMus

I heard MSI has issue with external sound cards is that correct?


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Good looking rig.Any results with patriot?
> 
> 4400 CL16 2x8gb.


I am currently running 2 dimms of the Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 4400 at 3800 mhz Fabric clock at 1900 MHZ CL16-17-16-16-32-48-294. That was the recommendations of RDC 1.62 at 3800mhz dram speed. my memory latency is 63.1 ns on AIDA 64 memory and cache benchmark. 
Of course this on bios A0 the shipping bios 1,0,0.3 ABBA agesa code. All seems smooth. Perhaps a little smoother than my set of dual rank TridentZ Neo. But when I get the ACE replacement board on Thursday and it is installed I will run all 32 GB of the Viper Steel memory and the numbers will be different probably a might looser. So it will turn out not any dramatic improvement over the NEO but less expensive. Sort of a pick your poison scenario.


----------



## MacMus

I'm thinking about going MSI X570 Prestige cause i love layout, VRM cooling IO etc.. It will be perfect for my peripherals. I was redirected from Asus and Gigabyte thread to start looking MSI, hence this is my pick.
The only thing which scares me is single bios..

How it MSI bios for 3950x, is it good, stable etc? Does it work with external sound cards ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

MacMus said:


> I heard MSI has issue with external sound cards is that correct?


I don’t see why it would fail.


----------



## eliwankenobi

MacMus said:


> I'm thinking about going MSI X570 Prestige cause i love layout, VRM cooling IO etc.. It will be perfect for my peripherals. I was redirected from Asus and Gigabyte thread to start looking MSI, hence this is my pick.
> The only thing which scares me is single bios..
> 
> How it MSI bios for 3950x, is it good, stable etc? Does it work with external sound cards ?


I still haven’t received my board for first hand experience, but I believe with BIOS flashback one should be able to get the board running should it become corrupted or something.


----------



## MacMus

eliwankenobi said:


> I still haven’t received my board for first hand experience, but I believe with BIOS flashback one should be able to get the board running should it become corrupted or something.


Looks like this board does not have flashback ?


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> I am currently running 2 dimms of the Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 4400 at 3800 mhz Fabric clock at 1900 MHZ CL16-17-16-16-32-48-294. That was the recommendations of RDC 1.62 at 3800mhz dram speed. my memory latency is 63.1 ns on AIDA 64 memory and cache benchmark.
> Of course this on bios A0 the shipping bios 1,0,0.3 ABBA agesa code. All seems smooth. Perhaps a little smoother than my set of dual rank TridentZ Neo. But when I get the ACE replacement board on Thursday and it is installed I will run all 32 GB of the Viper Steel memory and the numbers will be different probably a might looser. So it will turn out not any dramatic improvement over the NEO but less expensive. Sort of a pick your poison scenario.


Excellent.Patriot will come in handy when ryzen 4000 ram speeds climb.


----------



## Forsaken1

MacMus said:


> Looks like this board does not have flashback ?


It has flash back from usb.


----------



## MacMus

Forsaken1 said:


> It has flash back from usb.


but what if bios gets corrupted ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

MacMus said:


> but what if bios gets corrupted ?


The Bios flashback will allow you to flash the BIOS with a new .bin file even if no CPU is installed. So you can overwrite the corrupted data with the new one.


----------



## bloot

Hello, received this board yesterday, so far working great. However, I found memory bandwidth to be a tad worse than on my previous C6H board, I guess Asus enables or disables some memory options to get more bandwidth but I can't seem to find which ones, tried disabling Bank Group Swap Alt but improvement is minimal

C6H










Unify










Unify BGS Alt disabled










Any clue? Thanks


----------



## bloot

Maybe @elmor is so kind to share some of the C6H memory bandwidth secret sauce?


----------



## bottjeremy

*New build INC.*

Just purchased:
AMD 3900X
Corsair RM850
G-Skill 2x16GB Dual Rank DIMMs 3200MHZ 14,14,14 - F4-3200C14D-32GFX
MSI MEG Unify
be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
WD Black SN750 PCI 1TB for storage 
Adata SX8200 Pro 500GB Boot
Misc. Samsung EVO and Intel SSD

Looking forward to getting parts and posting info. Stuff should all be here next week. Only concern is the memory overclocking to 3600MHZ with low timings. Might return the memory if it under-performs.

Thoughts on parts?


----------



## eliwankenobi

All looks solid IMO

I was also looking into the DRP4 cooler, decided to wait and see how things go with current NH-U14s I currently have. Should be ok with a 3800x even if it’s same TDP..


----------



## os2wiz

Yes it does. What led you to that erroneous conclusion??


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Excellent.Patriot will come in handy when ryzen 4000 ram speeds climb.


Yes Forsaken1. MSI tech support is going to charge me $45 to repair-replace my damaged Unify. They say physical damage is not covered by warranty. Of course they ADVERTISE on the ACE, Godlike, and Creation about steel reinforced memory slots and tabs so why would they do so if it is not an issue. They claim it is not an issue. Therefore I must be a freak or novice. I have to tell you guys I have been buying MSI boards and graphic cards since Ryzen 1000 series and I now feel violated by them. I do not think I will be buying their stuff in the future. A $300 board damn well should have reinforced memory tabs like the rest of their mid-upper and upper tier stuff.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Yes Forsaken1. MSI tech support is going to charge me $45 to repair-replace my damaged Unify. They say physical damage is not covered by warranty. Of course they ADVERTISE on the ACE, Godlike, and Creation about steel reinforced memory slots and tabs so why would they do so if it is not an issue. They claim it is not an issue. Therefore I must be a freak or novice. I have to tell you guys I have been buying MSI boards and graphic cards since Ryzen 1000 series and I now feel violated by them. I do not think I will be buying their stuff in the future. A $300 board damn well should have reinforced memory tabs like the rest of their mid-upper and upper tier stuff.


Feel for you.These type of memory slots are often found on lower tier boards.A little side force on slot.Feels like it will come right off mother board.

Prefer reinforced memory slots and or single tab.Double tab as on unify should be on bottom end mother boards.

Looking forward to overclocks of new unify owners.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Unify and 3800x have been shipped! Should be here on Monday. Memory hasn’t shipped yet and estimate is for the 24th which really means I’ll be able to work on it much later. I can get ECC memory in the mean time, is it compatible?

EDIT: It does, but needs to be unbuffered and ECC function is disabled which is OK. Should be good to get the system running and for troubleshooting purposes. Need to confirm if the sticks I have access to are unbuffered.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Hey guys, just made the jump from myold 2500K @4.5Ghz to my new setup below . . . 

AMD Ryzen 3700x
MSi Meg x570 Unify
Sabrent 1TB Gen 4 Nvme with heatsink
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BLS2K16G4D32AESB 
Seasonic 650W Prime Titanium PS
Vega 64 8GB
Sound Blaster ZxR
Noctua Air cooler

I will say that I was hoping for a bit more of a dramatic change in speed/FPS but it looks as if I've pretty much stayed the same in FPS across most games. (I'm guessing this is due to the 4.5Ghz on the 2500K, and only 4.125 . on the 3700x)

I truly love this board though! I'm just getting acquainted with everything and trying to get the most performance out of it. I'm new to all this Infinitey Fabric stuff and memory overclocking. I was wondering if anyone might be able to point me in the right direction for what I'm trying to do?

1.) Overclock the memory if possible (mine is Micron E/H Die, and dual bank) to the highest rate. I've already set the MB to use the XMP profile, but was hoping a guide (or someone) could help get me some more performance.

2.) Overclock CPU : I use my system primarily for gaming and want the most FPS I can get. I've already set PBO max boost to 200 mhz,but it still only ever gets to 4.125 or so

3.) Overclock the Infinity Fabric : I know this works in conjunction with memory overclock, but I just don't understand it. :-( Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bottjeremy

Tweaking the memory seems to make a large impact in FPS. Check out this article GLoBaLReBeL . 

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3508-ryzen-3000-memory-benchmark-best-ram-fclk-uclock-mclock


----------



## bottjeremy

Also, here is some information about memory choices with a link to motherboard comparison. From what I can tell, MEG boards are Daisy Chain memory topology which prefer 2 x 16GB Dual Rank DIMMS.

https://hardforum.com/threads/2x16gb-sticks-or-4x8gb-sticks-on-ryzen-gen3.1988143/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


You can look at this tool to determine dual rank (DR) vs single rank (SR) on your DIMMS as well as determine if you are getting Samsung B-Die memory which is preferred by Ryzen platforms.

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## bottjeremy

Went through and checked which memory kit is on supported list for MEG Unify, is in stock anywhere, is a B-Die, supports Dual Rank 2 x 16GB and this is one of the only kits I could find in the US. Just bought myself and will compare it against the original kit I bought to see if there are any performance benefits. 

According to Gamers Nexus, if it's not on HCL, additional tuning might have not been included which would reduce performance.

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...m_re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZ-_-20-232-206-_-Product


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

bottjeremy said:


> Tweaking the memory seems to make a large impact in FPS. Check out this article GLoBaLReBeL .
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3508-ryzen-3000-memory-benchmark-best-ram-fclk-uclock-mclock


Will do!! Thank you very much!



bottjeremy said:


> Also, here is some information about memory choices with a link to motherboard comparison. From what I can tell, MEG boards are Daisy Chain memory topology which prefer 2 x 16GB Dual Rank DIMMS.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/2x16gb-sticks-or-4x8gb-sticks-on-ryzen-gen3.1988143/
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504
> 
> 
> You can look at this tool to determine dual rank (DR) vs single rank (SR) on your DIMMS as well as determine if you are getting Samsung B-Die memory which is preferred by Ryzen platforms.
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


I already purchased my RAM (listed above) and found it is Micron E/H die, dual rank. Should I consider returning my RAM for something better? Will it make enough of a change? The timings for my XMP 3200Mhz profile are like 16-18-18-18. I was hoping to OC them to 3600 but I don't know if its worth it...



bottjeremy said:


> Went through and checked which memory kit is on supported list for MEG Unify, is in stock anywhere, is a B-Die, supports Dual Rank 2 x 16GB and this is one of the only kits I could find in the US. Just bought myself and will compare it against the original kit I bought to see if there are any performance benefits.
> 
> According to Gamers Nexus, if it's not on HCL, additional tuning might have not been included which would reduce performance.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...m_re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZ-_-20-232-206-_-Product


I will look at this kit and see pricing. I got my 32GB (16x2) kit for 160 shipped so trying to keep it in that range.


----------



## bottjeremy

Not sure if you've seen it yet but there is a giveaway at MSI for Monster Hunter. Comes with MSI Unify motherboard purchase among others. 

Here is some info they listed:
Due to game publisher code release schedules, game codes for approved participants who successfully registered between Dec. 7th, 2019 – Jan. 8th, 2020, will be updated on MSI members center's relative promotion and after Jan. 9th, 2020 will be send to each participant’s registered email.

https://www.msi.com/Promotion/unleash-your-hunting-spirit


----------



## Soulforger

Anyone have any issues with their M.2 slots with the Unify? My luck with x570 boards and sata / nvme m.2's in crazy bad. But I think my board might need to be returned.

My M.2_1 slot cover was loose when I received the board out of the box. No amount of tightening would stop if from being loose / moving around. However, once the slot is populated with a drive and you tighten it down, it's good to go. 

After checking the manual and not finding anything I noticed that printed on the board in slots 2 and 3 it says SATA/NVME, slot 1 NVME only. The board only recognized my 512gb SATA M.2 for a short while and now it won't show up at all. It will find my Intel 660p 2TB NVME in all slots all the time (Again with no slot covers on).

Sabrent 1TB NVME shows up and disappears occasionally. I had it in slot 2 (no cover on) and loaded Windows 10 on, drivers, etc. all worked fine. Moved it to slot 1, still worked fine. Put the cover on the slot, system says to install boot media. BIOS does not see the drive. Loosened the screws on the cover, drive is found.

Seems to be a things where if you actually tighten down the covers to the point that the screws are actually tight, the pressure pushes down on the drive and makes it lose contact with the slot? This is the only thing I can think of to make this happen.

I might just return and exchange this board for another one to see if it still happens.

Other issue is that my Crucial Ballistix 3000mhz ram won't clock to 3600mhz (on auto settings). The board just black screens during post. I was able to get it to 3200mhz on auto settings so far. But the issue with the M.2 drives / slots is worrying me as I don't want to install the board in the case and then have it stop working randomly.


----------



## bottjeremy

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Will do!! Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> I already purchased my RAM (listed above) and found it is Micron E/H die, dual rank. Should I consider returning my RAM for something better? Will it make enough of a change? The timings for my XMP 3200Mhz profile are like 16-18-18-18. I was hoping to OC them to 3600 but I don't know if its worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> I will look at this kit and see pricing. I got my 32GB (16x2) kit for 160 shipped so trying to keep it in that range.



I would watch the video and decide for yourself if it's worth spending the extra memory for fast performing ram. Seems like 3800MHZ C16 / 1900 FCLK overclock produces amazing results. That's the speed i'm targeting. This calculator is going to help get me there: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## bottjeremy

Soulforger said:


> Anyone have any issues with their M.2 slots with the Unify? My luck with x570 boards and sata / nvme m.2's in crazy bad. But I think my board might need to be returned.
> 
> My M.2_1 slot cover was loose when I received the board out of the box. No amount of tightening would stop if from being loose / moving around. However, once the slot is populated with a drive and you tighten it down, it's good to go.
> 
> After checking the manual and not finding anything I noticed that printed on the board in slots 2 and 3 it says SATA/NVME, slot 1 NVME only. The board only recognized my 512gb SATA M.2 for a short while and now it won't show up at all. It will find my Intel 660p 2TB NVME in all slots all the time (Again with no slot covers on).
> 
> Sabrent 1TB NVME shows up and disappears occasionally. I had it in slot 2 (no cover on) and loaded Windows 10 on, drivers, etc. all worked fine. Moved it to slot 1, still worked fine. Put the cover on the slot, system says to install boot media. BIOS does not see the drive. Loosened the screws on the cover, drive is found.
> 
> Seems to be a things where if you actually tighten down the covers to the point that the screws are actually tight, the pressure pushes down on the drive and makes it lose contact with the slot? This is the only thing I can think of to make this happen.
> 
> I might just return and exchange this board for another one to see if it still happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Other issue is that my Crucial Ballistix 3000mhz ram won't clock to 3600mhz (on auto settings). The board just black screens during post. I was able to get it to 3200mhz on auto settings so far. But the issue with the M.2 drives / slots is worrying me as I don't want to install the board in the case and then have it stop working randomly.


I would return for replacement. Sounds like you might be shorting out or pins are bending in a way that signal is lost. Also, looks at the posts I created around memory.


----------



## Soulforger

I also just ran Memtest again with the ram at 3200mhz and it error'd out like crazy. Resetting it back to 3000mhz and currently running the test again, but so far no errors.


At 3200 it's at 1.37v in bios. Would increasing the voltage to 1.38 make it stable? Even though the package says 1.35.


The kit I have is 4 dimms, as I didn't buy 2 x 2 dimms this time. Not sure if that matters. But this is not on the list of MSI QVL. Kit number is: BLS4K8G4D30AESBK


And I will put in for a return on the board with Amazon and get another. Thanks.


----------



## Soulforger

So on my Asrock X570 Taichi it's got T-topology which seems to work better with 4 dimms, but the daisy-chain boards (MEG Unify) work better as 2 dimms or dual-channel?


So does that mean if you wanted to fill up all 4 slots on a daisy chain board you'd be better off buying 2 dual-channel kits and alternating the slots they go in? So one kit is in slots 1/3 and the other kit in 2/4?


Apologies if that sounds totally stupid, I'm just trying to understand what is the best course of action when buying ram for the Meg Unify as I'm hoping to get my ram speed up to 3600 / 3733 like I was able to on my Asus B450 strix.


Thanks


----------



## bottjeremy

Soulforger said:


> I also just ran Memtest again with the ram at 3200mhz and it error'd out like crazy. Resetting it back to 3000mhz and currently running the test again, but so far no errors.
> 
> 
> At 3200 it's at 1.37v in bios. Would increasing the voltage to 1.38 make it stable? Even though the package says 1.35.
> 
> 
> The kit I have is 4 dimms, as I didn't buy 2 x 2 dimms this time. Not sure if that matters. But this is not on the list of MSI QVL. Kit number is: BLS4K8G4D30AESBK
> 
> 
> And I will put in for a return on the board with Amazon and get another. Thanks.


You should be able to figure out which type of Memory type you have by running something like Thaiphoon Burner or AIDA64. You would take that information and plug into DRAM Calculator to get appropriate settings and voltages to overclock your ram. https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/. 

With that said, i'm not sure how overclockable your memory is. Through all the research I've done, the Samsung B-Die memory is the best choice and overclocks well. I would choose 4 x 8GB Single rank or preferably 2 x 16GB DR dimms from this list. https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## bottjeremy

Correct, 2 total Dual Sided sticks of memory.

Dual Rank DIMMS have memory on both sides of the chip, so it's like two memory sticks in one. The preferred method of the Unify motherboard is to have 2 of these Dual Rank DIMMS, but will support 4 x Single Rank DIMMS as well (This is the optimized method that produces considerably more performance). If you take a look at the MSI compatibility list for memory, it will tell you which DIMMS to choose and whether or not they are single sided or dual sided. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/supp...support-mem-19


----------



## Soulforger

bottjeremy said:


> Correct, 2 total Dual Sided sticks of memory.
> 
> Dual Rank DIMMS have memory on both sides of the chip, so it's like two memory sticks in one. The preferred method of the Unify motherboard is to have 2 of these Dual Rank DIMMS, but will support 4 x Single Rank DIMMS as well (This is the optimized method that produces considerably more performance). If you take a look at the MSI compatibility list for memory, it will tell you which DIMMS to choose and whether or not they are single sided or dual sided. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/supp...support-mem-19



Yeah I looked at that. The 4 dimm kit I mentioned above is single rank memory. I have the same brand as a 2 dimm kit on my ITX build and it overclocks very well. Not sure if the M.2 issue would affect my ram overclock on this board, but you never know. I will check out the dram calculator to find out if I need to adjust my voltage to get it to run stable at 3200+ and if doing so will prevent memtest errors at higher than 3000 speeds.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

I have both M.2 slots occupied, one with the Saber 1TB Gen4 (like you) and have no issues with it. 

I would return the board and start over. I almost returned mine cause the chipset fan never turned on. Found out that as long as the fan spins up during boot, it is good to go. The fan just doesn't turn on by default until iut reaches 60C (and mine stays around 35-42C during normals workloads)


----------



## Soulforger

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> I have both M.2 slots occupied, one with the Saber 1TB Gen4 (like you) and have no issues with it.
> 
> I would return the board and start over. I almost returned mine cause the chipset fan never turned on. Found out that as long as the fan spins up during boot, it is good to go. The fan just doesn't turn on by default until iut reaches 60C (and mine stays around 35-42C during normals workloads)



All my M.2's are Gen 3, I didn't splurge for the PCIE4 drives. But yeah, I shouldn't be having that kind of issue with any of those M.2 drives. Even my previous X570 board (asrock Taichi) was able to find and use my old SATA M.2 without issue. I will be returning the board and then I'll retest the ram on the replacement.


Thanks.


----------



## bottjeremy

Soulforger said:


> Yeah I looked at that. The 4 dimm kit I mentioned above is single rank memory. I have the same brand as a 2 dimm kit on my ITX build and it overclocks very well. Not sure if the M.2 issue would affect my ram overclock on this board, but you never know. I will check out the dram calculator to find out if I need to adjust my voltage to get it to run stable at 3200+ and if doing so will prevent memtest errors at higher than 3000 speeds.


You could bump up the memory voltage quite a bit actually. Here are some recommended voltage min and max.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> Not sure if you've seen it yet but there is a giveaway at MSI for Monster Hunter. Comes with MSI Unify motherboard purchase among others.
> 
> Here is some info they listed:
> Due to game publisher code release schedules, game codes for approved participants who successfully registered between Dec. 7th, 2019 – Jan. 8th, 2020, will be updated on MSI members center's relative promotion and after Jan. 9th, 2020 will be send to each participant’s registered email.
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Promotion/unleash-your-hunting-spirit


Thanks for sharing this. This is great! Bought 3800x get The Outer Worlds and Borderlands3 + XBOX gamepass and now Monster Hunter World + expansion! Great news as my PC budget will be rock bottom after these purchases


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

So, I just tried overclocking using the Memory Try It function and used the 3600mhz 16-18-18-38-82 settings (1.4V) [xmp profile is 3200mhz 16-18-18-36-72 @1.350v] and am getting much higher data rates 40969 MB/s compared to the other 36325 MB/s at 3200 @ stock XMP profile settings.

That sounds good but my actual CPU scores (all using NovaBench) have dropped? Is there a reason for that?


----------



## bottjeremy

Here is a nice article about memory ranking. According to these tests, you are leaving performance on the table when you run a Unify board with 2 single rank sticks. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html


If you go with 4 single rank sticks, you are also losing potential performance because Unify is daisy chain. 7-9 minute mark has the good stuff in it.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/a6mdoj/buildzoid_rambling_about_motherboard_memory/


----------



## bloot

bottjeremy said:


> Here is a nice article about memory ranking. According to these tests, you are leaving performance on the table when you run a Unify board with 2 single rank sticks.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html
> 
> 
> If you go with 4 single rank sticks, you are also losing potential performance because Unify is daisy chain. 7-9 minute mark has the good stuff in it.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/a6mdoj/buildzoid_rambling_about_motherboard_memory/


That explains why I got better bandwidth with the T-Topology C6H with my 4 sticks 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bottjeremy

Has anyone tested OC with SMT off? Curious on whether or not you will get better clocks that way. 

I am planning on gaming with SMT off as it seems to provide better FPS.


----------



## os2wiz

Soulforger said:


> Yeah I looked at that. The 4 dimm kit I mentioned above is single rank memory. I have the same brand as a 2 dimm kit on my ITX build and it overclocks very well. Not sure if the M.2 issue would affect my ram overclock on this board, but you never know. I will check out the dram calculator to find out if I need to adjust my voltage to get it to run stable at 3200+ and if doing so will prevent memtest errors at higher than 3000 speeds.


The failure to be seen in bios is NOT a hardware issue it is a bios issue. My Sabrent drive is only very occasionally mentioned in the bios post, but it shows up inside the bios and is also boot menu option if you use f11 key during the post. I have no suppplied heatsink cover on my Sabrent drive because the installed heatsink with the drive is too bulky to permit it.


----------



## os2wiz

Aren't you using Ryzen Dram Calculator v 1.62??? Follow the recommendations after you run either safe or fast calculations. Bank group swap should be disabled and bank group swap alt should be enabled. At least for my sets of memory.




bloot said:


> Hello, received this board yesterday, so far working great. However, I found memory bandwidth to be a tad worse than on my previous C6H board, I guess Asus enables or disables some memory options to get more bandwidth but I can't seem to find which ones, tried disabling Bank Group Swap Alt but improvement is minimal
> 
> C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unify BGS Alt disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue? Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Feel for you.These type of memory slots are often found on lower tier boards.A little side force on slot.Feels like it will come right off mother board.
> 
> Prefer reinforced memory slots and or single tab.Double tab as on unify should be on bottom end mother boards.
> 
> Looking forward to overclocks of new unify owners.


 I installed my ACE board yesterday. I am rmaing the Patriot memory as there is at least one bad dimm. Going to the UPS store to send it back on Monday. Also sending my Unify in for repair to MSI. I will sell it when it is returned to me. I also installed my new Sabrent 2TB NVMe pciE 4.0 drive with its massive copper heatsink with heatpipes. NO throttling issue with that sucker on there. I had to put it in the 3rd m.2 slot away from my graphics card. I only have 1 sata port occupied, so I am getting the the fuill use of pci. I read 3GB/second for reads and 4GB/sec for writes.


----------



## Hokies83

Just ordered my x570 Unify yesterday... should be here Tuesday... Should be a huge upgrade over a x470 Aorus gaming 5 wifi


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

So, still having problems with this board and boosting of the 3700x. I just did some single core stress tests and temps are way below thermal throttling (around 65C) and I don't understand why the CPU will only boost to 4150?!?! I have PBO enabled, max extra set to 300 mhz, and set to motherboard limits. No matter what this thing is stuck at 4150 and its driving me nuts. Both single core and all core, I can only get 4150 in all stress tests. 

Sorry to post this here just trying to figure this out


----------



## Hokies83

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> So, still having problems with this board and boosting of the 3700x. I just did some single core stress tests and temps are way below thermal throttling (around 65C) and I don't understand why the CPU will only boost to 4150?!?! I have PBO enabled, max extra set to 300 mhz, and set to motherboard limits. No matter what this thing is stuck at 4150 and its driving me nuts. Both single core and all core, I can only get 4150 in all stress tests.
> 
> Sorry to post this here just trying to figure this out


Thought 4100 - 4200mhz boost was what most 3700x do? At least that’s what buildZoid said. 3800x avg is 4300mhz - 4400mhz boost


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Hokies83 said:


> Thought 4100 - 4200mhz boost was what most 3700x do? At least that’s what buildZoid said. 3800x avg is 4300mhz - 4400mhz boost



Single core boost should be 4.4 or 4.3 at the least, but EVERY core on my 3700x will not go above 4150. I have used Prime 95, Furmark, NovaBench, etc to test and fastest single core speed is 4150. Temps top out at 75C after about 10 - 15 minutes of stress test.

**Update** 
I swear, I will never trust another vendor's driver update software again. I have been trying to figure out why the hell my CPU has been pegged at 4150 since I built this thing and finally figured out that I had to update my AMD Chipset drivers. I was using the MSI Dragon Center to tell me if I had any drivers out of date. It said all was good and low and behold . . . noit the case. I'm now getting 4.350 - 4.375 single core boosts and 4.235 or so all core boost! 

Now going to go back and start messing around with PBO and profiles and limits. I think I might return my 3200 16-18-18-37 corsair ram to to grab some better 3600 C16 RAM to help up the IF speed.


----------



## Hokies83

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought 4100 - 4200mhz boost was what most 3700x do? At least thatâ€™️s what buildZoid said. 3800x avg is 4300mhz - 4400mhz boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single core boost should be 4.4 or 4.3 at the least, but EVERY core on my 3700x will not go above 4150. I have used Prime 95, Furmark, NovaBench, etc to test and fastest single core speed is 4150. Temps top out at 75C after about 10 - 15 minutes of stress test.
Click to expand...

I did read agesa before 1.0.0.4 could have some issues? Have you flashed it?

Cause even on my mediocre x470 board I get 4.4-4.5ghz all core with single core boosts in the higher 4600mhz range. With latest bios


----------



## bottjeremy

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought 4100 - 4200mhz boost was what most 3700x do? At least thatâ€™️s what buildZoid said. 3800x avg is 4300mhz - 4400mhz boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single core boost should be 4.4 or 4.3 at the least, but EVERY core on my 3700x will not go above 4150. I have used Prime 95, Furmark, NovaBench, etc to test and fastest single core speed is 4150. Temps top out at 75C after about 10 - 15 minutes of stress test.
Click to expand...

Did you set clocks in Ryzen Master or BIOS to limit clock speed or multipliers? Maybe check power profile in Windows.

Have you tried just setting all core multiplier for 4.3ghz? Try 1.4 volts or maybe even auto to get there?


----------



## Hokies83

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought 4100 - 4200mhz boost was what most 3700x do? At least thatâ€™️s what buildZoid said. 3800x avg is 4300mhz - 4400mhz boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single core boost should be 4.4 or 4.3 at the least, but EVERY core on my 3700x will not go above 4150. I have used Prime 95, Furmark, NovaBench, etc to test and fastest single core speed is 4150. Temps top out at 75C after about 10 - 15 minutes of stress test.
> 
> **Update**
> I swear, I will never trust another vendor's driver update software again. I have been trying to figure out why the hell my CPU has been pegged at 4150 since I built this thing and finally figured out that I had to update my AMD Chipset drivers. I was using the MSI Dragon Center to tell me if I had any drivers out of date. It said all was good and low and behold . . . noit the case. I'm now getting 4.350 - 4.375 single core boosts and 4.235 or so all core boost!
> 
> Now going to go back and start messing around with PBO and profiles and limits. I think I might return my 3200 16-18-18-37 corsair ram to to grab some better 3600 C16 RAM to help up the IF speed.
Click to expand...

 I have the Corsair 3200mhz cas 14 kit. It does 3600mhz cas 14.14.14 on my below avg gigabyte board... it may be of better quality then the 3600mhz 16.18.18 kit


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Hokies83 said:


> I did read agesa before 1.0.0.4 could have some issues? Have you flashed it?
> 
> Cause even on my mediocre x470 board I get 4.4-4.5ghz all core with single core boosts in the higher 4600mhz range. With latest bios


I have only installed the AMD Chipset drivers and MSI direct motherboard tstuff. Do i need to download this AGESA as well? 



bottjeremy said:


> Did you set clocks in Ryzen Master or BIOS to limit clock speed or multipliers? Maybe check power profile in Windows.
> 
> Have you tried just setting all core multiplier for 4.3ghz? Try 1.4 volts or maybe even auto to get there?


I set clocks only in BIOS. I use RM to just see voltage and so forth (but am honestly starting to just use HWInFo instead as it has a lot more info with less fuss.

I have only touched PBO specific settings (setting max mhz [300] and scaler [10x]). I also set the CPU multiplier to 43 and it pretty much now holds 4300 mhz all core during stress tests. It also stays around 78C during load. I'm going to try jumping up to 4400 all core. See what happens now. I'm just stoked it was the chipset drivers that were causing all of my problems. I'm now getting what I paid for!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read agesa before 1.0.0.4 could have some issues? Have you flashed it?
> 
> Cause even on my mediocre x470 board I get 4.4-4.5ghz all core with single core boosts in the higher 4600mhz range. With latest bios
> 
> 
> 
> I have only installed the AMD Chipset drivers and MSI direct motherboard tstuff. Do i need to download this AGESA as well?
> 
> 
> 
> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you set clocks in Ryzen Master or BIOS to limit clock speed or multipliers? Maybe check power profile in Windows.
> 
> Have you tried just setting all core multiplier for 4.3ghz? Try 1.4 volts or maybe even auto to get there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I set clocks only in BIOS. I use RM to just see voltage and so forth (but am honestly starting to just use HWInFo instead as it has a lot more info with less fuss.
> 
> I have only touched PBO specific settings (setting max mhz and scaler). I also set the CPU multiplier to 43 and it pretty much now holds 4298 mhz all core during stress tests. It also stays around 72C as well now!!
Click to expand...

 the newest bios is highly recommended, just put it on a flash drive and use the flash utility in the bios.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Hokies83 said:


> the newest bios is highly recommended, just put it on a flash drive and use the flash utility in the bios.


I already had that BIOS installed as well. It really came down to the AMD Chipset drivers needing to be updated.


----------



## Hokies83

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the newest bios is highly recommended, just put it on a flash drive and use the flash utility in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I already had that BIOS installed as well. It really came down to the AMD Chipset drivers needing to be updated.
Click to expand...

Good deal, I’ve never used an Msi mb before... their bios naming stinks lol


----------



## bottjeremy

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the newest bios is highly recommended, just put it on a flash drive and use the flash utility in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I already had that BIOS installed as well. It really came down to the AMD Chipset drivers needing to be updated.
Click to expand...

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

Here is a link to the latest drivers for everyone to see. MSI support page has drivers listed 10.22.19. There is no excuse for this.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

bottjeremy said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> Here is a link to the latest drivers for everyone to see. MSI support page has drivers listed 10.22.19. There is no excuse for this.


100% Agree! I am now dealing figuring out what voltages I can work with safely for gaming. 

I had a quick question. . . when looking at voltage draw in HWiNFO, which temp reading should i focus on for OC's? CPU (Tctl/Tdie), CPU Die Average, CPU CCD1, or just CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?

I want to all core OC my 3700x to 4300 Mhz if possible. Just trying to figure out everything around it.


----------



## Hokies83

Yep first thing I’ll do once I swap boards is update the chipset, then flash to latest bios.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> I installed my ACE board yesterday. I am rmaing the Patriot memory as there is at least one bad dimm. Going to the UPS store to send it back on Monday. Also sending my Unify in for repair to MSI. I will sell it when it is returned to me. I also installed my new Sabrent 2TB NVMe pciE 4.0 drive with its massive copper heatsink with heatpipes. NO throttling issue with that sucker on there. I had to put it in the 3rd m.2 slot away from my graphics card. I only have 1 sata port occupied, so I am getting the the fuill use of pci. I read 3GB/second for reads and 4GB/sec for writes.


Sabrent looking good.4GB reads!!!!

Patriot 4400 often sold out online.Think a trend was put into motion.


----------



## Forsaken1

Hokies83 said:


> Yep first thing I’ll do once I swap boards is update the chipset, then flash to latest bios.


Congrats.Lets see some PBO work.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> Sabrent looking good.4GB reads!!!!
> 
> Patriot 4400 often sold out online.Think a trend was put into motion.


 Actually I got 5GB reads and 4 GB writes.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Actually I got 5GB reads and 4 GB writes.



May have to look into.

Gen 3 1TB result at defaults in bios.


----------



## bottjeremy

Forsaken1 said:


> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I got 5GB reads and 4 GB writes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have to look into.
> 
> Gen 3 1TB result at defaults in bios.
Click to expand...

Depends on how much data is on the drive. Partially full will slow it down.


----------



## T3XX

Howdy all! Just joined and thought I would throw out that I have my 3800X and X570 Unify sitting behind me just waiting to be hooked up in the next day or two. I also bought two of the Sabrent M.2 drives, I am excited to see how they run! Cant wait to get everything installed and start OCin everything. Hope this board is as good as what I think it will be....


----------



## os2wiz

T3XX said:


> Howdy all! Just joined and thought I would throw out that I have my 3800X and X570 Unify sitting behind me just waiting to be hooked up in the next day or two. I also bought two of the Sabrent M.2 drives, I am excited to see how they run! Cant wait to get everything installed and start OCin everything. Hope this board is as good as what I think it will be....


 I hope you bought the Sabrent heatsink for your NVMe drives as it will make a night and day difference. There are numerous complaints from enthusiasts who use this drive that it throttles. That only occurs because the pciE 4.o drives create more heat and you can not rely solely on the motherboard m.2 drive cover to dissipate that heat. I bought the 2TB Sabrent on Amazon together with the Sabrent heatsink which is copper , bulky, and has heat pipes built into it to dissipate the heat. I have had no throttling issues at all in the 2 days since installation. I did the ATTO disk benchmark and the drive performs better than Sabrent states it would: 5.5 GB/sec reads and 4.23 GB/sec writes.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> May have to look into.
> 
> Gen 3 1TB result at defaults in bios.


MY ATTO disk benchmarks indicate maximum throughput of 5.63 GB/sec for reads and 4.23 GB/sec writes/


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^
Looking great wiz.

3950x arrival.Hot off the press.Week 46.Mesmerized with task manager.


----------



## T3XX

os2wiz said:


> I hope you bought the Sabrent heatsink for your NVMe drives as it will make a night and day difference. There are numerous complaints from enthusiasts who use this drive that it throttles. That only occurs because the pciE 4.o drives create more heat and you can not rely solely on the motherboard m.2 drive cover to dissipate that heat. I bought the 2TB Sabrent on Amazon together with the Sabrent heatsink which is copper , bulky, and has heat pipes built into it to dissipate the heat. I have had no throttling issues at all in the 2 days since installation. I did the ATTO disk benchmark and the drive performs better than Sabrent states it would: 5.5 GB/sec reads and 4.23 GB/sec writes.


Soooooo! I didnt get the ones with the heatsinks..... How bad do the drives throttles or should I just say F it and order new ones with the heatsinks? Or can you but them separate? Thanks


----------



## T3XX

Hey so I decided it is so much cheaper on amazon to just buy the m.2 drive with the heatsink so I am going to get them ordered today.... Also said screw it and ordered a new 360 AIO!! Should have everything finally ready to go by friday to start OCing!


----------



## T3XX

Hey guys and or gals, quick question. I have never used a CPU at stock so I have a question as I am leaving it stock till my new stuff gets here Thursday. Why in the love of everything lol is the temp on this 3800X sitting in the 50s idle on the desktop?? Is there something I should turn off to knock the temps down before I OC this bad boy lol?? As I am typing this its sitting at 57 using a 360 AIO that kept my OCed 1700X 30-40 at desk top...


----------



## Forsaken1

T3XX said:


> Hey guys and or gals, quick question. I have never used a CPU at stock so I have a question as I am leaving it stock till my new stuff gets here Thursday. Why in the love of everything lol is the temp on this 3800X sitting in the 50s idle on the desktop?? Is there something I should turn off to knock the temps down before I OC this bad boy lol?? As I am typing this its sitting at 57 using a 360 AIO that kept my OCed 1700X 30-40 at desk top...


Awful high temps.Double check AIO pump fan header at 100% in bios.
Bios
Advanced CPU config
PBO
Disable

or

offset cpu vcore -.25 - .100


----------



## T3XX

Forsaken1 said:


> Awful high temps.Double check AIO pump fan header at 100% in bios.
> Bios
> Advanced CPU config
> PBO
> Disable
> 
> or
> 
> offset cpu vcore -.25 - .100


Damn dude thank you!! It was that PBO Crap lol.... Sorry for being a noob... never had a CPU I didnt OC right away so that was different but that you!!


----------



## os2wiz

bottjeremy said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> Here is a link to the latest drivers for everyone to see. MSI support page has drivers listed 10.22.19. There is no excuse for this.


Highly recommended by who. To me an all-core overclocker , it is an abomination. Higher voltages, lower all-core overclocks. That is good????


----------



## os2wiz

Hokies83 said:


> Yep first thing I’ll do once I swap boards is update the chipset, then flash to latest bios.


The last two bios releases suck badly. If you don't know what you are missing you can like almost any crap they throw at you.


----------



## os2wiz

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> 100% Agree! I am now dealing figuring out what voltages I can work with safely for gaming.
> 
> I had a quick question. . . when looking at voltage draw in HWiNFO, which temp reading should i focus on for OC's? CPU (Tctl/Tdie), CPU Die Average, CPU CCD1, or just CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)?
> 
> I want to all core OC my 3700x to 4300 Mhz if possible. Just trying to figure out everything around it.


Doing an all-core overclock of 4.3GHZ is possible but not on the latest 2 bioses. You will have to use the A0 first Unify bios to get lower voltages and higher overclocks. AMD is sacrificing us all-core overclockers in order to please the single core boost gaming crowd. That is a bad decision on their part and I have already told them as much.


----------



## os2wiz

bottjeremy said:


> Depends on how much data is on the drive. Partially full will slow it down.


 True enough when the drive is more than 75% full it tends to slow down. I cloned my drive from my 1TB Samsing 970 EVO thay was 3/4 full. so my Sabrent is less than 40% full since itis a 2TB drive. You can see my ATTO benchmark in an earlier post.


----------



## os2wiz

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^
> Looking great wiz.
> 
> 3950x arrival.Hot off the press.Week 46.Mesmerized with task manager.


Nice cpu. I know you will enjoy that baby.


----------



## os2wiz

T3XX said:


> Soooooo! I didnt get the ones with the heatsinks..... How bad do the drives throttles or should I just say F it and order new ones with the heatsinks? Or can you but them separate? Thanks


The heatsink is separate from the drive.It comes with an installation kit. I bought it as a combo on Amazon. No need to return them the heatsinks sell for $20 each. Only one m.2 slot. can take the heatsink the one all the way to the left of the long pciE slots. The heatsink could never fit underneath a seated graphics card. You will not need the heatsink on generation 3 pciE drives, only on the newer generation 4 drives that are real heat producers.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

os2wiz said:


> Doing an all-core overclock of 4.3GHZ is possible but not on the latest 2 bioses. You will have to use the A0 first Unify bios to get lower voltages and higher overclocks. AMD is sacrificing us all-core overclockers in order to please the single core boost gaming crowd. That is a bad decision on their part and I have already told them as much.


I have the latest BIOS and I am running a 4.375 All Core OC on my 3700x with VCore set at 1.360 and its humming along nicely. Blender ran for 2 hours and temps stayed at ~73C. (higher than I want, but still good for what I'm doing).

I will be honest, I really want those FPS though.  I'm playing my games and seeing that my CPU usage is like 30%!?! I feel like I would probably be better served not doing an all core boost for my gaming. But, Its been working fine so far.


----------



## Forsaken1

os2wiz said:


> Nice cpu. I know you will enjoy that baby.


Thanks.

Wiz its a beast.To bad AMD gimped one of the CCD.

Enough for tonight.Ram at xmp.Testing CPU only.Pick back up latter.

FCLK 1900 looking good.More to come on that.


----------



## T3XX

os2wiz said:


> The heatsink is separate from the drive.It comes with an installation kit. I bought it as a combo on Amazon. No need to return them the heatsinks sell for $20 each. Only one m.2 slot. can take the heatsink the one all the way to the left of the long pciE slots. The heatsink could never fit underneath a seated graphics card. You will not need the heatsink on generation 3 pciE drives, only on the newer generation 4 drives that are real heat producers.



So I bought a 500GB for my main windows drive and that will be the one I will put the heatsink on... then I bought a 1TB for my 2nd drive that will hold everything else... Will the 1TB that is going in the m.2 spot under the GPU be fine or do you think I will have issues with that?


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

os2wiz said:


> The heatsink is separate from the drive.It comes with an installation kit. I bought it as a combo on Amazon. No need to return them the heatsinks sell for $20 each. Only one m.2 slot. can take the heatsink the one all the way to the left of the long pciE slots. The heatsink could never fit underneath a seated graphics card. You will not need the heatsink on generation 3 pciE drives, only on the newer generation 4 drives that are real heat producers.


The Unify came with heatsinks for my drives. I have my Sabrent 1TB Gen 4 drive in the first slot above the GPU.

Temps seem to sit around 40C for the drive. Gets up there when doing benching (~46 - 48C), but I haven't seen any problem in gaming.


----------



## Hokies83

Going to put my 2 m2 drives in n the 2 lower slots... cause I very Gpu mount and won’t have access to them after... but will have access to the top slot.


----------



## bottjeremy

First test run. Everything going well so far.

3200C14 B-Die Ram overclocks like a beast.


----------



## bottjeremy

The difference in performance from my old Intel Ivy Bridge @ 4.3 GHZ to Ryzen 3900X 4.4 GHZ is night and day. Games FPS are way up. Overall latency reduction is quite noticeable. Lovin it!


----------



## Hokies83

bottjeremy said:


> First test run. Everything going well so far.
> 
> 3200C14 B-Die Ram overclocks like a beast.


3800mhz Cas 16?


----------



## bottjeremy

Broke 60K read on memory. Still tightening timings more.


----------



## rdr09

Hokies83 said:


> Going to put my 2 m2 drives in n the 2 lower slots... cause I very Gpu mount and won’t have access to them after... but will have access to the top slot.


It really looks good when all the slots are filled. Good job.


----------



## bottjeremy

Hokies83 said:


> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First test run. Everything going well so far.
> 
> 3200C14 B-Die Ram overclocks like a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 3800mhz Cas 16?
Click to expand...

Yes, is there something I can clarify for you?


----------



## Hokies83

bottjeremy said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First test run. Everything going well so far.
> 
> 3200C14 B-Die Ram overclocks like a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 3800mhz Cas 16?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, is there something I can clarify for you?
Click to expand...

Just that thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Mail man delivered something today... but unfortunately amazon used UPS - United pokey service... and won’t be here till tomorrow with my Kyronaut...

Another question... did your unify boxes have any seal on the tap where it opens? Mine has no seal...


----------



## Forsaken1

Hokies83 said:


> Mail man delivered something today... but unfortunately amazon used UPS - United pokey service... and won’t be here till tomorrow with my Kyronaut...
> 
> Another question... did your unify boxes have any seal on the tap where it opens? Mine has no seal...


Showed up butt naked for all to see.
No seals.
Good looking rig.Reminds me off a strip club.


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Broke 60K read on memory. Still tightening timings more.


That is tight.


----------



## T3XX

Quick question guys... I installed my M.2 one M2_1 and that is my boot drive with windows installed on. I have added another M.2 in the M2_3 and the bios is not seeing it. I have never used two m.2 drives so am I doing something wrong? Also I have a SSD installed on SATA port #1 for reference and that drive is showing up fine. If you don't mind helping I would be very thankful. I don't know why its not showing up the M.2 in bios on the M2_3.


----------



## Hokies83

T3XX said:


> Quick question guys... I installed my M.2 one M2_1 and that is my boot drive with windows installed on. I have added another M.2 in the M2_3 and the bios is not seeing it. I have never used two m.2 drives so am I doing something wrong? Also I have a SSD installed on SATA port #1 for reference and that drive is showing up fine. If you don't mind helping I would be very thankful. I don't know why its not showing up the M.2 in bios on the M2_3.


Update bios / chipset? 

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-driver&Win10 64


----------



## T3XX

T3XX said:


> Quick question guys... I installed my M.2 one M2_1 and that is my boot drive with windows installed on. I have added another M.2 in the M2_3 and the bios is not seeing it. I have never used two m.2 drives so am I doing something wrong? Also I have a SSD installed on SATA port #1 for reference and that drive is showing up fine. If you don't mind helping I would be very thankful. I don't know why its not showing up the M.2 in bios on the M2_3.


So I did some checking here.... I think I have a DOA m.2 Drive. I removed my m.2 that is my boot drive that was in slot 1 and replaced it with the other m.2 and it did not show up in bios... Then I removed it and I moved my known good boot m.2 to the slot 3 and booted into bios and it showed up in slot 3 just fine. So I am thinking that the larger m.2 is DOA... I am sure you are smarter than I at this so just want to know if you agree is prob a DOA m.2?? Thanks in advance


----------



## T3XX

Hokies83 said:


> Update bios / chipset?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-driver&Win10 64


Check out my latest post and see what you think if you dont mind. Thanks


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Broke 60K read on memory. Still tightening timings more.


Brother that is one hell of a run.Motivated myself to keep push'in.

Broke 61K.

According to early results of SL.12% of 3950x can hit 1900 FCLK.

I would rather hit lotto.This will do.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> So I did some checking here.... I think I have a DOA m.2 Drive. I removed my m.2 that is my boot drive that was in slot 1 and replaced it with the other m.2 and it did not show up in bios... Then I removed it and I moved my known good boot m.2 to the slot 3 and booted into bios and it showed up in slot 3 just fine. So I am thinking that the larger m.2 is DOA... I am sure you are smarter than I at this so just want to know if you agree is prob a DOA m.2?? Thanks in advance



They should automatically show up in BIOS. I would return for a replacement. Which manufacturer is it BTW?


----------



## bottjeremy

Forsaken1 said:


> Brother that is one hell of a run.Motivated myself to keep push'in.
> 
> Broke 61K.
> 
> According to early results of SL.12% of 3950x can hit 1900 FCLK.
> 
> I would rather hit lotto.This will do.


Wow nice!

Okay, my mission is clear. Now i must beat your score.


----------



## Forsaken1

T3XX said:


> Quick question guys... I installed my M.2 one M2_1 and that is my boot drive with windows installed on. I have added another M.2 in the M2_3 and the bios is not seeing it. I have never used two m.2 drives so am I doing something wrong? Also I have a SSD installed on SATA port #1 for reference and that drive is showing up fine. If you don't mind helping I would be very thankful. I don't know why its not showing up the M.2 in bios on the M2_3.


Looking at MSI bios updates.They are adding drives for compatibility.May take a bios or two.


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Wow nice!
> 
> Okay, my mission is clear. Now i must beat your score.


Wish you the best.Keep push'in.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> They should automatically show up in BIOS. I would return for a replacement. Which manufacturer is it BTW?


Both M.2 drives are Sabrent. The 500GB one works perfect and is my windows drive. The 1TB does not work at all and the 1TB will not show up in BIOS but the 500GB shows up in any of the three M.2 Slots so I and returning the 1TB and should have the new one here on Friday and finally be able to start doing some overclocking!!! Super excited. Thanks for your response btw.


----------



## bottjeremy

Just a note to you all. I was able to pull off some nice overclocks on memory and CPU, but I was noticing in games that I would have some hitching randomly, which i absolutely hate. With that said, a good way to validate that your OC is working well is to run LatencyMon in the background. If your overclock is bad, the text will change and no longer say "Your system appears to be suitable" and will say that you should check some settings. The green bars will also start changing colors. 

I am now running at almost 4450 MHZ all core with no hitching thanks to LatencyMon. I dialed in my OC settings until i was all green and instantly have seen the difference in my games. (I had to bump my voltages ultimately).

Last note, don't worry about hard pagefault at the bottom, it is normal as long as it's in green.


----------



## Hokies83

Just waiting on UPS Unreliable Pokey postal service to Bring my Kyronaut 🙄 maybe only 2-3 C difference then MX-4 but 2-3C with PBO could be 50mhz or more.


----------



## Forsaken1

Hokies83 said:


> Just waiting on UPS Unreliable Pokey postal service to Bring my Kyronaut 🙄 maybe only 2-3 C difference then MX-4 but 2-3C with PBO could be 50mhz or more.



Beauty. Looking forward to Kyronaut results.


----------



## Forsaken1

New personal best PI.

1M 8.719


----------



## T3XX

Whats everyone using for thermal paste? I am trying the Noctua NT-H2 and not sure if it is working as well as I had hoped so just wondering what yall are using? Looking to get the best for OCing...


----------



## Hokies83

T3XX said:


> Whats everyone using for thermal paste? I am trying the Noctua NT-H2 and not sure if it is working as well as I had hoped so just wondering what yall are using? Looking to get the best for OCing...


Kyronaut.


----------



## Hokies83

Board swap is done, so far Kyronaut is beating mx4 by 4C I hit 37c idle I’ve never seen below 40c on mx4 full load hit 62 -63c mx4 was 66-67c


----------



## T3XX

Hokies83 said:


> Kyronaut.



Thats what I used on my 1700X thanks bro... I forgot what it was! I got it ordered and will be here friday and I will be good to start OCing! QUICK Question... what is everyone's best method of applying this thermal paste? Thanks!


----------



## Hokies83

Ouch, flashed bios and chipset, on my Gigabyte board I’d run 4.4.4.5ghz all core,

On the unify it’s dropping to 4250mhz looking like a 3700x not a 3800x lol, 4300mhz is supposed to be considered a bad 3800x 😞 temps Are good heh Donno maybe I need to reinstall Windows after the board swap.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

Hokies83 said:


> Ouch, flashed bios and chipset, on my Gigabyte board I’d run 4.4.4.5ghz all core,
> 
> On the unify it’s dropping to 4250mhz looking like a 3700x not a 3800x lol, 4300mhz is supposed to be considered a bad 3800x 😞 temps Are good heh Donno maybe I need to reinstall Windows after the board swap.


Isn't it always good measure to start with a fresh install of windows after a mainboard swap? I have my 3700x running @ 4.375 all core @ 1.365 Vcore and memory (32mhz C16) @ 3600 mhz and IF @ 1800 mhz. This board is pretty stable and OC is decent for me. Sure I could go further if I wanted to but I'm good for now


----------



## Forsaken1

Hokies83 said:


> Ouch, flashed bios and chipset, on my Gigabyte board I’d run 4.4.4.5ghz all core,
> 
> On the unify it’s dropping to 4250mhz looking like a 3700x not a 3800x lol, 4300mhz is supposed to be considered a bad 3800x 😞 temps Are good heh Donno maybe I need to reinstall Windows after the board swap.



Bios
Advanced CPU config.
Play around with options.


----------



## Hokies83

Best I’ve been able to get 3667mhz 14-14-14-28 1.45v


----------



## bottjeremy

Hokies83 said:


> Best I’ve been able to get 3667mhz 14-14-14-28 1.45v


Which specific DIMM kit are you using?


----------



## Hokies83

bottjeremy said:


> Hokies83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best I’ve been able to get 3667mhz 14-14-14-28 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> Which specific DIMM kit are you using?
Click to expand...


CMW16GX4M2C3200C14

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW16GX4M2C3200C14


----------



## Hokies83

Dram calculator is a joke, can’t get any of that to boot, Safe won’t boot lol... I have to start with xmp and tweek from there.


----------



## Hokies83

Sheesh I guess Corsair binned this kit well,

I can’t even get 3800mhz cas 26 with 1.5v to post if I set fclk to 1.1. Settings in pics 🙂
Guess I should of bought the 3600mhz cas 16-18-18 kit instead of thinking the 3200mhz cas 14-14-14 kit was better.

Guess I’ll have to shoot for 3600mhz with tighter timings.


----------



## Scoty

Is 7C35vA21 the latest Bios or is there a newer one?


----------



## Hokies83

Scoty said:


> Is 7C35vA21 the latest Bios or is there a newer one?


Shows 7c35vA2 for me you see 7c35vA21?


----------



## Forsaken1

Hokies83 said:


> Sheesh I guess Corsair binned this kit well,
> 
> I can’t even get 3800mhz cas 26 with 1.5v to post if I set fclk to 1.1. Settings in pics 🙂
> Guess I should of bought the 3600mhz cas 16-18-18 kit instead of thinking the 3200mhz cas 14-14-14 kit was better.
> 
> Guess I’ll have to shoot for 3600mhz with tighter timings.


Corsair curse strikes again.


----------



## eliwankenobi

MSI x570 Unify arrived! CPU too! I'm still waiting on the AM4 bracket from Noctua, thankfully Wraith Spire to the rescue!

Also got a hold of 64GB of the ECC memory I referenced earlier (16GB x4). It's from Micron. A quick google search says it uses Micron B-Die AND 16GB of a Samsung ECC Kit. I think it was M-Die.

Gotta wait a bit longer for the Patriot Memory to arrive, but any of these should help get me running and it would be fun to find out if these can be pushed at all beyond the 2400mhz mark... What do you guys think?


----------



## Hokies83

What kits are everyone using that’s getting these 3800mhz sub cas 14 speeds?

Is shooting for the big mhz 4400mhz + kits then lowering mhz and timings the better kits?


----------



## bottjeremy

Hokies83 said:


> What kits are everyone using that’s getting these 3800mhz sub cas 14 speeds?
> 
> Is shooting for the big mhz 4400mhz + kits then lowering mhz and timings the better kits?


Here is my kit. This or the Patriot 4400 kit seem to be really good.

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232899?item=N82E16820232899


----------



## os2wiz

Hokies83 said:


> Dram calculator is a joke, can’t get any of that to boot, Safe won’t boot lol... I have to start with xmp and tweek from there.


If you can't get it boot it means your dram is not highly binned. Use the safe settings not fast.


----------



## Hokies83

So at 3600mhz my prime timings won’t move much besides tras down to 28. It would go lower but performance went down,

I’ve been working on 2ndary timings and got read hitting 54000s and latency at 65NS which seems pretty good? I was able to take TRFC all the way down to 250 which made a pretty good impact.


----------



## Forsaken1

All core play.

1.275v 4400.Pass any benchmark i throw at it.

Unsure if "prime" stable.Little warm quickly.

Tools on the way to hopefully resolve heat issue.


----------



## Hokies83

Forsaken1 said:


> All core play.
> 
> 1.275v 4400.Pass any benchmark i throw at it.
> 
> Unsure if "prime" stable.Little warm quickly.
> 
> Tools on the way to hopefully resolve heat issue.


Yeah if I can’t solve why my chip stopped doing 4400-4500mhz in PBO After i swapped from x470 gaming 5 to the unify, I’m just gonna drop a 4400mhz all core and call it a day lol.

I see it dropping all the way down to 4175mhz doing a R20 which is not acceptable for a 3800x


----------



## Hokies83

Here’s my final Ram + Cpu OC. Ryzen 3800 4.4ghz all core OC - I’ll try PBO again when ever there’s a new Bios / chipset update and see if it fixes it for me.
Ram 3600mhz fclk 1800mhz cas 14-14-14-28 pictures of bios settings below.

Donno everything looks like above the Avg scores to me... wish my B-die was better heh.

I have a Corsair HX850i so I can also share the idle and load power draw of the 3800x


----------



## Hokies83

And here’s my set up. 
https://youtu.be/iZgaiXOkojg


----------



## T3XX

Getting ready to finally OC everything. Question though, what is the "safe" voltage limit for 3800X? Thanks


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> Getting ready to finally OC everything. Question though, what is the "safe" voltage limit for 3800X? Thanks


1.3-1.35 max CPU is recommended. Fine tune your max clock then start turning voltage down until you can stay stable. 4.4ish all core is typical.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hokies83 said:


> Here’s my final Ram + Cpu OC. Ryzen 3800 4.4ghz all core OC - I’ll try PBO again when ever there’s a new Bios / chipset update and see if it fixes it for me.
> Ram 3600mhz fclk 1800mhz cas 14-14-14-28 pictures of bios settings below.
> 
> Donno everything looks like above the Avg scores to me... wish my B-die was better heh.
> 
> I have a Corsair HX850i so I can also share the idle and load power draw of the 3800x


Thanks for sharing. Will try your memory settings when my memory kits arrive


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> 1.3-1.35 max CPU is recommended. Fine tune your max clock then start turning voltage down until you can stay stable. 4.4ish all core is typical.




Thanks dude!! I decided to order a new case to get some more air flow for my board since CPU and GPU are water loop I want to get some more cool air into the case... Once that shows up and I get everything swapped over I will be on to OCing. BTW thanks for that image I couldnt find that so I saved it.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> Thanks dude!! I decided to order a new case to get some more air flow for my board since CPU and GPU are water loop I want to get some more cool air into the case... Once that shows up and I get everything swapped over I will be on to OCing. BTW thanks for that image I couldnt find that so I saved it.


NP T3XX!


----------



## Hokies83

Talk to Buildzoid about me not getting over 3600mhz, he believes it’s my cpu not being able to do 1900fclk and not the rams fault


----------



## bottjeremy

Has anyone figured out how to disable High Precision Event Timer in the BIOS?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Finally had some time to assemble a test setup before moving all my hardware...and thank God I did this before moving the new hardware into the case and fix everything up

I am getting a CPU 0d error. My current PSU used for testing only has 1 CPU cable connected. Don't have another one, Does the Unify need both CPU_PWR cables connected to work?


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> Finally had some time to assemble a test setup before moving all my hardware...and thank God I did this before moving the new hardware into the case and fix everything up
> 
> I am getting a CPU 0d error. My current PSU used for testing only has 1 CPU cable connected. Don't have another one, Does the Unify need both CPU_PWR cables connected to work?



It doesn't as far as I know. I only have the left-most 8-pin connector on my board plugged in and it boots and runs just fine. I'm using an EVGA 850 gold G3 power supply as well.


----------



## Soulforger

I exchanged my Unify in hopes of solving my M.2 issue of it not being found in Bios. Well the same problem persisted with the second new board, so I'm pretty sure there is something going on with the drive itself. I've just returned that drive to amazon and I'm waiting on its replacement. 

I had this 1TB Sabrent NVMe 3.0 drive - https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Rock...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

And in all 3 M.2 slots on the unify board it would ONLY work if the M.2 covers were removed. Once they were screwed back into place, the drive would stop working. When is say stop working I mean it would disappear from BIOS completely and give me the "Insert boot media" message across the screen when I booted up. 

But my Intel 660p 2TB drive would work flawlessly in any M.2 slot, with or without the cover.

So I'm going to say the Sabrent drive was bad? We'll see. I've upgraded to the Sabrent 1TB NVMe Gen 4 version in the hopes that it doesn't do the same thing as the Gen 3. I'll know this coming Saturday the 28th. Here's hoping.

As far as my ram overclocking issues with the previous board, I think it's just a matter of figuring out the timings and voltage to get as much performance out of the kit that I have.
I have this kit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5RLNKG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Setting XMP profile works without issue.
XMP on but changing the speed to 3200 works as well. The ram goes from CL15 to CL16 when I do this.
Looking at the earlier posts in this thread I decided to play around with the MEMORY TRY IT! option.
I tried all of them up to the 3733 ones.
The only ones that worked were:
3200 16-18-18-18-36 @ 1.36v
3466 16-18-18-18-38 @ 1.42v (which I lowered to 1.38v)
3600 16-19-19-19-39 @ 1.42v "I think" (which I lowered to 1.37v)

Those 3 booted, passed memtest and passed a few hours of Prime 95 blend test. Currently the 3600 overclock is still testing, but so far, no errors.
I'm sure if I played around with the DRAM Calculator I could "maybe" change the timings and voltage a little more, but right now I'm just happy I was able to find a stable memory overclock.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I am using a new ApexGaming 850w power supply. My main rig has an EVGA 750G3. Could the power supply be an issue at this stage?

When booting it goes through a bunch of codes before stopping in 0d and then I see the CPU LED lit on the EZ debug LED section.

I made a quick video. You can check it here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1twbQ8h-5fVjLEcJ14hvgTSQzLDoeeKdv

any ideas?


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> I am using a new ApexGaming 850w power supply. My main rig has an EVGA 750G3. Could the power supply be an issue at this stage?
> 
> When booting it goes through a bunch of codes before stopping in 0d and then I see the CPU LED lit on the EZ debug LED section.
> 
> I made a quick video. You can check it here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1twbQ8h-5fVjLEcJ14hvgTSQzLDoeeKdv
> 
> any ideas?


Make sure both the 24-pin and 8-pin EPS cables are firmly seated and connected. (With the 8-pin being plugged into the left socket of the 2 at the top of the board)
Try to reboot into bios.
Still get the code?

Unplug all hard drives / SSD's / M.2's
Reboot

Remove your RAM and only place one stick in the A2 slot. If that doesn't work, try another stick until you've gone through all the sticks you have.
Reboot with each stick until it goes into bios or you've gone through them all.

Lastly....
Try to re-seat the CPU Cooler and make sure it's seated correctly but NOT overtightened as this can cause issues.

If after all that you still get the error code, you can always try to use another PSU or another kit of ram to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## whk0

Soulforger said:


> And in all 3 M.2 slots on the unify board it would ONLY work if the M.2 covers were removed


If you want to use the heat sink come with the Unify, you should remove the one come with Sabrent drive. The Intel 660p doesn't have its own heat sink, so fit under MB's perfectly.


----------



## Soulforger

whk0 said:


> If you want to use the heat sink come with the Unify, you should remove the one come with Sabrent drive. The Intel 660p doesn't have its own heat sink, so fit under MB's perfectly.



The Sabrent Gen 3 M.2 drive only comes with the drive. The 4.0 version has the option to buy that big copper pipe heatsink. So the Gen 3 Sabrent would not work when using the Unify M.2 heatsink covers.


----------



## Delta9k

Forsaken1 said:


> Join The Dark Side..............MSI MEG X570 Unify...................No RGB.................. No problem.


Ordered one - hope to get it on the bench by next week.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Soulforger said:


> Make sure both the 24-pin and 8-pin EPS cables are firmly seated and connected. (With the 8-pin being plugged into the left socket of the 2 at the top of the board)
> Try to reboot into bios.
> Still get the code?
> 
> Unplug all hard drives / SSD's / M.2's
> Reboot
> 
> Remove your RAM and only place one stick in the A2 slot. If that doesn't work, try another stick until you've gone through all the sticks you have.
> Reboot with each stick until it goes into bios or you've gone through them all.
> 
> Lastly....
> Try to re-seat the CPU Cooler and make sure it's seated correctly but NOT overtightened as this can cause issues.
> 
> If after all that you still get the error code, you can always try to use another PSU or another kit of ram to see if that fixes the problem.



Thank you! Will try that. Also another suggestion by Forsaken1. But between today and tomorrow it’s gonna be next to impossible. 

Funny though, today I got the two Patriot kits. Sharp looking kits I must say. One of the sticks came with the cover loose and it fell quickly as I took it out the package. Indeed, Samsung B-Die chips


----------



## Soulforger

Nice. Those are sexy looking heat sinks. When I started reading this post and having issues with my board / ram combo I looked them up. I would have purchased them too, but they are too tall for my build.


----------



## bottjeremy

Absolutely love my ram for Meg Unify. Takes any settings I through at it. 3800 C16 is tightest before diminishing returns.

Stock has been hit or miss because of holiday though. B-Die. 

F4-3200C14D-32GFX


https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232899?Item=N82E16820232899


----------



## bottjeremy

Here is my final OC that is stable and with temperatures that are reasonable.

3900X @ 4.40GHZ all core OC. G-Skill Flare-X 2 x 16GB Dual Rank kit @ 3800MHZ C16,C17,C16 1T tuned timings with 1900 infinity fabric. 

Besting 3950X PBO speeds with overclock. See Geekbench pics.


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Here is my final OC that is stable and with temperatures that are reasonable.
> 
> 3900X @ 4.40GHZ all core OC. G-Skill Flare-X 2 x 16GB Dual Rank kit @ 3800MHZ C16,C17,C16 1T tuned timings with 1900 infinity fabric.
> 
> Besting 3950X PBO speeds with overclock. See Geekbench pics.


Nice runs.Keep push'in.

New toy arrived recently from china.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1739108-3500x-value-gaming-king.html


----------



## bloot

bloot said:


> Hello, received this board yesterday, so far working great. However, I found memory bandwidth to be a tad worse than on my previous C6H board, I guess Asus enables or disables some memory options to get more bandwidth but I can't seem to find which ones, tried disabling Bank Group Swap Alt but improvement is minimal
> 
> C6H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unify BGS Alt disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue? Thanks


I've finally found out what's going on, Unify by default sets tRDRD SCL and tWRWR SCL to 6, whilst on the C6H both were at 5. tCKE is also too high by default on the Unify at 9, it was 1 on the C6H.

Now I get the same bandwidth I was getting on the Asus at last


----------



## bottjeremy

What speeds are you guys getting on DRAM calculator for your memory using membench utility at stock settings? Looks like 102.26 for me. 

101.89 when ran again.


----------



## fr4nc3sco

Good evening I would like to buy an Ace to combine with the 3950x as a ram I come from intel has someone by chance the kit F4-3200C14Q-32GVR and know if there could be compatibility problems?
in theory I should be able to send also to 3600/3800 being b-die right?


----------



## eliwankenobi

It's Alive!

I think the problem was the RAM. I guess since the CPU IMC did not like the RAM modules it was not booting. But to be sure, I only put just one of the Patriot sticks, left the sata ssd disconnected and it booted to BIOS just fine. Now to load windows, and continue the process. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> It's Alive!
> 
> I think the problem was the RAM. I guess since the CPU IMC did not like the RAM modules it was not booting. But to be sure, I only put just one of the Patriot sticks, left the sata ssd disconnected and it booted to BIOS just fine. Now to load windows, and continue the process. Thanks for the help!



Grats on it finally getting to BIOS!!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Yes!
Thanks to you and Forsaken1

I just finished installation of Windows. No prob on that. Funny though, because I could not get a lan cable to where the setup was done, I needed to use the driver DVD to install wifi drivers. So they do come in handy at times. From there I will update everything. At least I’m set

Now I need to load the rest of the Patriot modules and get the setup ready updating BIOS, chipset drivers, etc and then put it into the main case with the main GPU and so on. Right now everything is on sort of an improvised test setup.


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> Yes!
> Thanks to you and Forsaken1
> 
> I just finished installation of Windows. No prob on that. Funny though, because I could not get a lan cable to where the setup was done, I needed to use the driver DVD to install wifi drivers. So they do come in handy at times. From there I will update everything. At least I’m set
> 
> Now I need to load the rest of the Patriot modules and get the setup ready updating BIOS, chipset drivers, etc and then put it into the main case with the main GPU and so on. Right now everything is on sort of an improvised test setup.


Improvised setup is ok as long as it allows you to work on it and get it up and running. Mine is on a test bench, so I have a USB drive with all the drivers, including the most recent AMD chipset drivers. You want to load them first, so soon as you get into windows.

My new Sabrent 1TB NVMe 4.0 drive should be here sometime tomorrow so I can clone my current SATA SSD to it and start putting everything into the case.

My second Intel 660p 2TB NVME drive was delivered today and I'll be damned if I had issues with it loading up into bios. I really can't believe that I'm the only one having issues with this board when it comes to the M.2 drive covers (heatsinks). I mean before I throw this thing out the window (AKA send it back and never buy MSI boards again) is there some setting in BIOS that I'm maybe missing?

I have my original intel 660p 2TB M.2 in slot 2 with the MSI M.2 cover on. It shows up in bios without issue. The second 660p I dropped into the 3rd M.2 slot, put the cover on, tightened it down, and booted into BIOS. And it showed the new M.2 as only 1GB of storage AND not even with the correct name of the drive. Went into Windows, used diskpart to clean the drive, then formatted the unallocated space. It then showed 2TB of space BUT as a GPT Protected Partition. No drive letter, no access.

Shut down the system, undid the screws for the cover, removed the cover, booted into bios....and it showed up as an intel 660p 2TB drive. Booted into Windows and I was able to format it as drive E, 2TB. Put the cover back on that drive, tightened down the screws. BOOM...doesn't show up. 

Did a bunch of other testing with the previous 660p drive that I never had any problems with. Put it in slot 3, but the cover on, boom didn't show up either. Didn't show anything in BIOS, not a wrong size or name, nothing.

Decided to loosen the rear screw (the screw that is permanently attached to the MSI heatsink cover) and it showed up correctly in bios.
So, now both drives are seated, covers are on, front removable screws are locked down, rear screws are "almost" locked down to their stopping point - everything is working. Really really not sure why I'm the only one having this issue with TWO boards, but everything is currently working.

Now to wait for my 4.0 Sabrent drive, which will by my OS / programs drive and I should be good to go.


----------



## os2wiz

bottjeremy said:


> Here is my final OC that is stable and with temperatures that are reasonable.
> 
> 3900X @ 4.40GHZ all core OC. G-Skill Flare-X 2 x 16GB Dual Rank kit @ 3800MHZ C16,C17,C16 1T tuned timings with 1900 infinity fabric.
> 
> Besting 3950X PBO speeds with overclock. See Geekbench pics.


When you are talking stable at 4.4 GHZ you mean Cinebench stable not Prime '95 blend torture test stable correct??


----------



## eliwankenobi

So it appears that one of my patriot kits has a bad stick!. Spent a bit of time to figure out which stick was the bad one. It would give me boot error and between the quick code and EZ Debug LED it was rather easy, but time consuming. As you would expect, I started removing sticks until i found the one that allowed the PC to boot. Then I moved the stick between the slots to confirm it's just that and not the Unify, but the error moved with the stick. 

Contacted the Amazon vendor to see what can be done. Hopefully they send me a new kit right away. Haven't really gotten into oc'ing the kits at all. On the good kit I have working, I jsut went to the Memory Try It section and chose the common 3200mhz cl14 option just to get it going while I set all things up.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Windows installed, updated all drivers, BIOS, chipset drivers, etc. 

Still on makeshift test bench. Will move build to case when drive sata SSD is cloned to nvme drive (Samsung SM961)

Something weird though, when accessing the start menu, the animation is a little stuttery, I try it again and it’s fine and smooth. But it’s weird. I do another thing and when going back to the star menu, it stutters again. Will need to keep an eye on it. I haven’t been able to stress test on Prime95 or even memtest either. Only getting an hour or two at a time. But has anybody seen something like it?


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Windows installed, updated all drivers, BIOS, chipset drivers, etc.
> 
> Still on makeshift test bench. Will move build to case when drive sata SSD is cloned to nvme drive (Samsung SM961)
> 
> Something weird though, when accessing the start menu, the animation is a little stuttery, I try it again and it’s fine and smooth. But it’s weird. I do another thing and when going back to the star menu, it stutters again. Will need to keep an eye on it. I haven’t been able to stress test on Prime95 or even memtest either. Only getting an hour or two at a time. But has anybody seen something like it?


I have never had this issue.


----------



## bottjeremy

os2wiz said:


> When you are talking stable at 4.4 GHZ you mean Cinebench stable not Prime '95 blend torture test stable correct??


I am not going to torture test this system with prime 95 for hours on end like I did with my last Intel system. It is not a realistic workload for me as I only do gaming today.


----------



## os2wiz

bottjeremy said:


> I am not going to torture test this system with prime 95 for hours on end like I did with my last Intel system. It is not a realistic workload for me as I only do gaming today.


 I have no issue with that , but for your comments to be useful to others it is good to specify cinebench stable or gaming stable if it is not torture test stable. I believe an hour on prime 95 blender is a good enough indication of stability for 99% of use scenarios.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Speaking of Prime95. What settings are recommended for a 1hr torture test?


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> Speaking of Prime95. What settings are recommended for a 1hr torture test?


I've been using v26.6 since it doesn't have the AVX instructions (someone correct me on this).

I ran the Blend Test for 24 hours with zero errors. My 3950X had a max peak temp of 65c, with an average of about 58-60c.
I then ran the Small FFT test for another 24 hours with zero errors. Max peak temp didn't get above 65-68c, with average temp being about the same as the Blend Test.

The only setting I change is the "view" I put all workers in the same window so I can see them all at once. And I use HWINFO64 to monitor temps / fan speeds / etc.

Then I will run 3-5 cinebench R20 multi and single core tests to see if they pass. And they do.

Then if I feel like it, I will run RealBench on a loop to see temps / score.

But really if your system passes Memtest86 with your memory speed / timings, and then Prime95 Blend or Small FFT for a long period of time, you should be good to go. Games won't push the system that hard.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Soulforger said:


> I've been using v26.6 since it doesn't have the AVX instructions (someone correct me on this).
> 
> I ran the Blend Test for 24 hours with zero errors. My 3950X had a max peak temp of 65c, with an average of about 58-60c.
> I then ran the Small FFT test for another 24 hours with zero errors. Max peak temp didn't get above 65-68c, with average temp being about the same as the Blend Test.
> 
> The only setting I change is the "view" I put all workers in the same window so I can see them all at once. And I use HWINFO64 to monitor temps / fan speeds / etc.
> 
> Then I will run 3-5 cinebench R20 multi and single core tests to see if they pass. And they do.
> 
> Then if I feel like it, I will run RealBench on a loop to see temps / score.
> 
> But really if your system passes Memtest86 with your memory speed / timings, and then Prime95 Blend or Small FFT for a long period of time, you should be good to go. Games won't push the system that hard.


Thank you! Will look this up.

I have finally put the build in the case, cloned the ssd to the nvme and am almost finished setting everything up the way it was on the previous install in the 4790k.

Something that gave me a hard time and took me a while to figure out.... There are these little pegs or lips in the I/O shield that were preventing the mobo from align properly with the case. The pegs are pushing outward I believe to create some contact pressure between the shield and the frame of the case. Had to take a small set of pliers to push them back and the IO shield was able to fully set against the case frame and the mobo aligned on all 9 posts... This is my first mobo with integrated IO shield so is the first time I’ve had to deal with this


----------



## T3XX

Hey yall.... finally got my new case in and everything installed and realized I needed new higher cfm intake fans before getting down and dirty with all the OCing. So if yall dont mind me asking... What is everyone getting for a stable OC on a 3800X and what voltage are you using? 

Also if yall dont mind me asking, is there anything else to help overclocking on this board other then just Vcore? Vcore is all I have done in the past and has worked fine but I didnt know with this new X570 chipset if there is other things to change as well.

I should have my fans and 2nd M.2 Saberant heat sink in Tuesday and be able to get started.


----------



## greg1184

Do any of you use 4 RAM chips? I have 32gb 3200mhz (4X8) C16 but I was wondering if it was worth changing to 2X16 instead.


----------



## bloot

greg1184 said:


> Do any of you use 4 RAM chips? I have 32gb 3200mhz (4X8) C16 but I was wondering if it was worth changing to 2X16 instead.


I do


----------



## Forsaken1

T3XX said:


> Also if yall dont mind me asking, is there anything else to help overclocking on this board other then just Vcore? Vcore is all I have done in the past and has worked fine but I didnt know with this new X570 chipset if there is other things to change as well.


CPU CORE VOLTAGE
CPU NB/SoC VOLTAGE
CPU LOADLINE CC

Pushing high clocks
VDDG CCD VOLTAGE
VDDG IOD VOLTAGE

Few others.For 24/7 clocks.Above should take of it.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Would you guys consider DRAM calculator's mem test tab to be a good test for memory stability?

Would like to use AIDA64 like everybody else, but $40 for three PCs seems way too steep


----------



## Forsaken1

AIDA64 EXTREME is sub $2.00 on ebay.................................


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> AIDA64 EXTREME is sub $2.00 on ebay.................................


Wait what?!

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## T3XX

Hey yall its me again lol.... What is everyone using to test your overclocks? I used to use prime95 but now on this 3800X the temps are going crazy like 90-100 so I dont know if I am doing something wrong. On my 1700X prime 95 worked fine and never got these crazy temps.

Thanks


----------



## Forsaken1

Memtest overnight.
CB20 loop.
Linpack Xtreme.
Real bench.


----------



## vbat

Can Unify´s Debug LED show CPU temperature after boot?


----------



## eliwankenobi

vbat said:


> Can Unify´s Debug LED show CPU temperature after boot?


Yes, that’s what it does by default


----------



## vbat

eliwankenobi said:


> Yes, that’s what it does by default



Great, thanks. This was not mentioned in manuals of AMD MEG-boards, only for Intel boards.


----------



## T3XX

Forsaken1 said:


> Memtest overnight.
> CB20 loop.
> Linpack Xtreme.
> Real bench.


Hey thanks dude! You are a hell of a good guy!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Agree! a lot of help here for new Ryzen users!


----------



## bottjeremy

Heya guys. It's been great spending time with you all and learning about this fantastic board! I've landed on my final configuration and have had no issues or lockups, and the performance has been amazing for the past 2 weeks!

I wanted to sidetrack and mention how awesome AIDA64 is with the OSD offerings they have. All of the data points from this board show up and work perfectly.

Take a look at this screenshot.. This gives me all the information I want to review on my second monitor while gaming and is easy to digest.

Here is an extra key that I had. Grats to whomever grabs it! AIDA 64 Extreme Edition - Full registered key - UKAD4-53HD6-FJD9E-J4D34-FYY1J


----------



## eliwankenobi

Will need to figure out how to do that. I bought my key on eBay the moment @Forsaken1 gave me the tip!. Very nice software indeed


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Heya guys. It's been great spending time with you all and learning about this fantastic board! I've landed on my final configuration and have had no issues or lockups, and the performance has been amazing for the past 2 weeks!
> 
> I wanted to sidetrack and mention how awesome AIDA64 is with the OSD offerings they have. All of the data points from this board show up and work perfectly.
> 
> Take a look at this screenshot.. This gives me all the information I want to review on my second monitor while gaming and is easy to digest.
> 
> Here is an extra key that I had. Grats to whomever grabs it! AIDA 64 Extreme Edition - Full registered key - UKAD4-53HD6-FJD9E-J4D34-FYY1J


Nice gesture.Never pursed OSD in AIDA64.Will give it go.Thank you.

Sold the gem 3950x. Working with 3800x,3-3600x,3500x and older gen ryzens.


----------



## Notbn

Everyone been having good chipset temps on these boards? Thinking about taking a chance selling my heater of an X570 Taichi, as newegg won't accept returns on it.


----------



## Forsaken1

Notbn said:


> Everyone been having good chipset temps on these boards? Thinking about taking a chance selling my heater of an X570 Taichi, as newegg won't accept returns on it.


Placed 3800x back in unify.Set bios defaults.XMP.PBO disabled.Chipset fan set on boost in bios.
2 1/2 rounds BFV in screenshot.Boost mostly 4400.High 4625.Low 3600ish.


----------



## Forsaken1

bottjeremy said:


> Heya guys. It's been great spending time with you all and learning about this fantastic board! I've landed on my final configuration and have had no issues or lockups, and the performance has been amazing for the past 2 weeks!
> 
> I wanted to sidetrack and mention how awesome AIDA64 is with the OSD offerings they have. All of the data points from this board show up and work perfectly.
> 
> Take a look at this screenshot.. This gives me all the information I want to review on my second monitor while gaming and is easy to digest.
> 
> Here is an extra key that I had. Grats to whomever grabs it! AIDA 64 Extreme Edition - Full registered key - UKAD4-53HD6-FJD9E-J4D34-FYY1J


Need a tutorial on how to add bar graphs please.


----------



## Notbn

Forsaken1 said:


> Placed 3800x back in unify.Set bios defaults.XMP.PBO disabled.Chipset fan set on boost in bios.
> 2 1/2 rounds BFV in screenshot.Boost mostly 4400.High 4625.Low 3600ish.



Those temps in a case or open air?



How's idle temps with the fan off or as low as it can go? Hate the noise of these little guys. Chipset on my Taichi runs between 75 and 80deg with the chipset fan at ~5000rpm under gaming loads and about 60deg at idle with no fan.


----------



## bloot

These are my chipset temps after almost 2 hours running, max temp was playing some Red Dead Redemption 2

19ºC ambient, fan is at default, it only starts spinning at 70ºC










My cpu is a 3900X at stock and -0.875V


----------



## bottjeremy

Forsaken1 said:


> Need a tutorial on how to add bar graphs please.


Go to File-Preferences
Enter into SensorPanel and hit checkbox to show it
Right click the sensor panel that appears on screen and choose SensorPanel Manager
Click one of the existing items and click duplicate (Choose between the items that show Bars or just Text)
Double click the newly created description item and choose the sensor item type you want to show on screen
On the BAR screen, you can choose the limits and the colors associated 
Finally, use the on screen cursors to set the location on the screen for the newly created item
Click hide on any items you don't want to show


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> Go to File-Preferences
> Enter into SensorPanel and hit checkbox to show it
> Right click the sensor panel that appears on screen and choose SensorPanel Manager
> Click one of the existing items and click duplicate (Choose between the items that show Bars or just Text)
> Double click the newly created description item and choose the sensor item type you want to show on screen
> On the BAR screen, you can choose the limits and the colors associated
> Finally, use the on screen cursors to set the location on the screen for the newly created item
> Click hide on any items you don't want to show


Thank you for sharing. This is gonna be a great tool to keep an eye on things at a glance!

Already started playing with DRAM calc. Booted fine. Now on to mem test and check with the LatencyMon app..... see how it goes


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you for sharing. This is gonna be a great tool to keep an eye on things at a glance!
> 
> Already started playing with DRAM calc. Booted fine. Now on to mem test and check with the LatencyMon app..... see how it goes


Nice job! It takes a little bit of patience to configure, but worth it in the end.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> Nice job! It takes a little bit of patience to configure, but worth it in the end.


Thank you! So far so good! 

Quick Apex Legends match, game was pegged at 144 fps at 1080p with my gtx1080ti. Before it was around 125-132 ish.... Also relieved to see neither Battlefront nor Battlefield using 97% of my CPU resources.

Sadly it’s the first time I was able to play something. So couldn’t test how it was before I started playing with RAM OC. Maybe later I’ll put all back to stock and see how it goes

Also, regarding RAM oc, when uaing DRAM calc, better to go and enable xmp and then go for Calc changes? Or do XMP off with the changes?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Quick question, anybody using a Noctua NH-d15? Can’t find compatibility confirmation from Noctua site for the Unify. Perhaps still too new.

I am considering getting the Chromax version to go for the whole non-RGB unify look. Was also considering buying two NF-A15 chromax and the chromax black cover to mod my current NH-u14s, but my AM4 mounting kit hasn’t arrived from Noctua, and between the fans and cover and possibly having to buy the AM4 bracket, the difference to getting the NH-D15 is close to $20...so I figure I’d buy the NH-D15 and sell the NH-U14s to help with the cost.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

eliwankenobi said:


> Quick question, anybody using a Noctua NH-d15? Can’t find compatibility confirmation from Noctua site for the Unify. Perhaps still too new.
> 
> I am considering getting the Chromax version to go for the whole non-RGB unify look. Was also considering buying two NF-A15 chromax and the chromax black cover to mod my current NH-u14s, but my AM4 mounting kit hasn’t arrived from Noctua, and between the fans and cover and possibly having to buy the AM4 bracket, the difference to getting the NH-D15 is close to $20...so I figure I’d buy the NH-D15 and sell the NH-U14s to help with the cost.


Look for compatibility with the X570 ACE. It's basically the same board.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Thank you, was able to confirm the ACE to be compatible. Good

Working on the memory OC, after the quick gaming session last night which was great and the LatencyMon was all green. I decided to open Ryzen Master and it crashed. LatencyMon did show red bars. Oh oh. So decided to test with PassMark MEM test using the bootable USB. Failed with many errors. So I need to play with the numbers for Alt suggestions and in Advanced Section. Is this how you guys did it? Perhaps another thing I missing?

Edit: Apologies for the image. Posts from the phone are always weird.

Also, my action plan will follow 1usmus suggestions from here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...-dram-bench-337.html#/topics/1640919?page=337

What do you think?


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you, was able to confirm the ACE to be compatible. Good
> 
> Working on the memory OC, after the quick gaming session last night which was great and the LatencyMon was all green. I decided to open Ryzen Master and it crashed. LatencyMon did show red bars. Oh oh. So decided to test with PassMark MEM test using the bootable USB. Failed with many errors. So I need to play with the numbers for Alt suggestions and in Advanced Section. Is this how you guys did it? Perhaps another thing I missing?
> 
> Edit: Apologies for the image. Posts from the phone are always weird.
> 
> Also, my action plan will follow 1usmus suggestions from here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...-dram-bench-337.html#/topics/1640919?page=337
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 315968


My suggestion is to set BIOS defaults. Click F1 to see your command list.

Tune the memory only to start.

Try the "Memory Try It!" section which will overclock the FCLK as well which is fine. Start with a higher speed and work down until you get a boot and a successful run of MemTest64. The DIMM voltage should auto overclock as well.

Once you verify that the test was successful, pull up DRAM Calc. and enter in your Memory Type "Samsung B-die, Micron B-die, etc" and choose memory rank, speed that you booted with, and calculate FAST. 

Enter in some of those settings into BIOS while keeping the "Memory Try It" enabled (you will always leave this on). You may not get all of the settings to work, so do a handful of them at a time.

Once you get your memory and Fclk figured out, then bump up your CPU ratio and set voltage of processor to 1.35 or so to make sure your overclock is good, then dial voltage back. I use override mode. Don't forget to set LLC to keep voltages from bouncing around.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> My suggestion is to set BIOS defaults. Click F1 to see your command list.
> 
> Tune the memory only to start.
> 
> Try the "Memory Try It!" section which will overclock the FCLK as well which is fine. Start with a higher speed and work down until you get a boot and a successful run of MemTest64. The DIMM voltage should auto overclock as well.
> 
> Once you verify that the test was successful, pull up DRAM Calc. and enter in your Memory Type "Samsung B-die, Micron B-die, etc" and choose memory rank, speed that you booted with, and calculate FAST.
> 
> Enter in some of those settings into BIOS while keeping the "Memory Try It" enabled (you will always leave this on). You may not get all of the settings to work, so do a handful of them at a time.
> 
> Once you get your memory and Fclk figured out, then bump up your CPU ratio and set voltage of processor to 1.35 or so to make sure your overclock is good, then dial voltage back. I use override mode. Don't forget to set LLC to keep voltages from bouncing around.


THANK YOU!! This is the kind of information I was looking for... So just wondering I have NEVER OCed Memory.... So is that something that you do BEFORE or AFTER CPU OC?


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> My suggestion is to set BIOS defaults. Click F1 to see your command list.
> 
> Tune the memory only to start.
> 
> Try the "Memory Try It!" section which will overclock the FCLK as well which is fine. Start with a higher speed and work down until you get a boot and a successful run of MemTest64. The DIMM voltage should auto overclock as well.
> 
> Once you verify that the test was successful, pull up DRAM Calc. and enter in your Memory Type "Samsung B-die, Micron B-die, etc" and choose memory rank, speed that you booted with, and calculate FAST.
> 
> Enter in some of those settings into BIOS while keeping the "Memory Try It" enabled (you will always leave this on). You may not get all of the settings to work, so do a handful of them at a time.
> 
> Once you get your memory and Fclk figured out, then bump up your CPU ratio and set voltage of processor to 1.35 or so to make sure your overclock is good, then dial voltage back. I use override mode. Don't forget to set LLC to keep voltages from bouncing around.


THANK YOU!! This is the kind of information I was looking for... So just wondering I have NEVER OCed Memory.... So is that something that you do BEFORE or AFTER CPU OC?

Hey just thought of one other thing... How do you test for the LLC and what # you might need it to sit at?


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, was able to confirm the ACE to be compatible. Good
> 
> Working on the memory OC, after the quick gaming session last night which was great and the LatencyMon was all green. I decided to open Ryzen Master and it crashed. LatencyMon did show red bars. Oh oh. So decided to test with PassMark MEM test using the bootable USB. Failed with many errors. So I need to play with the numbers for Alt suggestions and in Advanced Section. Is this how you guys did it? Perhaps another thing I missing?
> 
> Edit: Apologies for the image. Posts from the phone are always weird.
> 
> Also, my action plan will follow 1usmus suggestions from here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...-dram-bench-337.html#/topics/1640919?page=337
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 315968
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to set BIOS defaults. Click F1 to see your command list.
> 
> Tune the memory only to start.
> 
> Try the "Memory Try It!" section which will overclock the FCLK as well which is fine. Start with a higher speed and work down until you get a boot and a successful run of MemTest64. The DIMM voltage should auto overclock as well.
> 
> Once you verify that the test was successful, pull up DRAM Calc. and enter in your Memory Type "Samsung B-die, Micron B-die, etc" and choose memory rank, speed that you booted with, and calculate FAST.
> 
> Enter in some of those settings into BIOS while keeping the "Memory Try It" enabled (you will always leave this on). You may not get all of the settings to work, so do a handful of them at a time.
> 
> Once you get your memory and Fclk figured out, then bump up your CPU ratio and set voltage of processor to 1.35 or so to make sure your overclock is good, then dial voltage back. I use override mode. Don't forget to set LLC to keep voltages from bouncing around.
Click to expand...

Thank you!

I just noticed that I left SoC voltage at Auto instead of 1.1v. I didn’t override the voltage control and changed the other voltage setting that the SoC in the name (NOOOB!) I will fix that and Will also test using your steps! 

Currently using the wraith spire cooler, you guys think it is enough to handle the extra heat with the increased voltages? Will probably end up getting the NH-D15, And possibly another 200mm fan to increase airflow


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> THANK YOU!! This is the kind of information I was looking for... So just wondering I have NEVER OCed Memory.... So is that something that you do BEFORE or AFTER CPU OC?
> 
> Hey just thought of one other thing... How do you test for the LLC and what # you might need it to sit at?


After booting to BIOS defaults, the only item i would click is Memory Try IT. Just start with the 3600 16,16,16 1800 Fclk line item and reboot. See if everything works. 

If you have Samsung B-Die, you can probably click the 3800 18,18,18 1900 Fclk. Play around with this line item as it seems to make a huge difference in overall performance of the X570 as it influences the movement of data on the infinity fabric.

Test the memory using MemTest64.

Next item is the CPU overclock. Should be able to all core at 4.2-4.3 (Try 43x multiplier to start with 1.35 override volts) easily with decent cooling. 4.4 even. With stock cooler though... Might be tough. I was able to hit under 4.45ghz all core on 3900x, but heat was too high and not worth the little bump from 4.4.

As for LLC, level 2 seems to work best for me. The others would cause lockups.


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just noticed that I left SoC voltage at Auto instead of 1.1v. I didn’t override the voltage control and changed the other voltage setting that the SoC in the name (NOOOB!) I will fix that and Will also test using your steps!
> 
> Currently using the wraith spire cooler, you guys think it is enough to handle the extra heat with the increased voltages? Will probably end up getting the NH-D15, And possibly another 200mm fan to increase airflow


 For all core tuning, I would not go higher than 1.35, although closer to 1.3 if probably better for longevity and temperatures. The stock CPU profile of this board has the voltages bouncing around in the 1.4+ range which helps the processor hit the 4.5-4.6 single core, but I think that all core tuning is the way to go as it provides predictable performance.

Try for all core 4.3 and if temps are good in cinebench, then try 4.4.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!! This is the kind of information I was looking for... So just wondering I have NEVER OCed Memory.... So is that something that you do BEFORE or AFTER CPU OC?
> 
> Hey just thought of one other thing... How do you test for the LLC and what # you might need it to sit at?
> 
> 
> 
> After booting to BIOS defaults, the only item i would click is Memory Try IT. Just start with the 3600 16,16,16 1800 Fclk line item and reboot. See if everything works.
> 
> If you have Samsung B-Die, you can probably click the 3800 18,18,18 1900 Fclk. Play around with this line item as it seems to make a huge difference in overall performance of the X570 as it influences the movement of data on the infinity fabric.
> 
> Test the memory using MemTest64.
> 
> Next item is the CPU overclock. Should be able to all core at 4.2-4.3 (Try 43x multiplier to start with 1.35 override volts) easily with decent cooling. 4.4 even. With stock cooler though... Might be tough. I was able to hit under 4.45ghz all core on 3900x, but heat was too high and not worth the little bump from 4.4.
> 
> As for LLC, level 2 seems to work best for me. The others would cause lockups.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I’m trying. My kit is B-Die, selected 3800 CL18 from Memory Try It and then booted to MemTest. Currently running without errors. If test passes I’ll boot to Windows check the calc and will try to tighten timings 

I do have PBO enabled, but all else is auto.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> My suggestion is to set BIOS defaults. Click F1 to see your command list.
> 
> Tune the memory only to start.
> 
> Try the "Memory Try It!" section which will overclock the FCLK as well which is fine. Start with a higher speed and work down until you get a boot and a successful run of MemTest64. The DIMM voltage should auto overclock as well.
> 
> Once you verify that the test was successful, pull up DRAM Calc. and enter in your Memory Type "Samsung B-die, Micron B-die, etc" and choose memory rank, speed that you booted with, and calculate FAST.
> 
> Enter in some of those settings into BIOS while keeping the "Memory Try It" enabled (you will always leave this on). You may not get all of the settings to work, so do a handful of them at a time.
> 
> Once you get your memory and Fclk figured out, then bump up your CPU ratio and set voltage of processor to 1.35 or so to make sure your overclock is good, then dial voltage back. I use override mode. Don't forget to set LLC to keep voltages from bouncing around.


So I was able to get my memory OCed from memory try it.... when up to 3466 16-18-18-18-38 FCLK-1733 from 3200 16-18-18-18-36 is that a good jump? Also I am running 4.4GHZ @ 1.3125V and the NB/SOC @ 1.1V with LLC set to mode 2.... I can pass Cinebench R20, RealBench, MemTest, AIDA64 Stability Test.... Now if I try Prime 95 my temps go up to over 90C almost instantly so I stop that test... I also have tried Linpack and cant pass the stress test on it. Is there something I am missing or doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> So I was able to get my memory OCed from memory try it.... when up to 3466 16-18-18-18-38 FCLK-1733 from 3200 16-18-18-18-36 is that a good jump? Also I am running 4.4GHZ @ 1.3125V and the NB/SOC @ 1.1V with LLC set to mode 2.... I can pass Cinebench R20, RealBench, MemTest, AIDA64 Stability Test.... Now if I try Prime 95 my temps go up to over 90C almost instantly so I stop that test... I also have tried Linpack and cant pass the stress test on it. Is there something I am missing or doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Is that the highest Memory Try It that would boot for you? 

I don't think prime 95 is an appropriate bench for Ryzen, but if you are going to use it, you probably need to dial back overclock to keep temps in check or disable AVX. I use LinPack with no issues.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> I don't think Prime 95 is an appropriate bench for Ryzen.


I would agree with you there lol.... So what stress should I use since everything else works fine other than Prime 95 and then the issue with LinPack saying it fails as well.... Any ideas would be awesome!


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> I would agree with you there lol.... So what stress should I use since everything else works fine other than Prime 95 and then the issue with LinPack saying it fails as well.... Any ideas would be awesome!


Do you know why linpack is failing? Maybe try 4.3Ghz instead and/or drop the voltage? I know that going from 4.4 to 4.45 was a significant bump in voltage and heat for me so I avoided.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Do you know why linpack is failing? Maybe try 4.3Ghz instead and/or drop the voltage? I know that going from 4.4 to 4.45 was a significant bump in voltage and heat for me so I avoided.


Linpack Xtreme v1.1.2 by Regeneration (64-bit) 

Current date/time: Fri Jan 03 15:30:06 2020

CPU frequency: 4.398 GHz
Number of CPUs: 16
Number of cores: 16
Number of threads: 16

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests: 1
Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 35000
Leading dimension of array : 35000
Number of trials to run : 1 
Data alignment value (in Kbytes) : 4 

Maximum memory requested that can be used=1210769504, at the size=35000

=================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================

Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm) Check
35000 35000 4 248.464 115.0499 1.525895e-005 4.429441e+002 FAIL

Performance Summary (GFlops)

Size LDA Align. Average Maximal
35000 35000 4 115.0499 115.0499

Residual checks FAILED

End of tests



That is what the text file says..... any idea?


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Do you know why linpack is failing? Maybe try 4.3Ghz instead and/or drop the voltage? I know that going from 4.4 to 4.45 was a significant bump in voltage and heat for me so I avoided.


Well I figured out why it was failing.... LinPack did not like my memory OC... after I set it back to the XMP setting for the memory the test passed.....


----------



## T3XX

So I guess I am going to leave my OC at 4.4Ghz @ 1.3125 and just use the Dram Calculator to try to tighten the timings and leave it at 3200Mhz for my memory.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> So I guess I am going to leave my OC at 4.4Ghz @ 1.3125 and just use the Dram Calculator to try to tighten the timings and leave it at 3200Mhz for my memory.


Are you still within return window for memory?


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Are you still within return window for memory?


No.. I bought this RAM back on February 15th 2019... Its HyperX Predator Black 32GB kit 3200MHz DDR4 CL16

Should I buy new/faster RAM? I did just try to use the Dram Calculator on my RAM and well it didnt work very well. I dont know if you can use the Dram Calculator with the XMP settings or not..


----------



## eliwankenobi

Just using MEMORY TRY IT at 3800 CL18 and PBO (not that it has anything to do with it) the system passed 4 runs of PassMark MemTestx64 without error! Booted to Windows no issues at all. Feeling encouraged! 

Looking forward to tighter timings from here. Latency is not that much different from my unstable 3733 CL14 tests, which I believe is good given the little difference in bandwidth vs the difference in timings


----------



## T3XX

T3XX said:


> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still within return window for memory?
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I bought this RAM back on February 15th 2019... Its HyperX Predator Black 32GB kit 3200MHz DDR4 CL16
> 
> Should I buy new/faster RAM? I did just try to use the Dram Calculator on my RAM and well it didnt work very well. I dont know if you can use the Dram Calculator with the XMP settings or not..
Click to expand...


Well I guess so far the DRAM Calculator is work...been running MemTest64 on a loop for 30 mins with no errors... I am going to now run Memtest86 and see if it finds any errors.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> No.. I bought this RAM back on February 15th 2019... Its HyperX Predator Black 32GB kit 3200MHz DDR4 CL16
> 
> Should I buy new/faster RAM? I did just try to use the Dram Calculator on my RAM and well it didnt work very well. I dont know if you can use the Dram Calculator with the XMP settings or not..


No matter what you buy, try to get a B-Die.

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530

https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb...400&cm_re=patriot_4400-_-20-225-144-_-Product

Both of these linked kits have a Samsung B-Die which overclock like a champ. I use a 3200Mhz kit like the G-Skill attached which will let me overclock the memory to 4000Mhz (although I chose to stay with 3800 after tweaking). Some users on this forum have bought the Patriot which performs even better. Use the attached B-Die website if you want to search for yourself.
.


----------



## eliwankenobi

The Patriot Viper Steel 4400 mhz is what I bought after @Forsaken1 recommendation. Had to RMA one of the two kits, but PC has been very stable at the 3800mhz I got running now. Very highly binned Samsung B-Die memory. If you look back you’ll see @Forsaken1 has done 3800CL14 and 3200CL12 which is nuts! A GSkill 3800CL14 kit is like $560 for 32GB kit. My two of 4400mhz were $240 ($120 each, duh). Buildzoid made a review video of this kit where he did 4200mhz CL12!! Using Intel platform of course. Goes to show how much AMD needs to catch-up. Video here: 

https://youtu.be/9HOIzoeehoo


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I bought this RAM back on February 15th 2019... Its HyperX Predator Black 32GB kit 3200MHz DDR4 CL16
> 
> Should I buy new/faster RAM? I did just try to use the Dram Calculator on my RAM and well it didnt work very well. I dont know if you can use the Dram Calculator with the XMP settings or not..
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you buy, try to get a B-Die.
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb...400&cm_re=patriot_4400-_-20-225-144-_-Product
> 
> Both of these linked kits have a Samsung B-Die which overclock like a champ. I use a 3200Mhz kit like the G-Skill attached which will let me overclock the memory to 4000Mhz (although I chose to stay with 3800 after tweaking). Some users on this forum have bought the Patriot which performs even better. Use the attached B-Die website if you want to search for yourself.
> .
Click to expand...


ya..... so I need to buy a new ram or just stay stuck at 3200 cl16... that dram calculator didn't help... I had errors all over and for some reason when I overclock this memory I can't pass anything in LinPack. Otherwise I am good @ 4.4ghz..


----------



## T3XX

eliwankenobi said:


> The Patriot Viper Steel 4400 mhz is what I bought after @Forsaken1 recommendation. Had to RMA one of the two kits, but PC has been very stable at the 3800mhz I got running now. Very highly binned Samsung B-Die memory. If you look back you’ll see @Forsaken1 has done 3800CL14 and 3200CL12 which is nuts! A GSkill 3800CL14 kit is like $560 for 32GB kit. My two of 4400mhz were $240 ($120 each, duh). Buildzoid made a review video of this kit where he did 4200mhz CL12!! Using Intel platform of course. Goes to show how much AMD needs to catch-up. Video here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/9HOIzoeehoo


do you by any chance have a link to the kit that you're using?


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot Viper Steel 4400 mhz is what I bought after @Forsaken1 recommendation. Had to RMA one of the two kits, but PC has been very stable at the 3800mhz I got running now. Very highly binned Samsung B-Die memory. If you look back you’ll see @Forsaken1 has done 3800CL14 and 3200CL12 which is nuts! A GSkill 3800CL14 kit is like $560 for 32GB kit. My two of 4400mhz were $240 ($120 each, duh). Buildzoid made a review video of this kit where he did 4200mhz CL12!! Using Intel platform of course. Goes to show how much AMD needs to catch-up. Video here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/9HOIzoeehoo
> 
> 
> 
> do you by any chance have a link to the kit that you're using?
Click to expand...

I posted both links above. The Patriot Eliwankenobi bought was there.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I bought this RAM back on February 15th 2019... Its HyperX Predator Black 32GB kit 3200MHz DDR4 CL16
> 
> Should I buy new/faster RAM? I did just try to use the Dram Calculator on my RAM and well it didnt work very well. I dont know if you can use the Dram Calculator with the XMP settings or not..
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you buy, try to get a B-Die.
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb...400&cm_re=patriot_4400-_-20-225-144-_-Product
> 
> Both of these linked kits have a Samsung B-Die which overclock like a champ. I use a 3200Mhz kit like the G-Skill attached which will let me overclock the memory to 4000Mhz (although I chose to stay with 3800 after tweaking). Some users on this forum have bought the Patriot which performs even better. Use the attached B-Die website if you want to search for yourself.
> .
Click to expand...

do you know of any good kits that are 32 gig two stick?


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> do you by any chance have a link to the kit that you're using?


I bought mine from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KXLFDL6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> do you know of any good kits that are 32 gig two stick?


Get them before they are gone. B-Die is going EOL to make room for high capacity dies instead.

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-_-20-232-378-_-Product

I checked the G-Skill website and these are tested to work with X570 Unify.

https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Get them before they are gone. B-Die is going EOL to make room for high capacity dies instead.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-_-20-232-378-_-Product
> 
> I checked the G-Skill website and these are tested to work with X570 Unify.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl


Ok bro!! I am about to pull the trigger... you are 100% sure these will work and are actually B die lol?


----------



## T3XX

Sooooo this KIT will work you are 100% correct.... https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-s_YHDTjaNmuZwUu80xyszw

My quick question before I buy them right now is..... since I have 3200MHz CL16 Hynix Cdie will this new kit work much better and be able to overclock and just in all run better?


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Get them before they are gone. B-Die is going EOL to make room for high capacity dies instead.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-_-20-232-378-_-Product
> 
> I checked the G-Skill website and these are tested to work with X570 Unify.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl


I OWE YOU BIGGGGGG!! Thank you so MUCH dude! I got them bought and should be here in a few days! I cant say thank you enough! I cant wait to see what I can do with these bad boys!


----------



## Delta9k

I crafted a post that was meant for this thread and in my excitement I created a new thread. However, it is relevant to this thread so, without spamming the inter-webs unnecessarily I'll place the link here and if you are interested, cool. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1739768-i-picked-up-unify.html


TLDR; I got my Unify in, did some quick baselines of it on my test setup and posted it up to share.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get them before they are gone. B-Die is going EOL to make room for high capacity dies instead.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...re=F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-_-20-232-378-_-Product
> 
> I checked the G-Skill website and these are tested to work with X570 Unify.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl
> 
> 
> 
> I OWE YOU BIGGGGGG!! Thank you so MUCH dude! I got them bought and should be here in a few days! I cant say thank you enough! I cant wait to see what I can do with these bad boys!
Click to expand...

NP. I hope your sticks are well binned.

If you can get 3800Mhz with 1900 bclk along with tight timings, you should see some significant performance gains in multithreaded applications. 

Gaming will see a smaller bump today, but this platform will really stretch it's legs over next couple of years thanks to PS5 and Xbox Series X driving the gaming industry forward.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> NP. I hope your sticks are well binned.
> 
> If you can get 3800Mhz with 1900 bclk along with tight timings, you should see some significant performance gains in multithreaded applications.
> 
> Gaming will see a smaller bump today, but this platform will really stretch it's legs over next couple of years thanks to PS5 and Xbox Series X driving the gaming industry forward.


Hell yeah dude! Seriously I really appreciate it. I was chilling on the couch and I couldnt find a damn thing that looked good and then you made my day bro! Nowwwww the waiting game lol


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> NP. I hope your sticks are well binned.
> 
> If you can get 3800Mhz with 1900 bclk along with tight timings, you should see some significant performance gains in multithreaded applications.
> 
> Gaming will see a smaller bump today, but this platform will really stretch it's legs over next couple of years thanks to PS5 and Xbox Series X driving the gaming industry forward.


Exactly! Not to mention that Zen3 \ Ryzen-4000 should also be compatible with x570. So at least one more generation to stretch the life of the Unify!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Looks like my board shipped directly from MSI.In stock at Newegg. $299.99US.$50 steam credit thru MSI.
> 
> Bios 7C35vA21(Beta version) is performing ok.Boot time reduced greatly.
> 
> Quick and dirty ram OC.Room to tighten timings.


This is my goal!

Also, Where to get that Beta BIOS? is it working out stable for you?


----------



## Forsaken1

Beta 7C35vA21 turned into official 7C35vA2.Which is most current bios.Sure there is a new beta out in the wild.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Beta 7C35vA21 turned into official 7C35vA2.Which is most current bios.Sure there is a new beta out in the wild.


Thank you as always. Were you able to tune 3800cl14 with the 4 Patriot sticks?


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you as always. Were you able to tune 3800cl14 with the 4 Patriot sticks?



Other projects at hand.Will try again.
Windows/Benchmark stable.Not 100% stable long term.Not tweaked well at all.
Windows memtest tool for quickies.https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-memtest64/
Patriot 4x8GB


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Other projects at hand.Will try again.
> Windows/Benchmark stable.Not 100% stable long term.Not tweaked well at all.
> Windows memtest tool for quickies.https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-memtest64/
> Patriot 4x8GB


Thank you! Will need to try that later.

So far, 3800C16 looking good. Secondary timings need to get better though... other people have had better latency at this primary timings. But it passed MemTest86 and PassMark MemTest


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> NP. I hope your sticks are well binned.
> 
> If you can get 3800Mhz with 1900 bclk along with tight timings, you should see some significant performance gains in multithreaded applications.
> 
> Gaming will see a smaller bump today, but this platform will really stretch it's legs over next couple of years thanks to PS5 and Xbox Series X driving the gaming industry forward.


DUDE THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH DUDE!!! 

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378

They are all out of stock ALL ready lmao I owe you big time dude!!


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> bottjeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> NP. I hope your sticks are well binned.
> 
> If you can get 3800Mhz with 1900 bclk along with tight timings, you should see some significant performance gains in multithreaded applications.
> 
> Gaming will see a smaller bump today, but this platform will really stretch it's legs over next couple of years thanks to PS5 and Xbox Series X driving the gaming industry forward.
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH DUDE!!!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378
> 
> They are all out of stock ALL ready lmao I owe you big time dude!!
Click to expand...

That’s a sweet looking kit dude! Goes well with Unfify vibe. I hope you get really good results with your kit


----------



## T3XX

eliwankenobi said:


> That’s a sweet looking kit dude! Goes well with Unfify vibe. I hope you get really good results with your kit


I hope so as well bro! I dont know much about memory overclocking so I am sure I will be hitting you guys up for help once it gets here... For some reason I have done literally everything with computer other than OCing RAM!


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> DUDE THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH DUDE!!!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378
> 
> They are all out of stock ALL ready lmao I owe you big time dude!!


I figured they would go pretty quickly. Same thing happened with the sticks I bought. 

Does not look like they are even going to sell mine anymore. Shame as they are lower profile and needed by some after market cooling solutions.


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> DUDE THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH DUDE!!!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378
> 
> They are all out of stock ALL ready lmao I owe you big time dude!!


Also, your sticks should perform similar to mine. Here is the performance I was able to get out of 2 x Dual Rank sticks like what you bought.


Fastest I can post is 3800 c14,14,14. Have to bump voltage up higher than I want though.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> Also, your sticks should perform similar to mine. Here is the performance I was able to get out of 2 x Dual Rank sticks like what you bought.
> 
> 
> Fastest I can post is 3800 c14,14,14. Have to bump voltage up higher than I want though.


Well I guess I know who I am gonna be talking to once these bad boys show up cause I would LOVE 3800 c14,14,14 even IF it has to be bumped up a bit higher!


----------



## T3XX

Hey in case anyone is wanting a cheap KEY for Aida64 I just bought one for like $2.05 from G2A.com I will put the link below. I did activate it and the keys work!

https://www.g2a.com/aida64-extreme-global-key-i10000049796001


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> Well I guess I know who I am gonna be talking to once these bad boys show up cause I would LOVE 3800 c14,14,14 even IF it has to be bumped up a bit higher!


That is also my goal! Right now I’m at 3800 cl16-16-16-32... been gathering config settings from other users of B-die kits to sort of familiarize with the values of other user d what I can get. I’m mainly following the process laid out by @bottjeremy to get there. Having the time to experiment is what’s difficult at the moment.

One thing though I’m noticing, maybe I’m wrong as I am also starting to get into memory oc, but I see that depending on how you tune the secondary and tertiary timings, you could have lower latency with primary timings being a bit looser than expected. For example, at 3800 cl18 using the Memory Try It option, I have lower latency than at cl16 having only changed the primary timings and leaving the rest as it was at cl18 (mainly auto)


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I know who I am gonna be talking to once these bad boys show up cause I would LOVE 3800 c14,14,14 even IF it has to be bumped up a bit higher!
> 
> 
> 
> That is also my goal! Right now Iâ€™️m at 3800 cl16-16-16-32... been gathering config settings from other users of B-die kits to sort of familiarize with the values of other user d what I can get. Iâ€™️m mainly following the process laid out by @bottjeremy to get there. Having the time to experiment is whatâ€™️s difficult at the moment.
> 
> One thing though Iâ€™️m noticing, maybe Iâ€™️m wrong as I am also starting to get into memory oc, but I see that depending on how you tune the secondary and tertiary timings, you could have lower latency with primary timings being a bit looser than expected. For example, at 3800 cl18 using the Memory Try It option, I have lower latency than at cl16 having only changed the primary timings and leaving the rest as it was at cl18 (mainly auto)
Click to expand...

I have found this to be very true. Secondary timings are a big deal. Also, I found some micro stutters when I got super aggressive with timings even though there were no lockups and bench and stress tests seemed fine. I was questioning Ryzen for a minute... Issues are all gone now though and I've been really pleased for last couple of weeks.

Ultimately, got to find a balance of primary and secondary timings based on your physical memory kit as it's silicone lottery.


----------



## bloot

How low can you set Chipset SOC Voltage and Chipset CLDO Voltage? So far I'm on 0.950V for the first one and 1.050V for the second, seems stable so far but more testing needed. Default voltages are 1V and 1.2V respectively.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Question,

Which of these values is the one I am supposed to edit to enter the suggested *tRFC* or *tRFC (alt)* values?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=316712&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=316714&thumb=1


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Question,
> 
> Which of these values is the one I am supposed to edit to enter the suggested *tRFC* or *tRFC (alt)* values?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=316712&thumb=1
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=316714&thumb=1


I set primary as 1 and alt as 2.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> I set primary as 1 and alt as 2.


Thank you for confirming and taking the time to actually enter them in the BIOS. 

Did you try them out? Did it boot ok?

Also, how do you get the BIOS to look in the proper aspect ratio? Mine stretches to match the monitor and I have it setup for 1:1 pixel mapping


----------



## eliwankenobi

Worked in the timings from DRAM calc. I did change LLC from Auto to Level-2 and left SoC voltage and DRAM voltage in Auto too. In Auto mode SoC was 1.1 and DRAM was 1.42 anyways, so I felt it was not necessary at the moment to change. 

Aida64 latency now at 63ns.

Ran a couple of MemTests from DRAM calc and MemTest86 and they were fine, no errors! Also trier SuperPi at 1M calc and passwd fine too.

Want to test long term, so I need to leave it running PassMark MemTest overnight and see what cooks, but should be OK. Soon I will start going down to CL15 and CL14 but so far it’s encouraging.

I still need to wait for the other kit I RMA’d. Hopefully I don’t need to change much to get 4 sticks running the same. There is a Gskill Trident Z Neo kit that is 4 sticks @ 3800CL14 and has been validated by them on MSI x570 Godlike and Ace, so should also be OK on Unify too. So if GSkill can get 4 sticks consistently validated to run at those speeds so as to sell them, I expect I can get my 4400 CL19 sticks to get there or very close.

I played a little bit of Shadow of the Tomb Raider and it was so encouraging to see my GPU pegged at 100% at 1080p ULTRA running at 144fps! So beautiful! Before it was running at 120fps average with CPU around 80% to even 95% utilization. So this is a nice nice upgrade, finally taking advantage of everything my 1080ti has to offer. This is more on the CPU Advantage than memory tweaking but it does help. So happy right now

Finally, I ordered the Noctua NH-D15 chromax black. Should be here soon and then I’ll try to push a nice all core OC...


----------



## Delta9k

eliwankenobi said:


> So far, 3800C16 looking good. Secondary timings need to get better though... other people have had better latency at this primary timings. But it passed MemTest86 and PassMark MemTest


Those look pretty decent for 16-16-16-32
Here's a screenie taken after doing an initial setup 
Using (4x8) G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW clocked up to 3800 - haven't really dug into it any further because it's not bad...


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you for confirming and taking the time to actually enter them in the BIOS.
> 
> Did you try them out? Did it boot ok?
> 
> Also, how do you get the BIOS to look in the proper aspect ratio? Mine stretches to match the monitor and I have it setup for 1:1 pixel mapping


Been running with the settings in my screenshot for weeks now without issue. 

I clicked normal screenshot using command in BIOS, put on USB, then converted my pics to PNG using windows paint before attaching to make them look right.


----------



## Soulforger

eliwankenobi said:


> Quick question, anybody using a Noctua NH-d15? Can’t find compatibility confirmation from Noctua site for the Unify. Perhaps still too new.
> 
> I am considering getting the Chromax version to go for the whole non-RGB unify look. Was also considering buying two NF-A15 chromax and the chromax black cover to mod my current NH-u14s, but my AM4 mounting kit hasn’t arrived from Noctua, and between the fans and cover and possibly having to buy the AM4 bracket, the difference to getting the NH-D15 is close to $20...so I figure I’d buy the NH-D15 and sell the NH-U14s to help with the cost.


Sorry for the late response on this:
I have my system in a Fractal Design Meshify C with a new Noctua NH-D15 Chromax, with the chromax covers for the heatsink. This is on the MSI X570 Unify board and there are no issues with it at all. It cools my 3950x extremely well and is very quiet. The only issue I had wasn't with the heatsink itself, but with the RAM I was using and the depth of my case.

I originally had G.Skill Neo kit 4x8gb modules, but they were too tall (44mm). The ram made the front fan sit way higher than the middle fan and would not allow the glass side panel to close on my case. So I switched to lower profile ram (Crucial Ballistix) and all is good now. That was the only issue I ran into. 

My 3950x under Prime 95 stress testing for 48 hours straight only reached a max temp of 68c. So the cooler works!  On any stress testing so far, I've never seen it go above 70c. Haven't had a chance to game on the system yet, but I expect temps to be lower.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Soulforger said:


> Sorry for the late response on this:
> I have my system in a Fractal Design Meshify C with a new Noctua NH-D15 Chromax, with the chromax covers for the heatsink. This is on the MSI X570 Unify board and there are no issues with it at all. It cools my 3950x extremely well and is very quiet. The only issue I had wasn't with the heatsink itself, but with the RAM I was using and the depth of my case.
> 
> I originally had G.Skill Neo kit 4x8gb modules, but they were too tall (44mm). The ram made the front fan sit way higher than the middle fan and would not allow the glass side panel to close on my case. So I switched to lower profile ram (Crucial Ballistix) and all is good now. That was the only issue I ran into.
> 
> My 3950x under Prime 95 stress testing for 48 hours straight only reached a max temp of 68c. So the cooler works!  On any stress testing so far, I've never seen it go above 70c. Haven't had a chance to game on the system yet, but I expect temps to be lower.


Thank you! Those are great results for a Prime95 run. My case is a Suppressor F31 which is a bit wide case, But I did not really do the math though and my Patriot Viper Steel kit is as tall if not taller than the Trident Z kits. Hopefully it will not be a huge problem. My current NH-U14s that I can’t use because I don’t have the AM4 mounting kit fits with room to spare and the D15 is not taller than that one I believe... need to look that up. 

Left running Passmark Memtest running since this morning. Finishing the fourth run now, so far no errors!


----------



## Cidious

I know this is an overclock thread but I thought it couldn't hurt to ask anyway.

I upgraded from my B450M Mortar to a Mortar MAX and loved both. Great bios and stable. Easy to overclock at mostly auto settings. Memory OC Was a breeze with both Bdie and rev E. 

Then I wanted to expand NVME storage. Not enough pcie lanes available. Forced to upgrade. Unify was badly alexpensive here in China and the lower positioned Msi Boards not worth looking at. Bought a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro WiFi.. spend days tweaking bios to get the memory OC stable and all kind of weird quirks and cold boot issues still. I could work around most of them and learned to mitigate most of them with the bios settings but it's just a messy board and bios. The Master isnt much better. Last week it started locking up without changing anything. Every few hours it just locks up when idling. 

Now the Unify finally came down in price to 2250RMB ($325 usd) which is acceptable. I would have bought it in the first place if it was this price to begin with but the lowest I could find it at was $375 at first.

I run a 3800X with 2x16gb rev E and have 4 NVME drives. The Pro WiFi only reasonably swallows 3 without blocking the GPU with a pcie adapter card. So the unify could allow me to expand my nvme storage to 4 drives with one in the bottom X4 slot, but mainly I'm just looking for more reliability and stability. 

Heres my question. How is the Unify doing on stability. I already know that the MSI bios is better organised than the Gigabyte haystack looking for needles.


----------



## eliwankenobi

On my part, my experience has been that it only crashed by itself once and it was during a bad RAM OC run.... other than that, it’s been stable enough that I created my wife’s user login and restored all her stuff and she hasn’t had any issue that required my intervention either. Turn it ON, play games, browse internet and so on.... no issues to report! 

BIOS was easy enough to learn where things are and pretty straightforward to navigate. Can’t say anymore regarding other boards and so on because I got into Ryzen with the Unify coming from Intel z97.. 

So for me, it’s been stable. Hope this helps


----------



## eliwankenobi

Builzoid OC’ing on Unify

 https://www.twitch.tv/videos/532368864

He starts on a Strix Board and he changes to the Unify at the 2:40 mark...

The OC is on the Patriot Viper Steel 4400


----------



## T3XX

eliwankenobi said:


> Builzoid OC’ing on Unify
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/buildzoid


Hey! Where is him OCing on Unify... All I can find is him OCing RAM on ASUS X570i Strix??


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> Hey! Where is him OCing on Unify... All I can find is him OCing RAM on ASUS X570i Strix??


I just edited the post!

This is the video. It is the Strix one but he changes his to the Unify at 2:40:00 

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/532368864


----------



## T3XX

eliwankenobi said:


> I just edited the post!
> 
> This is the video. It is the Strix one but he changes his to the Unify at 2:40:00
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/532368864


ok awesome I am going to go ahead in the video! thanks bro!


----------



## bottjeremy

What has been the tightest timings you guys have been able to achieve? Anyone @ 3200 C11,11,11?


----------



## Cidious

I ordered the Unify. Hope to put the Aorus X570 Pro Wifi back into the box tomorrow.


----------



## T3XX

bottjeremy said:


> What has been the tightest timings you guys have been able to achieve? Anyone @ 3200 C11,11,11?


I will let you know after I get my sticks on Friday!


----------



## os2wiz

Cidious said:


> I ordered the Unify. Hope to put the Aorus X570 Pro Wifi back into the box tomorrow.


For anyone interested, I got back my repaired/replaced Unify motherboard from MSI today factory sealed. I am putting it up for sale with the original retail packaging, cables, manuals, software at an attractive price. Please send me a private message if interested in details.


----------



## Cidious

os2wiz said:


> For anyone interested, I got back my repaired/replaced Unify motherboard from MSI today factory sealed. I am putting it up for sale with the original retail packaging, cables, manuals, software at an attractive price. Please send me a private message if interested in details.


What was broken in the first place? Mine already coming in today. But just curious what broke?


----------



## os2wiz

A memory tab.


----------



## eliwankenobi

So I am trying to tight timings down to 15-15-14-28-42-1T in BIOS and when I boot, AIDA and CPU-Z show CL16!! 

I think I found a bug or is there something that can cause this?

EDIT: added picture of even the BIOS showing CL at 16 and entered value is 15. This is just entering the BIOS after rebooting. Did not change anything here

APOLOGIES FOR MY STUPID PHONE ROTATING PICTURES


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> So I am trying to tight timings down to 15-15-14-28-42-1T in BIOS and when I boot, AIDA and CPU-Z show CL16!!
> 
> I think I found a bug or is there something that can cause this?
> 
> EDIT: added picture of even the BIOS showing CL at 16 and entered value is 15. This is just entering the BIOS after rebooting. Did not change anything here
> 
> APOLOGIES FOR MY STUPID PHONE ROTATING PICTURES


This is normal. Mine does the same if I enter timings that are too tight. With that being said, you can crank the DIMM voltage and get it to post most likely. 

I hear that it's not a good idea to run memory higher than 1.5 volts long term, or temperatures higher than 50C as you might start seeing errors due to temp. You would want to put a fan over the memory to help with temp if you keep high voltages.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bottjeremy said:


> This is normal. Mine does the same if I enter timings that are too tight. With that being said, you can crank the DIMM voltage and get it to post most likely.
> 
> I hear that it's not a good idea to run memory higher than 1.5 volts long term, or temperatures higher than 50C as you might start seeing errors due to temp. You would want to put a fan over the memory to help with temp if you keep high voltages.


Thank you

Yes, fan over memory is in the works. Also, one thing about the Patriot Viper steel is that they don't have temperature sense apparently. 


Another thing regarding Memory OC.. I figured out how to make a report from Typhoon with latencies in nano-seconds and imported them to DRAM CALC. Now I am getting suggestions to run 3800Mhz at CL14 instead of CL16 on Fast


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone added a 10G card to this board or should I just get a Creation?


----------



## Delta9k

eliwankenobi said:


> So I am trying to tight timings down to 15-15-14-28-42-1T in BIOS and when I boot, AIDA and CPU-Z show CL16!!
> 
> I think I found a bug or is there something that can cause this?


Its the "Odd" aka your CL 15 it does not like - its a Ryzen thing and it will default to "Even" aka the 16 - Try disabling "Geardown" mode to get around that.

--- That's how you are supposed to import your timings from Thaiphoon burner - run the report at the bottom click to show in ns then export the entire HTML report and then import that into DRAM calc. 
Why don't you try the C14 ?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Delta9k said:


> Its the "Odd" aka your CL 15 it does not like - its a Ryzen thing and it will default to "Even" aka the 16 - Try disabling "Geardown" mode to get around that.
> 
> --- That's how you are supposed to import your timings from Thaiphoon burner - run the report at the bottom click to show in ns then export the entire HTML report and then import that into DRAM calc.
> Why don't you try the C14 ?


Whenever I try anything CL14 it fails the overclock. The new calculated values fail. Tried the safe values which still push for CL14 and Windows crashes while booting. I think it may need above 1.45V... hard to say. I am also finding out that if I set DRAM voltage to 1.4V, the sensor reports 1.42V. Always a .02V increase.. So if I push for 1.45, I will get 1.47v.. which makes me uncomfortable (perhaps unnecessarily so?). Still need to try a couple more things. I have the profile saved to go from there. I need to test some of the alternative options. But not sure what would be the most influential to a successful boot instead of just stability. 

Can anyone recommend a good read about manually tuning RAM speeds? I want to learn what things I can change in a matter that makes sense.

My second kit should arrive tomorrow from Patriot RMA. Will try those alone first and see what I get. Funny thing though... DRAM CALC wants me to do CL14 at 3800mhz even when I select 4 DIMMs.
I think the software goes "Well, if you can do 4400 Mhz at CL19, 3800 CL14 should be a walk in the park!"


----------



## eliwankenobi

Also, is any of you getting grayed out the option for enabling Geardown mode in advanced DRAM settings in BIOS? For me it says [Auto] and I can't change it. I find I have to go to DRAM Controller Settings under AMD Overclocking and change it there. very weird.


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Also, is any of you getting grayed out the option for enabling Geardown mode in advanced DRAM settings in BIOS? For me it says [Auto] and I can't change it. I find I have to go to DRAM Controller Settings under AMD Overclocking and change it there. very weird.


There are two options in that list. On top that you need to set to 1T to disable gear down.


----------



## Cidious

Joined the club. Couldn't help myself removing the heatsinks and putting kryonaut in the chipset and 12.7wmk thermal pads on the VRMs without taking a before measurement haha. 

The heatsink is lovely massive!

NVME killer storage setup. Have my Intel 660p 1TB with an extra card in the bottom X4 slot.

Installed. Instantly posted. Set Memory OC from my Mortar Max and all good and well. What a difference with the picky troublesome Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi! This X570 round is definitely done right by MSI.

Complete setup:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X cpu
MSI MEG X570 Unify (A02) mobo
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x16GB (custom heatsinks) mem
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC gpu
Sansung 950 PRO 512GB nvme (Windows & Programs)
Hikvision C2000 Pro 2TB nvme (Downloads)
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 nvme + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB 
sata tiered FuzeDrive. (Games)
Intel 660p 1tb nvme (Documents)
WD My Book 8TB hdd (back up, media streaming, archives)
Fractal Design R6 (no window) case
Alphacool 360 ST30 + 120 XT45 (8x Corsair ML120 push/pull) rads
4x Corsair mL140
Alphacool VPP755 D5 + Eisstation res (2600-3000 rpm operating range)
XSPC Raystorm Pro AM4 (flattened) cpu block


----------



## eliwankenobi

Congratulations dude! Nice system! Looking forward to your longer term impressions 



Cidious said:


> Joined the club. Couldn't help myself removing the heatsinks and putting kryonaut in the chipset and 12.7wmk thermal pads on the VRMs without taking a before measurement haha.
> 
> The heatsink is lovely massive!
> 
> NVME killer storage setup. Have my Intel 660p 1TB with an extra card in the bottom X4 slot.
> 
> Installed. Instantly posted. Set Memory OC from my Mortar Max and all good and well. What a difference with the picky troublesome Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi! This X570 round is definitely done right by MSI.
> 
> Complete setup:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X cpu
> MSI MEG X570 Unify (A02) mobo
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x16GB (custom heatsinks) mem
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC gpu
> Sansung 950 PRO 512GB nvme (Windows & Programs)
> Hikvision C2000 Pro 2TB nvme (Downloads)
> Sabrent Rocket 4.0 nvme + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
> sata tiered FuzeDrive. (Games)
> Intel 660p 1tb nvme (Documents)
> WD My Book 8TB hdd (back up, media streaming, archives)
> Fractal Design R6 (no window) case
> Alphacool 360 ST30 + 120 XT45 (8x Corsair ML120 push/pull) rads
> 4x Corsair mL140
> Alphacool VPP755 D5 + Eisstation res (2600-3000 rpm operating range)
> XSPC Raystorm Pro AM4 (flattened) cpu block


----------



## bloot

Cidious said:


> Joined the club. Couldn't help myself removing the heatsinks and putting kryonaut in the chipset and 12.7wmk thermal pads on the VRMs without taking a before measurement haha.
> 
> The heatsink is lovely massive!
> 
> NVME killer storage setup. Have my Intel 660p 1TB with an extra card in the bottom X4 slot.
> 
> Installed. Instantly posted. Set Memory OC from my Mortar Max and all good and well. What a difference with the picky troublesome Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi! This X570 round is definitely done right by MSI.
> 
> Complete setup:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X cpu
> MSI MEG X570 Unify (A02) mobo
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x16GB (custom heatsinks) mem
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC gpu
> Sansung 950 PRO 512GB nvme (Windows & Programs)
> Hikvision C2000 Pro 2TB nvme (Downloads)
> Sabrent Rocket 4.0 nvme + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
> sata tiered FuzeDrive. (Games)
> Intel 660p 1tb nvme (Documents)
> WD My Book 8TB hdd (back up, media streaming, archives)
> Fractal Design R6 (no window) case
> Alphacool 360 ST30 + 120 XT45 (8x Corsair ML120 push/pull) rads
> 4x Corsair mL140
> Alphacool VPP755 D5 + Eisstation res (2600-3000 rpm operating range)
> XSPC Raystorm Pro AM4 (flattened) cpu block


What are you chipset temps with the kryonaut?


----------



## Scoty

Is there a new beta Bios out with fixed ssd speed or new Agesa?


----------



## bloot

Scoty said:


> Is there a new beta Bios out with fixed ssd speed or new Agesa?


I thought I was the only one having low ssd speeds, so it's a bios related problem?


----------



## Notbn

bloot said:


> What are you chipset temps with the kryonaut?



^ I'd like to know too


----------



## Cidious

bloot said:


> What are you chipset temps with the kryonaut?


That depends on which sensor you're asking. The highest in HWINFO says 55 degrees. The lower one says 50 degrees under full load so far after a full day of running. VRM just barely gets 45 degrees under full load Prime small FFTs... which is really insanely low TBH! I did replace the thermal pads of it. Don't know about your temps guys. Please share. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> That depends on which sensor you're asking. The highest in HWINFO says 55 degrees. The lower one says 50 degrees under full load so far after a full day of running. VRM just barely gets 45 degrees under full load Prime small FFTs... which is really insanely low TBH! I did replace the thermal pads of it. Don't know about your temps guys. Please share. Nothing to worry about at all.


Can you share what thermalpads are the ones’s uswd?


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Can you share what thermalpads are the ones’s uswd?


The ones I put I bought in China. They are rated 12.8wmk... But hey this is China.. might be 8wmk or something. Who knows I can't really measure it here. But I have successfully used them directly on router CPU's and M.2 sticks. Temps for my routers dropped at least 5-15 degrees compared the the standard stuff. M.2 sticks also drop a few degrees compared to the standard pads. They have 3 sizes which I conveniently use and combine to get the right thickness. 0.3mm, 0.5mm and 1mm. 

I'm not sure how much my VRM temps dropped since I replaced them before I even installed the motherboard or booted it up once. Trusting in MSI quality it not being DOA. 

Here is my result for the VRM temperature after an hour of OCCT small packages fully loading the CPU (3800X @ 115 watts). 42 degrees VRM and 56 degrees chipset. Not bad at all! I would like to hear your results to see if the re-paste and thermal re-padding improved things. Even though it's not a direct comparison.


----------



## Hale59

Hey guys, busy setting up my red carpet...UNIFY arrives Tuesday 

However, as far memory is concerned, I have GALAX HOF Extreme 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 4133MHz with CL19-21-21-41 timings at 1.35V (Limited Edition) Samsung B-die. https://www.eteknix.com/galax-hof-extreme-limited-edition-ddr4-now-available/
Is it going to be a problem? Or should I go for the Patriot Viper Steel?


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> Hey guys, busy setting up my red carpet...UNIFY arrives Tuesday
> 
> However, as far memory is concerned, I have GALAX HOF Extreme 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 4133MHz with CL19-21-21-41 timings at 1.35V (Limited Edition) Samsung B-die. https://www.eteknix.com/galax-hof-extreme-limited-edition-ddr4-now-available/
> Is it going to be a problem? Or should I go for the Patriot Viper Steel?


Why would it be a problem?

Set it at 3800 CL16 or with a little bit of tweaking at CL14 en rock it. Although I do feel 16GB is on the small side. I'd prefer 2x16GB any day any time and Rev E is good enough for most jobs. I have a kit of decently binned 2x8gb B-die single rank and a kit of 2x16gb E-die dual rank. And the E-die is slightly faster on copy where the b-die is faster on reads. B-die wins in latency with 2ns. Other than that same gaming performance etc. half the price. If you really want to push beyond 3800 CL16 like 3800 CL14 at higher voltages then get Bdie. I rock the Edie at 1.41v 3800 CL16 and it's golden especially at the price. I did mount custom heatsinks on it.


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> Why would it be a problem?
> 
> Set it at 3800 CL16 or with a little bit of tweaking at CL14 en rock it. Although I do feel 16GB is on the small side. I'd prefer 2x16GB any day any time and Rev E is good enough for most jobs. I have a kit of decently binned 2x8gb B-die single rank and a kit of 2x16gb E-die dual rank. And the E-die is slightly faster on copy where the b-die is faster on reads. B-die wins in latency with 2ns. Other than that same gaming performance etc. half the price. If you really want to push beyond 3800 CL16 like 3800 CL14 at higher voltages then get Bdie. I rock the Edie at 1.41v 3800 CL16 and it's golden especially at the price. I did mount custom heatsinks on it.


I stick with B-die. But 2x16 are expensive. And I got these Galax for from my cousin @ US$159. And maybe they will more useful for Ryzen 4000.
I also have G.Skill FlareX 3200C14 2x8GB. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> I stick with B-die. But 2x16 are expensive. And I got these Galax for from my cousin @ US$159. And maybe they will more useful for Ryzen 4000.
> I also have G.Skill FlareX 3200C14 2x8GB. I will see what I can do.


Bdie is not argument an for Ryzen 4000. Rev E can do far above 4000Mhz more easily than most bdie can. They are easier to drive than Bdie. Sorry but I have both bdie and edie and I'll get edie every time as long as the price is lower for any mainstream build. Pushing my bdie to 3800 CL14 took A LOT more voltage than I was comfortable with for daily usage with severe diminishing returns. If you're a dedicated overclocker and do it for the numbers then by all means get 2x16gb bdie or use your kit. If you're a mainstream user trying to get good speed out of your system for daily usage then e-die is more than sufficient. 

My humble opinion. I'm sure some people swear with bdie because they are overclocking enthousiasts but the reality is not much extra raw performance for quite the premium price. That said. If you can get cheap well binned b-die by all means take it. It's good memory. If you want to run 4x8gb then take E-die. It's easier to drive for the memory controller. Higher chance of getting it above 3733 Mhz and possibly to 3800 Mhz. B-die is loading heavier on the memory controller.

For example here in China 4x8GB rev-e or 2x16gb rev-e costs less than $150 but a decently binnen b-die kit will set me back $175 for 2x8gb.. It also depends on pricing in your area.


----------



## skline00

Just got this motherboard to replace a lower end x470 Gigabyte mb.

WOW is this nice!

3900x custom WC with Optimus WB.

Sabrent Rocket 1tb NvMe4 SSD

and yes using my trusty Radeon VII


----------



## Cidious

skline00 said:


> Just got this motherboard to replace a lower end x470 Gigabyte mb.
> 
> WOW is this nice!
> 
> 3900x custom WC with Optimus WB.
> 
> Sabrent Rocket 1tb NvMe4 SSD
> 
> and yes using my trusty Radeon VII


Welcome mate. I also just ascended to the Dark side. Its really an awesome board. Probably the best out there for it's price now. No gimmicks full practicality. Also use a Sabrent. Soon they will have a firmware update for it. They are testing beta versions now. Corsair MP600 already has it.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Working a bit today on tweaking! Made a change back on the CL16 settings form 1T to Auto so Gear Down Mode option was changed from Auto and I could disable it from Advanced DRAM menu. It was like this before, then changed CR to 1T, Gear Down Mode was grayed on Auto. Had to go into AMD Overclocking options to turn it off. It gave me higher AIDA64 latency. Today I changed it back as before and now I get 63.5ns

Turns out, I have better AIDA64 latency. At 63.5ns 

how so? I thought CR1 was faster than CR2? Does using CR1 also need GDM running? Sorry for the n00b question. This is a whole new level of learning for me. Liking the challenge to unravel the mistery and the Unify as the vessel to un-lock the secrets of the Zen! (corny!!, sorry)


----------



## eliwankenobi

oh! My second Viper Steel kit arrived!!!


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Working a bit today on tweaking! Made a change back on the CL16 settings form 1T to Auto so Gear Down Mode option was changed from Auto and I could disable it from Advanced DRAM menu. It was like this before, then changed CR to 1T, Gear Down Mode was grayed on Auto. Had to go into AMD Overclocking options to turn it off. It gave me higher AIDA64 latency. Today I changed it back as before and now I get 63.5ns
> 
> Turns out, I have better AIDA64 latency. At 63.5ns
> 
> how so? I thought CR1 was faster than CR2? Does using CR1 also need GDM running? Sorry for the n00b question. This is a whole new level of learning for me. Liking the challenge to unravel the mistery and the Unify as the vessel to un-lock the secrets of the Zen! (corny!!, sorry)



This is very interesting indeed. I always ran 1T with GDM enabled since it was supposed to be equal to 1.5T efficiently. But I just tried 2T and GDM Disabled and my latency also dropped slightly compared to 1T GDM Enabled. went from 66.5 to 65.7. Not much to write home about but an improvement nonetheless.


----------



## nc0gnet0

Started lurking in this thread a little before Xmas as I was assembling the parts for my new build. 
(go easy on me as I have been out of the game for quite some time, was still rocking an FX 8350 with an Rx 580 two months ago).

These are the parts I assembled closely watching the Xmas sales:

Ryzen 3800x
MSI Unify MB
Patriot viper steel 4400 DDR4 (2 x 8 gig)
Power Color radeon 5700 XT red Devil
XPG SX8200 Pro 512GB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 (boot)
Sabrent Rocket Q 1TB NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (additional storage)
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU Water Cooler
CORSAIR HXi Series, HX850i, 850 Watt PS

Parts carried over from last build

Cooler Master HAF XB Evo 
Samsung 850 Evo SSD (additional storage)

I do plan on upgrading to either a 3900 or 3950 processor, but at the time they were either not available or selling for over MSRP. But, considering all the bad press the 3800x has gotten, for the $25.00 premium I paid for it over the 3700x, I don't see why? $25.00 for better binned silicone seems like a no brainer for me. 

I have had the system assembled for about 2 weeks, with the exception of I had the Wraith Spire cooler installed instead of the Artic liquid freezer II 360, as this was going to take a bit of case modding that time did not permit until this weekend. 
During that time I discovered that I could run an FLCK of 1900 with my ram just fine, using memory timings (via memory try it!) of Cl 18-18-18-38 I have not tried anything else yet, but as it is stable as a rock my guess is at least I know my IF is capable or 1900 at 1:1, is this correct? If I fail at CL16 (which I have not tried) it would be the fault of the memory, is this correct?

I did play around with some modest OC of the CPU (with these memory timings listed above) and found I could do 4400 MHZ (all cores) at 1.375 v (have not tried lower). And after watching this video, I thought that was an under-volt of the CPU:




 (11:30 mark).

But I guess not? At any rate this is my current setting, seems to be 100% stable.
I did notice that every-time I increased the CPU multiplier, that if left to AUTO, the Vcore voltage would bump up as well. Is this normal behavior?
Seems to be a lot of varying opinions out there on what is a safe Vcore for the third gen ryzens. Opinions?

I did manage to get up to 4475 ghz @ 1.40v but while I could boot, 4500 MHZ was not stable, not without increasing Vcore. So I backed it back down to 4400 MHZ @ 1.375v


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> oh! My second Viper Steel kit arrived!!!


Be very curious to see your results and if running 4 sticks means you have to sacrifice anything on your RAM timings or FCLK ratio.


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> Started lurking in this thread a little before Xmas as I was assembling the parts for my new build.
> (go easy on me as I have been out of the game for quite some time, was still rocking an FX 8350 with an Rx 580 two months ago).
> 
> These are the parts I assembled closely watching the Xmas sales:
> 
> Ryzen 3800x
> MSI Unify MB
> Patriot viper steel 4400 DDR4 (2 x 8 gig)
> Power Color radeon 5700 XT red Devil
> XPG SX8200 Pro 512GB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 (boot)
> Sabrent Rocket Q 1TB NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 Internal SSD High Performance Solid State Drive (additional storage)
> ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU Water Cooler
> CORSAIR HXi Series, HX850i, 850 Watt PS
> 
> Parts carried over from last build
> 
> Cooler Master HAF XB Evo
> Samsung 850 Evo SSD (additional storage)
> 
> I do plan on upgrading to either a 3900 or 3950 processor, but at the time they were either not available or selling for over MSRP. But, considering all the bad press the 3800x has gotten, for the $25.00 premium I paid for it over the 3700x, I don't see why? $25.00 for better binned silicone seems like a no brainer for me.
> 
> I have had the system assembled for about 2 weeks, with the exception of I had the Wraith Spire cooler installed instead of the Artic liquid freezer II 360, as this was going to take a bit of case modding that time did not permit until this weekend.
> During that time I discovered that I could run an FLCK of 1900 with my ram just fine, using memory timings (via memory try it!) of Cl 18-18-18-38 I have not tried anything else yet, but as it is stable as a rock my guess is at least I know my IF is capable or 1900 at 1:1, is this correct? If I fail at CL16 (which I have not tried) it would be the fault of the memory, is this correct?
> 
> I did play around with some modest OC of the CPU (with these memory timings listed above) and found I could do 4400 MHZ (all cores) at 1.375 v (have not tried lower). And after watching this video, I thought that was an under-volt of the CPU:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D428KLctpxU (11:30 mark).
> 
> But I guess not? At any rate this is my current setting, seems to be 100% stable.
> I did notice that every-time I increased the CPU multiplier, that if left to AUTO, the Vcore voltage would bump up as well. Is this normal behavior?
> Seems to be a lot of varying opinions out there on what is a safe Vcore for the third gen ryzens. Opinions?
> 
> I did manage to get up to 4475 ghz @ 1.40v but while I could boot, 4500 MHZ was not stable, not without increasing Vcore. So I backed it back down to 4400 MHZ @ 1.375v


Dude, thanks for sharing the video! somehow I missed this one! How did you get the 4.4ghz all core OC? Just playing with Vcore?

For your memory (same as mine) take that memory try setup for 3800CL18 and change the values to 16-16-16-32. Leave the Command Rate at auto for now. Gear Down mode has helped me more enabled than disabled. it will boot easily and 100% stable. Using DRAM calc default xmp config I was able to tighten up the timings a bit and gotten pretty good results. Now if you run an import of your xmp profile and choose fast, it will tell you to run at cl14 timings. I havent been able to do that just yet.

I just put the second kit. The board had to do a reset, but detected the modules fine now and I am back at 3800 CL16 as I have just told you. Haven't tightened up the secondary timings just yet, but will do that now and do a pass of MemTest86 which should take a LOOONG TIME! 32GBs after all.


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> Be very curious to see your results and if running 4 sticks means you have to sacrifice anything on your RAM timings or FCLK ratio.


During all this testing, FCLK = MCLK = UCLK = 1900Mhz


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Dude, thanks for sharing the video! somehow I missed this one! How did you get the 4.4ghz all core OC? Just playing with Vcore?
> 
> For your memory (same as mine) take that memory try setup for 3800CL18 and change the values to 16-16-16-32. Leave the Command Rate at auto for now. Gear Down mode has helped me more enabled than disabled. it will boot easily and 100% stable. Using DRAM calc default xmp config I was able to tighten up the timings a bit and gotten pretty good results. Now if you run an import of your xmp profile and choose fast, it will tell you to run at cl14 timings. I havent been able to do that just yet.
> 
> I just put the second kit. The board had to do a reset, but detected the modules fine now and I am back at 3800 CL16 as I have just told you. Haven't tightened up the secondary timings just yet, but will do that now and do a pass of MemTest86 which should take a LOOONG TIME! 32GBs after all.


I will do this later tonight, thanks for the reply, was just walking out the door when this came in.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I figured out how to put a fan on upside of the case pulling air right through the memory modules. Feeling good about it


----------



## eliwankenobi

Testing ensued!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Seems I need to do some tweaking


----------



## T3XX

Hey Ya'll!!! I want to give a huge shout out to bottjeremy for helping me out! I have 32gigs (2x16) running at [email protected] 16-16-16-30... I also am running my 3800X at 4.45 @1.3V and everything is ROCK SOLID! I have attached a pic of testing for yall to check out.. I am sure I will be doing more playing around with the memory but this is where I am as of now!

Here is my Userbench Link... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/23647561


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^ To much red .

Benchmate: https://benchmate.org/

Started playing with 3500X on unify.


----------



## FlawleZ

About to pull the trigger on this board and a set of RAM. Really torn on the Patriot Steel 4400Mhz RAM you guys are using and compromising on a 2x16GB kit. I would rather run 32GB and 2 DIMM only BUT I want to make sure I get fast RAM for my 3800X. Which 2x16GB E die are you guys recommending? I'd like to be 3600Mhz CL16 or CL15 or better if possible.


----------



## FlawleZ

T3XX said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! I want to give a huge shout out to bottjeremy for helping me out! I have 32gigs (2x16) running at [email protected] 16-16-16-30... I also am running my 3800X at 4.45 @1.3V and everything is ROCK SOLID! I have attached a pic of testing for yall to check out.. I am sure I will be doing more playing around with the memory but this is where I am as of now!
> 
> Here is my Userbench Link... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/23647561


Which memory kit do you have?
*Edit* I see you bought the G.Skill Trident kit that's no longer available. 😕


----------



## eliwankenobi

Booted to Windows just fine. Even with the errors from MemTest86. I'm getting basically the same numbers as with two sticks. Nice!

Need to make some changes. I'm sure some tweaking here and there it will be 100% stable. But going now for Cl14 timings as see where I get. Even with safe config, CL14 is recommended with 4 sticks of RAM.


----------



## T3XX

FlawleZ said:


> Which memory kit do you have?


I bought it and it sold out like right away and saw it come back in stock once but honestly this is a badass kit dude and I highly recommend this kit... 

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378


I could almost do CL14 at 3733 with this kit so what you want to do at 3600 would be no issue! HMU if you need some help!


----------



## FlawleZ

T3XX said:


> FlawleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which memory kit do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it and it sold out like right away and saw it come back in stock once but honestly this is a badass kit dude and I highly recommend this kit...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378
> 
> 
> I could almost do CL14 at 3733 with this kit so what you want to do at 3600 would be no issue! HMU if you need some help!
Click to expand...

Yeah it's not avail. I'm prob gonna go this kit
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C6XPGBQ/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## eliwankenobi

I tried 3800CL14 and it did not like it. After the default 2 retires, the OC fails and the mobo goes back to BIOS. So I reverted back to CL16 and was able to now have it stable although no long term testing has been done. But so far, memory tests pass so that's good.

Quick AIDA64 shows numbers similar to previous setup that failed memtest and again, similar to what I had with with just two sticks, now I have 4. Now back to original plan and slowly tighten timings and eventually go for CL15. If anybody has any suggestions or a tutorial on how to do approach this manually it would be greatly appreciated. Like where to start and by how much.


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Dude, thanks for sharing the video! somehow I missed this one! How did you get the 4.4ghz all core OC? Just playing with Vcore?
> 
> For your memory (same as mine) take that memory try setup for 3800CL18 and change the values to 16-16-16-32. Leave the Command Rate at auto for now. Gear Down mode has helped me more enabled than disabled. it will boot easily and 100% stable. Using DRAM calc default xmp config I was able to tighten up the timings a bit and gotten pretty good results. Now if you run an import of your xmp profile and choose fast, it will tell you to run at cl14 timings. I havent been able to do that just yet.
> 
> I just put the second kit. The board had to do a reset, but detected the modules fine now and I am back at 3800 CL16 as I have just told you. Haven't tightened up the secondary timings just yet, but will do that now and do a pass of MemTest86 which should take a LOOONG TIME! 32GBs after all.


Aren't you at 4425 Mhz? Is this not at all cores?


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> Aren't you at 4425 Mhz? Is this not at all cores?


No, I just PBO enabled. Those clock speeds are whatever one of the cores was running at whenever AIDA made the reading.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Ok so gave it a quick go at OC

4.4ghz @ 1.32V

Couple of runs of CB20 did not crash! but Temps went up quickly to 84C and I am in a room with cold A/C.

Definitely need my NH-D15 to arrive soon! Running this on Wraith cooler can't do harder tests unless I push the fan to 100% and I'm not up for that! Will later try 1.3V or perhaps lower. Looking forward to push close to 4.5ghz at less than 1.4v (if possible)

What has been the sweet spot for 3800X so far?

EDIT: Forgot to add CPU-Z and previous run of CB20. But at previous default setting,it would not break 5000 points.


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Ok so gave it a quick go at OC
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.32V
> 
> Couple of runs of CB20 did not crash! but Temps went up quickly to 84C and I am in a room with cold A/C.
> 
> Definitely need my NH-D15 to arrive soon! Running this on Wraith cooler can't do harder tests unless I push the fan to 100% and I'm not up for that! Will later try 1.3V or perhaps lower. Looking forward to push close to 4.5ghz at less than 1.4v (if possible)
> 
> What has been the sweet spot for 3800X so far?


4400 seems to be the sweet spot from what I have gathered, some can eek out a little more, but not worth the vcore voltage increase and higher temps from what I have gathered. Bear in mind I am running a pretty nice 360 mm AIO.


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so gave it a quick go at OC
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.32V
> 
> Couple of runs of CB20 did not crash! but Temps went up quickly to 84C and I am in a room with cold A/C.
> 
> Definitely need my NH-D15 to arrive soon! Running this on Wraith cooler can't do harder tests unless I push the fan to 100% and I'm not up for that! Will later try 1.3V or perhaps lower. Looking forward to push close to 4.5ghz at less than 1.4v (if possible)
> 
> What has been the sweet spot for 3800X so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 4400 seems to be the sweet spot from what I have gathered, some can eek out a little more, but not worth the vcore voltage increase and higher temps from what I have gathered. Bear in mind I am running a pretty nice 360 mm AIO.
Click to expand...

Oh you are using the Artic Freezer II right? How is it working out? That thing has a 40mm thick rad. I was considering that one if I’d had decided for an AIO, but ultimately went AIR. We’ll see... I can alway return the Noctua if I see its worth it. The 280mm version has a couple of very good reviews


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Ok so gave it a quick go at OC
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.32V
> 
> Couple of runs of CB20 did not crash! but Temps went up quickly to 84C and I am in a room with cold A/C.
> 
> Definitely need my NH-D15 to arrive soon! Running this on Wraith cooler can't do harder tests unless I push the fan to 100% and I'm not up for that! Will later try 1.3V or perhaps lower. Looking forward to push close to 4.5ghz at less than 1.4v (if possible)
> 
> What has been the sweet spot for 3800X so far?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add CPU-Z and previous run of CB20. But at previous default setting,it would not break 5000 points.


I thought you were getting memory errors...was this at CL16-16-16-32?


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Oh you are using the Artic Freezer II right? How is it working out? That thing has a 40mm thick rad. I was considering that one if I’d had decided for an AIO, but ultimately went AIR. We’ll see... I can alway return the Noctua if I see its worth it. The 280mm version has a couple of very good reviews


Works great, but it is my first water cooler so I have nothing to compare it to. Miles better than the wraith spire though. And no Unicorn Puke (RGB).


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so gave it a quick go at OC
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.32V
> 
> Couple of runs of CB20 did not crash! but Temps went up quickly to 84C and I am in a room with cold A/C.
> 
> Definitely need my NH-D15 to arrive soon! Running this on Wraith cooler can't do harder tests unless I push the fan to 100% and I'm not up for that! Will later try 1.3V or perhaps lower. Looking forward to push close to 4.5ghz at less than 1.4v (if possible)
> 
> What has been the sweet spot for 3800X so far?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add CPU-Z and previous run of CB20. But at previous default setting,it would not break 5000 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were getting memory errors...was this at CL16-16-16-32?
Click to expand...

Primary timings yes... but secondary and tertiary were different...


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Primary timings yes... but secondary and tertiary were different...


Ok well I gave it a run at FLCK 1900 CL 16-16-16-32 booted fine and ran two runs of cinebench. Cant seem to find the version of AIDA your using though, I just come up with the extreme trial version.


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! I want to give a huge shout out to bottjeremy for helping me out! I have 32gigs (2x16) running at [email protected] 16-16-16-30... I also am running my 3800X at 4.45 @1.3V and everything is ROCK SOLID! I have attached a pic of testing for yall to check out.. I am sure I will be doing more playing around with the memory but this is where I am as of now!
> 
> Here is my Userbench Link... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/23647561


Your screenshot doesn't show voltage anywhere. Could you share more of your settings how you achieved this? else it's a bit meaningless for us. It's a far above average result. Do share please. DeBau8r said his 3800X doing 4.4Ghz @ 1.37v was silicon lottery material.....


----------



## T3XX

FlawleZ said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlawleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which memory kit do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it and it sold out like right away and saw it come back in stock once but honestly this is a badass kit dude and I highly recommend this kit...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232378?Item=N82E16820232378
> 
> 
> I could almost do CL14 at 3733 with this kit so what you want to do at 3600 would be no issue! HMU if you need some help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's not avail. I'm prob gonna go this kit
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C6XPGBQ/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8
Click to expand...


Is that kit Bdie do you know?


----------



## T3XX

Cidious said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!! I want to give a huge shout out to bottjeremy for helping me out! I have 32gigs (2x16) running at [email protected] 16-16-16-30... I also am running my 3800X at 4.45 @1.3V and everything is ROCK SOLID! I have attached a pic of testing for yall to check out.. I am sure I will be doing more playing around with the memory but this is where I am as of now!
> 
> Here is my Userbench Link... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/23647561
> 
> 
> 
> Your screenshot doesn't show voltage anywhere. Could you share more of your settings how you achieved this? else it's a bit meaningless for us. It's a far above average result. Do share please. DeBau8r said his 3800X doing 4.4Ghz @ 1.37v was silicon lottery material.....
Click to expand...

Definitely bro!! Tomorrow I will post up a bunch of pics. I definitely won the lottery I guess, at least thats what everyone is telling me lol.. What all pics do you want? I will literally show anything as I have nothing to hide and want to help as much as I can!


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> Definitely bro!! Tomorrow I will post up a bunch of pics. I definitely won the lottery I guess, at least thats what everyone is telling me lol.. What all pics do you want? I will literally show anything as I have nothing to hide and want to help as much as I can!


bios settings and a full HWINFO screenshot might be nice. 

This was my morning attempt of a manual OC.

My chip is produced in August or near that if I remember well. Might be interesting to know when yours is produced.


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> Definitely bro!! Tomorrow I will post up a bunch of pics. I definitely won the lottery I guess, at least thats what everyone is telling me lol.. What all pics do you want? I will literally show anything as I have nothing to hide and want to help as much as I can!


bios settings and a full HWINFO screenshot might be nice. 

This was my morning attempt of a manual OC.

My chip is produced in August or near that if I remember well. Might be interesting to know when yours is produced.


----------



## os2wiz

FlawleZ said:


> About to pull the trigger on this board and a set of RAM. Really torn on the Patriot Steel 4400Mhz RAM you guys are using and compromising on a 2x16GB kit. I would rather run 32GB and 2 DIMM only BUT I want to make sure I get fast RAM for my 3800X. Which 2x16GB E die are you guys recommending? I'd like to be 3600Mhz CL16 or CL15 or better if possible.


I have 32GB dual rank TridentZ Neo B-die. Sells for $279.99 pn Newegg I believe rated at 3600mhz at 16-16-16-36 but I have them running at 3800mhz at 16-17-16-16-32-48 with Fabric speed of 1900mhz. They are better quality than the average Patriot Viper steel dimms. There are quite a few defective sets of them. I tried 2 sets of 4400mhz 16GB and 1 was bad. Of course I am on a 3900X. No one is overclocking them to 4.4 GHZ on all cores unless on LN2. The 3800X is a more highly binned chip than the 3700X and the 3900X sosome may run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores but I tend to doubt that you have stability tested it either on CCCT, or prime'95, Y-Crunchm or a full run of AIDA64 report. The AVX2 battery of tests will fail your 4.4 GHZ overclock every time. The best I could run stable at was my 4.325 GHZ overclocks but they would fail AIDA64 because of some of those AVX2 components and Ycrunch also. I am table completely at 4.25GHZ. Ihave a better cooler than you also. I have an Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme 280 with a very thick radiator and a strong pump.


----------



## Medizinmann

T3XX said:


> Is that kit Bdie do you know?


3200 CL14 - most probably yes…

Bullzoid made a good guide to buying B-die lately…






He starts talking about how to buy B-die at 15:05.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## LOKI23NY

I've been looking into upgrading my system to a Ryzen setup and it looks like I'll be doing that much sooner than anticipated. Something died on my current system over the weekend so it's time to finally get this upgrade moving.

Have been reading through the thread and wanted to see how this setup looks.

MSI MEG x570 Unify
Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz
Ryzen 3600
Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum 760W
EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra Gaming

I already have a Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 500GB and a Phanteks Phanteks Enthoo 719. 

Going with the Ryzen 3600 due to price and also since I plan on upgrading once the 4000 series is released. Also going with the RTX 2060 since the 3000 series will be released soon and at that time I'll flip the 2060 and upgrade to either the 3080 or 3080ti.


----------



## Forsaken1

LOKI23NY said:


> I've been looking into upgrading my system to a Ryzen setup and it looks like I'll be doing that much sooner than anticipated. Something died on my current system over the weekend so it's time to finally get this upgrade moving.
> 
> Have been reading through the thread and wanted to see how this setup looks.
> 
> MSI MEG x570 Unify
> Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz
> Ryzen 3600
> Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum 760W
> EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra Gaming
> 
> I already have a Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 500GB and a Phanteks Phanteks Enthoo 719.
> 
> Going with the Ryzen 3600 due to price and also since I plan on upgrading once the 4000 series is released. Also going with the RTX 2060 since the 3000 series will be released soon and at that time I'll flip the 2060 and upgrade to either the 3080 or 3080ti.[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good. Recommend X variant of 3600 or go cheaper model cpu until 4000.3600 non x are mostly outer wafer trash.
> 12nm 1600 $85.
> 7nm 3500x $120.


----------



## nc0gnet0

os2wiz said:


> I have 32GB dual rank TridentZ Neo B-die. Sells for $279.99 pn Newegg I believe rated at 3600mhz at 16-16-16-36 but I have them running at 3800mhz at 16-17-16-16-32-48 with Fabric speed of 1900mhz. They are better quality than the average Patriot Viper steel dimms.


Based on what exactly? 






os2wiz said:


> There are quite a few defective sets of them. I tried 2 sets of 4400mhz 16GB and 1 was bad.


You also gorilla hands the RAM into the board and broke the RAM slot, maybe you broke the RAM in the process? I mean, I have never broken a RAM slot in my life.........

Are you sure you don't just have a slight case of sour grapes? One bad set does not equal "quite a few"







os2wiz said:


> Of course I am on a 3900X. *No one is overclocking them to 4.4 GHZ on all cores unless on LN2*. The 3800X is a more highly binned chip than the 3700X and the 3900X sosome may run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores but I tend to doubt that you have stability tested it either on CCCT, or prime'95, Y-Crunchm or a full run of AIDA64 report. The AVX2 battery of tests will fail your 4.4 GHZ overclock every time.



Again, you have proof of this? I guess Der Baur is a fraud? Pay special attention to where he is running his 3800x @ 4.4 all cores and running prime'95 for almost two hours. 




os2wiz said:


> The best I could run stable at was my 4.325 GHZ overclocks but they would fail AIDA64 because of some of those AVX2 components and Ycrunch also. I am table completely at 4.25GHZ. Ihave a better cooler than you also. I have an Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme 280 with a very thick radiator and a strong pump.


I have the Arctic freezer II 360, so, not better. 

Look, I am not aiming to start a pissing match here, but you throw around opinions as though they are fact.


----------



## Forsaken1

nc0gnet0 said:


> Based on what exactly?
> 
> You also gorilla hands the RAM into the board and broke the RAM slot, maybe you broke the RAM in the process? I mean, I have never broken a RAM slot in my life.........
> 
> Are you sure you don't just have a slight case of sour grapes? One bad set does not equal "quite a few"


Had a few phillly subs overnighted.Munching on them now.To bad a mouthful ended up on the floor after reading this.

When patriot 4400 was sub $130.Little doubt its bang for buck.Every retailer who ships memory in a envelope. Should be castrated.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Forsaken1 said:


> Looks good. Recommend X variant of 3600 or go cheaper model cpu until 4000.3600 non x are mostly outer wafer trash.
> 12nm 1600 $85.
> 7nm 3500x $120.


Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll be ordering everything tonight and hopefully have it all running by the end of the week.


----------



## nc0gnet0

Forsaken1 said:


> Had a few phillly subs overnighted. Munching on them now.To bad a mouthful ended up on the floor after reading this.
> 
> When patriot 4400 was sub $130.Little doubt its bang for buck.Every retailer who ships memory in a envelope. Should be castrated.


Sorry about that 

I tend to get annoyed with sweeping generalizations based on minuscule sample sizes......

I could be wrong, but I don't think he ever has even tried a 3800x, not to mention many of these 3800x's might be from a latter and maybe better batch.

For all we know, his 3900x just might suck.

"Cinebench 20 would run stable at 4.35 GHZ under the old bios now the highest frequency I can complete Cinebench 20 at is 4.2 GHZ"

I can say with certainty that my 3800x can run cinebench @ 4.450 MHZ multiple runs without issue.


----------



## T3XX

nc0gnet0 said:


> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 32GB dual rank TridentZ Neo B-die. Sells for $279.99 pn Newegg I believe rated at 3600mhz at 16-16-16-36 but I have them running at 3800mhz at 16-17-16-16-32-48 with Fabric speed of 1900mhz. They are better quality than the average Patriot Viper steel dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few defective sets of them. I tried 2 sets of 4400mhz 16GB and 1 was bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also gorilla hands the RAM into the board and broke the RAM slot, maybe you broke the RAM in the process? I mean, I have never broken a RAM slot in my life.........
> 
> Are you sure you don't just have a slight case of sour grapes? One bad set does not equal "quite a few"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am on a 3900X. *No one is overclocking them to 4.4 GHZ on all cores unless on LN2*. The 3800X is a more highly binned chip than the 3700X and the 3900X sosome may run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores but I tend to doubt that you have stability tested it either on CCCT, or prime'95, Y-Crunchm or a full run of AIDA64 report. The AVX2 battery of tests will fail your 4.4 GHZ overclock every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you have proof of this? I guess Der Baur is a fraud? Pay special attention to where he is running his 3800x @ 4.4 all cores and running prime'95 for almost two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best I could run stable at was my 4.325 GHZ overclocks but they would fail AIDA64 because of some of those AVX2 components and Ycrunch also. I am table completely at 4.25GHZ. Ihave a better cooler than you also. I have an Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme 280 with a very thick radiator and a strong pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Arctic freezer II 360, so, not better.
> 
> Look, I am not aiming to start a pissing match here, but you throw around opinions as though they are fact.
Click to expand...

Amen Brother!! my thoughts exactly!! I'm running my stuff perfect and my 3800X is @ 4.45 at 1.3Volts on a 360 rad so yeah... I literally tested it all day yesterday and played games for probably four or five hours and nothing crashed. now I'm off to the dentist to get one of my damn teeth pulled so I will get screenshots for you unbelievers later!


----------



## T3XX

nc0gnet0 said:


> Forsaken1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few phillly subs overnighted. Munching on them now.To bad a mouthful ended up on the floor after reading this./forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> When patriot 4400 was sub $130.Little doubt its bang for buck.Every retailer who ships memory in a envelope. Should be castrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> I tend to get annoyed with sweeping generalizations based on minuscule sample sizes......
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think he ever has even tried a 3800x, not to mention many of these 3800x's might be from a latter and maybe better batch. For all we know, his 3900x just might suck.
Click to expand...

Again preach on preacher lol!! I agree 100%


----------



## T3XX

Here are some pics of HWMonitor after running Prime95 for 30mins... Now off to dentist!


----------



## T3XX

Here are my settings in my BIOS... if there is anything you want to know just hmu!!


----------



## Notbn

T3XX said:


> Here are some pics of HWMonitor after running Prime95 for 30mins... Now off to dentist!



Man what are your ambient temps if your GPU is idling at 16c??????


----------



## T3XX

Notbn said:


> Man what are your ambient temps if your GPU is idling at 16c??????


Ambient is 64F degrees... My GPU is the EVGA 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid so its liquid cooled. My CPU is cooled by a 360 Rad and it sit at desktop around 30C.. Any other questions hmu!


----------



## Notbn

T3XX said:


> Ambient is 64F degrees... My GPU is the EVGA 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid so its liquid cooled. My CPU is cooled by a 360 Rad and it sit at desktop around 30C.. Any other questions hmu!



Just odd that the GPU is idling at or below ambient.


----------



## Peen

First personal rig PC build in about 5 years.

Went with 3950X
4x8GB Patriot 4133mhz (2 kits)
Phanteks P600 case
Fractal S36 blackout
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super

Still working on tighter timings!


----------



## eliwankenobi

nc0gnet0 said:


> Ok well I gave it a run at FLCK 1900 CL 16-16-16-32 booted fine and ran two runs of cinebench. Cant seem to find the version of AIDA your using though, I just come up with the extreme trial version.


I'm using AIDA64 Extreme. Licenses on eBay go for around $2.00


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> Here are my settings in my BIOS... if there is anything you want to know just hmu!!


Thank you for sharing! 

Will most definitely try these settings! My NH-D15 should be here this week. I'm still on that quick 4.4 OC @ 1.32V. Haven't tried any Prime or AIDA64 stress test because I highly doubt the Wraith Prism, as cool as it looks and it is a great added value for sure, can hold temps in check to something like that. 

One thing I have noticed is that my Patriot Viper steel 4400 sticks don't have temperature sensor! Where I guess most if not all other kits from other vendors do. Kind of a bummer. Other than that, running 4 sticks at 3800 Mhz CL16 tight, I'm getting as good performance and latency as I did when I was running two sticks! If I get a stable all core clock like you, I'll be rocking them games to no end! :drum:


----------



## eliwankenobi

Peen said:


> First personal rig PC build in about 5 years.
> 
> Went with 3950X
> 4x8GB Patriot 4133mhz (2 kits)
> Phanteks P600 case
> Fractal S36 blackout
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super
> 
> Still working on tighter timings!


Awesome looking rig. Congrats! I also want a P600 case (all that airflow!)


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> Here are some pics of HWMonitor after running Prime95 for 30mins... Now off to dentist!


Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.

Mine is BF 1931
Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.


----------



## T3XX

Cidious said:


> Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.
> 
> Mine is BF 1931
> Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.


I loved using HWINFO but one day it just stopped working and said that nothing was being reported basically and I deleted it and reinstalled and still nothing... So I will have to look into that more. How would I find when this CPU was made?


----------



## T3XX

Cidious said:


> Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.
> 
> Mine is BF 1931
> Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.


Well I got the HWINFO working again... IDK what happened but I am outta here for the night!


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> I loved using HWINFO but one day it just stopped working and said that nothing was being reported basically and I deleted it and reinstalled and still nothing... So I will have to look into that more. How would I find when this CPU was made?


Look at my photo look at the part where it says BF 1931 PGT. That's the part I would like to see of yours haha. Thanks in advance mate. Good look at the dentist.


----------



## Forsaken1

Starting to push 3500x.It may be over before it starts.Had to adjust many bios settings.
On the laughable side.There is next to 0 difference on any ryzen 3000 series.For FPS.


----------



## Cidious

Peen said:


> First personal rig PC build in about 5 years.
> 
> Went with 3950X
> 4x8GB Patriot 4133mhz (2 kits)
> Phanteks P600 case
> Fractal S36 blackout
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super
> 
> Still working on tighter timings!


What's the PCIE card in the bottom with the massive heatsink on it?

And I got the exact same GPU. It Freaking ROCKS! never breaking 70 degrees under full load.


----------



## Cidious

Forsaken1 said:


> Starting to push 3500x.It may be over before it starts.Had to adjust many bios settings.
> On the laughable side.There is next to 0 difference on any ryzen 3000 series.For FPS.


Yep I went from a 3600 to a 3800X and everything stayed the same other than that I could just encode movies in the background while gaming hahahahaha. The only CPU that could make a difference in gaming would be the 3950X with SMT disabled. cranking up the clocks. You can have a try haha.


----------



## Peen

Cidious said:


> What's the PCIE card in the bottom with the massive heatsink on it?
> 
> And I got the exact same GPU. It Freaking ROCKS! never breaking 70 degrees under full load.


Mine seems to be about 61-63c max while OC'ed playing AC:Odyssey

It's a GT710 video card, since I still have extra "Catleap" monitors and need the DVI-D ports. Time for some new monitors!


----------



## Cidious

Peen said:


> Mine seems to be about 61-63c max while OC'ed playing AC:Odyssey
> 
> It's a GT710 video card, since I still have extra "Catleap" monitors and need the DVI-D ports. Time for some new monitors!


62-63 is extremely good. I had repasted mine but ran into some issues with it not contacting as well as before but mine is mostly going up to 68 degrees. (I do have 100Mhz core and 500 Mhz memory OC set in Afterburner though)


----------



## Peen

Cidious said:


> 62-63 is extremely good. I had repasted mine but ran into some issues with it not contacting as well as before but mine is mostly going up to 68 degrees. (I do have 100Mhz core and 500 Mhz memory OC set in Afterburner though)


Which 2070 Super do you have? I was really surprised by the low temps on mine.

This was the easiest motherboard to get stable. Decided to settle for at 1900mhz IF and 3800 16-16-16-32-1T 1.35v and 4 sticks. Leaving CPU stock since the 3950X watercooled seems to hit over 4.7ghz often.


----------



## Cidious

Peen said:


> Which 2070 Super do you have? I was really surprised by the low temps on mine.
> 
> This was the easiest motherboard to get stable. Decided to settle for at 1900mhz IF and 3800 16-16-16-32-1T 1.35v and 4 sticks. Leaving CPU stock since the 3950X watercooled seems to hit over 4.7ghz often.


2070 Super Gaming OC running at 2100Mhz boost clocks


----------



## Forsaken1

Cidious said:


> Yep I went from a 3600 to a 3800X and everything stayed the same other than that I could just encode movies in the background while gaming hahahahaha. The only CPU that could make a difference in gaming would be the 3950X with SMT disabled. cranking up the clocks. You can have a try haha.


Exactly.That is why the 3950x is gone.Unfortunately AMD gimped a CDO on 3950x.
Still have a stout 3800x,3-3600x & great bang for buck 3500x .3800x is the sweet spot.

Bring on 4000.


----------



## nc0gnet0

A lot has to do with poorly written code on most games that can't fully utilize multi-core CPU's very well, sadly. My hope is this will begin to change with new iterations of xbox and playstation on the horizon, both will feature 8 core Ryzen CPU's, which I hope translates to games that can use the extra cores. If not, why would they xbox and playstation not just use 4-6 core parts?


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! I want to give a huge shout out to bottjeremy for helping me out! I have 32gigs (2x16) running at [email protected] 16-16-16-30... I also am running my 3800X at 4.45 @1.3V and everything is ROCK SOLID! I have attached a pic of testing for yall to check out.. I am sure I will be doing more playing around with the memory but this is where I am as of now!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Userbench Link... https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/23647561


Happy to have helped! Enjoy that golden sample CPU of yours. 🙂


----------



## Awsan

My 3950x and unify are coming within the next 2 weeks and I can't wait to OC that beast


----------



## Cidious

Awsan said:


> My 3950x and unify are coming within the next 2 weeks and I can't wait to OC that beast


Lol not much to OC about... like mentioned above one die is probably a bit gimped so it's very hard to overclock 16 cores. You might do separate CCX OC but TBH, the thing works perfectly with just standard boosting like all of the Zen 2s mostly. Why would you overclock it if there is not much to be gained. Just let the thing do its work lol. Spend a bit of time on a memory OC and enjoy your system.


----------



## nc0gnet0

Or buy a tank of liquid nitrogen..........


----------



## Forsaken1

Come on now.The 3950x is the most entertaining Ryzen desktop CPU to OC with.
4750+ boost two core.”All core“ CD0 4600+.CD1 is pathetic on all samples to date.CD1 4400.
Its just worthless at gaming compared to others.
3950x sample worked with is golden.Still sold it.

Entertaining by far over lower Ryzen.


----------



## vbat

MSI BIOS does not allow disabling of SATA ports individually? Not even on MEG-boards?


----------



## bloot

New beta bios 7C35_a34 https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...rsicht-14-01-19.1228903/page-31#post-27311842

Don't know if it fixes the low ssd speeds, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## os2wiz

T3XX said:


> Amen Brother!! my thoughts exactly!! I'm running my stuff perfect and my 3800X is @ 4.45 at 1.3Volts on a 360 rad so yeah... I literally tested it all day yesterday and played games for probably four or five hours and nothing crashed. now I'm off to the dentist to get one of my damn teeth pulled so I will get screenshots for you unbelievers later!


You completely misread my remarks about not being able to run at 4.4GHZ on all cores. I was speaking of the 3900X unless one had LN2. I said the 3800X was better binned and may be able to run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores.


----------



## os2wiz

T3XX said:


> Amen Brother!! my thoughts exactly!! I'm running my stuff perfect and my 3800X is @ 4.45 at 1.3Volts on a 360 rad so yeah... I literally tested it all day yesterday and played games for probably four or five hours and nothing crashed. now I'm off to the dentist to get one of my damn teeth pulled so I will get screenshots for you unbelievers later!


The arctic freeze with a thin 360MMradiator does not have the volume pump rate of the Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme nor is the radiator as good as the much thicker 280mm Alphacool radiator.


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> Lol not much to OC about... like mentioned above one die is probably a bit gimped so it's very hard to overclock 16 cores. You might do separate CCX OC but TBH, the thing works perfectly with just standard boosting like all of the Zen 2s mostly. Why would you overclock it if there is not much to be gained. Just let the thing do its work lol. Spend a bit of time on a memory OC and enjoy your system.


Even tho , I will try my best to enjoy it (reached 5.1 on the 6700k and 4.9 on 6600 non k which was a lot of fun in the last year and now here comes the AMD adventure) 


nc0gnet0 said:


> Or buy a tank of liquid nitrogen..........


Ambient can reach nearly 0 degrees these days, that's as close as I can get to LN


Forsaken1 said:


> Come on now.The 3950x is the most entertaining Ryzen desktop CPU to OC with.
> 4750+ boost two core.”All core“ CD0 4600+.CD1 is pathetic on all samples to date.CD1 4400.
> Its just worthless at gaming compared to others.
> 3950x sample worked with is golden.Still sold it.
> 
> Entertaining by far over lower Ryzen.


Fingers crossed for my chip.


----------



## Forsaken1

bloot said:


> New beta bios 7C35_a34 https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...rsicht-14-01-19.1228903/page-31#post-27311842
> 
> Don't know if it fixes the low ssd speeds, haven't tried it yet.


MSI is kicking ass with bios.Allowed the little cpu that could, a little more.


----------



## nc0gnet0

os2wiz said:


> The arctic freeze with a thin 360 MMradiator does not have the volume pump rate of the Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme nor is the radiator as good as the much thicker 280mm Alphacool radiator.


Might help if you did a little research before you spouted your nonsense. first of all the Arctic freezer II does not have a thin rad, and your comparing a 280 rad to a 360 rad...... (surface area is a thing, you know)
Svecond, it has clearly been shown to be equal too, if not better than, the cooler you keep referring too.

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-all-in-one-cpu-cooler,6376-2.html


----------



## nc0gnet0

os2wiz said:


> You completely misread my remarks about not being able to run at 4.4GHZ on all cores. I was speaking of the 3900X unless one had LN2. I said the 3800X was better binned and may be able to run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores.


this is what you said

"The 3800X is a more highly binned chip than the 3700X and the 3900X sosome may run at 4.4 GHZ on all cores but I tend to doubt that you have stability tested it either on CCCT, or prime'95, Y-Crunchm or a full run of AIDA64 report. *The AVX2 battery of tests will fail your 4.4 GHZ overclock every time. "


*


----------



## Cidious

bloot said:


> New beta bios 7C35_a34 https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...rsicht-14-01-19.1228903/page-31#post-27311842
> 
> Don't know if it fixes the low ssd speeds, haven't tried it yet.


flashed it too. Better performance for my 3800X to the same level as my Pro Wifi did on stock settings. 50 points more on CB multi. Even used my old settings profile in the bios from A20. No issues whatsoever so far.


It does still seem that my Unify is overvolting the RAM slightly. My first Mortar (non-MAX) did the same by about the same amount. My Mortar MAX was spot on. My Pro Wifi was spot on. My currenty Unify does again 0.015-0.020v too much.

My Mortar non-MAX could run my RAM settings stable at 1.40v and this would show in bios and HWINFO as 1.410-1.415 
My Mortar MAX had to run 1.41v and this would show as 1.410-1.415v
My Pro Wifi had to run 1.41v and this would show as 1.410-1.415v
My current Unify can run at 1.4v again and this shows as 1.415-1.420v 

The VSOC is also overvolting by 0.015v set to 1.15v showing as 1.162-1.168v


----------



## Notbn

Broke down and did it, my Unify will be here Friday.


----------



## Cidious

Notbn said:


> Broke down and did it, my Unify will be here Friday.


Welcome to the darkside.

What will you run on it? Keep us posted about your build.


I'm running the latest A34 beta bios and so far all good and well.

Friday I'll get my last fitting for the extra Alphacool NexXxos V.2 120mm rad I have laying around for a while now. 360x30 + 120x30 all as intakes. My max temps during cinebench are now 65-68 degrees depending on the ambient temperature (20-23 degrees). This is without offset. with -50mv I can go as low as 63-66 during Cinebench load. 

I want to See if I can keep it cool a little longer. I'll also have one more look at the CPU block making sure it 's a flat fit with the CPU IHS. I have already flattened it a bit before. The trick to cooling our Zen 2 puppies is improving thermal conductivity from chip to heat extractor. Which is kind of hard because of the small die size but I did notice that Liquid metal brings the temps down another 3-4 degrees compared to my Kryonaut or Noctua. I don't want to use liquid metal anymore because it eats into my IHS and makes it look like trash. But I do imagine that if I improve the contact area even more that I can get better thermals for the chip even. 

This weekend a bit more experimenting and what I can achieve.


----------



## Notbn

Cidious said:


> Welcome to the darkside.
> 
> What will you run on it? Keep us posted about your build.
> 
> 
> I'm running the latest A34 beta bios and so far all good and well.
> 
> Friday I'll get my last fitting for the extra Alphacool NexXxos V.2 120mm rad I have laying around for a while now. 360x30 + 120x30 all as intakes. My max temps during cinebench are now 65-68 degrees depending on the ambient temperature (20-23 degrees). This is without offset. with -50mv I can go as low as 63-66 during Cinebench load.
> 
> I want to See if I can keep it cool a little longer. I'll also have one more look at the CPU block making sure it 's a flat fit with the CPU IHS. I have already flattened it a bit before. The trick to cooling our Zen 2 puppies is improving thermal conductivity from chip to heat extractor. Which is kind of hard because of the small die size but I did notice that Liquid metal brings the temps down another 3-4 degrees compared to my Kryonaut or Noctua. I don't want to use liquid metal anymore because it eats into my IHS and makes it look like trash. But I do imagine that if I improve the contact area even more that I can get better thermals for the chip even.
> 
> This weekend a bit more experimenting and what I can achieve.



Same build as my sig, 3800X, 3200mHz CL14 RAM. Going to sell the Taichi. It's a good board, but in my use case with a V64 blowing right into the chipset fan I'm just not comfortable with the chipset temps for long term use.


----------



## bloot

Notbn said:


> Same build as my sig, 3800X, 3200mHz CL14 RAM. Going to sell the Taichi. It's a good board, but in my use case with a V64 blowing right into the chipset fan I'm just not comfortable with the chipset temps for long term use.


What chipset temps does the Taichi have?


----------



## Notbn

bloot said:


> What chipset temps does the Taichi have?



60c idle with fan off, and I've seen up to 79-80c while gaming with the chipset fan at like 5500rpm


----------



## bloot

Notbn said:


> 60c idle with fan off, and I've seen up to 79-80c while gaming with the chipset fan at like 5500rpm


Ouch, I've never seen my Unify past 62ºC no matter what game I run, and the fan never spins.


----------



## Notbn

bloot said:


> Ouch, I've never seen my Unify past 62ºC no matter what game I run, and the fan never spins.



Yeah. Dunno if I just have a bad board? From what I've seen though most people with Taichis have temps in and around the 70c mark with a GPU load.


It's just bad design, the intake for the chipset fan is tiny and directly blocked by the GPU, you literally cannot see the intake with a card in the top slot.


----------



## os2wiz

Yes and that is true for the 3900X not for the 3800X necessarily. Not going to retract what I know to be true. You have a 3800X not a 3900X and my remarks about 4.4 GHZ overclock fail is on the 3900X. I know what I wrote but you obviously do not.


----------



## os2wiz

nc0gnet0 said:


> Might help if you did a little research before you spouted your nonsense. first of all the Arctic freezer II does not have a thin rad, and your comparing a 280 rad to a 360 rad...... (surface area is a thing, you know)
> Svecond, it has clearly been shown to be equal too, if not better than, the cooler you keep referring too.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-all-in-one-cpu-cooler,6376-2.html


 Surface area is significant, I concede tha, but thicj radiators witha stronger pump aand more fluid will conduct more heat. Soyou would have toi prove that the 280MM radiator is inadequate to dissipate the heat from the superior liquid volume flow in the Eisbaer Extreme. I think that will be a fail.


----------



## os2wiz

nc0gnet0 said:


> Might help if you did a little research before you spouted your nonsense. first of all the Arctic freezer II does not have a thin rad, and your comparing a 280 rad to a 360 rad...... (surface area is a thing, you know)
> Svecond, it has clearly been shown to be equal too, if not better than, the cooler you keep referring too.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-all-in-one-cpu-cooler,6376-2.html


 Surface area is significant, I concede that, but thick radiators with a stronger pump and more fluid volume will conduct more heat. So you would have to prove that the 280MM radiator is inadequate to dissipate the heat from the superior liquid volume flow in the Eisbaer Extreme. I think that will be a fail.


----------



## nc0gnet0

os2wiz said:


> Surface area is significant, I concede that, but thick radiators with a stronger pump and more fluid volume will conduct more heat. So you would have to prove that the 280MM radiator is inadequate to dissipate the heat from the superior liquid volume flow in the Eisbaer Extreme. I think that will be a fail.


You seem to be a little off on your understanding of thermal dynamics. But first the Arctic freezer has a 38 mil rad not the typical 25 mil rad found on most 360 clc's. It's dimension are 398 mm x 120 mm x 38 mm or 1,814,880 square milimeters. 

The Eisbaer Extreme's rad has the dimensions of 297 x 144 x 30 mm 1,283,040 square millimeters

Your getting caught up in the fact the Eisbaer's rad is in itself housed in an enclosure. 

err, ahh, you lose that argument (again) and badly. 

So the Arctic has over 1/2 again as much volume as the Eisbaer. 

But honestly, volume only determines the length of time it will take the rad to stabilize and reach a steady state, at which point its the amount of heat a rad can dissipate that matters, with surface area holding the main advantage coupled with air flow. Using noise normalized thermals is really the only real way to test, as anyone can place a high db screamer fan on their rad and claim "superior performance".

Your "stronger pump" argument is actually quite laughable. 

Assuming you mean it has a higher flow rate, that has almost 0 bearing on cooling capacity, except in extreme cases (when running the pump at very low flow rates). Running water through the loop faster does not equal better cooling. Sure it is going past the cpu block faster, but it also spending less time in the rad (where it is being cooled). Even then, I am not conceding the fact the one has a stronger flow over the other, but allowing for the possibility as I haven't actually seen anyone take neither of these apart to measure flow rate.


----------



## nc0gnet0

os2wiz said:


> Yes and that is true for the 3900X not for the 3800X necessarily. Not going to retract what I know to be true. You have a 3800X not a 3900X and my remarks about 4.4 GHZ overclock fail is on the 3900X. I know what I wrote but you obviously do not.


When you are replying to someone that is using a 3800 and say "your overclock will fail at 4.4, blah blah blah" I know what that means. Not my fault you worded it badly.


----------



## Cidious

This thread got a sour taste LOL.

TBH it's not the boards fault that you broke the slots on it... reinforced slots are a pretty recent thing to be maintstream and I have been in the industry for quite a while, never EVER broke a memory slot.. being careful with your equipment is something that's a responsibility too. And since we are comparing penis lengths in this thread now.. Your 280 Eisbaer is a joke next to my Alpha cool setup... 360+120 intake rads.. D5 and XSPC Raystorm Pro block... Hooking it up to a chiller this summer.. since they are just dirt cheap here in China. 

Sooooo let's stop comparing micro-penis sizes and get on topic about the board and it's capabilities.


----------



## Pedros

So, trying to get 3800/1900 on my Unify with a 3900X ... ( i had a 3800x but after thinking a little bit, i decided to go back to the store and ask to change it for a 3900X ... for the price the 3800x costs i think you're better getting the 3900x ... )

I just can't get it to work ... couldn't on the 3800X ... still can't on the 3900X.

When i try the 1900IF ... my post gets stuck with the code 07 ...

Did any one of you great people can tell me if this code means something particular that i can address on the BIOS? The manual doesn't say much other than this is a SEC code, meaning a initialization code.

I was trying the ram at 
3800 16-17-16-36 following Dram calculator safe config.
( I used the html report file directly from Thaiphoon for initial dram calculator config ).

My system is:
3900X
MSI Unify
2 x 8Gb Team Group Xtreem 8Pack 4500CL18


Right now i'm at 3733 16-16-16-32 1T rock solid ... 
The 3800 on memory is just for fun, but really wanted to try out getting there 


Thank you so much!


----------



## VPII

Pedros said:


> So, trying to get 3800/1900 on my Unify with a 3900X ... ( i had a 3800x but after thinking a little bit, i decided to go back to the store and ask to change it for a 3900X ... for the price the 3800x costs i think you're better getting the 3900x ... )
> 
> I just can't get it to work ... couldn't on the 3800X ... still can't on the 3900X.
> 
> When i try the 1900IF ... my post gets stuck with the code 07 ...
> 
> Did any one of you great people can tell me if this code means something particular that i can address on the BIOS? The manual doesn't say much other than this is a SEC code, meaning a initialization code.
> 
> I was trying the ram at
> 3800 16-17-16-36 following Dram calculator safe config.
> ( I used the html report file directly from Thaiphoon for initial dram calculator config ).
> 
> My system is:
> 3900X
> MSI Unify
> 2 x 8Gb Team Group Xtreem 8Pack 4500CL18
> 
> 
> Right now i'm at 3733 16-16-16-32 1T rock solid ...
> The 3800 on memory is just for fun, but really wanted to try out getting there
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I'm on a MSI Meg X570 Ace, so basically similar board. I've had no issue running me previous two 3900X and my previous 3950X with 3800 mem and 1900 IF. Unfortunately my new 3950X cannot do 3800 mem with 1900 IF and I get the same 07 qpost code when I try so it might very well be your processor that cannot handle it. I have no problem with 3733 mem and 1866 IF as it runs without an issue and up to 15000% Karhu memtest stable.


----------



## Pedros

ok ... so bad silicone for us ...  
What timings are you running on yours?


----------



## eliwankenobi

I wouldn’t say bad silicon to the two of you. Depends on the RAM you are using as well. Is it Samsung B-Die? One thing I did with mine was to use the MemoryTry! feature with the 3800CL18 profile. There are profiles with looser timings as well. The profile sets FCLK to 1900mhz.
In my case it booted right up. Then I tightened timings from there. One thing I learned from here and the DRAM calc thread is to make some changes and reboot instead of changing all at the same time. Takes time, I know but it’s the only way to be sure what’s causing you trouble. I got my 4 Patriot B-Die sticks at 3800CL16-16-16-32 CR1 fully stable. Want to go to CL14 but don’t have the time at the moment to start doing precisely that


----------



## Cidious

Raise VSOC a bit. Set VDDG manually. VDDP mostly is set correctly on auto. Play with those values. One way to find out if it's your memory or processor is this:

Set IF to 1900 but don't lock it to memory. DO NOT SET FCLK:MEMCLK 1:1 but keep it unlocked. Set memory to standard settings like 2400Mhz and loose auto timings. try to boot. if it boots. it's your memory's fault. if it doesn't boot then you can be quite sure your processor doesn't like it. Sometimes raising VSOC and the aforementioned values can help with it. Sometimes it's just a hard wall.


----------



## Forsaken1

Please share feed back on current beta bios.

Hookies you still have this board?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Please share feed back on current beta bios.
> 
> Hookies you still have this board?


Haven’t downloaded. Where could I get it?


----------



## Cidious

Forsaken1 said:


> Please share feed back on current beta bios.
> 
> Hookies you still have this board?


I already did I think. I'm running it for 2 days now. No issues. Haven't pushed anything other than used the exact same settings profile for it... 3800CL16. I had weird reboots on the previous bios which I solved by setting LLC VSOC to 2. Didn't do it on Auto like on my Mortar. I'll set it back to Auto with this bios and see if the problem returns or stays away. 

Cinebench a bit more aggressively clocking in multicore test than previous bios puts it on par with my Gigabyte. Stead score 60 points higher or so nothing world breaking.

Other than that Smooth sailing for A20 and A34.


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Haven’t downloaded. Where could I get it?


https://www.file-upload.net/download-13857809/7C35_a34.zip.html


----------



## Notbn

Board will be here today instead of tomorrow, today will be a slow day at work...


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> I wouldn’t say bad silicon to the two of you. Depends on the RAM you are using as well. Is it Samsung B-Die? One thing I did with mine was to use the MemoryTry! feature with the 3800CL18 profile. There are profiles with looser timings as well. The profile sets FCLK to 1900mhz.
> In my case it booted right up. Then I tightened timings from there. One thing I learned from here and the DRAM calc thread is to make some changes and reboot instead of changing all at the same time. Takes time, I know but it’s the only way to be sure what’s causing you trouble. I got my 4 Patriot B-Die sticks at 3800CL16-16-16-32 CR1 fully stable. Want to go to CL14 but don’t have the time at the moment to start doing precisely that


This is exactly how I did it. No need to introduce more than one variable at a time into the equation. Try 1900 FLCK at the loosest possible ram timings just to see if the IF will do it. If all works well at CL18 you know the cpu is capable and your dealing with RAM issues, it it still doesnt work, you just didn't get a golden chip that could do FLCK 1900, which honestly is not that big a deal because the gains really are quite minimal over FLCK 1800/DDR3600, so I would not sweat it.


----------



## eliwankenobi

NH-D15 Chromax installed. AIDA Stress at 75C is mighty impressive for me. Huge improvement over stock cooler. Stock cooler would shoot up to 92C very quickly. Typing this as is still going! Now I'll feel more confortable pushing the CPU!


----------



## Notbn

Installed. Happy with it so far. For some reason it didn't apply the XMP timings to my G.Skill Flare X kit, only the speed. I set them manually and all is fine, but I didn't mess around with it too much after that. Running 3200 CL14 for now.


----------



## T3XX

Cidious said:


> Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.
> 
> Mine is BF 1931
> Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.


Hey dude I just changed out my AIO to a new one so I was able to get a pic for ya... So I guess mine is 2019 week 37??


----------



## Cidious

T3XX said:


> Hey dude I just changed out my AIO to a new one so I was able to get a pic for ya... So I guess mine is 2019 week 37??


Yeah mate. Produced in the second week of September. Mine is from first week of August. I don't think they will have made huge improvements to the production process during that time but I do think your chip must be from the inside of a wafer or something. It's freaking solid. I wanted to upgrade to a 3900X but they are oftenly even more gimped.. Seeing your sample.. being able to run manual OC on those speeds kind of throws all boosting overboard. Single core is fine like that. And then the 3800X would be way more useful for my applications. So I hoped I could ask my friend to look through his stock to find myself a 3800X from your week number but I guess it won't guarantee anything.

Mine is PGT and yours is PGS. Which means my chip is produced in Texas whereas yours is produced in Saratoga. That might be the difference in quality though. Completely different Fabs.


----------



## Dehasu

I’m just received 2 unify motherboards today for two systems I am building for my wife and I. I’m very new at all of this. I have already purchased and received 4 sticks of the following and the return window is closing

Team Extreem 4x8gb 4133 18-18-18-38 a 1.4v. 

I didn’t know anything about dual rank versus single rank before reading he posts here. I’m planning on underclocking these and tightening timings. I realize my approach isn’t the best or most economical now. My question are:

1. How much am I screwing myself by sticking with single rank even if these sticks give me a very good frequency and timings?

2. If I put all four sticks in one computer and get some dual rank for mine, does having 4 sticks In one motherboard make achieving good frequencies/timings less likely than just using 2?

My apologies for any incorrect terminology. 

Thanks!


----------



## eliwankenobi

T3XX said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.
> 
> Mine is BF 1931
> Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude I just changed out my AIO to a new one so I was able to get a pic for ya... So I guess mine is 2019 week 37??
Click to expand...

Mine is also 2019 wk 37 I guess. But is PGT instead of PGS. Don’t know what that means. Also from Malaysia


----------



## eliwankenobi

Dehasu said:


> Iâ€™️m just received 2 unify motherboards today for two systems I am building for my wife and I. Iâ€™️m very new at all of this. I have already purchased and received 4 sticks of the following and the return window is closing
> 
> Team Extreem 4x8gb 4133 18-18-18-38 a 1.4v.
> 
> I didnâ€™️t know anything about dual rank versus single rank before reading he posts here. Iâ€™️m planning on underclocking these and tightening timings. I realize my approach isnâ€™️t the best or most economical now. My question are:
> 
> 1. How much am I screwing myself by sticking with single rank even if these sticks give me a very good frequency and timings?
> 
> 2. If I put all four sticks in one computer and get some dual rank for mine, does having 4 sticks In one motherboard make achieving good frequencies/timings less likely than just using 2?
> 
> My apologies for any incorrect terminology.
> 
> Thanks!





I am currently running 4x8gb single Patriot Viper Steel 4400mhz. I am currently running them at 3800mhz 16-16-16-32-48-CR1. Getting there was relatively painless. Tighter is possible but you have to be more careful, taking your time and changing a few things at a time and rebooting in between so you can check for stability. This is the most repeated tip I get. Don’t change everything at once when going for very tight timings.

You are most likely running B-Die on those sticks. You can confirm with Typhoon Burner.

I would follow suggestion given to me here a few pages back and that is to use the feature MemoryTryIt!! And choose 3800 mhz cl18 (with 4 sticks). Save and reboot. It will most likely boot to windows. Let cycle reboot if it does so. It does at least two tries for memory training. You can also change that setting...

Once you get a successful boot, do a memory test and check for errors. It should be fine though. Then, keeping all else the same, change the primaries to 16-16-16-32-48. Reboot and see if you get successful boot. That process should take like a couple of hrs with some testing in between. Should not be much trouble to get there and it should be a good starting point to go tighter. For me, I used DRAM CALC to tighten secondary and tertiary timings. Planning on going to CL15 and then CL14 timings ‘cause I want solid stable performance before going down in timings and that takes time regardless of what kit you have.


I started with two sticks and then went to four. Experience has been the same in terms of performance. And the process to tune to CL16 was the same for both 2 and 4 dimms. DRAM calc does ask you to change some other values when running four dimms.


You already have the RAM, so go for it. 

Edit: I checked it out and that RAM is beautiful!! Like them so much more than my Patriot kits! Also, reviews of people reporting these are B-Die Samsung ICs and good timings at 3800mhz using Ryzen.

Edit 2: condensed a bit further.


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> T3XX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. But use HWINFO. Hardware monitor is obsolete. The sensor readings are often not correct. And yeah it seems like you have a golden sample. Would be interesting to find out when it's produced. I'm tempted to order another 3800X from my friends shop and let him cherry pick the batch number for me. See if it's a week production thing or just generally improved node quality now.
> 
> Mine is BF 1931
> Which means 2019 week 31. Please check yours. Would be highly interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude I just changed out my AIO to a new one so I was able to get a pic for ya... So I guess mine is 2019 week 37??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is also 2019 wk 37 I guess. But is PGT instead of PGS. Don’t know what that means. Also from Malaysia
Click to expand...

Like I explained PGT is Texas fab and PGS is Saratoga fab wherever the **** that may be. Different chip factories. Completely different production lines.

Malaysia is just the assembly line. Nothing to see there.


----------



## Cidious

Doing a other rebuild. Since it's Spring festival holiday. 

Cleaned my loop and decided to sleeve my soft tubes. The 16mm heat shrink could not be delivered in time so I had to resort to electrical tape which probably is going to let loose sooner or later but we will see. 

Looks pretty slick so far. Also will redo the wiring etc. Tomorrow more pictures with Unify. Pretty nice dark build with some silver accents. Haven't decided what I will do with my sanded Raystorm Pro Aluminium cpu block. Might anodize it black.


----------



## T3XX

I got a question for all yall wonderful minds out there... Ever since first Gen Ryzen when I had the 1700X I have had an issue regarding TEMPS at idle.. Here is an example (I am not the only one who has this issue either, many people do) If I am sitting at desktop not doing anything lets say my temp is 30C, then all the sudden for no reason it jumps to 40C and then slowly makes its way back down to 30C and then does it again... Now no matter what temp it idles at it ALWAYS spikes in 10C and then goes back down......

I have been doing so looking and finally found something that MIGHT help/be the reason but for some reason in my BIOS it is grayed out and cant mess with it... Look at screen shot, its called Core Performance Boost. 

Does anyone have this NOT grayed out and can change it, OR does anyone know why mine is grayed out.... 

Also if someone has another answer as to why ryzren spikes like this and how to fix it let me know please. Thanks as always!


----------



## T3XX

Brand New Chipset Driver from AMD... Thanks to bottjeremy!!

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## bottjeremy

T3XX said:


> Brand New Chipset Driver from AMD... Thanks to bottjeremy!!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


Yeah. New chipset drivers made my desktop more snappy and gave fastest AIDA memory run and latency so far.


----------



## bloot

T3XX said:


> I got a question for all yall wonderful minds out there... Ever since first Gen Ryzen when I had the 1700X I have had an issue regarding TEMPS at idle.. Here is an example (I am not the only one who has this issue either, many people do) If I am sitting at desktop not doing anything lets say my temp is 30C, then all the sudden for no reason it jumps to 40C and then slowly makes its way back down to 30C and then does it again... Now no matter what temp it idles at it ALWAYS spikes in 10C and then goes back down......
> 
> I have been doing so looking and finally found something that MIGHT help/be the reason but for some reason in my BIOS it is grayed out and cant mess with it... Look at screen shot, its called Core Performance Boost.
> 
> Does anyone have this NOT grayed out and can change it, OR does anyone know why mine is grayed out....
> 
> Also if someone has another answer as to why ryzren spikes like this and how to fix it let me know please. Thanks as always!


It is greyed out for you because you have setted a custom multiplier, so core performance boost is of no use.


----------



## T3XX

bloot said:


> It is greyed out for you because you have setted a custom multiplier, so core performance boost is of no use.


I agree with you that Core Performance Boost is of no use... but since its grayed out does that mean what....?? is it disabled for sure?? is it still in auto? 

I am trying to figure out the 10 degree jump in temps while sitting idle at the desktop and like I said MANY people have this issue with Ryzen and only thing I could find out was that you need to disable the Core Performance Boost.... Anyone that knows ANYTHING about the 10 degree jumping around at idle help me out if you will... cause so far only answer I have found was to disable Core Performance Boost...


----------



## Dehasu

eliwankenobi said:


> I am currently running 4x8gb single Patriot Viper Steel 4400mhz. I am currently running them at 3800mhz 16-16-16-32-48-CR1. Getting there was relatively painless. Tighter is possible but you have to be more careful, taking your time and changing a few things at a time and rebooting in between so you can check for stability. This is the most repeated tip I get. Don’t change everything at once when going for very tight timings.
> 
> You are most likely running B-Die on those sticks. You can confirm with Typhoon Burner.
> 
> I would follow suggestion given to me here a few pages back and that is to use the feature MemoryTryIt!! And choose 3800 mhz cl18 (with 4 sticks). Save and reboot. It will most likely boot to windows. Let cycle reboot if it does so. It does at least two tries for memory training. You can also change that setting...
> 
> Once you get a successful boot, do a memory test and check for errors. It should be fine though. Then, keeping all else the same, change the primaries to 16-16-16-32-48. Reboot and see if you get successful boot. That process should take like a couple of hrs with some testing in between. Should not be much trouble to get there and it should be a good starting point to go tighter. For me, I used DRAM CALC to tighten secondary and tertiary timings. Planning on going to CL15 and then CL14 timings ‘cause I want solid stable performance before going down in timings and that takes time regardless of what kit you have.
> 
> 
> I started with two sticks and then went to four. Experience has been the same in terms of performance. And the process to tune to CL16 was the same for both 2 and 4 dimms. DRAM calc does ask you to change some other values when running four dimms.
> 
> 
> You already have the RAM, so go for it.
> 
> Edit: I checked it out and that RAM is beautiful!! Like them so much more than my Patriot kits! Also, reviews of people reporting these are B-Die Samsung ICs and good timings at 3800mhz using Ryzen.
> 
> Edit 2: condensed a bit further.


Thanks for your response. A big part of my buying the Unify was the helpful community here!


----------



## bloot

T3XX said:


> I agree with you that Core Performance Boost is of no use... but since its grayed out does that mean what....?? is it disabled for sure?? is it still in auto?
> 
> I am trying to figure out the 10 degree jump in temps while sitting idle at the desktop and like I said MANY people have this issue with Ryzen and only thing I could find out was that you need to disable the Core Performance Boost.... Anyone that knows ANYTHING about the 10 degree jumping around at idle help me out if you will... cause so far only answer I have found was to disable Core Performance Boost...


The moment you manually oc the cpu it is disabled. But if you are in doubt, set multiplier to auto and then disable it by yourself.

And about the temp spikes it's a completely normal behaviour on ryzen cpus afaik, they are very sensitive and wake up very quickly https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

I wanted to share some findings I've had . . . 

Haven't jumped on the new BIOS yet but did update to the new AMD x570 drivers released on 1/16/20.

Just tried my hand at my OC and here is what I got...

BIOS..
CPU...
CPU mult : 43.5 (all core)
Vcore: 1.325
LLC Mode: Mode 2
PBO: Disabled
Cool n' Quiet: Disabled
SOC V: 1.100

RAM...
TRY IT: 3600Mhz 16-18-18-37
Memory MFC: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BLS2K16G4D32AESB
Voltage: 1.4

Pic is after CineBench 20 and Aida64 runs


I REALLY would like to tweak my memory some more to get the latency down and timings tighter but I have a really hard time using that DRAM calc and inputting the params. Would really appreciate ANY help. 

I do feel like I lucked out on this chip. I did have a quick Q though . . . when everyone is talking about CPU VCore voltage and the max for a 3700x all core OC being 1.325, when I am doing these tests, I set the Vcore in the BIOS to 3.125 (and the other settings above) and monitor everything using HWiNFO64. Am I supposed to worry about the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" reading, or the "Vcore" reading itself? I just want to know how far I can safely push my voltage before it becomes unsafe for all core boost. I mainly play games and never leave my system on except to play games so just want to be sure I can get the max out of it without frying it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nc0gnet0

T3XX said:


> I got a question for all yall wonderful minds out there... Ever since first Gen Ryzen when I had the 1700X I have had an issue regarding TEMPS at idle.. Here is an example (I am not the only one who has this issue either, many people do) If I am sitting at desktop not doing anything lets say my temp is 30C, then all the sudden for no reason it jumps to 40C and then slowly makes its way back down to 30C and then does it again... Now no matter what temp it idles at it ALWAYS spikes in 10C and then goes back down......
> 
> I have been doing so looking and finally found something that MIGHT help/be the reason but for some reason in my BIOS it is grayed out and cant mess with it... Look at screen shot, its called Core Performance Boost.
> 
> Does anyone have this NOT grayed out and can change it, OR does anyone know why mine is grayed out....
> 
> Also if someone has another answer as to why ryzren spikes like this and how to fix it let me know please. Thanks as always!


LOL, that is more an issue with your monitoring software than it is with your CPU. Cores will go into a low power state when not in use (idle) and as a result have a lower temp, BUT, your monitoring software will constantly "poll" each CPU core, causing a voltage spike (a wakeup call if you will) causing that brief jump in temp.


----------



## bottjeremy

GLoBaLReBeL said:


> I wanted to share some findings I've had . . .
> 
> Haven't jumped on the new BIOS yet but did update to the new AMD x570 drivers released on 1/16/20.
> 
> Just tried my hand at my OC and here is what I got...
> 
> BIOS..
> CPU...
> CPU mult : 43.5 (all core)
> Vcore: 1.325
> LLC Mode: Mode 2
> PBO: Disabled
> Cool n' Quiet: Disabled
> SOC V: 1.100
> 
> RAM...
> TRY IT: 3600Mhz 16-18-18-37
> Memory MFC: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz DDR4 DRAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BLS2K16G4D32AESB
> Voltage: 1.4
> 
> Pic is after CineBench 20 and Aida64 runs
> 
> 
> I REALLY would like to tweak my memory some more to get the latency down and timings tighter but I have a really hard time using that DRAM calc and inputting the params. Would really appreciate ANY help.
> 
> I do feel like I lucked out on this chip. I did have a quick Q though . . . when everyone is talking about CPU VCore voltage and the max for a 3700x all core OC being 1.325, when I am doing these tests, I set the Vcore in the BIOS to 3.125 (and the other settings above) and monitor everything using HWiNFO64. Am I supposed to worry about the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" reading, or the "Vcore" reading itself? I just want to know how far I can safely push my voltage before it becomes unsafe for all core boost. I mainly play games and never leave my system on except to play games so just want to be sure I can get the max out of it without frying it.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


PM me and I'll help out.


----------



## Schrotty45

Cidious said:


> https://www.file-upload.net/download-13857809/7C35_a34.zip.html


I have upload this and i use now 3 days and i see the SSD write speed is a little better now but not perfect.


----------



## boldenc

Should I opt for max vcore 1.325v under load or fixed 1.325v vCore set in bios?


----------



## Cidious

For two days I've been redoing my loop. Mind you my case has no window hahahaha.

Before:
360x30 Rad with 6 Corsair ML fans + Raystorm XSPC block, transparant softubing etc...


After:
Added an 120mm radiator in the bottom with push/pull 120mm Corsair ML fans. Sleeved the tubes, redone cable management, improved loop flow etc, further flattened my Raystorm Pro block, increased mounting pressure by adding a ring to the springs of every stand. 

Result about 6 degrees less on a single Cinebench run @ 62 was 68 degrees. OCCT small packages stabilises at 68 degrees was 72 degrees. No performance increase. Haven't played with more settings yet. Was busy building haha. 

I'll give the lady a spin these days and see if I can get some more performance out of her with the better cooling.


----------



## nc0gnet0

Cidious said:


> For two days I've been redoing my loop. Mind you my case has no window hahahaha.
> 
> Before:
> 360x30 Rad with 6 Corsair ML fans + Raystorm XSPC block, transparant softubing etc...
> 
> 
> After:
> Added an 120mm radiator in the bottom with push/pull 120mm Corsair ML fans. Sleeved the tubes, redone cable management, improved loop flow etc, further flattened my Raystorm Pro block, increased mounting pressure by adding a ring to the springs of every stand.
> 
> Result about 6 degrees less on a single Cinebench run @ 62 was 68 degrees. OCCT small packages stabilises at 68 degrees was 72 degrees. No performance increase. Haven't played with more settings yet. Was busy building haha.
> 
> I'll give the lady a spin these days and see if I can get some more performance out of her with the better cooling.



Very nice, but how do you work in that thing?


----------



## LOKI23NY

All the parts arrived and I was able to put everything together this morning. I have a lot to read up on, it's been ages since I've had an AMD system and I'm also not used to the bios. Definitely a little overwhelming at first.

I still need to to order a waterblock and decided what rads I'd like to use this time around. Right now I'm just running the wraith cooler. I'm impressed at the weight and the build quality of the motherboard. Also loving the all black styling.

Two quick questions - 

Should I install the beta bios? 

Onboard audio - Audio is working fine currently with whatever driver was installed during the windows 10 setup, but if I install the Realtek HD Universal Driver from the website I end up with no audio?


Specs for the new build:

MSI MEG x570 Unify
Ryzen 3600
Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz
EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 Super Black Gaming
Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum 760W
Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 500GB
Samsung 860 evo 500gb and 250gb (plan on adding a 2tb ssd as a large storage drive so I can retire the larger 3tb drive that I currently have)
Phanteks Phanteks Enthoo 719


----------



## os2wiz

Cidious said:


> This thread got a sour taste LOL.
> 
> TBH it's not the boards fault that you broke the slots on it... reinforced slots are a pretty recent thing to be maintstream and I have been in the industry for quite a while, never EVER broke a memory slot.. being careful with your equipment is something that's a responsibility too. And since we are comparing penis lengths in this thread now.. Your 280 Eisbaer is a joke next to my Alpha cool setup... 360+120 intake rads.. D5 and XSPC Raystorm Pro block... Hooking it up to a chiller this summer.. since they are just dirt cheap here in China.
> 
> Sooooo let's stop comparing micro-penis sizes and get on topic about the board and it's capabilities.


Actually it was the baords fau;t. The memory tab broke because the dimm would not go in properly due to two bent pins in the slot. I did not bend them and the person who discovered them bent after the board was returned to me by MSI with the tab replaced managed to fix the bent pins so the dimms could dit in them properly. MSI failed to see the problem when the board was manufactured and passed Quality Control. Since I had only used 2 dimm slots which both worked with my dual ranked memor this never became an issue until I tried the twin Patriot Viper single rank dimm kits I purchased through Amazon. In any case it is over and done with. I do not bellyache for the sake of it. The issue is over and done with.


----------



## Forsaken1

LOKI23NY said:


> Two quick questions -
> 
> Should I install the beta bios?
> 
> Onboard audio - Audio is working fine currently with whatever driver was installed during the windows 10 setup, but if I install the Realtek HD Universal Driver from the website I end up with no audio?


Beta bios up to you.
Sound issue is odd.Would consult MSI and/or look for a updated driver.


----------



## Cidious

nc0gnet0 said:


> Very nice, but how do you work in that thing?


What do you mean work in that thing? Thing referring to my case? And work as in DIY? Not sure what you're asking.


----------



## Cidious

os2wiz said:


> Actually it was the baords fau;t. The memory tab broke because the dimm would not go in properly due to two bent pins in the slot. I did not bend them and the person who discovered them bent after the board was returned to me by MSI with the tab replaced managed to fix the bent pins so the dimms could dit in them properly. MSI failed to see the problem when the board was manufactured and passed Quality Control. Since I had only used 2 dimm slots which both worked with my dual ranked memor this never became an issue until I tried the twin Patriot Viper single rank dimm kits I purchased through Amazon. In any case it is over and done with. I do not bellyache for the sake of it. The issue is over and done with.


Got it. How's the ACE now?



And I admit it was a bit of a tight squeeze to get the last tube on in the bottom but with some creative thinking I got it sorted and without leaking. My fingers hurt though of screwing the fittings. The Bosch GO2 is a man's best friend. I also own the GO1 but it's too strong for PC building the new version mitigates all those issues and is a gem to work with.


----------



## Cidious

Last week couldn't get 4.4Ghz on 1.375v This week with new and improved cooling 4.4Ghz on 1.325v. I'll try 4.45Ghz next. or lower voltage a bit more on 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Cidious

> You don't know the power of the Darkside!


4.4Ghz @ 1.300v by 60 degrees CB load. CB stable. Doing OCCT now. Anyone higher CB 3800X score?


----------



## nc0gnet0

Cidious said:


> What do you mean work in that thing? Thing referring to my case? And work as in DIY? Not sure what you're asking.


As in it looks really tight in there......not much room to work?


----------



## Cidious

nc0gnet0 said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean work in that thing? Thing referring to my case? And work as in DIY? Not sure what you're asking.
> 
> 
> 
> As in it looks really tight in there......not much room to work?
Click to expand...

It's a Fractal Design Define R6 case. Not the smallest. But the bottom rad was a bit trouble connecting the final tube. The other things is just using logical order. Once you've done it a couple of times you know what to connect first and what later.


----------



## eliwankenobi

All this talk about watercooling and I already started looking at kits. But they are so expensive. Even a Fluid gaming kit from EK. Wouldn’t want to just go with AIO. NH-D15 is so good, I don’t see the value. Would love open loop but damn those prices


----------



## Mainsil

eliwankenobi said:


> All this talk about watercooling and I already started looking at kits. But they are so expensive. Even a Fluid gaming kit from EK. Wouldn’t want to just go with AIO. NH-D15 is so good, I don’t see the value. Would love open loop but damn those prices


Silly expensive but the parts can last. I set my loop up over seven years ago, and the only thing I've replaced on it was the water block (upgraded to a Ryzen system). However, old fittings and reservoir look old, so if your big on aesthetics then it will likely be long term expensive.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Mainsil said:


> Silly expensive but the parts can last. I set my loop up over seven years ago, and the only thing I've replaced on it was the water block (upgraded to a Ryzen system). However, old fittings and reservoir look old, so if your big on aesthetics then it will likely be long term expensive.


Nah, if by aesthetics you mean RGB, I don't care for that.. It's part of the reason I bought the Unify. For me, it would be soft tubing and clear coolant. Used the EK configurator, was able to setup something for $300, using top quality parts, which is surprising because I would have to pay as much for some of their kits, including their Fluid Gaming Lineup (aluminum parts). Looking into Alphacool, XSPC, Corsair, and see what I find.


----------



## eliwankenobi

PSA: In case no one had noticed yet.... new drivers posted on the support website for Unify. BT,Wifi, PCI-E, audio, etc


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Nah, if by aesthetics you mean RGB, I don't care for that.. It's part of the reason I bought the Unify. For me, it would be soft tubing and clear coolant. Used the EK configurator, was able to setup something for $300, using top quality parts, which is surprising because I would have to pay as much for some of their kits, including their Fluid Gaming Lineup (aluminum parts). Looking into Alphacool, XSPC, Corsair, and see what I find.


Alphacool has good bang for buck radiators. look for NexXxos v.2 or if you really want to be on budget V1 but less flexibility same performance. XSPC has better CPU blocks. Raystorm Pro is what I use. Price is not cheap or not exaggerated. If you want more budget, look into the Bykski AM4 Ryzen block. It's pretty decent and even cheaper. for pumps. Best is a Lowara D5. But I went with the infamous Alphacool VPP755.. which has ben renown for for it's failing rate in version V.1 and V.2. I have V.3. They supposedly fixed all those issues.... So far so good after 2 months of usages at 2600-3200 RPM. It's not as strong as a regular Lowara D5 but it's very quiet in return. whatever you do, DO NOT GET THE V.1 or V.2 there is a whole thread on here with horror stories. 

Happy cooling! 


Disclaimer: A decent air cooler will more than do the job for your 3800X but watercooling is just heaps of fun and future expansion is an option. I like the work space around the processor and I like that the GPU doesn't heat up the processor when gaming. That said during gaming our 3800X will barely load.. min is constantly between 30-40% utilisation at around 45 degrees. So that bit of extra heat from the GPU probably won't do too much harm with an aircooler.


----------



## bloot

eliwankenobi said:


> PSA: In case no one had noticed yet.... new drivers posted on the support website for Unify. BT,Wifi, PCI-E, audio, etc


Nahimic software does not work yet with newest audio drivers.


----------



## Cidious

Nahimic is overrated bloatware if you ask me... A glorified equalizer.. but really nothing more. But thanks for noticing haha.


Other than That I've been experimenting with gaming performance running a manual OC on my 3800X of 4.4Ghz @ 1.3250v. Guess what literally no difference in performance. Not even on 1080p. Might be that my 2070 Super can't bottleneck the 3800X anyway.

What does happen is that gaming temperatures lower even more since the voltage during gaming is not constantly spiking up to 1.45v anymore but just 1.33v resulting in -5-10 degrees less heat depending on the game I'm playing. Utilization is between 5-35% mostly. Only in Anno 1800 for example, it will start working a bit harder up to 45%. Now Temps were already great about 50-55 ish during full load gaming.. but now it's rocking between 40-45 not topping 46 during 2 hours of gaming. And I've ran multiple benchmarks with Super Position, 3DMark TimeSpy, Final Fantasy Benchmark and Anno 1800. No performance degradation. 

I thought those clock spikes up to 4500Mhz with XFR would have some benefit but none. I'm sticking to manual OC for a while. See how that goes. I haven't felt any downsides yet. Cinebench temperatures are also 5-8 degrees lower than with XFR. 

I haven't tried PBO yet though with the new cooling.


----------



## Mainsil

eliwankenobi said:


> Nah, if by aesthetics you mean RGB, I don't care for that.. It's part of the reason I bought the Unify. For me, it would be soft tubing and clear coolant. Used the EK configurator, was able to setup something for $300, using top quality parts, which is surprising because I would have to pay as much for some of their kits, including their Fluid Gaming Lineup (aluminum parts). Looking into Alphacool, XSPC, Corsair, and see what I find.


Wish you great luck, a water loop is quite fun to design and build. However, I was referring to the amazing builds where every detail is customized (not much RGB then). My loop was pretty pedestrian to begin with, and now the fittings look used (but serviceable), and the reservoir has some stress cracks (but does not leak). My computer sits under my desk, so I don't really care what it looks like as long as its quite and cool. If I was concerned with aesthetics, I would probably replace everything but my radiators.

I'm a big fan of distilled water. It requires very little maintenance if you keep to copper/brass loop, plasticizer free tubing, and just a bit of biocide. Not only is distilled water is dirt cheap, but I've only drained the system 3 times in 7 years and have had no problems (other than an initial cosmetic issue due to excessive use of biocide).


----------



## Cidious

Interesting about the distilled water. Currently I'm just using premixed from Alphacool, Cape Kelvin or something. Transparant. I did notice some oxidation in the filter and slight oxidation in the cooling block after about 2 months of use. A bit of vinegar and a toothbrush fixed that. Oxidation is normal I guess. Removed the filter now. Guessing it will just clog up over time and didn't figure out a fast way to be able to refresh it yet without the complication of extra taps etc.


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> Bdie is not argument an for Ryzen 4000. Rev E can do far above 4000Mhz more easily than most bdie can. They are easier to drive than Bdie. Sorry but I have both bdie and edie and I'll get edie every time as long as the price is lower for any mainstream build. Pushing my bdie to 3800 CL14 took A LOT more voltage than I was comfortable with for daily usage with severe diminishing returns. If you're a dedicated overclocker and do it for the numbers then by all means get 2x16gb bdie or use your kit. If you're a mainstream user trying to get good speed out of your system for daily usage then e-die is more than sufficient.
> 
> My humble opinion. I'm sure some people swear with bdie because they are overclocking enthousiasts but the reality is not much extra raw performance for quite the premium price. That said. If you can get cheap well binned b-die by all means take it. It's good memory. If you want to run 4x8gb then take E-die. It's easier to drive for the memory controller. Higher chance of getting it above 3733 Mhz and possibly to 3800 Mhz. B-die is loading heavier on the memory controller.
> 
> For example here in China 4x8GB rev-e or 2x16gb rev-e costs less than $150 but a decently binnen b-die kit will set me back $175 for 2x8gb.. It also depends on pricing in your area.


Hi,
Can you elaborate on the e-dies, manufacturer/model. Thanks


----------



## grimbo

Hi everyone.
Just bought the 3900x and I have more or less decided to go with the UNIFY as it looks like a no nonsense mobo which ticks most of the boxes.
I am struggling with the memory part though.

I need at least 64Gb for my line of work. 3600 cl16
Should I be looking for a kit (4x16) or is it ok to go for 2 kits of (2x16) bought at the same time?
Do you have any suggestions for any particular kits?
Thanks


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> Hi,
> Can you elaborate on the e-dies, manufacturer/model. Thanks


Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 with AES in the SKU number will do fine. 


And yes 2x16GB will do fine and I'd advice you the same kit as I describe here above. No nonsense. They are 3200 CL16 kits but they ALL run 3800CL16 easily with some minor tweaks on low voltage levels. Much cheaper than B-die and WAYYYY better than those G.Skill NEO CJR kits that are 3600 CL 16 19 19 and can't go up. Edie will be easier to run on 3800 when you have 4 sticks than bdie. Bdie might get stuck at 3600 or 3733.


----------



## bottjeremy

grimbo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just bought the 3900x and I have more or less decided to go with the UNIFY as it looks like a no nonsense mobo which ticks most of the boxes.
> I am struggling with the memory part though.
> 
> I need at least 64Gb for my line of work. 3600 cl16 - F4-3200C14D-32GFX
> Should I be looking for a kit (4x16) or is it ok to go for 2 kits of (2x16) bought at the same time?
> Do you have any suggestions for any particular kits?
> Thanks


I run these. Buy 2 sets of them. They are B-Die and will easily do 3600 C16. I run 3800 C16. They are on G-Skill compatibility list for Unify Board. - F4-3200C14D-32GFX
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...m_re=F4-3200C14D-32GFX-_-20-232-899-_-Product

Other option are these, but they are Hynix so may or may not do 3600 c16,16,16 - F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-64gb...re=F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC-_-20-232-865-_-Product

https://gskill.com/configurator?pag...524715120&chipset=1562635032&model=1574992697

https://gskill.com/configurator?pag...x4),Tested_Speed§3200MHz,Tested_Speed§3600MHz,

Also, here are the memory settings to use in BIOS for the 4 x Flare-X modules I linked.


----------



## Hale59

Anybody using full custom water with this board? Show pictures please.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Notbn said:


> Installed. Happy with it so far. For some reason it didn't apply the XMP timings to my G.Skill Flare X kit, only the speed. I set them manually and all is fine, but I didn't mess around with it too much after that. Running 3200 CL14 for now.


Hello,

Like your picture!

Here's mine. Less organized than yours but not too cluttered. Needed to buy an additional SATA add in card for DVD-Drive and for my WD RED HDD :doh: 

The other 4 ports are populated by 4x 1TB Micron 1100 SSDs. 1 drive for my cloud storage services and the other 3 in RAID 0 using Windows Storage spaces for my games library. The idea is later when the sales are back is to at least get a 1TB NVMe drive to replace my normal data ssd

Soon, the DVD Drive is going away and the 200mm fan and 5.25" drive cage will be removed and be replaced with a bracket to hold 3x120mm Delta fans to blow in cool air directly into the CPU area. The bottom noctua fan will also be replaced by another black Delta fan so as to complete the all black build. 

The small fan at the top middle is straight above the memory modules, which I hope is helping in blowing air through the Dimms to keep them cool. Not sure how it's working out with the Huge NH-D15 sucking up all the air. 

Also, like you I am experiencing that when I apply XMP profile, it does not add the timings. Only the speed of the profile


----------



## Notbn

Not an expert OCer by any means, especially when it comes to memory. I used one of the memory try it! profiles for 3600CL14, timings are 14-14-14-34 I believe, and got it running at 1.43V. Haven't tested for stability but it boots into windows and plays games without issue.


As an aside, I'm liking the board so far. Much more comfortable with chipset temps on this board. MSI seems to be one of the few that got it right with the chipset.


----------



## Mainsil

Hale59 said:


> Anybody using full custom water with this board? Show pictures please.


Not much to look at but here you go. Seven+ year old loop, just replaced the electronics. CPU water block is new Raystorm pro (since I went from Intel to AMD). GPU is Asus Poseidon 1080TI with hybrid fan/water cooling because I couldn't find a GPU water block I liked when I replaced my old Graphics card. Fittings are Koolance, tubing is Tygon plasticizer free, liquid is distilled water with anti-microbial.


Sorry the photo is showing upside down. I even tried rotating on my computer and reloading, still ended upside down. go figure.


----------



## Sakaana303

Hale59 said:


> Anybody using full custom water with this board? Show pictures please.



Nothing optimized yet so work in progress.


----------



## Hale59

Mainsil said:


> Not much to look at but here you go. Seven+ year old loop, just replaced the electronics. CPU water block is new Raystorm pro (since I went from Intel to AMD). GPU is Asus Poseidon 1080TI with hybrid fan/water cooling because I couldn't find a GPU water block I liked when I replaced my old Graphics card. Fittings are Koolance, tubing is Tygon plasticizer free, liquid is distilled water with anti-microbial.
> 
> 
> Sorry the photo is showing upside down. I even tried rotating on my computer and reloading, still ended upside down. go figure.





Sakaana303 said:


> Nothing optimized yet so work in progress.


Thanks guys.
Forgot to mention that I am not looking how your box looks.
I want to see the motherboard in the set up.
I have ideas. Work in progress.


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Forgot to mention that I am not looking how your box looks.
> I want to see the motherboard in the set up.
> I have ideas. Work in progress.


That's exactly what they showed.. the motherboard in the setup.... What do you want my man? 

Unify is a lovely board to work with. Connectors in the right positions, enough fan headers, Lovely layout with PCIE slots and m.2 slots. Ram slots well positioned (on my Mortar they were too high on the board).


----------



## Sakaana303

Hale59 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I want to see the motherboard in the set up.
> I have ideas. Work in progress.



So you`re thinking about to cool the MoBo with water?
Would be no option for me personally since the heatsinks are good as they are.
And as far as i know there are no water blocks available for X570 yet but i bet EK will make some.


----------



## grimbo

Thanks for your reply. 
I d rather start at 3600 and take from there.
Any other suggestions.?
The fact that all four slots will be occupied does this affect the performance a lot. .?
In regards to one sided dimms or dual side which one is the preferred option?
Sorry for all the (stupid?) questions. I am not planning on extreme oc ing.
I just want to make sure that the new rig will not be under performing.
The pc will be used for 3D modeling and 3D rendering mainly and slight improvements can have a huge effect on rendering times /large file management.


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> That's exactly what they showed.. the motherboard in the setup.... What do you want my man?
> 
> Unify is a lovely board to work with. Connectors in the right positions, enough fan headers, Lovely layout with PCIE slots and m.2 slots. Ram slots well positioned (on my Mortar they were too high on the board).


Well, in your case, I can't see the chipset fan block. Your gpu is too big.
I have this motherboard.
I have plans for it.



Sakaana303 said:


> So you`re thinking about to cool the MoBo with water?
> Would be no option for me personally since the heatsinks are good as they are.
> And as far as i know there are no water blocks available for X570 yet but i bet EK will make some.


Yes, it is good as it is. But I can make it better.
If I wish to place the VRMs under water, I will have to change them. Probably in a couple of months, perhaps.
Ekwb made a chipset for another X570, but it is so tiny, that the motherboard looks naked.

I could have used HeatKiller chipset water block, but is not the fact that it is small, but the Unify looks so naked.

I have plans for a chipset water block, the size of the original chipset fan block. In acrylic/plexi, and another in acetal (pom).
In a month's time I will show them.


----------



## bottjeremy

grimbo said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I d rather start at 3600 and take from there.
> Any other suggestions.?
> The fact that all four slots will be occupied does this affect the performance a lot. .?
> In regards to one sided dimms or dual side which one is the preferred option?
> Sorry for all the (stupid?) questions. I am not planning on extreme oc ing.
> I just want to make sure that the new rig will not be under performing.
> The pc will be used for 3D modeling and 3D rendering mainly and slight improvements can have a huge effect on rendering times /large file management.


2 x Dual Rank DIMMs are the preferred memory type for this board. I posted on this in December if you look at earlier posts.

As far as reaching your 64GB requirements with 2 x 32GB Dual Rank @ 3600mhz c16, I don't see that this is supported today. Someone correct me with tangible data if you have it please.

I would stick with the 4 x B-Die to try and make 3600Mhz work TBH.


Here is something that might work for you with much slower timings. It would be 2 x 32GB @ 3200Mhz. Compatibility lists shows that you can only run max 2 x sticks of these though.

https://www.newegg.com/corsair-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236592 - CMK64GX4M2D3600C18


----------



## Peen

Tried a quick OC on my 3950X. Seems to be about 4.4Ghz CCD0 and 4.2Ghz CCD1 1.23v under load Prime95 stable. I can do 4.5Ghz CCD0 and 4.3Ghz CCD1 around 1.3v under load Prime95.

IF 1900Mhz

4x8GB B-Die 3800Mhz 16-16-16-32 1.35v (4 sticks Patriot 4133)

MSI MEG UNIFY


----------



## Forsaken1

Peen said:


> Tried a quick OC on my 3950X. Seems to be about 4.4Ghz CCD0 and 4.2Ghz CCD1 1.23v under load Prime95 stable. I can do 4.5Ghz CCD0 and 4.3Ghz CCD1 around 1.3v under load Prime95.
> 
> IF 1900Mhz
> 
> 4x8GB B-Die 3800Mhz 16-16-16-32 1.35v (4 sticks Patriot 4133)
> 
> MSI MEG UNIFY


Nice.
To bad AMD gimps CCD1.BS they do this.
Thought I’d be gtg.Essentially disable CCD1 and run 0 at 4.6.
Performs poorly for me this way.

Bring on 4000 series with 2 good CCD.


----------



## Peen

Forsaken1 said:


> Nice.
> To bad AMD gimps CCD1.BS they do this.
> Thought I’d be gtg.Essentially disable CCD1 and run 0 at 4.6.
> Performs poorly for me this way.
> 
> Bring on 4000 series with 2 good CCD.


It is a bit gimp, but I will say this one of the easiest systems I've used to tweak/overclock. I will be running CPU stock (No PBO) since power consumption is much better. I always like to see what a system is capable of, though.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Looking for a little guidance with this Ryzen overclocking. If I'm understanding most of what I've been reading, memory speed and timings play a big role in the overall results. I started playing around with some settings for an all core oc. With my ram (Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz) I started out by setting the speed to 3800, flck 1900 and timing 16.16.16.16.32 1.4v. For the all core oc I had started off with 41 multiplier. Also changed a few other settings based on things I've picked up others adjusting. 

I hadn't run any extensive stress tests but passed memtest and occt for close to 2 hours (normally on my old intel system I would lock in an OC by running these overnight) and had done some gaming without any issues. Today I decided to play around with the dram calculator and after plugging in all of the timings, I wasn't able to even boot into windows.

I'm wondering if I'm getting ahead of myself by changing too many settings at first before locking the memory timings down? If I'm understanding things correctly, locking down all of the sub timings will help with overall performance?


----------



## Notbn

Did some playing around tonight. 4.3gHz @1.2V all core, 3800X. Memory at 3600 CL14 @1.45V.


----------



## Schmuckley

It has 2 PS2 poerts?


----------



## bottjeremy

LOKI23NY said:


> Looking for a little guidance with this Ryzen overclocking. If I'm understanding most of what I've been reading, memory speed and timings play a big role in the overall results. I started playing around with some settings for an all core oc. With my ram (Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz) I started out by setting the speed to 3800, flck 1900 and timing 16.16.16.16.32 1.4v. For the all core oc I had started off with 41 multiplier. Also changed a few other settings based on things I've picked up others adjusting.
> 
> I hadn't run any extensive stress tests but passed memtest and occt for close to 2 hours (normally on my old intel system I would lock in an OC by running these overnight) and had done some gaming without any issues. Today I decided to play around with the dram calculator and after plugging in all of the timings, I wasn't able to even boot into windows.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm getting ahead of myself by changing too many settings at first before locking the memory timings down? If I'm understanding things correctly, locking down all of the sub timings will help with overall performance?


Ping me on discord if you need help with OC. 
bluesteel#6987


----------



## T3XX

LOKI23NY said:


> Looking for a little guidance with this Ryzen overclocking. If I'm understanding most of what I've been reading, memory speed and timings play a big role in the overall results. I started playing around with some settings for an all core oc. With my ram (Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz) I started out by setting the speed to 3800, flck 1900 and timing 16.16.16.16.32 1.4v. For the all core oc I had started off with 41 multiplier. Also changed a few other settings based on things I've picked up others adjusting.
> 
> I hadn't run any extensive stress tests but passed memtest and occt for close to 2 hours (normally on my old intel system I would lock in an OC by running these overnight) and had done some gaming without any issues. Today I decided to play around with the dram calculator and after plugging in all of the timings, I wasn't able to even boot into windows.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm getting ahead of myself by changing too many settings at first before locking the memory timings down? If I'm understanding things correctly, locking down all of the sub timings will help with overall performance?


Hey!! Welcome! I would recommend starting out by having a default bios and just OCing the ram first and then OC the CPU. Really if you need help hit up bottjeremy like he said as he helped me out learning the RAM OCing as that is the only thing in all my years of building computer I had never done and now I understand most of it thanks to bottjeremy.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Decided to return my two Patriot Viper Steel kits. I was having stability issues at different speeds and different settings, even safe ones like 3600mhz loose timings. I thought I had a solid 3800c16 config, and playing a game it would crash. They passed MemTest86 good. But the. Tested with DEAL Calc test and they gabe errors. One of the kits I had to RMA too as I stated before. I don’t know if the problem is with one the other kit, or my CPU not liking 4 sticks on a daisy chain mobo or if the fact that the kit is not on the QVL is also affecting or what. Probably with more time I could have made it work (or not) and I would love to have all the time to tinker with it and test one kit at a time and so on... but the return window was closing so I said “screw it” and bought a Trident Z Neo kit. 32GB Dual Rank CL16-16-16-36 Samsung B-Die. 

It was $35 more than the two Patriot kits and with that I have completely blown the budget for my Ryzen upgrade. But at least I have the peace of mind that these are specifically marketed as Ryzen compatible with XMP and give me a pretty good fallback if all else fails. GSkill has validated them on the full x570 MSI lineup but the Unify which wasn’t around when they were released but should be OK. 

I’m hoping I can get 3800mhz cl16 or better stable on these.

I hope others have better luck than me with the Patriot kits. They are good and other people here have had good results with them. Maybe they were not for me.


----------



## Cidious

Good on ya. let me know the Aida scores you achieve on them. I have 2 x 16GB edie here and 2 x 8GB bdie. People are constantly advising bdie but from my testing it barely makes a difference with the much cheaper edie. The diffence in my testing being single rank vs dual rank though. In favor of the edie. 

I paid 1200 RMB ($175) for the RAM sticks and another $15 for the custom cooling which makes it better than the Trident Z heatspreaders. I'm guessing you paid about $300 dollar for them? That's almost double. I mean I would have put that extra cash in the upgrade to the 3900X or a better graphics card. 


Not to take anything away from your system. It's a great memory kit also. If you want the best of the best then it's definitely the kit I'd pick but I'm very skeptical about how much better it is than a regular edie kit of the same size at almost half the price. I did benchmark runs for gaming (1080p-1440p. not going to manipulate testing on 720p like reviewers do which is completely useless for real world usage) and rendering and no difference whatsoever between tuned bdie and lazy edie settings. Disclaimer. This is on reasonable daily voltage settings. Both kits run 1.4v I don't fancy running memory on 1.45v-1.5v for daily usage. Obviously when you push bdie to 1.5v you can get tighter timings in the end but is that really something you want for daily usage?


Shared my Aida in the attachment with just DRAM calculator fast preset. Nothing fine-tuned. My bdie does only slightly better at single rank at reads and latency but copy is better on the dual rank edie. The screenshots are from different motherboards. But both MSI. I did run my bdie on the Unify also same results just 1ns lower latency. Sadly don't have a screenshot on it and currently don't feel like swapping right now. Just focus on my Unify screenshot and compare it to your bdie dual rank when it comes in. 

I hope you can share your results when you get them so we can make a fairly honest comparison. Same board, same processor etc.


----------



## Scoty

How can i set this on the Unify?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...g-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-1079.html


----------



## bloot

Scoty said:


> How can i set this on the Unify?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...g-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-1079.html


I tried and it does not work for single thread, only for multi and the bump in cb20 score is not that spectacular (~7350 vs ~7450). On single thread, it only clocks at around 2000MHz with those settings :S

Maybe I missed something.


----------



## skline00

Sakana303: Thanks for your photo. My goodness that Phantek 719 is a big case. I just have the Ethhoo Pro and was able to squeeze a Magicool 360mm slim in the top and a alpha cool 240mm rad in the front. I'm only cooling the cpu (3900x) and don't have the Radeon VII on water. 

How many rads do you have in that? 3 (top, front, bottom?)


----------



## skline00

Cidious, thank you for all of your posting. My MSI X570 Unify/3900x was using 2 sticks of DDR4-3200 Flare-X (8 gigs each) but I decided to upgrade to 32 gigs so I picked up 2-16gig GSkill TridentZ-Neo DDR4-3600 ram with the slower timing for @$180.00.

All I did was enable the XMP profile. Did not even have to set the dram frequency from auto to 3600 as the MB recognized it.

Here are my results running stock memory and cpu.


----------



## bottjeremy

Cidious said:


> Good on ya. let me know the Aida scores you achieve on them. I have 2 x 16GB edie here and 2 x 8GB bdie. People are constantly advising bdie but from my testing it barely makes a difference with the much cheaper edie. The diffence in my testing being single rank vs dual rank though. In favor of the edie.
> 
> I paid 1200 RMB ($175) for the RAM sticks and another $15 for the custom cooling which makes it better than the Trident Z heatspreaders. I'm guessing you paid about $300 dollar for them? That's almost double. I mean I would have put that extra cash in the upgrade to the 3900X or a better graphics card.
> 
> 
> Not to take anything away from your system. It's a great memory kit also. If you want the best of the best then it's definitely the kit I'd pick but I'm very skeptical about how much better it is than a regular edie kit of the same size at almost half the price. I did benchmark runs for gaming (1080p-1440p. not going to manipulate testing on 720p like reviewers do which is completely useless for real world usage) and rendering and no difference whatsoever between tuned bdie and lazy edie settings. Disclaimer. This is on reasonable daily voltage settings. Both kits run 1.4v I don't fancy running memory on 1.45v-1.5v for daily usage. Obviously when you push bdie to 1.5v you can get tighter timings in the end but is that really something you want for daily usage?
> 
> 
> Shared my Aida in the attachment with just DRAM calculator fast preset. Nothing fine-tuned. My bdie does only slightly better at single rank at reads and latency but copy is better on the dual rank edie. The screenshots are from different motherboards. But both MSI. I did run my bdie on the Unify also same results just 1ns lower latency. Sadly don't have a screenshot on it and currently don't feel like swapping right now. Just focus on my Unify screenshot and compare it to your bdie dual rank when it comes in.
> 
> I hope you can share your results when you get them so we can make a fairly honest comparison. Same board, same processor etc.


I don't have a 3800x, but here are my results with 2 sticks that i paid $230 for.

I just re-ran my benchmark this morning. I have the 2 B-Die sticks in the picture 2 x 16GB. Memory Try IT 3800/1900. Put in the settings from Ryzen Calc. I choose 1.4volts in the BIOS for sticks.


----------



## bottjeremy

Update on audio drivers. They are working fine now.

Process:
-Download both files in screen capture.
-Install Version 6.0.8858.1 Driver package first which will uninstall old drivers, perform a reboot, and then install the new drivers
-Next, I went into windows store and uninstalled Nahimic and reinstalled it - not sure if this step was even required
-Lastly, I installed the 1.3.2 package listed
-Rebooted and now everything works fine for both audio and Nahimic


----------



## grimbo

Many thanks!
I watched the buildzoid video and had a crash course on memory controllers!
So the bottom line is that this particular mobo is going to suffer a lot in terms of performance since it is a daisy chain one if you use all four of the slots.
So the solution would be to choose a different mobo (t-topology) in order to have a smaller impact when occupying all four of the slots.
or go for the solution you suggested.


I also found these from a local seller. 

https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-TridentZ-288-Pin-Desktop-F4-3600C17Q-64GTZKK/dp/B073XFNCV5

it is a 4 dimms kit (4x16) b-die c17 according to the msi unify qvl and it is combatible with the mobo BUT for only 1 or 2 DIMMS NOT 4
does that means that they tested the 4 dimms kit and it doesnt work?


Or I could go for something like that. (not b-die)
https://www.gskill.com/product/165/166/1562824486/F4-3600C16Q-64GTZRC

Since it is shown on the unify qvl as tested with all 4 dimms and the stated and supported speed is 3600 c16 doesnt that mean that it will actually reach the 3600 mark?


And the last thing that isnt clear to me yet is this

if I were to choose a b-die 2x16 3600 cl16 kit that is tested and it is on the QVL (tested as a two DIMMS kit I mean)
and double that (i mean buy two of those kits and use them on all four of the slots) is it certified to work on the advertised speed? 

Or is it going to be a totally unknown result in which the best case scenario would be a big drop in performance and the worst case scenario that it doesnt work at all?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cidious

bottjeremy said:


> I don't have a 3800x, but here are my results with 2 sticks that i paid $230 for.
> 
> I just re-ran my benchmark this morning. I have the 2 B-Die sticks in the picture 2 x 16GB. Memory Try IT 3800/1900. Put in the settings from Ryzen Calc. I choose 1.4volts in the BIOS for sticks.


Yeah memory runs faster on the 3900X because of the dual memory controller somehow. But those stats are nice indeed. I am waiting for the 3800X results with the NEO kit to make a fair assessment between dual rank edie and dual rank bdie.


----------



## bloot

bottjeremy said:


> Update on audio drivers. They are working fine now.
> 
> Process:
> -Download both files in screen capture.
> -Install Version 6.0.8858.1 Driver package first which will uninstall old drivers, perform a reboot, and then install the new drivers
> -Next, I went into windows store and uninstalled Nahimic and reinstalled it - not sure if this step was even required
> -Lastly, I installed the 1.3.2 package listed
> -Rebooted and now everything works fine for both audio and Nahimic


Thanks, the trick is to install the second file to get nahimic to work again with 8858.1 drivers, I first thought that file was optional...


----------



## bottjeremy

grimbo said:


> Many thanks!
> I watched the buildzoid video and had a crash course on memory controllers!
> So the bottom line is that this particular mobo is going to suffer a lot in terms of performance since it is a daisy chain one if you use all four of the slots.
> So the solution would be to choose a different mobo (t-topology) in order to have a smaller impact when occupying all four of the slots.
> or go for the solution you suggested.
> 
> 
> I also found these from a local seller.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-TridentZ-288-Pin-Desktop-F4-3600C17Q-64GTZKK/dp/B073XFNCV5
> 
> it is a 4 dimms kit (4x16) b-die c17 according to the msi unify qvl and it is combatible with the mobo BUT for only 1 or 2 DIMMS NOT 4
> does that means that they tested the 4 dimms kit and it doesnt work?
> 
> 
> Or I could go for something like that. (not b-die)
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/166/1562824486/F4-3600C16Q-64GTZRC
> 
> Since it is shown on the unify qvl as tested with all 4 dimms and the stated and supported speed is 3600 c16 doesnt that mean that it will actually reach the 3600 mark?
> 
> 
> And the last thing that isnt clear to me yet is this
> 
> if I were to choose a b-die 2x16 3600 cl16 kit that is tested and it is on the QVL (tested as a two DIMMS kit I mean)
> and double that (i mean buy two of those kits and use them on all four of the slots) is it certified to work on the advertised speed?
> 
> Or is it going to be a totally unknown result in which the best case scenario would be a big drop in performance and the worst case scenario that it doesnt work at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think you are fine with this MB.

B-Die is B-Die and should work with 4 DIMMS based DRAM calculator @ 3600. I don't know if you will see slower performance or not, but since you need 4 x Dual Rank to get to 64GB capacity, you have very limited choices.

If you can find a kit that claims 64GB 3600Mhz c16, and is in stock, then that would be a great choice to start with. If it's not B-Die, you may or may not be able to tighten the timings to c16,16,16.

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## eliwankenobi

As an update. Today I sent back my Patriot kits to make sure they get back to seller before end of month. 
So as not to be down, I went to my local Best Buy to get something while the GSkill kit arrives and then return it (I have 15 days). There I saw a Corsair Dom Plat RGB kit. 32gb dual rank 3200c16. $225. Bought it believing it would be SK Hynix or something else. Timings were loose and I’ve seen videos from Buildzoid before where he states that loose timing Corsair memory kits are essentially “loot box memory”. I did check the Unify QVL and these were in the QVL and said they were Samsung 5WB but that was for ver.4.31. These are 4.32

Regardless I thought it would be nice to test another dual rank kit and see how it goes. Booted up the system quickly to make sure it actually works with XMP. It booted just fine. Then checked typhoon burner aaaaaaand..........They are B-Die.

But apparently a bad bin though. Timings are very loose. I had to leave quickly as I had to get back to work. Corsair is also know to bin their kits very well. So I don’t think I can get much more out of them. Still it would be fun to see how it goes in the meantime.


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> As an update. Today I sent back my Patriot kits to make sure they get back to seller before end of month.
> So as not to be down, I went to my local Best Buy to get something while the GSkill kit arrives and then return it (I have 15 days). There I saw a Corsair Dom Plat RGB kit. 32gb dual rank 3200c16. $225. Bought it believing it would be SK Hynix or something else. Timings were loose and I’ve seen videos from Buildzoid before where he states that loose timing Corsair memory kits are essentially “loot box memory”. I did check the Unify QVL and these were in the QVL and said they were Samsung 5WB but that was for ver.4.31. These are 4.32
> 
> Regardless I thought it would be nice to test another dual rank kit and see how it goes. Booted up the system quickly to make sure it actually works with XMP. It booted just fine. Then checked typhoon burner aaaaaaand..........They are B-Die.
> 
> But apparently a bad bin though. Timings are very loose. I had to leave quickly as I had to get back to work. Corsair is also know to bin their kits very well. So I don’t think I can get much more out of them. Still it would be fun to see how it goes in the meantime.


i bought those same ones in almost same situation, horrible crap b die, would not budge at all, ive been ocing for a long time, i thought they were supposed to be enthusiast class dram, anything at 3200 b die cas 16 is almost always crap low bin b die, i returned them and bought 2x16 gb g skill 3600 that ocd well to 3733 cas 16 cjr, i wont buy anything corsair ddr4 again, its funny cuz they advertise those platinum sticks as oc freindly and they are absolutely not and not worth the price


----------



## Cidious

I will never buy a Corsair kit again in my life. I always had Corsair kits but Corsair literally sells the low end chips with expensive heatsinks on them for premium prices. They have lost their touch. Their fancy pantsie looking heatsinks can't make up for the garbage quality chips they intentionally use to **** us over. 

There are other brands these days that can supply us of good memory kits. Crucial being one of them. G.skill if you just want the best and don't mind paying for it. Patriot seems to be a new bang for buck brand doing well. Kingston has been quite quiet in these rounds. I saw a 3600cl17 Kingston kit with Bdie a while ago but didn't go for it. Probably lowly binned too.


----------



## eliwankenobi

slickwicked said:


> i bought those same ones in almost same situation, horrible crap b die, would not budge at all, ive been ocing for a long time, i thought they were supposed to be enthusiast class dram, anything at 3200 b die cas 16 is almost always crap low bin b die, i returned them and bought 2x16 gb g skill 3600 that ocd well to 3733 cas 16 cjr, i wont buy anything corsair ddr4 again, its funny cuz they advertise those platinum sticks as oc freindly and they are absolutely not and not worth the price





Cidious said:


> I will never buy a Corsair kit again in my life. I always had Corsair kits but Corsair literally sells the low end chips with expensive heatsinks on them for premium prices. They have lost their touch. Their fancy pantsie looking heatsinks can't make up for the garbage quality chips they intentionally use to **** us over.
> 
> There are other brands these days that can supply us of good memory kits. Crucial being one of them. G.skill if you just want the best and don't mind paying for it. Patriot seems to be a new bang for buck brand doing well. Kingston has been quite quiet in these rounds. I saw a 3600cl17 Kingston kit with Bdie a while ago but didn't go for it. Probably lowly binned too.


I must say I agree! The Corsair curse is real. 

I went into BIOS and manually entered the xmp profile timings. By just enabling XMP, it only applied the primary advertised timings but some of the other ones were left to auto and didn’t have the profile value. Anywho, F10 and as soon as it entered Windows it crashed. I tried it twice and as the login screen shows it BSODs on me. So I went back to just enabling xmp and going back to auto everything. They probably needed more than 1.35V but did not test it. I barely had 30 mins to do anything. Had to start work early today and I got home late from work. But what I saw was not encouraging.

And it’s disappointing because those DIMMs look SIIIIICK!! They feel very solid. Batman could easily use them as bata-rangs in a pinch. LOL


----------



## Cidious

I agree. The cooling solutions really look slick. But other than that it's just garbage for it's price. Had 3 kits of DDR4 of them lately and they all didn't want to clock at all but the price was premium and they were marketed as OC friendly indeed......


----------



## LOKI23NY

I had some time to play around with my system again last night and I decided to try the dram calculator settings again. This time instead of making all of the changes, I slowly adjusted settings in groups and then saved and booted into windows. The settings for clDO VDDP voltage ended up being the only settings causing an issue. 0.700 would not boot at all, a quick change to 0.900 and everything seems to be working. I'm going to stress test the settings over the weekend and go from there.


----------



## Cidious

Mostly VDDP on auto will sort that out already. You manually putting it on 0.700 caused it quite surely. VDDG is normally the only thing you'd need to adjust with DRAM calc settings. The motherboard can take good care of the others. That said. I have them manual at VDDP 0.900v, VDDG 0.950v and VSOC 1.1v too. If you experience any weird reboots but fairly stable memtest under load, then increase LLC for VSOC to 2. This solved my issues earlier with random reboots during idle.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html

THIS WORKS!

PBO = ON
EDC = 10
Scalar = x10
LLC Vcore = auto

About the same performance multicore as on a manual OC. I run it with a slight offset of -50mv. Haven't tried -100mv yet or -25mv. But I like the 65 degrees CB temps. Boosts to 4375 with offset multicore at 1.348v. Without the offset 5 degrees higher and 4390Mhz but lower CB score probably due to higher temps. 

And if you look at my screenshot... I have 1 ******** core....


Well seems like there is still some power limit going on for the 1 core. Since raising the negative offset will gimp just that core more. and points will drop. Other cores will keep running strong. So we're definitely on to something here.


Think I got it sorted. Using the AMD Overclocking offset option instead of the MSI offset option results in higher clocks. (2nd screenshot) 

3rd one is the scores.


----------



## os2wiz

Cidious said:


> Got it. How's the ACE now?
> 
> 
> 
> And I admit it was a bit of a tight squeeze to get the last tube on in the bottom but with some creative thinking I got it sorted and without leaking. My fingers hurt though of screwing the fittings. The Bosch GO2 is a man's best friend. I also own the GO1 but it's too strong for PC building the new version mitigates all those issues and is a gem to work with.


The ACE is a premium well engineered board all memory slots and tabs steel reinforced, same with pciE slots. The only drawback is the plastic heatsink cover for the vrms which give the Unify a small edge on vrm thermals.


----------



## skline00

os2wiz: Very nice setup. I'm similar to yours but am using the Unify mb with a stock 3900x. I'm custom water cooling it with the Optimus waterblock.


----------



## Cidious

os2wiz said:


> The ACE is a premium well engineered board all memory slots and tabs steel reinforced, same with pciE slots. The only drawback is the plastic heatsink cover for the vrms which give the Unify a small edge on vrm thermals.


I think VRM thermals are not really a concern for ACE or Unify.. My thermals are like 33-40 degrees.. never reaches above.. I did replace the thermal pads for high quality ones although the ones used by MSI seemed higher quality than the ones that Gigabyte uses stock from the factory. 

I just don't fancy all the plastic on the ACE. I really like how the Unify looks super minimalistisc and I can't be arsed with reinforced memory slots. Although I might think differently if I'd break one. Never happened so not a concern for me at this point. And if it happened... I'd have Taobao at my disposal.. I'd solder in a new one or if it's really too complicated I'd send the board to my friend and let him do it haha. It's a nice feature though but not a dealbreaker for me.

Unify was just a bit cheaper and looking better. I'm happy I jumped away from Gigabyte to MSI again this round. This bios feels just so much more mature and less finicky in it's settings. More consistent in the effects of the settings also. With my Pro Wifi it was always a bit guessing what kind of effect certain settings would have.

Well done MSI. I'd heartily recommend this board to anyone. And this thread is full of stable experiences also. Where the Gigabyte Aorus thread is filled with weird issues. 

Not a fanboy! Actually I'd favor Gigabyte as a brand for styling and product design etc... MSI won me this round lol. Immensely happy with the board and happy I spend the few extra bucks to upgrade it from the Mortar MAX and then the Pro Wifi. Worth the hassle for a hassle free experience now haha.


----------



## Hale59

skline00 said:


> os2wiz: Very nice setup. I'm similar to yours but am using the Unify mb with a stock 3900x. I'm custom water cooling it with the Optimus waterblock.


Can you show me a pic of your costum water cooling, please. Thanks


----------



## edhutner

Hi guys
I recently built Ryzen 3950x with MSI x570 Ace.
I have a lot of OC experience, but not on AMD recently. I am coming from intel and some things are different.

Long story short. I wanted to try some manual OC just for getting to know my chip. But I see some discrepancy between what voltage I put in BIOS and what I see in hwinfo.
Here is what I mean - in BIOS for CPU I only set manual core clock, core voltage (in override mode) and LLC. No PBO. Run Cinebench r20 (repeating) for putting some load on the cpu and get voltage/temperature/power readings. Here are some results:

BIOS settings (clock, LLC, Vcore) -> hwinfo "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" average for three consecutive cb20 runs.
4000, auto, 1.2500 -> 1.376
4000, 2, 1.2500 -> 1.376 (llc auto=2?)
4000, 5, 1.2500 -> 1.296
4000, 6, 1.1125 -> 1.165
4100, 5, 1.2000 -> 1.121

All readings with 4000mhz show higher voltage than what I set in the bios, even with more vdroopy llc mode. So I guess voltage reading is not correct or the voltage value I set in the bios is not what is shown there??! Can someone explain that to me? 

What should be the most correct reading for vcore in hwinfo under load? I have "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", "Vcore", "VR VOUT" and all of these are within 20-30mv between them during load.


----------



## Cidious

https://valid.x86.fr/fktn4v

Finally broke 560 single core and 6000 multicore on CPU-Z benchmark with the EDC bug tweaking.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> Mostly VDDP on auto will sort that out already. You manually putting it on 0.700 caused it quite surely. VDDG is normally the only thing you'd need to adjust with DRAM calc settings. The motherboard can take good care of the others. That said. I have them manual at VDDP 0.900v, VDDG 0.950v and VSOC 1.1v too. If you experience any weird reboots but fairly stable memtest under load, then increase LLC for VSOC to 2. This solved my issues earlier with random reboots during idle.
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html
> 
> THIS WORKS!
> 
> PBO = ON
> EDC = 10
> Scalar = x10
> LLC Vcore = auto
> 
> About the same performance multicore as on a manual OC. I run it with a slight offset of -50mv. Haven't tried -100mv yet or -25mv. But I like the 65 degrees CB temps. Boosts to 4375 with offset multicore at 1.348v. Without the offset 5 degrees higher and 4390Mhz but lower CB score probably due to higher temps.
> 
> And if you look at my screenshot... I have 1 ******** core....
> 
> 
> Well seems like there is still some power limit going on for the 1 core. Since raising the negative offset will gimp just that core more. and points will drop. Other cores will keep running strong. So we're definitely on to something here.
> 
> 
> Think I got it sorted. Using the AMD Overclocking offset option instead of the MSI offset option results in higher clocks. (2nd screenshot)
> 
> 3rd one is the scores.



This is very interesting! Gotta read more into this. But it states that it is a bug in the BIOS. So it may go away or perhaps AMD takes this as an opportunity to better tune Ryzen with their chipset drivers and future AGESA..


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/fktn4v
> 
> Finally broke 560 single core and 6000 multicore on CPU-Z benchmark with the EDC bug tweaking.


Was this with the same settings using the EDC + PBO hack? Did you change something extra?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hello All,

Removed the NH-D15 Chromax. Looks very cool in the all black config. BUT! my complimentary AM4 bracket for my NH-U14s arrived. Tested it out and while it was running AIDA stress test CPU+FPU+Cache+GPU... it barely peaked at 78C. It stayed mostly between 76-77C while the D15 would keep it up 75-76C... Yes a difference but not enough to warrant keeping it. The thick 120mm fan on front of the cooler helps a lot! I have rescued several 120mm fans from old HP Workstation PCs. They use high quality PWM fans. At 100% they could lift off my Tower and become very loud, but the custom fan curve setup in BIOS works like a charm and helps keep noise down and offset enough of the D15 advantages. I also used it with the D15 because with the Corsair kit, the front A15 fan had to be displaced so high that I couldn't close the case side panel and the Trident Z Neo kit I am waiting to arrive and not any shorter either.

So the D15 is going back! I bought it using Amazon Rewards Points (meaning FREE). Given the little difference in using the best air cooler made vs what I currently have, I decided that the next level for me will be water cooling for better thermals and noise performance. Either a top AIO or open loop which is what I am leaning more towards. I will use my Amazon store credit to offset the cost. We'll see, I'm taking the red pill so into the rabbit hole I go.

I expect my Gskill kit to arrive on Monday! That will be a good day! But before that I will try to give it a go at this Corsair kit one more time. So far I haven't been successful at anything other than XMP..

In the meantime I had to allow some time for me to enjoy this thing!...Today I played APEX LEGENDS locked at 144hz. It is a beautiful thing. So smooth! Finally maxing out my VRR monitor. Was never able to achieve that with my 4790k @4.6ghz before. very happy camper here.


----------



## Cidious

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost-10.html#post28302780

Made a long post here with the different results replying to someone saying the EDC thing doesn't work..

my effective single core clocks have all gone up just like my multicore clocks and this results in direct performance gains.


----------



## bottjeremy

Cidious said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost-10.html#post28302780
> 
> Made a long post here with the different results replying to someone saying the EDC thing doesn't work..
> 
> my effective single core clocks have all gone up just like my multicore clocks and this results in direct performance gains.


Been trying out game mode with your EDC settings and getting some interesting results.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Nice! Thermals get uncomfortable? Or is it more of a longer opportunistic kind of thing?


----------



## Cidious

Check this post. May help you improve further.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost-12.html#post28302918


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Nice! Thermals get uncomfortable? Or is it more of a longer opportunistic kind of thing?



About the same, but keep in mind that i'm only using 1 CCD now.


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, 

I am quite new to AMD but I am building this for myself:

MSI MEG X570 Unify (duh: () 
AMD Ryzen 9 3950x

But for the RAM I am not sure if I can go with this cause it is not in the QVL List of the mobo... Would that work? I need this question to be answered so I can order these  
Thanks!!!

F4-3600C16D-32GTZN That is the Trident Z Neo G.Skill DDR4 - 3600 CL 16-16-16-36 (2x16GB)


----------



## skline00

84strangman: I am using the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit of Gskill CL16-19-19-39(2x16GB) without any problem in my MSI X570 Unify with a 3900x.

You should be fine with that ram.


----------



## bottjeremy

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite new to AMD but I am building this for myself:
> 
> MSI MEG X570 Unify (duh: ()
> AMD Ryzen 9 3950x
> 
> But for the RAM I am not sure if I can go with this cause it is not in the QVL List of the mobo... Would that work? I need this question to be answered so I can order these
> Thanks!!!
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GTZN That is the Trident Z Neo G.Skill DDR4 - 3600 CL 16-16-16-36 (2x16GB)


Does not look like GSkill HCL is listing any of the 3600 C16,16,16 modules, but they should be fine.

As a cheaper option, these do 3600 C16 easily, mine run at 3800 C16. They don't have shiny lights on them though. F4-3200C14D-32GFX
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...=flare x&cm_re=flare_x-_-20-232-899-_-Product


----------



## bottjeremy

Good Ole' Microcenter. Always amazing deals for those who live nearby.

https://www.microcenter.com/product...-am4-boxed-processor-with-wraith-prism-cooler


----------



## eliwankenobi

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite new to AMD but I am building this for myself:
> 
> MSI MEG X570 Unify (duh: ()
> AMD Ryzen 9 3950x
> 
> But for the RAM I am not sure if I can go with this cause it is not in the QVL List of the mobo... Would that work? I need this question to be answered so I can order these /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> Thanks!!!
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GTZN That is the Trident Z Neo G.Skill DDR4 - 3600 CL 16-16-16-36 (2x16GB)


Gskill has validated that kit for the full lineup of MSI x570 motherboards. I also bought that kit and I’m expecting it to arrive tomorrow or Tuesday. It uses Samsung B-Die ICs. Good quality stuff. I know @os2wiz has the same kit on the ACE (basically same as Unify) and has them running at 3800mhz CL16 latencies.


----------



## Cidious

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite new to AMD but I am building this for myself:
> 
> MSI MEG X570 Unify (duh: ()
> AMD Ryzen 9 3950x
> 
> But for the RAM I am not sure if I can go with this cause it is not in the QVL List of the mobo... Would that work? I need this question to be answered so I can order these
> Thanks!!!
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GTZN That is the Trident Z Neo G.Skill DDR4 - 3600 CL 16-16-16-36 (2x16GB)


This is a very good bdie kit. It came out after the board came out so it's no surprise it's not on the QVL list but I'm very sure this will work. Another member also ordered this kit and if I'd want the maximum performance and money is no issue then I'd buy this kit. G.Skill is known to bin well and the heatspreaders work well. And they come with a thermal sensor intergrated. Good to go mate. Just make sure you won't get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC variant. The C probably stands for CJR because they come with higher binned CJR but it's still crap.

EDIT: @eliwankenobi I see you were ahead of me haha. Please share results when you get the kit mate.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Here we go!


----------



## bottjeremy

eliwankenobi said:


> Here we go!


It's GO TIME!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Out Unify boards have been validated to run Corsair’s new 5000mhz RAM.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15089/the-corsair-ddr4-5000-vengeance-lpx-memory-review


I also remember a video from Der8auer testing 5Ghz RAM and how the raw speed of the memory overcomes the latency penalty of running FCLK out of sync.

EDIT: video link here: https://youtu.be/MLja1q-M4SU


----------



## kratosatlante

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you as always. Were you able to tune 3800cl14 with the 4 Patriot sticks?


here patriot 4x8 4400 @ 3800 cl 14-16-14-14-28-42 1.5v with trfc 294 and trfc 280 drop 1ns latency, can go trfc 260 or 234 but performance not improve 

https://i.imgur.com/UesOH0m.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/BKneIgi.png


----------



## Pedros

Enjoying my first times with the Unify 

My CPU can't do 1900IF unfortunately ... 


So I'm focusing on getting 3733CL14 as optimized as possible ... ( Teamgroup Xtreem "8Pack" 4500 )

Right now I want to bring the memory down to 14-16-14-28 ... but I'm still struggling with it  Performance-wise, I think it's not bad at all for now...

But I'm starting with memory OC ... a bazillion other users that are new to Ryzen and heard that we should OC the heck out of the memory


Question:
If you have validated that there are no memory issues with MemTest for example ... but you have some random reboots out of nowhere ... ( without any OC on the CPU ).
Where should we look to nail down the issue?

I set up the dram voltage to 1.45 and the SoC to 1.1 ... also, I went with DRAM and updated the Misc configurations ( not timings, since I'm going through 1 by 1 ) for Fast profiles...


----------



## eliwankenobi

kratosatlante said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you as always. Were you able to tune 3800cl14 with the 4 Patriot sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> here patriot 4x8 4400 @ 3800 cl 14-16-14-14-28-42 1.5v with trfc 294 and trfc 280 drop 1ns latency, can go trfc 260 or 234 but performance not improve
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/UesOH0m.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/BKneIgi.png
Click to expand...

Excelente! Great Job! You did better than me with those kits.

But isn’t 1.5V a bit too high? 

I just got the Trident Z Neo 3600C16 kit. Booted XMP just fine. Tweaking will proceed as soon as my job lets me


----------



## edhutner

Does anyone here do stability test when OC?

I have 2x16GB 3200c14 bdie gskill F4-3200C14D-32GVK
I did overclock it - 3800/16, 1733/16, 3666/14, 3666/16 - every profile passes hci 1000% and 20 runs of linpack xtreme. But overnight I run prime95 blend to find that it is not stable (usually reboot somewhere between 2th to 8th hour).

I gave up and last night I run it on stock xmp profile 3200/14 and it passed whole 12 hours without a single error or crash.
I will try another memory, already ordered F4-3600C16D-32GTZN, hopefully this will worth the gold I payed and will get me to about 3800/16.

What I am trying to say is that I passing aida64 or even hci is not enough to say that some kit is successfully overclocked, and I doubt that most of the reviewers do proper stability tests.


----------



## Pedros

One more thing ..
I tried the EDC tweak ( EDC=10) but something I noticed was that for synthetic benches it work but on games I'm actually getting less FPS. Anyone experienced the same ?


----------



## bloot

Pedros said:


> One more thing ..
> I tried the EDC tweak ( EDC=10) but something I noticed was that for synthetic benches it work but on games I'm actually getting less FPS. Anyone experienced the same ?


Yes, it happened to me too, frecuency drops to 500-700MHz


----------



## eliwankenobi

I wonder how long that will last, that could possibly go out in the next BIOS. But it is interesting that people have gotten better all core boosts without crazy high temps


----------



## Pedros

bloot said:


> Yes, it happened to me too, frequency drops to 500-700MHz


I noticed that the frequency was around 4400 - 4600 ... sometimes down to 4375 ... But the FPS at the end of the day ... where around 90-100 ( playing COD: MW, 1440P ) ... and with the stock settings it gets to 130s, playing the same level, and it seems higher framerate overall.

At the end of the day, I still think AMD did a great work pushing this CPU to a good level ... all the OCs i tried, never get me that feeling that it is worth it.


--

On a different level ... 
I've been trying to stabilize 3733 14-16-14-14-28 with tRC at 46 at 1.45v ... unfortunately, I haven't nailed it... whatever I do, I need to go from 28 to 32 to get stability on games even if Memtest says everything is cool on a 300% coverage.

So, are there any tips on how to get that tRAS 28 stable? Are there any dependencies of other secondary or tertiary timings? Is that math for the tRC ( tRP + tRAS = tRC) pinpoint or we should go higher with some kind of logic behind it?

I was really hoping that the kit I have (Teamgroup Xtreem 8Pack 4500 ) would do something like 14-16-14-14-28 without issues... 

I think this was my first time and last time getting high-speed binned b-die, that are more expensive and trying to set aggressive timings. Next time I'll do the other way around, getting 3600 and trying to get it to 3733 or 3800  

Jeez, memory OC is a P.I.T.A ...

Thank you for the support and sorry for the boring questions


----------



## bottjeremy

Pedros said:


> Enjoying my first times with the Unify
> 
> My CPU can't do 1900IF unfortunately ...
> 
> 
> So I'm focusing on getting 3733CL14 as optimized as possible ... ( Teamgroup Xtreem "8Pack" 4500 )
> 
> Right now I want to bring the memory down to 14-16-14-28 ... but I'm still struggling with it  Performance-wise, I think it's not bad at all for now...
> 
> But I'm starting with memory OC ... a bazillion other users that are new to Ryzen and heard that we should OC the heck out of the memory
> 
> 
> Question:
> If you have validated that there are no memory issues with MemTest for example ... but you have some random reboots out of nowhere ... ( without any OC on the CPU ).
> Where should we look to nail down the issue?
> 
> I set up the dram voltage to 1.45 and the SoC to 1.1 ... also, I went with DRAM and updated the Misc configurations ( not timings, since I'm going through 1 by 1 ) for Fast profiles...


Ping me and I'll help you out. I have similar setup.


----------



## kratosatlante

Pedros said:


> Enjoying my first times with the Unify
> 
> My CPU can't do 1900IF unfortunately ...
> 
> 
> So I'm focusing on getting 3733CL14 as optimized as possible ... ( Teamgroup Xtreem "8Pack" 4500 )
> 
> Right now I want to bring the memory down to 14-16-14-28 ... but I'm still struggling with it  Performance-wise, I think it's not bad at all for now...
> 
> But I'm starting with memory OC ... a bazillion other users that are new to Ryzen and heard that we should OC the heck out of the memory
> 
> 
> Question:
> If you have validated that there are no memory issues with MemTest for example ... but you have some random reboots out of nowhere ... ( without any OC on the CPU ).
> Where should we look to nail down the issue?
> 
> I set up the dram voltage to 1.45 and the SoC to 1.1 ... also, I went with DRAM and updated the Misc configurations ( not timings, since I'm going through 1 by 1 ) for Fast profiles...


My cpu same cant to if1900 but,,, at 100.000 blck, at 99.8 can, try this with the same config right have now, put blck to 99.2 restart and rise Little by little
If you are not lucky to get to 99.6 o 99.8, Try the same thing but with out of sync memory, IF 1900. MEM 1600


----------



## Scoty

My chipset is 55 degrees. Is that normal? The fan's never had to turn until now.


----------



## Cidious

Perfectly normal. fans will turn on at 60. So that's great. Same here.


----------



## Hale59

There is a Zen2 Timings Checker.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> There is a Zen2 Timings Checker.
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


This is perfect! Thank you


----------



## eliwankenobi

New trident Z Neo RAM working good!

Testing between DRAM Calc default recommendations for 3800mhz and importing the XMP profile. Which now with DRAM Calc 1.7 appears it won't be necessary. The app now reads the profile itself.

Stability testing now


----------



## bottjeremy

My best run so far now that everything is dialed in. Cinebench R20 over 8k on 3900x.


----------



## Scoty

eliwankenobi said:


> New trident Z Neo RAM working good!
> 
> Testing between DRAM Calc default recommendations for 3800mhz and importing the XMP profile. Which now with DRAM Calc 1.7 appears it won't be necessary. The app now reads the profile itself.
> 
> Stability testing now


Which Neo have you?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Scoty said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> New trident Z Neo RAM working good!
> 
> Testing between DRAM Calc default recommendations for 3800mhz and importing the XMP profile. Which now with DRAM Calc 1.7 appears it won't be necessary. The app now reads the profile itself.
> 
> Stability testing now
> 
> 
> 
> Which Neo have you?
Click to expand...

https://www.newegg.com/product/N82E16820232860?m_ver=1

G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN


----------



## eliwankenobi

Buildzoid ram OC on the unify

https://youtu.be/WPYhbKiAy9s


----------



## bottjeremy

Hello guys. 

I wanted to let you know that some of us have been assisting each other with additional information and personal advice around our specific builds and findings in a Discord chat forum. If you would like an invite, and to work with some of the guys 1 on 1 with your build, please reach out to me and I'll give you an invite link to the Discord page. This should not take away from this particular OC.net setting as there is a broader audience of information disseminated here and is specific to Unify. 

Thanks.


----------



## eliwankenobi

My highest CB20 score. 4.45ghz at 1.35v


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, 

well, finally the parts arrived so I put it all together. AMD is all new to me hence I would like to ask for some good starter points to optimize everything.. ( I don't think that a cpu core voltage at 1.4V sometimes - it is changing from time to time is to efficient) 

I was surprised that everything went smoothly, even the xmp went without issues. 

Here is a total stock result from aida. 

I will try to OC the rams and cpu as well (or at least set it up correctly) 

Any recommendation is more than welcome! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, 


I had some time to play with the DRAM Calculator and I noticed that even if the timings are faster and I might get some better results on the memory side, other benchmarks suffer from that. I have the 32GB Trident G.skill 3600 16.16.16.36 kit and with xmp I always get better benchmark results.
For example Cinemabench 8656 with DRAM Calculated Setup while with normal xmp 9170 ish ... also Aida shows better values.

Anybody experienced the same?


----------



## eliwankenobi

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I had some time to play with the DRAM Calculator and I noticed that even if the timings are faster and I might get some better results on the memory side, other benchmarks suffer from that. I have the 32GB Trident G.skill 3600 16.16.16.36 kit and with xmp I always get better benchmark results.
> For example Cinemabench 8656 with DRAM Calculated Setup while with normal xmp 9170 ish ... also Aida shows better values.
> 
> Anybody experienced the same?


What numbers did DRAM CALC give you?

I have the same RAM kit and I ended up using a mix between two dram calc recommendations. I am running them at 3800mhz


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> My highest CB20 score. 4.45ghz at 1.35v


This is with the new dual rank bdie right?

So there is a bit more bandwidth and 3ns less latency. It is a decent improvement over my edie running the same speeds but for me it would never be enough improvement to warrant the much higher cost unless I'd be running a 3900X or 3950X with dual memory controller that can squeeze out more performance out of it anyway.


----------



## Delta9k

Cidious said:


> So there is a bit more bandwidth and 3ns less latency. It is a decent improvement over my edie running the same speeds but for me it would never be enough improvement to warrant the much higher cost unless I'd be running a 3900X or 3950X with dual memory controller that can squeeze out more performance out of it anyway.


Outside of synthetic tests, no. Your numbers are right there and consistent with similar configurations. I'd imagine that unless you are a machine yourself, you would not be able to perceive any difference in real-world use scenarios. I'm happy just being able to leverage 1900 1:1:1 - Not all configurations are able to make that ratio work.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My highest CB20 score. 4.45ghz at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the new dual rank bdie right?
> 
> So there is a bit more bandwidth and 3ns less latency. It is a decent improvement over my edie running the same speeds but for me it would never be enough improvement to warrant the much higher cost unless I'd be running a 3900X or 3950X with dual memory controller that can squeeze out more performance out of it anyway.
Click to expand...

Yes! This is the dual rank kit. The Patriot Kit was returned long ago. It’s been working really well


----------



## Cidious

So conclusion for me. Recommending Edie for 3800X and lower for sure. I was growing tired of people copy pasting to recommend bdie for every setup they encounter while good bdie costs significantly more and the binning determines all where almost ALL edie does the speeds I show above at bargain prices. 

I hope people will stop just blindly recommending bdie. Yes well binned bdie is kind of the best memory you can get for a 3950X setup and since you're already investing on the 3950X assumptions are that one can afford the bdie too. For everything else lower than the 3900X I'd heavily recommend Edie since it's memory controller is gimped anyway and speeds are on par what I found from comparing my own single rank bdie kit to the edie kit also. 


I've made my point on Reddit a couple of times since I got tired of the zombified bdie answers copy pasting each other without having measured the difference between at all. Love my 2x8gb 3200cl14 bdie kit on my second machine but I'd not invest in Bdie again unless Zen 3 would heavily benefit from it. Edie is easier to drive and if I'd poke an extra 32GB (+2 sticks for 4 sticks total) onto my board chances are that I can run 3800 or at least 3733. Whereas Bdie is heavier on the memory controller and needs more voltage. Chances are high that 3600 will be the max. That's what buildzoid found at least.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> So conclusion for me. Recommending Edie for 3800X and lower for sure. I was growing tired of people copy pasting to recommend bdie for every setup they encounter while good bdie costs significantly more and the binning determines all where almost ALL edie does the speeds I show above at bargain prices.
> 
> I hope people will stop just blindly recommending bdie. Yes well binned bdie is kind of the best memory you can get for a 3950X setup and since you're already investing on the 3950X assumptions are that one can afford the bdie too. For everything else lower than the 3900X I'd heavily recommend Edie since it's memory controller is gimped anyway and speeds are on par what I found from comparing my own single rank bdie kit to the edie kit also.
> 
> 
> I've made my point on Reddit a couple of times since I got tired of the zombified bdie answers copy pasting each other without having measured the difference between at all. Love my 2x8gb 3200cl14 bdie kit on my second machine but I'd not invest in Bdie again unless Zen 3 would heavily benefit from it. Edie is easier to drive and if I'd poke an extra 32GB (+2 sticks for 4 sticks total) onto my board chances are that I can run 3800 or at least 3733. Whereas Bdie is heavier on the memory controller and needs more voltage. Chances are high that 3600 will be the max. That's what buildzoid found at least.


There is a binned E-Die kit with 5000mhz XMP. Only validated on the X570 Unify and ACE

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15089/the-corsair-ddr4-5000-vengeance-lpx-memory-review


E-die reaches higher speeds easily. B-Die can get lower timings. But it needs the voltage and requires more from the IMC. But you are right, Good E- die memory is more price accessible and reaches good speeds. I’ve seen good numbers from other e-die users. There are cheap b-die kits too. May not clock as well, though. I had one that was PURE GARBAGE!


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> There is a binned E-Die kit with 5000mhz XMP. Only validated on the X570 Unify and ACE
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/15089/the-corsair-ddr4-5000-vengeance-lpx-memory-review
> 
> 
> E-die reaches higher speeds easily. B-Die can get lower timings. But it needs the voltage and requires more from the IMC. But you are right, Good E- die memory is more price accessible and reaches good speeds. I’ve seen good numbers from other e-die users. There are cheap b-die kits too. May not clock as well, though. I had one that was PURE GARBAGE!


Yeah good bdie is good bdie but good bdie costs. **** bdie is worse than all edie. I haven't come across badly binned edie.. even the 3000cl15 kits do 3800cl16 at 1.44v at least. My 3200cl16 kit does 3800cl16 @ 1.40v.


----------



## Forsaken1

Murder Unify Build.
Replaced primary bench with this.Stuffed a 360 rad under it.Few more mods in the works.


----------



## Forsaken1

Cidious said:


> Yeah good bdie is good bdie but good bdie costs. **** bdie is worse than all edie. I haven't come across badly binned edie.. even the 3000cl15 kits do 3800cl16 at 1.44v at least. My 3200cl16 kit does 3800cl16 @ 1.40v.


You want to play............You gotta pay.


Quality B-die is still king in benching.................................


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Murder Unify Build.
> Replaced primary bench with this.Stuffed a 360 rad under it.Few more mods in the works.


Looking good! What crazy things have you done with that?

The Patriot kit seems to keep going strong!


----------



## Delta9k

Forsaken1 said:


> Murder Unify Build.
> Replaced primary bench with this.Stuffed a 360 rad under it.Few more mods in the works.


Really like what your doing with your T60. Would like to see more pics for inspiration. Particularity interested in what you did with the radiator mount - I've been just letting mine free float on the table top next to the T60. 

I am so not worthy to post a pic - to be honest though, I am using mine more as a bench. I am constantly swapping boards/gpu's/rams etc.
Still, no reason I couldn't clean it up some...


----------



## Forsaken1

Delta9k said:


> Really like what your doing with your T60. Would like to see more pics for inspiration. Particularity interested in what you did with the radiator mount - I've been just letting mine free float on the table top next to the T60.
> 
> I am so not worthy to post a pic - to be honest though, I am using mine more as a bench. I am constantly swapping boards/gpu's/rams etc.
> Still, no reason I couldn't clean it up some...


That is how my old bench looked.

Couple PM on parts used.

Liann LiT60 bench is a 100% portable with one hand.Need a hand free for a drink.

D5 pump
Aquacomputer aqualis D5 150 ml reservoir.AQ-34081.Used 2 of the pcie brackets(which is removed to install gpu.) to mount on T60.
Optimus Foundation AMD CPU Block - Acetal Copper Black Aluminum. 
Barrow 360 radiator bracket aluminum.TCBJ360-L.Mounted(bolted 3x) underneath mobo tray.
EK zmt 7/16"ID 5/8"OD
1/2"-13mm fittings.2 90 degree fittings.4 straight fittings.


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Looking good! What crazy things have you done with that?
> 
> The Patriot kit seems to keep going strong!



The options are endless now.Other bench was heavy.Did not want to lift it often.


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice to see some good comradery in here as well as great results on this board. I also like how there are a couple posts regarding other boards higher chipset thermals, buggy or odd bios etc.

I’m building a new rig for a racing simulator and wanting to use 3 or 4 monitors if possible “3 accross the bottom with one over the top middle for Steam and monitoring system etc. My last build was about 10 years ago MSI NF980-G65, PHII X4 955BE, MSI LIGHTNING CYCLONE GTX 460, 4X2GB RAM, WIN 7 Ult. x64 Corsair HX1000. So it goes without saying this upgrade is about due. I just purchased the 3800x at the egg and a used EVGA GTX1080Ti FTW3 Gaming. Waiting for those parts to arrive.

I still need power supply, Ram, Mobo, case and OS. I don’t like how I’ll have to upgrade the os to windows 10 to get a quick easy plug and play os but it is what it is. 

For gaming in win 10 do ya’ll recommend the pro version? 

For power supply I am thinking of using Corsair RM850i

For Ram I am still on the fence but like how a couple of comments have been made about the less expensive E Die and higher speeds. I read or watched a video somewhere how b die is harder on the cpu mem controller. I was always under the impression tighter timings is always better for a snappier feel. Originally I was thinking 16gb of ram but now am thinking 32gb 2x16gb kit so I won’t have to worry about upgrading in the near future. I like to keep my systems for a while before upgrading. Looking forward to joining the group. Oh yeah still not sure if I’m going with this or an ASUS Strix. Hopefully some of ya’ll will be able to convince me this is the best board at the price point. I found a new one online for about $305 shipped before tax. Anyone know of any better new prices on this board?

Oh yeah I don’t overclock much and prefer to keep volts down to stock speck. Was thinking of using stock cpu cooler but that Noctua looks nice. Any concerns with the weight of such a big cooler hanging on the Mobo?


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> Nice to see some good comradery in here as well as great results on this board. I also like how there are a couple posts regarding other boards higher chipset thermals, buggy or odd bios etc.
> 
> I’m building a new rig for a racing simulator and wanting to use 3 or 4 monitors if possible “3 accross the bottom with one over the top middle for Steam and monitoring system etc. My last build was about 10 years ago MSI NF980-G65, PHII X4 955BE, MSI LIGHTNING CYCLONE GTX 460, 4X2GB RAM, WIN 7 Ult. x64 Corsair HX1000. So it goes without saying this upgrade is about due. I just purchased the 3800x at the egg and a used EVGA GTX1080Ti FTW3 Gaming. Waiting for those parts to arrive.
> 
> I still need power supply, Ram, Mobo, case and OS. I don’t like how I’ll have to upgrade the os to windows 10 to get a quick easy plug and play os but it is what it is.
> 
> For gaming in win 10 do ya’ll recommend the pro version?
> 
> For power supply I am thinking of using Corsair RM850i
> 
> For Ram I am still on the fence but like how a couple of comments have been made about the less expensive E Die and higher speeds. I read or watched a video somewhere how b die is harder on the cpu mem controller. I was always under the impression tighter timings is always better for a snappier feel. Originally I was thinking 16gb of ram but now am thinking 32gb 2x16gb kit so I won’t have to worry about upgrading in the near future. I like to keep my systems for a while before upgrading. Looking forward to joining the group. Oh yeah still not sure if I’m going with this or an ASUS Strix. Hopefully some of ya’ll will be able to convince me this is the best board at the price point. I found a new one online for about $305 shipped before tax. Anyone know of any better new prices on this board?
> 
> Oh yeah I don’t overclock much and prefer to keep volts down to stock speck. Was thinking of using stock cpu cooler but that Noctua looks nice. Any concerns with the weight of such a big cooler hanging on the Mobo?


For Windows, get the cheapest version you can. if price difference is little, get the PRO though is not necessary. You can buy legit Windows keys for cheap online. 

For the motherboard, The x570 Unify is an all round better motherboard than the Strix x570-E (In my opinion). 

The Strix does win for connectivity (more LAN ports, more SATA ports). I actually bought this motherboard on CyerMonday sales as it was going out of stock and did not want to miss the sale. Immediately started looking for user reviews and such and they were very mixed, vs the reviews on the Unify which were almost universally positive. This is a "second wave" x570 board. By this I mean that this was released after all the other boards were made and reviewed and issues came to surface and feedback was given. MSI has had time to work on them. So it is a bit more mature. 

In fact, I believe the x570 Unify exists in this price point because the Gaming Pro Carbon sucked BALLS for builds with a 3900x or higher failing on keeping VRM temperatures in check. The Unify has the same very strong VRM and many of the same functionality and features found on the MEG ACE board and it is stronger and runs cooler than the VRM on the Strix (although the Strix has good VRM too) and it is at a lower price. The Unify also includes external CMOS clear button which has been very convenient when an OC fails and you need to clear CMOS. The board has a BIOS that is very easy to understand and has been very good and forgiving when doing memory overclocking as well. 

MSI boards in general, I find are used as platforms for memory OC on Ryzen by different people and companies. As an example, if you follow the link to an Anandtech review of Corsair's 5000mhz Micron E-Die kit, you'll see that Micron has only validated them on the x570 Unify and the x570 ACE. They could run fine on other motherboards too, don't get me wrong, but it is part of a tendency I see, where MSI boards are usually the ones I see in these types of situations. 

I don't see any problem with your power supply choice. 

Regarding memory, Like mentioned before in this thread and as you'll find anywhere, Samsung B-Die memory is the preferred IC for a Ryzen build, especially if you care about high performance. Getting to tight timings is more important for gaming than achieving super high speeds for high bandwidth data transfer (although that helps too). You can get tight timings on Micron E-die but with Samsung B-die you can get even tighter timings. With E-die it may be easier to reach higher speed easier than on B-die, but the process is the same on both and in my experience and from what I have seen, with DRAM Calculator or looking for guides to do it manually, you can reach at least 3600mhz on either memory IC without much trouble. It's a matter again, on what memory timings you end up with. If you care to venture into higher RAM speeds, the Unify has a "Memory Try IT" feature that has been very convenient to try different speeds at different timings (most of them consider B-die memory is being used). In fact, that is how I ended up finding out I could do 3800mhz with IF at 1900mhz! 

Now, not all B-die is the same. I've had terrible quality B-die and great quality B-die, but you have to pay for it. Having said that, there are good prices for 16GB kits of Samsung B-die
Can't say the same for E-die as I have never tested it myself. But if you care for high performance and don't want to spend much time fiddling with settings, you want something that is set and forget, I would recommend you the RAM kit I have. GSkill F4-3600C16D-32GTZN (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860?Item=N82E16820232860). It uses Samsung B-die in dual rank configuration for 32GB using 2 sticks and it is XMP set and forget and you are at a very good performance point. I have them overclocked rather easily to 3800mhz using the same C16 primary timings and things are good indeed. But as mentioned before, you pay for it. You can save a couple of dollars for going with any of the first options in this search: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=F4-3200C14D-32

There are more options discussed in this video from Buildzod: 





As a final suggestion: WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT BUY CORSAIR MEMORY!!! To their credit, they do bin their memory very well. But it's always uncertain which IC you have, and even if you end up with a kit that has Samsung B-die or Micron E-die, you will most certainly not be able to push that memory farther than what has already been defined by the XMP profile. 

Good luck


----------



## Unified Supreme

*Need Help To Configure my RAM kit on my system*

hello guys, Need help over here,

Ok first of all let me give you my system specs:

Windows Specs:
System Type: 64-bit
Edition: Windows 10 Pro
Version: 1909
OS Build: 18363.592

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600x
RAM: G-Skill - Trident Z Neo - DDR4-3800 - F4-3800C14-8GTZN - CL14-16-16-36 - 16 gb of RAM 8*2
Mobo: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY; Bios Version: 7C35vA2 (Release Date of Bios is: 2019-11-07)
GPU: Gigabyte - Radeon RX 5700 GAMING OC 8G
PSU: Thermaltake: Toughpower Grand 850W TPG-850M (Model: TP-850AH3CSG)

-Now i´ll give 3 images, one of my RAM Specs gathered from Thaiphoon (Version: 16.1.1.0 , Build: 1116), the other one from CPU-Z (Version: 1.91.0) and the last one from Ryzen master.

Also im adding this info: 

My ram works perfect with XMP activated, i can boot on windows, play videogames and every other thing.... , but i cant reach the Infinity Fabric Clock of 1900mhz and on the NB frequency i only reach 950mhz, so what should i do next?

And let me tell you something curious about my RAM, as you mentioned, they supposed to be "B-Die" but for some reason that i dont know.. they are this:

Die Density / Count
8 Gb D-die (Armstrong / 17 nm) / 1 die

so now im confused.. i dont know if that specific type of die is better or worse or what.. if someone can explain.. i would appreciate it.

so going back to reaching the infinity fabric clock thing, what can i do know ?, also someguy "gerardfraser" answered me to try the DDR4 OC Guide, but here is my main question regarding that, since i bought these ram kit, it doesn't supposed that i don´t need to mess with the whole thing of overclocking because the rams are already on the sweet spot (3800mhz; 1900mhz for Mem Clock and 1900mhz for Infinity clock, in a few words, the 1:1 ratio... the one that i´d like to reach.), and if i just need to know how to set them up instead of messing with anything that comes along with overclocking ... i know that i may need to change some values in order to set them up but not as if i would be doing OC.. or maybe yes.. i dont know guys... im confused.. let me know anything i really appreciate the help.

Regards. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cidious

Forsaken1 said:


> You want to play............You gotta pay.
> 
> 
> Quality B-die is still king in benching.................................



Benching yes... hobby perspective. Hobbies are expensive. But tons of people on Reddit and these forums are asking for which ram to buy with Zen 2 for daily usage and then it just doesn't make sense to just copy paste the B-die answer. Just because it benches well... 

Bdie is practically only viable if you have a 3900X or 3950X. Or if you're completely hooked on benchmarking and looking at Aida screens.. Which most of us are haha. But in any daily life scenario edie at 3800cl16 1.4v will be the go to solution for it's price. It's definitely better than the G.Skill Neo CJR and badly binned bdie in the same price catagory. 

I rest my case here.


----------



## N2Gaming

@ Unified Supreme with out ever using this board or ram I'll take a stab at it " pun intended " and ask the community because it looks like the devil's in the details LOL... Is trfc of 666 a good thing???

Edit: All jokes aside, I wish I could help but I don't know the fist thing about this board, bios or ram settings.  However it looks like there is a good bunch here ready willing and able to help.


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



Unified Supreme said:


> hello guys, Need help over here,
> 
> 
> 
> Ok first of all let me give you my system specs:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Specs:
> 
> System Type: 64-bit
> 
> Edition: Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Version: 1909
> 
> OS Build: 18363.592
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600x
> 
> RAM: G-Skill - Trident Z Neo - DDR4-3800 - F4-3800C14-8GTZN - CL14-16-16-36 - 16 gb of RAM 8*2
> 
> Mobo: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY; Bios Version: 7C35vA2 (Release Date of Bios is: 2019-11-07)
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte - Radeon RX 5700 GAMING OC 8G
> 
> PSU: Thermaltake: Toughpower Grand 850W TPG-850M (Model: TP-850AH3CSG)
> 
> 
> 
> -Now i´ll give 3 images, one of my RAM Specs gathered from Thaiphoon (Version: 16.1.1.0 , Build: 1116), the other one from CPU-Z (Version: 1.91.0) and the last one from Ryzen master.
> 
> 
> 
> Also im adding this info:
> 
> 
> 
> My ram works perfect with XMP activated, i can boot on windows, play videogames and every other thing.... , but i cant reach the Infinity Fabric Clock of 1900mhz and on the NB frequency i only reach 950mhz, so what should i do next?
> 
> 
> 
> And let me tell you something curious about my RAM, as you mentioned, they supposed to be "B-Die" but for some reason that i dont know.. they are this:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Density / Count
> 
> 8 Gb D-die (Armstrong / 17 nm) / 1 die
> 
> 
> 
> so now im confused.. i dont know if that specific type of die is better or worse or what.. if someone can explain.. i would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> so going back to reaching the infinity fabric clock thing, what can i do know ?, also someguy "gerardfraser" answered me to try the DDR4 OC Guide, but here is my main question regarding that, since i bought these ram kit, it doesn't supposed that i don´t need to mess with the whole thing of overclocking because the rams are already on the sweet spot (3800mhz; 1900mhz for Mem Clock and 1900mhz for Infinity clock, in a few words, the 1:1 ratio... the one that i´d like to reach.), and if i just need to know how to set them up instead of messing with anything that comes along with overclocking ... i know that i may need to change some values in order to set them up but not as if i would be doing OC.. or maybe yes.. i dont know guys... im confused.. let me know anything i really appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards. Thanks in advance.




Hello!



Have you tried manually changing the FCLK (infinity fabric clock) to 1900Mhz? You may need to set it manually. XMP profiles don't set IF speed as it is an Intel thing. You have to do it manually.



If it doesn't work, there is a Memory Try It feature. you can use that feature to boot at 3800mhz at looser timings, but the mobo sets the FCLK clock itself to 1900mhz. You should be able to boot with the 3800 CL18 profile. If it works, while leaving the feature ON, you can try and enter manually the XMP values into ADVANCED DRAM CONFIGURATION and fix the DRAM VOLTAGE to the XMP value of 1.5V (!!!!).. Settings that are not on the profile, just leave them at AUTO. Test for memory stability. A quick and easy one is MemTest64 from Techpowerup or you can use the MEM TEST feature on the DRAM CAlculator. 



If that doesn't work use Memory Try It again and try with 3733 Mhz. That also OCs the IF clock to 1866 MHZ... If you can boot successfully, repeat the process using your timings. I don't think you need to push 1.5V for this one, but for testing purposes do. If everything looks good, try lowering voltage until you are unstable to control temps on the modules. At 1.5V it's best to keep a fan blowing air on them to be on the safer side. 



Using DRAM Calculator as an aid... timings can be tuned further to get the most out of your kit.



As a note, not all Ryzen 3000 chips can achieve 1900Mhz on FCLK. You are overclocking the IF by going above it's 1800mhz factory limit. Having said that, many of us have been able to achieve it but it is never guaranteed. 



Regarding your memory: Refer to this user review from NewEgg with information regarding your Typhoon report on your RAM. It may be that you actually have B-die instead of D-die ICs. link here: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232933



Regardless of the memory IC used, if you can hit that speed and timings on your system, you have arrived! Just enjoy your games!



Let us know how it goes and welcome aboard! :cheers:


----------



## 84stangman

Hello Again, 


After some tries I was able to boot with 3800 but with only 1867 instead of 1900 
. My question is... other than Aida results ...why is it good ? do we see some real performance gains? 

for some weird reason my 1867 IF was not recognized well


----------



## eliwankenobi

84stangman said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> 
> After some tries I was able to boot with 3800 but with only 1867 instead of 1900
> . My question is... other than Aida results ...why is it good ? do we see some real performance gains?
> 
> for some weird reason my 1867 IF was not recognized well


The goal for having the fastest possible IF speed while in 1:1 sync with MEM speed is to minimize the latency for data transfer between the cores and I/O die. The less latency, the more data can be pushed at a time and the more performance you get. This is not only dependent of IF speed, but it does affect the overall system performance. The most important thing is to be able to achieve the lowest timings possible with your RAM, especially when playing games. In your situation, where your IF clock is not in sync with your RAM speed, it may give you a latency penalty where you actually loose performance even if running at 3800Mhz. AIDA and Cinebench are just part of the tools to help validate.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Played a bit with the settings.

This is the best I've been able to achieve so far. Tuning all core to 4.425 @1.325V Temps are manageable. Cinebench R20 consistently scores above 5300.

There is a bit more tweaking I believe can be done to my timings. 

One thing that is being annoying is the stupid Windows Balanced Plan setting itself back after I change it to the ultimate plan. Other than that, so far, so good!


----------



## 84stangman

eliwankenobi said:


> The goal for having the fastest possible IF speed while in 1:1 sync with MEM speed is to minimize the latency for data transfer between the cores and I/O die. The less latency, the more data can be pushed at a time and the more performance you get. This is not only dependent of IF speed, but it does affect the overall system performance. The most important thing is to be able to achieve the lowest timings possible with your RAM, especially when playing games. In your situation, where your IF clock is not in sync with your RAM speed, it may give you a latency penalty where you actually loose performance even if running at 3800Mhz. AIDA and Cinebench are just part of the tools to help validate.




Oh I see, I will have to dig into this  Thanks!


----------



## LOKI23NY

Played around with things a little more over the weekend.


----------



## N2Gaming

eliwankenobi said:


> For Windows, get the cheapest version you can. if price difference is little, get the PRO though is not necessary. You can buy legit Windows keys for cheap online.
> 
> For the motherboard, The x570 Unify is an all round better motherboard than the Strix x570-E (In my opinion).
> 
> The Strix does win for connectivity (more LAN ports, more SATA ports). I actually bought this motherboard on CyerMonday sales as it was going out of stock and did not want to miss the sale. Immediately started looking for user reviews and such and they were very mixed, vs the reviews on the Unify which were almost universally positive. This is a "second wave" x570 board. By this I mean that this was released after all the other boards were made and reviewed and issues came to surface and feedback was given. MSI has had time to work on them. So it is a bit more mature.
> 
> In fact, I believe the x570 Unify exists in this price point because the Gaming Pro Carbon sucked BALLS for builds with a 3900x or higher failing on keeping VRM temperatures in check. The Unify has the same very strong VRM and many of the same functionality and features found on the MEG ACE board and it is stronger and runs cooler than the VRM on the Strix (although the Strix has good VRM too) and it is at a lower price. The Unify also includes external CMOS clear button which has been very convenient when an OC fails and you need to clear CMOS. The board has a BIOS that is very easy to understand and has been very good and forgiving when doing memory overclocking as well.
> 
> MSI boards in general, I find are used as platforms for memory OC on Ryzen by different people and companies. As an example, if you follow the link to an Anandtech review of Corsair's 5000mhz Micron E-Die kit, you'll see that Micron has only validated them on the x570 Unify and the x570 ACE. They could run fine on other motherboards too, don't get me wrong, but it is part of a tendency I see, where MSI boards are usually the ones I see in these types of situations.
> 
> I don't see any problem with your power supply choice.
> 
> Regarding memory, Like mentioned before in this thread and as you'll find anywhere, Samsung B-Die memory is the preferred IC for a Ryzen build, especially if you care about high performance. Getting to tight timings is more important for gaming than achieving super high speeds for high bandwidth data transfer (although that helps too). You can get tight timings on Micron E-die but with Samsung B-die you can get even tighter timings. With E-die it may be easier to reach higher speed easier than on B-die, but the process is the same on both and in my experience and from what I have seen, with DRAM Calculator or looking for guides to do it manually, you can reach at least 3600mhz on either memory IC without much trouble. It's a matter again, on what memory timings you end up with. If you care to venture into higher RAM speeds, the Unify has a "Memory Try IT" feature that has been very convenient to try different speeds at different timings (most of them consider B-die memory is being used). In fact, that is how I ended up finding out I could do 3800mhz with IF at 1900mhz!
> 
> Now, not all B-die is the same. I've had terrible quality B-die and great quality B-die, but you have to pay for it. Having said that, there are good prices for 16GB kits of Samsung B-die
> Can't say the same for E-die as I have never tested it myself. But if you care for high performance and don't want to spend much time fiddling with settings, you want something that is set and forget, I would recommend you the RAM kit I have. GSkill F4-3600C16D-32GTZN (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860?Item=N82E16820232860). It uses Samsung B-die in dual rank configuration for 32GB using 2 sticks and it is XMP set and forget and you are at a very good performance point. I have them overclocked rather easily to 3800mhz using the same C16 primary timings and things are good indeed. But as mentioned before, you pay for it. You can save a couple of dollars for going with any of the first options in this search: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=F4-3200C14D-32
> 
> There are more options discussed in this video from Buildzod: https://youtu.be/jQ7HB4ouLTU
> 
> 
> As a final suggestion: WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT BUY CORSAIR MEMORY!!! To their credit, they do bin their memory very well. But it's always uncertain which IC you have, and even if you end up with a kit that has Samsung B-die or Micron E-die, you will most certainly not be able to push that memory farther than what has already been defined by the XMP profile.
> 
> Good luck


 I have some Corsair XM2 2gb kits that never overclocked very good on the AM2+ board so it’ll be easy to stay away from Corsair ram. I do like Corsair’s no nonsense defective product replacements though. Had a couple bad psu’s replaced with little effort.

I think I’ll try some cost efficient dual ranked 2x16gb 3600Mhz E die ram modules rated with respectable timings.

What is Your impression of the cpu cooler you are or were using? Is it pretty heavy and should I be concerned with it causing any warping issues around the CPU on the main board?

Thank you,

Anthony


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> I have some Corsair XM2 2gb kits that never overclocked very good on the AM2+ board so it’ll be easy to stay away from Corsair ram. I do like Corsair’s no nonsense defective product replacements though. Had a couple he psu’s replaced with little effort.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I’ll try some cost efficient dual ranked 2x16gb 3600Mhz E die ram modules rated with respectable timings.
> 
> 
> 
> What is You impression of the cpu cooler you are or were using? Is it pretty heavy and should I be concerned with it causing any warping issues around the CPU on the main board?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony




The Unify uses a reinforced PCB layout due to PCIe-4. It handled the NH-D15 with no problem at all. But I returned it and stayed with the NH-u14s using a second 120mm fan on front and the stock nf-a15 at the back. It’s been working really well


----------



## bottjeremy

B-Die is like the blonde hair and big (0).(0) of memory. Its just more fun. If you are an enthusiast, go B-Die.

If it's a cost concern, you could always start with 16GB B-Die, and then upgrade in the future to 32GB.

Here is a tool to help you find the kits you are looking for. https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/

These work great:
G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX
G.SKILL Flare X Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GFX

Here are my Flare X 3200C14 memory settings dialed in @ 3800Mhz. Seen some massive performance increases by spending the time tweaking. Don't think I would be living on the bleeding edge of performance with any other memory type, and ultimately would be left unsatisfied.


----------



## N2Gaming

At nearly 3 lbs I figured I should ask.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Kept playing with some settings. ProcODT changed as per DRC as well fixed the Misc Values.

CB20 score now surpases my previous 4.45ghz all core setup with similar timings. Numbers looking really good! Also, alluding to an old post by @Forsaken1, PC is feeling a bit more "snappy"! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Cidious

Since you guys are so enthusiastic about tweaking memory further. I did another slight tweaking round too. First need to test this for long term stability before I move on. It's 1usmus v3 stable. 

I mean how far am I off from a premium kit of B-die? Mind you this is at a mere 1.4v.. bdie usually needs 1.45v-1.5v to even close... Big boobs and blonde hair are nice and all.. but these girls tend to be overly expensive and not very wel suited for daily companionship.. LOL


2x16GB Edie kit from my screenshot for €120
Neo bdie kit from above with the same retailer for €390


€120 euro for the same Edie kit.. vs €390 for the Neo bdie kit.. The cheapest 2x16gb bdie kit is about €300 for a well binned kit... I mean sorry are we out of our minds? Zombiefied following the bdie trend. Preaching it's the best memory out there.. yeah obviously it is.. but by what margin? Just read a post on reddit of a dude running E-die breaking 5Ghz on a single 8GB stick... good luck achieving that on bdie.. 

I'm tired of defending my case haha. People just want to defend their overly expensive purchases. But results just show Edie is up to par with well binned bdie at less than half the cost.. €120 !!!! for 32GB bdie performance. really Really REALLY rest my case here.


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^^
2nd time you “rested your case”.Its all good.Roll with what you have.Get the maximum performance & enjoy.


----------



## Cidious

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 2nd time you “rested your case”.Its all good.Roll with what you have.Get the maximum performance & enjoy.


Yeahhhh Sorry 'bout that mate. Just gets on my nerves. 


I'll tweak a bit more on my memory tonight see if I can get a bit more bandwidth.


----------



## eliwankenobi

One thing I think we all can agree on, we can’t complain much about our Unify boards. Mine has behaved like a champ! Let’s Unify! (Corny, I know)


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> One thing I think we all can agree on, we can’t complain much about our Unify boards. Mine has behaved like a champ! Let’s Unify! (Corny, I know)


haha. True that mate. I literally love this board. I have 0 issues with it! other than that the Gigabyte recovered a bit easier from an optimistic memory OC. I'm still running A34 beta and all is smooth and well. I just feel the board is rock steady like my Mortar Max and Mortar were. I'd definitely consider MSI again for my next upgrades. Have stuck with Gigabyte GPUs and Motherboards during the Intel phase of things.. But they have lost their touch on Ryzen. 

Ampere incoming. MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio sounds about right to finish the build. Hehe. Can't wait.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Gotta look for info on that card!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Gotta look for info on that card!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not out yet lol.. Just assuming they will bring it out lol.

Anyway. which tip from our topic started did you mention above here to make things snappier? I found that tRTP somehow has an influence on how snappy everything feels. I just lowered rtp from 10 to 8 and I feel my mouse is flying... not sure how else to express.. might be me on drugs.


----------



## Cidious

added to previous post.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta look for info on that card!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's not out yet lol.. Just assuming they will bring it out lol.
> 
> Anyway. which tip from our topic started did you mention above here to make things snappier? I found that tRTP somehow has an influence on how snappy everything feels. I just lowered rtp from 10 to 8 and I feel my mouse is flying... not sure how else to express.. might be me on drugs.
Click to expand...

For me it was changing the ProcODT. I still haven’t finished tweaking. But so far things are moving smoothly. 

I have never dealt with RAM OC up until now, still so much to learn.

On GPU side, I am like you waiting for Jensen to come out in his black leather jacket and show us the new joys of the GPU architecture. I’m hoping this could be the next “Pascal” in their history, both in terms of relative performance and value (better pricing). And we gotta thank AMD and Intel for that. NVIDIA. Is much more proactive. It will be hard to trounce them.

I expect to the 3080 to be what the 1080 was to the 980Ti

I also expect them to stop the “xx80ti” nonsense and call it what it is: a xx90 class.


----------



## Cidious

So what was the tip on ProcODT? I'm still running 53.something. Haven't bothered to change it yet. I tried 48 and lower once. Was fine too I guess. but I didn't see a performance change? I considered it an stabilizer to run with lower voltage.


----------



## Spilly44

*Good fun*

Had the unify for a few weeks now.
Great board but a whole different kettle of fish to my old haswell
Temps so far on 3950x pretty good rarely going above 60 on a corsair 150i
Had patriot 4133 up to 4266 at 18,17,16.Gonna grab some 4400 soon
Wish you could turn the sata ports off.apart from that this board is brill and my first MSI board
Inf if it helps anyone put os nvme in top slot as that goes straight to cpu
Second two go through chipset but can still shift a bit with 2 nvmes in raid array
Benched a 980ti in it and a 1080
No difference at all between pci E1 1 at x16 and pci E3 at x 8.score within margin of error
And surprisingly only a small drop when put in pci E5 which is x 4
So now have the 980ti in slot two leaving slot one open for an Asus Hyper card I got cheap from Amazon
which pushed raid scores even higher.Love the way you can break down the pci slots to X8 X 8 or x4x4x4x4.

Pics later when I can find how to upload them

Smiffy


----------



## 84stangman

Hey There, 


I am kinda confused. During blender benchmark, when xmp is on my rig reboots. If XMP is off it goes through. Up until now only Blender is doing such. I tried the DRAM Calculator for 3600 safe mode... same result. 

I am not sure how to troubleshoot, but I am sure that I am not planning to run it on 2133.... 

Any recommendation? CPU is on Stock settings


Thank you very much


----------



## Cidious

84stangman said:


> Hey There,
> 
> 
> I am kinda confused. During blender benchmark, when xmp is on my rig reboots. If XMP is off it goes through. Up until now only Blender is doing such. I tried the DRAM Calculator for 3600 safe mode... same result.
> 
> I am not sure how to troubleshoot, but I am sure that I am not planning to run it on 2133....
> 
> Any recommendation? CPU is on Stock settings
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


Sounds like one of your sticks is defect. Try to test with one stick in the second slot from the CPU and test then swap the other stick and test again. Then if you find one stick is broken RMA it. if both sticks act the same. Then your memory is not compatible with this motherboard. Send them back or sell them and find something better.


----------



## N2Gaming

bottjeremy said:


> B-Die is like the blonde hair and big (0).(0) of memory. Its just more fun. If you are an enthusiast, go B-Die.
> .


. I like the humor in you analogy here. Kind of like saying if you desire the tight skinny fit blond girl just settle for one with a b cup and upgrade her to a d cup later omg lol. Honestly anymore than a handful is a waiste and I much prefer a nice C. Sorry if this is offensive ladies, mods delete if necessary. Still want to try E Die for the sake of saving money.


----------



## neoamd

Just some E-die results.


----------



## N2Gaming

Spilly44 said:


> Had the unify for a few weeks now.
> Great board but a whole different kettle of fish to my old haswell
> Temps so far on 3950x pretty good rarely going above 60 on a corsair 150i
> Had patriot 4133 up to 4266 at 18,17,16.Gonna grab some 4400 soon
> Wish you could turn the sata ports off.apart from that this board is brill and my first MSI board
> Inf if it helps anyone put os nvme in top slot as that goes straight to cpu
> Second two go through chipset but can still shift a bit with 2 nvmes in raid array
> Benched a 980ti in it and a 1080
> No difference at all between pci E1 1 at x16 and pci E3 at x 8.score within margin of error
> And surprisingly only a small drop when put in pci E5 which is x 4
> So now have the 980ti in slot two leaving slot one open for an Asus Hyper card I got cheap from Amazon
> which pushed raid scores even higher.Love the way you can break down the pci slots to X8 X 8 or x4x4x4x4.
> 
> Pics later when I can find how to upload them
> 
> Smiffy


Interesting. I’m interested in knowing more about your raid set up. Like what storage drives are you using and are you using them for higher capacity, higher read write speeds or both?


----------



## Spilly44

N2Gaming said:


> Interesting. I’m interested in knowing more about your raid set up. Like what storage drives are you using and are you using them for higher capacity, higher read write speeds or both?


Hi 

2 970 evo plus 1 tbs in raid 0
mainly for size.
Gonna see how to upload pics.maybe need a online photo store
Would flicker or dropbox work?
Smiffy


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> So what was the tip on ProcODT? I'm still running 53.something. Haven't bothered to change it yet. I tried 48 and lower once. Was fine too I guess. but I didn't see a performance change? I considered it an stabilizer to run with lower voltage.




Mine was at 30 and changed to 53ohms


----------



## Cidious

eliwankenobi said:


> Mine was at 30 and changed to 53ohms


yeah a bit higher ProcODT can lead to better stability and lower voltage need. Buildzoid calls it a free stabilizer haha


----------



## bottjeremy

N2Gaming said:


> . I like the humor in you analogy here. Kind of like saying if you desire the tight skinny fit blond girl just settle for one with a b cup and upgrade her to a d cup later omg lol. Honestly anymore than a handful is a waiste and I much prefer a nice C. Sorry if this is offensive ladies, mods delete if necessary. Still want to try E Die for the sake of saving money.


<---You get me


----------



## N2Gaming

Spilly44 said:


> Hi
> 
> 2 970 evo plus 1 tbs in raid
> Gonna see how to upload pics.maybe need a online photo store
> Would flicker or dropbox work?
> Smiffy


 What type of raid?


----------



## 84stangman

Cidious said:


> Sounds like one of your sticks is defect. Try to test with one stick in the second slot from the CPU and test then swap the other stick and test again. Then if you find one stick is broken RMA it. if both sticks act the same. Then your memory is not compatible with this motherboard. Send them back or sell them and find something better.


Hey Cidious, 


I think I might have found some issues. 

MSI Dragon Center was installed and running and sometimes it was on Extreme Profile, sometimes on Balanced and besides that Ryzen Master was also active.... Hence the differents results from time to time... that one is sorted out I guess....

As for the RAM and the Calculator...
As it seems I have never set the DRAM Voltage but left it on AUTO, after I increased its value to the DRAM Calculator's recommended one.. Blender finished from time to time! I will let some memtests running for the night and then I will start my OC quest  

Still I have some questions left..:

- Is that true that OC-in the CPU might result in FPS drop in some games? or Lag?
- What to use on a Daily basis : PBO Enabled in BIOS, PBO in Ryzen master, but only if needed, or not needed where no extra juice is needed? 
- Is there a fan control tool for msi under Windows? 


Thank you all for the help and sorry for my noob questions...


----------



## bottjeremy

bottjeremy said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that some of us have been assisting each other with additional information and personal advice around our specific builds and findings in a Discord chat forum. If you would like an invite, and to work with some of the guys 1 on 1 with your build, please reach out to me and I'll give you an invite link to the Discord page. This should not take away from this particular OC.net setting as there is a broader audience of information disseminated here and is specific to Unify.
> 
> Thanks.


Just wanted to bump this post. A handful of us in this thread started a Discord channel with the intent to provide more personal assistance. If you want to join, toss me a personal message and I will hand you the invite for our server.


----------



## Unified Supreme

eliwankenobi said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried manually changing the FCLK (infinity fabric clock) to 1900Mhz? You may need to set it manually. XMP profiles don't set IF speed as it is an Intel thing. You have to do it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work, there is a Memory Try It feature. you can use that feature to boot at 3800mhz at looser timings, but the mobo sets the FCLK clock itself to 1900mhz. You should be able to boot with the 3800 CL18 profile. If it works, while leaving the feature ON, you can try and enter manually the XMP values into ADVANCED DRAM CONFIGURATION and fix the DRAM VOLTAGE to the XMP value of 1.5V (!!!!).. Settings that are not on the profile, just leave them at AUTO. Test for memory stability. A quick and easy one is MemTest64 from Techpowerup or you can use the MEM TEST feature on the DRAM CAlculator.
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work use Memory Try It again and try with 3733 Mhz. That also OCs the IF clock to 1866 MHZ... If you can boot successfully, repeat the process using your timings. I don't think you need to push 1.5V for this one, but for testing purposes do. If everything looks good, try lowering voltage until you are unstable to control temps on the modules. At 1.5V it's best to keep a fan blowing air on them to be on the safer side.
> 
> 
> 
> Using DRAM Calculator as an aid... timings can be tuned further to get the most out of your kit.
> 
> 
> 
> As a note, not all Ryzen 3000 chips can achieve 1900Mhz on FCLK. You are overclocking the IF by going above it's 1800mhz factory limit. Having said that, many of us have been able to achieve it but it is never guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your memory: Refer to this user review from NewEgg with information regarding your Typhoon report on your RAM. It may be that you actually have B-die instead of D-die ICs. link here: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232933
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the memory IC used, if you can hit that speed and timings on your system, you have arrived! Just enjoy your games!
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes and welcome aboard! :cheers:



Hi man, let me be very explicit on this topic. 

First of all thanks for replying @eliwankenobi, and is good to know there is such a great community outside willing to help others on this specific area, i´m 24 years old and i´m excited to collaborate, contribute and share anything regarding the experience of having this specific motherboard (MSI MEG X570 UNIFY; Bios Version: 7C35vA2 (Release Date of Bios is: 2019-11-07)) and Ram Kit (G-Skill - Trident Z Neo - DDR4-3800 - F4-3800C14-8GTZN - CL14-16-16-36 - 16 gb of RAM 8*2).

ok, first things first, i checked the link you gave me from NewEgg regarding the type of die of my Ram kit, i have 2 sticks of 8gb each, i turned off the pc in order to check them, and i confirmed that as like the anonymous person said on NewEgg comment section, if the label of the stick ended with "8810B" they would be a Samsung B-Die, so YES! they are, now i´ll continue to answer paragraph by paragraph or sentence from your reply; 

1st Sentence: 

"Have you tried manually changing the FCLK (infinity fabric clock) to 1900Mhz? You may need to set it manually. XMP profiles don't set IF speed as it is an Intel thing. You have to do it manually" 

- Yes, let me explain the environment, first i activate XMP ok, then i restart the pc, get into bios again and then, change the FCLK manually to 1900mhz, save and exit, so far everything boots good, im able to do whatever i want on windows within the first 5-10 mins, then it crash and the screen turns black obviously due to the change, also what i can notice is when i change any kind of specifc value/setting on the bios (in the ram section), and boot on windows i realize with the sounds that windows emits (for example when you turn up or down the volume of your speakers) that they are not being concrete as they usually are, they sound like if there would be an interference, like if the cable (in this case i have my pc connected to my Logitech z625 with a 3.5mm jack) had any type of false contact, so i immediately know that the pc will crash, and i´ll have to clear CMOS again and go back to the default values on my bios. So changing the FCLK manually haven't worked for me, remember with XMP activated.


2nd paragraph: 

"If it doesn't work, there is a Memory Try It feature. you can use that feature to boot at 3800mhz at looser timings, but the mobo sets the FCLK clock itself to 1900mhz. You should be able to boot with the 3800 CL18 profile. If it works, while leaving the feature ON, you can try and enter manually the XMP values into ADVANCED DRAM CONFIGURATION and fix the DRAM VOLTAGE to the XMP value of 1.5V (!!!!).. Settings that are not on the profile, just leave them at AUTO. Test for memory stability. A quick and easy one is MemTest64 from Techpowerup or you can use the MEM TEST feature on the DRAM Calculator."

-ok im going to be very explicit on this one since I tried 2 ways, let me tell you that none of them worked out, but let me explain what I did on each path, since what I did on my answer of the “1st Sentence”, I reboot it, I cleared the CMOS again, everything was on default and I tried the feature you told me in 2 ways, the first one I choose the profile that has 3800mhz with C18 and DRAM voltage at 1.500v, saved settings and exit and it didnt work, it happened just like I explained on my answer of the “first sentence”, later on i Cleared CMOS Again, of course everything went back to default settings, and this time was my second attempt, first, after clearing the CMOS for the second time, this time I first booted with XMP activated, came to windows, and everything, but wait my attempt doesn't end there, I restarted the pc in order to get into bios again and then, I hope that my English allow me to explain this one as I did, since in the RAM settings all values were with the XMP profile, I went to the Memory Try it Feature, selected the profile of 3800mhz with C18, bumped up the DRAM voltage to 1.500v and on the Advanced DRAM Configuration section you know that inside of the advanced configuration are 2 columns, one is for the actual values (remember I had the xmp activated so there were these values on the first column) and the other is for the new values you are going to update so as I choose the 3800mhz c18 profile, the values of that profile were there on the 2nd column, so I changed them in order to give the xmp values while the profile of 3800mhz c18 was selected (Idk if at this point you still getting me but im doing my best to explain myself), so that way I would have that profile but with the XMP values (timings) (quick reminder: with the DRAM v at 1.500) so I had hope that it could work but unfortunately noup, so here is where my second way/attempt ends, it happens the same as I explainend on my answer of the first sentence, it boots but as soon as I hear the sounds that windows emits I know it will crash and i´ll have to do it all over again. 

3rd paragraph: 

“If that doesn't work use Memory Try It again and try with 3733 Mhz. That also OCs the IF clock to 1866 MHZ... If you can boot successfully, repeat the process using your timings. I don't think you need to push 1.5V for this one, but for testing purposes do. If everything looks good, try lowering voltage until you are unstable to control temps on the modules. At 1.5V it's best to keep a fan blowing air on them to be on the safer side.”

-ok first for your info I have a cooler master case CM 690 III with 6 cooler master fans, so it has an excellent ventilation, 3 for inhale and 3 for exhale, now that you know that, let me explain what I did on this case of the third paragraph; 

- I basically did the same thing like as the 2nd paragraph, on my first attempt, tried to boot with the profile of 3733 c18 and DRAM V at 1.500v for testing purposes as you mentioned, but nothing it crashes like I explained again on the first sentence answer, then on my second attempt I did exactly the same thing I did on the 2 way of my answer of the 2nd paragraph only that this time with the profile of 3733mhz c18 and DRAM v at 1.500v for testing purposes, so no none of the things you mentioned me to try worked out,


Please help over here Guys.. i´m kind frustrated that I cant get the most out of my RAM kit =( ... 

Regards.


----------



## Unified Supreme

@hardwarelimits; 
@hardwarelimits
mentionhardwarelimits/mention


Hi man ! 

take a look here man, maybe this info can help you to understand my problem check the history of my case since page 61

Thanks in advance,
Regards

Btw, is that the correct form to mention a user? guys ?


----------



## Cidious

84stangman said:


> Hey Cidious,
> 
> 
> I think I might have found some issues.
> 
> MSI Dragon Center was installed and running and sometimes it was on Extreme Profile, sometimes on Balanced and besides that Ryzen Master was also active.... Hence the differents results from time to time... that one is sorted out I guess....
> 
> As for the RAM and the Calculator...
> As it seems I have never set the DRAM Voltage but left it on AUTO, after I increased its value to the DRAM Calculator's recommended one.. Blender finished from time to time! I will let some memtests running for the night and then I will start my OC quest
> 
> Still I have some questions left..:
> 
> - Is that true that OC-in the CPU might result in FPS drop in some games? or Lag?
> - What to use on a Daily basis : PBO Enabled in BIOS, PBO in Ryzen master, but only if needed, or not needed where no extra juice is needed?
> - Is there a fan control tool for msi under Windows?
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the help and sorry for my noob questions...


It kind of depends on your cooling. I run with PBO on and EDC=10 bug abuse tweak with a slight -25mv offset to get most performance out of it at good temperatures. I don't know what cooling you have. Ideally you want to keep your temps under 70 degrees for maximum boosting. Manual OC is dead after the discovery of the EDC bug. I can get higher performance single core AND multicore with PBO now than with a manual OC.


----------



## Cidious

@eliwankenobi: Did you have a 2070 Super too?


----------



## 84stangman

Cidious said:


> It kind of depends on your cooling. I run with PBO on and EDC=10 bug abuse tweak with a slight -25mv offset to get most performance out of it at good temperatures. I don't know what cooling you have. Ideally you want to keep your temps under 70 degrees for maximum boosting. Manual OC is dead after the discovery of the EDC bug. I can get higher performance single core AND multicore with PBO now than with a manual OC.



Hey, I have the noctua chromax nh-d15 it is quite capable but a custom cooling curve should be set up ..which I have not done yet. Currently my Max Temps are between 65 and rarely 72 (Stock operation with auto vcore)

I am not sure about this bug and To be honest I have no clue about these offset things... but I will google it. Thanks.


----------



## Cidious

84stangman said:


> Hey, I have the noctua chromax nh-d15 it is quite capable but a custom cooling curve should be set up ..which I have not done yet. Currently my Max Temps are between 65 and rarely 72 (Stock operation with auto vcore)
> 
> I am not sure about this bug and To be honest I have no clue about these offset things... but I will google it. Thanks.


It's bios work. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html have a peak here for some good settings to achieve maximum boosting.


----------



## 84stangman

Thanks for the link, I still don't really understand some things...

I tried the Ryzen Master in Manual mode to increase the frequencies and lower the voltage, to see if the Temperature drops and still stays stable.
As on the screenshot, you can see that the vcore has been decreased to 1.2875, Temperature was max at 80 Celsius and it was fun. CPU Frequencies were at 4.3 during Cinebench (around) 

Now I thought to myself, okay I will keep my cpu stock but maybe the voltage could be decreased as well, so I set the core in Bios to 1.35 for starters.

It started but the all core frequencies dropped back to 2.5GHZ during Cinebench... I don't understand this... 

Any clarification? :S


----------



## Cidious

oh boy. yep you really have no clue haha.

I would recommend not setting it on manual but on Default for now. It will probably give you the best results. Do a memory OC first. If you're done with that. You can look further into tweaking your 3950X. What you're doing now is a bit counter productive. Start at the beginning and work your way up from there.

1. Memory OC with DRAM Calculator with processor on auto (named default in Ryzen Master) and voltage on auto too.
2. When you done all that. Go into the bios again. And step by step adjust the settings until you achieve best performance. I don't have a 3950X but I read in the EDC thread that you'd probably get good results with EDC=20. I wouldn't touch much else other than that. And if temps are too hot. A slight -25mv offset might do wonders. 

Manual OC is worthless on a 3950X since you're dealing with so many cores it's impossible to let them all perform equally because they are not the same quality.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> @eliwankenobi: Did you have a 2070 Super too?




No, I have an EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC2


----------



## Spilly44

N2Gaming said:


> What type of raid?



Raid 0


----------



## Hale59

Do you guys know what material the vrms and mosfets heatsinks are made of?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> Do you guys know what material the vrms and mosfets heatsinks are made of?




Check the very first post. There is a video link for Buildzoid’s PCB and VRM analisys


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> It's bios work.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html have a peak here for some good settings to achieve maximum boosting.


Wow I looked at that thread, well glanced at it from previous links posted earlier in this thread and it didn’t make much sense to me until after I watched a video on YouTube about the issues from a EDC bug google search. Now going back and reading it I understand it a little better. If you have never messed with power states from the os then this might be a little bit harder to understand by just reading about all the issues going on in the bios and os power states. Good read for sure.


----------



## N2Gaming

84stangman said:


> Thanks for the link, I still don't really understand some things...
> 
> I tried the Ryzen Master in Manual mode to increase the frequencies and lower the voltage, to see if the Temperature drops and still stays stable.
> As on the screenshot, you can see that the vcore has been decreased to 1.2875, Temperature was max at 80 Celsius and it was fun. CPU Frequencies were at 4.3 during Cinebench (around)
> 
> Now I thought to myself, okay I will keep my cpu stock but maybe the voltage could be decreased as well, so I set the core in Bios to 1.35 for starters.
> 
> It started but the all core frequencies dropped back to 2.5GHZ during Cinebench... I don't understand this...
> 
> Any clarification? :S


Have a look at these two videos and see if they don’t help you out a little bit.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Unified Supreme said:


> Hi man, let me be very explicit on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks for replying @eliwankenobi, and is good to know there is such a great community outside willing to help others on this specific area, i´m 24 years old and i´m excited to collaborate, contribute and share anything regarding the experience of having this specific motherboard (MSI MEG X570 UNIFY; Bios Version: 7C35vA2 (Release Date of Bios is: 2019-11-07)) and Ram Kit (G-Skill - Trident Z Neo - DDR4-3800 - F4-3800C14-8GTZN - CL14-16-16-36 - 16 gb of RAM 8*2).
> 
> 
> 
> ok, first things first, i checked the link you gave me from NewEgg regarding the type of die of my Ram kit, i have 2 sticks of 8gb each, i turned off the pc in order to check them, and i confirmed that as like the anonymous person said on NewEgg comment section, if the label of the stick ended with "8810B" they would be a Samsung B-Die, so YES! they are, now i´ll continue to answer paragraph by paragraph or sentence from your reply;
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> "Have you tried manually changing the FCLK (infinity fabric clock) to 1900Mhz? You may need to set it manually. XMP profiles don't set IF speed as it is an Intel thing. You have to do it manually"
> 
> 
> 
> - Yes, let me explain the environment, first i activate XMP ok, then i restart the pc, get into bios again and then, change the FCLK manually to 1900mhz, save and exit, so far everything boots good, im able to do whatever i want on windows within the first 5-10 mins, then it crash and the screen turns black obviously due to the change, also what i can notice is when i change any kind of specifc value/setting on the bios (in the ram section), and boot on windows i realize with the sounds that windows emits (for example when you turn up or down the volume of your speakers) that they are not being concrete as they usually are, they sound like if there would be an interference, like if the cable (in this case i have my pc connected to my Logitech z625 with a 3.5mm jack) had any type of false contact, so i immediately know that the pc will crash, and i´ll have to clear CMOS again and go back to the default values on my bios. So changing the FCLK manually haven't worked for me, remember with XMP activated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> "If it doesn't work, there is a Memory Try It feature. you can use that feature to boot at 3800mhz at looser timings, but the mobo sets the FCLK clock itself to 1900mhz. You should be able to boot with the 3800 CL18 profile. If it works, while leaving the feature ON, you can try and enter manually the XMP values into ADVANCED DRAM CONFIGURATION and fix the DRAM VOLTAGE to the XMP value of 1.5V (!!!!).. Settings that are not on the profile, just leave them at AUTO. Test for memory stability. A quick and easy one is MemTest64 from Techpowerup or you can use the MEM TEST feature on the DRAM Calculator."
> 
> 
> 
> -ok im going to be very explicit on this one since I tried 2 ways, let me tell you that none of them worked out, but let me explain what I did on each path, since what I did on my answer of the “1st Sentence”, I reboot it, I cleared the CMOS again, everything was on default and I tried the feature you told me in 2 ways, the first one I choose the profile that has 3800mhz with C18 and DRAM voltage at 1.500v, saved settings and exit and it didnt work, it happened just like I explained on my answer of the “first sentence”, later on i Cleared CMOS Again, of course everything went back to default settings, and this time was my second attempt, first, after clearing the CMOS for the second time, this time I first booted with XMP activated, came to windows, and everything, but wait my attempt doesn't end there, I restarted the pc in order to get into bios again and then, I hope that my English allow me to explain this one as I did, since in the RAM settings all values were with the XMP profile, I went to the Memory Try it Feature, selected the profile of 3800mhz with C18, bumped up the DRAM voltage to 1.500v and on the Advanced DRAM Configuration section you know that inside of the advanced configuration are 2 columns, one is for the actual values (remember I had the xmp activated so there were these values on the first column) and the other is for the new values you are going to update so as I choose the 3800mhz c18 profile, the values of that profile were there on the 2nd column, so I changed them in order to give the xmp values while the profile of 3800mhz c18 was selected (Idk if at this point you still getting me but im doing my best to explain myself), so that way I would have that profile but with the XMP values (timings) (quick reminder: with the DRAM v at 1.500) so I had hope that it could work but unfortunately noup, so here is where my second way/attempt ends, it happens the same as I explainend on my answer of the first sentence, it boots but as soon as I hear the sounds that windows emits I know it will crash and i´ll have to do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> “If that doesn't work use Memory Try It again and try with 3733 Mhz. That also OCs the IF clock to 1866 MHZ... If you can boot successfully, repeat the process using your timings. I don't think you need to push 1.5V for this one, but for testing purposes do. If everything looks good, try lowering voltage until you are unstable to control temps on the modules. At 1.5V it's best to keep a fan blowing air on them to be on the safer side.”
> 
> 
> 
> -ok first for your info I have a cooler master case CM 690 III with 6 cooler master fans, so it has an excellent ventilation, 3 for inhale and 3 for exhale, now that you know that, let me explain what I did on this case of the third paragraph;
> 
> 
> 
> - I basically did the same thing like as the 2nd paragraph, on my first attempt, tried to boot with the profile of 3733 c18 and DRAM V at 1.500v for testing purposes as you mentioned, but nothing it crashes like I explained again on the first sentence answer, then on my second attempt I did exactly the same thing I did on the 2 way of my answer of the 2nd paragraph only that this time with the profile of 3733mhz c18 and DRAM v at 1.500v for testing purposes, so no none of the things you mentioned me to try worked out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help over here Guys.. i´m kind frustrated that I cant get the most out of my RAM kit =( ...
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.




Sorry for delay in replying.

Ok so, it doesn’t boot setting IF to 1866 nor 1900. Could you try lower? Perhaps a loose timings 3600mhz? This time don’t change the voltage the profile sets. Leave everything else on AUTO.

It may be that your CPU can’t go past 3600 which puts the IF at 1800mhz and that should be possible. 

Let us know


----------



## N2Gaming

CPU arrived today  Last year 19 week 37 location SUS



Cidious said:


> Yeah mate. Produced in the second week of September. Mine is from first week of August. I don't think they will have made huge improvements to the production process during that time but I do think your chip must be from the inside of a wafer or something. It's freaking solid. I wanted to upgrade to a 3900X but they are oftenly even more gimped.. Seeing your sample.. being able to run manual OC on those speeds kind of throws all boosting overboard. Single core is fine like that. And then the 3800X would be way more useful for my applications. So I hoped I could ask my friend to look through his stock to find myself a 3800X from your week number but I guess it won't guarantee anything.
> 
> Mine is PGT and yours is PGS. Which means my chip is produced in Texas whereas yours is produced in Saratoga. That might be the difference in quality though. Completely different Fabs.


 So do you know where SUS would be produced?


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is a picture of the IHS


----------



## N2Gaming

T3XX said:


> Brand New Chipset Driver from AMD... Thanks to bottjeremy!!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570





bottjeremy said:


> Yeah. New chipset drivers made my desktop more snappy and gave fastest AIDA memory run and latency so far.


I'm gathering all the drivers for GPU, chipset, mobo options etc. 

Do I need to install the original chipset drivers or can I just install this newest chipset driver after os install and forget previous chipset driver versions?

Oh yeah what is the best BIOS you guys are using atm and do you have a link where I can get it? I'm ready to pull the trigger on this Unify board I just have to wait a couple of days for my refinance to go through. Once that happens I'll be able to buy a few more things to get this party started.


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> Do I need to install the original drivers or can I just install this newest chipset driver and forget all the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gathering all the drivers for GPU, chipset, mobo options etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah what is the best BIOS you guys are using atm and do you have a link where I can get it? I'm ready to pull the trigger on this Unify board I just have to wait a couple of days for my refinance to go through. Once that happens I'll be able to buy a few more things to get this party started.





Download the latest BIOS and drivers from the MSI Unify. 

Skip the chipset driver. Download it from AMD.com directly.

Save them on a separate USB.

When loading Windows, do so without an internet connection, so Windows doesn’t install its own (usually old) drivers


----------



## N2Gaming

I was under the impression some of ya'll might be using a newer beta bios with some good results. I did not see any beta bios's just some bios's from last year.

7C35vA2
Release Date
2019-11-07


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> I was under the impression some of ya'll might be using a newer beta bios with some good results. I did not see any beta bios's just some bios's from last year.
> 
> 7C35vA2
> Release Date
> 2019-11-07


I am. https://www.file-upload.net/download-13857809/7C35_a34.zip.html It's completely stable on my system. Been running with it since the day it was discovered (a bit over 3 weeks daily usage). No issues whatsoever and all my benchmarks records have been done on it. Not sure what they have changed though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Cidious +1


----------



## Spilly44

Aida 64.Noticing that as mem speed going up latency coming back down again

Raid 0 2 x 970 evo plus 1tb in motherboard slots 2 and 3

Raid 0 2 x 970 evo plus 1 tb in Asus Hyper card in E3 slot




hope the pics come up ok

Smiffy


----------



## eliwankenobi

AIDA tests are also very dependent on CPU speeds. For reliable AIDA tests you need to set CPU clock to a fixed speed


----------



## eliwankenobi

Patriot Viper Steel Memory Overclocking on the Unify by Buildzoid


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> AIDA tests are also very dependent on CPU speeds. For reliable AIDA tests you need to set CPU clock to a fixed speed


Thanks for info.Will do
John


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA tests are also very dependent on CPU speeds. For reliable AIDA tests you need to set CPU clock to a fixed speed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.Will do
> John
Click to expand...

No problem

Funny though, Buildzoid mentions the same thing in the video referenced above


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> No problem
> 
> Funny though, Buildzoid mentions the same thing in the video referenced above


I got some 4400 on the way.
Will watch vid later
John


----------



## N2Gaming

eliwankenobi said:


> Patriot Viper Steel Memory Overclocking on the Unify by Buildzoid
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/KiCH2Lq9DcA



Are those ram modules the same one you had problems with?


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> eliwankenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot Viper Steel Memory Overclocking on the Unify by Buildzoid
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/KiCH2Lq9DcA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those ram modules the same one you had problems with?
Click to expand...

Yeeeeeaaaap!! I blame Patriot QC


----------



## N2Gaming

In that video of the 4400 viper buildzoid is using, he mentions it being only single sided single ranked memory.


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> In that video of the 4400 viper buildzoid is using, he mentions it being only single sided single ranked memory.


It is. I bought two kits. One came DOA had to RMA. The other kit was OK, but not 100% stable. Hard to say. I did get some good numbers of them. But decided to return as I have mentioned before, never 100% stable. The new Gskill kit, even with the literal same numbers, no problem at all. Very solid 

Not bashing that it’s not a good product , many users in the forum have had better luck with them...


----------



## N2Gaming

I see, think I’ll go with dual ranked dual channel kit and only run 2x 16gb vs 4x8gb single ranked sticks


----------



## eliwankenobi

At the same Speeds and latency, a dual rank kit is going to have less latency. But depending on how high and tight you want to go, it is easier to achieve on single rank.


----------



## Hale59

eliwankenobi said:


> Patriot Viper Steel Memory Overclocking on the Unify by Buildzoid
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/KiCH2Lq9DcA


Thanks for the video. I got a free AID64 Extreme Key


----------



## N2Gaming

I’m under the impression from reading up on the toppic and watching some videos about it that multiple modules are harder on the CPU’s IMC. I don’t really need the super best performance possible and I’ll trade that for very reliable and respectable speeds for gaming and longer lasting system.


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> Iâ€™️m under the impression from reading up on the toppic and watching some videos about it that multiple modules are harder on the CPUâ€™️s IMC. I donâ€™️t really need the super best performance possible and Iâ€™️ll trade that for very reliable and respectable speeds for gaming and longer lasting system.


Good thinking!

Although this is Overclock.net ... Not everyone is looking to break World Records as Buildzoid does for a living.


----------



## N2Gaming

N2Gaming said:


> I’m under the impression from reading up on the toppic and watching some videos about it that multiple modules are harder on the CPU’s IMC. I don’t really need the super best performance possible and I’ll trade that for very reliable and respectable speeds for gaming and longer lasting system.



Granted I am always open to suggestions or other theories sorrounding this toppic. I am by no means an expert on the subject and am very eager to learn as much as possible with regards to latency speeds and reliability. I would definitely consider my self an armature or novice at best


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> Granted I am always open to suggestions or other theories sorrounding this toppic. I am by no means an expert on the subject and am very eager to learn as much as possible with regards to latency speeds and reliability. I would definitely consider my self an armature or novice at best




I started learning as much as I could about memory tuning and optimizing Ryzen the moment I bought the parts. There was soo much to learn. Thankfully DRAM CALC and all the tutorials around have helped immensely. I wouldn’t even consider myself an experienced OCer. Coming from a 4790k OC’d to 4.6ghz was a 15 min set and forget. Ryzen though, is much different and I guess nuanced to really get it there


----------



## Peen

Making some progress with my 4x8Gb Patriot Steel 4133 kit


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not really able to pay much attention to all these AIDA64 screen shots as I have nothing running atm that I can even compare and start learning from as a cross reference of performance. I'm getting there though. The Used 1080Ti seems to be working good so far.


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> AIDA tests are also very dependent on CPU speeds. For reliable AIDA tests you need to set CPU clock to a fixed speed


Are we all setting our cpus to the same speed on every core or to the best speed we can manage?
Ta
John


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



Spilly44 said:


> Are we all setting our cpus to the same speed on every core or to the best speed we can manage?
> 
> Ta
> 
> John




I am running all core 4.425 ghz @1.325v with LLC mode 2. Very manageable temps for my NH-u14s and consistent and predictable performance as well. That is an important thing for testing memory performance testing. It doesn’t have to be super high all core OC. Just something you know you can hit confortably. If you use the MSI Dragon Center and use their performance profile, they have an all core 4.2ghz profile. Works pretty well for these purposes, but Once you have your memory tuned as best you can, then I would go for tuning your CPU clocks. Or just leave it at PBO or use the EDC bug. But memory testing at default settings, does not affect when testing for stability with memtest, but does affect your latency and bandwidth tests for AIDA.


----------



## sirbaili

*OC-ing 3900x to 4500Mhz*

Hi Guys

I tonight ran some test - cold night here(Comparatively).

3900X with Unify.

for 4400Mhz-Vcore - 1.280 LLC - 2

For 4500Mhz_Vcore 1.350 LLC - 2.

is this a golden chiop or an ordinary one.

thanks


----------



## eliwankenobi

sirbaili said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I tonight ran some test - cold night here(Comparatively).
> 
> 
> 
> 3900X with Unify.
> 
> 
> 
> for 4400Mhz-Vcore - 1.280 LLC - 2
> 
> 
> 
> For 4500Mhz_Vcore 1.350 LLC - 2.
> 
> 
> 
> is this a golden chiop or an ordinary one.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




I’d say that’s pretty awesome! 

It would only get better by tuning your memory further.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good news ladies and gents.



N2Gaming said:


> Ok Amazon is currently out of stock on the MSI MEG X570 UNIFY so they typically lower the price on out of stock items. They have the Unify listed for $299.99 atm so I pulled the trigger on the board. Should be here by feb 20th although it could arrive sooner or later but not a big deal imo. Cost with tax & shipped $326.99
> 
> I am one step closer to having a new system.


----------



## T800

Hello, last weekend I bought an 3950X and an MSI X570 Unify motherboard.

At default settings with PBO enabled processor is getting hotter than my manual OC settings. And it only reaches like 4000-4100MHz speed.

I set 1.25V all core voltage(with plus sign 0.150V offset setting), first eight cores 4400MHZ, last eight cores 4300MHz with Mode-5 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like sixty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run.

I also set 1.10V all core voltage, first eight cores 4100MHz, last eight cores 4000MHz with Mode-8 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like forty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run. Ambient is like 18-19-20C.

With these settings when playing The Division 2 processor sits at low, high forty degrees sometimes low fifty degrees, but fifty degrees is rare. When it runs at 4400MHz-4300MHz mixed setting. And processor reaches merely thirty degrees when I play The Division 2 with 4100MHz-4000MHz mixed setting. Ambient temperature is same.

But 4100MHz-4000MHz setting getting a score of 153 FPS in The Division 2 benchmark run, 4400MHz-4300MHz setting reaches the same FPS numbers with a 1080Ti at 1080p res.

I am using 2x16GB Gskill 3600C16(Hynix D-die or C-die, not sure about that, TB says it's Hynix-D but some old versions of the same program says it's Hynix-C). And cannot get RAM values tighter than Ryzen Calculator's suggestions. TRFC is too high it's like 471 and cannot go down further, it looses stability, never POST.

Maybe B-die RAM get better FPS results, don't know but I have 2x8GB Gskill Flare X 3200C14 B-die kit too. I'll give it a try if it's worth it.

I came from a [email protected] and it scores in the range of 160-170 FPS at the same benchmark with the same cooling and 4x8GB 3600C17 RAM.


----------



## Notbn

T800 said:


> Hello, last weekend I bought an 3950X and an MSI X570 Unify motherboard.
> 
> At default settings with PBO enabled processor is getting hotter than my manual OC settings. And it only reaches like 4000-4100MHz speed.
> 
> I set 1.25V all core voltage(with plus sign 0.150V offset setting), first eight cores 4400MHZ, last eight cores 4300MHz with Mode-5 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like sixty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run.
> 
> I also set 1.10V all core voltage, first eight cores 4100MHz, last eight cores 4000MHz with Mode-8 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like forty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run. Ambient is like 18-19-20C.
> 
> With these settings when playing The Division 2 processor sits at low, high forty degrees sometimes low fifty degrees, but fifty degrees is rare. When it runs at 4400MHz-4300MHz mixed setting. And processor reaches merely thirty degrees when I play The Division 2 with 4100MHz-4000MHz mixed setting. Ambient temperature is same.
> 
> But 4100MHz-4000MHz setting getting a score of 153 FPS in The Division 2 benchmark run, 4400MHz-4300MHz setting reaches the same FPS numbers with a 1080Ti at 1080p res.
> 
> I am using 2x16GB Gskill 3600C16(Hynix D-die or C-die, not sure about that, TB says it's Hynix-D but some old versions of the same program says it's Hynix-C). And cannot get RAM values tighter than Ryzen Calculator's suggestions. TRFC is too high it's like 471 and cannot go down further, it looses stability, never POST.
> 
> Maybe B-die RAM get better FPS results, don't know but I have 2x8GB Gskill Flare X 3200C14 B-die kit too. I'll give it a try if it's worth it.
> 
> I came from a [email protected] and it scores in the range of 160-170 FPS at the same benchmark with the same cooling and 4x8GB 3600C17 RAM.



PBO doesn't work well for me either, maybe we're doing something wrong!


PBO boosts my 3800x to like 4.1 all core with temps in the mid 70s, whereas I can run 4.3 all core at 1.2V with temps only just barely reaching 70deg in stress tests.


----------



## Cidious

Notbn said:


> PBO doesn't work well for me either, maybe we're doing something wrong!
> 
> 
> PBO boosts my 3800x to like 4.1 all core with temps in the mid 70s, whereas I can run 4.3 all core at 1.2V with temps only just barely reaching 70deg in stress tests.


PBO works for me now with my 3800X.

It does come down to good cooling. I run a 480x30 custom loop for the processor only. Mine doesn't break 65 degrees under full load. 


The screenshot are my daily driver settings (warning: lot's of MSI Auto setting magic)

CPU:
PBO: Enabled
VCORE Voltage: Auto (No offset anymore) 
LLC VSOC: 2
LLC VCORE: Auto
VSOC 1.1v
VDDP: Auto
VDDG: 950m

Memory: 
Voltage: 1.4v
Latencies: 16-19-14-35-55-550-1t-GearDownEnabled


Haven't changed much else. Don't get me wrong I tried all settings but often the Auto setting was the better or equal. (well done MSI! Gigabyte can learn something from it)

I'll post some bios screenshots here too.


----------



## Notbn

Cidious said:


> PBO works for me now with my 3800X.
> 
> It does come down to good cooling. I run a 480x30 custom loop for the processor only. Mine doesn't break 65 degrees under full load.
> 
> 
> The screenshot are my daily driver settings (warning: lot's of MSI Auto setting magic)
> 
> CPU:
> PBO: Enabled
> VCORE Voltage: Auto (No offset anymore)
> LLC VSOC: 2
> LLC VCORE: Auto
> VSOC 1.1v
> VDDP: Auto
> VDDG: 950m
> 
> Memory:
> Voltage: 1.4v
> Latencies: 16-19-14-35-55-550-1t-GearDownEnabled
> 
> 
> Haven't changed much else. Don't get me wrong I tried all settings but often the Auto settings was the better or equal. (well done MSI! Gigabyte can learn something from it)
> 
> I'll post some bios screenshots here too.



Very interesting, it just seems odd that PBO can't get my processor to boost up as high as a manual OC. 



Is your loop heat soaked during those tests? I wonder if there would be much difference in your boost clocks after an hour stress test.


In any case it seems like the PBO boost algorithm is a bit too generous with voltage, and in some cases, with an air cooler or small AIO especially, won't boost as high as a manual OC can take it.


Then again, maybe I'm just doing something wrong


----------



## Cidious

Notbn said:


> Very interesting, it just seems odd that PBO can't get my processor to boost up as high as a manual OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your loop heat soaked during those tests? I wonder if there would be much difference in your boost clocks after an hour stress test.
> 
> 
> In any case it seems like the PBO boost algorithm is a bit too generous with voltage, and in some cases, with an air cooler or small AIO especially, won't boost as high as a manual OC can take it.
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just doing something wrong


I ran these test after using the computer for many hours. Including unpacking files etc. The test are done in a normal daily usage environment. If I open the window (winter here at about 7 degrees celcius outside) and turn the PC off for a while etc etc I can get higher scores. The scores shown here are daily driver scores. I don't believe in ramming your CPU with Prime 95 since there is just a high chance you'll damage it while tinkering with voltage etc. Running Prime95 for hours in a row does not relate in any way to my use case. I do encode from time to time and unpack big files. So for stability I'll run those things often to get an idea of temperatures etc. I do like to run an occasional OCCT and ofcourse CB loop. Looping CB will not bring the temperature much further above 65 degrees. My 480x30 rad area is very good at getting the heat out. 

That said, It is all very circumstantial depending on chip quality board memory etc. But generosity with voltage at auto levels I wouldn't be concerned about. AMD has been testing and revising agesa after agesa, I'm pretty sure by now they found some area where it's safe to run auto settings and PBO on. And mind you these voltages are designed to work with the standard cooler. Silicon degradation is a relation between voltage, current and temperature. And there are several forms of degradation. these three all have an influence on either of them. The trick is to cool your chip as well as you can. 

And yes PBO won't do maximum frequency. This has been far and widely known for quite a while now. You could experiment with EDC bug though and boost your multicore frequency by about 100Mhz under load which kind of brings it to manual OC levels at roughly similar voltages. But I found this will harm my single core performance (not frequency but actual performance). So I went back to good ol' plain PBO. Works like a charm as you can see. Steady performance. Nice and tight latencies also for the Cache and great temperatures.


----------



## slickwicked

man i must be doing something wrong 

ive ocd for years but cant get this 3700x to oc

it keeps downclocking 

is there a setting im missing? all auto clock stuff is turned off


----------



## Peen

Board is working great even with 4 sticks of RAM


----------



## edhutner

Peen said:


> Board is working great even with 4 sticks of RAM


Impressive results.

I could not get my 3950 to 1900 fclk.
Actually I did, but found out that fclk issues are very dirty/insidious and subtle to catch. I was able to pass 500+% on hci with msi kombustor also running to generate heat. And fine good, but later got random restarts. Loosing times didnt fix restarts. Playing with vddg/vddp... didnt help too. Trying another b-die kit also stable in hci at 3800 also experienced random restarts.
In the end I lowered to ddr3733 / fclk1866 and so far no random restarts.

So be careful with 1900 fclk.
I have experience with 3 Ryzens (two 3950x and one 3600). And so far only Ryzen 3600 has been fully stable with fclk 1900mhz.


----------



## T800

sirbaili said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I tonight ran some test - cold night here(Comparatively).
> 
> 3900X with Unify.
> 
> for 4400Mhz-Vcore - 1.280 LLC - 2
> 
> For 4500Mhz_Vcore 1.350 LLC - 2.
> 
> is this a golden chiop or an ordinary one.
> 
> thanks


Mine can hit 4400MHz all core with 1.2375V when LLC is set to Mode-1.

But I think this kind of LLC settings are pretty high. And I think Mode-2 is high either.


----------



## os2wiz

T800 said:


> Hello, last weekend I bought an 3950X and an MSI X570 Unify motherboard.
> 
> At default settings with PBO enabled processor is getting hotter than my manual OC settings. And it only reaches like 4000-4100MHz speed.
> 
> I set 1.25V all core voltage(with plus sign 0.150V offset setting), first eight cores 4400MHZ, last eight cores 4300MHz with Mode-5 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like sixty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run.
> 
> I also set 1.10V all core voltage, first eight cores 4100MHz, last eight cores 4000MHz with Mode-8 LLC. Processor reaches temperatures like forty degrees with this settings at Cinebench R20 benchmark run. Ambient is like 18-19-20C.
> 
> With these settings when playing The Division 2 processor sits at low, high forty degrees sometimes low fifty degrees, but fifty degrees is rare. When it runs at 4400MHz-4300MHz mixed setting. And processor reaches merely thirty degrees when I play The Division 2 with 4100MHz-4000MHz mixed setting. Ambient temperature is same.
> 
> But 4100MHz-4000MHz setting getting a score of 153 FPS in The Division 2 benchmark run, 4400MHz-4300MHz setting reaches the same FPS numbers with a 1080Ti at 1080p res.
> 
> I am using 2x16GB Gskill 3600C16(Hynix D-die or C-die, not sure about that, TB says it's Hynix-D but some old versions of the same program says it's Hynix-C). And cannot get RAM values tighter than Ryzen Calculator's suggestions. TRFC is too high it's like 471 and cannot go down further, it looses stability, never POST.
> 
> Maybe B-die RAM get better FPS results, don't know but I have 2x8GB Gskill Flare X 3200C14 B-die kit too. I'll give it a try if it's worth it.
> 
> I came from a [email protected] and it scores in the range of 160-170 FPS at the same benchmark with the same cooling and 4x8GB 3600C17 RAM.


 There is NO maybe about it. With B-die you wioll get significantly tighter timings and lower latency.


----------



## os2wiz

T800 said:


> Mine can hit 4400MHz all core with 1.2375V when LLC is set to Mode-1.
> 
> But I think this kind of LLC settings are pretty high. And I think Mode-2 is high either.


Sure formula for chip degradation. LLC 3 is the highest that most people use. LLC 1 or 2 is just too much juice for Zen 2.


----------



## T800

OK then anyone uses 4x8GB Gskil Flare X 3200 C14 B-die RAM with this board and you get what kind of results ? Thanx.


----------



## bottjeremy

T800 said:


> OK then anyone uses 4x8GB Gskil Flare X 3200 C14 B-die RAM with this board and you get what kind of results ? Thanx.


This is my 2 x 16GB Flare-X kit 3200 c14. I can go tighter at higher voltages, but I think I'm tapping out the 3900X CPU memory controller as I am seeing some major diminishing returns. This is running at 1.40v.


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



T800 said:


> OK then anyone uses 4x8GB Gskil Flare X 3200 C14 B-die RAM with this board and you get what kind of results ? Thanx.




You can buy a 2x16 GB of FlareX for the same 32gb. It is dual rank. @bottjeremy has used it with great results.

At the same speeds, it should have better latency than 4x8. It is also generally recommended to stick with two DIMMs if possible. Unify uses a daisy chain memory layout which favors using two DIMMs vs using four. You can still get great performance with using 4 though, as people here have evidenced, but I can tell by experience, it has been much easier working on two than four.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Peen said:


> Board is working great even with 4 sticks of RAM




Dude, those are great numbers! Good work! At CL14, I assume you are pushing 1.5V which I recently learned its OK as long as you can keep temps in check. Those Patriot sticks don’t have a temperature sensor that you can monitor on HWInfo, etc, so try to assure you have some airflow to ensure good cooling on those.


----------



## T800

Thanx for the replies, I've already got a pair of 2x8GB 3200C14 Gskill Flare X kit.


----------



## eliwankenobi

T800 said:


> Thanx for the replies, I've already got a pair of 2x8GB 3200C14 Gskill Flare X kit.




Gotcha, if you want to go for 4 dimms, go for it. I had a bad experience, but don’t let that deter you. FlareX 3200cl14 are good b-die bins and they specifically advertised for Ryzen compatibility.


----------



## nc0gnet0

The one thing (for me) that would make the Unify a perfect board would be to do away with the wifi and and 10 Gbit lan or at least do away with the realtek lan and go intel.


----------



## Peen

eliwankenobi said:


> Dude, those are great numbers! Good work! At CL14, I assume you are pushing 1.5V which I recently learned its OK as long as you can keep temps in check. Those Patriot sticks don’t have a temperature sensor that you can monitor on HWInfo, etc, so try to assure you have some airflow to ensure good cooling on those.


1.5v is ok to run. They can get quite warm if little airflow, especially crowded with 4 DIMMS. This RAM reminds me of BH5 from back in the day.


----------



## bottjeremy

T800 said:


> Mine can hit 4400MHz all core with 1.2375V when LLC is set to Mode-1.
> 
> But I think this kind of LLC settings are pretty high. And I think Mode-2 is high either.


LLC 2 seems to work best for OCing on Unify. I sit at 1.32 at the desktop and under full load I drop to 1.31. So very efficient LLC.


----------



## Cidious

nc0gnet0 said:


> The one thing (for me) that would make the Unify a perfect board would be to do away with the wifi and and 10 Gbit lan or at least do away with the realtek lan and go intel.


Just out of curiosity: What's wrong with the 2.5G Realtek Lan? Buildzoid always keeps nagging about realtek vs intel LAN but admits he doesn't know why and that he actually didn't have issues with the later realtek chips at all but it's just a thing from the past. I've been running Realtek and Intel lan... there is no difference in stability or throughput. AT ALL...


----------



## Peen

edit


----------



## sirbaili

os2wiz said:


> Sure formula for chip degradation. LLC 3 is the highest that most people use. LLC 1 or 2 is just too much juice for Zen 2.


hi

Seen your comments about LLC

Under load it's about 1.256v - lso no fear for degradation I think.

thanks for useful feedback


----------



## T800

I think you got the idea wrong transient spikes getting to a much larger scale when you set LLC to too high levels.


----------



## orlfman

Cidious said:


> Just out of curiosity: What's wrong with the 2.5G Realtek Lan? Buildzoid always keeps nagging about realtek vs intel LAN but admits he doesn't know why and that he actually didn't have issues with the later realtek chips at all but it's just a thing from the past. I've been running Realtek and Intel lan... there is no difference in stability or throughput. AT ALL...


i wish i knew this apparent issue with realtek too because i've had zero issues with the 2.5g realtek on my unify... it works great. before i swapped out my tuf x570 to the unify, its 1g realtek simply worked great too. cpu usage wise i can't tell a single difference from all the years i used intel. same goes with ping. maybe a decade ago realtek wasn't great but now at least its rock solid from my experience.


----------



## os2wiz

sirbaili said:


> hi
> 
> Seen your comments about LLC
> 
> Under load it's about 1.256v - lso no fear for degradation I think.
> 
> thanks for useful feedback


Overclock is on all cores???


----------



## Cidious

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/f18cbc/reviewing_voltage_recommendations_for_zen_2/

Please take a moment to read this guys. It's a very nice summary of what we know so far. Well written if you ask me.


----------



## T800

I can 't read all of that, so long reading but if I left everything at auto and activating PBO results so much higher load voltages for the speeds it sets. It's like 1.30V for 4100MHz when playing The Division 2. And The Division 2 DX12 CPU usage can reach 60-65 percent with this 32 Thread monster.

But my 3950X sample can do 4300MHz at 1.20V with minimum(Mode-8) LLC setting.

Also it can do 4100MHz at 1.10V again with minimum(Mode-8) LLC setting.

And this voltage levels I set are offset, not constant.

I see core voltage levels drops sometimes as low as like 0.50V.

When 100 percent loading occurs of course voltage can not stay at the BIOS setting max. level, it drops.


----------



## Hale59

Well, then this this directly from the horse's mouth (AMD):


The final word on idle voltages for 3rd Gen ryzen
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._medium=Search&utm_name=Bing&utm_content=PSR1


----------



## Cidious

That's a really old post mate. The info I linked to has come out after and is more recent after actually have used the chips by the people. the horses mouth is also biased ofcourse. Wouldn't be the first time a company would lie or wave concerns aside. I'm not saying AMD did this. but the article that I send you explains a bit more and gives a useful insight. Putting all the info together out there.


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> That's a really old post mate. The info I linked to has come out after and is more recent after actually have used the chips by the people. the horses mouth is also biased ofcourse. Wouldn't be the first time a company would lie or wave concerns aside. I'm not saying AMD did this. but the article that I send you explains a bit more and gives a useful insight. Putting all the info together out there.


I started reading that article again about an hour ago. I had to stop again. I feel like I Need a science degree in order to comprehend it. I have to keep re-reading each paragraph a couple of times to let it sink in and meanwhile find myself drifting off into space from within my thoughts and boredom while trying to read it. I think it’s the writing style or perhaps all the electro mumbo jumbo verbiage that causes the drifting away from the contents of the article. Sure wish there was a shorter layman’s version lol.


----------



## Cidious

Lol.. Maybe I've already been with the content for a while now reading up on it for quite some time.. For me it was a really easy chunk of info well collected and put into fairly easy to understand terms... 

You might want to watch these first then:









Even though he's annoying as hell in his speaking.. never able to structure his videos in any way.. he's all over the place.. but if you are able to piece it together yourself, it's easy to understand. He's maybe only slightly more advanced than most of us in his knowledge. But he does put it down into his videos in sort of understandable language.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Cidious said:


> Lol.. Maybe I've already been with the content for a while now reading up on it for quite some time.. For me it was a really easy chunk of info well collected and put into fairly easy to understand terms...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to watch these first then:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMHUz16MuYA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fE-cHm8ut0&t=560s
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he's annoying as hell in his speaking.. never able to structure his videos in any way.. he's all over the place.. but if you are able to piece it together yourself, it's easy to understand. He's maybe only slightly more advanced than most of us in his knowledge. But he does put it down into his videos in sort of understandable language.




Classic Buildzoid “The Thing Is...” videos

I’ve already gotten used to him. Really not many people dive into these topics


----------



## nc0gnet0

eliwankenobi said:


> Classic Buildzoid “The Thing Is...” videos
> 
> I’ve already gotten used to him. Really not many people dive into these topics


I love his videos but man, I wish he could get his rambling under control...........


----------



## N2Gaming

nc0gnet0 said:


> I love his videos but man, I wish he could get his rambling under control...........


This but then he wouldn’t be himself anymore lol. Me thinks he might be a little add. Just a hunch.


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok first power on went seamless as expected. I'm showing CPU voltage in bios at 1.45v. . Is this normal. I have no idea where all the settings are for voltages. Everything is set to auto atm. I want to install an OS but not with CPU defaulting to 1.45v. Any help would be great. 

Quick vid of the first boot up.


----------



## cssorkinman

That's what the 3600 uses for voltage while posting on the MEG ACE.


----------



## N2Gaming

cssorkinman said:


> That's what the 3600 uses for voltage while posting on the MEG ACE.


Yeah it scares me on not such great cpu cooler and not knowing what I'm doing in the bios. I want to install os so I can validate my cpu and get the two free games before it's too late. expires today 2/15/2020


----------



## N2Gaming

Now the mobo keeps telling me usb detects over power on usb and will shut down in 15 seconds. WTH is this BS?


----------



## cssorkinman

N2Gaming said:


> Yeah it scares me on not such great cpu cooler and not knowing what I'm doing in the bios. I want to install os so I can validate my cpu and get the two free games before it's too late. expires today 2/15/2020


Thats a new one on me. 

Are you sure its 2 games or your choice of one of 2 games?


----------



## N2Gaming

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16800984057?Item=N82E16800984057


----------



## cssorkinman

Nice! Mine only came with a choice


----------



## N2Gaming

I validated my cpu and they did not want to give me the games. I'll post up the screen shot of what it says once I get it saved on that pc Typing this on the Ph II x4 955 system


----------



## N2Gaming

Now I realized my bios date is set to sunday Feb 16, 2020. Arg how do I change the date in the bios?

NVM I figured it out.

Edit: 

Had to check my AMD account and found the activation codes even though the first screen told me no go. So downloading the games now. I installed cpuz and I see cpu boost's to 4.5Ghz but volts are high as well. Oh yeah and my ram is at ddr4 super slow spd like 2066 or less I don't recall atm.


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> Yeah it scares me on not such great cpu cooler and not knowing what I'm doing in the bios. I want to install os so I can validate my cpu and get the two free games before it's too late. expires today 2/15/2020


I did post the links in multiple areas for you to read about voltage. Let me try to explain this one more time.


the 1.45v (or 1.5v in my case with 3800X) at boot and during regular usage that you are seeing a is very Very VERY short peak voltage and only without any sustained load on it. The monitoring software (and bios) can't track these changes that fast since the polling rate is much higher and even if the polling rate was low enough we wouldn't be able to track the change with the bare eye. Since the voltages are just peak and with no load on it and low frequencies (use HWINFO effective frequency or Ryzen Master to measure) the current through the chip is very low. I also posted before the relation between current, voltage and temperature. 

If you look close enough then you'll see even though the voltage goes to 1.45v-1.5v the temps during those periods are not very high. (If your cooler is working well enough).



I'll post it again and really hope people might actually take the time to read these things and clear up these silly misunderstandings.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

Official AMD statement. Please take some time to read so you might understand your chip better and can sleep peacefully at night not worrying anymore.


----------



## T800

My findings for a week after I bought 3950X and MSI X570 Unify,

If I left every overclock related CPU settings at BIOS defaults(except PBO was disabled by me, but not to be confused, Precision Boost is default behaviour, it's AMD spec. for my understanding, I only disabled the overdrive part which is not in spec. and not normal, and no Auto-OC acitivated) CPU boosts to all core 4225MHz to 4300MHz for typical game loads(I tested this behaviour with The Division 2, Shadow of The Tomb Raider, Rainbow Six: Siege) but it usually boosts to 4250MHz all core. And temperatures for 20-21C ambient reaches 50-54C when gaming, sometimes 60-61C.

When I activate "Game Mode" in Ryzen Master software it disables half of the cores, and again with in spec.(default CPU behaviour, overdrive disabled, no Auto-OC activated) all core boost reaches to 4450-4550MHz for typical game loads(with the same above mentioned games), but it stays usually at 4450MHz. Temperature wise it's a bit hotter than the above setting.

If I activate Per-CCX manual overclock in BIOS(with the term BIOS I mean the latest one which is 7C35vA2) I can set first eight cores to 4300MHz, last eight cores to 4200MHz with +0.1375V offset voltage.(CPU cores again goes to sleep and downclocking, also core voltage drops-checked with Ryzen Master and HW Info, also when I bought this motherboard and CPU I simply run Cinebench R15 and R20 few times for stability, I don't want to spend time for that, I settled at +0.100V offset for the same clock speeds I mentioned but this was not good of course so I settled at +0.1375V offset voltage after 15 minutes of RealBench 2.43 stress testing, I did the same for the i9-7900X and it works for nearly three years without crashing in games after this test at the same voltage and other overclock related settings, so I hope the situation will be the same  ).

And with this manual setting CPU stays much cooler than default CPU behaviour in games and every other thing I throw at it. Also average FPS in above mentioned games not changed(frame rates stays same in the test to test error margin).

So overclock wise manual overclocking is not so great for these series I think, leaving everything at default setting maybe wiser and it's in AMD spec. for my understanding. But I don't like temperatures like 60C while gaming, also CPU temperature fluctuates so agressive sometimes while I don't do a real thing with the PC. I don't like this kind of behaviour also. I think I stick with the manual overclocking for now.


----------



## T800

Also I forgot to mention Ryzen Balanced Power Plan used for the above.


----------



## T800

I forgot to mention again. 

LLC for manual overclock is at Mode-8(Lowest one). When it left at Auto LLC setting is agressive by default, it's not like that for default CPU behaviour I think but for manual overclocking it's agressive. So it's wise to check this setting.

And again please if anyone speaks about core voltage now on, please mention LLC setting you use or this information will be useless without knowing LLC setting.


----------



## rosek20

Hi 
Are any of You having problems with popping sound? 

My system is:
MSI x570 Unify
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
SAPPHIRE Pulse RX 5700 XT
Ballistix Sport LT 2x16 GB running at 3666mhz (stable)

Issue is only present if i disable hardware acceleration in google chrome or any other web browser and play any video in fullscreen mode (youtube etc...)
These issues pop up at any RAM speed above stock (not xmp). The higher I go, the more prominent the popping is. 
Tried with different sets of ram stick and it is the same. Messed with SOC and VDDP/VDDG voltage but it is the same.
If i force pci gen 3 on my RX 5700 xt issue is gone (3666mhz or at any other speed of ram).
Now i wonder if it is motherboard, cpu (memory controler/infinity fabric or RX 5700xt fault.
Are any of u facing thoise issue?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi rosek, did you disable your network in the bios prior to when you installed the os so that you can force installation of the most up to date drivers and not allow MS to install drivers that might conflict with the drivers you may have installed later if you let windows install drivers?


----------



## rosek20

Hi. 
Thx for replay.
Yes I did. It’s fresh windows install with all newest amd chipset drivers and amd graphics drivers. The sound card was detected by OS. And issue was there already. Installing sound drivers supplied by msi did not help.


----------



## Cidious

A nice summary of Zen 2 (Threadripper, applies to Ryzens too)

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...locking-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/

Please do read if you're new to the platform.


Unify A3 bios finally came out of beta:

Version
7C35vA3
Release Date
2020-01-16
File Size
14.53 MB

Description
- Improved optical device compatibility.
- Improved TPM function
- Improved NVME device compatibility.

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-bios


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you. I was just looking at the bios's last night and that was not on the list as of about 10pm last night. MSI must have put it up today.


----------



## N2Gaming

Has any one had the problem with usb over powering the hub and requiring the keyboard and mouse and thumb drives to be unplugged to keep from over power the usb?


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> Has any one had the problem with usb over powering the hub and requiring the keyboard and mouse and thumb drives to be unplugged to keep from over power the usb?


Not sure what you mean by overpowering. And which hub are you talking about?

Are you talking that the hub (case) is drawing too much power from the board and disconnects ?


----------



## N2Gaming

The usb ports on the back of the mobo

I have a Logitech G9x mouse, G510 Keyboard and I had the USB thumb drive for os and another for the drivers plugged into the back of the mother board the first time I got the warning. I don't remember the exact msg but it was something similar to this from what I found online.



> USB has malfunctioned and exceeded the power limits of it's hub Port


----------



## N2Gaming

It has me thinking there might be something wrong with the motherboard


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> The usb ports on the back of the mobo
> 
> I have a Logitech G9x mouse, G510 Keyboard and I had the USB thumb drive for os and another for the drivers plugged into the back of the mother board the first time I got the warning. I don't remember the exact msg but it was something similar to this from what I found online.


Did you change the USB settings in the bios? leave them on auto. Otherwise I have no clue. Never had this before.

Maybe change ports around. G510 power hungry?


----------



## Cidious

Dirty bench run on the new bios. All consistent with earlier results. (plain PBO, no offset. Only memory OC)


Interestingly though NVME performance has improved. In some areas more substantial than in others but over all my drives I did get a slight improvement over the whole range in bandwidth and IOPS and in all cases latency went down too. Except with my Hikvision C2000 Pro drive where Sequential dropped slightly but this might just be the drive's fault.. it's a Chinese drive after all... And it's more filled now than the last time I used it. So are my other drives. So don't take this benchmark too exact. But I think it's a decent indicator that the latest bios improved something with the NVME interface. 

Black background is A20 and the blue background is now on A30. Compare for yourselves. If it was more important then I'd put it in graphs but it's quite a bit of work. You can just compare them haha. 


Please if you have any pre and after comparison benchmarks of your NVME drives between A20 and A30, please share them.


----------



## bloot

Thanks for the tests @Cidious, i returned my board last week because of the low ssd speeds problem, would have been nice they released this bios before I returned it so I could test it. In my case I was losing 40-50% on 4K-64Thrd compared to a Crosshair VI.


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> Did you change the USB settings in the bios? leave them on auto. Otherwise I have no clue. Never had this before.
> 
> Maybe change ports around. G510 power hungry?


Honestly I've never had an issue like this before. I was talking with some one else about it and am thinking it might be a bad mobo but don't want to give up on it just yet and jump the gun prior to trying some things like new clean OS installation. Does it matter if USB 2.0 is plugged into USB 3.0 ports? It's my understanding that USB 2.0 will work in 3.0 ports but just operate at slower speeds or is this why there is 2.0 ports because of power consumption of the hardware being plugged into the ports??? I tried to game in Project Cars 2 yesterday and rage quite in fit of RAGE yelling obscenities at the top of my lungs like Mother F'r Son of a Beach type things. I was really ticked off. There was a big lag in the steering from my G27 to what the Cars were doing, making game play not at all enjoyable or even reasonable to do so.

I'm going to give the system a clean os install and change the bios OS option to UEFI instead of the current CSM setting the OS was installed on. Will install clean OS on the XPG 1TB NVME drive I got last Sunday. hopefully I'll see a huge improvement over my boot up times and game load times.

Regarding flashing the bios. Should the bios be cleared prior to flashing the bios or does it make any difference? Oh and also if I flash the BIOS to this new one is it possible to flash it back to the older version if for some reason one would want to?

I was poking around in the bios last night and noticed some options under VLAN Configuration called VLAN ID and Priority. Not sure what they effect or if those settings make any difference from with in the bios. I mean is the OS capable of talking to the bios with the UEFI setting and making optimum settings for those types of things from with in the windows environment? I still have a lot to learn with all this.

I also noticed a Secure Erase+ option. Now I have to google what that does and is used for.


----------



## Cidious

bloot said:


> Thanks for the tests @Cidious, i returned my board last week because of the low ssd speeds problem, would have been nice they released this bios before I returned it so I could test it. In my case I was losing 40-50% on 4K-64Thrd compared to a Crosshair VI.


Sorry to hear. Was this for SATA or NVME? I didn't find these differences between my Aorus Pro Wifi and the Unify. The Unify performed better than my Mortar Max. Which drive were you using ?


----------



## Cidious

Game load times won't improve much between SATA and NVME. I've extensively tested between 860 EVO 1TB and Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB. 

Considering the bios flash. With the unify it's not needed to reset it first. This was necessary with my first Mortar (non max) though. But now I just flash over it without issues.

Cmos reset and clean windows might do the trick yes. And make sure your memory is 100% stable and fault free before installing Windows. Installing Windows with faulty memory or faulty oc is unrecoverable in the windows installation and often causes weird issues even if you stabilises the memory afterwards.

Clean windows and AMD drivers first then video card and don't forget particular nvme drivers if your drive requires that.

SecureErase is just a function to completely wipe your drives.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Cidious


----------



## bloot

Cidious said:


> Sorry to hear. Was this for SATA or NVME? I didn't find these differences between my Aorus Pro Wifi and the Unify. The Unify performed better than my Mortar Max. Which drive were you using ?


2 Crucial MX300 750GB, they performed horribly on 4K-64Thrd on the Unify 










I even asked on MSI forums if a fix was coming, but the response left me with no other chance but to return the board, I liked it very much except for this problem https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=329939.0


----------



## N2Gaming

Just my luck the bios update failed 

the bios was flashing to the A30 and it was close to like 75% flashed when I started reading the user manual for the Unify. Next thing I know the system shuts off and turns back on to nothing. I sat there for 5 minutes with it running and doing absolutely nothing. So I turned it off and back on still nothing. Next I shut it down and turned off the power switch to the psu then pushed and held the chassis power button as well as hit the chassis reset button a couple of times to clear any residual power in the motherboard. Followed by pushing the clear CMOS button at the back of the mobo. Then flipped the powered the psu back on and hit the power button on the mobo to power on. Still nothing. The Post LED's are indicating no CPU and the post code is reading 07. Fail...

Now I'm on my old system typing this and installing vga drives so I can try put the renamed bios in the boot area of the thumb drive to try and re-flash using bios flashback feature. Oh what a feeling "MSI" LOL

Edit: Now I just finished doing the bios flash back and same thing. The POST LED's indicate no cpu and the code says 07

I hope flashing the bios didn't kill my cpu.


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok 2 problems solved. At least I think so any way..

1st I got the bios flash to work. Turns out I had other files on the flash thumb drive and I am only suppose to have the flash file and nothing else.

2nd I think the Logitech G510 KB is faulty and the problem with all the USB issues. I plugged it into my MSI NF980-G65 board and it started having issues with the usb ports it was plugged into. So now I need a new Keyboard. Sigh getting there slowly but surely one step at a time. I have the G15 I can use for now.


----------



## Cidious

bloot said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear. Was this for SATA or NVME? I didn't find these differences between my Aorus Pro Wifi and the Unify. The Unify performed better than my Mortar Max. Which drive were you using ?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Crucial MX300 750GB, they performed horribly on 4K-64Thrd on the Unify /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even asked on MSI forums if a fix was coming, but the response left me with no other chance but to return the board, I liked it very much except for this problem https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=329939.0
Click to expand...

Can't see your pictures. But I didn't have SATA issues. And the bios update is for NVME performance. I'm guessing it's more of an incompatibility between the MX300 and X570 than something widespread for all SATA drives. But I remember you send some topic before somewhere I picked up on more people having the issue. I personally don't think I had with my SATA drive the 860 EVO. but you can be the judge of that looking at my black screenshot with is with A20. I haven't compared my SATA drives much. Since I felt they should have been stable for ages now since it's old technique. I'll test my EVO on A30 today too and post back.


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> Ok 2 problems solved. At least I think so any way..
> 
> 1st I got the bios flash to work. Turns out I had other files on the flash thumb drive and I am only suppose to have the flash file and nothing else.
> 
> 2nd I think the Logitech 540 KB is faulty and the problem with all the USB issues. I plugged it into my MSI NF980-G65 board and it started having issues with the usb ports it was plugged into. So now I need a new Keyboard. Sigh getting there slowly but surely one step at a time. I have the G15 I can use for now.


Hey good you figured the bios flashing out. That was a bit of a headache I assume.

Yeah sounds like your keyboard might be doing nasty stuff on the hub or one of the cables/connectors is faulty .


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> I'll post it again and really hope people might actually take the time to read these things and clear up these silly misunderstandings.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> Official AMD statement. Please take some time to read so you might understand your chip better and can sleep peacefully at night not worrying anymore.


That was an interesting read and it pointed me towards a couple of monitoring tools I was not using or aware of.  Now I need to go back and try to digest that other link you posted about the voltage thing.


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> Hey good you figured the bios flashing out. That was a bit of a headache I assume.
> 
> Yeah sounds like your keyboard might be doing nasty stuff on the hub or one of the cables/connectors is faulty .


I don't tend to get all excited over bios flash issues. I'm use to it by now. Been many years almost a decade since the last time I flashed a bios and then I had two bios chips so there is always one to defer back to if a bios flash fails. This new UEFI bios is really neat how it has usb and mouse support with a GUI built into it as well. Then having the option for Bios flash Back makes flashing the bios a no hassle stress free experience  OH THANK HEAVEN FOR "BIOS FLASH BACK" or is that 711 lol. Oh any way I might go get a six pack now and celebrate now since I'm almost done downloading Project Cars 2 for the 3rd time in less than a month. Hopefully this time the game plays seamlessly and I can begin to enjoy the new wonders of this Win 10/Ryzen 3800x/DDR4 3600/1080Ti/NVME 3.0/RM850x combo... I want to see the fruits of this expense start to pay off.

Edit: I'm wanting to dissect the Logitech G510 KB to see if I can determine the cause of the issue. With any luck it'll be some thing as simple as a bad USB cable.


----------



## Cidious

Been playing around with making custom CPU-Z skins. Fed up with the stupid standard theme or MSI theme.


----------



## N2Gaming

I like the bottom skin Cidious.

I think all the bugs are worked out. Game is working as it should and have not had one USB issue since switching to the G15 KB.


----------



## Cidious

I've done some more research into the SATA thingy described above and found some comparing benchmarks between my B450M Mortar Max, X570 Aorus Pro Wifi and the X570 Unify confirming there is something wrong with X570 and not the MSI Unify on it's own.

MSI B450M Mortar Max + 860 EVO 1TB Default preset:









MSI X570 Unify + 860 EVO 1TB Default preset:









Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi + 860 EVO 1TB Real preset:









MSI MEG X570 Unify + 860 EVO 1TB Real preset:










MSI MEG X570 Unify + 860 EVO 1TB AS SSD:









I'm sorry I don't have better more consistent benchmarks since I didn't save them or made them at the time. 

After seeing the results I couldn't help myself and ordered another NVME drive (Corsair MP510 960GB) to replace my 860 EVO 1TB. The EVO can become a back-up drive for my documents folder. 


Current setup: 

Samsung 950 Pro 512GB NVME - Windows & Programs drive
Samsung 860 Evo 1TB SATA - Documents drive
WD My Passport 2TB - Documents backup drive
Hikvision C2000 Pro 2TB NVME - Downloads + Encoding temp drive
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB NVME + Intel 660p 1TB NVME FuzeDrive - Gaming drive
WD My Passport 8TB USB 3.0 NAS - Network streaming drive


New setup:
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB NVME - Windows & Programs drive (I'll replace this only when future 4.0 980 Pro comes out)
Intel 660p 1TB NVME - Documents drive
Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SATA - Documents backup drive 
Hikvision C2000 Pro 2TB NVME - Downloads + Encoding temp drive
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB NVME + Corsair MP510 960GB NVME FuzeDrive - Gaming Drive
WD My Passport 8TB USB 3.0 NAS - Network streaming drive


The WD My Passport 2TB drive is mechanically ticking a lot lately.. little thing is about 7 years old now.. and has been banged about quite a bit.. let's replace it before it dies lol.


----------



## Jayrock

Darn. Didn't realize this thing existed because it was OOS. Copped an ACE. Well... I guess I can pluck my nose hairs in the mirror.

Look forward to learning from this thread and OC'n with you peoples.


----------



## bloot

Thanks a lot for those tests @Cidious, it's incredible such a bug exists and no one does a thing to solve it


----------



## Cidious

bloot said:


> Thanks a lot for those tests @Cidious, it's incredible such a bug exists and no one does a thing to solve it


It kind of is. I could verify it between the Mortar Max B450 and MEG Unify X570 and even between the X570 chips the Gigabyte did slightly better so it does seem MSI got the worst of it... My NVME drives all seem to be fine though. So I am guessing it's a SATA issue. I might have look in the bios and play around with some settings. The idea is next to run all NVME drives and test my 860 EVO on USB 3.2 Gen 2 and see how that goes. If it's really a SATA bug then the USB 3.2 Gen 2 should be ok.


----------



## Spilly44

Anyone having trouble setting cas latency 13.?
Board does 14 ok and 12 ok but when I set it to 13 it always says 14
under cpu z and the bios

John


----------



## edhutner

geardown mode forces even number for CL. Disable it and you will be able to set 13.


----------



## Spilly44

edhutner said:


> geardown mode forces even number for CL. Disable it and you will be able to set 13.


Thank you Sir


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey is there a Memtest that will run in widows environment? Last time I did run memtests I had to put it on usb thumb drive and reboot pc and load the Memtest at boot to run on its own.


----------



## Forsaken1

N2Gaming said:


> Hey is there a Memtest that will run in widows environment? Last time I did run memtests I had to put it on usb thumb drive and reboot pc and load the Memtest at boot to run on its own.


https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-memtest64/


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> Hey is there a Memtest that will run in widows environment? Last time I did run memtests I had to put it on usb thumb drive and reboot pc and load the Memtest at boot to run on its own.


Memtest, karhu ramtest, testmem, should I go on.

But easy way is just download dram calculator and use the memtest tab from there. It's free and easy


----------



## N2Gaming

Forsaken1 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-memtest64/


Oh cool thank you 





Cidious said:


> Memtest, karhu ramtest, testmem, should I go on.
> 
> But easy way is just download dram calculator and use the memtest tab from there. It's free and easy


So much has changed since I had to do all this stuff last. Thank you


----------



## Spilly44

N2Gaming said:


> Oh cool thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much has changed since I had to do all this stuff last. Thank you


Me to.This Ryzen makes overclocking the Haswell look so easy..

John


----------



## bottjeremy

Anyone else seeing results like mine with new BIOS A.30?


----------



## N2Gaming

I honestly don't know how to use that feature of Aida64 yet. How do I use that in Aida64? I use to use that when it was Everest Ultimate but have not done that in almost a decade so I forgot how to use that tool.


----------



## N2Gaming

N2Gaming said:


> So what do I need to do in order to max out cpu temps so I can see and compare the temps from the currently installed Zalman 9700 vs. the Noctua NH-D15? Looking for app's that will max out cpu temps with out making me worry too much about the auto settings in my bios causing any over volting and causing problems with the cpu later on down the road. I know from what I've read that the Ryzen cpu's will throttle performance based on temps. I'm interested in seeing how much better this New Noctua NH-D15 actually works at keeping the cpu cooler than stock HSF or this older go to Zalman 9700 I currently have installed. It'll also be nice to see any discernible differences in performance due to temperature variances based on the utilized cooling solution.


 Idea's please...


----------



## cssorkinman

N2Gaming said:


> I honestly don't know how to use that feature of Aida64 yet. How do I use that in Aida64? I use to use that when it was Everest Ultimate but have not done that in almost a decade so I forgot how to use that tool.


The demo doesn't show all the cache and memory tools values. But you can download it and run the cache memory tool and get some of them to show up.


----------



## N2Gaming

That helped thank you +1

Here is my stock Auto scores...


----------



## Spilly44

N2Gaming said:


> I honestly don't know how to use that feature of Aida64 yet. How do I use that in Aida64? I use to use that when it was Everest Ultimate but have not done that in almost a decade so I forgot how to use that tool.


Open Aida 64.
Go to tools at top
pick cache and memory benchmark

John

Loving this new Patriot 4400.slow speed at the mo but 12,12,12 at 2800


----------



## Spilly44

Spilly44 said:


> Thank you Sir


Now seems stuck on command rate 2.Is that because of gear down disable?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> Now seems stuck on command rate 2.Is that because of gear down disable?




Very probably.


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> Very probably.


Thank you
Changed it to auto instead of 1 and it showed up as 2.then changed it to 1 again now showing 1
Now messing with mem at 3333 13,13,13
John


----------



## Notbn

N2Gaming said:


> Idea's please...



The CPU will keep itself safe no matter what using auto settings. D15 keeps my 3800X between 70 and 75C in AIDA stress test.


In terms of performance, the good dual tower coolers perform similar to 280mm AIOs. 360mm rad and above will cool better.


----------



## edhutner

bottjeremy said:


> Anyone else seeing results like mine with new BIOS A.30?


I upgraded to latest official A30 BIOS.
I dont see any changes in the performance.

Aida64
A2 60.0 57.2 63.7 64.4
A3 60.0 57.3 63.8 64.4

This is with 2x16 3800 16-16-16-32 and tighten (not extremely) other timings.

However, previously with (A2 bios) I had some issues with very short temperature spikes during prime95 20k fft. Now with A3 bios it seems that they are gone.

@bottjeremy - your latency is great, can you share Ryzen Master screenshot with timings.
Here are my settings attached:


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> Idea's please...


Hello 

For temperature testing you can use Intel Burn Test or Lynpack Xtreme or AIDA64 (you can get AIDA licenses for cheap on ebay  ) - you can download any of them here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/utilities/

They will stress the FPU on the CPU and really push high temps. You will clearly see that the NH-D15 is capable of doing vs the Zalman


----------



## eliwankenobi

For me A30 gave me a bit better results

New A30 BIOS - Setting All Core 4.425Ghz + Auto Voltage + Auto Offset 0.200 + Using 1usmus Power Plan and BIOS configuration for such from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html

Highest CB20 run ever - Probably one of my best AIDA tests too.

A30 stabilized 4.425ghz at 0.200 AUTO Offset where as before I couldn't. Voltage does not go above 1.308v on CB20 load. When it goes to idle C-states come in and voltages drop to below 1V. Even on load I get Better thermals overall. Much better than playing with the PBO power tables.


----------



## N2Gaming

eliwankenobi said:


> Hello
> 
> For temperature testing you can use Intel Burn Test or Lynpack Xtreme or AIDA64 (you can get AIDA licenses for cheap on ebay  ) - you can download any of them here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/utilities/
> 
> They will stress the FPU on the CPU and really push high temps. You will clearly see that the NH-D15 is capable of doing vs the Zalman


The D15 I received came equipped with a little divot on the surface of the cooler. So it has to go back


----------



## eliwankenobi

N2Gaming said:


> The D15 I received came equipped with a little divot on the surface of the cooler. So it has to go back


Sad to read. Maybe they sent you an open box one? Good luck on the next one.


----------



## N2Gaming

It was brand new. I read a review on Amazon where some one had an issue with one of the fans rubbing on the frame of the fan. Lack of quality control.


----------



## Spilly44

Do we need to match fclock with memory speed.
Ie if running 3200 is it better to have the fclock at 1600Mhz or 1800Mhz
So if running 3533 then fclock at 1766?
Lower latency if matched than if not?
Ta for any help
at the mo 3533 on 14,14,15

John


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> Do we need to match fclock with memory speed.
> 
> Ie if running 3200 is it better to have the fclock at 1600Mhz or 1800Mhz
> 
> So if running 3533 then fclock at 1766?
> 
> Lower latency if matched than if not?
> 
> Ta for any help
> 
> at the mo 3533 on 14,14,15
> 
> 
> 
> John




As I have understood... using F-Clock faster than M-Clock can be beneficial if it is about 200mhz faster. I have not tested it, but on testing done by LTT and Buildzoid, it has yielded good FPS results in games. Don’t test only on memory bandwidth and latency tests, also validate with in game benchmarks or a play through of a saved section or whatever.

Normally, at whatever speed you can get out your RAM, you want to get the tightest timings possible. I have seen tests of 3200mhz RAM with tight timings to be very very close to 3600mhz performance or higher. 

Some examples below


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> As I have understood... using F-Clock faster than M-Clock can be beneficial if it is about 200mhz faster. I have not tested it, but on testing done by LTT and Buildzoid, it has yielded good FPS results in games. Don’t test only on memory bandwidth and latency tests, also validate with in game benchmarks or a play through of a saved section or whatever.
> 
> Normally, at whatever speed you can get out your RAM, you want to get the tightest timings possible. I have seen tests of 3200mhz RAM with tight timings to be very very close to 3600mhz performance or higher.
> 
> Some examples below
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/cav4_-g6nfI
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zt-ui15zAZ8


Thanks for the info.appreciated.
Ive had fclock at 1900MHz no problems at all but despite everything I tried it didnt want to do 1933MHz.SOC at 1.1v.tried 1.2 but no go
Will start benching 3D mark,Heaven benchmark.PC mark and Suposition benchmark
Its now at 14,15,14 as 14,14,14 gave memtest errors on pass 3
Thanks
John


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a question about the Wifi antenna connections.


----------



## Hale59

N2Gaming said:


> I have a question about the Wifi antenna connections.
> 
> https://youtu.be/SkNLTPI5Tgs


I think it doesn't matter which one. Otherwise MSI would have specified.

Edit:
On the manual nothing special is mentioned.


----------



## Hale59

Spilly44 said:


> Thanks for the info.appreciated.
> Ive had fclock at 1900MHz no problems at all but despite everything I tried it didnt want to do 1933MHz.SOC at 1.1v.tried 1.2 but no go
> Will start benching 3D mark,Heaven benchmark.PC mark and Suposition benchmark
> Its now at 14,15,14 as 14,14,14 gave memtest errors on pass 3
> Thanks
> John


Can you tell me your full PC parts please.
In some benchmarks, such as 3DMark, a higher memory clock is advisable, even if you use 1: 2 mode.
But maintaining a 1:1 ratio between fClk and mClk is a priority.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Hale just making sure. I did not pay much attention to how i put them in the last couple of times but was curious if any one had noticed the different labels and if it meant any thing.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Yes, regarding Wifi antenna, connection order doesn’t matter.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Eli.


----------



## Spilly44

Hale59 said:


> Can you tell me your full PC parts please.
> In some benchmarks, such as 3DMark, a higher memory clock is advisable, even if you use 1: 2 mode.
> But maintaining a 1:1 ratio between fClk and mClk is a priority.


Hi

MSI X570 unify.(A30 bios) AMD3950X,(at the mo 4.2ghz on all cores
Patriot 4400(did have patriot 4133 which I got up to 4533)
Nvidia 980ti in at the mo but will be a 1080
EVGA 1600w ps.Corsair 150i aio.
950 pro nvme os drive
2 x 970 evo plus on asus hyper card in raid 0 


John


----------



## Hale59

Spilly44 said:


> Hi
> 
> MSI X570 unify.(A30 bios) AMD3950X,(at the mo 4.2ghz on all cores
> Patriot 4400(did have patriot 4133 which I got up to 4533)
> Nvidia 980ti in at the mo but will be a 1080
> EVGA 1600w ps.Corsair 150i aio.
> 950 pro nvme os drive
> 2 x 970 evo plus on asus hyper card in raid 0
> 
> 
> John


I suggest to make time to read (this article was posted way back somewhere in this forum). Is a good guideline to start your memory OC.
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-ryzen-3000-part-iv-ddr4-scaling-english-version

For those using Micron E-Die and Hynix CJR, I recommend this one:
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipse...-vs-micron-e-die-vs-hynix-cjr-english-version


----------



## Spilly44

Than k you for the info Hale.
John


----------



## N2Gaming

Hale59 said:


> I suggest to make time to read (this article was posted way back somewhere in this forum). Is a good guideline to start your memory OC.
> https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-ryzen-3000-part-iv-ddr4-scaling-english-version
> 
> For those using Micron E-Die and Hynix CJR, I recommend this one:
> https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipse...-vs-micron-e-die-vs-hynix-cjr-english-version



I opened the bottom article for the looser timed ram dies as it would apply to the ram I have installed. Started reading and decided to put it down for a time when I’m ready to start tweaking and pushing my ram clocks/speeds/timings. It looks like a long article that I’m not going to fully appreciate reading while laying in bed on my little Apple iPad mini II

Thank you for the links Hale.


----------



## N2Gaming

Finally installed the NH D-15 and I think something is not right. I am seeing temps upwards of almost 82C during colder season ambient temps


----------



## cssorkinman

N2Gaming said:


> Finally installed the NH D-15 and I think something is not right. I am seeing temps upwards of almost 82C during colder season ambient temps


What program are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## N2Gaming

HWiNfo

To be fair the side cover would not just drop into place so I had to use a gentle message to get it to slide into place and close up the side. It could have an effect of the contact on the IHS. Another consideration is I’m using the thermal grease supplied with the NH D-15 and I have not let it cool off after initial burn in test to see if temps improve at all. So there could be a combination of issues causing higher than expected temps.


----------



## cssorkinman

N2Gaming said:


> HWiNfo
> 
> To be fair the side cover would not just drop into place so I had to use a gentle message to get it to slide into place and close up the side. It could have an effect of the contact on the IHS. Another consideration is I’m using the thermal grease supplied with the NH D-15 and I have not let it cool off after initial burn in test to see if temps improve at all. So there could be a combination of issues causing higher than expected temps.



Does the value in HWINFO agree with Ryzen masters core temp reading?


----------



## N2Gaming

cssorkinman said:


> Does the value in HWINFO agree with Ryzen masters core temp reading?


Honestly I did not do much cross comparisons between Rysen Master HWiNfo and Aida64 so I can’t say if they are reporting similar temps.


----------



## cssorkinman

N2Gaming said:


> Honestly I did not do much cross comparisons between Rysen Master HWiNfo and Aida64 so I can’t say if they are reporting similar temps.


My 1800X reports cpu temp with the +20 offset in hwinfo so I use Ryzen master to get the straight dope.


----------



## Notbn

N2Gaming said:


> Finally installed the NH D-15 and I think something is not right. I am seeing temps upwards of almost 82C during colder season ambient temps



My 3800X tops out at 80C running AIDA stress test pulling 107ish watts on a D15 with only 1 fan in the middle at around 1000-1200 RPM. Not sure what CPU you have but that should give you some frame of reference.


----------



## N2Gaming

Notbn said:


> My 3800X tops out at 80C running AIDA stress test pulling 107ish watts on a D15 with only 1 fan in the middle at around 1000-1200 RPM. Not sure what CPU you have but that should give you some frame of reference.



Same cpu both fans installed not sure what the rpm’s were but I could here the tone/pitch change as the temps rose indicating they were running faster.

Can I run multiple monitoring apps with out worrying they may inter fear with the accuracy of each other?


----------



## grimbo

Hi
I have recently got my 3900x built up and running.
specs below.
msi unify x570
G.skill TridentZ Neo 64Gb (4x16) running at 3600Mhz (xmp) F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC
Samsung 970 EVO PLUS 1Tb
Samsung 970 EVO 500Gb
WD Black 2Tb
AIO Corsair H150i PRO 360mm
PSU Corsair RM850i 850W


I am running CINEBENCH R20 to check my stats and I get a score of 4736 which is obviously very low.
I am checking the CPU and all cores seem to work at 2800Mhz at around 73% throughout the test.
CPU idle temp around 36 C. During test peaks at 48 C

I havent done any OCing. Everything on default (I just checked the xmp to get the memory running at 3600 as it was running at 2133Mhz). I have also updated BIOS.
Is this normal? Do I have to do something to get the CPU running properly?
I am also attaching a pic of the rig to show airflow. Two fans at the bottom as intake. Three fans on the side as intake. Three fans on top with the radiator as exhaust. (sorry for the *****ty photo)


I have installed the AMD RYZEN Master to check stats. Is there a chance that this by default chose a low performance profile? I havent applied any profile myself. It was installed and left as is.


Cheers


----------



## edhutner

Post a screen from Ryzen Master while cinebench is running.


----------



## jamie1073

grimbo said:


> Hi
> I have recently got my 3900x built up and running.
> specs below.
> msi unify x570
> G.skill TridentZ Neo 64Gb (4x16) running at 3600Mhz (xmp) F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC
> Samsung 970 EVO PLUS 1Tb
> Samsung 970 EVO 500Gb
> WD Black 2Tb
> AIO Corsair H150i PRO 360mm
> PSU Corsair RM850i 850W
> 
> 
> I am running CINEBENCH R20 to check my stats and I get a score of 4736 which is obviously very low.
> I am checking the CPU and all cores seem to work at 2800Mhz at around 73% throughout the test.
> CPU idle temp around 36 C. During test peaks at 48 C
> 
> I havent done any OCing. Everything on default (I just checked the xmp to get the memory running at 3600 as it was running at 2133Mhz). I have also updated BIOS.
> Is this normal? Do I have to do something to get the CPU running properly?
> I am also attaching a pic of the rig to show airflow. Two fans at the bottom as intake. Three fans on the side as intake. Three fans on top with the radiator as exhaust. (sorry for the *****ty photo)
> 
> 
> I have installed the AMD RYZEN Master to check stats. Is there a chance that this by default chose a low performance profile? I havent applied any profile myself. It was installed and left as is.
> 
> 
> Cheers





You should be getting over 7000 in R20 all core on a 3900X. I run the Ace which is just the same as a Unify basically with a couple add on items. I get 7400 on R20. I do have my BIOS tweaked to enable PBO so it sets higher max power settings allowing the CPU to get what it needs power wise thus not limiting it to 105 Watts. Just enabling PBO in the BIOS instead of leaving it at Auto should get you 7000-7100.


----------



## grimbo

Following my previous post.
I have uninstalled the AMD RYZEN MASTER and also changed the windows power plan (it was set to power saver) and the cpu freq went up.
I run the cinebench r20 again and this time I got just below 7000.
But I also noticed that everytime I restarted the pc the windows power plan went back to power saver.
This was caused apparently because of the DRAGON CENTER which was also set to power saver forcing the power plan back to power saver. As soon as I changed that the power plan remained in the same option. 

I know that I am still short in regards to cinebench but now there is another problem.
Although the pc is idle, the CPU freq is stuck at 4300Mhz (minimal cpu usage 3-4%) but the temperature is way to high spiking from 48 to 60+C as if in a loop and I can also hear the fans constantly going up and down in speed.
it is going to be a loooong night...


first screen grab shows cpu freq/ usage and temp in idle.

second screen grab showing stats during benchmark.


Do you think that DRAGON CENTER might have something to do with that?
cheers


----------



## grimbo

Following my previous post.
i have reinstalled the AMD RYZEN MASTER. 

I still get the same temp flactuations all the time...
It is so annoying to hear the fans going up and down in an endless loop.

The temperature readings that I am getting from the RYZEN MASTER are wrong compared to the temperature posted on the actual motherboard (LEDs)
Is anyone else getting anything similar to this?
I don't know if it is some sort of a setting that I have to change or if there is something wrong with the actual hardware.
This thing stops only when I set the power plan to POWER SAVER in windows.

cheers


----------



## grimbo

Following my previous post
The first couple of screen grabs below is with the WINDOWS POWER PLAN set to POWER SAVER and PBO disabled.


The second set of screen grabs is with WINDOWS POWER PLAN set to POWER SAVER and PBO enabled.


The third set of screen grabs is with WINDOWS POWER PLAN set to BALANCED and PBO enabled.
The constant up and down in temps and the constant ramping up of the fan speeds is also there.


I think in all cases the CPU peak speed as seen on the AMD RYZEN MASTER is way too low...


----------



## eliwankenobi

Delete Dragon Center.

Ryzen Master just set at default or delete it.

Choose the Ryzen Balanced Plan.. or the high performance. Compare scores for CB20


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*

Dragon Center is only good for the Mystic light and other features, but not necessarily good for clock tuning. Specially if mixed with Ryzen Master. RM talks straight to the AGESA firmware and will override any other command you setup in BIOS.

Test with everything at default, and then play with Ryzen Master or BIOS settings if desired. Not both. If choosing Ryzen Master, leave all in BIOS at AUTO.

Also congrats on the system. You must be a Professional User to have 64GB RAM running. Hope you get good performance out of your system


----------



## Notbn

Make sure latest chipset drivers are installed. That's how you get the Ryzen balanced and Ryzen high performance power plans.


----------



## jamie1073

I find Dragon Center actually lowered my R20 scores by 200 pts just being installed, i only needed to configure my LED's on my X570 Ace. They stay set so I un-installed it and it was back to being correct. Use the AMD Power Plans, either one works fine. Also if you really want the most out of the CPU then go to the AMD subforum and follow the EDC Tweak thread. My 3900X hits all core at 4.275Ghz on R20 and gets a ~7440 Score. Single thread it will hit 4.65 on at least two cores on CCD1 and 4.6 on the rest of them and at least 4.4Ghz on CCD2.


----------



## cssorkinman

jamie1073 said:


> I find Dragon Center actually lowered my R20 scores by 200 pts just being installed, i only needed to configure my LED's on my X570 Ace. They stay set so I un-installed it and it was back to being correct. Use the AMD Power Plans, either one works fine. Also if you really want the most out of the CPU then go to the AMD subforum and follow the EDC Tweak thread. My 3900X hits all core at 4.275Ghz on R20 and gets a ~7440 Score. Single thread it will hit 4.65 on at least two cores on CCD1 and 4.6 on the rest of them and at least 4.4Ghz on CCD2.


Cinebench scores are very sensitive to background applications.


----------



## grimbo

Many thanks!
I am a professional but unfortunately, instead of using my brand new rig for work, I am dealing with fans and temps...
I have uninstalled all MSI apps such as msi mystic, afterburner, dragon center etc.
I have also uninstalled Ryzen Master.
All bios settings to default except the a-xmp for the memory.
As I mentioned before, I am having this problem with the cpu temps spiking every approx 10 secs in a constant loop.
This is happening when I choose BALANCED in the windows power plan options.
Beacuse of that I could also hear the fans ramping up following the cpu temp spiking.
I tried to fix that by changing the curve in the BIOS fans settings.
I must have clicked something that I shoudnt have because the chipset fan also started working at full speed and constantly.
I tried restarting the pc with no effect.

I tried to fix that by selecting different options in the fan settings. It stopped spinning but now the chipset temp has reached 48 C and rising...

Do you have the default settings for the chipset fan? (just to have a look at the curve that is used as default). What is the normal/max mobo chipset temp?
Screen grab shows current fan settings in bios.

cheers


----------



## Cidious

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgwIDprhUtrJzFuhW0N4AaABCQ

please stop foolish manual OCing for Zen2. Many have said it already. Static overclock voltages hurt Zen2. Here from someone you might take more serious.


----------



## grimbo

jamie1073 said:


> I find Dragon Center actually lowered my R20 scores by 200 pts just being installed, i only needed to configure my LED's on my X570 Ace. They stay set so I un-installed it and it was back to being correct. Use the AMD Power Plans, either one works fine. Also if you really want the most out of the CPU then go to the AMD subforum and follow the EDC Tweak thread. My 3900X hits all core at 4.275Ghz on R20 and gets a ~7440 Score. Single thread it will hit 4.65 on at least two cores on CCD1 and 4.6 on the rest of them and at least 4.4Ghz on CCD2.



Many thanks for your reply.
When you say use the AMD power plans you mean through BIOS or through the AMD RYZEN MASTER app?
cheers


----------



## grimbo

eliwankenobi said:


> Dragon Center is only good for the Mystic light and other features, but not necessarily good for clock tuning. Specially if mixed with Ryzen Master. RM talks straight to the AGESA firmware and will override any other command you setup in BIOS.
> 
> Test with everything at default, and then play with Ryzen Master or BIOS settings if desired. Not both. If choosing Ryzen Master, leave all in BIOS at AUTO.
> 
> Also congrats on the system. You must be a Professional User to have 64GB RAM running. Hope you get good performance out of your system



Many thanks!
I am a professional but unfortunately, instead of using my brand new rig for work, I am dealing with fans and temps... hopefully it will get sorted soon.
I have uninstalled all MSI apps such as msi mystic, afterburner, dragon center etc.
I have also uninstalled Ryzen Master.
All bios settings to default except the a-xmp for the memory.
As I mentioned before, I am having this problem with the cpu temps spiking every approx 10 secs in a constant loop.
This is happening when I choose BALANCED in the windows power plan options.
Beacuse of that I could also hear the fans ramping up following the cpu temp spiking.
I tried to fix that by changing the curve in the BIOS fans settings.
I must have clicked something that I shoudnt have because the chipset fan also started working at full speed and constantly.
I tried restarting the pc with no effect.

I tried to fix that by selecting different options in the fan settings. It stopped spinning but now the chipset temp has reached 48 C and rising...

Do you have the default settings for the chipset fan? (just to have a look at the curve that is used as default). What is the normal/max mobo chipset temp?
Screen grab shows current fan settings in bios.

cheers


----------



## Notbn

grimbo said:


> Many thanks for your reply.
> When you say use the AMD power plans you mean through BIOS or through the AMD RYZEN MASTER app?
> cheers



When you install the latest chipset drivers the Ryzen power plans will be in the same place as the regular windows ones.


----------



## eliwankenobi

grimbo said:


> Many thanks!
> I am a professional but unfortunately, instead of using my brand new rig for work, I am dealing with fans and temps... hopefully it will get sorted soon.
> I have uninstalled all MSI apps such as msi mystic, afterburner, dragon center etc.
> I have also uninstalled Ryzen Master.
> All bios settings to default except the a-xmp for the memory.
> As I mentioned before, I am having this problem with the cpu temps spiking every approx 10 secs in a constant loop.
> This is happening when I choose BALANCED in the windows power plan options.
> Beacuse of that I could also hear the fans ramping up following the cpu temp spiking.
> I tried to fix that by changing the curve in the BIOS fans settings.
> I must have clicked something that I shoudnt have because the chipset fan also started working at full speed and constantly.
> I tried restarting the pc with no effect.
> 
> I tried to fix that by selecting different options in the fan settings. It stopped spinning but now the chipset temp has reached 48 C and rising...
> 
> Do you have the default settings for the chipset fan? (just to have a look at the curve that is used as default). What is the normal/max mobo chipset temp?
> Screen grab shows current fan settings in bios.
> 
> cheers




Mine were like that too. Those change way to abruptly way too fast. That’s a very steep curve. Remember to choose the option for PWM (if your fans are 4-pin) and SMART FAN (Regardless of if they are PWM or not). Then manually change the 4 points of the fan curve. Don’t push high RPM until you reach over 72C or so... you would normally reach those CPU temps while running your more CPU intensive applications, and even then don’t push 100% fan speed.

Not home now, but later I can post my fan curve. I change it from fan to fan. I have noisier fans on the front and noctua fans on exhaust and bottom intake, so I can push those for higher RPM without mich noise issues, the front intake fans, I was more conservative on high RPMs and only on certain high temp scenarios which I normally don’t reach unless running constant CB20 loop or something. I mostly game so temps are constantly in check way below 70 while gaming. The GPU is another story.


----------



## eliwankenobi

@grimbo

You can download the latest AMD chipset driver here:


https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

Direct download link: https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_software_2.01.15.2138.zip


----------



## jamie1073

grimbo said:


> Many thanks for your reply.
> When you say use the AMD power plans you mean through BIOS or through the AMD RYZEN MASTER app?
> cheers



When you install the AMD Chipset Drivers from the AMD website you get two AMD power plans, AMD Ryzen Balanced and AMD Ryzen High Performance, in Windows. Use them. Also see where your hitting 100% in Ryzen Master on you powers? Go into BIOS and Enable PBO instead of setting it to Auto. That will raise the limits on EDC, TDC and PPT to the motherboard limits, which are probably 500 for PPT, 210 for TDC and 280 for EDC. Don't worry the CPU will only draw what it needs but will not be limited to what you have set now. My 3900x will go up to 168 Watts PPT when running Prime 95 and would be limited, slowed down core wise, with the stock settings. That will allow the CPU to hit the better All-Core speeds that it should.


----------



## jamie1073

Oh and for the fans, I have an AIO though this could help somewhat with an air cooler, I set my fan speed to be flat between 30C-55C so they do not ramp up all the time. But with Air you may want to just change the curve to be a little less steep and have them ramp up more after 55 and at 100% at 70C for best performance. The chip lowers all core speeds over 80C to keep it in check. I think it also slightly lowers them over 70C but not as mush as it does at 80-95C. It is perfectly normal for the CPU temps to jump all over the place during normal use, mine will bounce around between 32-50C during normal use, with a few jumps past that 55 mark once in a while. Right now typing this they are going between 31 and 40C.


----------



## Cidious

https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/02/26/msi-meg-x570-unify-motherboard-review/


----------



## jamie1073

This is thee setting under Advance CPU in the main BIOS to enable PBO.


----------



## grimbo

jamie1073 said:


> Oh and for the fans, I have an AIO though this could help somewhat with an air cooler, I set my fan speed to be flat between 30C-55C so they do not ramp up all the time. But with Air you may want to just change the curve to be a little less steep and have them ramp up more after 55 and at 100% at 70C for best performance. The chip lowers all core speeds over 80C to keep it in check. I think it also slightly lowers them over 70C but not as mush as it does at 80-95C. It is perfectly normal for the CPU temps to jump all over the place during normal use, mine will bounce around between 32-50C during normal use, with a few jumps past that 55 mark once in a while. Right now typing this they are going between 31 and 40C.



I am using AIO (corsair H150i) for the CPU as well. I have already set the line as flat up until 60 C and go up to 100% gradually beyond that.
The fan control for the radiator fans give a 2000rpm reading. I get only one reading for the whole AIO. The pump 1 gives a 0 rpm reading.
I checked the fans visually and there is no way that the radiator fans spin with 2000 rpm.
Is it possible that it gives a cumulative reading? In my case, the reading is 2000-2100 rpm which might mean 3/2100 = 700 rpm per fan (???)


The rest of the case fans (a kit of 5 connected to a controller) is set at a constant 1250rpm which is ok for airflow and not too hard on the ears.
As mentioned before, the case setup is as follows.
Two of the five case fans at the bottom as intakes.
The three remaining case fans on the side as intakes.
The three radiator fans with the radiator at the top as exhaust.
What setup are you using?

I am checking the spikes through the LEDs on the motherboard for the cpu temp.
I get the cpu spikes in a loop all the time even at a completely idle state. I am not doing any work, not even moving the mouse. It just spikes at regular intervals (every 10secs)
But at least I do not hear the fans ramping up anymore.
I am running cinebench again with the current setup and I will post results.
next step will be to install chipset drivers.

cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey I have a quick question regarding dual cpu cooler fans and plugging them into the motherboard. The Noctua NH D-15 Chromax comes with two fans and a Y PWM power cable. The mother board it self has one cpu fan header and a cpu pump header. 

Should I be using one cpu header from the motherboard with the Noctua supplied Y cable for two fans or split the load of the fans between two different fan headers on the Mobo. My concern is putting too much of a load on any individual fan header and I definitely don’t want to damage the cpu fan header. If splitting the fans into two different headers is best, would the pump header be a good candidate or use one of the chassis fan headers?


----------



## Notbn

N2Gaming said:


> Hey I have a quick question regarding dual cpu cooler fans and plugging them into the motherboard. The Noctua NH D-15 Chromax comes with two fans and a Y PWM power cable. The mother board it self has one cpu fan header and a cpu pump header.
> 
> Should I be using one cpu header from the motherboard with the Noctua supplied Y cable for two fans or split the load of the fans between two different fan headers on the Mobo. My concern is putting too much of a load on any individual fan header and I definitely don’t want to damage the cpu fan header. If splitting the fans into two different headers is best, would the pump header be a good candidate or use one of the chassis fan headers?



Two fans off of one header is fine. I'm running 3 chassis fans off of a single header on my Unify as well.


----------



## jamie1073

grimbo said:


> I am using AIO (corsair H150i) for the CPU as well. I have already set the line as flat up until 60 C and go up to 100% gradually beyond that.
> The fan control for the radiator fans give a 2000rpm reading. I get only one reading for the whole AIO. The pump 1 gives a 0 rpm reading.
> I checked the fans visually and there is no way that the radiator fans spin with 2000 rpm.
> Is it possible that it gives a cumulative reading? In my case, the reading is 2000-2100 rpm which might mean 3/2100 = 700 rpm per fan (???)
> 
> 
> The rest of the case fans (a kit of 5 connected to a controller) is set at a constant 1250rpm which is ok for airflow and not too hard on the ears.
> As mentioned before, the case setup is as follows.
> Two of the five case fans at the bottom as intakes.
> The three remaining case fans on the side as intakes.
> The three radiator fans with the radiator at the top as exhaust.
> What setup are you using?
> 
> I am checking the spikes through the LEDs on the motherboard for the cpu temp.
> I get the cpu spikes in a loop all the time even at a completely idle state. I am not doing any work, not even moving the mouse. It just spikes at regular intervals (every 10secs)
> But at least I do not hear the fans ramping up anymore.
> I am running cinebench again with the current setup and I will post results.
> next step will be to install chipset drivers.
> 
> cheers



I have 3 120mm fans as exhaust, 2 on top and one in the back. The I have an EVGA 280 CLC AIO on the front as an intake, 4 140mm fans in push/pull, th outer 2 run at 80%flat until 55C and the inner 2 140mm's run at 50% flat until 55C and all 4 at 100% at 65C. The outer are Corsair HD140's and the inner 2 came with the AIO. I am waiting on a H115i Platinum to get here to replace the EVGA. I see my CPU Temps bounce from 30-40ish pretty much no matter what I am doing, I am not looking at it when gaming. Sometimes it will bump to 55 and I will hear the fans spin up, the AIO's are pretty loud that is why I want the Corsair unit since they are a little quieter and I can set separate profiles in iCue to control them without needing to reboot and make changes. Anyway, if I was you I would at least enable PBO and then set one of the Ryzen Power plans in windows. Just get used to the temps bouncing as that is normal with these chips.


----------



## Awsan

Hello everyone I have noticed that the mobo post time is a little high for a system like this, Its negating the SSD's boot speed compared to other older computers.

Is there something wrong I am doing or is it an issue in general?


----------



## N2Gaming

My wake from sleep is pretty fast but I noticed slow cold boot times as well and that's with the NVME 3.0 drive in UEFI mode set in bios prior to OS installation.


----------



## GLoBaLReBeL

I have mine set to UEFI for storage, but CSM compatability (didn't think to turn off CSM until after I installed everything.)

I think there is an option to do fast boot somehwere, just can't remember where.


----------



## os2wiz

grimbo said:


> Many thanks!
> I am a professional but unfortunately, instead of using my brand new rig for work, I am dealing with fans and temps...
> I have uninstalled all MSI apps such as msi mystic, afterburner, dragon center etc.
> I have also uninstalled Ryzen Master.
> All bios settings to default except the a-xmp for the memory.
> As I mentioned before, I am having this problem with the cpu temps spiking every approx 10 secs in a constant loop.
> This is happening when I choose BALANCED in the windows power plan options.
> Beacuse of that I could also hear the fans ramping up following the cpu temp spiking.
> I tried to fix that by changing the curve in the BIOS fans settings.
> I must have clicked something that I shoudnt have because the chipset fan also started working at full speed and constantly.
> I tried restarting the pc with no effect.
> 
> I tried to fix that by selecting different options in the fan settings. It stopped spinning but now the chipset temp has reached 48 C and rising...
> 
> Do you have the default settings for the chipset fan? (just to have a look at the curve that is used as default). What is the normal/max mobo chipset temp?
> Screen grab shows current fan settings in bios.
> 
> cheers


 There is a power plan written by the author of Ryzen Dram Calculator I believe his user name is IUSMC it is found on this board and on TechPowerUp website. I have it installed on my machine for 3 months now. I believe it is better than AMD balanced. You may wish to give it a try.


----------



## Spilly44

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/

ps if Patriot DDR4 4400 is rated at 1.45v is it ok to try 1.5v on it?

John


----------



## Forsaken1

Spilly44 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/
> 
> ps if Patriot DDR4 4400 is rated at 1.45v is it ok to try 1.5v on it?
> 
> John


Samsung white papers say max 1.5v.Many have pushed more volts.


----------



## Spilly44

Forsaken1 said:


> Samsung white papers say max 1.5v.Many have pushed more volts.


Thanks
At the mo at 1.46.think ill leave it at that
Going to move rad so fans blow air down on mem sticks
John


----------



## Spilly44

Spilly44 said:


> Thanks
> At the mo at 1.46.think ill leave it at that
> Going to move rad so fans blow air down on mem sticks
> John


Don't think much of it at the mo.Think I may have a dodgy stick


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone just wanted to ask if this is a normal behavior as I am just browsing the net the volts will hover around 1.45 and when I start a cinebench it will lower down to ~1.25


----------



## MartinJones

Hi, I'm seriously considering the X570 Unify for my new PC build (first time going AMD) and was wondering if any owners could comment on the audio/sound.

I was attracted to the Nahimic 3 software on the MSI website, but there seems to be a lot of complaints about this software such as it not working correctly or causing system instability.

How would you rate the sound quality & Nahimic 3? Would i be better disabling the onboard sound and using something like a SoundblasterX AE-5 instead?

Would appreciate your views/opinions to help me finalize my new build. Thanks!


----------



## bloot

MartinJones said:


> Hi, I'm seriously considering the X570 Unify for my new PC build (first time going AMD) and was wondering if any owners could comment on the audio/sound.
> 
> I was attracted to the Nahimic 3 software on the MSI website, but there seems to be a lot of complaints about this software such as it not working correctly or causing system instability.
> 
> How would you rate the sound quality & Nahimic 3? Would i be better disabling the onboard sound and using something like a SoundblasterX AE-5 instead?
> 
> Would appreciate your views/opinions to help me finalize my new build. Thanks!


Onboard sound solution is pretty good in my opinion


----------



## Cidious

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to ask if this is a normal behavior as I am just browsing the net the volts will hover around 1.45 and when I start a cinebench it will lower down to ~1.25


Yep perfectly ok. The peak voltages are under no load and safe. 

Official AMD source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## MartinJones

Have you had any issues with the Nahimic software? In the Microsoft store there's a lot of people complaining it doesn't work...


----------



## T800

I did not like the "normal" operation, with disabled PBO voltage setting goes much higher than my manual offset voltage setting for the almost same all core speed.

I set an +0.2375V offset voltage for 4300MHz-4200MHz mixed clock overclock, and this results without VDroop 1.2375V peak core voltage, with loading it drops way below that.

And at idle Ryzen Master confirms sleep state for cores and voltage drop. So I think this is healthier than the "normal" operation for me. Of course this is just me and my settings, not a general reference.


----------



## T800

Also forgot to mention, CPU is 3950X.


----------



## bottjeremy

MartinJones said:


> Have you had any issues with the Nahimic software? In the Microsoft store there's a lot of people complaining it doesn't work...


It works fine. The install process was the only challenge because Microsoft requires nahimic to install from their store rather than being included with the standard driver package.


----------



## pifive

Hello guys! quick question 

Looking into buying this mobo all parts are pretty much set but haven't been able to decide on memory.

My current plan is to buy these modules.

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...N82E16820232861?Item=N82E16820232861#fullInfo

Are these for Ryzen7 and this board? or should I consider other set?

Thank you.


----------



## T800

I use them with calculator's fast settings without a problem at 3600MHz.


----------



## pifive

So that is a yes for that kit?


----------



## skline00

pifive that is the EXACT kit I have in my 3900x MSI X570 Unify. Just enable the XMP in the memory section of the BIOS and it runs great at 3600.


----------



## Cidious

pifive said:


> So that is a yes for that kit?


Get a cheaper better kit. Namely the Crucial Ballistix 3200 CL16. They can easily run 3800 CL16 at low voltage and can even go higher for future processors if that options would arise. The kit you have selected is more expensive and uses CJR. It's practically maxed out and even though it has slightly lower tRFC it won't be measurable and the RevE kit I mentioned is easy to drive also can later poke another 32GB kit with it and higher chance of running higher frequencies. There is no reason to buy CJR or Bdie anymore since the arrival of solid RevE kits. Unless you are a benchmark freak. But even then the difference is very marginal only in Synthetic benchmarks and not measurable in anything else for daily usage. The main difference is just price. RevE is cheap and very good quality for that price. Better than a cheap Bdie kit.


----------



## Spilly44

Seem to be getting memtest errors when I take the copu all core overclock above 4.2ghz
is that showing I don't have enough core voltage or soc voltage
Also with reg watercooling as hot air rises is it better to have the bottom rad which
will cool the 1080 ti pulling air in from bottom then top rad for 3950x 
expelling it out the top
At the mo top rad for 3950x pulling it in from exterior then bottom rad chucking air out the bottom
Ta
John


----------



## Spilly44

Took sticks out.cleaned them.put back in the other way round.now fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

I have a MSI X570 Creation, 2x16GB Trident Z Neo 16-16-16-36 3600 and a 3950x. I'm getting the waterblock Tuesday.

I'm going to CCX overclock using a fixed voltage at first, hope to test it at 1.325v tops, then go Adaptive. 

What Adaptive setting would I need with LLC Low to get around 1.325v?

Edit: I also have 4x8GB Trident Z non-RGB 16-16-16-36. I'm going to test 1900 with single rank 4x8GB and dual rank 2x16GB.

I know the boards are Daisy Chain so I'm thinking the dual rank will do better.


----------



## Spilly44

Think I'm gonna go back to A20 bios.Def starting to have probs on A30


----------



## Notbn

Got a set of Patriot Viper Steel 4400CL19. Have it clocked at 3800CL16 @1.45V with some pretty tight secondary timings.


I feel pretty good about them, but expected a bit more. I've seen 3800CL14 @1.5, but my kit won't do it without blue screening at the secondary timings I have set.


----------



## Cidious

Spilly44 said:


> Think I'm gonna go back to A20 bios.Def starting to have probs on A30


what problems? I've been running beta A34 and A30 for weeks 24/7 now. Not a single issue (at least not compared to A20, I do get nerfed SATA performance across my Samsung Drives but this was the same for A20). If you can explain your issues maybe we can help.


----------



## Spilly44

Cidious said:


> what problems? I've been running beta A34 and A30 for weeks 24/7 now. Not a single issue (at least not compared to A20, I do get nerfed SATA performance across my Samsung Drives but this was the same for A20). If you can explain your issues maybe we can help.



At the mo errors under memtest
could you post a link to A34 please Cidious
Many thanks
John


----------



## eliwankenobi

Notbn said:


> Got a set of Patriot Viper Steel 4400CL19. Have it clocked at 3800CL16 @1.45V with some pretty tight secondary timings.
> 
> 
> I feel pretty good about them, but expected a bit more. I've seen 3800CL14 @1.5, but my kit won't do it without blue screening at the secondary timings I have set.




At that voltage you need a fan on top of those modules. B-Die is very temperature sensitive and it will give errors if it gets too hot which will happen at 1.5v. A problem with that module is that it doesn’t have temp sensors so no way to know how hot are they getting with at 1.5v inside a case.


----------



## Spilly44

Awsan said:


> Hello everyone I have noticed that the mobo post time is a little high for a system like this, Its negating the SSD's boot speed compared to other older computers.
> 
> Is there something wrong I am doing or is it an issue in general?


Hi aint the word.I am unimpressed with the boot speed.My old Haswell kills it in terms of boot speed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Spilly44 said:


> Hi aint the word.I am unimpressed with the boot speed.My old Haswell kills it in terms of boot speed.


Post your rig specs and settings in bios - should be able to trim boot times down to the 15 to 20 second range. 

I've had AM3 rigs post in 11 seconds.

I've had a high end Haswell setup have boot times of over 2 and a half minutes using an HDD as an os, a couple external usb drives and unnecessary programs in the startup phase.


----------



## rares495

I want this board so badly. 


Have kidney - want unify. PM me.


----------



## Awsan

cssorkinman said:


> Post your rig specs and settings in bios - should be able to trim boot times down to the 15 to 20 second range.
> 
> I've had AM3 rigs post in 11 seconds.
> 
> I've had a high end Haswell setup have boot times of over 2 and a half minutes using an HDD as an os, a couple external usb drives and unnecessary programs in the startup phase.


What He meant (I think) and what I meant is that from power till windows boot animation it takes a lot like upto 10 secs sometimes but its fast as all hell from windows boot animation till anything.

I have never seen a machine in my life that will boot (I press on) steam chrome and discord and they instantaneously launch with no stuttering or slow downs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Awsan said:


> What He meant (I think) and what I meant is that from power till windows boot animation it takes a lot like upto 10 secs sometimes but its fast as all hell from windows boot animation till anything.
> 
> I have never seen a machine in my life that will boot (I press on) steam chrome and discord and they instantaneously launch with no stuttering or slow downs.


Sleep an option? My MSI fx rig is up and running in a couple seconds.


----------



## Awsan

cssorkinman said:


> Sleep an option? My MSI fx rig is up and running in a couple seconds.


It isn't an option for me + I don't think that will solve it as its a bios thing I think there is something I am doing wrong.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm going to CCX overclock using a fixed voltage at first, hope to test it at 1.325v tops, then go Adaptive.

Can anyone with a CCX overclock on the 3000 series post BIOS screenshots of the settings they use?

I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Hale59

@KedarWolf, you have PM. Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> @KedarWolf, you have PM. Thanks


Answered the PM.


----------



## Schmuckley

Why would I be paged to this thread? I support nothing that involves Microstar International + AMD.

That combo has been fail for as long as.. (not that I can remember), but back to 2009


They made under powered boards for AMD and sold them. Those boards blew up.

I had one, once, it was an Nvidia chipset AMD board. Was underpowered for the CPU I put in it.


It failed.


----------



## slickwicked

Schmuckley said:


> Why would I be paged to this thread? I support nothing that involves Microstar International + AMD.
> 
> That combo has been fail for as long as.. (not that I can remember), but back to 2009
> 
> 
> They made under powered boards for AMD and sold them. Those boards blew up.
> 
> I had one, once, it was an Nvidia chipset AMD board. Was underpowered for the CPU I put in it.
> 
> 
> It failed.



msi has always been great for me, the only board to auto overvolt my cpu to 1.9v, on its own during boot, was the rampage v hero i had


----------



## slickwicked

fyi 

i contacted msi cust support and asked them for the new beta bios for my board, and they sent me a41 for the x570 unify


----------



## rares495

Schmuckley said:


> Why would I be paged to this thread? I support nothing that involves Microstar International + AMD.
> 
> That combo has been fail for as long as.. (not that I can remember), but back to 2009
> 
> 
> They made under powered boards for AMD and sold them. Those boards blew up.
> 
> I had one, once, it was an Nvidia chipset AMD board. Was underpowered for the CPU I put in it.
> 
> 
> It failed.


And now they've made this board which can handle even a 3950X on LN2 and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Hale59

slickwicked said:


> fyi
> 
> i contacted msi cust support and asked them for the new beta bios for my board, and they sent me a41 for the x570 unify


For the Unify? If yes, can you share it please.


----------



## Cidious

Spilly44 said:


> At the mo errors under memtest
> could you post a link to A34 please Cidious
> Many thanks
> John


A34 is the same as A30. 

Memtest errors are most likely not due to bios mate. More likely user error. I haven't followed your story. But things to stabilize memory are setting VSOC LLC to max for starters and start with XMP and work your way up from there. We all run A30 and memory support is great on MSI. It's more likely user error like I said or your memory kit. 

Sorry if I have missed some of your facts. PM me if you need some guidance on stabilizing your memory.


----------



## Cidious

slickwicked said:


> fyi
> 
> i contacted msi cust support and asked them for the new beta bios for my board, and they sent me a41 for the x570 unify


Please share with us mate. Happy to try it out and report back. Doing my regular benchmarks I do for every bios version and being the test pig.


----------



## Cidious

Schmuckley said:


> Why would I be paged to this thread? I support nothing that involves Microstar International + AMD.
> 
> That combo has been fail for as long as.. (not that I can remember), but back to 2009
> 
> 
> They made under powered boards for AMD and sold them. Those boards blew up.
> 
> I had one, once, it was an Nvidia chipset AMD board. Was underpowered for the CPU I put in it.
> 
> 
> It failed.


This is such a narrow minded way of thinking. No motherboard brand is consistent sadly. I was always a Gigabyte fan. Had severe issues with MSI in the early 2000s. Then had an MSI+Intel gaming laptop (thin&light) for 4.5 years (and still) without issues as a daily driver. This round with AMD I went for Gigabyte. Went through 2 boards (Gigabyte B450M DS3H and X570 Aorus Pro Wifi) and every time got back to MSI (B450M Mortar, B450M Mortar Max and now MEG X570 Unify). The MSI boards proved to be the more stable hassle free options with different memory kits and processors for AM4. 

I feel more affection for the Gigabyte brand styling etc but MSI has proven to be solid in either the budget B450 range and higher end X570 range. Sadly their lower end X570 boards are ****. So were many of their earlier AMD boards during the time of Socket A, 939 etc... But every gen you just have to look again which boards are good and which not.. Same for Asus, Gigabyte, ASRock etc etc etc. 

Stop being such a hater or fanboy. Just buy what's best for your money. Research.


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> This is such a narrow minded way of thinking. No motherboard brand is consistent sadly. I was always a Gigabyte fan. Had severe issues with MSI in the early 2000s. Then had an MSI+Intel gaming laptop (thin&light) for 4.5 years (and still) without issues as a daily driver. This round with AMD I went for Gigabyte. Went through 2 boards (Gigabyte B450M DS3H and X570 Aorus Pro Wifi) and every time got back to MSI (B450M Mortar, B450M Mortar Max and now MEG X570 Unify). The MSI boards proved to be the more stable hassle free options with different memory kits and processors for AM4.
> 
> I feel more affection for the Gigabyte brand styling etc but MSI has proven to be solid in either the budget B450 range and higher end X570 range. Sadly their lower end X570 boards are ****. So were many of their earlier AMD boards during the time of Socket A, 939 etc... But every gen you just have to look again which boards are good and which not.. Same for Asus, Gigabyte, ASRock etc etc etc.
> 
> Stop being such a hater or fanboy. Just buy what's best for your money. Research.


I agree I always was an Asus fanboy and I have 3 dead impact boards over the past 6 years 
And I always hated msi boards but the unify is a rough gem.


----------



## Cidious

Awsan said:


> I agree I always was an Asus fanboy and I have 3 dead impact boards over the past 6 years
> And I always hated msi boards but the unify is a rough gem.


yeah. I have had issues and successes with all brands. Just check per generation and even then you can be unlucky with a bad product. Love my Unify right now. It has been ROCK SOLID compared to the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I had all kinds of weird issues with that board and I had to spend a ton of time in troubleshooting after every bios update and often it would run fine for a couple of days and suddenly give me something weird. Mainly memory training issues and bios issues. The Wifi was also unstable. 

The only two 'issues' I have with the Unify are the Realtek Lan keeps dropping so I popped in a Dual 1Gbit LAN Intel card for teaming to my RT-AX88U which I should have gotten anyway to use 2x1gbit. But I admit this is a nasty issue that I haven't been able to solve yet. The other 'issue' is the lowered SATA performance. Random 4k read get's quite a hit compared with my B450M motherboards. like 50% less performance. My other x570 Gigabyte board also gets hit but not that severe. So it's kind of an Agesa bios chipset issue. 

Other than those two things this thing is running solid 24/7 even when I abuse the bios settings.


----------



## eliwankenobi

For me using the Unify has been everything I wanted it to be and more. The board has been very very stable. Any instability with RAM or CPU tuning was because of my own doing instead of the motherboard itself and it has always recovered nicely. No reason to hate MSI and historically, MSI has been one of the more consistent performers when it comes to Ryzen motherboards


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> For me using the Unify has been everything I wanted it to be and more. The board has been very very stable. Any instability with RAM or CPU tuning was because of my own doing instead of the motherboard itself and it has always recovered nicely. No reason to hate MSI and historically, MSI has been one of the more consistent performers when it comes to Ryzen motherboards


I'm happy I bought the X570 Creation. Haven't got it running yet, my AMD Foundation waterblock should be here today if it's not delayed. :h34r-smi


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> I'm happy I bought the X570 Creation. Haven't got it running yet, my AMD Foundation waterblock should be here today if it's not delayed. :h34r-smi




I’d like to know how good the foundation block works out on Ryzen. 

The Creation looks to be an excellent board for extra connectivity


----------



## cosita88

*cosita88*



KedarWolf said:


> I'm happy I bought the X570 Creation. Haven't got it running yet, my AMD Foundation waterblock should be here today if it's not delayed. :h34r-smi


Optimus?


----------



## cosita88

KedarWolf said:


> I'm happy I bought the X570 Creation. Haven't got it running yet, my AMD Foundation waterblock should be here today if it's not delayed. :h34r-smi


Optimus?


----------



## KedarWolf

cosita88 said:


> Optimus?


Yes, but it's 9 p.m., hasn't arrived, so tomorrow it'll be.


----------



## Cidious

Anyone able to get their hands on the A41 bios like described above? @slickwicked

He posted it's in the making but no response after that. I'm curious to find out if it mitigates the SATA performance hit.


----------



## Filters83

Guys this board have the 2 pin temperatur sensor connector like the asus ?
Thx in advance


----------



## KedarWolf

Filters83 said:


> Guys this board have the 2 pin temperatur sensor connector like the asus ?
> Thx in advance


Edit: No wait, I had the Creation manual open. Unify doesn't have them. 

Need Creation or Godlike.


----------



## Filters83

KedarWolf said:


> Edit: No wait, I had the Creation manual open. Unify doesn't have them.
> 
> Need Creation or Godlike.


Thx ...


----------



## slickwicked

Hale59 said:


> For the Unify? If yes, can you share it please.


i dont know if i can post it, i mean they didnt say dont post it,
but im not sure if it goes against account rules on msi website 
if you have an account with msi just ask them, it took them a day to send it to me


----------



## Hale59

slickwicked said:


> i dont know if i can post it, i mean they didnt say dont post it,
> but im not sure if it goes against account rules on msi website
> if you have an account with msi just ask them, it took them a day to send it to me


Roger that. What are they trying to improvise?


----------



## Hale59

It is working, but not tested.


----------



## jamie1073

I wonder what he difference is between that and the 1.80 BIOS on the Ace motherboard? Also why are the Unify's BIOS numbered differently?


----------



## Cidious

Running A41 for a day now. No issues so far. Benchmarks the same. Couldn't find any different bios options either. Running it with the new AMD driver today also.


----------



## KedarWolf

I modded an MSI Prestige X570 Creation BIOS with the latest versions of the SATA, GOP, Ethernet firmwares, etc. It already had the latest microcodes and is flashable with MFlash.

I can also mod the latest Unify BIOS if you peeps want, I'm been doing this for years, and the Creation BIOS is running just fine on my 3950x PC! 

Edit: Went ahead a modded it. :h34r-smi

[Current version]
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046

*Updated to:*

[Available versions for replacement]
1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064

Video OnBoard
[Current version]
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.7.0.0.0_signed
OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000

*Updated to:*

[Available version]
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.9.0.0.0_signed
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 1.69.0.15.50_signed
OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000

Network
[Current version]
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.046 B1
OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.00B

*Updated to:*

[Available version]
-\ for i82579/i217/i218/i219 chips
OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.16
-\ for i210/i211/i350 chips
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88

EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.052
OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.01

Microcodes are already the latest.

Too big to add as an attachment here, so I uploaded to my Google Drive. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kvSyOZaadOy9K8JaRXjMpAIftOrhyXFU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> I modded an MSI Prestige X570 Creation BIOS with the latest versions of the SATA, GOP, Ethernet firmwares, etc. It already had the latest microcodes and is flashable with MFlash.
> 
> I can also mod the latest Unify BIOS if you peeps want, I'm been doing this for years, and the Creation BIOS is running just fine on my 3950x PC!
> 
> Edit: Went ahead a modded it. :h34r-smi
> 
> [Current version]
> EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
> OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available versions for replacement]
> 1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
> 2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064
> 
> Video OnBoard
> [Current version]
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.7.0.0.0_signed
> OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available version]
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.9.0.0.0_signed
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 1.69.0.15.50_signed
> OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
> 
> Network
> [Current version]
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.046 B1
> OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.00B
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available version]
> -\ for i82579/i217/i218/i219 chips
> OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.16
> -\ for i210/i211/i350 chips
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88
> 
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.052
> OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.01
> 
> Microcodes are already the latest.
> 
> Too big to add as an attachment here, so I uploaded to my Google Drive.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kvSyOZaadOy9K8JaRXjMpAIftOrhyXFU/view?usp=sharing


It is in.
I will run a few benchmarks in next couple days.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> I modded an MSI Prestige X570 Creation BIOS with the latest versions of the SATA, GOP, Ethernet firmwares, etc. It already had the latest microcodes and is flashable with MFlash.
> 
> I can also mod the latest Unify BIOS if you peeps want, I'm been doing this for years, and the Creation BIOS is running just fine on my 3950x PC!
> 
> Edit: Went ahead a modded it. :h34r-smi
> 
> [Current version]
> EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
> OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available versions for replacement]
> 1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.2.0-00127
> 2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064
> 
> Video OnBoard
> [Current version]
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.7.0.0.0_signed
> OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available version]
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.9.0.0.0_signed
> EFI AMD GOP Driver - 1.69.0.15.50_signed
> OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
> OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
> 
> Network
> [Current version]
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.046 B1
> OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.00B
> 
> *Updated to:*
> 
> [Available version]
> -\ for i82579/i217/i218/i219 chips
> OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.16
> -\ for i210/i211/i350 chips
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88
> 
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.052
> OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.01
> 
> Microcodes are already the latest.
> 
> Too big to add as an attachment here, so I uploaded to my Google Drive.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kvSyOZaadOy9K8JaRXjMpAIftOrhyXFU/view?usp=sharing


Thank you so much buddy. I'll give it a try. Realtek 2.5G has been a pain in the ass. How do you updates compare to the latest A41 beta bios? Did MSI implement any of these updates already in that beta? I'm running the beta. What software to use to check this?


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Thank you so much, buddy. I'll give it a try. Realtek 2.5G has been a pain in the ass. How do you updates compare to the latest A41 beta bios? Did MSI implement any of these updates already in that beta? I'm running the beta. What software to use to check this?


I use the UEFI BIOS Updater from the WinRaid forums to mod the BIOS.

If you PM me the beta BIOS, I'll mod it for you and PM it to you, won't share it to anyone, wouldn't get you in trouble. 

I can guarantee some of the firmwares will be out of date, or just use UBU Tool yourself if you want, it's very easy to use.


----------



## Hale59

@KedarWolf, +REP for your work. Thanks.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Does MSI not offer beta bios on the website? This is the second time I've seen info posted about a beta but nothing about it on their website or forums. I'm assuming for some reason the bios is only available via a request to their support?


----------



## rares495

LOKI23NY said:


> Does MSI not offer beta bios on the website? This is the second time I've seen info posted about a beta but nothing about it on their website or forums. I'm assuming for some reason the bios is only available via a request to their support?


That's because you shouldn't update your BIOS if everything is working just fine. So, with that in mind, why would they add a beta BIOS on their website? The only exception to this in recent years was when Ryzen 3000 came out and they listed a beta BIOS that you had to update to in order for older mobos to support the new CPUs.


----------



## LOKI23NY

rares495 said:


> That's because you shouldn't update your BIOS if everything is working just fine. So, with that in mind, why would they add a beta BIOS on their website? The only exception to this in recent years was when Ryzen 3000 came out and they listed a beta BIOS that you had to update to in order for older mobos to support the new CPUs.


With other vendors, when I've seen posts referencing a beta, they usually have a dedicated sub section on the download page. I remember firmware for gpu's sometimes needing to be requested, but not a mobo bios.

I've personally always kept my bios, drivers and even firmware on hardware updated. Usually the same thing with software.


----------



## rares495

LOKI23NY said:


> With other vendors, when I've seen posts referencing a beta, they usually have a dedicated sub section on the download page. I remember firmware for gpu's sometimes needing to be requested, but not a mobo bios.
> 
> I've personally always kept my bios, drivers and even firmware on hardware updated. Usually the same thing with software.


Software - Sure. As up to date as possible.

Updating firmware/BIOS just for the sake of it = bad habit.


----------



## slickwicked

LOKI23NY said:


> Does MSI not offer beta bios on the website? This is the second time I've seen info posted about a beta but nothing about it on their website or forums. I'm assuming for some reason the bios is only available via a request to their support?



i had to contact msi support and ask them for a beta bios, some of us like to tinker with our mobos, 
i have my board registered on the msi site so it was prety easy to do


----------



## slickwicked

LOKI23NY said:


> With other vendors, when I've seen posts referencing a beta, they usually have a dedicated sub section on the download page. I remember firmware for gpu's sometimes needing to be requested, but not a mobo bios.
> 
> I've personally always kept my bios, drivers and even firmware on hardware updated. Usually the same thing with software.


im the same way i alwasys update firmware, bios, and experiment with things, ive been doin this for 20 years i dunnno why the guy below said its a bad habit, maybe if you are ignorant to the process, i alwasy have board with bios flashback button, never once in 20 years have i bricked a bios , mobo , gpu , actually i di d once on my x1950 but i recovered it


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> i had to contact msi support and ask them for a beta bios, some of us like to tinker with our mobos,
> i have my board registered on the msi site so it was prety easy to do


I contacted them about my MSI Creation motherboard, no-one to back to me, so I called them, they told me they never had a beta BIOS for my board, but usually if one board has a beta BIOS, most boards do, so I think they just lied to me.


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> I contacted them about my MSI Creation motherboard, no-one to back to me, so I called them, they told me they never had a beta BIOS for my board, but usually if one board has a beta BIOS, most boards do, so I think they just lied to me.


hah weird, maybe they just sent me the latest bios and renamed it for my unify lol although i had random stuff happening on the most recent bios and my new beta has been fine idk


----------



## rares495

slickwicked said:


> im the same way i alwasys update firmware, bios, and experiment with things, ive been doin this for 20 years i dunnno why the guy below said its a bad habit, maybe if you are ignorant to the process, i alwasy have board with bios flashback button, never once in 20 years have i bricked a bios , mobo , gpu , actually i di d once on my x1950 but i recovered it


One more example of "It never happened to me so therefore it didn't happen at all around the world".

Classic stupid with a side of dumb. Not even going to bother to explain why it's a bad idea.


----------



## LOKI23NY

rares495 said:


> One more example of "It never happened to me so therefore it didn't happen at all around the world".
> 
> Classic stupid with a side of dumb. Not even going to bother to explain why it's a bad idea.


Chalk it up to personal opinion then.

I don't see any issues at all keeping things current on a personal pc. It's something I have been doing for 25+ years already. I have never ran into any issues bricking hardware and maybe worst case scenario would be having to flash a bios back. What can I say, I like to tinker with things. I'll even take things apart just to see what's going on inside them. LOL I used to get in trouble as a kid for taking my toys apart. If it had screws holding it together, that meant I could open it up and explore.

Anyway this is off topic for the thread...


----------



## slickwicked

rares495 said:


> One more example of "It never happened to me so therefore it didn't happen at all around the world".
> 
> Classic stupid with a side of dumb. Not even going to bother to explain why it's a bad idea.



poor guy, world must suck with that kind of **** attitude,


----------



## slickwicked

LOKI23NY said:


> Chalk it up to personal opinion then.
> 
> I don't see any issues at all keeping things current on a personal pc. It's something I have been doing for 25+ years already. I have never ran into any issues bricking hardware and maybe worst case scenario would be having to flash a bios back. What can I say, I like to tinker with things. I'll even take things apart just to see what's going on inside them. LOL I used to get in trouble as a kid for taking my toys apart. If it had screws holding it together, that meant I could open it up and explore.
> 
> Anyway this is off topic for the thread...


yeah im the same way, ididnt realize itd make someone call me names lol, ive always update bios constantly never bricked a board, i like to tinker too, weird thing on one forum someone asked me what tinker was lol,


----------



## slickwicked

also to clarify 

the msi x570 meg unify has a bios flashback button, which makes it incredibly hard to brick since you just need the usb stick with bios on it to flash it, so if it goes poorly for some reason you just do it again, its not like the old days where you would need access to bios to update it, and if you bricked it you couldnt access bios so you were effed,


----------



## KedarWolf

I know this from other PCs I've owned. If you stress testing your memory or CPU and are getting errors you never got before, make sure you have your BIOS settings saved to USB, shutdown your PC, then turn power switch off on PSU 30 seconds, turn PSU power back on, press BIOS reset button, start your PC, load you saved BIOS settings, problem solved!!

I was getting errors in HCI Memtest Pro after messing with BIOS settings a lot, no errors now.


----------



## rares495

slickwicked said:


> poor guy, world must suck with that kind of **** attitude,


The world sucks either way.


----------



## KedarWolf

I have the Creation but I'm pretty sure the BIOS is pretty much the same.

Here's what I did to get Offset voltages on my CPU and SOC. I have about 1.28v in BIOS, 1.115v SOC with the Offsets I applied. In HWInfo while running Karhu RamTest I get about 1.256v CPU and VR Vout.

Open Spoiler for BIOS screenshots. And as you can see with Gear Down Mode enabled, I get 3800MHz RAM with incredible timings.



Spoiler


----------



## KedarWolf

And this is my 3950x voltages while running RealBench, likely the only CPU overclock stress test you'll ever need, and Linpack Xtreme.

Prime95 NOT a good idea on our chips.


----------



## rares495

KedarWolf said:


> And this is my 3950x voltages while running RealBench, likely the only CPU overclock stress test you'll ever need, and Linpack Xtreme.
> 
> Prime95 NOT a good idea on our chips.


I still think that 4.3 allcore is pointless. What kind of task could 24 threads @ 3.8ghz or 4ghz not handle? And is it that much better with extra 0.3ghz? You're losing way too much single thread performance...


----------



## KedarWolf

rares495 said:


> I still think that 4.3 allcore is pointless. What kind of task could 24 threads @ 3.8ghz or 4ghz not handle? And is the performance that much better with extra 0.3ghz? You're losing way too much single thread performance...


I'm not running all core, I'm running CCX at relatively low voltages.


----------



## rares495

KedarWolf said:


> I'm not running all core, I'm running CCX at relatively low voltages.


That's literally the same thing. You're not getting the 4.7 boost.


----------



## KedarWolf

rares495 said:


> That's literally the same thing. You're not getting the 4.7 boost.


I'm mostly a gamer other than stress testing and benchmarks, and if you Google it, most modern games are multithreaded and will be even more so with future games.

And have you ever checked your voltages when cores single boost and especially if you use PBO Boost, scarily high, I can imagine the CPU degradation going on. 

MY 3950x on CPU Auto voltages will read around 1.5v in BIOS, that's crazy. 

With my settings (did you even check the screenshots) I get 10050 graphics score alone in 3DMark Time Spy. My 9900k highly overclocked both memory and CPU would only get around 10800 graphics score max with the same Nvidia settings, so I'm not missing out on much. I'm not talking overall score, only graphics score. 

And while running RealBench or Cinebench my CPU and CPU VR Vout is only 1.24v, much safer than single-core boost. :h34r-smi

I seriously have thought this out.


----------



## rares495

KedarWolf said:


> I'm mostly a gamer other than stress testing and benchmarks, and if you Google it, most modern games are multithreaded and will be even more so with future games.
> 
> And have you ever checked your voltages when cores single boost and especially if you use PBO Boost, scarily high, I can imagine the CPU degradation going on.
> 
> MY 3950x on CPU Auto voltages will read around 1.5v in BIOS, that's crazy.
> 
> With my settings (did you even check the screenshots) I get 10050 graphics score alone in 3DMark Time Spy. My 9900k highly overclocked both memory and CPU would only get around 10800 graphics score max with the same Nvidia settings, so I'm not missing out on much. I'm not talking overall score, only graphics score.
> 
> And while running RealBench or Cinebench my CPU and CPU VR Vout is only 1.24v, much safer than single-core boost. :h34r-smi
> 
> I seriously have thought this out.


Single core = 1.5V and that's fine. It's low current load, 0-30A.


----------



## KedarWolf

rares495 said:


> Single core = 1.5V and that's fine. It's low current load, 0-30A.


Check your die temps on a single-core boost and try putting your FANs at say 100% at 70c, they ramp up often and fast when single-core boosting. :thumbsdow

Mine only ever ramp up when I'm running Real Bench or Cinebench or something. Not even when running an AVX game like Battlefield 5.

Seriously, test it. 

I just tried without changing my voltages, still at 1.28v in BIOS, CPU on Auto core speeds and the top t-die in HWInfo was hitting over 70C often when single-core boosting and my fans were going crazy. And the boost at those that safe voltage was only 4.3 in HWInfo, unless it couldn't read the changes fast enough.

I can imagine what it would be like single-core boost on Auto voltages.


----------



## rares495

KedarWolf said:


> Check your die temps on a single-core boost and try putting your FANs at say 100% at 70c, they ramp up often and fast when single-core boosting. :thumbsdow
> 
> Mine only ever ramp up when I'm running Real Bench or Cinebench or something. Not even when running an AVX game like Battlefield 5.
> 
> Seriously, test it.
> 
> I just tried without changing my voltages, still at 1.28v in BIOS, CPU on Auto core speeds and the top t-die in HWInfo was hitting over 70C often when single-core boosting and my fans were going crazy. And the boost at those that safe voltage was only 4.3 in HWInfo, unless it couldn't read the changes fast enough.
> 
> I can imagine what it would be like single-core boost on Auto voltages.


Of course temps will spike at 1.5V, but that's normal. 7nm chips are HOT. Nothing you can do about that besides running them with less than optimal settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

rares495 said:


> Of course temps will spike at 1.5V, but that's normal. 7nm chips are HOT. Nothing you can do about that besides running them with less than optimal settings.


Okay, you run like that, and when your CPU degrades and you no longer can even run the same overclock you have now, you'll be fine I'm sure. 

My 3950x cost me almost $1000 Canadian dollars with tax, and I don't have a lot of money, was my yearly tax refund that got my gear, and I work part-time 25 hours a week at just over $18 an hour, minimum wage here is $14 an hour, I'm going to keep playing it safe. I DON'T have the disposable income to replace my gear. 

I'm not trying to sound like an a-hole about the CPU degrading, but I really don't think single-core boost is really a great idea for 7nm CPUs. 

I read even 1.325v degrades 50% of the 3000 series CPUs. :h34r-smi


----------



## rares495

KedarWolf said:


> Okay, you run like that, and when your CPU degrades and you no longer can even run the same overclock you have now, you'll be fine I'm sure.
> 
> My 3950x cost me almost $1000 Canadian dollars with tax, and I don't have a lot of money, was my yearly tax refund that got my gear, and I work part-time 25 hours a week at just over $18 an hour, minimum wage here is $14 an hour, I'm going to keep playing it safe. I DON'T have the disposable income to replace my gear.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like an a-hole about the CPU degrading, but I really don't think single-core boost is really a great idea for 7nm CPUs.
> 
> I read even 1.325v degrades 50% of the 3000 series CPUs. :h34r-smi


I'm not running any overclock. PBO is off. This is 100% stock. Vcore peaks at 1.494V or something in low current loads and 1.2xx in high current loads.


----------



## cssorkinman

KedarWolf said:


> Okay, you run like that, and when your CPU degrades and you no longer can even run the same overclock you have now, you'll be fine I'm sure.
> 
> My 3950x cost me almost $1000 Canadian dollars with tax, and I don't have a lot of money, was my yearly tax refund that got my gear, and I work part-time 25 hours a week at just over $18 an hour, minimum wage here is $14 an hour, I'm going to keep playing it safe. I DON'T have the disposable income to replace my gear.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like an a-hole about the CPU degrading, but I really don't think single-core boost is really a great idea for 7nm CPUs.
> 
> I read even 1.325v degrades 50% of the 3000 series CPUs. :h34r-smi


I realize it's a different kettle of fish entirely but I've been running 1.52V + continuous on my 1800X since launch day without any signs of degradation.


----------



## ObviousCough

What's up with HWiNFO reading 1.8v VTT?


----------



## KedarWolf

ObviousCough said:


> What's up with HWiNFO reading 1.8v VTT?


That's the CPU IP8 voltage. I changed it in the BIOS and it changed in HWInfo.


----------



## Scoty

Which is the last Beta BIOS?


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Okay, you run like that, and when your CPU degrades and you no longer can even run the same overclock you have now, you'll be fine I'm sure.
> 
> My 3950x cost me almost $1000 Canadian dollars with tax, and I don't have a lot of money, was my yearly tax refund that got my gear, and I work part-time 25 hours a week at just over $18 an hour, minimum wage here is $14 an hour, I'm going to keep playing it safe. I DON'T have the disposable income to replace my gear.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like an a-hole about the CPU degrading, but I really don't think single-core boost is really a great idea for 7nm CPUs.
> 
> I read even 1.325v degrades 50% of the 3000 series CPUs. :h34r-smi



Bro. This should stop. Read through this thread I've posted countless articles and even official AMD statements about voltage degradation and voltage levels. 1.5v is COMPLETELY normal. For the sole reason is that it's not actual 1.5v under load. And if there is no load there is little current through the transistors. Peak voltage without current is only dangerous at extreme levels which 1.5v is NOT for this type of silicon. AMD has extensively tested it and officially stated that 1.5v is completely normal and safe. 

On the other hand the 1.325v degradation is from chips forced to run manual OC static voltages and then put through hours or days of prime torturing. Which IS NOT safe. Prime maxes out the chips current pull and combined with the static voltage this will highly likely lead to degradation. Current degradation is what we need to look out for with these chips. Not that 1.5v voltage peak. 

As a last note to finish off with. I said peak voltage. Which literally means PEAK voltage. The new Zen 2 architecture has so many voltage states and switches between them many times within a second. Our monitoring software can't keep up with that and it will show as 1.5v constant but AMD has also stated that realistically this is not the case. It's going up and down without us being able to measure it and show it on the screen. Even if we could set the measurement interval that low we wouldn't be able to follow it with the human eye.

So please just let your chip do it's work on AUTO settings and you will be more safe than running a static OC. The chips are DESIGNED to run like that. Not to be forced at a single static voltage that will highly likely damage your silicon. 

I've read countless articles by now and countless user experiences. The manual OC is DEAD. AMD designed it so. They know what they are doing this time around. They have been working with Ryzen boost algorithms for years now and came to a point that it just works out of the box. Don't treat your Ryzen chip as some ancient Intel Skylake architecture chip. They are not the same. 

I hope I made it clear enough. Feel free to ask some more. I have the articles too if you're interested.


----------



## Cidious

rares495 said:


> I'm not running any overclock. PBO is off. This is 100% stock. Vcore peaks at 1.494V or something in low current loads and 1.2xx in high current loads.


And this is how it's supposed to be. I have been experimenting with all kind of overclocks, enhancing boost, static overclocks, underclocks, undervolted etc etc etc etc. Conclusion is simple as this. the slight marginal 'improvements' to be made with anything manual is not worth the risk of damaging the chips and not high enough of a difference to matter in the first place in anything we use today. 

I run the exact same thing. STOCK STOCK STOCK STOCK. Don't even use an offset anymore. But that's not to say a slight DYNAMIC voltage offset (- 25-50mv MAX, anything higher will seriously impair performance) can't be beneficial for people with stock coolers or bad ventilated cases. If your CPU gets too hot then slightly pulling back the dynamic vcore load might result in an actual more stable performance. But this is very situational and needs to be addressed on a case to case basis. Not as a general starting point. I run a full custom loop and boost clocks are not impaired by temperature and so I let it run free as intended. Mind you intended is even meant with a Wraith cooler running 85-90 degrees max load. So anything below 75 is safe AF!


----------



## Scoty

Which settings are recommend for a 3900x?


----------



## Cidious

*cidious*



Scoty said:


> Which settings are recommend for a 3900x?


Memory OC (Including VSOC LLC on highest setting or one step below. 1 or 2)

For the rest all AUTO. Vcore voltage auto. Pbo on auto or default. Auto auto auto. Don't even touch vcore LLC. 

And enjoy the most optimal performing and stable tune of your hardware. And safest.


----------



## rares495

Cidious said:


> Memory OC (Including VSOC LLC on highest setting or one step below. 1 or 2)
> 
> For the rest all AUTO. Vcore voltage auto. Pbo on auto or default. Auto auto auto. Don't even touch vcore LLC.
> 
> And enjoy the most optimal performing and stable tune of your hardware. And safest.


I agree.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can I do 2x 1080 TI's SLI x8/x8 and RAID 0 Gen 4, either software RAID on the motherboard M.2 slots or my Creation has a Gen 4 RAID card, but it'll use X8 PCI-E lanes, right? :h34r-smi

I think the RAID card limits one of my GPU's to X4. 

I think if I use the two top M.2 slots my top M.2 gets 4 lanes from the CPU and the bottom gets 4 lanes from the chipset, a bit faster I think, but dunno how it works with SLI video cards. 

Edit: Yes, i know Gen 4 RAID 0 is pretty much no point in doing, but this is overclock.net, right, and we do these things just because we can.


----------



## Spilly44

Hi

If i'm right then the top nvme slot goes straight to the cpu
the bottom 2 go through the chipset which has a pci 4 x 4 link to the cpu
I benched the raid 0 on the bottom 2 slots
Then benched them on a Asus Hyper raid card
The same result on reading but on the Asus card the writing was 1GB higher
I do not have 2 graphics same cards but I benched the 980ti and then a 1080
There was no difference at all between pci 4 x 16 and x 8 on both of them
and only a small drop on pci 4 x 4 (ie Timespy drop from 6200 to 6000)
So I think 1080ti x 2 will be 16 lanes
and 4 lanes for the top nvme slot and 4 lanes for the chipset

Hope that helps

Smiffy


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Hi
> 
> If i'm right then the top nvme slot goes straight to the cpu
> the bottom 2 go through the chipset which has a pci 4 x 4 link to the cpu
> I benched the raid 0 on the bottom 2 slots
> Then benched them on a Asus Hyper raid card
> The same result on reading but on the Asus card the writing was 1GB higher
> I do not have 2 graphics same cards but I benched the 980ti and then a 1080
> There was no difference at all between pci 4 x 16 and x 8 on both of them
> and only a small drop on pci 4 x 4 (ie Timespy drop from 6200 to 6000)
> So I think 1080ti x 2 will be 16 lanes
> and 4 lanes for the top nvme slot and 4 lanes for the chipset
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Smiffy


Yeah, i has 24 lanes, so should be 8x/8x gpus, 4 cpu lanes for the top M.2 slot, M.2 one below should be 4 lanes chipset. I'm going to test it when i get home, only have one of the two Gen 4 M.2's but the test will be putting it in the top m.2 slot with both 1080 Ti's in.

The second, when I get it tomorrow, I know will have zero issues on the chipset.

I want one of the M.2's on the CPU lanes, one on chipset for RAID 0 because it benches better, over 9500MB/sec compared to a theoretical 8GB/sec only on the chipset lanes.


----------



## LOKI23NY

So I had noticed a few issues here and there with stability. During the week I finally had some time and ran a few tests and it seems that one of my ram sticks crapped out. Failing memtest with errors, but the second stick will pass without any issues.

Decided to try out a different ram kit. I had the Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4 4400 and will be replacing it with G.SKILL Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZN. Should be here early next week so I'll follow up with some results.

Anyone else running this kit?


----------



## rares495

LOKI23NY said:


> So I had noticed a few issues here and there with stability. During the week I finally had some time and ran a few tests and it seems that one of my ram sticks crapped out. Failing memtest with errors, but the second stick will pass without any issues.
> 
> Decided to try out a different ram kit. I had the Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4 4400 and will be replacing it with G.SKILL Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZN. Should be here early next week so I'll follow up with some results.
> 
> Anyone else running this kit?


 @KedarWolf is.


----------



## Spilly44

Me to
I had Patriot 4133 which went to 4533.
Tried 4400 and got an error on one stick.
Sent back to CCL who said there was nothing wrong with it
Haven't memtested it yet,back on bios A2
but so far no blue screens or crashes or freezes at 4400 18,18,18 1T on 1.375v
All the errors came up with cpu after them so maybe on IMC on the 3950x and not the memory
Smiffy


----------



## Cidious

Wrote a small piece about gimped SATA performance on X570 on reddit. If you're interested please have a read.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fwh7q0/sata_performance_is_gimped_on_x570_compared_to/


----------



## Spilly44

New chipset drivers out all.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

Smiffy


----------



## edhutner

Anyone tested the new performance and/or stability with the new chipset drivers?


----------



## Cidious

They are exactly the same. The previous package had an installer issue. If the previous drivers installed fine for you then there is no difference.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm so annoyed. I flashed a different BIOS on my 1080 Ti, even flashed it back to what it was before. Now to see the BIOS and boot into it, I need to unplug my Disport port cable to my main monitor and only have my HDMI second screen plugged in.

I even reflashed the BIOS, same problem. Have no idea what would cause that. 

Found the fix, Google is your friend.

I had to enable CSM, change it to UEFI, now can boot into BIOS with Display Port screen connected.

It's annoying though, I always like to have CSM disabled.


----------



## exlink

Anyone in here that has this board paired with an EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3? I recently swapped to this motherboard after my X570 Auros Ultra had bad coil whine. 

Since swapping boards my RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 has an issue where the middle fan spins at max RPM and 3 red LEDs come up by the molex connectors when I wake the computer from sleep (always) and on start-up (rarely). Only way to stop it is to completely shut down the PC. I’ve swapped the GPU into my second system and didn’t have any issues. But I also swapped my 1080 Ti FTW3 into this board and also had no issues. So it’s specifically an issue with my RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 and MSI X570 Unify combination.

MSI tech support said it isn’t the motherboard’s fault and EVGA tech support said its likely not the GPU’s fault since it worked fine in the previous motherboard and in my second system. I’m running the latest BIOS and drivers. I’ve already reformatted and tried running the motherboard with ERP mode both on and off.

Anyone experience similar issues with their RTX 2080 Ti or have a solution in mind?


----------



## Scoty

The ACE get agesa 1005 beta bios. I hope we get also.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> The ACE get agesa 1005 beta bios. I hope we get also.


Can you share the BIOS here?

I can add the microcode to the Unify and my Creation etc. I think.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> Can you share the BIOS here?
> 
> I can add the microcode to the Unify and my Creation etc. I think.


Sure here: https://www.coolaler.com.tw/toppc/X570/1005/e7C35191.7z


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Sure here: https://www.coolaler.com.tw/toppc/X570/1005/e7C35191.7z


I added the microcode to my X570 Creation, it shows the new microcode version in HWInfo, so it has updated, but both AIDA64 and CPU-Z says it Agesa 1.0.0.4.

It might be that it is so new, the software isn't recognizing it though.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> I added the microcode to my X570 Creation, it shows the new microcode version in HWInfo, so it has updated, but both AIDA64 and CPU-Z says it Agesa 1.0.0.4.
> 
> It might be that it is so new, the software isn't recognizing it though.


Where is the one for Unify? There is nothing in my inbox  Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Where is the one for Unify? There is nothing in my inbox  Thanks


Unify BIOS with upgraded microcode AND the RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares. :h34r-smi

Same mods but the X570 MSI Creation worked just fine for me. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13aasTQndTRN0cVKcjpRys4fwomeaQEYm/view?usp=sharing

Too big for overclock.net direct upload.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> Unify BIOS with upgraded microcode AND the RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares. :h34r-smi
> 
> Same mods but the X570 MSI Creation worked just fine for me.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13aasTQndTRN0cVKcjpRys4fwomeaQEYm/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Too big for overclock.net direct upload.


Seems to be a new microcode


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Seems to be a new microcode


Yeah, I added the new microcode to the BIOS.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> Yeah, I added the new microcode to the BIOS.


Thanks for your work and helpfulness


----------



## Scoty

Last for Unify is the Beta A41 but have agesa 1004. I don't know if the microcode and the rest is up to date. @KedarWolf how update you the microcode, RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmware? Can you check if the last beta has all this already in it or if not these updates? 

Here the link zu A41 for Unify:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18Ck17V48upFjTsmHjtAbLoTlM0kchmRA


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Last for Unify is the Beta A41 but have agesa 1004. I don't know if the microcode and the rest is up to date. @KedarWolf how update you the microcode, RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmware? Can you check if the last beta has all this already in it or if not these updates?
> 
> Here the link zu A41 for Unify:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18Ck17V48upFjTsmHjtAbLoTlM0kchmRA


It doesn't have the latest microcode so it won't have the newest AGESA.


----------



## Scoty

Yes i know it have agesa 1004b. I have ask the MSI Support for a newer beta bios and i wait for a answer now. But i mean have Beta 41 latest RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmware the last driver?


----------



## KedarWolf

Where is the BIOS chip on an MSI Unify or Creation on the motherboard?'

I corrupted my BIOS trying to update the AGESA and the Creation doesn't have BIOS Flashback.

I have an SPI BIOS programmer to fix it but can figure out or find out where the actual chip is.

In this case, Google is not my friend, spent hours searching and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Veii

KedarWolf said:


> Where is the BIOS chip on an MSI Unify or Creation on the motherboard?'
> I corrupted my BIOS trying to update the AGESA and the Creation doesn't have BIOS Flashback.
> I have an SPI BIOS programmer to fix it but can figure out or find out where the actual chip is.
> In this case, Google is not my friend, spent hours searching and trying to figure it out.


Buildzoid is your friend 








And SPI header


----------



## Cidious

I don't even get it to update the microcode.. it just gives me 'no replaced'


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> I don't even get it to update the microcode.. it just gives me 'no replaced'


Did you put the microcode inside the mCode/AM4 folder by yourself ?
Is the name of it correct ?
Press "check database for updates" because it's surely outdated 
Tutorial here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...w-update-bios-correctly-169.html#post28407294
Visible Example:


Spoiler












Windows Skin is Janguru - if someone is interested


----------



## KedarWolf

Veii said:


> Buildzoid is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SPI header


Do you know what type of chip it is, the model number?


----------



## Veii

KedarWolf said:


> Do you know what type of chip it is, the model number?


A typical SOIC8 clip should fit and SPI flashers can autodetect it
Else you can read it out with flashtool (well you could) if you or someone here has access to it
Why ?


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> Did you put the microcode inside the mCode/AM4 folder by yourself ?
> Is the name of it correct ?
> Press "check database for updates" because it's surely outdated
> Tutorial here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...w-update-bios-correctly-169.html#post28407294
> Visible Example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Skin is Janguru - if someone is interested


Thanks bud. But it shows another one is out of date and when I search for newer available it says there is a new version for 00810F11. But no idea how to pull it in? Where to get it?


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> Unify BIOS with upgraded microcode AND the RST, OROM, GOP and both Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares. :h34r-smi
> 
> Same mods but the X570 MSI Creation worked just fine for me.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13aasTQndTRN0cVKcjpRys4fwomeaQEYm/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Too big for overclock.net direct upload.


can you update the latest Bios too please?

A41 Unify: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18Ck17V48upFjTsmHjtAbLoTlM0kchmRA


----------



## Cidious

Bro I'm working on it. But I think to be honest we can better wait for an official 1.0.0.5 Agesa beta or official version for the Unify. I don't think there is much benefit updating only 1 part of the microcode right now. A41 and A30 run like charm. No need to risk it tbh.


DELETED

Replaced with the new microcode talked about. From the 1.0.0.5 beta. But I haven't flashed it myself yet. So use at your own risk. I take no responsibility for anything. Lol. Make sure you understand how the flashback button on your motherboard works.


----------



## Scoty

I never used flashback but firmware on a fat32 usb device, shut down pc and press flash button and wait for finish.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> I never used flashback but firmware on a fat32 usb device, shut down pc and press flash button and wait for finish.


That's the flashback button haha.

but it needs you to rename the file right. Just saying if something is wrong, make sure you know how to use that button to flash an original firmware again.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Thanks bud. But it shows another one is out of date and when I search for newer available it says there is a new version for 00810F11. But no idea how to pull it in? Where to get it?


The microcode i uploaded and linked, is not in the database
So you can't find it online by search
Just use the search and replace feature and it will load it , the first option 
After you have copied the microcode over

Should be logical, because this one is not submitted


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> The microcode i uploaded and linked, is not in the database
> So you can't find it online by search
> Just use the search and replace feature and it will load it , the first option
> After you have copied the microcode over
> 
> Should be logical, because this one is not submitted


Dude you're not reading. I'm not talking about the one you uploaded. I already rolled that one in. There is another one. Different code that says out dated according to the database but I looked in several latest firmwares across vendors but can't seem to find to extract it. Why is it in the database while it isn't available?


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> That's the flashback button haha.
> 
> but it needs you to rename the file right. Just saying if something is wrong, make sure you know how to use that button to flash an original firmware again.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


Your Bios Mod dont boot here. But flashback working.

I hope @KedarWolf can make a Mod from beta 41. His last Mod working.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Your Bios Mod dont boot here. But flashback working.
> 
> I hope @KedarWolf can make a Mod from beta 41. His last Mod working.


Thanks for reporting back. Had a feeling it might not. I'm not convinced we should fiddle with these microcodes only partially. Better not be greedy and wait a couple of weeks for the official 1.0.0.5 Agesa for the Unify mate.


Update:
I guess you used flashback button to flash my rom. I just tried to flash a freshly made on through the M-Flash app. Guess what. UBU makes the file format incompatible. It's not even showing up in the M-Flash application. That's why when you flashed it through the button it went south because UBU messed with the file format somehow.

Like I said. I really think it's better to just wait for an official beta or official release for the Unify. this is all questionable and probably won't give ANY benefit for our usage other than risking bricking things.


UPDATE: Alright I got it working. my UBU was corrupt I guess. Here's .41 with updated Realtek and Microcode. I didn't touch Video GOP and Raid. Since I don't use it myself. Bios is flashed and working. Check the screenshot. I used the MicroCode that I freshly extracted from the ACE myself. So all updates went locally. No corruption. 

https://mega.nz/file/cFV0ySKR#Qi3U_4RUofLTf777TP0pw_P2Kk1G_XRnhzT9vKIx52Y


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> UPDATE: Alright I got it working. my UBU was corrupt I guess. Here's .41 with updated Realtek and Microcode. I didn't touch Video GOP and Raid. Since I don't use it myself. Bios is flashed and working. Check the screenshot. I used the MicroCode that I freshly extracted from the ACE myself. So all updates went locally. No corruption.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/cFV0ySKR#Qi3U_4RUofLTf777TP0pw_P2Kk1G_XRnhzT9vKIx52Y


Thanks, working here too now.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Thanks, working here too now.


Good to hear. Nothing really new though. All good under the hood. I quietly hoped they would have fixed the SATA performance issues for X570 but NOPE.


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone know what voltage the PWM fan headers are on the Unify?

Do I need to plug in the included power connectors on my Noctua NF-A12x25 5V PWM fans?


----------



## Psi

Hi all. Just ordered my new rig, looks like I'll be building Tuesday.

The impending death of my current primary caused me to pull the trigger sooner than I would have. Between that and everything going on right now I had to punt on a few aspects of my build. Grabbed a 3950X and a Unify as the core of the system. My primary use case is a mix of multiple local servers (Node, db, etc.), various Adobe products, development environment, 2/3 browsers at any given time. Also wanted the headroom for running VMs as needed. 3950X might still be overkill, but I don't want to worry about the processor again any time soon. 

To the punting, I grabbed a 32GB kit of Crucial Ballistix 16-18-18-38 3600 e-die. The amount of info on RAM in this thread alone is pretty amazing, but I was literally watching parts I selected go out of stock as I tried to pull everything together, and I'm guessing that even if I only hit spec on this kit, I'll have a decent experience until I can wrap my head around everything and select something better for my use case.

Performance wise, I'm not looking to set any records, but a longevity oriented mild OC is something I'll be looking to do. Any info specific to what I'm looking to do is much appreciated. In the meantime I'll keep catching up and making my notes for Tuesday.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Dude you're not reading. I'm not talking about the one you uploaded. I already rolled that one in. There is another one. Different code that says out dated according to the database but I looked in several latest firmwares across vendors but can't seem to find to extract it. Why is it in the database while it isn't available?


I was reading, age 2019 version 13 instead of 12 - it is newer than local 12 but still old compared to 21 which was published after 2020
Glad you sorted it out at the end


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> I was reading, age 2019 version 13 instead of 12 - it is newer than local 12 but still old compared to 21 which was published after 2020
> Glad you sorted it out at the end


Am I completely missing something here? They are different modules right? I'm talking about 00810F11 and not the 00870F10 that you posted and I have already updated. There is another microcode module out of date. You seem to be focussing on just 00870F10. As you can see in my screenshot. I have already updated this part. But there is another part out of date.

Red is missing and out of date.

Green is the one that you send in and I have already updated it and it works.


UPDATE: Got it working. A member in the bios mod topic pointed me out to the correct microcodes database and I have fully updated the latest beta now and running it. I also updated the latest Realtek UEFI driver from their website which is newer than even coming with the UBU package. I hope the weird adapter resets are solved now for my Realtek chip. I left the video drivers and bios alone since the Unify doesn't support APUs. 

Feel free to download and try. Running it stable myself. But use at own risk. 
https://mega.nz/file/BVFkUCZb#wQOFfIjc8sm3uyetfltBK4dAOrXRYyZSj7_XwYFG81M


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Anyone know what voltage the PWM fan headers are on the Unify?
> 
> Do I need to plug in the included power connectors on my Noctua NF-A12x25 5V PWM fans?


PWM headers can do 12v but the point of PWM (4pin) is that you can adjust them dynamically. No need to fiddle with extra Noctua connectors. you just plug them in and set the fan curves in the bios. I use 12 PWM fans (4x140+8x120) in my case. All controlled by the PWM headers on the board and a Corsair Commander Pro USB PWM fan hub.


----------



## rares495

Psi said:


> To the punting, I grabbed a 32GB kit of Crucial Ballistix 16-18-18-38 3600 e-die. The amount of info on RAM in this thread alone is pretty amazing, but I was literally watching parts I selected go out of stock as I tried to pull everything together, and I'm guessing that even if I only hit spec on this kit, I'll have a decent experience until I can wrap my head around everything and select something better for my use case.


3600 CL 16 is pretty good. One of the better bins of Rev. E I think. Should do 3800 CL14/15 with some tweaking.


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> Thanks for reporting back. Had a feeling it might not. I'm not convinced we should fiddle with these microcodes only partially. Better not be greedy and wait a couple of weeks for the official 1.0.0.5 Agesa for the Unify mate.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/cFV0ySKR#Qi3U_4RUofLTf777TP0pw_P2Kk1G_XRnhzT9vKIx52Y


Have you add this too?
https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicr...u00810F11_ver08101103_2019-04-17_4B92A9E9.bin


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Have you add this too?
> https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicr...u00810F11_ver08101103_2019-04-17_4B92A9E9.bin


Yep check my last post.


----------



## Cidious

rares495 said:


> 3600 CL 16 is pretty good. One of the better bins of Rev. E I think. Should do 3800 CL14/15 with some tweaking.


Crucial is binning very strictly now so yeah the higher kits should perform well. The days that the 3200 CL16 all could go very high are over. now you pay for what you get. Your bin seems alright. Start with the DRAM calc and move your way up from there.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Cidious said:


> UPDATE: Got it working. A member in the bios mod topic pointed me out to the correct microcodes database and I have fully updated the latest beta now and running it. I also updated the latest Realtek UEFI driver from their website which is newer than even coming with the UBU package. I hope the weird adapter resets are solved now for my Realtek chip. I left the video drivers and bios alone since the Unify doesn't support APUs.


What kind of issues were you having as far as adapter resets? I had been experiencing some issues where I would lose connection and windows troubleshooting always comes back with a bad gateway message. I was leaning towards it being an adapter issue and not my router since I had previously had zero connection issues with my previous system.

The last modified bios that included a realtek update seems to have helped but I haven't been running the firmware long enough to really tell.


----------



## Psi

rares495 said:


> 3600 CL 16 is pretty good. One of the better bins of Rev. E I think. Should do 3800 CL14/15 with some tweaking.


That would be fantastic.



Cidious said:


> Crucial is binning very strictly now so yeah the higher kits should perform well. The days that the 3200 CL16 all could go very high are over. now you pay for what you get. Your bin seems alright. Start with the DRAM calc and move your way up from there.


Thanks for the info, I'll take a baseline at rated specs when I'm up and running, and go from there.


----------



## Cidious

LOKI23NY said:


> What kind of issues were you having as far as adapter resets? I had been experiencing some issues where I would lose connection and windows troubleshooting always comes back with a bad gateway message. I was leaning towards it being an adapter issue and not my router since I had previously had zero connection issues with my previous system.
> 
> The last modified bios that included a realtek update seems to have helped but I haven't been running the firmware long enough to really tell.



20 resets in 1 night. And this is with the latest drivers and firmware. I think I didn't have issues when I got this board with earlier drivers or another Windows install but it's hard to track back now. So far I haven't been able to solve this issue even with the latest UEFI drivers I put into the bios and latest 1.0.39 drivers. I just deleted the adapter again and tried a completely fresh install and turned off all power saving options. I might have the feeling it's somehow bugging with the switch in my Asus AX88U? Who knows. I have an Intel I350-V2 dual gbit card in the x4 PCIE slot. So I can easily switch but I'm too curious about why the realtek adapter is such an unreliable piece of **** to me and some other but not to the majority of people owning this board. 

Buldzoid mentioned this a lot in his videos that he doesn't trust Realtek adapters but that it was something he remembers from the past and can't really justify it today. And I was kind of defending the Realtek adapters on several forums since I didn't have many issues with them also lately. Until this board came along. I'm really trying to find out if it can be user solved or if it's a structural thing with Realtek adapters still being unreliable pieces of **** LOL.


----------



## Scoty

I dont have this error message on my Unify.


----------



## Cidious

Like I have described above. Many don't have issues. Some do. It's a weird issue. I can't find what's causing it. It might just be poor quality chips but I'd think that MSI would have figured that out by now. I can't find the wrong software combination or anything compared to others that don't have this issue.

Below the latest update after completely uninstalling the adapter and reinstalling fresh drivers etc. I'm going back to my solid Intel dual gbit card.


----------



## Scoty

Why have you remove your mod bios?


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Why have you remove your mod bios?


https://mega.nz/file/BVFkUCZb#wQOFfIjc8sm3uyetfltBK4dAOrXRYyZSj7_XwYFG81M


Just updated.


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> https://mega.nz/file/BVFkUCZb#wQOFfIjc8sm3uyetfltBK4dAOrXRYyZSj7_XwYFG81M
> 
> 
> Just updated.


Update?


----------



## Cidious

Latest realtek uefi etc.


----------



## Scoty

Ok nice.


----------



## KedarWolf

Has the AGESA 1.0.0.5 Unify beta BIOS been released yet?

Anyone send a web ticket to MSI?

It's out for the Ace and the Godlike. :h34r-smi


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Has the AGESA 1.0.0.5 Unify beta BIOS been released yet?
> 
> Anyone send a web ticket to MSI?
> 
> It's out for the Ace and the Godlike. :h34r-smi


I have a ticket open to them about it but no reply yet.


UPDATE: Denied


----------



## Awsan




----------



## rares495

Awsan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2KbpmMg44M


Looking great as usual but will it ever be released?! Damn you, MSI!


----------



## Cidious

A little too late. They would have dominated the market with this board against the Gigabyte Aorus Elite. Which many people now opted for but crying now because it's so unstable and unreliable. Sadly enough. 

I would have looked into this board if I hadn't gotten the Unify.. Seems like it has most of the stuff you need.


----------



## KedarWolf

I updated the A41 beta BIOS for my Unify to the latest microcodes and the latest RST RAID, SATA, Realtek network adapter firmware, even GOP firmware even though my 3950x doesn't use onboard video.

I can share here the fully updated BIOS when I get home.

With this BIOS I've NEVER had my network drop at all, fully stable and online through hours of Twitch live video and Discord etc.
*
Also, get the latest drivers for your board from Station Drivers website, not the MSI Support website and the AMD chipset drivers from the AMD homepage.

Google is your friend.

The Station Drivers website always has the latest drivers. Find your driver, sort by Date, and it'll be the first one.
*
Oh, anyone have luck on getting a newer beta with AGESA 1.0.0.5 for the Unify yet?


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> I updated the A41 beta BIOS for my Unify to the latest microcodes and the latest RST RAID, SATA, Realtek network adapter firmware, even GOP firmware even though my 3950x doesn't use onboard video.
> 
> I can share here the fully updated BIOS when I get home.
> 
> With this BIOS I've NEVER had my network drop at all, fully stable and online through hours of Twitch live video and Discord etc.
> *
> Also, get the latest drivers for your board from Station Drivers website, not the MSI Support website and the AMD chipset drivers from the AMD homepage.
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> The Station Drivers website always has the latest drivers. Find your driver, sort by Date, and it'll be the first one.
> *
> Oh, anyone have luck on getting a newer beta with AGESA 1.0.0.5 for the Unify yet?



does this have the new agesa?


----------



## slickwicked

edit


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> does this have the new agesa?


No, it doesn't. No way to safely update the AGESA without bricking your motherboard, even with replacing the AGESA modules from the BIOS from the old to the new with UEFITool or anything.


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> No, it doesn't. No way to safely update the AGESA without bricking your motherboard, even with replacing the AGESA modules from the BIOS from the old to the new with UEFITool or anything.


meh i guess we will get it sooner or later, did you post your bios anywhere?


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> meh i guess we will get it sooner or later, did you post your bios anywhere?


I'm going to share it here when i get home from work in a few hours.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> I have a ticket open to them about it but no reply yet.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Denied


I just called MSI tech support in the USA. Only the A41 beta bios still available for the Unify, no AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS yet. 

This website usually has the updated BIOS's as soon as they are available. 

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...fi-bios-agesa-Übersicht-23-04-20.1228903/#5.7


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> I just called MSI tech support in the USA. Only the A41 beta bios still available for the Unify, no AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS yet.
> 
> This website usually has the updated BIOS's as soon as they are available.
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...fi-bios-agesa-Übersicht-23-04-20.1228903/#5.7


thats weird they have it out fot the ace meg but not our unify, i thought the unify was the ace just no fruity leds on it


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I updated the A41 beta BIOS for my Unify to the latest microcodes and the latest RST RAID, SATA, Realtek network adapter firmware, even GOP firmware even though my 3950x doesn't use onboard video.
> 
> I can share here the fully updated BIOS when I get home.
> 
> With this BIOS I've NEVER had my network drop at all, fully stable and online through hours of Twitch live video and Discord etc.
> *
> Also, get the latest drivers for your board from Station Drivers website, not the MSI Support website and the AMD chipset drivers from the AMD homepage.
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> The Station Drivers website always has the latest drivers. Find your driver, sort by Date, and it'll be the first one.
> *
> Oh, anyone have luck on getting a newer beta with AGESA 1.0.0.5 for the Unify yet?


Here is the modded A41 beta BIOS renamed for USB BIOS Flashback.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cr4dayVbgf4wBaj7tUv7ziEgFfJyiLa/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Cidious

Well the funny thing is. The reason for this Agesa 1.0.0.5 is probably the new Matisse Quadcores... which nobody would run on these boards... but they will use these boards to test first and then transplant it into the rest I guess. Most of the MSI bios files are just copy paste work. Which makes them all very reliable in general.


UPDATE:
Yep all the popular low end MSI MAX am4 boards just got the agesa 1.0.05 update. It's purely for the quadcore Matisse support. Don't get too excited.


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> Here is the modded A41 beta BIOS renamed for USB BIOS Flashback.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cr4dayVbgf4wBaj7tUv7ziEgFfJyiLa/view?usp=sharing


 hey thanks
this is the first time ive seen 4.5 on my 3800x


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> hey thanks
> this is the first time ive seen 4.5 on my 3800x


Glad to help, the microcode is new for 3000 series CPU's.


----------



## bengineerer

*d6 code after CPU change*

I’m running the latest bios from MSI, non-beta and recently replaced my 2700X with a 3800X. No overclock at this stage. However, now my motherboard reports a d6 error every now and then when booting. I also noticed since changing the cpu, the bios is now clunky and laggy. It has only had the issue since the processor change and there is very little info around on what it could be. 

Could I have had a iffy bios flash?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cidious

slickwicked said:


> hey thanks
> this is the first time ive seen 4.5 on my 3800x


The microcode is to support Matisse quad cores. Nothing more. Boost clocks were already 4500+ for me and even 4650 with a bit of tweaking. Agesa 1.0.0.5 is to support Matisse Quadcores. Let's not all get too excited about stuff that's probably not there. 

I posted the exact same thing a few posts above the modified A41 bios you're using now. There is nothing new other than support for Matisse Quadcores that are coming out. I don't know why Kedar reposted it and it's suddenly perceived as something new.



Cidious said:


> https://mega.nz/file/BVFkUCZb#wQOFfIjc8sm3uyetfltBK4dAOrXRYyZSj7_XwYFG81M
> 
> 
> Just updated.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> The microcode is to support Matisse quad cores. Nothing more. Boost clocks were already 4500+ for me and even 4650 with a bit of tweaking. Agesa 1.0.0.5 is to support Matisse Quadcores. Let's not all get too excited about stuff that's probably not there.
> 
> I posted the exact same thing a few posts above the modified A41 bios you're using now. There is nothing new other than support for Matisse Quadcores that are coming out. I don't know why Kedar reposted it and it's suddenly perceived as something new.


Well yes, they added support for the new CPUs, but that doesn't mean there were not other changes in the microcode that affects existing CPU's as well.

I've been modding BIOS's with microcodes for a bit now, and each revision of a microcode, even if it adds support for new CPU's, invariably increases or decreases the performance of existing CPUs as well, and sometimes adds extra security for newfound exploits, which in itself can change how a CPU performs, often negatively.

Just because it adds support for new CPUs does NOT mean there were not other changes as well that affect existing CPUs. :h34r-smi


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> Here is the modded A41 beta BIOS renamed for USB BIOS Flashback.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cr4dayVbgf4wBaj7tUv7ziEgFfJyiLa/view?usp=sharing


Are you use USB Flashback for Bios Update? There is no different to normal flashing in the Bios self.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Are you use USB Flashback for Bios Update? There is no different to normal flashing in the Bios self.


On other motherboards, USB Flashback is better. Flashing in n BIOS it might not always apply every change between BIOS's, but USB Flashback does.

This is true for ASUS motherboards and might be true for MSI. It is generally thought USB Flashback is the preferred way to flash a BIOS.


----------



## Scoty

Ok i have use Flashback only one time.


----------



## KedarWolf

I have two Gen 4 M.2's in RAID 0, BIOS settings on Auto. Write is great at 8300MB/sec but read is only 6300MB/sec and should be higher than the write. 

I have on M.2 on the top slot, using the CPU lanes and the second in the second slot using the chipset lanes. 

Do I need to change any BIOS settings to get the proper Read speeds? :h34r-smi


----------



## Awsan

Can't get here sooner


----------



## edhutner

https://wccftech.com/amd-agesa-1-0-...d-ddr4-dram-compatibility-system-reliability/


Unify is not in the list yet 😐


----------



## Scoty

This list say nothing. ACE and Godlike get first agesa 1005.


----------



## edhutner

These are officials already released


----------



## ObviousCough

LOKI23NY said:


> So I had noticed a few issues here and there with stability. During the week I finally had some time and ran a few tests and it seems that one of my ram sticks crapped out. Failing memtest with errors, but the second stick will pass without any issues.
> 
> Decided to try out a different ram kit. I had the Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4 4400 and will be replacing it with G.SKILL Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZN. Should be here early next week so I'll follow up with some results.
> 
> Anyone else running this kit?


dang, my patriot viper steel has been absolutely stellar. I've only had it for a little over a month though.


----------



## rares495

ObviousCough said:


> dang, my patriot viper steel has been absolutely stellar. I've only had it for a little over a month though.


tRDCWR & tCWL too low. They don't need to be that low.

tRDWR & tWRRD too high due to the first two being too low. That was only my experience, though. YMMV

But yeah, those Viper Steels are amazing.


----------



## ObviousCough

That's pretty good. What voltage are you using? I'm a little over 1.5v. I have a 120mm blowing right on the ram so it is always nice and cold.


----------



## Awsan

ObviousCough said:


> That's pretty good. What voltage are you using? I'm a little over 1.5v. I have a 120mm blowing right on the ram so it is always nice and cold.


are you using 4x8gb vipers on a unify?


----------



## rares495

ObviousCough said:


> That's pretty good. What voltage are you using? I'm a little over 1.5v. I have a 120mm blowing right on the ram so it is always nice and cold.


1.5V in BIOS but HWInfo shows 1.52V

My case has a top 140mm fan and it seems to be enough. Heatsinks are barely warm.


----------



## slickwicked

Cidious said:


> The microcode is to support Matisse quad cores. Nothing more. Boost clocks were already 4500+ for me and even 4650 with a bit of tweaking. Agesa 1.0.0.5 is to support Matisse Quadcores. Let's not all get too excited about stuff that's probably not there.
> 
> I posted the exact same thing a few posts above the modified A41 bios you're using now. There is nothing new other than support for Matisse Quadcores that are coming out. I don't know why Kedar reposted it and it's suddenly perceived as something new.


well, ive been through two motherboards now on the unify, never hit 4.5,tried all types of bioses, and never have i ever reached 4.5, it was always 4.3 or so, tried all the different settings pbo and all that, voltage has been better and now i can hit 4.5 and will stay around 4.2ish in games, on the prev bioses it would stay around 3.8 in the same games, ive always flashbacked bios to new versions, updated the same way and this new bios has been great, so thats why its perceived as something new, i was watching my speeds all day in my 2nd screen always pissed that i was never ever hitting 4.5,


edit . thanks again kedar


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> well, ive been through two motherboards now on the unify, never hit 4.5,tried all types of bioses, and never have i ever reached 4.5, it was always 4.3 or so, tried all the different settings pbo and all that, voltage has been better and now i can hit 4.5 and will stay around 4.2ish in games, on the prev bioses it would stay around 3.8 in the same games, ive always flashbacked bios to new versions, updated the same way and this new bios has been great, so thats why its perceived as something new, i was watching my speeds all day in my 2nd screen always pissed that i was never ever hitting 4.5,
> 
> 
> edit . thanks again kedar


I posted this earlier.



Cidious said:


> The microcode is to support Matisse quad cores. Nothing more. Boost clocks were already 4500+ for me and even 4650 with a bit of tweaking. Agesa 1.0.0.5 is to support Matisse Quadcores. Let's not all get too excited about stuff that's probably not there.
> 
> I posted the exact same thing a few posts above the modified A41 bios you're using now. There is nothing new other than support for Matisse Quadcores that are coming out. I don't know why Kedar reposted it and it's suddenly perceived as something new.


Well yes, they added support for the new CPUs, but that doesn't mean there were not other changes in the microcode that affects existing CPU's as well.

I've been modding BIOS's with microcodes for a bit now, and each revision of a microcode, even if it adds support for new CPU's, invariably increases or decreases the performance of existing CPUs as well, and sometimes adds extra security for newfound exploits, which in itself can change how a CPU performs, often negatively.

Just because it adds support for new CPUs does NOT mean there were not other changes as well that affect existing CPUs. :h34r-smi


----------



## KedarWolf

Just got this with the Fast 3800 settings, much better than my tighter timings, but I wasn't fully stable with them.

Rank #84 in SisSoft Sandra.



















Full results in Spoiler.



Spoiler



SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 198.76GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Latency : 53.6ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 6.21GB/s
No. Threads : 32
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s) Power : 60.10W
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 3386.51MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 8.92ns/W
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 1235.27kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 45.74MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 0.12ns/MHz
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Detailed Results
Processor Affinity : U0-U1 U2-U3 U4-U5 U6-U7 U8-U9 U10-U11 U12-U13 U14-U15 U16-U17 U18-U19 U20-U21 U22-U23 U24-U25 U26-U27 U28-U29 U30-U31 
U0-U2 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U0-U4 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U0-U6 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U0-U8 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U0-U10 Data Latency : 66.0ns
U0-U12 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U0-U14 Data Latency : 65.7ns
U0-U16 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U0-U18 Data Latency : 53.7ns
U0-U20 Data Latency : 57.3ns
U0-U22 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U0-U24 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U0-U26 Data Latency : 63.3ns
U0-U28 Data Latency : 63.7ns
U0-U30 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U0-U1 Data Latency : 11.1ns
U0-U3 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U0-U5 Data Latency : 26.5ns
U0-U7 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U0-U9 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U0-U11 Data Latency : 66.1ns
U0-U13 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U0-U15 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U0-U17 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U0-U19 Data Latency : 65.3ns
U0-U21 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U0-U23 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U0-U25 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U0-U27 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U0-U29 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U0-U31 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U2-U4 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U2-U6 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U2-U8 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U2-U10 Data Latency : 66.0ns
U2-U12 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U2-U14 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U2-U16 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U2-U18 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U2-U20 Data Latency : 61.2ns
U2-U22 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U2-U24 Data Latency : 65.1ns
U2-U26 Data Latency : 63.7ns
U2-U28 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U2-U30 Data Latency : 62.6ns
U2-U1 Data Latency : 24.7ns
U2-U3 Data Latency : 11.2ns
U2-U5 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U2-U7 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U2-U9 Data Latency : 65.7ns
U2-U11 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U2-U13 Data Latency : 66.3ns
U2-U15 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U2-U17 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U2-U19 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U2-U21 Data Latency : 65.3ns
U2-U23 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U2-U25 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U2-U27 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U2-U29 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U2-U31 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U4-U6 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U4-U8 Data Latency : 66.1ns
U4-U10 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U4-U12 Data Latency : 65.7ns
U4-U14 Data Latency : 65.1ns
U4-U16 Data Latency : 65.5ns
U4-U18 Data Latency : 63.7ns
U4-U20 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U4-U22 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U4-U24 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U4-U26 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U4-U28 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U4-U30 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U4-U1 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U4-U3 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U4-U5 Data Latency : 11.4ns
U4-U7 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U4-U9 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U4-U11 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U4-U13 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U4-U15 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U4-U17 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U4-U19 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U4-U21 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U4-U23 Data Latency : 65.8ns
U4-U25 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U4-U27 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U4-U29 Data Latency : 65.5ns
U4-U31 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U6-U8 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U6-U10 Data Latency : 66.3ns
U6-U12 Data Latency : 67.2ns
U6-U14 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U6-U16 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U6-U18 Data Latency : 62.9ns
U6-U20 Data Latency : 65.6ns
U6-U22 Data Latency : 63.5ns
U6-U24 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U6-U26 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U6-U28 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U6-U30 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U6-U1 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U6-U3 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U6-U5 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U6-U7 Data Latency : 11.2ns
U6-U9 Data Latency : 65.9ns
U6-U11 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U6-U13 Data Latency : 66.7ns
U6-U15 Data Latency : 66.7ns
U6-U17 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U6-U19 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U6-U21 Data Latency : 51.3ns
U6-U23 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U6-U25 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U6-U27 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U6-U29 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U6-U31 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U8-U10 Data Latency : 27.1ns
U8-U12 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U8-U14 Data Latency : 26.9ns
U8-U16 Data Latency : 49.5ns
U8-U18 Data Latency : 62.2ns
U8-U20 Data Latency : 57.1ns
U8-U22 Data Latency : 52.5ns
U8-U24 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U8-U26 Data Latency : 63.7ns
U8-U28 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U8-U30 Data Latency : 63.0ns
U8-U1 Data Latency : 57.3ns
U8-U3 Data Latency : 62.5ns
U8-U5 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U8-U7 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U8-U9 Data Latency : 11.2ns
U8-U11 Data Latency : 27.1ns
U8-U13 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U8-U15 Data Latency : 26.9ns
U8-U17 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U8-U19 Data Latency : 49.2ns
U8-U21 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U8-U23 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U8-U25 Data Latency : 56.6ns
U8-U27 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U8-U29 Data Latency : 62.8ns
U8-U31 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U10-U12 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U10-U14 Data Latency : 26.9ns
U10-U16 Data Latency : 54.2ns
U10-U18 Data Latency : 57.0ns
U10-U20 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U10-U22 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U10-U24 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U10-U26 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U10-U28 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U10-U30 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U10-U1 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U10-U3 Data Latency : 63.1ns
U10-U5 Data Latency : 65.6ns
U10-U7 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U10-U9 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U10-U11 Data Latency : 11.3ns
U10-U13 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U10-U15 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U10-U17 Data Latency : 50.6ns
U10-U19 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U10-U21 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U10-U23 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U10-U25 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U10-U27 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U10-U29 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U10-U31 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U12-U14 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U12-U16 Data Latency : 56.5ns
U12-U18 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U12-U20 Data Latency : 61.2ns
U12-U22 Data Latency : 56.1ns
U12-U24 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U12-U26 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U12-U28 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U12-U30 Data Latency : 55.5ns
U12-U1 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U12-U3 Data Latency : 66.9ns
U12-U5 Data Latency : 67.0ns
U12-U7 Data Latency : 67.0ns
U12-U9 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U12-U11 Data Latency : 27.1ns
U12-U13 Data Latency : 11.4ns
U12-U15 Data Latency : 27.4ns
U12-U17 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U12-U19 Data Latency : 54.1ns
U12-U21 Data Latency : 53.5ns
U12-U23 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U12-U25 Data Latency : 57.7ns
U12-U27 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U12-U29 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U12-U31 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U14-U16 Data Latency : 63.5ns
U14-U18 Data Latency : 54.0ns
U14-U20 Data Latency : 58.4ns
U14-U22 Data Latency : 56.6ns
U14-U24 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U14-U26 Data Latency : 62.4ns
U14-U28 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U14-U30 Data Latency : 58.4ns
U14-U1 Data Latency : 67.6ns
U14-U3 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U14-U5 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U14-U7 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U14-U9 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U14-U11 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U14-U13 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U14-U15 Data Latency : 11.2ns
U14-U17 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U14-U19 Data Latency : 65.1ns
U14-U21 Data Latency : 55.5ns
U14-U23 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U14-U25 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U14-U27 Data Latency : 66.0ns
U14-U29 Data Latency : 66.1ns
U14-U31 Data Latency : 65.7ns
U16-U18 Data Latency : 26.6ns
U16-U20 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U16-U22 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U16-U24 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U16-U26 Data Latency : 57.6ns
U16-U28 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U16-U30 Data Latency : 62.5ns
U16-U1 Data Latency : 57.0ns
U16-U3 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U16-U5 Data Latency : 64.2ns
U16-U7 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U16-U9 Data Latency : 51.0ns
U16-U11 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U16-U13 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U16-U15 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U16-U17 Data Latency : 11.3ns
U16-U19 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U16-U21 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U16-U23 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U16-U25 Data Latency : 66.3ns
U16-U27 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U16-U29 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U16-U31 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U18-U20 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U18-U22 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U18-U24 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U18-U26 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U18-U28 Data Latency : 63.1ns
U18-U30 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U18-U1 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U18-U3 Data Latency : 63.7ns
U18-U5 Data Latency : 64.3ns
U18-U7 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U18-U9 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U18-U11 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U18-U13 Data Latency : 63.1ns
U18-U15 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U18-U17 Data Latency : 25.7ns
U18-U19 Data Latency : 11.4ns
U18-U21 Data Latency : 27.4ns
U18-U23 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U18-U25 Data Latency : 66.6ns
U18-U27 Data Latency : 67.7ns
U18-U29 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U18-U31 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U20-U22 Data Latency : 27.1ns
U20-U24 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U20-U26 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U20-U28 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U20-U30 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U20-U1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U20-U3 Data Latency : 64.2ns
U20-U5 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U20-U7 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U20-U9 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U20-U11 Data Latency : 56.3ns
U20-U13 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U20-U15 Data Latency : 52.7ns
U20-U17 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U20-U19 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U20-U21 Data Latency : 11.4ns
U20-U23 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U20-U25 Data Latency : 56.3ns
U20-U27 Data Latency : 62.6ns
U20-U29 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U20-U31 Data Latency : 66.6ns
U22-U24 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U22-U26 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U22-U28 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U22-U30 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U22-U1 Data Latency : 56.1ns
U22-U3 Data Latency : 51.4ns
U22-U5 Data Latency : 53.6ns
U22-U7 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U22-U9 Data Latency : 52.9ns
U22-U11 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U22-U13 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U22-U15 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U22-U17 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U22-U19 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U22-U21 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U22-U23 Data Latency : 11.3ns
U22-U25 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U22-U27 Data Latency : 67.1ns
U22-U29 Data Latency : 62.9ns
U22-U31 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U24-U26 Data Latency : 27.4ns
U24-U28 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U24-U30 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U24-U1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U24-U3 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U24-U5 Data Latency : 47.7ns
U24-U7 Data Latency : 53.5ns
U24-U9 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U24-U11 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U24-U13 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U24-U15 Data Latency : 50.0ns
U24-U17 Data Latency : 65.8ns
U24-U19 Data Latency : 67.1ns
U24-U21 Data Latency : 66.2ns
U24-U23 Data Latency : 65.8ns
U24-U25 Data Latency : 11.5ns
U24-U27 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U24-U29 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U24-U31 Data Latency : 27.9ns
U26-U28 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U26-U30 Data Latency : 27.9ns
U26-U1 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U26-U3 Data Latency : 49.5ns
U26-U5 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U26-U7 Data Latency : 56.9ns
U26-U9 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U26-U11 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U26-U13 Data Latency : 51.7ns
U26-U15 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U26-U17 Data Latency : 67.0ns
U26-U19 Data Latency : 67.2ns
U26-U21 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U26-U23 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U26-U25 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U26-U27 Data Latency : 11.5ns
U26-U29 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U26-U31 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U28-U30 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U28-U1 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U28-U3 Data Latency : 53.5ns
U28-U5 Data Latency : 56.7ns
U28-U7 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U28-U9 Data Latency : 55.9ns
U28-U11 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U28-U13 Data Latency : 53.1ns
U28-U15 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U28-U17 Data Latency : 54.1ns
U28-U19 Data Latency : 55.8ns
U28-U21 Data Latency : 67.2ns
U28-U23 Data Latency : 66.9ns
U28-U25 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U28-U27 Data Latency : 27.4ns
U28-U29 Data Latency : 11.5ns
U28-U31 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U30-U1 Data Latency : 54.2ns
U30-U3 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U30-U5 Data Latency : 48.7ns
U30-U7 Data Latency : 53.4ns
U30-U9 Data Latency : 61.9ns
U30-U11 Data Latency : 56.7ns
U30-U13 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U30-U15 Data Latency : 50.4ns
U30-U17 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U30-U19 Data Latency : 63.1ns
U30-U21 Data Latency : 67.3ns
U30-U23 Data Latency : 67.4ns
U30-U25 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U30-U27 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U30-U29 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U30-U31 Data Latency : 11.5ns
U1-U3 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U1-U5 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U1-U7 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U1-U9 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U1-U11 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U1-U13 Data Latency : 65.1ns
U1-U15 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U1-U17 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U1-U19 Data Latency : 48.5ns
U1-U21 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U1-U23 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U1-U25 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U1-U27 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U1-U29 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U1-U31 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U3-U5 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U3-U7 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U3-U9 Data Latency : 56.5ns
U3-U11 Data Latency : 56.8ns
U3-U13 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U3-U15 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U3-U17 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U3-U19 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U3-U21 Data Latency : 47.5ns
U3-U23 Data Latency : 64.2ns
U3-U25 Data Latency : 48.3ns
U3-U27 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U3-U29 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U3-U31 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U5-U7 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U5-U9 Data Latency : 65.3ns
U5-U11 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U5-U13 Data Latency : 66.7ns
U5-U15 Data Latency : 62.5ns
U5-U17 Data Latency : 48.4ns
U5-U19 Data Latency : 52.8ns
U5-U21 Data Latency : 64.9ns
U5-U23 Data Latency : 53.8ns
U5-U25 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U5-U27 Data Latency : 64.2ns
U5-U29 Data Latency : 61.9ns
U5-U31 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U7-U9 Data Latency : 62.2ns
U7-U11 Data Latency : 65.5ns
U7-U13 Data Latency : 65.5ns
U7-U15 Data Latency : 65.3ns
U7-U17 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U7-U19 Data Latency : 65.1ns
U7-U21 Data Latency : 65.8ns
U7-U23 Data Latency : 65.3ns
U7-U25 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U7-U27 Data Latency : 60.8ns
U7-U29 Data Latency : 52.4ns
U7-U31 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U9-U11 Data Latency : 26.7ns
U9-U13 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U9-U15 Data Latency : 26.9ns
U9-U17 Data Latency : 52.2ns
U9-U19 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U9-U21 Data Latency : 47.6ns
U9-U23 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U9-U25 Data Latency : 65.0ns
U9-U27 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U9-U29 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U9-U31 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U11-U13 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U11-U15 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U11-U17 Data Latency : 57.7ns
U11-U19 Data Latency : 48.6ns
U11-U21 Data Latency : 54.9ns
U11-U23 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U11-U25 Data Latency : 52.6ns
U11-U27 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U11-U29 Data Latency : 62.3ns
U11-U31 Data Latency : 58.8ns
U13-U15 Data Latency : 26.9ns
U13-U17 Data Latency : 54.3ns
U13-U19 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U13-U21 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U13-U23 Data Latency : 65.5ns
U13-U25 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U13-U27 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U13-U29 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U13-U31 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U15-U17 Data Latency : 56.7ns
U15-U19 Data Latency : 52.2ns
U15-U21 Data Latency : 52.7ns
U15-U23 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U15-U25 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U15-U27 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U15-U29 Data Latency : 66.0ns
U15-U31 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U17-U19 Data Latency : 26.8ns
U17-U21 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U17-U23 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U17-U25 Data Latency : 66.8ns
U17-U27 Data Latency : 66.7ns
U17-U29 Data Latency : 66.4ns
U17-U31 Data Latency : 66.3ns
U19-U21 Data Latency : 27.2ns
U19-U23 Data Latency : 27.3ns
U19-U25 Data Latency : 63.5ns
U19-U27 Data Latency : 56.9ns
U19-U29 Data Latency : 55.0ns
U19-U31 Data Latency : 66.6ns
U21-U23 Data Latency : 27.1ns
U21-U25 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U21-U27 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U21-U29 Data Latency : 61.2ns
U21-U31 Data Latency : 66.8ns
U23-U25 Data Latency : 56.2ns
U23-U27 Data Latency : 67.2ns
U23-U29 Data Latency : 66.9ns
U23-U31 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U25-U27 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U25-U29 Data Latency : 27.4ns
U25-U31 Data Latency : 27.6ns
U27-U29 Data Latency : 27.5ns
U27-U31 Data Latency : 27.0ns
U29-U31 Data Latency : 27.5ns
1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 24.84GB/s
4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 42.83GB/s
4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 158.89GB/s
4x 1024bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 463.31GB/s
4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 710.55GB/s
16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 647.71GB/s
4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 761.37GB/s
16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 679.56GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 620.52GB/s
4x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 600.84GB/s
8x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 30.53GB/s
8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 17.9GB/s

Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor (16C 32T 4.45GHz, 1.9GHz IMC, 16x 512kB L2, 4x 16MB L3)
Microcode : MU8F710021
Computer : MSI MS-7C35 (MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35))
Platform Compliance : x64
Buffering Used : No
No. Threads : 32
System Timer : 10MHz
Page Size : 2MB

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
Speed : 4.45GHz
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2.2GHz - 3.5GHz - 4.45GHz
Maximum Power : 60.10W - 129.95W
Cores per Processor : 16 Unit(s)
Cores per Compute Unit : 2 Unit(s)
Front Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 71 / 0
Microcode : MU8F710021
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 16x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 4x 16MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 8 Thread(s)

Memory Controller
Speed : 1.9GHz (100%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 950MHz - 1.9GHz

Performance Enhancing Tips
Warning 242 : Dynamic OverClocking/Turbo engaged. Performance will not be consistent!
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.



I get significantly better SisSoft Sandra results with CL16 over Cl14, even better latency.

The lower score is CL14.


----------



## ObviousCough

Awsan said:


> are you using 4x8gb vipers on a unify?


Yup. https://valid.x86.fr/k4humv


----------



## Awsan

ObviousCough said:


> Yup. https://valid.x86.fr/k4humv


Nice, Thanks a lot.

As I wanted to get them and was afraid of the 4xdimms OC on the unify with these sticks.


----------



## ObviousCough

They are amazing. I really look forward to milking every drop of performance out of Zen 3 with them at the end of the year.



These settings were tested with 8.5 Hours of memtest86. The unify has been absolutely great so far in regards to memory overclocking.


----------



## rares495

ObviousCough said:


> They are amazing. I really look forward to milking every drop of performance out of Zen 3 with them at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> These settings were tested with 8.5 Hours of memtest86. The unify has been absolutely great so far in regards to memory overclocking.


You need to use TM5 1usmus v3 to test. It's better than HCI or even Karhu.

Just run this as Administrator and let it do its thing.


----------



## Spilly44

KedarWolf said:


> I have two Gen 4 M.2's in RAID 0, BIOS settings on Auto. Write is great at 8300MB/sec but read is only 6300MB/sec and should be higher than the write.
> 
> I have on M.2 on the top slot, using the CPU lanes and the second in the second slot using the chipset lanes.
> 
> Do I need to change any BIOS settings to get the proper Read speeds? :h34r-smi


Hi KedarWolf

I ran raid 0 with 2 x 970 evo on the chipset slots and got 6.3gb read and 5.2gb write.(both pcie 3 not 4)
However after discovering that on a GTX1080 there was no difference between pci4 x 16 and x 8 I popped the 
970 evos on a Asus HyperCard.
Popped it into top slot set as 4 x 4 and put 1080 in second slot.
Read speed up to 6.4gbs and write speed up to 6.2gbs
I would try them in the bottom slots to see if there is any difference.
obv chipset.the link to cpu is pci4 x 4 so 8gb per sec but other stuff mixed in with it

Smiffy


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Hi KedarWolf
> 
> I ran raid 0 with 2 x 970 evo on the chipset slots and got 6.3gb read and 5.2gb write.(both pcie 3 not 4)
> However after discovering that on a GTX1080 there was no difference between pci4 x 16 and x 8 I popped the
> 970 evos on a Asus HyperCard.
> Popped it into top slot set as 4 x 4 and put 1080 in second slot.
> Read speed up to 6.4gbs and write speed up to 6.2gbs
> I would try them in the bottom slots to see if there is any difference.
> obv chipset.the link to cpu is pci4 x 4 so 8gb per sec but other stuff mixed in with it
> 
> Smiffy


I have the MSI M.2 RAID card but I have TWO 1080 Ti's and if I use the card it won't work properly, it'll be in the X4 slot and two M.2's in a RAID card need X8 I think, plus it might limit one of my 1080 Ti's to X4.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'll post my BIOS settings when I can reboot. Talking online with someone ATM.

But I wasn't fully RAM stable until I flashed the BIOS I'm running from within M-FLASH.

Flashing with BIOS Flashback I had all kinds of issues which is weird, I know on ASUS BIOS Flashback the best way to flash a BIOS. 

See Spoiler for BIOS settings. 



Spoiler


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> Flashing with BIOS Flashback I had all kinds of issues which is weird, I know on ASUS BIOS Flashback the best way to flash a BIOS.
> 
> 
> hey is biosflashback not good on our unifys?


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I'll post my BIOS settings when I can reboot. Talking online with someone ATM.
> 
> But I wasn't fully RAM stable until I flashed the BIOS I'm running from within M-FLASH.
> 
> Flashing with BIOS Flashback I had all kinds of issues which is weird, I know on ASUS BIOS Flashback the best way to flash a BIOS.
> 
> See Spoiler for BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Couldn't get that TM5 20 rounds stable.

I'm back to this which IS TM5 Anta777 Extreme cfg 20 rounds stable. 

That VOC Offset gives me 1.1v in BIOS reading and 1.102v in HWInfo. I'm on a beta BIOS though, with fully updated microcodes to the most recent.


----------



## Scoty

agesa 1005 is out for the Unify.

https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY


----------



## LOKI23NY

Scoty said:


> agesa 1005 is out for the Unify.
> 
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY



Do any of you that have been modding/updating the bios know if this new bios version from MSI would also contain some of the updates you have added? I know a few of the firmwares for onboard items were updated including the realtek adapter and I have noticed zero issues with my network connection since using this bios.


----------



## Cidious

LOKI23NY said:


> Do any of you that have been modding/updating the bios know if this new bios version from MSI would also contain some of the updates you have added? I know a few of the firmwares for onboard items were updated including the realtek adapter and I have noticed zero issues with my network connection since using this bios.


The latest bios didn't include the Realtek updates. But I already manually updated it. Running A42 modified stable. Just completed 1600% Karhu. Ran Aida, Cinebench R20 and 3D Mark. All stable. (I did forget to set my VSOC LLC to 2 at first boot and it gave me RAM errors, but setting LLC to 2 again solved that as usual)


I posted it here if anyone is interested. 
https://mega.nz/file/BAlXyZYL#Y4lARZ7NHFF-Ju2JThO15-gLlAPW7pTz41Isqo40C0c

Use at own risk of course but I'm running it stable so far.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Cidious said:


> The latest bios didn't include the Realtek updates. But I already manually updated it. Running A42 modified stable. Just completed 1600% Karhu. Ran Aida, Cinebench R20 and 3D Mark. All stable. (I did forget to set my VSOC LLC to 2 at first boot and it gave me RAM errors, but setting LLC to 2 again solved that as usual)
> 
> 
> I posted it here if anyone is interested.
> https://mega.nz/file/BAlXyZYL#Y4lARZ7NHFF-Ju2JThO15-gLlAPW7pTz41Isqo40C0c
> 
> Use at own risk of course but I'm running it stable so far.



Thank you! 

I haven't played with the software to check these items in the bios before and didn't want to flash until I knew the status of the realtek updates. It was either the firmware update in the bios or the latest windows driver that solved my random gateway errors.


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> I posted it here if anyone is interested.
> https://mega.nz/file/BAlXyZYL#Y4lARZ7NHFF-Ju2JThO15-gLlAPW7pTz41Isqo40C0c
> 
> Use at own risk of course but I'm running it stable so far.


Have you Flash with Flashback or with M Flash?


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Have you Flash with Flashback or with M Flash?


I always just use MFlash. But you can rename it to MSI.ROM and use the flashback method all the same with this file.


----------



## KedarWolf

Here are my BIOS settings in the Spoiler, it might help some.



Spoiler















































































I run a CCX overclock, not PBO, because more and more games are taking advantage of multithreading and with PBO, only a single core runs fast while I've found all the other cores seem to stay around 3.5GHZ no matter what PBO settings I use in Battlefield 5 etc. and other games.

Also, what should I put the Clockgen Features and NUMA nodes per socket settings for a 3950x at?



















tCWL at 16 though in BIOS.

RAM at 1.45v, VDDP at .900, VDDGs at .950, VOC at 1.128v.

If I put VOC any lower, PC reboots when running Sisoft Sandra.


----------



## Drivinfast247

I just updated to latest BIOS. It failed to boot after and was missing OS. Upon checking BIOS I no longer see anyway to select the m.2 with Windows on it. Only way I can boot into Windows is by pressing F11 and then I can see my m.2 drive.


Never mind! I'm an idiot.


----------



## Hitman2207

*EDC bug*

I just found out about the EDC bug from this thread and wanted to know if setting the EDC to 10 with my 3800X would result in any degradation. Will exploiting the bug be safe for the processor in the long run? I am setting the PBO scalar to 1X in the BIOS and have set a 0.05V negative offset.


----------



## KedarWolf

Warning for SLI users, I installed both my 1080 Ti's and Sisoft Sandra bandwidth dropped nearly 40 points from 198 to 159GB/sec. 

Let me test Cinebench now, I was getting 10400 with one video card.

Edit: Cinebench is fine.


----------



## Scoty

I need good settings for a 3900x.


----------



## skline00

What advantages, if any, from this Beta Bios 7C35vA42 posted on 4-28-2020 from the last posted release on 1-16-2020 7C35vA3?

I downloaded the Beta version but will hold off installing it until there is clarification of the advantages.


----------



## jamie1073

skline00 said:


> What advantages, if any, from this Beta Bios 7C35vA42 posted on 4-28-2020 from the last posted release on 1-16-2020 7C35vA3?
> 
> I downloaded the Beta version but will hold off installing it until there is clarification of the advantages.



On my MEG Ace it caused a re-boot running single core test in R20 and also seemed to slow the system down considerably in the R20 tests, dropped my multi core on my 3900X 6800pts from 7100pts in default and trying the EDC bug stayed the same on one boot and then next boot my processor would not go over 800Mhz.


----------



## Notbn

Scoty said:


> I need good settings for a 3900x.



PBO on and a good cooler and have fun. Running your ram at the highest possible speed with a synced infinity fabric will net you more gains than an OC, unless all you do is run cinebench multicore all day


----------



## slickwicked

jamie1073 said:


> On my MEG Ace it caused a re-boot running single core test in R20 and also seemed to slow the system down considerably in the R20 tests, dropped my multi core on my 3900X 6800pts from 7100pts in default and trying the EDC bug stayed the same on one boot and then next boot my processor would not go over 800Mhz.



the a42 beta works perfectly fine for me


----------



## Scoty

Is there an modded Sound Driver for this Board?


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Is there an modded Sound Driver for this Board?


Just look for modded Realtek Universal drivers I guess. it's the Same realtek chip as on all the other boards.


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone has anyone faced the problem where the keyboard wont work on boot? it happens rarely (Calling it rarely is even a stretch) it happened 3 times in the past 2 months.


----------



## 84stangman

slickwicked said:


> the a42 beta works perfectly fine for me


Yeah, it works, but I noticed a slight Windows speed decrease...it is mostly noticable when you open the task manager and you switch from processes to performance and vice versa...

it is weird..


----------



## 84stangman

jamie1073 said:


> On my MEG Ace it caused a re-boot running single core test in R20 and also seemed to slow the system down considerably in the R20 tests, dropped my multi core on my 3900X 6800pts from 7100pts in default and trying the EDC bug stayed the same on one boot and then next boot my processor would not go over 800Mhz.




Same here... how did you solve it? my 3950x does the same...


----------



## rares495

84stangman said:


> Same here... how did you solve it? my 3950x does the same...



Must mean that the bug is somewhat fixed on 1.0.0.5, no?


----------



## 84stangman

rares495 said:


> Must mean that the bug is somewhat fixed on 1.0.0.5, no?


Nevermind, I got into bios and turned off/on the CPPC and it works now again. 

The weird thing is, that it does not matter now, if I enable or disable these values.


----------



## KedarWolf

I have an interesting problem.

I have two 1080 Ti's in SLI on a X570 MSI Unify, 2 M.2's Gen 4.

When I have both video cards in, I get memory errors in TM5 no matter what timings or voltages I use.

One video card, errors go away.

I'm trying running the two Gen 4 M.2's in the bottom two M.2 slots instead of the top slots so they run on the chipset PCI-e lanes instead of the CPU PCI-e lanes and letting 20 cycles of TM5 V3 run while I'm at work.

I might have to run only one video card to keep my memory fully stable.


----------



## slickwicked

so im bored 
wats any thoughts on upgrading from my 3800x to 3900x ?


----------



## slickwicked

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone has anyone faced the problem where the keyboard wont work on boot? it happens rarely (Calling it rarely is even a stretch) it happened 3 times in the past 2 months.


ive had that a couple times, but most often my mouse is dead when entering windows, then i reboot and its fine, tried diffrenent mice, reinstalled wins so i dunno, not too often tho


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I have an interesting problem.
> 
> I have two 1080 Ti's in SLI on a X570 MSI Unify, 2 M.2's Gen 4.
> 
> When I have both video cards in, I get memory errors in TM5 no matter what timings or voltages I use.
> 
> One video card, errors go away.
> 
> I'm trying running the two Gen 4 M.2's in the bottom two M.2 slots instead of the top slots so they run on the chipset PCI-e lanes instead of the CPU PCI-e lanes and letting 20 cycles of TM5 V3 run while I'm at work.
> 
> I might have to run only one video card to keep my memory fully stable.


M.2 on the CPU PCI-e lanes was the issue, fixed now!!


----------



## jamie1073

84stangman said:


> Same here... how did you solve it? my 3950x does the same...



I solved it by rolling back to the January BIOS. I will wait for the real version to come out instead of the Beta. I really did not want my RAM to run slow so out it goes, I also like my chip running to where I have it now which it was not even close no matter what settings I used. Stock settings came in 200+pts lower than stock settings on the old BIOS in R20. I did not get a Single Thread score because it re-booted. The only thing I had set was my Ram running at 3800, which it does fine in the old BIOS. If I can not at least run it stock with a slight RAM OC then it is no good to me.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> M.2 on the CPU PCI-e lanes was the issue, fixed now!!


Which slot are you using? Middle or bottom one?


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Which slot are you using? Middle or bottom one?


I'm using the two bottom ones, not the top one.


----------



## eliwankenobi

slickwicked said:


> so im bored
> wats any thoughts on upgrading from my 3800x to 3900x ?


Unless going to keep the CPU for a long time, I would not bother and I would wait for Ryzen 4000. If money no concern, sure why not?


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> I'm using the two bottom ones, not the top one.


So moving the c drive m.2 to the chipset managed slots fixed the issue for you?


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> So moving the c drive m.2 to the chipset managed slots fixed the issue for you?


Yes, both M.2's in the chipset slots, not using the top CPU PCI_e lanes slot.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> M.2 on the CPU PCI-e lanes was the issue, fixed now!!


I use all 3 M2 and i dont have a problem. The first M2 dont have a problem.


----------



## Cidious

I'm using 5 NVME M.2 drives in the system and haven't had a single issue with them. Unlike with the SATA ports.


----------



## armapetron

Hi everyone.
I've The MSI X570 meg unify, 32gb ram corsair vengeance rgb at 3200xmp (4x8b), Ryzen 3800x, samsung 960 evo 512mb, and an AIO Corsair H1001 v2.
I've a problem, i think a big problem, i tryed to overclock, in many modes, for first my cpu with ram in a simply 3200mhz without setting flck, then many overclocking's attempts.... Result [email protected] 4.3 V1.38, i've done cinebench 20 and result was 4859
and too low whet cpu was @4.4 (about 4700). Ok my last platform was an intel 6800k on an asus rampage (the o.c. was simple) and maybe i'm a dummy but, someone can Help me to understand how to do a correct overclock to my platform??
Or more simply, someone that have my same config (M.B. and cpu) just to send the .rom file of the bios just to have a start point where to work?

Thank you, and sorry for my bad english


----------



## jamie1073

armapetron said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've The MSI X570 meg unify, 32gb ram corsair vengeance rgb at 3200xmp (4x8b), Ryzen 3800x, samsung 960 evo 512mb, and an AIO Corsair H1001 v2.
> I've a problem, i think a big problem, i tryed to overclock, in many modes, for first my cpu with ram in a simply 3200mhz without setting flck, then many overclocking's attempts.... Result [email protected] 4.3 V1.38, i've done cinebench 20 and result was 4859
> and too low whet cpu was @4.4 (about 4700). Ok my last platform was an intel 6800k on an asus rampage (the o.c. was simple) and maybe i'm a dummy but, someone can Help me to understand how to do a correct overclock to my platform??
> Or more simply, someone that have my same config (M.B. and cpu) just to send the .rom file of the bios just to have a start point where to work?
> 
> Thank you, and sorry for my bad english



Simple. Without LN cooling you will never OC an AMD Ryzen CPU up to what its single core boost speed is said to be. The 3800X seems to be able to OC to 4.3 or even 4.4Ghz all core though. But I doubt you can get 4.5 All Core OC out of it. The advantage to AMD is more threads and a higher IPC and not really about hitting that magic 4.9-5.0Ghz mark like Intel.


----------



## armapetron

jamie1073 said:


> Simple. Without LN cooling you will never OC an AMD Ryzen CPU up to what its single core boost speed is said to be. The 3800X seems to be able to OC to 4.3 or even 4.4Ghz all core though. But I doubt you can get 4.5 All Core OC out of it. The advantage to AMD is more threads and a higher IPC and not really about hitting that magic 4.9-5.0Ghz mark like Intel.


yes, sure, i don't wont an o.c. to 4.5ghz...just a stable 4.2 for some fps more. When i go up with mhz is for every core, the o.c. work (i think) but when i test it with cinebench 20, the results are very low respect to anyothe that have my same cpu, i don't understand just this, maybe there's somthing that i wrong.

P.S. Thanks for the reply


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> I use all 3 M2 and i dont have a problem. The first M2 dont have a problem.


Yeah, but I have two video cards in SLI as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Yeah, but I have two video cards in SLI as well.


People seem to be confused.

The problem I had was with two video cards in SLI and an M.2 in the top slot, I'd get errors when stress testing my memory with TM5 or Karhu RamTest.

With no M.2 in the top M.2 slot, the errors went away.


----------



## jamie1073

armapetron said:


> yes, sure, i don't wont an o.c. to 4.5ghz...just a stable 4.2 for some fps more. When i go up with mhz is for every core, the o.c. work (i think) but when i test it with cinebench 20, the results are very low respect to anyothe that have my same cpu, i don't understand just this, maybe there's somthing that i wrong.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the reply



I think those chips will all core to close to 4.3Ghz on their own with PBO Enabled so that may be why the scores are higher. Sometimes these Zen 2 chips do better on their own than they do manually OC'ed. My 3900X does better using the EDC=16 bug than it did manually OC'ed to 4.3 Ghz All Core due to the Boosting for the R20 run. And it will only boost to 4.275-4.3Ghz all core during an R20 run with the bug. But it will also boost at least 2 cores to 4.65Ghz during the Single Thread runs, which it would not do of course with a manual OC. 



This makes my 3900X R20 runs hit 7400+pts on MT and 527pst ST. Which is higher than the testers got.


----------



## KedarWolf

I like to turn off the RGB on my G.Skill RAM when stress testing it with TM5, it keeps it cooler, I broke my RAM fan. Dragon Centre with Mystic Light installs something like five or six services.

The G.Skill software installs exactly one service. 

https://www.gskill.com/download/1502180912/1551690847/Trident-Z-Family-(RGB,-Royal,-Neo)


----------



## edhutner

KedarWolf said:


> I like to turn off the RGB on my G.Skill RAM when stress testing it with TM5, it keeps it cooler, I broke my RAM fan. Dragon Centre with Mystic Light installs something like five or six services.
> 
> The G.Skill software installs exactly one service.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/download/1502180912/1551690847/Trident-Z-Family-(RGB,-Royal,-Neo)


Is there really impact on the temperature from the leds?

I also wanted to disable the RGB on my TZ neo permanently and forever. Is there any other solution besides the gskill software?


----------



## KedarWolf

edhutner said:


> Is there really impact on the temperature from the leds?
> 
> I also wanted to disable the RGB on my TZ neo permanently and forever. Is there any other solution besides the gskill software?


After you set it with the G.Skill software it stays off every boot, no need to run the software. 

Just don't uninstall it or it removes the single service that keeps the RGB off.


----------



## rares495

Awsan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD65w5RVmtY
> 
> Can't get here sooner


https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2303-9AE&APID=359&STOREID=2&iaid=202005071945170464763d05199f48

It's finally here but the standard human behavior is also here as usual...

Yay for capitalism, no?


----------



## orlfman

LOKI23NY said:


> Do any of you that have been modding/updating the bios know if this new bios version from MSI would also contain some of the updates you have added? I know a few of the firmwares for onboard items were updated including the realtek adapter and I have noticed zero issues with my network connection since using this bios.


https://www.techpowerup.com/266436/amd-releases-agesa-comboam4-1-0-0-5-microcode


> >AMD formally announced its AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.5 microcode. The new microcode is intended to be encapsulated into motherboard UEFI firmware updates and distributed by motherboard- and OEM desktop manufacturers, at their discretion. AGESA 1.0.0.5 improves POST (time) with select Micron Technology DDR4-3200 memory chips. *An intermittent virtual memory error with certain Realtek onboard Ethernet PHY chips has been fixed.* The microcode also improves PCI-Express bus stability and interoperability, in general. A PCIe lane configuration issue with Ryzen 3 Pro 2100GE has been fixed. Besides these, all other performance- and stability-improvements part of older 1.0.0.4 a/ab/abb/abba microcodes are incorporated into 1.0.0.5. Keep an eye on the BIOS updates section of your socket AM4 motherboard's product page on its company website.


it does provide that fix in the agesa from amd themselves if that's the source of your problems.

on a side note i noticed since updating to 1.0.0.5 on my unfiy, that soc / uncore oc mode is no longer enabled by default with xmp enabled, vddg voltage is now left on auto running at ~0.9v's rather being set to 1.1v when xmp is enabled, and soc voltage is left on auto ("0") when xmp is enabled. soc is being set to 1.1v on auto but before it use to manually set 1.1v in the amd overclocking menu when xmp is enabled. i'm using a crucial ballistix sport 3200mhz 32gb kit if that makes a difference. i noticed it now has two xmp profiles when before it was just one. profile 1 and profile 2. i'm using profile 1. i wonder what 2 does. it reports the same timings and frequency when looking at so i wonder if 2 changes the stuff i mentioned above. either way, i went ahead and enabled soc / uncore oc mode again but left xddg voltage on auto. its now running at around 0.9v's rather than 1.1v's like before. system appears to be stable so maybe i never needed that high of voltage for 3200mhz. though soc is still 1.1v like before.

before updating i had set everything back to default, then after updating, i cleared cmos twice to make sure everything was cleared.



rares495 said:


> https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2303-9AE&APID=359&STOREID=2&iaid=202005071945170464763d05199f48
> 
> It's finally here but the standard human behavior is also here as usual...
> 
> Yay for capitalism, no?


corona has really hurt the supply chain. gamers nexus talked about this a lot when they went to taiwan. a lot of manufacturers had to switch over to taiwan after the china brutal lock down. and even after china started to open up again, they're not running the factories at full capacity do to a lower turnout of the work force than normal. due to corona. expect prices to be inflated for a bit until supply can really ramp back up again.
some of the stuff didn't really see a big spike in prices because some manufacturers already started to move manufacturing over to taiwan after the china + america trade war. so when corona hit they were not hit as hard. like evga and gigabyte had switched a lot of their manufacturing over to taiwan. but msi stayed in china, as this was noted by gamers nexus. why the tomahawk was delayed.


----------



## rares495

orlfman said:


> corona has really hurt the supply chain. gamers nexus talked about this a lot when they went to taiwan. a lot of manufacturers had to switch over to taiwan after the china brutal lock down. and even after china started to open up again, they're not running the factories at full capacity do to a lower turnout of the work force than normal. due to corona. expect prices to be inflated for a bit until supply can really ramp back up again.
> some of the stuff didn't really see a big spike in prices because some manufacturers already started to move manufacturing over to taiwan after the china + america trade war. so when corona hit they were not hit as hard. like evga and gigabyte had switched a lot of their manufacturing over to taiwan. but msi stayed in china, as this was noted by gamers nexus. why the tomahawk was delayed.


Nope. This is not related to corona-chan. It's just what people always do when there's a "hot" new product.


----------



## orlfman

rares495 said:


> Nope. This is not related to corona-chan. It's just what people always do when there's a "hot" new product.


well i rather listen to people like gamers nexus that has talked directly to the manufacturers. it also doesn't help that chinese new year thing was extended shortly before corona fully came out as well. that new year thing had factories either closed or limited capacity. toss that with corona and the trade war it did heavily affect supply chains that stayed in china rather than leaving. like evga and gigabyte did with moving a lot of their production to taiwan. rather than jumping on a hate train and hating capitalism when a supply issue is not exclusive to capitalism. when supply is low of something, is only common sense that it will be more expensive due to limited supply. limited supply + high demand = more valuable = higher cost. it sucks, but if you want to get it at its MSRP, you're going to have to wait until supply capacity gets ramped up again to deliver it at MSRP. until then, its going to be a popular, valuable board in limited supply. its only naturally going to cost more.

in regards to retailers it sucks, but put yourself into their shoes. they normally would get a stock pile of 20 - 30 of them if they're a small store or a few hundred if they're big. instead all they're getting, if they get any, is a twinkle of maybe a handful on a good day. they're not getting their pay day right now due to the limited supply of it. demand for it, limited supply = lower pay day. even with the inflated prices. as $500 each for a handful of boards != $200 each for hundreds of boards. limited supply, high demand = higher cost to get as much as they can with the limited supply. it sucks, it really does, x570 tomahawk is a very nice board, but its only logical.

i wouldn't pay the inflated price. i would just wait or get a different board. but i can't blame them for the higher prices because its logical.


----------



## KedarWolf

Here's my [email protected] profile. Keeps CPU under 70C with [email protected] on Full using 30 cores.

BIOS settings in Spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> Here's my [email protected] profile. Keeps CPU under 70C with [email protected] on Full using 30 cores.
> 
> BIOS settings in Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What power plan are you using?


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> What power plan are you using?


The Community Efficient plan.


----------



## jfrob75

KedarWolf said:


> Here's my [email protected] profile. Keeps CPU under 70C with [email protected] on Full using 30 cores.
> 
> BIOS settings in Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just out of curiosity why do you have LN2 mode 1 & 2 enabled?


----------



## KedarWolf

jfrob75 said:


> Just out of curiosity why do you have LN2 mode 1 & 2 enabled?


It can, I'm not quite sure how, help with RAM overclock stability I read.


----------



## KedarWolf

Does anyone know how to manually set these?


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> Does anyone know how to manually set these?


Maybe try to contact MSI?


----------



## jfrob75

KedarWolf said:


> It can, I'm not quite sure how, help with RAM overclock stability I read.


 Thanks for the answer. I have read that as well but no real explanation on how it helps.
As far as you can tell the enabling of LN2 mode does not have any ill effects on normal MB operation?


----------



## slickwicked

anyone using new dram calc 1.7.1? i cant set pcb version to A2 it keeps saying to set AO, and importing xmp profile doesnt do anything


----------



## Hale59

slickwicked said:


> anyone using new dram calc 1.7.1? i cant set pcb version to A2 it keeps saying to set AO, and importing xmp profile doesnt do anything


I set PCB version to 'Manual'. Thaiphoon Export to - Complete HTML Report somewhere on your PC. Open DRAM Calculator, import XMP, chose RAM speed and caculate 'Safe' or 'Fast. It works for me.
Eporting/Importing not only works with me, but I get no errors when running MEMbench and TM5


----------



## Delta9k

When I use it with Samsung B-dies (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN) I've been able to set the PCB versions and also able to import the XMP profile - but I noticed when using a set of Hynix CJR (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC) I am only able to select A0. If I select manual I can import the XMP profile, but as soon as go to calculate it says to select A0 - which then wipes the imported profile from the config. Not sure if its a bug or the profile import is only working with B-Dies. I see from the notes that the Compare settings tab is limited to B-dies and if he gets enough request he may expand it to others. I'd go back to 1.70 just to be able to import profiles as doing that is always better and those settings work best - at least in my experiences.


----------



## slickwicked

Hale59 said:


> I set PCB version to 'Manual'. Thaiphoon Export to - Complete HTML Report somewhere on your PC. Open DRAM Calculator, import XMP, chose RAM speed and caculate 'Safe' or 'Fast. It works for me.
> Eporting/Importing not only works with me, but I get no errors when running MEMbench and TM5


i also cant set it to pcb A2, which mine are, it auto sets it to A0, i know the import export thaiphoon burner xmp stuff, ive used it for a while, just cant set pcb correctly


----------



## slickwicked

Delta9k said:


> When I use it with Samsung B-dies (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN) I've been able to set the PCB versions and also able to import the XMP profile - but I noticed when using a set of Hynix CJR (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC) I am only able to select A0. If I select manual I can import the XMP profile, but as soon as go to calculate it says to select A0 - which then wipes the imported profile from the config. Not sure if its a bug or the profile import is only working with B-Dies. I see from the notes that the Compare settings tab is limited to B-dies and if he gets enough request he may expand it to others. I'd go back to 1.70 just to be able to import profiles as doing that is always better and those settings work best - at least in my experiences.


yeah thats the same issue i am having


----------



## Hale59

Delta9k said:


> When I use it with Samsung B-dies (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN) I've been able to set the PCB versions and also able to import the XMP profile - but I noticed when using a set of Hynix CJR (G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC) I am only able to select A0. If I select manual I can import the XMP profile, but as soon as go to calculate it says to select A0 - which then wipes the imported profile from the config. Not sure if its a bug or the profile import is only working with B-Dies. I see from the notes that the Compare settings tab is limited to B-dies and if he gets enough request he may expand it to others. I'd go back to 1.70 just to be able to import profiles as doing that is always better and those settings work best - at least in my experiences.





slickwicked said:


> yeah thats the same issue i am having



"At the moment this function is limited only by memory based on Samsung b-die chips and the entire line of AM4 processors. If the feedback is positive - this function will be distributed to other types of memory."
https://wccftech.com/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1-7-1-download/


----------



## rares495

slickwicked said:


> i also cant set it to pcb A2, which mine are, it auto sets it to A0, i know the import export thaiphoon burner xmp stuff, ive used it for a while, just cant set pcb correctly


Which kit is it? Might not be A2. Post a screenshot from Thaiphoon Burner and also an image of a module (where the notch is and also from the side would be great)


----------



## Awsan

So hey everyone what better than to waste the most of your day in quarantine getting crazy pulling that extra 1% you paid for  
So these are the settings I am using now wanted to ask other users on what they settled on and what would you start with after taking a look at these screenshots.

Thanks


EDIT: Attached BIOS photos are bmp so it won't show with out opening them.


----------



## Eder

Awsan said:


> So hey everyone what better than to waste the most of your day in quarantine getting crazy pulling that extra 1% you paid for /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> So these are the settings I am using now wanted to ask other users on what they settled on and what would you start with after taking a look at these screenshots.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> EDIT: Attached BIOS photos are bmp so it won't show with out opening them.


How much performance do you gain by putting a 10x scalar with an undervolt compared to something like 4x scalar with no undervolt? 

My 3700x boosts better with pbo off and a 4x scalar. Temps always below 50 degrees.


----------



## rares495

Eder said:


> How much performance do you gain by putting a 10x scalar with an undervolt compared to something like 4x scalar with no undervolt?
> 
> My 3700x boosts better with pbo off and a 4x scalar. Temps always below 50 degrees.


Most people say that scalar over 2x is useless.


----------



## pifive

Need help on my MSI Unify board. The last 2 days I am seeing error codes on the LCD. Yesterday I saw 61 .. the PC is booting normally and is running normally. Now the 61 has disappeared and now I see a 58 number. What might be causing this error codes to be displaying?.

Any help highly appreciated Thanks


----------



## edhutner

After the boot the segmented led shows the temperature, isn't it?!


----------



## pifive

edhutner said:


> After the boot the segmented led shows the temperature, isn't it?!


SO its just a temperature reading?


----------



## D-EJ915

pifive said:


> SO its just a temperature reading?


If the system has posted (i.e. you can get into bios) then it is not an error code so it is most likely temperature as the other poster said, you can probably turn this off in the bios if you want to.


----------



## pifive

D-EJ915 said:


> If the system has posted (i.e. you can get into bios) then it is not an error code so it is most likely temperature as the other poster said, you can probably turn this off in the bios if you want to.


Yeah the computer is running fine and boot ups normally. Thank you guys for the clarification.


----------



## slickwicked

rares495 said:


> Which kit is it? Might not be A2. Post a screenshot from Thaiphoon Burner and also an image of a module (where the notch is and also from the side would be great)


its A2 verified by images they posted for reference, but apparently another member said that only woirks for b die for now


----------



## rares495

slickwicked said:


> its A2 verified by images they posted for reference, but apparently another member said that only woirks for b die for now


I'd like to verify YOUR kit, not others.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I have a kit of Trident Z Neo B-Die kit and apparently my DIMMs are B1 revision.

I have to update the BIOS and the I’ll try some settings from DRC 1.7.1


----------



## edhutner

eliwankenobi said:


> I have a kit of Trident Z Neo B-Die kit and apparently my DIMMs are B1 revision.
> 
> I have to update the BIOS and the I’ll try some settings from DRC 1.7.1


I dont think that the revision info from thaiphoon burner is what you have to put in dram calculator. According to article in wccftech https://wccftech.com/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1-7-1-download/ the revision is determined by the pcb layout of the dimm.

Look at the picture - I think that your TZ neos are probably A2.


----------



## rares495

A 3600 kit with A2 PCB? Unlikely. It's probably A0. Some pictures of the modules would help.


----------



## edhutner

In the techpowerup review there are naked pictures of the 8gigs dimm 
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/3.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdf.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdr.jpg

I have 2x16GB kit (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN) but would not remove the heatsinks in order to verify


----------



## rares495

edhutner said:


> In the techpowerup review there are naked pictures of the 8gigs dimm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/3.html
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdf.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdr.jpg
> 
> I have 2x16GB kit (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN) but would not remove the heatsinks in order to verify


Hmm yeah, that looks like A2. Rather odd to see it at such low frequency and especially on a kit made for Ryzen 3000.

As far as I know, A2 PCBs are generally used on high speed Intel kits. Definitely above 4000, which makes no sense on Ryzen.


----------



## eliwankenobi

edhutner said:


> In the techpowerup review there are naked pictures of the 8gigs dimm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/3.html
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdf.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdr.jpg
> 
> I have 2x16GB kit (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN) but would not remove the heatsinks in order to verify


Me neither!


----------



## eliwankenobi

rares495 said:


> Hmm yeah, that looks like A2. Rather odd to see it at such low frequency and especially on a kit made for Ryzen 3000.
> 
> As far as I know, A2 PCBs are generally used on high speed Intel kits. Definitely above 4000, which makes no sense on Ryzen.


They do look like A2 modules indeed. In Fact, the DRC recommendations for 3800 are almost identical between using the XMP report from Typhoon and manually selecting A2 PCB revision.

Though my kit is dual rank 16gb sticks, which helps with latency a little but harder to run. Still I able to do a couple of runs @3800CL14 timings. Kinda fun. Now I am at 3600mhz CL14. Easier to run, not as fast, but still plenty. I thank The Division 2 for that.


----------



## rares495

eliwankenobi said:


> They do look like A2 modules indeed. In Fact, the DRC recommendations for 3800 are almost identical between using the XMP report from Typhoon and manually selecting A2 PCB revision.
> 
> Though my kit is dual rank 16gb sticks, which helps with latency a little but harder to run. Still I able to do a couple of runs @3800CL14 timings. Kinda fun. Now I am at 3600mhz CL14. Easier to run, not as fast, but still plenty. I thank The Division 2 for that.


All 16GB modules are dual rank.

Yeah, I'm thinking of 3600/3733 14-14-14 myself. Will have to test to see whether it's worth it to go that route.


----------



## Hale59

According to my RAM PCB https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-734.html#post28444642, Taiphoon designates it as A1. But because I didn't get solid confirmation what PCB it is, I used Export and Import into DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.1

My CPU does not do 3800/1900.

The calculate 3600 safe, 3600 fast and 3733 fast.

3600 safe, @1.35v gives an AIDA64 latency of 66. Timings: 16-17-18-17-36-1T
3600 fast @ 1.45v gives me an AIDA64 latency of 65.5. Timings: 14-17-18-17-1T
3733 fast @ 1.45 gives me an AIDA64 latency of 63.9. Timings: 16-18-18-18-36-1T

All 3 pass TM5 @1usmus_v3

I just find the timings odd. I did'nt try DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.2

I'm sure @rares495 or @Veii can suggest some changes.


----------



## rares495

Hale59 said:


> According to my RAM PCB https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-734.html#post28444642, Taiphoon designates it as A1. But because I didn't get solid confirmation what PCB it is, I used Export and Import into DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.1
> 
> My CPU does not do 3800/1900.
> 
> The calculate 3600 safe, 3600 fast and 3733 fast.
> 
> 3600 safe, @1.35v gives an AIDA64 latency of 66. Timings: 16-17-18-17-36-1T
> 3600 fast @ 1.45v gives me an AIDA64 latency of 65.5. Timings: 14-17-18-17-1T
> 3733 fast @ 1.45 gives me an AIDA64 latency of 63.9. Timings: 16-18-18-18-36-1T
> 
> All 3 pss TM5 @1usmus_v3
> 
> I just find the timings odd. I did'nt try DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.2
> 
> I'm sure @rares495 or @Veii can suggest some changes.


3600 c14 should be better than 3733 c16. How about some benchmarks with both?


----------



## Hale59

rares495 said:


> 3600 c14 should be better than 3733 c16. How about some benchmarks with both?


Which benchmarks?


----------



## rares495

Hale59 said:


> Which benchmarks?


I'm thinking Aida64 memory&cache benchmark + Geekbench 5.

You have to settle on a manual overclock first, though, otherwise results will not be consistent. (They won't be anyway due to the nature of these benchmarks but meh)


----------



## Hale59

rares495 said:


> I'm thinking Aida64 memory&cache benchmark + Geekbench 5.
> 
> You have to settle on a manual overclock first, though, otherwise results will not be consistent. (They won't be anyway due to the nature of these benchmarks but meh)


AIDA64 3600 fast and AIDA64 3733 fast. Both require 1.45v. 3733 fast gives me a better latency.

I still have to download Geekbench5.

Just note that those timings are set on speed chosen but reference is imported from Taiphoon.
Will post Geekbench5 results in a minute.


----------



## Spilly44

jamie1073 said:


> I solved it by rolling back to the January BIOS. I will wait for the real version to come out instead of the Beta. I really did not want my RAM to run slow so out it goes, I also like my chip running to where I have it now which it was not even close no matter what settings I used. Stock settings came in 200+pts lower than stock settings on the old BIOS in R20. I did not get a Single Thread score because it re-booted. The only thing I had set was my Ram running at 3800, which it does fine in the old BIOS. If I can not at least run it stock with a slight RAM OC then it is no good to me.


Im looking into this as well.For some reason my Patriot 4400 needs more voltage to run at 
18,18,18 on the A3 and A4.2 than it did on A2

Smiffy


----------



## Hale59

rares495 said:


> I'm thinking Aida64 memory&cache benchmark + Geekbench 5.
> 
> You have to settle on a manual overclock first, though, otherwise results will not be consistent. (They won't be anyway due to the nature of these benchmarks but meh)


I have posted AIDA64 results above.

Here is Geekbench5:

3600 fast (CL14): Single 1245. Multi 7968 https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/2119605

3733 fast (CL16): Single 1245. Multi 8005 https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/2119465

The CPU is crap. 4.175 everything else on auto. 4200 OC everything else on auto, but requires 1.35v.


----------



## rares495

Hale59 said:


> I have posted AIDA64 results above.
> 
> Here is Geekbench5:
> 
> 3600 fast (CL14): Single 1245. Multi 7968 https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/2119605
> 
> 3733 fast (CL16): Single 1245. Multi 8005 https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/2119465
> 
> The CPU is crap. 4.175 everything else on auto. 4200 OC everything else on auto, but requires 1.35v.


So in benchmarks the 3733 profile seems to be better. You should test some games too, if you can.


----------



## Hale59

rares495 said:


> So in benchmarks the 3733 profile seems to be better. You should test some games too, if you can.


Errr, I don't play games at moment. Long ago I played. And on top of that I have a crap GPU at moment, temporary. My 1080 Ti is recognized by system, but as soon I install a driver, the screen goes black and the card does not function.

Just making time to buy another CPU after the lockdown and see if the 1080Ti can be fixed. Otherwise I have to save money for the incoming GPU's.


----------



## slickwicked

rares495 said:


> I'd like to verify YOUR kit, not others.


no thanks i can verify them just fine


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> I have a kit of Trident Z Neo B-Die kit and apparently my DIMMs are B1 revision.
> 
> I have to update the BIOS and the I’ll try some settings from DRC 1.7.1



i have that same kit they are A2s
but i cannot get mine to downclock past cas 16 at all


----------



## slickwicked

edhutner said:


> In the techpowerup review there are naked pictures of the 8gigs dimm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/3.html
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdf.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/g-skill-trident-z-neo-ddr4-3600-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/images/bdr.jpg
> 
> I have 2x16GB kit (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN) but would not remove the heatsinks in order to verify


you can verify them by removing them from the motherboard and looking under the heatsink, i have the same kit


----------



## eliwankenobi

slickwicked said:


> i have that same kit they are A2s
> but i cannot get mine to downclock past cas 16 at all


you mean at 3800 mhz? I can do 3800 CL14 timings but only pushing voltage to 1.5v. CL15 timings are possible but you need to disable Gear down mode and go for 2T instead of 1T.


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> you mean at 3800 mhz? I can do 3800 CL14 timings but only pushing voltage to 1.5v. CL15 timings are possible but you need to disable Gear down mode and go for 2T instead of 1T.


oh ok thanks i keep it at 3733 to be 1 to 1 with infin fabric, ill try those timings for fun , do you know if djr is ok at 1.5v?


----------



## eliwankenobi

slickwicked said:


> oh ok thanks i keep it at 3733 to be 1 to 1 with infin fabric, ill try those timings for fun , do you know if djr is ok at 1.5v?


Not sure, mine are B-Die. anyhow, any voltage above 1.45v, it is recommended to actively cool the RAM Dimms with a fan or make sure you have good airflow over the DIMMs. For B-Die at least, once temps reach 50C, it can give errors


----------



## rares495

slickwicked said:


> no thanks i can verify them just fine


Whatever. I don't give a single sh t.


----------



## slickwicked

rares495 said:


> Whatever. I don't give a single sh t.


lol poor guy, have a great night


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> Not sure, mine are B-Die. anyhow, any voltage above 1.45v, it is recommended to actively cool the RAM Dimms with a fan or make sure you have good airflow over the DIMMs. For B-Die at least, once temps reach 50C, it can give errors


my bad i thought you had djrs thanks


----------



## eliwankenobi

To those who have updated to the latest Beta BIOS. I know that all saved profiles will be lost, but if I save my profiles to USB, will I be able to restore them afterwards?


----------



## ObviousCough

The Unify is my first experience with tuning DDR4, and it has been absolutely butter.





https://valid.x86.fr/tvs95z


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> To those who have updated to the latest Beta BIOS. I know that all saved profiles will be lost, but if I save my profiles to USB, will I be able to restore them afterwards?



i never do restore to settings after upgrading to a new bios, i dunno probly just habit


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> To those who have updated to the latest Beta BIOS. I know that all saved profiles will be lost, but if I save my profiles to USB, will I be able to restore them afterwards?


No, saved profiles will NOT work.


----------



## KedarWolf

Gonna post my current BIOS settings in the Spoiler.
Beta AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.












Spoiler


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



KedarWolf said:


> Gonna post my current BIOS settings in the Spoiler.
> Beta AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So you have 4 sticks of RAM? I have the same kit but with 2x 16GB dual rank kits, F4-3600C16-32GTZN. I may just try your RAM settings after updating the BIOS. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> So you have 4 sticks of RAM? I have the same kit but with 2x 16GB dual rank kits, F4-3600C16-32GTZN. I may just try your RAM settings after updating the BIOS. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 16-16-16-36 3600KHz kit.

Same as yours I think.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> I have the Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 16-16-16-36 3600KHz kit.
> 
> Same as yours I think.


Thinking about buying the Trident Z Neo 2x8GB 16-16-16-36 3600KHz kit. The 2x16GB is little out of hand for me at moment. Maybe I should hold on for the 4000's.

Until I make a final decision, I am holding to my old 2x8GB GALAX GOC2017. At 1.45v they not perform bad.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> Thinking about buying the Trident Z Neo 2x8GB 16-16-16-36 3600KHz kit. The 2x16GB is little out of hand for me at moment. Maybe I should hold on for the 4000's.
> 
> Until I make a final decision, I am holding to my old 2x8GB GALAX GOC2017. At 1.45v they not perform bad.



Those are very good numbers for CL16 @3733 ! Having a true 1T CR with GDM disabled does make a difference


----------



## Hale59

eliwankenobi said:


> Those are very good numbers for CL16 @3733 ! Having a true 1T CR with GDM disabled does make a difference


I sold my Galax GOC for good money.
Still deciding if I get the same as yours, or the same but as 2x8GB.

Also sold my 2019 3600 CPU. Getting one manufactured this year. Hope is better silicon. They say so. So, lets see.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> I sold my Galax GOC for good money.
> Still deciding if I get the same as yours, or the same but as 2x8GB.
> 
> Also sold my 2019 3600 CPU. Getting one manufactured this year. Hope is better silicon. They say so. So, lets see.



If you are more into benchmarking, the single rank 2x8gb kits will help you achieve higher frequency numbers vs my dual rank kit, but only a little (I believe), because dual rank kits have lower latency than single rank but you can get single rank kits to tighter timings. 

But if you are more into something to play your games without worrying about system resources and still have top performance, the dual rank kits are a no brainer, only for the fact that modern games do push RAM consumption a lot. I have been playing The Division 2 a lot and I see that game regularly push 16GB of RAM usage. Borderlands 3 does as well... something to think about. You could get 4 single rank sticks, but I like having the option to go for 64GB in the future.


----------



## slickwicked

hey guys
so i upgraded to the 3900x from the 3800x 
and i cant run my ddr at 3733 at any settings 
they were rock stable with the 3800x
am i missing something for the 3900x?
thanks


----------



## Nighthog

slickwicked said:


> hey guys
> so i upgraded to the 3900x from the 3800x
> and i cant run my ddr at 3733 at any settings
> they were rock stable with the 3800x
> am i missing something for the 3900x?
> thanks


3900X & 3950X do have the full read bandwidth & more throughput together overall for memory loads. Probably your issue. Need to redo you OC, I do hope you didn't get a bad IMC.


----------



## KedarWolf

This 4000RPM RAM fan is amazing, at 1.5V my RAM doesn't go over 40C.

But likely the biggest improvement is I reset my 3950x in the socket when I changed the thermal paste (well, it actually pulled out of the socket trying to get the waterblock off it, lucky I never wrecked anything) and since then my RAM is performing much better. 










*My BIOS settings are in the Spoiler.*



Spoiler


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> This 4000RPM RAM fan is amazing, at 1.5V my RAM doesn't go over 40C.
> 
> But likely the biggest improvement is I reset my 3950x in the socket when I changed the thermal paste (well, it actually pulled out of the socket trying to get the waterblock off it, lucky I never wrecked anything) and since then my RAM is performing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My BIOS settings are in the Spoiler.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can you share what RAM fan are you referring to?

I've been looking into RAM cooling lately... I opened a thread here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1747300-memory-cooling.html


----------



## Hale59

@KedarWolf
I got your Bios set up.
Can you explain how did you arrive on those Figures- BLCK Amplitude.
Thanks
The other day you were enquiring about this - BLCK Amplitude. How did you arrive to that number?
Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> @KedarWolf
> I got your Bios set up.
> Can you explain how did you arrive on those Figures- BLCK Amplitude.
> Thanks
> The other day you were enquiring about this - BLCK Amplitude. How did you arrive to that number?
> Thanks


It says in the tooltip to the right higher values can improve overclocking so I tried it, working fine.


----------



## Hale59

ObviousCough said:


> The Unify is my first experience with tuning DDR4, and it has been absolutely butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tvs95z


Are you prepared to share with me your Bios settings for the RAM?
Thanks


----------



## Hale59

People, I 'm having problems with my 1080Ti and trying to solve the problem if there is a fix.
I created a Thread in order to find a solution. So, I appreciate if you can make a turn there and give any suggestions, if you have any:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/74-graphics-cards-general/1748122-problem-my-1080ti.html


----------



## slickwicked

Nighthog said:


> 3900X & 3950X do have the full read bandwidth & more throughput together overall for memory loads. Probably your issue. Need to redo you OC, I do hope you didn't get a bad IMC.


yeah so no matter what i cant get my sticks to 3733, its 32b 2x16 dual ranked, ill just send it back in and get another one, the clam shell was open when i got this new one anyway which kinda rubbed me the wrong way


----------



## Hale59

@eliwankenobi @KedarWolf

This week I'm receiving the same RAM as yours.
Also receiving a new 3600, but I doubt it can do 3800/1900. So , I will note be able to copy your BIOS/RAM settings.

Where would I be able to get good 3733 timings for this RAM?


----------



## KedarWolf

Here is the AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS, but with all the microcodes up to date, RealTek and Intel Ethernet firmwares and even GOP firmwares updated.

It is M-Flash flashable and tested working on my PC. 

Had to use Google Drive, it's over 10MB and can't add it as an attachment on overclock.net. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rAeJyJKRIp4iCqHQ_kDwmE73-Mui8U8u/view?usp=sharing


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> Here is the AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS, but with all the microcodes up to date, RealTek and Intel Ethernet firmwares and even GOP firmwares updated.
> 
> It is M-Flash flashable and tested working on my PC.
> 
> Had to use Google Drive, it's over 10MB and can't add it as an attachment on overclock.net.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rAeJyJKRIp4iCqHQ_kDwmE73-Mui8U8u/view?usp=sharing


Is this the same one you posted before?


----------



## KedarWolf

slickwicked said:


> Is this the same one you posted before?


No, newer firmware etc. plus the tool I used had a bug that's fixed now, so like the RAID firmware and other stuff working for sure now.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> No, newer firmware etc. plus the tool I used had a bug that's fixed now, so like the RAID firmware and other stuff working for sure now.


There is no new Firmware. Latest ist A42.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> There is no new Firmware. Latest ist A42.


No, I mean I updated the BIOS RST modules, the Ethernet modules, the GOP modules and a microcode update, all to the latest.


----------



## Scoty

Ok, i flash later.


----------



## Eder

If you guys feel the need for the bios with unlocked AMD PBS & AMD CBS menu let me know.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> @eliwankenobi
> @KedarWolf
> 
> This week I'm receiving the same RAM as yours.
> Also receiving a new 3600, but I doubt it can do 3800/1900. So , I will note be able to copy your BIOS/RAM settings.
> 
> Where would I be able to get good 3733 timings for this RAM?



Welcome to the club! Haha it’s great memory. Profile is good for set and forget XMP at around 69 to 70ns latency AIDA test,

For memory tuning, just go for what DRAM calc tells you. Just follow the recommendations including those in the advanced tab of the application.

After updating to the A42 beta BIOS and using the 3800CL16 recommended numbers from DRC it has been SOLID! Passed TM5 20 cycles with ease! With my 3800X tuned to 4.4Ghz @1.2875V I get 63ns AIDA test latency. 3800CL14 timings are also possible with 1.5V, but that is true for everyone with B-Die 

Haven’t done other tests, but I’ve been playing a lot of Division 2 and let me tell you.... If you wanna have a real world memory stress test, that game is it! It pushes the system hard! It pretty much justifies having 32gb RAM minimum.


----------



## Scoty

I have also the Ram (G.Skill TRIDENT Z NEO 32GB, DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39) but i get only normal 3600? Whene i look above the Bios settings from @eliwankenobi he use many many CPU changes too. CPU settings have nothing to do with the Ram actually?

This are my settings:


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> Welcome to the club! Haha it’s great memory. Profile is good for set and forget XMP at around 69 to 70ns latency AIDA test,
> 
> For memory tuning, just go for what DRAM calc tells you. Just follow the recommendations including those in the advanced tab of the application.
> 
> After updating to the A42 beta BIOS and using the 3800CL16 recommended numbers from DRC it has been SOLID! Passed TM5 20 cycles with ease! With my 3800X tuned to 4.4Ghz @1.2875V I get 63ns AIDA test latency. 3800CL14 timings are also possible with 1.5V, but that is true for everyone with B-Die
> 
> Haven’t done other tests, but I’ve been playing a lot of Division 2 and let me tell you.... If you wanna have a real world memory stress test, that game is it! It pushes the system hard! It pretty much justifies having 32gb RAM minimum.


----------



## Scoty

I have set only the ram settings but get a error on boot. Memory oc failed.


----------



## Awsan

Scoty said:


> I have also the Ram (G.Skill TRIDENT Z NEO 32GB, DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39) but i get only normal 3600? Whene i look above the Bios settings from @eliwankenobi he use many many CPU changes too. CPU settings have nothing to do with the Ram actually?
> 
> This are my settings:


If you can please run an Aida becnh @ those timings on 3600 to see how it fairs against mine with 3800mhz

Thanks


----------



## Scoty

Awsan said:


> If you can please run an Aida becnh @ those timings on 3600 to see how it fairs against mine with 3800mhz
> 
> Thanks


What's the point? 3800 is better than 3600, but doesn't help with my problem that I can't get 3800 to work with the above settings.


----------



## Spilly44

Can anyone confirm their unify runs fine with just CPU pwr1 connected on its own?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Knud

I assume you mean the CPU EPS power connnector? If so, then yes, that works fine. (That's what I currently do/use.)


----------



## Spilly44

Knud said:


> I assume you mean the CPU EPS power connnector? If so, then yes, that works fine. (That's what I currently do/use.)


Yes.Thank you
My nephew is having trouble with memory on his 3900x and he just wondered if I was because he only has one 8 pin eps plugged in
Many thanks
John


----------



## jrcbandit

I'm building a system for a friend and the only experience I've had with Ryzen so far is my x370 Asrock Taichi motherboard. I'm just curious if I should just leave most everything on auto in the MSI Bios other than memory subtimings/memory voltage and should PBO be turned on for the Unify? It's going to be a 3700x with 16GB of G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ.


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone notice PBO bug or even just PBO enabled not working on the latest beta BIOS?

Clocks never go above 3.5GHz stock.


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone I started getting several kernel security check failure BSODs in the past 2 weeks.

Does anyone know what it can be related to or can it be anything?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Scoty said:


> I have also the Ram (G.Skill TRIDENT Z NEO 32GB, DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39) but i get only normal 3600? Whene i look above the Bios settings from @eliwankenobi he use many many CPU changes too. CPU settings have nothing to do with the Ram actually?
> 
> This are my settings:



Well, for AIDA64 testing, it is very dependent on CPU clocks.. for consistent numbers you need to fix the clockspeed of the CPU, otherwise depending on what the CPU is running at while doing the benchmark, will determine your score.


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


>



Nice!


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> Can anyone confirm their unify runs fine with just CPU pwr1 connected on its own?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> John



Yes! Absolutely. You only need both if your doing extreme OC on a 3950x (according to Buildzoid)


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> Anyone notice PBO bug or even just PBO enabled not working on the latest beta BIOS?
> 
> Clocks never go above 3.5GHz stock.



Chech the power plan that affects a lot.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


>


How adding one C at the end of your name can make you the unwanted child 


Gonna wait for this pandemic to chill a little and change these sh it ty kit.


(If you are after good performance and just running XMP these are not that bad)


----------



## Awsan

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone I started getting several kernel security check failure BSODs in the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know what it can be related to or can it be anything?


Hey everyone today I got kernel mode heap corruption a lot of kernel problems  , any guesses?


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone today I got kernel mode heap corruption a lot of kernel problems  , any guesses?


There is a Windows update, new one, giving peeps BSODs.


----------



## Scoty

I dont get any bsod.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> There is a Windows update, new one, giving peeps BSODs.


Today I got Driver overran stack buffer.

Thanks Mr.Microsoft.

I need to fooken format and I have no time, GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## ObviousCough

Does the latest bios improve anything over the January bios, or is it just adding support for incoming cpus?


----------



## KedarWolf

ObviousCough said:


> Does the latest bios improve anything over the January bios, or is it just adding support for incoming CPUs?


The newest beta has the latest microcodes and AGESA 1.0.0.5, so yes, there will be some changes over the previous BIOS.

I find the memory overclocks nicely on it.

Edit: I added a .zip with the newest BIOS with updated GOP, RealTek Ethernet and RAID firmwares, plus one of the microcodes for non-3000 series CPU's is updated. 

Have to use Google Drive, the BIOS is bigger than 10MB and can't add it as an attachment here. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17AJIJaY1QqxejaFv1zdS4TgWP_nNOzBM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> The newest beta has the latest microcodes and AGESA 1.0.0.5, so yes, there will be some changes over the previous BIOS.
> 
> I find the memory overclocks nicely on it.
> 
> Edit: I added a .zip with the newest BIOS with updated GOP, RealTek Ethernet and RAID firmwares, plus one of the microcodes for non-3000 series CPU's is updated.
> 
> Have to use Google Drive, the BIOS is bigger than 10MB and can't add it as an attachment here.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17AJIJaY1QqxejaFv1zdS4TgWP_nNOzBM/view?usp=sharing


Whats the different to this?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28460198-post1158.html


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Whats the different to this?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28460198-post1158.html


Some newer firmware to the last one, but if I recall right it was only the GOP firmware which basically affects no-one, unless they have an older CPU with integrated graphics. :h34r-smi


----------



## KedarWolf

Here is my memory and BIOS settings for a CCX overclock and 3800MHz RAM with decent voltages and timings, my 24/7 daily driver.

I can do 14-16-10-13-27 1T GDM Enabled at 1.5v but the gains are minimal over what I get with RAM at 1.45v at the below settings. The main picture has my RAM settings, Spoiler has BIOS screenshots.












Spoiler


----------



## Cidious

This morning I saw HWINFO had a beta update so I went ahead and copied it and tried to start it. It wouldn't start. Then it crashed. After the reboot it wouldn't boot anymore. Stuck on the blinker.

I tried to CMOS and even reseated the CPU.

64 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)

is the debug code. What died ?


Solved! It was the USB-C UHS-II cardreader WITH adapter WITHOUT actual SD card that the motherboard kept trying to boot from.... Silly silly!


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> This morning I saw HWINFO had a beta update so I went ahead and copied it and tried to start it. It wouldn't start. Then it crashed. After the reboot it wouldn't boot anymore. Stuck on the blinker.
> 
> I tried to CMOS and even reseated the CPU.
> 
> 64 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
> 
> is the debug code. What died ?
> 
> 
> Solved! It was the USB-C UHS-II cardreader WITH adapter WITHOUT actual SD card that the motherboard kept trying to boot from.... Silly silly!


HW info doesn't even start on my machine (Even today after a format)


PEOPLE PLEASE  , Today I formatted and as soon as I finished installing all the drivers I got an IRQL bsod not once not twice but thrice????

Ram is stable after 5 x 20 cycles TM5 and the PBO (25,160,280) with -0.05 offset was always stable.

I had several kernel BSODs and IRQL/Driver BSODs can this be related to bios settings? where can I start to get to the bottom of this problem?

Attached a mini dump if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> HW info doesn't even start on my machine (Even today after a format)
> 
> 
> PEOPLE PLEASE  , Today I formatted and as soon as I finished installing all the drivers I got an IRQL bsod not once not twice but thrice????
> 
> Ram is stable after 5 x 20 cycles TM5 and the PBO (25,160,280) with -0.05 offset was always stable.
> 
> I had several kernel BSODs and IRQL/Driver BSODs can this be related to bios settings? where can I start to get to the bottom of this problem?
> 
> Attached a mini dump if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks


Try uninstalling your Nvidia drivers with DDU and doing a clean install of the latest drivers. go into DDU settings when you run it, enable Safe Boot options, restart it, use it to reboot to Safe Mode and uninstall in Safe Mode.

I believe it's an Nvidia issue that's causing the problem.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> Try uninstalling your Nvidia drivers with DDU and doing a clean install of the latest drivers. go into DDU settings when you run it, enable Safe Boot options, restart it, use it to reboot to Safe Mode and uninstall in Safe Mode.
> 
> I believe it's an Nvidia issue that's causing the problem.



When I formatted this morning I installed the studio drivers for the sake of thinking it was the Nvidia drivers, but get this I cleared the CMOS re-applied my settings and it still bsods but I lowered the negative offset (CPU) to 0.025 and had 0 BSODs since.

How are IRQL and kernel BSODs related to cpu voltage is beyond me. will check if it will run for now and see how things go from here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> When I formatted this morning I installed the studio drivers for the sake of thinking it was the Nvidia drivers, but get this I cleared the CMOS re-applied my settings and it still bsods but I lowered the negative offset (CPU) to 0.025 and had 0 BSODs since.
> 
> How are IRQL and kernel BSODs related to cpu voltage is beyond me. will check if it will run for now and see how things go from here.


Yeah, I ran the Windows debugger on the .dmp file, saying it was a driver issue, but never said which driver. I was going to suggest update all your drivers from Station Drivers. 

But if increasing the CPU voltage fixed it, great!


----------



## slickwicked

hey so ive been installing cpus for a very long time
ive always noticed on amds after certain waterblocks and heatsink id get a halo close to the edges
so i just got a new 3900x that has the same halo marks
my 2700x and 3700x and 3800x did not have these 
to me it looks used
or is this just what amd does to the 3900x
thanks


----------



## Scoty

Can nobody tell me how to get the G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC to 3800 without overclocking the CPU? My System can you see in the Sig.


----------



## Awsan

Scoty said:


> Can nobody tell me how to get the G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC to 3800 without overclocking the CPU? My System can you see in the Sig.


Here are my settings, just remember to set the frequency to 3800 and FCLK to 1900 with UCLK==MCLK


----------



## Scoty

But they're not really better than mine. If then with better timing


----------



## slickwicked

Awsan said:


> Here are my settings, just remember to set the frequency to 3800 and FCLK to 1900 with UCLK==MCLK



always cracks me up when theres an offeset on cpu voltage, im sure the amd bastards dont know anything about voltage to their cpus


----------



## Awsan

slickwicked said:


> always cracks me up when theres an offeset on cpu voltage, im sure the amd bastards dont know anything about voltage to their cpus


Oh enlighten me sir


----------



## Veii

slickwicked said:


> always cracks me up when theres an offeset on cpu voltage, im sure the amd bastards dont know anything about voltage to their cpus


Bastard is quite a strong word from someone who doesn't specify itself further 
Sir, have you considered that PBO does shift the voltage curve and requires users to use a negative offset in order to bring back near default boosting behavior ?
Shifting the boosting curve (what the offset only does) on stock barely has an effect unless exceptions happen
These exceptions for example good silicon units who have headroom inside them that isn't covered by the FIT module
While the FIT module although already very accurate, is not perfect to this date 

Have you Sir, also considered that some people enable LN2 mode and then use a negative offset
Just to disable some of the board's existing limits 
While there exist also the opposite of people who use a positive offset to help leaky units boost better 

I strongly advice you next time, to specify the usecase a bit better before generalizing every OCers own specific methods :specool:
AMD is an quite open platform, there is not "one method" that suits everyone~


----------



## edhutner

Something to ask here .. strange usb behavior I have.
So here it is - the board rear panel generally have three types of usb - 2.0 chipset, 3.x chipset, 3.x cpu.
I have Fanatec DD2 wheel (using it for Assetto Corsa Competizione) and tried connecting to each different type.
On 2.0 I feel there is heavy FFB delay .. not input lag, but more like the output lag (forces are coming later than they should).
On 3.x (no matter cpu or chipset) sometimes it is ok, sometimes not. When I feel that there is ffb delay problem, I restart the pc and then everything is ok.
Of course I cannot prove this scientifically, but that is what I feel in the game .. and that is what my lap times shows.

So is it something that I can do to give priority to particular usb port? Or is it something that I can do at all to fix this weird usb behavior?


----------



## prmax

slickwicked said:


> always cracks me up when theres an offeset on cpu voltage, im sure the amd bastards dont know anything about voltage to their cpus


My best Cinebench scores are with an offset of 0.0750 on my Meg Unify and Rysen 3900x (7360, Single 527). Other settings need to be tweaked with the offset, but it is absolutely possible. You need to put in the time and effort to get the best out of your mb and cpu. This is with PBO Enabled. TDC at 97.6%, EDC 100% and PPT 100%.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Veii said:


> Bastard is quite a strong word from someone who doesn't specify itself further
> Sir, have you considered that PBO does shift the voltage curve and requires users to use a negative offset in order to bring back near default boosting behavior ?
> Shifting the boosting curve (what the offset only does) on stock barely has an effect unless exceptions happen
> These exceptions for example good silicon units who have headroom inside them that isn't covered by the FIT module
> While the FIT module although already very accurate, is not perfect to this date
> 
> Have you Sir, also considered that some people enable LN2 mode and then use a negative offset
> Just to disable some of the board's existing limits
> While there exist also the opposite of people who use a positive offset to help leaky units boost better
> 
> I strongly advice you next time, to specify the usecase a bit better before generalizing every OCers own specific methods :specool:
> AMD is an quite open platform, there is not "one method" that suits everyone~



Very interesting the LN2 thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickwicked

Veii said:


> Bastard is quite a strong word from someone who doesn't specify itself further
> Sir, have you considered that PBO does shift the voltage curve and requires users to use a negative offset in order to bring back near default boosting behavior ?
> Shifting the boosting curve (what the offset only does) on stock barely has an effect unless exceptions happen
> These exceptions for example good silicon units who have headroom inside them that isn't covered by the FIT module
> While the FIT module although already very accurate, is not perfect to this date
> 
> Have you Sir, also considered that some people enable LN2 mode and then use a negative offset
> Just to disable some of the board's existing limits
> While there exist also the opposite of people who use a positive offset to help leaky units boost better
> 
> I strongly advice you next time, to specify the usecase a bit better before generalizing every OCers own specific methods :specool:
> AMD is an quite open platform, there is not "one method" that suits everyone~


people like this crack me up too


----------



## slickwicked

Awsan said:


> Oh enlighten me sir


meh what i was saying is it cracks me up when people think they know better then amd and the voltages amd set, nothing against you, i was making a general comment 

edit i see how it seemed to be offensive but it wasnt meant to be


----------



## slickwicked

prmax said:


> My best Cinebench scores are with an offset of 0.0750 on my Meg Unify and Rysen 3900x (7360, Single 527). Other settings need to be tweaked with the offset, but it is absolutely possible. You need to put in the time and effort to get the best out of your mb and cpu. This is with PBO Enabled. TDC at 97.6%, EDC 100% and PPT 100%.


whats your 3900x peak at mine sits at 4.3 nothing close to 4.6


----------



## slickwicked

Veii said:


> Bastard is quite a strong word from someone who doesn't specify itself further
> Sir, have you considered that PBO does shift the voltage curve and requires users to use a negative offset in order to bring back near default boosting behavior ?
> Shifting the boosting curve (what the offset only does) on stock barely has an effect unless exceptions happen
> These exceptions for example good silicon units who have headroom inside them that isn't covered by the FIT module
> While the FIT module although already very accurate, is not perfect to this date
> 
> Have you Sir, also considered that some people enable LN2 mode and then use a negative offset
> Just to disable some of the board's existing limits
> While there exist also the opposite of people who use a positive offset to help leaky units boost better
> 
> I strongly advice you next time, to specify the usecase a bit better before generalizing every OCers own specific methods :specool:
> AMD is an quite open platform, there is not "one method" that suits everyone~


also yes ive heard and used every single thing u have mentioned, i didnt realize i had to rationalize a comment to make the internet happy, 
i strongly advise you to mind your own business lol


----------



## slickwicked

eliwankenobi said:


> Very interesting the LN2 thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i think the ln2 thing had been mentioned a few times, i think kedar uses that


----------



## Cidious

I do have to side with Slickwicked here on this one. It's tiring to continue to read people trying to outsmart their AMD Zen 2 chips.. while by now it's far and wide known that they are performing best just on stock settings out of the box for daily usage unless you're an LN2 overclocker. People looking for the holy grail doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. That's practically the definition of insanity. 

As Slickwicked describes above. AMD engineered these things to run at their max. And they do... Newer better bins run higher because they can, ALSO out of the box on stock settings. People should really stop trying to be smartasses all the time and thinking they can trick their rig into hyperspace speeds without consequences somewhere.

I've tried all options, EDC bug, PBO, overvolting, undervolting, manual OC. And I've tried it on several boards, B450 and X570 with several CPUs out of the Zen 2 range... sorry to break the bubble. Removing PBO limits? That is still not magically going to make it run faster. Manual OC? good luck with that in the long run and your chips health.


Do I say there is nothing to tweak at all? Well their actually is something to tweak and that's a slight undervolt in systems with stock coolers for example. This MIGHT result in a slightly higher stable maintained frequency under constant load due to slightly lower thermals. Other than that. Overvolting? A slight minor overvolt MIGHT increase peak speeds but nothing really measurable in real world usage.

The bottleneck of Zen 2 is the Infinity Fabric and memory latency. Overclocking your memory helps way more than 50Mhz more frequency for the dies. 

Anything extreme results in a loss somewhere else or damage to your chip... 

Comparing 50-100 points difference on Cinebench is another ****s and giggles one.. I mean really that's not going to half your render or encoding time magically.. It's just fooling yourself. 

People should wake up. Buy more cores or wait for Zen 3 if you want more performance...


----------



## Awsan

That is kinda weird, my chip must be a unique chip as it runs cooler faster and at a lower voltage (1.24v with a -0.05 offset) and PBO bug.

I love how people that never used a zen chip or even used a single chip with a single board act like they now everything about zen,Its not weak and won't make you a bad "Overclocker" if you learn and read other people's experiences and ask how their chips are behaving.

+ A PSA: all zen chips behave differently (Specially if they were manufactured on different patches) and every board will change the CPU's behavior drastically.


----------



## Scoty

I use now this Settings and i love it. My temperature is 10 degrees less and still more power.

PBO: On, ECO-Mode 95W
PBO2-Settings ("AMD Overclocking") > PPT Limit: 120W (Standard: 128W)
vCore Offset -0.100V


----------



## Cidious

Awsan said:


> That is kinda weird, my chip must be a unique chip as it runs cooler faster and at a lower voltage (1.24v with a -0.05 offset) and PBO bug.
> 
> I love how people that never used a zen chip or even used a single chip with a single board act like they now everything about zen,Its not weak and won't make you a bad "Overclocker" if you learn and read other people's experiences and ask how their chips are behaving.
> 
> + A PSA: all zen chips behave differently (Specially if they were manufactured on different patches) and every board will change the CPU's behavior drastically.


No mate, that's not because of your special chip. It's because you're such an exceptional specialist expert on Zen. All your amazing results are a result of that. AMD should hire you directly. Pretty sure you can teach them how to squeeze more out of their silicon! I mean you just put your rig into hyperspace speed. Han Solo would be jealous of you too! 

Dude get real. You marginally tweaked something that was perfectly fine on stock. Your results are only marginally improved over stock (if improved at all, since the PBO bug is a BUG and behaves inconsistent and doesn't give stable results, the reason why for example a Buildzoid addressed it and won't use it. But of course you have more experience). 

As you can read my post I have multiple Zen 2 systems running with all kinds of component combinations and I did mention in there that with stock cooling or hot areas a SLIGHT offset might help. Other than that it's kind of all BS and fairy tales. 


Without kidding. I'm happy you achieved a for you nice result. But in reality it just doesn't make much of a difference.. a few degrees here and there and 1 or a few seconds on encoding or rendering at best... You keep telling yourself what you believe mate.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> I do have to side with Slickwicked here on this one. It's tiring to continue to read people trying to outsmart their AMD Zen 2 chips.. while by now it's far and wide known that they are performing best just on stock settings out of the box for daily usage unless you're an LN2 overclocker. People looking for the holy grail doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. That's practically the definition of insanity.
> 
> As Slickwicked describes above. AMD engineered these things to run at their max. And they do... Newer better bins run higher because they can, ALSO out of the box on stock settings. People should really stop trying to be smartasses all the time and thinking they can trick their rig into hyperspace speeds without consequences somewhere.
> 
> I've tried all options, EDC bug, PBO, overvolting, undervolting, manual OC. And I've tried it on several boards, B450 and X570 with several CPUs out of the Zen 2 range... sorry to break the bubble. Removing PBO limits? That is still not magically going to make it run faster. Manual OC? good luck with that in the long run and your chips health.
> 
> 
> Do I say there is nothing to tweak at all? Well their actually is something to tweak and that's a slight undervolt in systems with stock coolers for example. This MIGHT result in a slightly higher stable maintained frequency under constant load due to slightly lower thermals. Other than that. Overvolting? A slight minor overvolt MIGHT increase peak speeds but nothing really measurable in real world usage.
> 
> The bottleneck of Zen 2 is the Infinity Fabric and memory latency. Overclocking your memory helps way more than 50Mhz more frequency for the dies.
> 
> Anything extreme results in a loss somewhere else or damage to your chip...
> 
> Comparing 50-100 points difference on Cinebench is another ****s and giggles one.. I mean really that's not going to half your render or encoding time magically.. It's just fooling yourself.
> 
> People should wake up. Buy more cores or wait for Zen 3 if you want more performance...


I'm on an MSI X570 Unify, latest beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.5.

If I put CPU ratio and voltages on Auto, ALL the CPU cores never go above 3.5GHz and I get 8100 in Cinebench. Same with the PBO bug.

With a CCX overclock of 44.50/44.00/43.50/43.25 I get 10376 in Cinebench, a considerable difference. CPU temps never go over 70C and CPU voltages never higher than 1.256v so I really don't think I need to worry about CPU degradation.

Plus I run C-States enabled and an Offset on CPU voltage and SoC voltage so in Ryzen Master on my 3950x my last two CCXs are almost always asleep when not benching and first two, the voltages are really low.

I mean this IS OVERCLOCK.net and we want to push out hardware to the best safe limits. if you peeps want to run at stock, more power to you, but if others want to find an optimal overclock for their 3000 series CPUs, than don't knock them if they know what the limits are and what they are doing.

*That being said, I think the person that is at 1.312v while running Cinebench IS running it too high and needs to step it down a notch or two.*


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> I'm on an MSI X570 Unify, latest beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.5.
> 
> If I put CPU ratio and voltages on Auto, ALL the CPU cores never go above 3.5GHz and I get 8100 in Cinebench. Same with the PBO bug.
> 
> With a CCX overclock of 44.50/44.00/43.50/43.25 I get 10376 in Cinebench, a considerable difference. CPU temps never go over 70C and CPU voltages never higher than 1.256v so I really don't think I need to worry about CPU degradation.
> 
> Plus I run C-States enabled and an Offset on CPU voltage and SoC voltage so in Ryzen Master on my 3950x my last two CCXs are almost always asleep when not benching and first two, the voltages are really low.
> 
> I mean this IS OVERCLOCK.net and we want to push out hardware to the best safe limits. if you peeps want to run at stock, more power to you, but if others want to find an optimal overclock for their 3000 series CPUs, than don't knock them if they know what the limits are and what they are doing.
> 
> *That being said, I think the person that is at 1.312v while running Cinebench IS running it too high and needs to step it down a notch or two.*


I'd say the difference would be the highest for the 3950X compared to the marginal differences with anything lower than a 3900X. Same goes for 3960X and 3970X. You got a point there. But safe limits are undefined you don't know what that static overclock would do long term. You can say you do but you don't. 

Anyway. Sure go ahead and everyone can try to tweak their hardware. Just saying for almost the whole lineup it doesn't make sense and focusing on a memory OC is the thing to do for gains.


----------



## Eder

Latest beta bios with unlocked PBS Menu, CBS Menu and DRAM Boot voltage unlocked

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h5xHo1vkqWZk0Ohf5EIIzAl4tVTaAREQ/view?usp=sharing

As allways, use at your own risk.


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> No mate, that's not because of your special chip. It's because you're such an exceptional specialist expert on Zen. All your amazing results are a result of that. AMD should hire you directly. Pretty sure you can teach them how to squeeze more out of their silicon! I mean you just put your rig into hyperspace speed. Han Solo would be jealous of you too!
> 
> Dude get real. You marginally tweaked something that was perfectly fine on stock. Your results are only marginally improved over stock (if improved at all, since the PBO bug is a BUG and behaves inconsistent and doesn't give stable results, the reason why for example a Buildzoid addressed it and won't use it. But of course you have more experience).
> 
> As you can read my post I have multiple Zen 2 systems running with all kinds of component combinations and I did mention in there that with stock cooling or hot areas a SLIGHT offset might help. Other than that it's kind of all BS and fairy tales.
> 
> 
> Without kidding. I'm happy you achieved a for you nice result. But in reality it just doesn't make much of a difference.. a few degrees here and there and 1 or a few seconds on encoding or rendering at best... You keep telling yourself what you believe mate.


Forgive me as English is my second language, but as I understand I should run my chip @ stock which makes it run @ higher voltage @ higher temps and performs 12% slower, and just as we are at it should I OC the FCLK to 1900 or is that not recommended by buildzoid?


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> Forgive me as English is my second language, but as I understand I should run my chip @ stock which makes it run @ higher voltage @ higher temps and performs 12% slower, and just as we are at it should I OC the FCLK to 1900 or is that not recommended by buildzoid?


I think they need their own website, www.runatstock.net


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> I think they need their own website, www.runatstock.net


How about the www.magicalperformanceunicornchasing.really for ya guys. A nice and cozy place to share about magical PBO fireflies and unlimited performance fields. 


gees. Have at it boys. You do you. Spending days of tweaking and chasing your Unicorns. I'll be using my rigs and actually getting some work done. Lol. 



@Erder: Thanks for the rom mate. Flashed without issues. All seems to be good. A TON of options unlocked. I'll have to carefully look into them. I'm mostly interested in the SATA options to see if anything can mitigate the higher queue depth performance dip on X570.

And the menus say: X570/590.... does this mean we won't be getting a X670 but maybe a X570 refresh named X590? Could be that X670 will be reserved for Zen 4.

EDIT: https://wccftech.com/amd-x590-chipset-ryzen-3000-cpus-spotted/

Nothing new under the sun. I just hadn't caught on to that before.


----------



## Cidious

Awsan said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, that's not because of your special chip. It's because you're such an exceptional specialist expert on Zen. All your amazing results are a result of that. AMD should hire you directly. Pretty sure you can teach them how to squeeze more out of their silicon! I mean you just put your rig into hyperspace speed. Han Solo would be jealous of you too!
> 
> Dude get real. You marginally tweaked something that was perfectly fine on stock. Your results are only marginally improved over stock (if improved at all, since the PBO bug is a BUG and behaves inconsistent and doesn't give stable results, the reason why for example a Buildzoid addressed it and won't use it. But of course you have more experience).
> 
> As you can read my post I have multiple Zen 2 systems running with all kinds of component combinations and I did mention in there that with stock cooling or hot areas a SLIGHT offset might help. Other than that it's kind of all BS and fairy tales.
> 
> 
> Without kidding. I'm happy you achieved a for you nice result. But in reality it just doesn't make much of a difference.. a few degrees here and there and 1 or a few seconds on encoding or rendering at best... You keep telling yourself what you believe mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me as English is my second language, but as I understand I should run my chip @ stock which makes it run @ higher voltage @ higher temps and performs 12% slower, and just as we are at it should I OC the FCLK to 1900 or is that not recommended by buildzoid?
Click to expand...

Define performance... You getting a faster erection looking at your 100 points increased Cinebench score ? Because it surely won't he 12% more fps in games...

Fclk to 1900 clearly makes a difference since Zen 2 is limited by it...

What exactly are you thinking to gain by the marginal lower voltage and temperature? The stock voltage is completely safe and lower temperature you achieve by better cooling and will be well within specs on stock settings also... Ah let me guess it's again about that erection performance of yours but this time staring at HWINFO... 

Are you a manchild?


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> Define performance... You getting a faster erection looking at your 100 points increased Cinebench score ? Because it surely won't he 12% more fps in games...
> 
> Fclk to 1900 clearly makes a difference since Zen 2 is limited by it...
> 
> Are you a manchild?


I see, Good luck with your endeavors. :thumb:


----------



## prmax

slickwicked said:


> whats your 3900x peak at mine sits at 4.3 nothing close to 4.6


In Cinebench20 five cores peak at between 4425 and 4550. One hits 4600. But I am on a AIO and temps never get a over 68C. Gaming it peaks between 4250 and 4350 and max temp is 60C.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prmax

prmax said:


> In Cinebench20 five cores peak at between 4425 and 4550. One hits 4600. But I am on a AIO and temps never get a over 68C. Gaming it peaks between 4250 and 4350 and max temp is 60C.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Also, CPU LLC 7 and the NB LLC 3. Ram is running 3800 CL16 with tight settings. Still need to test if I can lower the CPU LLC. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## slickwicked

prmax said:


> In Cinebench20 five cores peak at between 4425 and 4550. One hits 4600. But I am on a AIO and temps never get a over 68C. Gaming it peaks between 4250 and 4350 and max temp is 60C.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


dammit lol mines not going over 4.4 4.2 on all cores ill try your llc settings , i use a nh d15s doesnt get above 62 most of the time, maybe ill to include it in my water loop


----------



## Hale59

@eliwankenobi @KedarWolf

I got my B-die like yours, and already removed the aluminum heatspreaders. I thought it would be complicated but it is easy.
First you have to remove the top white plastic part. And the rest is easy.

With a fan I might be limited to around 1.530v. A waterblock will easily let me push around 1.7v

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios with unlocked PBS Menu, CBS Menu and DRAM Boot voltage unlocked
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h5xHo1vkqWZk0Ohf5EIIzAl4tVTaAREQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> As allways, use at your own risk.


Do you have a version without the AMD RAIDXpert2 firmware updated?

There may be an issue when updating that firmware that affects RAID arrays and I want to test it with the stock firmware that came with the BIOS.


----------



## slickwicked

Cidious said:


> I do have to side with Slickwicked here on this one. It's tiring to continue to read people trying to outsmart their AMD Zen 2 chips.. while by now it's far and wide known that they are performing best just on stock settings out of the box for daily usage unless you're an LN2 overclocker. People looking for the holy grail doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. That's practically the definition of insanity.
> 
> As Slickwicked describes above. AMD engineered these things to run at their max. And they do... Newer better bins run higher because they can, ALSO out of the box on stock settings. People should really stop trying to be smartasses all the time and thinking they can trick their rig into hyperspace speeds without consequences somewhere.
> 
> I've tried all options, EDC bug, PBO, overvolting, undervolting, manual OC. And I've tried it on several boards, B450 and X570 with several CPUs out of the Zen 2 range... sorry to break the bubble. Removing PBO limits? That is still not magically going to make it run faster. Manual OC? good luck with that in the long run and your chips health.
> 
> 
> Do I say there is nothing to tweak at all? Well their actually is something to tweak and that's a slight undervolt in systems with stock coolers for example. This MIGHT result in a slightly higher stable maintained frequency under constant load due to slightly lower thermals. Other than that. Overvolting? A slight minor overvolt MIGHT increase peak speeds but nothing really measurable in real world usage.
> 
> The bottleneck of Zen 2 is the Infinity Fabric and memory latency. Overclocking your memory helps way more than 50Mhz more frequency for the dies.
> 
> Anything extreme results in a loss somewhere else or damage to your chip...
> 
> Comparing 50-100 points difference on Cinebench is another ****s and giggles one.. I mean really that's not going to half your render or encoding time magically.. It's just fooling yourself.
> 
> People should wake up. Buy more cores or wait for Zen 3 if you want more performance...



nice very well put, i was being lazy and didnt think i would need to explain it, i thought everyone knew this stuff


----------



## slickwicked

Hale59 said:


> @eliwankenobi
> @KedarWolf
> 
> I got my B-die like yours, and already removed the aluminum heatspreaders. I thought it would be complicated but it is easy.
> First you have to remove the top white plastic part. And the rest is easy.
> 
> With a fan I might be limited to around 1.530v. A waterblock will easily let me push around 1.7v
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo.


whats the part number pls, i have that kit but mine are djr 16 19 19 19 39


----------



## Hale59

slickwicked said:


> whats the part number pls, i have that kit but mine are djr 16 19 19 19 39


Mine are B-die: TridentZ Neo F4-3600C16D-32GTZN


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> ...And the menus say: X570/590.... does this mean we won't be getting a X670 but maybe a X570 refresh named X590? Could be that X670 will be reserved for Zen 4.
> 
> EDIT: https://wccftech.com/amd-x590-chipset-ryzen-3000-cpus-spotted/
> 
> Nothing new under the sun. I just hadn't caught on to that before.


Remember the first AIDA64 Cache E Memory Benchmark screenies?
Look at the Chipset description.


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> Remember the first AIDA64 Cache E Memory Benchmark screenies?
> Look at the Chipset description.


Aye at that time I wasn't paying much attention to it all Since I wasn't running X570 yet. Just B450 boards.


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios with unlocked PBS Menu, CBS Menu and DRAM Boot voltage unlocked
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h5xHo1vkqWZk0Ohf5EIIzAl4tVTaAREQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> As allways, use at your own risk.


What is this?


----------



## prmax

slickwicked said:


> dammit lol mines not going over 4.4 4.2 on all cores ill try your llc settings , i use a nh d15s doesnt get above 62 most of the time, maybe ill to include it in my water loop


My case keeps cool also with 2 front 140, 1 bottom 140fans and a 120 blowing on the VRMs. My RTX 2080 is also on an AIO. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LOKI23NY

In case anyone was interested, it looks like MSI dropped updated drivers for the Unify today. Only item listed on the page without an update would be the chipset driver.


----------



## aGeoM

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios with unlocked PBS Menu, CBS Menu and DRAM Boot voltage unlocked
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h5xHo1vkqWZk0Ohf5EIIzAl4tVTaAREQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> As allways, use at your own risk.


Hi Eder

I am trying to unlock PBS menu on my STRIX X570-E Gaming, can you give some hint on how to...? My AMITSE module does not have the GUID from AMD PBS menu (59 B9 63 B8 C6 0E 33 40 99 C1 8F D8 9F 04 02 22). Thanks and be well.


----------



## Hale59

@Cidious, is it much trouble to share some snapshots of that modified Bios from eder? Is that I sold my crippled 3600 and still waiting to get my new one. I'm curious about that unlocked bios.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> @Cidious, is it much trouble to share some snapshots of that modified Bios from eder? Is that I sold my crippled 3600 and still waiting to get my new one. I'm curious about that unlocked bios.


There is a bunch of submenus as well, but to give you an idea.

What I like is I can Enable NMVE RAID, choose my two Gen 4 M.2s as NVME RAID devices then set it to x8-x4-x4 link for my GPUs and M.2s.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Hale59 said:


> @eliwankenobi
> @KedarWolf
> 
> I got my B-die like yours, and already removed the aluminum heatspreaders. I thought it would be complicated but it is easy.
> First you have to remove the top white plastic part. And the rest is easy.
> 
> With a fan I might be limited to around 1.530v. A waterblock will easily let me push around 1.7v
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo.


Nice! I admire your enthusiasm! I would not do that to mine, but I find it interesting that the DIMMs seem to have a similar "extra capacitors" arrangement like on the Viper Steel 4400 CL19 kits.

I'm curious, are you looking to run at high voltages for daily use or just for benchmark numbers? I wouldn't go for those high voltages unless with a block on them (for the 1.7v I mean), and even then.. I would fear degrading the chips over time. 

Regardless, enjoy them. I'm sure you'll get a lot of performance out of them. I am happy with my tuned CPU freq and 3800mhz CL16 timings. Patiently waiting for Zen 3 and 2000+ Mhz FCLK


----------



## eliwankenobi

slickwicked said:


> whats the part number pls, i have that kit but mine are djr 16 19 19 19 39





Hale59 said:


> Mine are B-die: TridentZ Neo F4-3600C16D-32GTZN



My kit is the same as @Hale59's

2x16GB Dual Rank Samsung B-Die at 16-16-16-36 @1.35v XMP settings. It's a very good kit for set and forget about it and get pretty good performance. But they have a lot of extra juice to squeeze in the tank.


----------



## Hale59

eliwankenobi said:


> Nice! I admire your enthusiasm! I would not do that to mine, but I find it interesting that the DIMMs seem to have a similar "extra capacitors" arrangement like on the Viper Steel 4400 CL19 kits.
> 
> I'm curious, are you looking to run at high voltages for daily use or just for benchmark numbers? I wouldn't go for those high voltages unless with a block on them (for the 1.7v I mean), and even then.. I would fear degrading the chips over time.
> 
> Regardless, enjoy them. I'm sure you'll get a lot of performance out of them. I am happy with my tuned CPU freq and 3800mhz CL16 timings. Patiently waiting for Zen 3 and 2000+ Mhz FCLK


Higher than 1.5v is for benchmarking.
I know for around 1.7v, one needs a waterblock, which I am also in the process of getting one in black.
Nevertheless, is a risk running high voltages on this size 7 die.
And I believe they are going 5.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> There is a bunch of submenus as well, but to give you an idea.
> 
> What I like is I can Enable NMVE RAID, choose my two Gen 4 M.2s as NVME RAID devices then set it to x8-x4-x4 link for my GPUs and M.2s.


Thanks KW.


----------



## Eder

About the unlocked menu's in my modded bios; some settings are for threadripper CPUs or onboard graphics so don't tweak settings without doing some research first. MSI has covered a lot of features so for most users it's not necessary to have the unlocked menu's. Personally I only use it for some memory features that are not in the bios.


----------



## Hale59

Eder said:


> About the unlocked menu's in my modded bios; some settings are for threadripper CPUs or onboard graphics so don't tweak settings without doing some research first. MSI has covered a lot of features so for most users it's not necessary to have the unlocked menu's. Personally I only use it for some memory features that are not in the bios.


Thanks for that info.
So, can you pinpoint the memory features we should go for, and where. Seems to be a bios with lots of stuff.
Or maybe a very short essay how to go about the memory setup.
Thanks


----------



## Circaflex

where on earth can i pickup a board that isnt price gouged at the moment for a 3950x? so many different versions of boards these days and it seems the consensus is MSI or Gigabyte for x570


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> About the unlocked menu's in my modded bios; some settings are for threadripper CPUs or onboard graphics so don't tweak settings without doing some research first. MSI has covered a lot of features so for most users it's not necessary to have the unlocked menu's. Personally I only use it for some memory features that are not in the bios.


Can you unlock the latest X570 Godlike BIOS for me?

I really love the Unify one, but upgraded to the Godlike today (installing it tomorrow afternoon) and the unlocked features are quite awesome!!

Let me know, I'd even PayPal you $20 USD for your trouble if you want. 

It's here.

I can mod the RaidXpert and microcodes myself with UBU Tool. Unfortunately, the Ethernet isn't supported, Intel or Realtek. 

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-GODLIKE


----------



## prmax

prmax said:


> My case keeps cool also with 2 front 140, 1 bottom 140fans and a 120 blowing on the VRMs. My RTX 2080 is also on an AIO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here are my benchmarks.


----------



## nicoco92

prmax said:


> Also, CPU LLC 7 and the NB LLC 3. Ram is running 3800 CL16 with tight settings. Still need to test if I can lower the CPU LLC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as i've understood it, CPU LLC 7 is almost the weakest LLC setting on the Unify. That's what the little schematic shows on the right when you set it, and BZ also talked about it in one of his vids (sorry cant remember the one)


----------



## Eder

KedarWolf said:


> Can you unlock the latest X570 Godlike BIOS for me?
> 
> I really love the Unify one, but upgraded to the Godlike today (installing it tomorrow afternoon) and the unlocked features are quite awesome!!
> 
> Let me know, I'd even PayPal you $20 USD for your trouble if you want.
> 
> It's here.
> 
> I can mod the RaidXpert and microcodes myself with UBU Tool. Unfortunately, the Ethernet isn't supported, Intel or Realtek.
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-GODLIKE


I can give a look tomorrow.


----------



## Hale59

@KedarWolf, if you have the time, show me snapshot/s of bios regarding the memory features that @Eder talks about.
Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> @KedarWolf, if you have the time, show me snapshot/s of bios regarding the memory features that @Eder talks about.
> Thanks


I upgraded to the Godlike and don't have those options any more.


----------



## Awsan

Circaflex said:


> where on earth can i pickup a board that isnt price gouged at the moment for a 3950x? so many different versions of boards these days and it seems the consensus is MSI or Gigabyte for x570


The unify, you won't regret it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Circaflex said:


> where on earth can i pickup a board that isnt price gouged at the moment for a 3950x? so many different versions of boards these days and it seems the consensus is MSI or Gigabyte for x570


Lots of peeps having trouble with the Gigabyte boards. I follow the X570 Gigabyte thread. 

Some have switched to the Unify and are very happy.


----------



## Eder

Hale59 said:


> @KedarWolf, if you have the time, show me snapshot/s of bios regarding the memory features that @Eder talks about.
> Thanks


I can give some instructions in a few days. Currently moving to a new house so don't have much time at the moment.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> I upgraded to the Godlike and don't have those options any more.


Why? I wish you goodluck with the new Board. You can request unlocked Bios in the Goodlike Threat. This is the Unify Thread.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Why? I wish you goodluck with the new Board. You can request unlocked Bios in the Goodlike Threat. This is the Unify Thread.


The person that can unlock the BIOS is posting in this thread, not the Godlike thread, so I asked him here.

I know this is the Unify thread, he unlocked the Unify BIOS so I'm sure he can do the Godlike.

Do you even read the stuff in this thread? If you did, you'd know why I asked here.


----------



## Muqeshem

Eder said:


> I can give some instructions in a few days. Currently moving to a new house so don't have much time at the moment.


I used the bios and had a lot of problems. Maybe it is because of the fresh beta bios and the mod just introduced more complexity to the situation. I rolled back to january bios and won't move until threre is a good reason to do so.

Btw if you use this motherboard, make sure to format your USB to MBR to use bios flash feature.


----------



## bigfootnz

Question for all MSI owners, when board fail to boot due to incorrect BIOS settings (excluding memory settings) is there any other way to go back to BIOS except for clear CMOS? Is there any option like with memory settings in BIOS to enable it and recover without clear CMOS?
I know that with Asus and GB boards that normal and I almost never had to do clear CMOS on those boards ? Thanks


----------



## eliwankenobi

bigfootnz said:


> Question for all MSI owners, when board fail to boot due to incorrect BIOS settings (excluding memory settings) is there any other way to go back to BIOS except for clear CMOS? Is there any option like with memory settings in BIOS to enable it and recover without clear CMOS?
> I know that with Asus and GB boards that normal and I almost never had to do clear CMOS on those boards ? Thanks


If your worry is regarding recovering from a bad memory overclock... you can always change the "Memory Re-Try" feature from 2 to 5 times or more. Depending on how aggressive or how big a change is when working on an OC, it may be necessary to have more reboot cycles in order for the memory to "train" to the new settings. 

If it gets locked because of a bad memory OC or any other thing, then clear CMOS is the first and easiest option (and be thankful for that), otherwise you would need to reload BIOS using the flashback feature and if you don't have that, well....pray you have dual BIOS or a socketed BIOS chip you can easily replace.


----------



## Cidious

Muqeshem said:


> I used the bios and had a lot of problems. Maybe it is because of the fresh beta bios and the mod just introduced more complexity to the situation. I rolled back to january bios and won't move until threre is a good reason to do so.
> 
> Btw if you use this motherboard, make sure to format your USB to MBR to use bios flash feature.


I am using the modded beta bios posted above without ANY issues. ROCK SOLID stable. I think something else might be going on with the devices hooked up to the motherboard or a hardware issue. Software wise it's rocksolid.


----------



## Awsan

Cidious said:


> I am using the modded beta bios posted above without ANY issues. ROCK SOLID stable. I think something else might be going on with the devices hooked up to the motherboard or a hardware issue. Software wise it's rocksolid.


Same, rock solid and performance is nice.


----------



## bigfootnz

eliwankenobi said:


> If your worry is regarding recovering from a bad memory overclock... you can always change the "Memory Re-Try" feature from 2 to 5 times or more. Depending on how aggressive or how big a change is when working on an OC, it may be necessary to have more reboot cycles in order for the memory to "train" to the new settings.
> 
> If it gets locked because of a bad memory OC or any other thing, then clear CMOS is the first and easiest option (and be thankful for that), otherwise you would need to reload BIOS using the flashback feature and if you don't have that, well....pray you have dual BIOS or a socketed BIOS chip you can easily replace.


I know about recovery from bad memory training, but not about other BIOS settings. I do not agree that clear CMOS is easiest option. As on Asus or GB, you have to either wait to motherboard to recover itself or just power cycle and all settings in BIOS are still there even incorrect ones. 

Problem with clear CMOS is that you have to save profile before any tweaks otherwise if you done few changes in row before saving profile it will be lost after clear CMOS. This is especially problem when you start tuning brand new system and then you always changing lots of options in BIOS before saving profile. After that is OK, as when system is up and running you do not change lots of option in BIOS but not in beginning.


----------



## Hale59

UNIFY MANUAL

I need to check with you guys about the manual that comes with UNIFY.

I am based in Africa, and my manual has the following characteristics:
- It has 48 pages in English; The rest are Asian languages.
- First page you notice an introduction in English and about 4 Asian languages.

I have included photos of mine. 
The front page.
Page 1.
The end of the English part.
The thickness of the manual.

MSI distributes the UNIFY all over the world.
It has English, so I'm covered.
But 4 Asian languages makes me assume the motherboard I have was for the Asian market.
What about other markets? Europe. Does it come with their native languages, e.i (French, German, Italian, etc).
@Cidious, you are based in China. Can you tell me about your manual? @Awsan, I believe you are in the Middle East, can you check yours? @KedarWolf, you have or you had the Unify. And you are in Canada. Do you remember how was your manual? @prmax, you are based in the USA. Tell me more about your manual. @nicoco92, you are based in France. Can you tell me if you manual includes your home language. @bigfootnz, seems that you are based in NZ. Can you check you manual please.

I would appreciate if guys in different continents can comment here.
Please comment if your manual comes in your native language, what languages does it have, and how many.

Check my photos and compare.
Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> UNIFY MANUAL
> 
> I need to check with you guys about the manual that comes with UNIFY.
> 
> I am based in Africa, and my manual has the following characteristics:
> - It has 48 pages in English; The rest are Asian languages.
> - First page you notice an introduction in English and about 4 Asian languages.
> 
> I have included photos of mine.
> The front page.
> Page 1.
> The end of the English part.
> The thickness of the manual.
> 
> MSI distributes the UNIFY all over the world.
> It has English, so I'm covered.
> But 4 Asian languages makes me assume the motherboard I have was for the Asian market.
> What about other markets? Europe. Does it come with their native languages, e.i (French, German, Italian, etc).
> 
> @Cidious, you are based in China. Can you tell me about your manual?
> @Awsan, I believe you are in the Middle East, can you check yours?
> @KedarWolf, you have or you had the Unify. And you are in Canada. Do you remember how was your manual?
> @prmax, you are based in the USA. Tell me more about your manual.
> @nicoco92, you are based in France. Can you tell me if you manual includes your home language.
> @bigfootnz, seems that you are based in NZ. Can you check you manual please.
> 
> I would appreciate if guys in different continents can comment here.
> Please comment if your manual comes in your native language, what languages does it have, and how many.
> 
> Check my photos and compare.
> Thanks


I don't recall the Unify manual, I sold it that motherboard same day I installed the Godlike, but my Godlike manual only has English, bought in Canada as you said. :h34r-smi

Last two regulatory pages have a multitude of languages though. :glasses

So yes, I think your Unify was meant for the Asian market.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> I don't recall the Unify manual, I sold it that motherboard same day I installed the Godlike, but my Godlike manual only has English, bought in Canada as you said. :h34r-smi
> 
> Last two regulatory pages have a multitude of languages though. :glasses
> 
> So yes, I think your Unify was meant for the Asian market.


Thanks for the reply. 
Your should have had French also


----------



## KedarWolf

Here is the CBS and PBS menu unlocked Unify BIOS, but with the latest Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmware, the latest GOP firmwares(only matters for older AMD CPU's that have integrated graphics) and the latest EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx OROM firmware. Microcodes were already up to date.

It can be flashed by USB Flashback or from with BIOS with M-Flash.

Godlike BIOS in the Creation/Godlike thread.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PYj1IH_DBkBXPXtw5K7lnqwTdqnUHTKK/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jamie1073

My US MEG Ace manual is in English, German, French and Russian.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Here is the CBS and PBS menu unlocked Unify BIOS, but with the latest Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmware, the latest GOP firmwares(only matters for older AMD CPU's that have integrated graphics) and the latest EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx OROM firmware. Microcodes were already up to date.
> 
> It can be flashed by USB Flashback or from with BIOS with M-Flash.
> 
> Godlike BIOS in the Creation/Godlike thread.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PYj1IH_DBkBXPXtw5K7lnqwTdqnUHTKK/view?usp=sharing


If you're going to flash the unlocked BIOS, rename it to MSI.ROM and put it on an MBR USB. You make that with the RUFUS tool. :h34r-smi

Then put it in the USB flashback slot and flash it that way.

A lot of the stuff and the AMD Overclocking menu never showed up until I flashed it that method.


----------



## bigfootnz

Hale59 said:


> UNIFY MANUAL
> 
> I need to check with you guys about the manual that comes with UNIFY.
> 
> I am based in Africa, and my manual has the following characteristics:
> - It has 48 pages in English; The rest are Asian languages.
> - First page you notice an introduction in English and about 4 Asian languages.
> 
> I have included photos of mine.
> The front page.
> Page 1.
> The end of the English part.
> The thickness of the manual.
> 
> MSI distributes the UNIFY all over the world.
> It has English, so I'm covered.
> But 4 Asian languages makes me assume the motherboard I have was for the Asian market.
> What about other markets? Europe. Does it come with their native languages, e.i (French, German, Italian, etc).
> 
> @Cidious, you are based in China. Can you tell me about your manual?
> @Awsan, I believe you are in the Middle East, can you check yours?
> @KedarWolf, you have or you had the Unify. And you are in Canada. Do you remember how was your manual?
> @prmax, you are based in the USA. Tell me more about your manual.
> @nicoco92, you are based in France. Can you tell me if you manual includes your home language.
> @bigfootnz, seems that you are based in NZ. Can you check you manual please.
> 
> I would appreciate if guys in different continents can comment here.
> Please comment if your manual comes in your native language, what languages does it have, and how many.
> 
> Check my photos and compare.
> Thanks



NZ edition is like US, it has English, German, French and Russian.


----------



## Awsan

Hale59 said:


> UNIFY MANUAL
> 
> I need to check with you guys about the manual that comes with UNIFY.
> 
> I am based in Africa, and my manual has the following characteristics:
> - It has 48 pages in English; The rest are Asian languages.
> - First page you notice an introduction in English and about 4 Asian languages.
> 
> I have included photos of mine.
> The front page.
> Page 1.
> The end of the English part.
> The thickness of the manual.
> 
> MSI distributes the UNIFY all over the world.
> It has English, so I'm covered.
> But 4 Asian languages makes me assume the motherboard I have was for the Asian market.
> What about other markets? Europe. Does it come with their native languages, e.i (French, German, Italian, etc).
> 
> @Cidious, you are based in China. Can you tell me about your manual?
> @Awsan, I believe you are in the Middle East, can you check yours?
> @KedarWolf, you have or you had the Unify. And you are in Canada. Do you remember how was your manual?
> @prmax, you are based in the USA. Tell me more about your manual.
> @nicoco92, you are based in France. Can you tell me if you manual includes your home language.
> @bigfootnz, seems that you are based in NZ. Can you check you manual please.
> 
> I would appreciate if guys in different continents can comment here.
> Please comment if your manual comes in your native language, what languages does it have, and how many.
> 
> Check my photos and compare.
> Thanks


Hey, Got mine from the US unfortunately but for what is worth its all english.



KedarWolf said:


> If you're going to flash the unlocked BIOS, rename it to MSI.ROM and put it on an MBR USB. You make that with the RUFUS tool. :h34r-smi
> 
> Then put it in the USB flashback slot and flash it that way.
> 
> A lot of the stuff and the AMD Overclocking menu never showed up until I flashed it that method.


I am using the other beta that was posted around a week ago, do you think I will be able to use the same profile with this one? or should I take photos.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bigfootnz said:


> I know about recovery from bad memory training, but not about other BIOS settings. I do not agree that clear CMOS is easiest option. As on Asus or GB, you have to either wait to motherboard to recover itself or just power cycle and all settings in BIOS are still there even incorrect ones.
> 
> Problem with clear CMOS is that you have to save profile before any tweaks otherwise if you done few changes in row before saving profile it will be lost after clear CMOS. This is especially problem when you start tuning brand new system and then you always changing lots of options in BIOS before saving profile. After that is OK, as when system is up and running you do not change lots of option in BIOS but not in beginning.



I understand the frustration. To be fair, we are talking about using clear CMOS for an unrecoverable error that leaves you in a boot loop or stuck in POST. MB makers are getting better at recovering from this, but this is an ongoing evolution of the tech and it’s not perfect yet. It’s just the nature of the beast. BIOS settings are kept in place because of the CMOS battery. The clear CMOS is just opening that connection so the caps discharge and BIOS settings are lost from its volatile memory making the BIOS load its factory settings. That’s why you need to save the profile before rebooting to test your new settings. 

It used to be (and sometimes still is) that you had to remove the battery which sometimes meant having to take out the GPU or some other component to access it. It was even more annoying. Clear CMOS button made that a whole lot easier and convenient . It is really a helpful feature and still considered a premium one for high end boards. So for errors the motherboard can’t recover itself from, the clear CMOS button is the easiest and really the first thing to try. It could also be that your hardware had gone bad, but that is another conversation


----------



## Spilly44

Having a few probs here.Getting weird and distorted sound.Red jack to power amp.Have installed realtek drivers and nahmic3
lots of pops as well.almost like jack is in wrong socket.

And nephew having prob with 3900x in Unify.Raising mem above 2666 gets debug code 07(Patriot 4133 on qvl list)
Thanks for any help
John


----------



## KedarWolf

Muqeshem said:


> this is my run for classroom using blender. Could you please try it out and see if someone scores below 4 minutes flat.
> 
> Sub four-minute Blender I just ran.


My Blender on my Godlike, the quoted first one was my Unify.

I expected to get an only marginally better overclock on my Godlike, it's pretty much CPU dependent.

Still, a decent Blender run.


----------



## Spilly44

Going to re install win 10.Sound issue driving me nuts
Distortion and pops and crackles

John


----------



## KedarWolf

*An Important Tip When Overclocking:*

If you've been tweaking your overclock and have changed BIOS settings often and your previously stable overclock is no longer stable or even if new settings not working right, make sure you've saved your stable settings to a BIOS profile, your new settings you're trying as well.

Shut down your PC, turn the power button off on your power supply. Then press and hold the BIOS reset button. :h34r-smi

Power up your PC, when you get the the 'BIOS was reset' menu, press F1, then F7 to load advanced settings, go to your saved BIOS profile and load it, your previously stable settings should be stable again. 

PC BIOS's don't like when you change settings too often and can get buggy unless you do a full BIOS reset and reload your saved settings. 

And if you have your settings memorized (I do) it might even be wise to do a BIOS reset and manually type in every setting every month or so, I've seen saved profiles seem buggy when reloaded from a BIOS reset before.


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> *An Important Tip When Overclocking:*
> 
> If you've been tweaking your overclock and have changed BIOS settings often and your previously stable overclock is no longer stable or even if new settings not working right, make sure you've saved your stable settings to a BIOS profile, your new settings you're trying as well.
> 
> Shut down your PC, turn the power button off on your power supply. Then press and hold the BIOS reset button. :h34r-smi
> 
> Power up your PC, when you get the the 'BIOS was reset' menu, press F1, then F7 to load advanced settings, go to your saved BIOS profile and load it, your previously stable settings should be stable again.
> 
> PC BIOS's don't like when you change settings too often and can get buggy unless you do a full BIOS reset and reload your saved settings.
> 
> And if you have your settings memorized (I do) it might even be wise to do a BIOS reset and manually type in every setting every month or so, I've seen saved profiles seem buggy when reloaded from a BIOS reset before.



Good tip! Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> My Blender on my Godlike, the quoted first one was my Unify.
> 
> I expected to get an only marginally better overclock on my Godlike, it's pretty much CPU dependent.
> 
> Still, a decent Blender run.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


An updated version of Blender out, renders the image faster.

This is me with a mild BCLK overclock and Blender Classroom.

At my 24/7 settings I run, stress-tested stable and TM5 stable. 

3:54.28.


----------



## Spilly44

I give up
fresh win 10 install.Tried every Realtek driver under the sun.
Tried nahmic.installed,uninstalled,installed.pulling my hair out
tried 2 amps.2 interconnects
Sound from red socket fed into either is distorted.with pops and crackles

Going to MSI forum and if no joy will have to RMA the board

Nephew has same drivers on his.no problems at all.might even try another power supply

John


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> I give up
> fresh win 10 install.Tried every Realtek driver under the sun.
> Tried nahmic.installed,uninstalled,installed.pulling my hair out
> tried 2 amps.2 interconnects
> Sound from red socket fed into either is distorted.with pops and crackles
> 
> Going to MSI forum and if no joy will have to RMA the board
> 
> Nephew has same drivers on his.no problems at all.might even try another power supply
> 
> John



If you use the front panel audio jacks, do you get the same issue?


----------



## Spilly44

Just tried front.Same distortion accompanied now by a buzzing noise
Realtek console working and Nahmic working
Plugging front in cuts off rear output.

Ta for reply

John


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> Just tried front.Same distortion accompanied now by a buzzing noise
> Realtek console working and Nahmic working
> Plugging front in cuts off rear output.
> 
> Ta for reply
> 
> John



In thar case, it seems the problem is the Realtek chip or the amplifier circuit in the analog stage. The buzzing noise is expected. That’s noise caused by EMI/RFI inside the case. I think you may have to RMA the board. Sorry.


----------



## Spilly44

At the mo it is out of the case.
Think I will rma it.cant spend more time messing
Ta

John


----------



## edhutner

I have seen previously others having issues with the integrated realtek audio and x570 boards. I have never tried mine integrated audio because I am using wireless headset with it's own usb dongle that is acting as a sound card.


----------



## Spilly44

I've seen them.
My nephew has the same rig as me bar 3900X and mine a 3950X
and his sound is fine.I even tried setting my 3950X to 3.8 which is def 3900x speed
Tried various mem speeds and different sticks.reset bios to default
All drivers installed and Realtek and Nahmic control consoles installed
Pops and crackles.if you stop music u get a sound like a turbo spooling down from speakers.
All music and speech distorted.Tried toslink to av reciever.No distortion but the odd blip
If the Realtek is the sound chip then what roll does the ESS 9018 dac chip play in the sound?
Annoyed becuae apart from this its a damn good board.The only gripe I have with it which is prob petty is
that you cant turn the sata ports off.
Trying to RMA but msi site just sits there saying loading data please wait

John


----------



## KedarWolf

MSI Phone Support hasn't been working over a week now.

You call and it says it's under maintenance.
Before you just couldn't connect at all.


----------



## TheGrayHatter

Spilly44 said:


> I've seen them.
> My nephew has the same rig as me bar 3900X and mine a 3950X
> and his sound is fine.I even tried setting my 3950X to 3.8 which is def 3900x speed
> Tried various mem speeds and different sticks.reset bios to default
> All drivers installed and Realtek and Nahmic control consoles installed
> Pops and crackles.if you stop music u get a sound like a turbo spooling down from speakers.
> All music and speech distorted.Tried toslink to av reciever.No distortion but the odd blip
> If the Realtek is the sound chip then what roll does the ESS 9018 dac chip play in the sound?
> Annoyed becuae apart from this its a damn good board.The only gripe I have with it which is prob petty is
> that you cant turn the sata ports off.
> Trying to RMA but msi site just sits there saying loading data please wait
> 
> John


What bios are you on? I’ve had stability issues with the lastest unlocked found in this threat. Rolled back to the previous unlock and doing fine. I had the same issue persist regarding audio and found my solution was due to utilizing too many pcie 4 lanes while using onboard audio(go figure) If you have a 4.0 name and a Navi gpu and, force it to run at 3x.


----------



## Spilly44

Thanks for the replies all

Am on Bios A4.2 at the mo but did try them all.In terms of performance my Patriot DDR4 seems to need less voltage on A20 bios
so that's what I've had it on
Should point out I've had the board since January but as I had another computer to use and still do I didn't exactly rush to build it 
and this week is the first time I've actually hooked up the sound

Tried it with all slots inc chipset on x 3.Still the same.Have tried nvme drive on board slots and on external card.
Tried nvme and gpu in all slots.
Even tried another power supply
Get three nasty pops through speakers when computer starts windows
Not much left to try really.

Annoying

John


----------



## ObviousCough

Has anyone fiddled with blck overclocking yet?


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> I've seen them.
> My nephew has the same rig as me bar 3900X and mine a 3950X
> and his sound is fine.I even tried setting my 3950X to 3.8 which is def 3900x speed
> Tried various mem speeds and different sticks.reset bios to default
> All drivers installed and Realtek and Nahmic control consoles installed
> Pops and crackles.if you stop music u get a sound like a turbo spooling down from speakers.
> All music and speech distorted.Tried toslink to av reciever.No distortion but the odd blip
> If the Realtek is the sound chip then what roll does the ESS 9018 dac chip play in the sound?
> Annoyed becuae apart from this its a damn good board.The only gripe I have with it which is prob petty is
> that you cant turn the sata ports off.
> Trying to RMA but msi site just sits there saying loading data please wait
> 
> John



Regarding the ESS chip, it only functions as the digital to analog converter. The Realtek chip does the sound processing and interfacing with Windows with the Nahimic software handling the sound features in Windows. Once the Realtek has done its job, sound is sent to the DAC conversion to analog and then the pre-amplification stage where they make use of the “high quality solid state Japanese capacitors”

Speaking of capacitors, the noise and crackling could be result of that analog stage having faulty part.


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> Regarding the ESS chip, it only functions as the digital to analog converter. The Realtek chip does the sound processing and interfacing with Windows with the Nahimic software handling the sound features in Windows. Once the Realtek has done its job, sound is sent to the DAC conversion to analog and then the pre-amplification stage where they make use of the “high quality solid state Japanese capacitors”
> 
> Speaking of capacitors, the noise and crackling could be result of that analog stage having faulty part.


Thanks for the reply.Tried again today but still the same.Have messed with voltages as seems to be showing up as a prob on msi and other X570 boards
Some saying cause by having XMP enabled,Some saying VDDG voltage to low.
Have just tried usb output to my Oppo 105D player and seems ok so may get a usb dac
Awaiting reply from MSI.Would rather use onboard sound

John


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



Spilly44 said:


> Thanks for the reply.Tried again today but still the same.Have messed with voltages as seems to be showing up as a prob on msi and other X570 boards
> Some saying cause by having XMP enabled,Some saying VDDG voltage to low.
> Have just tried usb output to my Oppo 105D player and seems ok so may get a usb dac
> Awaiting reply from MSI.Would rather use onboard sound
> 
> John



Have you tried going back to “optimized defaults” and test audio that way? You can rule out any system settings interference.

I am using a USB DAC myself as well. You Oppo 105 is a fantastic unit! BTW, it also uses ESS Sabre DAC. But the big brother to the one in the Unify


----------



## Spilly44

eliwankenobi said:


> Have you tried going back to “optimized defaults” and test audio that way? You can rule out any system settings interference.
> 
> I am using a USB DAC myself as well. You Oppo 105 is a fantastic unit! BTW, it also uses ESS Sabre DAC. But the big brother to the one in the Unify


Yes have tried defaults.Still the same.
I may closely inspect the board around the Realtek and ESS chip.
Ive modded the Oppo and its good but I have to say on my old rig I preferred the sound of the Pioneer BD-LX91.Now I have a new power amp
i'll re try them.
Going to see whats out there in the way of usb dacs.No glitches at all with usb to Oppo but using toslink connector to old Pioneer SC-LX59
there where odd little blips.

John


----------



## edhutner

Do you have usb devices with external power connected to the usb? Some time ago I found out that external disk enclosure, that had it's own power adapter, were messing with the mother board stability via the usb. I even could not power off the board while this usb device was powered. Removing it fixed all my issues.

So that is why I am asking, may be it could be some strange interference with external devices via the usb return power.


----------



## Spilly44

edhutner said:


> Do you have usb devices with external power connected to the usb? Some time ago I found out that external disk enclosure, that had it's own power adapter, were messing with the mother board stability via the usb. I even could not power off the board while this usb device was powered. Removing it fixed all my issues.
> 
> So that is why I am asking, may be it could be some strange interference with external devices via the usb return power.


Hi
Ta for reply
No usb on apart from mouse and Keyboard,1 stick of memory,nvme drive and graphics card
Turned wi fi off as well in case it was that

Magnifying glass and camera out soon
John


----------



## ZEEWON

Hi, I recently built my first pc in a decade. Everything went well & it works perfectly, except for one thing. The top M2 slot runs at half speed or x2. My drive should get around 3.5GB/s read however I end up with around 1.7GB/s instead. And if I check HWiNFO or CrystalDiskInfo it reports to be running at Gen 3 x2 (and shows x4 as maximum capacity). I've tried using it in a slot via the chipset & it delivers full speed no problem. I can find no setting in bios to change this, all other settings are default btw. Has anyone else encountered this is issue and managed to solve it?

Specs of my build:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
MSI Meg X570 Unify
Sabrent 1TB NVMe drive (Gen 3 x4)

I've the latest bios on my motherboard and no other drives installed, just the NVMe.
Also I've tried flashing a previous bios version, it didn't help...


----------



## Knud

ZEEWON said:


> Hi, I recently built my first pc in a decade. Everything went well & it works perfectly, except for one thing. The top M2 slot runs at half speed or x2. My drive should get around 3.5GB/s read however I end up with around 1.7GB/s instead. And if I check HWiNFO or CrystalDiskInfo it reports to be running at Gen 3 x2 (and shows x4 as maximum capacity). I've tried using it in a slot via the chipset & it delivers full speed no problem. I can find no setting in bios to change this, all other settings are default btw. Has anyone else encountered this is issue and managed to solve it?
> 
> Specs of my build:
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600
> MSI Meg X570 Unify
> Sabrent 1TB NVMe drive (Gen 3 x4)
> 
> I've the latest bios on my motherboard and no other drives installed, just the NVMe.
> Also I've tried flashing a previous bios version, it didn't help...


I ran into a similar issue with my drive as well - I had to manually set the PCI-e speed to Gen 3 for the drive slots. (In the bios)


----------



## ZEEWON

Knud said:


> I ran into a similar issue with my drive as well - I had to manually set the PCI-e speed to Gen 3 for the drive slots. (In the bios)


I don't see any setting specifically for the M2 slot. However I've tried switching from Auto to Gen 3 on the following settings: PCI_E1, PCI_E3 & Chipset Gen Switch. Is there a setting I've missed or am I just unlucky?...


----------



## Spilly44

ZEEWON said:


> I don't see any setting specifically for the M2 slot. However I've tried switching from Auto to Gen 3 on the following settings: PCI_E1, PCI_E3 & Chipset Gen Switch. Is there a setting I've missed or am I just unlucky?...


As far as I know there isn't one for the top nvme as it goes straight to the cpu

On a note reg sound problems I have been having.My nephews X570 unify would not start up
It has now but he now has the same sound distortion I have,His front panel audio works ok though


John


----------



## jamie1073

ZEEWON said:


> I don't see any setting specifically for the M2 slot. However I've tried switching from Auto to Gen 3 on the following settings: PCI_E1, PCI_E3 & Chipset Gen Switch. Is there a setting I've missed or am I just unlucky?...



Are you running the latest AMD Drivers for the chipset? I know it does not run off the chipset but who knows if that may cause an issue if they are not there.


----------



## Awsan

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone and @Veii
> 
> I am going to change my ram but due to my situation this will be a one time thing
> 
> When I read what people are saying I see that the Viper steels are the best clockers but when I check the AMD spreadsheet usually the best clockers are the F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.
> 
> If I were to get 4x8Gb of either which one would you recommend? (I know we already discussed this and the A2/A0 will be a big gamble) but in this case will getting these B-die Neos be a better option? and how will these time in your opinion? https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860
> 
> 
> Or do you recommend any other good B-dies that are 2x16gb?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> Anyone?


I get really good results with those Neos but some say the Vipers kit is better.


----------



## ZEEWON

jamie1073 said:


> Are you running the latest AMD Drivers for the chipset? I know it does not run off the chipset but who knows if that may cause an issue if they are not there.


Yes, I've downloaded them directly from AMD.com


----------



## Spilly44

I am trying a fresh install of amd drivers as well as my Sabrent rocket is coming up a bit short
Have pointed a fan at it now cos damn it runs hot
John


----------



## Spilly44

Damn im getting some weird results here on a Sabrent Rocket
higher writes the reads
Gonna stick it on an adapter and plug it into pcie slots
John


----------



## Awsan

Spilly44 said:


> Damn im getting some weird results here on a Sabrent Rocket
> higher writes the reads
> Gonna stick it on an adapter and plug it into pcie slots
> John



I get on the rocket 4.0 4k read and 3.5 write.


----------



## sleepwithechoes

Does Unify have an option to disable the WIFI/BT module in BIOS?


----------



## KedarWolf

https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/56050414-28d3-4079-a0eb-6b471bf2f629/

#1 Blender Classroom for a 3950x. 

Edit, on Windows.

Sort by Median Render Time.

https://opendata.blender.org/benchm...dows&benchmark=classroom&blender_version=2.83

*Edit: Already had the classroom, now #1 3950x in every other OpenData Blender benchmark.

This is with my 24/7 stress tested stable CPU and RAM settings and voltages.* :drum:

https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/2e74fefe-89a7-4cb9-90e0-c5d0aea1b923/

I upgraded to an X570 Godlike though. :h34r-smi


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



Awsan said:


> Anyone?



Those 3600C15 kits are some of the best GSkill has to offer. Viper Steel 4400c19 are very very good too. Only problem is they don’t have temp sensors and according to Buildzoid the heatsinks are not the best either in terms of cooling efficiency. I can tell you by experience that on more than one occasion, the heatsink/cover fell and I had to put it back together more than once. 

So if you are going to be pushing high voltages, I’d recommend the GSkill kit for no other reason that they have temp sensors and better heatsinks... 

They will both give you great performance when pushed to 3800mhz. You will be more limited by the CPU memory controller than by the motherboard/DIMMs


----------



## Awsan

eliwankenobi said:


> Those 3600C15 kits are some of the best GSkill has to offer. Viper Steel 4400c19 are very very good too. Only problem is they don’t have temp sensors and according to Buildzoid the heatsinks are not the best either in terms of cooling efficiency. I can tell you by experience that on more than one occasion, the heatsink/cover fell and I had to put it back together more than once.
> 
> So if you are going to be pushing high voltages, I’d recommend the GSkill kit for no other reason that they have temp sensors and better heatsinks...
> 
> They will both give you great performance when pushed to 3800mhz. You will be more limited by the CPU memory controller than by the motherboard/DIMMs


The only part that is scaring me is the 4x8gb on the unify thats why I was looking at those B-die neos (2x16gb).



KedarWolf said:


> https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/56050414-28d3-4079-a0eb-6b471bf2f629/
> 
> #1 Blender Classroom for a 3950x.
> 
> Edit, on Windows.
> 
> Sort by Median Render Time.
> 
> https://opendata.blender.org/benchm...dows&benchmark=classroom&blender_version=2.83
> 
> *Edit: Already had the classroom, now #1 3950x in every other OpenData Blender benchmark.
> 
> This is with my 24/7 stress tested stable CPU and RAM settings and voltages.* :drum:
> 
> https://opendata.blender.org/benchmarks/2e74fefe-89a7-4cb9-90e0-c5d0aea1b923/
> 
> I upgraded to an X570 Godlike though. :h34r-smi


Now if only there is a magic trick that will let the CPU run like this in MT and boost as the PBO bug in ST.

Congrats on that insane score :thumb:


----------



## Spilly44

Awsan said:


> I get on the rocket 4.0 4k read and 3.5 write.


I get 4085 read and 4275 write.Tried all three slots
Going to pop it in an adapter.

John


----------



## Awsan

Spilly44 said:


> I get 4085 read and 4275 write.Tried all three slots
> Going to pop it in an adapter.
> 
> John


I would say its more of an OS thing and not a slot or mobo thing.

As you are already getting 4k read.


----------



## Spilly44

Wondering is Sabrent have a driver for the rocket.Much like Samsungs NVME driver
I have noticed if it gets very hot the write speed drops badly


----------



## Spilly44

Awsan said:


> I would say its more of an OS thing and not a slot or mobo thing.
> 
> As you are already getting 4k read.


Getting 6gb read and 6gb write on 2 970 evos pluses in raid
The Sabrent is meant to do 5gb read

Jogb


----------



## Awsan

Spilly44 said:


> Getting 6gb read and 6gb write on 2 970 evos pluses in raid
> The Sabrent is meant to do 5gb read
> 
> Jogb


5k is when you are gliding on ice.

Its the theoretical max you will hit that number once in 25 blue moons so don't run after it.


----------



## ObviousCough

Here's what i'm hitting with my XPG. 

1TB vs 512GB makes a difference fyi


----------



## Spilly44

Sabrent rocket and Samsung 970 evo raid


----------



## Spilly44

Damn.stopped raid before done


----------



## KedarWolf

On my X570 Godlike with two 1TB Gen 4 Sabrients I'm only hitting Gen 3 speeds at 6300 read and write in RAID 0 with both on the chipset lanes. And I have the chipset set to Gen 4 in the BIOS. 

Auto is no better.

It's making me crazy. 

Strange, on my unlocked Godlike BIOS I left M.2's on Auto and in the PBS menu enabled M.2 RAID like before, but now I'm getting RAID 0 9000+ read, 8000+ write.

I'm not sure what is different from my testing before. :h34r-smi


----------



## KedarWolf

Just checked with MSI. No beta ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1, ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.0 or ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1/2 BIOS available for the Unify or the Godlike. 

Only the existing AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS's available right now.


----------



## jamie1073

KedarWolf said:


> Just checked with MSI. No beta ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1, ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.0 or ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1/2 BIOS available for the Unify or the Godlike.
> 
> Only the existing AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS's available right now.



From what I saw in a Reddit post it seems the 400 series and B550 will get them first. Nice to see the not out boards and older boards getting the update before their very own higher end boards do.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Saw somewhere there is an AGESA 1006... true?


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> Saw somewhere there is an AGESA 1006... true?


AGESA 1.0.0.6 will be for X370 and X470. 

ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1, ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.0 or ComboAM4v2 1.0.0.1/2 will be for X570 and the new B550 boards.


----------



## eliwankenobi

*MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking &amp; Discussion Thread*



Awsan said:


> The only part that is scaring me is the 4x8gb on the unify thats why I was looking at those B-die neos (2x16gb).



As a daisy chain board, it will/can still handle well 4x8gb up 4000mhz no problem IMO. Having said that, two sticks will always be easier for the board to handle and to cool given the extra space between the DIMMs

Also, depending on how long you want your build to last, 4x8 may limit your total memory capacity potential. Today 32gb is not just “nice to have”, it’s more a necessity for an increasing number of games and applications and then 64GB will be “nice to have”. I’d like to have the door open for more options in the future as I do expect to use my build for a good number of years..


----------



## Speed Potato

sleepwithechoes said:


> Does Unify have an option to disable the WIFI/BT module in BIOS?


You can just unplug the M.2 module if there isn't a bios option.


----------



## Spilly44

KedarWolf said:


> On my X570 Godlike with two 1TB Gen 4 Sabrients I'm only hitting Gen 3 speeds at 6300 read and write in RAID 0 with both on the chipset lanes. And I have the chipset set to Gen 4 in the BIOS.
> 
> Auto is no better.
> 
> It's making me crazy.


I found the read speed the same on my 2 Samsung 970 evos pluses in raid 0
on the chipset lanes and the Asus Hyper card in slot 1 or 3 but write speed went from 5gbs to 6gbs
when they were on the Asus card
At the mo as there is diddly squat difference on my 1080 in slot 1 at pcie 4 x 16 or slot 3 at x 8
and only a marginal loss from 6200 timespy in x16 to 6000 with the 1080 in slot 5 
I have stuck with Asus card in top slot so as can do x4 x4 x4 x4 if need be and 1080 in 
bottom slot leaving chipset fan totally uncovered.
If I put 1080 in slot 1 then Asus card in slot 3 blocks fans on 1080 and if I put 1080 in slot 3 it blocks chipset fan

John


----------



## nicoco92

MSI's Bios update roadmap : 

https://videocardz.com/press-releas...-bios-for-300-400-and-500-series-motherboards


----------



## Hale59

nicoco92 said:


> MSI's Bios update roadmap :
> 
> https://videocardz.com/press-releas...-bios-for-300-400-and-500-series-motherboards


Rather get info directly from MSI.
https://www.msi.com/blog/with-upcom...n-msi-am4-300-400-and-500-series-motherboards


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Rather get info directly from MSI.
> https://www.msi.com/blog/with-upcom...n-msi-am4-300-400-and-500-series-motherboards


Contacted MSI. There is a new Unify beta A43 BIOS available. Not sure which AGESA it is, might be V2, might be 1.0.0.5, someone would have to test it. 

I'm on the Godlike. New beta not available for the Godlike yet. 

Soon as the guy figures out how he can get it to me I'll post it here. Their email can't send a 15 MB attachment to my Gmail. 

A43 beta BIOS below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/139CxYV1slpbjZTxbeSpCH5nUIRPMzKrR/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Scoty

Here new beta bios a43

https://drive.google.com/file/d/139CxYV1slpbjZTxbeSpCH5nUIRPMzKrR/view


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Here new beta bios a43
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/139CxYV1slpbjZTxbeSpCH5nUIRPMzKrR/view


I just shared it literally the post just before yours.

I think redundancy is a problem, it's a problem I think.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios with unlocked PBS Menu, CBS Menu and DRAM Boot voltage unlocked
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h5xHo1vkqWZk0Ohf5EIIzAl4tVTaAREQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> As allways, use at your own risk.


Here's the new A43 beta for the Unify.

I don't use that board but maybe you can unlock it for others if you get a chance. 

I don't know if it's AGESA 1.0.0.5 or V2 though, no way to test it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/139CxYV1slpbjZTxbeSpCH5nUIRPMzKrR/view?usp=sharing

Someone checked. It appears to be AGESA 1.0.0.5 still.


----------



## Eder

I'm testing and modifying the new bios. When all testing goes well this Saturday I will release a new bios mod on Sunday.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> I'm testing and modifying the new bios. When all testing goes well this Saturday I will release a new bios mod on Sunday.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


Great i waiting.


----------



## Hale59

Eder said:


> I can give some instructions in a few days. Currently moving to a new house so don't have much time at the moment.





Eder said:


> I'm testing and modifying the new bios. When all testing goes well this Saturday I will release a new bios mod on Sunday.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


I don't want to sound bothersome, but if those instructions are still coming, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Eder

*E7C35AMS.A43 mod*

I've been testing this mod for a day now and all seems well. I've unlocked the AMD PBS + AMD CBS menu. Other improvements are some additions to the overclock page (like dram boot voltage).

As always; use at your own risk.

Download the mod here

I have a week off from work so I will make a tutorial how to use the unlocked features tomorrow. 

Happy tweaking!


----------



## Scoty

Can not flash the mod Bios. I have test with 3 USB Devices but the flash Bios dont show me the mod bios.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> Can not flash the mod Bios. I have test with 3 USB Devices but the flash Bios dont show me the mod bios.


Change the name to E7C35AMS.A43 without 'mod'.

https://mega.nz/file/YQsiwKoB#q1CfdU-7KKNMfWz3_n4OGWN5kHJu6E7ETh9WOCFkCyI

Same bios file as Eder posted with the mods but then I also updated the Microcodes and the ROMS for Intel/Realtek LAN and RAID. Haven't flashed it myself yet. Try on own risk. I'll give it a go later today myself busy with a work project now.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Change the name to E7C35AMS.A43 without 'mod'.


When you flash it, can you open up HWInfo, see what AGESA it says it is?

I'm really sure it's 1.0.0.5 though, that's what the Zen 2 SMU Checker says it is.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> I've been testing this mod for a day now and all seems well. I've unlocked the AMD PBS + AMD CBS menu. Other improvements are some additions to the overclock page (like dram boot voltage).
> 
> As always; use at your own risk.
> 
> Download the mod here
> 
> I have a week off from work so I will make a tutorial how to use the unlocked features tomorrow.
> 
> Happy tweaking!


Is it AGESA 1.0.0.5?


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Is it AGESA 1.0.0.5?


Haven't tried it yet. But I'm sure it is. MSI hops to a new number E7C35AMS.Ax0 when they implement a new Agesa. So the new Agesa will probably be E7C35AMS.A50 for 1.0.0.6 or if it becomes the Combo variant which is even more likely it will start over.


----------



## Scoty

Yes its agesa 1005.


----------



## Eder

Cidious said:


> Scoty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can not flash the mod Bios. I have test with 3 USB Devices but the flash Bios dont show me the mod bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Change the name to E7C35AMS.A43 without 'mod'.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/YQsiwKoB#q1CfdU-7KKNMfWz3_n4OGWN5kHJu6E7ETh9WOCFkCyI
> 
> Same bios file as Eder posted with the mods but then I also updated the Microcodes and the ROMS for Intel/Realtek LAN and RAID. Haven't flashed it myself yet. Try on own risk. I'll give it a go later today myself busy with a work project now.
Click to expand...

Changed the name. So which microcodes did you update? I thought everything was up to date with this file.


----------



## Eder

So about Agesa 1.0.0.5. 

Did you guys change the RTT, ProcODT settings? My 4x8gb overclock was very stable on 1.0.0.4 but I haven't found the sweet spot for the new agesa yet.

Used to run my overclock (3800CL16) with vddp 0.900, VDDG 0.950, Soc 1.05, dram 1.42V and RTT values of 7/3/1. These settings won't pass TM5 20 cycles anymore.


----------



## jvidia

Forsaken1 said:


> ...
> 
> Mouse pointer laggy in bios.
> 
> ...



Is this still true in the last bios? Or it has been improved ?

How does it behave with GSKill Flare X 3200 CAS14 2x8GB (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)?? Anyone has this mem with it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Battlefield 5 was crashing to game menu. At first, I thought it was an unstable overclock. 

Through trial and error, I figured out on my HDR monitor I need HDR enabled in Windows if I have it enabled in the game. :h34r-smi

Now no more crashes. 

Is it wrong I bought Battlefield 5 just to spectate and see if my overclock is game stable?


----------



## Eder

jvidia said:


> Is this still true in the last bios? Or it has been improved ?
> 
> How does it behave with GSKill Flare X 3200 CAS14 2x8GB (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)?? Anyone has this mem with it?


I'm using two F4-3200C14D-16GFX kits 4x8gb.
1.43V, 0.900 VDDP, 0.950 VDDG
RTT 5/off/7 24-20-24-24










In a 2x8 setup I use TWRRD 1.


----------



## Hale59

Eder said:


> I'm using two F4-3200C14D-16GFX kits 4x8gb.
> 1.43V, 0.900 VDDP, 0.950 VDDG
> RTT 5/off/7 24-20-24-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a 2x8 setup I use TWRRD 1.


What is your AIDA latency on 2 and 4x8GB?

And don't forget that tutorial


----------



## Eder

Hale59 said:


> What is your AIDA latency on 2 and 4x8GB?
> 
> And don't forget that tutorial


Guide were to find bios ram and performance tweaks

Most of the recommendations are in the Ryzen Dram Calculator advanced page.

Latency 4x8gb: 63.9. Latency for 2x8gb is 63.7 I think. I never get my ram stable on voltages higher than 1.46V.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> On my X570 Godlike with two 1TB Gen 4 Sabrients I'm only hitting Gen 3 speeds at 6300 read and write in RAID 0 with both on the chipset lanes. And I have the chipset set to Gen 4 in the BIOS.
> 
> Auto is no better.
> 
> It's making me crazy.


Strange, on my unlocked Godlike BIOS I left M.2's on Auto and in the PBS menu enabled M.2 RAID like before, but now I'm getting RAID 0 9000+ read, 8000+ write.

I'm not sure what is different from my testing before. :h34r-smi


----------



## ObviousCough

Dragon Center updated itself and now it won't run any more. 


Is there another app i can use to control my fan speeds from within windows? Speedfan doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> I've been testing this mod for a day now and all seems well. I've unlocked the AMD PBS + AMD CBS menu. Other improvements are some additions to the overclock page (like dram boot voltage).
> 
> As always; use at your own risk.
> 
> Download the mod here
> 
> I have a week off from work so I will make a tutorial how to use the unlocked features tomorrow.
> 
> Happy tweaking!


With this BIOS my PC reboot from self and i get WHEA errors.


New BIOS are out with new Agesa now.

https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY


----------



## Awsan

Scoty said:


> With this BIOS my PC reboot from self and i get WHEA errors.
> 
> 
> New BIOS are out with new Agesa now.
> 
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY


Mine acts a little weird with .43, Yesterday it was locked @ 500mhz and won't budge.

Changed power plans launched some benchmarks nothing made it move other than a restart (C-state disabled)


----------



## jono24776

x570 Unify 7C35vA44(Beta version) Motherboard CPU temp sensor does not provide correct temperature making smart fan control unusable. In windows the CPU temp was stuck at 47 - 49 degrees despite full load preventing cpu cooler fans on aio from spinning up (Ryzen Master showing temps around 71 under same full load (CPU-z CPU stress test. I have rolled back to x570 Unify 7C35vA42 (beta) and Motherboard CPU sensor functions normally and aio fans spin up as expected.


----------



## Scoty

My Temp Sensor show the correct temp with the new Beta Bios. Fans also normal here.


----------



## KedarWolf

I went back to the 1.0.0.5 BIOS. Same settings on new beta BIOS not stable, wouldn't boot, got it to boot at lower settings but random reboots running memory stress tests. 

It would boot, then every reboot it would freeze, no BIOS screen, my display on my Godlike would say 'CPU Error'. 

No such errors on previous BIOS. :h34r-smi


----------



## Spilly44

Tried it.Bits missing like PCI E3 settings.
Wouldn't boot with a few changes.So back to A20
Smiffy


----------



## jono24776

Tried A44 again, still, has the same problem see attached image.

Fan control tied to 1. 

1. should be same, close to package temp (2.) 

On A42 1. and 2. are similar (+/- 0.5 C)

This is on Win 10 2004 btw

Gonna roll back to A42


----------



## Scoty

Which Software use you @jono24776?


----------



## Delta9k

@Scoty

That is Corsair's ICUE software.


----------



## Cidious

A43 runs very stable and smooth. Low memory latency and so far good stability. I'll give A44 a try tomorrow or so. 

since it's a full agesa change you guys might want to not load in an old bios profile but set it up freshly. Sometimes between bios versions the saved profiles don't play nicely together.


----------



## jono24776

Scoty said:


> Which Software use you @jono24776?


 ICUE. but I get the same in Hwinfo and Hwmonitor as well as dragon center (which I only installed to verify the issue)


----------



## Eder

Can't get my memory stable on the newest beta bios.


----------



## Ownedj00

Does the Unify have any cold boot problems or other big problems as im thinking of changing to the unify from the X570 master as the cold boot problems are ****ting me and im over it.


----------



## slickwicked

Cidious said:


> A43 runs very stable and smooth. Low memory latency and so far good stability. I'll give A44 a try tomorrow or so.
> 
> since it's a full agesa change you guys might want to not load in an old bios profile but set it up freshly. Sometimes between bios versions the saved profiles don't play nicely together.


i have 0 issues with the new beta


----------



## skline00

slickwicked said:


> i have 0 issues with the new beta


Same here. No problems.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Ownedj00 said:


> Does the Unify have any cold boot problems or other big problems as im thinking of changing to the unify from the X570 master as the cold boot problems are ****ting me and im over it.



Nope! I’ve never had problems with cold boots on the Unify. It’s been a solid board. The only problems I’ve had, I caused myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidious

So far no memory stability issues on my updated .A44, but I haven't ran a long stability test yet. 

But I can confirm that PCIe Obfuscation is broken. I can't split PCI_E3 in 4+4 properly. It will only detect 1 NVME on the MSI XpanderZ card. So I had to do some moving of the expansion cards and put them in a single slot again. Losing my dual teaming network setup. I assume they will fix this in the final version.

And for the cold boot issues. This is why I switched from my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi to the Unify. I also got sick and tired of the cold post issues and random bios weirdness. The MSI B450 Mortar Max I had before that didn't have ANY of those issues just missing PCIe Lanes. The Unify is rock solid. It's my favorite purchase of last year.


----------



## Ownedj00

eliwankenobi said:


> Nope! I’ve never had problems with cold boots on the Unify. It’s been a solid board. The only problems I’ve had, I caused myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. if you go all the way back to the first page i was looking at getting this board and now i wish i did.


----------



## Spilly44

Front sound working now.My fault.had the wrong HD audio cable on
No cold boot problems here.
Smiffy


----------



## Eder

7C35vA44 unlocked PBS + CBS Menu

Without UBU updates, I've tried a version with UBU updates and it didn't feel stable. Tried this mod for a day now and everything seems fine. I'm not shur what to think of the new Egesa yet.

I load optimal defaults, delete all profiles and before flashing and do a coldboot afterwards.

Use at your own risk.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> 7C35vA44 unlocked PBS + CBS Menu
> 
> Without UBU updates, I've tried a version with UBU updates and it didn't feel stable. Tried this mod for a day now and everything seems fine. I'm not shur what to think of the new Egesa yet.
> 
> I load optimal defaults, delete all profiles and before flashing and do a coldboot afterwards.
> 
> Use at your own risk.


I PM'd you about the Godlike BIOS, @Eder


----------



## Scoty

Many Options are gone in the new beta. AMD Cool and Quite was removed, many options are now where completely different. overall the new beta is not recommended.


----------



## Cidious

I have played Ark Survival for 6 hours in a row yesterday on A44. Not a single crash or problem. I think you guys need to look into your memory settings again. Might not have been completely stable to begin with. Memory is a tricky thing. Most instability comes from pushing the IF clock. Try fiddling with VDDG and VSOC and VSOC LLC. 


I could give the unlocked A44 a try but reasonably I haven't used any of the unlocked settings yet... I was about to fiddle around with the SATA options a bit to see if I can find an improvement for the gimped Random 4K performance on X570 but couldn't be bothered yet.


----------



## Eder

Cidious said:


> I have played Ark Survival for 6 hours in a row yesterday on A44. Not a single crash or problem. I think you guys need to look into your memory settings again. Might not have been completely stable to begin with. Memory is a tricky thing. Most instability comes from pushing the IF clock. Try fiddling with VDDG and VSOC and VSOC LLC.
> 
> 
> I could give the unlocked A44 a try but reasonably I haven't used any of the unlocked settings yet... I was about to fiddle around with the SATA options a bit to see if I can find an improvement for the gimped Random 4K performance on X570 but couldn't be bothered yet.


For mevsoc llc made a big difference in latest beta bios.


----------



## Cidious

Eder said:


> For mevsoc llc made a big difference in latest beta bios.


Aye. on my mortar I could leave VSOC LLC on auto at 1800Mhz IF. But then I switched to the Gigabyte X570 Pro Wifi and had to set it to maximum and same goes for my Unify. With the VSOC on auto or one step below the highest setting it will give me random reboots and weird post stuff. Mostly when idle. Since the VSOC LLC is low current it's safe to set it to max. I still have VCORE LLC at auto.

UPDATE: 
I can confirm that I have a WHEA error too. No reboot or anything.. just HWINFO showing WHEA error... how can I check what caused it?

Flashed A43 back and see if I still get WHEA errors. You guys might be on to something. It's the first unstable MSI beta bios I've come across in quite a while.


----------



## Overmock

Hi guys hope you're all well. I have just joined this forum as a result of this amazing thread which has been such a good read and help to me so thanks to all who contributed to it!

I received my MSI X570 Unify today and now have it up and running and have noticed that occasionally my mouse pointer (Logitech MX trackball on wireless Unify USB) goes stuttery either on the desktop or in games. I thought it could be throttling, but my temps seem ok (35c idle and below 60c load and boost maxes out constantly hen gaming) and I have a good cooler (see sig).

So far I:

-Disabled AMD Cool & Quiet
-Disabled HPET from within windows
-Updated to latest BETA BIOS

It seems less frequent but still happens now and then. Anything else I should try? 

EDIT - 



Scoty said:


> Many Options are gone in the new beta. AMD Cool and Quite was removed, many options are now where completely different. overall the new beta is not recommended.


Holy crap you are right, I thought I didn't see CnQ in the BIOS when updated but just thought it had been moved somewhere... which means it is now probably back on. Why would they remove that!


----------



## Awsan

Overmock said:


> Hi guys hope you're all well. I have just joined this forum as a result of this amazing thread which has been such a good read and help to me so thanks to all who contributed to it!
> 
> I received my MSI X570 Unify today and now have it up and running and have noticed that occasionally my mouse pointer (Logitech MX trackball on wireless Unify USB) goes stuttery either on the desktop or in games. I thought it could be throttling, but my temps seem ok (35c idle and below 60c load and boost maxes out constantly hen gaming) and I have a good cooler (see sig).
> 
> So far I:
> 
> -Disabled AMD Cool & Quiet
> -Disabled HPET from within windows
> -Updated to latest BETA BIOS
> 
> It seems less frequent but still happens now and then. Anything else I should try?
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap you are right, I thought I didn't see CnQ in the BIOS when updated but just thought it had been moved somewhere... which means it is now probably back on. Why would they remove that!


What are your voltages and are you running stock clocks or PBO or PBO bug? + did you try the .42? as that seems to be the best performance/stability for me.


----------



## Eder

Overmock said:


> Hi guys hope you're all well. I have just joined this forum as a result of this amazing thread which has been such a good read and help to me so thanks to all who contributed to it!
> 
> I received my MSI X570 Unify today and now have it up and running and have noticed that occasionally my mouse pointer (Logitech MX trackball on wireless Unify USB) goes stuttery either on the desktop or in games. I thought it could be throttling, but my temps seem ok (35c idle and below 60c load and boost maxes out constantly hen gaming) and I have a good cooler (see sig).
> 
> So far I:
> 
> -Disabled AMD Cool & Quiet
> -Disabled HPET from within windows
> -Updated to latest BETA BIOS
> 
> It seems less frequent but still happens now and then. Anything else I should try?
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap you are right, I thought I didn't see CnQ in the BIOS when updated but just thought it had been moved somewhere... which means it is now probably back on. Why would they remove that!


How are your interrupt settings? MSI Utility v2

If there is no Cool&Quiet in the bios make shur that Global C-stat control is enabled, enable APBDIS (set it to 1) and enable DF c-state. Some of the options are in the CBS menu. As far as I know this is the same effect as Cool&Quiet.


----------



## Overmock

Awsan said:


> What are your voltages and are you running stock clocks or PBO or PBO bug? + did you try the .42? as that seems to be the best performance/stability for me.


I am just running stock settings PBO with my RAM at the XMP profile.

Now my debug LED has started saying "00" all the time which is really strange.



Eder said:


> How are your interrupt settings? MSI Utility v2
> 
> If there is no Cool&Quiet in the bios make shur that Global C-stat control is enabled, enable APBDIS (set it to 1) and enable DF c-state. Some of the options are in the CBS menu. As far as I know this is the same effect as Cool&Quiet.


I reverted back to the official BIOS in the meantime... I have no idea what the interrupt settings are and would need to read up to understand them.


----------



## Overmock

Ok guys I just now solved this "debug showing 00" and fan speed issue by uninstalling and then reinstalling Dragon Center. Upon reinstall of the Mystic lights component it then prompted me with a diagram telling me I had out of date LED software and that I needed to use a pen to short my LED pins which would then initiate a firmware update (seriously, *** is this, the year 1999?). The firmware then installed and voila... I had all of my LED and fan speed functionality back. However, that is seriously poor and unintuitive software development from MSI.


----------



## Awsan

Overmock said:


> Ok guys I just now solved this "debug showing 00" and fan speed issue by uninstalling and then reinstalling Dragon Center. Upon reinstall of the Mystic lights component it then prompted me with a diagram telling me I had out of date LED software and that I needed to use a pen to short my LED pins which would then initiate a firmware update (seriously, *** is this, the year 1999?). The firmware then installed and voila... I had all of my LED and fan speed functionality back. However, that is seriously poor and unintuitive software development from MSI.


Thats why no one use these kind of softwares  , BIOS is your friend and if needed get the RGB app only.


----------



## Cidious

MSI has removed the A44 Beta bios from the website. I think they have also confirmed it to be faulty. I am back on A43 ROCK SOLIDLY rocking it.


----------



## Eder

I will delete my mod too. Let's hope we'll see a better version soon!


----------



## slickwicked

Cidious said:


> MSI has removed the A44 Beta bios from the website. I think they have also confirmed it to be faulty. I am back on A43 ROCK SOLIDLY rocking it.


That’s weird i am rock solidly rocking a44 no issues


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> MSI has removed the A44 Beta bios from the website. I think they have also confirmed it to be faulty. I am back on A43 ROCK SOLIDLY rocking it.


I called MSi. Tech rep told me MSI no longer provides early releases to their BIOS's, until they are on the website they will no longer be available early if you call MSI tech support.


----------



## nicoco92

KedarWolf said:


> I called MSi. Tech rep told me MSI no longer provides early releases to their BIOS's, until they are on the website they will no longer be available early if you call MSI tech support.


I was about to say, that I just noticed they remove all their beta bioses. Not only the last one.


----------



## orlfman

i can understand them doing that with not wanting to confuse users who think if its on their site, it must be stable. even if its beta... but it sucks for those who know what they're doing and want to help test them. a lot of bios fixes get fixed because of user feedback with beta bios. 
if my assumption is correct that they probably did this for not wanting to confuse people, couldn't they just create a sub category folder labeled "BETA - DO NOT TOUCH UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING" and place them there?

i'm still using the previous one that provided AGESA 1.0.0.5 myself. no issues with it.


----------



## Overmock

*Overmock*



Awsan said:


> Thats why no one use these kind of softwares  , BIOS is your friend and if needed get the RGB app only.


What are you talking about? The LED firmware was a motherboard issue, not a Dragon Centre issue.


----------



## Overmock

Awsan said:


> Thats why no one use these kind of softwares  , BIOS is your friend and if needed get the RGB app only.


Of course people use the software... and the LED firmware problem was a motherboard software issue, not a Dragon Centre issue. The solo RGB app does also not yet seem to support the Unify X570.


----------



## Eder

New beta bios incoming! I will test and update my mod tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Scoty

New Beta its out.
https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY

Edit: Run fine here now. Only i dont find the Ram Sync setting. I think its removed now.


----------



## Eder

Scoty said:


> New Beta its out.
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY
> 
> Edit: Run fine here now. Only i dont find the Ram Sync setting. I think its removed now.


Thanks for the heads up! I'm on my way home for some testing.


----------



## Eder

Some findings in CBS:
- Some new options for the sata controller for multiple IOD's or sockets. (Agesa
- Some new IO tweakables 

MSI:
- Didn't need to set GearDownMode in AMD overclock menu to set it right. 
- Some wonky new settings in the ram overclock menu;
.DFI MRL Margin (Range 0-31)
.RxDatChnDly (0 or 1)
.ARdPtrInjtValMP0
.ARdPtrInitValMP1
Tphy_rdlat (phy read latency?) (Grayed out; readout)
DFI MaxReadLatency (Grayed out; readout)

Aida64 error; has trouble identifying the motherboard (latest beta no errors)
Interesting


----------



## nicoco92

*On-Board Audio Drivers updated too
*

Title
Realtek HD Universal Driver (include Nahimic Driver)


Version 
6.0.8975.1

Release Date 
2020-07-02

File Size 
53.81 MB


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> New Beta its out.
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY
> 
> Edit: Run fine here now. Only i dont find the Ram Sync setting. I think its removed now.


New beta on my Godlike WON'T boot 3800MHz memory no matter what I do.


----------



## Overmock

Overmock said:


> Ok guys I just now solved this "debug showing 00" and fan speed issue by uninstalling and then reinstalling Dragon Center. Upon reinstall of the Mystic lights component it then prompted me with a diagram telling me I had out of date LED software and that I needed to use a pen to short my LED pins which would then initiate a firmware update (seriously, *** is this, the year 1999?). The firmware then installed and voila... I had all of my LED and fan speed functionality back. However, that is seriously poor and unintuitive software development from MSI.


I don't believe it... the debug LED "00" issue just randomly came back after a few days... damn!


----------



## Scoty

New Beta working fine here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone running memory at 3800MHz 1-1 take screenshots on their BIOS settings the timings, voltages and CAD Bus etc.?

I asked because on the new beta I can't even get 3800 to boot.

Or maybe Ryzen Master would work with Zen Timings shown as well.

But BIOS screens are better for me, Ryzen Master is often hard to see here in the forum even as an attachment.


----------



## slickwicked

this is the first bios to set my proc odt correctly at 36.9


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> New beta bios incoming! I will test and update my mod tonight/tomorrow.


And have you test and make a mod?


----------



## Eder

Scoty said:


> And have you test and make a mod?


New E7C35AMS.A46 mod. Only with unlocked PBS & CBS menu. Some of my old methods aren't working anymore so for other tweaks we'll have to wait


----------



## Scoty

Ok thx will test later.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone running 3800MHz on memory on the latest BETA BIOS post a Ryzen Master screenshot and Zen Timings with it?

You can get Zen Timings here.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


----------



## OmarAj

Here


----------



## Ownedj00

KedarWolf said:


> Can someone running 3800MHz on memory on the latest BETA BIOS post a Ryzen Master screenshot and Zen Timings with it?
> 
> You can get Zen Timings here.
> 
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


Whats this do? Just read timings?


----------



## jamie1073

Ownedj00 said:


> Whats this do? Just read timings?



Yeah that is all it does. Gives you the timings and lets you screenshot it with a button in the program.


----------



## TheGrayHatter

Using the most recent unlocked beta from Ender, I seem to be having issues with BCLK. It is hovering around 98.6, with spread spectrum disabled and enabled. When I change the BCLK, even in tiny increments, the changes do not stick and instead report back the ~98.5 reading from before. Is this an issue anyone else is experiencing? I have cleared the CMOS and re-entered my settings but am still having this issue. 

Can someone test the BCLK setting, as well as spread spectrum? Thanks!

EDIT: I have found that disabling SVM (Virtualization) changes the behavior back to normal. Weird!

Also, here are the screens from Ryzen Master and ZenTimings that Kedar requested.


----------



## Eder

TheGrayHatter said:


> Using the most recent unlocked beta from Ender, I seem to be having issues with BCLK. It is hovering around 98.6, with spread spectrum disabled and enabled. When I change the BCLK, even in tiny increments, the changes do not stick and instead report back the ~98.5 reading from before. Is this an issue anyone else is experiencing? I have cleared the CMOS and re-entered my settings but am still having this issue.
> 
> Can someone test the BCLK setting, as well as spread spectrum? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I have found that disabling SVM (Virtualization) changes the behavior back to normal. Weird!
> 
> Also, here are the screens from Ryzen Master and ZenTimings that Kedar requested.


Sometimes I'm getting boot errors with my M2 drive. Could be BCKL issues. I will investigate tonight.


----------



## nicoco92

I'm on the latest bios, a46.
CPU temp display bug (my debug leds are showing 00), affecting the control of the fans, just happened again. I was working normally, it just happened for no visible reason after 13h30 uptime.


----------



## Eder

Don't forget to report your bugs to MSI so we don't have these problems with the final release.


----------



## nicoco92

Eder said:


> Don't forget to report your bugs to MSI so we don't have these problems with the final release.


Yes, I did it.


----------



## Eder

TheGrayHatter said:


> Using the most recent unlocked beta from Ender, I seem to be having issues with BCLK. It is hovering around 98.6, with spread spectrum disabled and enabled. When I change the BCLK, even in tiny increments, the changes do not stick and instead report back the ~98.5 reading from before. Is this an issue anyone else is experiencing? I have cleared the CMOS and re-entered my settings but am still having this issue.
> 
> Can someone test the BCLK setting, as well as spread spectrum? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I have found that disabling SVM (Virtualization) changes the behavior back to normal. Weird!
> 
> Also, here are the screens from Ryzen Master and ZenTimings that Kedar requested.


Maybe it's a windows issue in my case not so sure anymore


----------



## Eder

Turns out it's my wifi module and DNS script that is causing problems. I'm back on the latest beta to do some more testing and see if other issues turn up. Might be an issue with the 2004 version of Windows.


----------



## tubnotub1

Started playing around w/ CCD overclocking and for some reason in the bios only CCX 0 and CCX 1 of CCD 0, CCX 0 and CCX 1 of CCD 1 do not show up in the bios when setting multipliers w/ the per CCX options. On 7C35vA46(Beta version). Is this a known issue? Running a 3900XT.


----------



## Spilly44

Running handbrake.Temps going mad.gonna try another aio.Beginning to wish I had gone with Intel.
Temps on first pass re encoding 4k to 1080p ok but second pass temps hitting 90 deg c
John


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Running handbrake.Temps going mad.gonna try another aio.Beginning to wish I had gone with Intel.
> Temps on first pass re encoding 4k to 1080p ok but second pass temps hitting 90 deg c
> John


ARCTIC LIQUID FREEZER II 360 REVIEW

https://www.realhardwarereviews.com/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-360/

der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC Custom Mounting Frame

https://www.memoryc.com/31372-der8auer-ryzen-3000-oc-custom-mounting-frame.html

Arctic Liquid Freezer II with Der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket – Making One of the Best AIOs Better?






*I went with 12mm screws though, not 14mm like suggested, less chance they contact the motherboard.*


----------



## Spilly44

Ta Kedarwolf.
One guess.typical Corsair crap.Should have learnt my lesson by now
Does the Arctic need software to run?
Why do most need software.The pump in my pond doesn't need software to run.The pump in my car doesn't need software to run.
Thanks for the quick answer 
John


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Ta Kedarwolf.
> One guess.typical Corsair crap.Should have learnt my lesson by now
> Does the Arctic need software to run?
> Why do most need software.The pump in my pond doesn't need software to run.The pump in my car doesn't need software to run.
> Thanks for the quick answer
> John


Only needs a PWM fan header on the motherboard.


----------



## Spilly44

That's clever work by Der8auer.Might grab both the adapters

John


----------



## Spilly44

KedarWolf said:


> ARCTIC LIQUID FREEZER II 360 REVIEW
> 
> https://www.realhardwarereviews.com/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-360/
> 
> der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC Custom Mounting Frame
> 
> https://www.memoryc.com/31372-der8auer-ryzen-3000-oc-custom-mounting-frame.html
> 
> Arctic Liquid Freezer II with Der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket – Making One of the Best AIOs Better?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-EJ-2Z_kgQ
> 
> *I went with 12mm screws though, not 14mm like suggested, less chance they contact the motherboard.*



Hi Kedarwolf
Does the kit come with 14mm?
So maybe have to get 12mm from somewhere else?
Ta
John


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Hi Kedarwolf
> Does the kit come with 14mm?
> So maybe have to get 12mm from somewhere else?
> Ta
> John


No, you need to buy the screws separately, but only need the screws for the Arctic Liquid Freezer II. You can watch the video I posted about it. Can find them on Amazon.

Other AIO's you need the other kit for AIO's.

You need to check compatibility for your AIO and the bracket or your waterblock and the bracket.


----------



## Spilly44

Thank you Kedarwolf.
Much appreciated
John


----------



## KedarWolf

Will I be able to do two video cards in SLI, 3 Gen 4 M.2's, two in RAID 0, one as a storage drive and one traditional SATA hard drive with no problems?

Will both video cards still get 8x PCI-e etc.?

One M.2 uses the CPU lanes and other two uses chipset lanes so I doubt there will be any problems.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can the PWM fan headers on the motherboard run 12v fans without an adapter or do I need to go 5v? 

I Googled it, couldn't find the answer. 

Edit: I called MSI support, the PWM headers DO support 12v fans!


----------



## ObviousCough

Lazy question time: Will the unify support the cpus in the new apus coming out in a few days?

I want to play with one of these real bad.


----------



## slickwicked

ObviousCough said:


> Lazy question time: Will the unify support the cpus in the new apus coming out in a few days?
> 
> I want to play with one of these real bad.




lazy answer, i dunno


----------



## ObviousCough

A few people think the CPU should work fine but others are saying I would need to mod my bios. They're OEM only right now so I guess it doesn't matter any way.


----------



## Delta9k

ObviousCough said:


> Lazy question time: Will the unify support the cpus in the new apus coming out in a few days?
> 
> I want to play with one of these real bad.


https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/suppo...FY#support-cpu

MSI is listing anyway, support for three variants, Pro 4750G, Pro 4650G, Pro 4350G
But, as what BIOS will support them ... Listed as N/A. Perhaps that could change

Edit: I am not sure those sku's will be available or not to consumer, or when.


----------



## aussie7

can someone please tell me how to adjust the NB frequency on the MSI x570 Unify ?
I can't figure it out


----------



## eliwankenobi

aussie7 said:


> can someone please tell me how to adjust the NB frequency on the MSI x570 Unify ?
> I can't figure it out



NB frequency? You Mean Infinity Fabric? Look for FCLK in BIOS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliwankenobi

ObviousCough said:


> A few people think the CPU should work fine but others are saying I would need to mod my bios. They're OEM only right now so I guess it doesn't matter any way.



Well, the Unify doesn’t have video output ports. So even if they were supported (which I think they won’t), what’s the point? Even the 3700x can outperform the new APU in CPU tasks


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> Can the PWM fan headers on the motherboard run 12v fans without an adapter or do I need to go 5v?
> 
> I Googled it, couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Edit: I called MSI support, the PWM headers DO support 12v fans!



Yes, indeed they do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliwankenobi

KedarWolf said:


> Will I be able to do two video cards in SLI, 3 Gen 4 M.2's, two in RAID 0, one as a storage drive and one traditional SATA hard drive with no problems?
> 
> Will both video cards still get 8x PCI-e etc.?
> 
> One M.2 uses the CPU lanes and other two uses chipset lanes so I doubt there will be any problems.



Yes, you will be able to do all that.

GPUs share the 16x gpu lanes from CPU. There are 4 dedicated Gen4 lanes from CPU for top M.2. The other two M.2s and the SATA drive go through the x570 chipset. Plenty of bandwidth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie7

eliwankenobi said:


> NB frequency? You Mean Infinity Fabric? Look for FCLK in BIOS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply

the NB Frequency in the CPU-Z ?

I tried different FCLK settings and it stays on 1150Mhz


----------



## Awsan

aussie7 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> the NB Frequency in the CPU-Z ?
> 
> I tried different FCLK settings and it stays on 1150Mhz


You need to have 1:1 with memory clocks

Try SOC voltage of 1.1 and raising the FCLK to 1900 and lowering the RAM clocks to 3800 with what for now make sure its boots and is kinda stable if not lower it to 1866 and 3733.

Then throw your ram info into DRAM calculator and see what it will show you.

Run IO test in Y cruncher to confirm that your FCLK is stable. and then run TM5 with 20 cycles for the ram.


----------



## KedarWolf

eliwankenobi said:


> Yes, you will be able to do all that.
> 
> GPUs share the 16x gpu lanes from CPU. There are 4 dedicated Gen4 lanes from CPU for top M.2. The other two M.2s and the SATA drive go through the x570 chipset. Plenty of bandwidth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TY.


----------



## eliwankenobi

aussie7 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> the NB Frequency in the CPU-Z ?
> 
> I tried different FCLK settings and it stays on 1150Mhz



Yes, that is FCLK, which is running at half the speed of DRAM speed. DRAM runs at Double Data Rate. So memory speed is doubled from base freq of 1149.75 MHZ to effectively 2,299.5 MHZ. FCLK dictates this speed since both run in tandem up to about 3600 Mhz (1800 mhz fclk). After that you get into different speed ratio where to be compatible, fclk runs at half the speed of the BASE DRAM SPEED (1:2), unless you force it. Typically you can force fclk up to 1900mhz (3800mhz RAM). Some can do 1933 but it’s very rare...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliwankenobi

New chipset drivers in AMD site


----------



## ObviousCough

eliwankenobi said:


> 3700x can outperform the new APU in CPU tasks


The 4700G overclocks better and has significantly faster infinity fabric.


----------



## nicoco92

New bios out.
Beta bios was on the page until yesterday (GMT time), but new one is marked as a week old already



Version 7C35vA4

Release Date 2020-07-15

File Size 16.91 MB

Description - Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.0.2


----------



## Scoty

Final and last Beta are the same. No differend what i can see.


----------



## Eder

Scoty said:


> Final and last Beta are the same. No differend what i can see.


Can't find any differences either. Will update my mod this evening.


----------



## Eder

New MOD release

There is a new folder with the release before updated with UBU. New drivers/microcodes are not allways optimal so you can test both.


----------



## Scoty

I test the next days your Mod.


----------



## edhutner

I updated to latest official A4 bios from A42.
Since then I am getting black screens during gameplay (Assetto Corsa Competizione) and the famous event "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."

Anybody having similar issues with the new BIOS?


----------



## Awsan

edhutner said:


> I updated to latest official A4 bios from A42.
> Since then I am getting black screens during gameplay (Assetto Corsa Competizione) and the famous event "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> 
> Anybody having similar issues with the new BIOS?


I had some problems when my ram were not stable.


----------



## Cidious

From A42 to A46 and A40 I needed to raise DRAM Voltage by 0.01v (1.37v -> 1.38v did the trick) to get it all stable with the same timings again. 

A40 UBU updated + mod seems stable so far. Thanks Eder.


----------



## edhutner

I did about 1.5 hour combined ram and gpu tests (kombustor + hci) with A4 bios and had no problem. The issue was only when gaming.
Last night I removed the little undervolt (-0.05v offset) that I had on the cpu and played ACC about 2 hours, so far had no issues.

edit: fail again  removing undervolt did not help, nv driver crashed again today in 3dmark timespy
next will test increasing ddr voltage, if not working will rollback to beta bios A42 i had rock stable setting lasted couple of months

edit2: fail again, even with higher ddr voltage and no cpu undervolt I got black screen with A40 bios. I dont want to begin my OC experiments from the beginning, so I will be returning A42 and stay there.


----------



## kombine

Hi, everybody!

I am new to the forum and to the motherboard having used it for a week so far, everything looks great. However, the Bluetooth doesn't appear to function properly: I am trying to pair a headset, but it does not find any bluetooth devices. The headset works perfectly with my Dell laptop. I tried reinstalling Intel Bluetooth drivers, but that did not change anything. Has anyone encountered similar behavior?

Cheers.


----------



## aussie7

what memory overclocks are others getting with this board ?
I seem unable to boot at anything above 4600Mhz 
my mem settings


----------



## edhutner

With A4 bios I noticed that there is a led between the atx24pin and the outer dimm that is glowing red. I am 100% sure have not seen this led on with previous bioses.


----------



## Cidious

Very intriguing. I would like to know what it's for now... Mine is not lighting up with any bios. I'd almost feel jealous...


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> what memory overclocks are others getting with this board ?
> I seem unable to boot at anything above 4600Mhz
> my mem settings


If I'm not mistaken, Buildzoid found that same hard limit with all his Zen 2 chips and boards.


----------



## edhutner

I think that led shows xmp on or off or someting memory related. With A4 default bios settings the led is off, but when I select memory profile it goes on.
With previous bioses (A42 or older) this led is always off, no matter if i leave mem on default or select profile or do the clock/timings manually.


----------



## Spilly44

Arctic Freezer ll here.damnn this thing is looking good.
Got der8auer kit for Corsair just to try.
Smiffy
Ps to Aussie7 above I got my Patriot 4133 up to 4533.Didnt try any higher though


----------



## Spilly44

Spilly44 said:


> Arctic Freezer ll here.damnn this thing is looking good.
> Got der8auer kit for Corsair just to try.
> Smiffy
> Ps to Aussie7 above I got my Patriot 4133 up to 4533.Didnt try any higher though


Ok spoke a bit to soon
any chance of instructions Arctic cooling?


----------



## edhutner

edhutner said:


> I did about 1.5 hour combined ram and gpu tests (kombustor + hci) with A4 bios and had no problem. The issue was only when gaming.
> Last night I removed the little undervolt (-0.05v offset) that I had on the cpu and played ACC about 2 hours, so far had no issues.
> 
> edit: fail again  removing undervolt did not help, nv driver crashed again today in 3dmark timespy
> next will test increasing ddr voltage, if not working will rollback to beta bios A42 i had rock stable setting lasted couple of months
> 
> edit2: fail again, even with higher ddr voltage and no cpu undervolt I got black screen with A40 bios. I dont want to begin my OC experiments from the beginning, so I will be returning A42 and stay there.


$h1t .. I reverted to A42, reloaded my previous settings from usb drive and I still got the blackscreen and nv driver restart. May be it's just my hardware failing and it's coincidence that it started to happen after bios update..
Hmm now when I type this I recall that at the same time I also updated AMD chipset drivers from 2.05 to 2.07 .. could it be the drivers?
Damn I hate dealing with this type of issues with unknown root


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Ok spoke a bit to soon
> any chance of instructions Arctic cooling?


Arctic Liquid Freezer II with Der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket – Making One of the Best AIOs Better?






*I went with 12mm screws though, not 14mm like suggested, less chance they contact the motherboard.*


----------



## aussie7

Cidious said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Buildzoid found that same hard limit with all his Zen 2 chips and boards.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Arni90

aussie7 said:


> what memory overclocks are others getting with this board ?
> I seem unable to boot at anything above 4600Mhz


Samsung B-die seems to stop around 4500-4600 MHz, but Micron rev. E reached higher speeds with ease: https://valid.x86.fr/1l7nmi

This is admittedly very loose timings, but I was still able to run Doom Eternal for 30 minutes and then shut down Windows without issue

EDIT:


eliwankenobi said:


> Yes, that is FCLK, which is running at half the speed of DRAM speed. DRAM runs at Double Data Rate. So memory speed is doubled from base freq of 1149.75 MHZ to effectively 2,299.5 MHZ. FCLK dictates this speed since both run in tandem up to about 3600 Mhz (1800 mhz fclk). After that you get into different speed ratio where to be compatible, fclk runs at half the speed of the BASE DRAM SPEED (1:2), unless you force it. Typically you can force fclk up to 1900mhz (3800mhz RAM). Some can do 1933 but it’s very rare...


You're mixing up FCLK and UCLK
FCLK is the infinity fabric frequency and will run at whatever speed you set FCLK to.
UCLK is the memory controller frequency (or some interconnect between the memory controller and infinity fabric), it seems like it can't run faster than FCLK.

Some possible combinations:
1900 MHz FCLK, 1900 MHz UCLK, 3800 MHz DDR
1900 MHz FCLK, 1000 MHz UCLK, 4000 MHz DDR
1900 MHz FCLK, 1000 MHz UCLK, 2000 MHz DDR



ObviousCough said:


> The 4700G overclocks better and has significantly faster infinity fabric.


Yes, but it also has 25% of the L3 cache, meaning that the improvement to memory latency and bandwidth comes at the cost of the CPU accessing memory significantly more often.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Arctic Liquid Freezer II with Der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket – Making One of the Best AIOs Better?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-EJ-2Z_kgQ
> 
> *I went with 12mm screws though, not 14mm like suggested, less chance they contact the motherboard.*


I have the Arctic Freezer II 360 and 6 12v Noctua NF-A12x25's which is pretty much the best fan to push air through rads. 

I also have the Der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket and the 12mm screws for it. 

The only thing holding me back is the rad doesn't use the M4 screws I already had. But Arctic cooler is sending me enough screws to get my Noctuas setup, just waiting.


----------



## aussie7

is it just me or in the new A4 bios, CPU Features and VDDG CDD/IOD voltage control mode have disappeared ?


----------



## Spilly44

Fiited Arctic cooler
Jeez what a pain.def need 3 hands.
What did help was holding backplate with masking tape but thinking actually mounting rad first may help so its not flapping around while doing cooler head.
Will redo as thermal paste moved about
John


----------



## Spilly44

Also Mem at 4000 at 15,15,15.gonna stress test it.think that's pretty good for 4000

John


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Fiited Arctic cooler
> Jeez what a pain.def need 3 hands.
> What did help was holding backplate with masking tape but thinking actually mounting rad first may help so its not flapping around while doing cooler head.
> Will redo as thermal paste moved about
> John


Yeah, some clear packing tape for the backplate the way to go.

I finally got the screws for the 6x Noctua 12v A12x25's I'm going to use with my Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer II Series 360 and Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket AND the 12mm screws for it. 

I'm just trying to find the motivation to actually install the AIO now.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> Yeah, some clear packing tape for the backplate the way to go.
> 
> I finally got the screws for the 6x Noctua 12v A12x25's I'm going to use with my Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer II Series 360 and Ryzen 3000 OC Bracket AND the 12mm screws for it.
> 
> I'm just trying to find the motivation to actually install the AIO now.


What do you mean by motivation, I would be running down the house as soon as all the parts were ready.


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> What do you mean by motivation, I would be running down the house as soon as all the parts were ready.


Yeah, but I'm friggin' old. I have two speeds, slow and stop.


----------



## Spilly44

Interesting
Messing with the Arctic cooler
found out 
A) it only displays the speed of the top fan not the other two
B) there is no way of knowing what the speed of the pump is which means no pump failure alarm.Not good

John


----------



## aussie7

got another question, when I try to overclock my gskill ram above 4600Mhz I get harddrive errors
this also happens on my corsair vengence 3000Mhz ram when overclocking above 3333Mhz
anyone know what causes that and how can I stop it happening ?
TIA 

never mind worked it out 

I was holding the power button down to turn off the computer and then pressing the power button to turn the computer back on, which caused harddrive errors 
clearing cmos after a failed boot stopped the harddrive issues


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Interesting
> Messing with the Arctic cooler
> found out
> A) it only displays the speed of the top fan not the other two
> B) there is no way of knowing what the speed of the pump is which means no pump failure alarm.Not good
> 
> John


If you get the first revision Arctic Cooler Freezer II it goes by pump speed. If you get the second revision one, it works by fan speed.


----------



## Spilly44

Ta Kedarwolf
Must have revision 2 then
Took Arctic fans off.They were making horrible rhythmic noises.Got the corsair fans on it.
So far so good
John


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone just got a bad pool caller BSOD although I have nothing new in the driver's side, and I understand it can be ram related? so I would guess a little of those system VDDG/VDDP voltages are off?


----------



## aussie7

I need help again !



I finally got my gskill 4266Mhz ram overclocked to 4733Mhz using the ram /2 divider

I have added my screenshot from bios and I'm trying to get 4733Mhz Ram memtest86 Stable

ATM it lasts about 2mins in memtest86 before error message

Can someone help me with my settings in order to get stable in memtest86 ?

edit: cpu overclocks to 4400Mhz at 1.3v I have increased the volts in order to get ram stable

any and all help appreciated

TIA


----------



## Arni90

If you're failing in memtest86 within 2 minutes, you are never going to get that speed bin stable. You should be using one or more out of: HCI, Karhu, testmem5, and Google stressapptest, and I'm pretty sure you will insta-fail those.

I still have no idea why you're trying to push memory frequency beyond 2x FCLK on a single CCD chip. Doing so can make sense on a 3900X or 3950X, as they have two CCDs and can thus benefit (not in gaming) from faster memory in non-latency sensitive memory workloads. A single CCD can read from memory at 32 B x FCLK, so even if you did manage to stabilize a high memory frequency, your 3600XT would never be able to hit more than 32 B x 1700 MHz = 54 400 MB/s due to your current FCLK at 1700 MHz. And running UCLK out of sync with FCLK will result in a higher memory latency (worse gaming performance).

Also, you're running an OLD BIOS, you might see better compatibility with the newer A4 version: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY


----------



## aussie7

Thanks Arni90 for the feedback, I'm still trying to get my head around AMD as I've been on intel for ages, I'll give bios A4 another go

edit : as I posted before bios A4 is missing CPU Features and VDDG CDD/IOD voltage control mode ?

edit 2 : can't get any ram speed over 4400Mhz ot post in bios A4


----------



## Arni90

aussie7 said:


> Thanks Arni90 for the feedback, I'm still trying to get my head around AMD as I've been on intel for ages, I'll give bios A4 another go
> 
> edit : as I posted before bios A4 is missing CPU Features and VDDG CDD/IOD voltage control mode ?
> 
> edit 2 : can't get any ram speed over 4400Mhz ot post in bios A4


I have no idea about the missing VDDG settings on A4, as I'm on A44, but are you sure they aren't hidden by the "Expert mode" toggle in the overclocking section?

Why are you even aiming for 4400 MHz on a Ryzen 3600XT? 
Both memory latency and bandwidth will be worse than running in sync with FCLK at 3800 DDR / 1900 FCLK


----------



## Notbn

aussie7 said:


> I need help again !
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my gskill 4266Mhz ram overclocked to 4733Mhz using the ram /2 divider
> 
> I have added my screenshot from bios and I'm trying to get 4733Mhz Ram memtest86 Stable
> 
> ATM it lasts about 2mins in memtest86 before error message
> 
> Can someone help me with my settings in order to get stable in memtest86 ?
> 
> edit: cpu overclocks to 4400Mhz at 1.3v I have increased the volts in order to get ram stable
> 
> any and all help appreciated
> 
> TIA



Running your CPU at that voltage is risky business long term. For Zen 2 you have to run Prime95 small FFT with the CPU at stock with PBO enabled and look at what the core voltage stabilizes at. Whatever that number is is the maximum voltage your chip can take that won't degrade it. Not sure about the XT skus but most Zen 2 are usually between 1.1 and 1.2V.




Also, OCing Zen 2 is kind of pointless anyway, unless all you do it sit and run cinebench to try and get a good all core score. The CPU will boost single cores to much higher frequencies at stock with PBO than you can do with an all core OC on ambient cooling.


----------



## aussie7

Arni90 said:


> I have no idea about the missing VDDG settings on A4, as I'm on A44, but are you sure they aren't hidden by the "Expert mode" toggle in the overclocking section?
> 
> Why are you even aiming for 4400 MHz on a Ryzen 3600XT?
> Both memory latency and bandwidth will be worse than running in sync with FCLK at 3800 DDR / 1900 FCLK


thanks for the reply
no not hidden by expert mode
to poor to afford a better cpu and it does 4400Mhz at stock volts and settings, any higher requires more volts
where can i get bios A44 to try ?

edit : is there anyway to use the saved bios settings from A3 in A4 bios ?


----------



## Arni90

aussie7 said:


> thanks for the reply
> no not hidden by expert mode
> to poor to afford a better cpu and it does 4400Mhz at stock volts and settings, any higher requires more volts
> where can i get bios A44 to try ?
> 
> edit : is there anyway to use the saved bios settings from A3 in A4 bios ?


I get that you bought the 3600XT because it fit your budget, I just don't understand why you insist on running your memory at 4000+ MHz when 3800 MHz with tighter subtimings would result in better performance.

I have no idea about using saved BIOS settings from A3 in A4 unfortunately


----------



## Eder

aussie7 said:


> Thanks Arni90 for the feedback, I'm still trying to get my head around AMD as I've been on intel for ages, I'll give bios A4 another go
> 
> edit : as I posted before bios A4 is missing CPU Features and VDDG CDD/IOD voltage control mode ?
> 
> edit 2 : can't get any ram speed over 4400Mhz ot post in bios A4 /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


Clear cmos+load optimize defaults might help. I hot the AMD overclocking menu dissapearing when loading a certain oc profile a while ago.


----------



## aussie7

Arni90 said:


> I get that you bought the 3600XT because it fit your budget, I just don't understand why you insist on running your memory at 4000+ MHz when 3800 MHz with tighter subtimings would result in better performance.
> 
> I have no idea about using saved BIOS settings from A3 in A4 unfortunately


thanks again, will try ram at 3800Mhz



Eder said:


> Clear cmos+load optimize defaults might help. I hot the AMD overclocking menu dissapearing when loading a certain oc profile a while ago.


cleared cmos, restarted loaded optimised defaults and rebooted

still not there 

bios pic

Thanks for your help, I have posted in the MSI forum, as it seems like an issue for MSI


----------



## KedarWolf

Zen Timings 1.0.8 released.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


----------



## Unified Supreme

*Can the Unify X570 support a couple of kits F43800C14D16GTZN kit and enable XMP?*

Hi guys need some help over here.. 

I have a kit of F4-3800C14D-16GTZN and i was wondering if i buy one kit more will they work in XMP ? as If they were a 32 gb kit (F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN) with this i mean, will i reach the 1900mhz fclk and the CL14 timings with only just entering the bios and activating the XMP? or do I actually have to buy the kit of F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN specifically which basically will be a waste of money.. because I already own a F4-3800C14D-16GTZN kit .. 2 modules of 8gb ...


----------



## Unified Supreme

because I do actually know that this mobo supports a 32gb kit (the F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN) but since i have bought one F4-3800C14D-16GTZN kit i was thinking that it might not work (to activate the XMP profile) If buy one more F4-3800C14D-16GTZN kit and put them together... I´m thinking it would be necessary to buy the 32 gb kit, is it? or it is posible?


----------



## Awsan

Unified Supreme said:


> because I do actually know that this mobo supports a 32gb kit (the F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN) but since i have bought one F4-3800C14D-16GTZN kit i was thinking that it might not work (to activate the XMP profile) If buy one more F4-3800C14D-16GTZN kit and put them together... I´m thinking it would be necessary to buy the 32 gb kit, is it? or it is posible?


Might not work out of the box but nothing more than an hour of elbow grease to fix that issue.

+If you are buying form a place you can return them just opening them carefully and test.


----------



## Unified Supreme

thats the think brow if i buy them i wont be able to return them like you said, is not a physical store I´m from mexico and the only way to try that is to buy another kit , since i buy them from an online store ... it wold be like to toss a coin ..


----------



## ribosome

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but does anyone have a quirk with this board where its DRAM voltage is ~20 mV greater than what is set in BIOS? I currently have a DRAM voltage of 1.38 V set in BIOS and HWiNFO64 reports that my DIMM voltage runs between 1.396 V and 1.4 V.


----------



## jamexman

Spilly44 said:


> Fiited Arctic cooler
> Jeez what a pain.def need 3 hands.
> What did help was holding backplate with masking tape but thinking actually mounting rad first may help so its not flapping around while doing cooler head.
> Will redo as thermal paste moved about
> John



Indeed! Easier to install if the mobo is outside case laying flat on its box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arni90

ribosome said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but does anyone have a quirk with this board where its DRAM voltage is ~20 mV greater than what is set in BIOS? I currently have a DRAM voltage of 1.38 V set in BIOS and HWiNFO64 reports that my DIMM voltage runs between 1.396 V and 1.4 V.


Voltage measurements are a bit finicky sometimes, and might be lacking in accuracy. There's also the question of where you're taking the voltage measurements from, if you're measuring from the output of the VRM you will measure the voltage across the power plane, DIMM slots, and DIMMs themseves, even a small resistance like 20 mOhm can pus the measurement from VRM output 15-20 mV higher


----------



## Notbn

Anyone mess around with the "DRAM Latency Enhance" setting under Advanced DRAM Settings > Misc?


What does it do exactly?




Also on the main OC page, what does the "Memory Fast Boot" option do? Mine seemed to be set to enabled by default on the latest stable BIOS.


----------



## SneakySloth

Arni90 said:


> Voltage measurements are a bit finicky sometimes, and might be lacking in accuracy. There's also the question of where you're taking the voltage measurements from, if you're measuring from the output of the VRM you will measure the voltage across the power plane, DIMM slots, and DIMMs themseves, even a small resistance like 20 mOhm can pus the measurement from VRM output 15-20 mV higher



So the voltage set in Bios is the correct one and not the reading we're getting? I'm seeing similar readings on the X570 Tomahawk.


----------



## Cidious

Anyone having trouble with the baseclock automatically lowering below 100Mhz? Even though I try to lock it... 

A4 Bios


Solved. Saw someone already posted about this. Disabling SVM did the trick.


----------



## ribosome

Does the A4 BIOS fix the issue with the POST code temperature readout displaying 00 and fans always at idle? I just noticed on A3 that I'm affected and my fans stayed idle during a Handbrake encoding session, allowing the processor to exceed 90 degrees C which was a bit alarming.


----------



## slickwicked

ribosome said:


> Does the A4 BIOS fix the issue with the POST code temperature readout displaying 00 and fans always at idle? I just noticed on A3 that I'm affected and my fans stayed idle during a Handbrake encoding session, allowing the processor to exceed 90 degrees C which was a bit alarming.



i dont have any of these issues


----------



## ribosome

slickwicked said:


> i dont have any of these issues


I've seen posts from other people in this thread who have had such issues, but as far as I could tell they were on beta versions of the latest BIOS or on an earlier BIOS. In any case I'll be finding out myself since I went ahead and did the update anyway.


----------



## slickwicked

whats the best bios settings for a 3900x on unify?


----------



## Scoty

slickwicked said:


> whats the best bios settings for a 3900x on unify?


Use stock.


----------



## ribosome

ribosome said:


> Does the A4 BIOS fix the issue with the POST code temperature readout displaying 00 and fans always at idle? I just noticed on A3 that I'm affected and my fans stayed idle during a Handbrake encoding session, allowing the processor to exceed 90 degrees C which was a bit alarming.


The answer in case anyone was wondering is no, this BIOS update does not fix this issue.


----------



## slickwicked

ribosome said:


> The answer in case anyone was wondering is no, this BIOS update does not fix this issue.


has this happened to you the whole time youve had the board? i dont have this issue at all, id rma it, if bios isnt fixing it, id think something is wrong with the board.


----------



## bigfootnz

Can someone explain how I can change tRFC2 and tRFC4 on this board (ACE in my case but I think BIOS options should be the same)? For me both these options are grey and have same value as a tRFC? Thanks


----------



## SneakySloth

bigfootnz said:


> Can someone explain how I can change tRFC2 and tRFC4 on this board (ACE in my case but I think BIOS options should be the same)? For me both these options are grey and have same value as a tRFC? Thanks



If this board is like other x570 MSI boards then you would set trfc to auto and then manually trfc 1/2/4. If you simply set the trfc to auto (first of the four trfc entries) then all three subsequent entries will be auto. This isn't a bad thing per say as long as all three are the same, I havent noticed any negative affects of it yet.


----------



## bigfootnz

SneakySloth said:


> If this board is like other x570 MSI boards then you would set trfc to auto and then manually trfc 1/2/4. If you simply set the trfc to auto (first of the four trfc entries) then all three subsequent entries will be auto. This isn't a bad thing per say as long as all three are the same, I havent noticed any negative affects of it yet.


I think you didn't understand my question. I can only change tRFC, which is already manually setup, but other two are I cannot change for what ever reason.


----------



## SneakySloth

bigfootnz said:


> I think you didn't understand my question. I can only change tRFC, which is already manually setup, but other two are I cannot change for what ever reason.



Can you take a picture of what you see in the bios and post it here?


----------



## ribosome

slickwicked said:


> has this happened to you the whole time youve had the board? i dont have this issue at all, id rma it, if bios isnt fixing it, id think something is wrong with the board.


It seems to happen after my system has been on for a while. I've only had this board since the middle of last month so I suppose you could say yes, it's been happening the whole time. A quick Google search shows other people with this same issue, and I haven't found anyone who's managed to resolve it. Currently I'm trying out a custom fan curve that sets the CPU fans to 100% regardless of temperature. I have an NH-D15 and can barely hear the fans even at full speed. I can't even hear them at all right now over the box fan I have sitting in my room that's running 24/7 these summer months. We'll see if the fan curve holds if/when I hit the 00 code bug again. If not I'll try disabling the temperature display (since I don't use it anyway) and see if that makes the issue go away. And if that doesn't work I suppose I'll have to rely on software fan control.


I really don't want to RMA this board over such a minor flaw. That would be a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## Heidi

Just to say hi...new owner of this mobo...


----------



## bigfootnz

SneakySloth said:


> Can you take a picture of what you see in the bios and post it here?


Here it is


----------



## SneakySloth

bigfootnz said:


> Here it is



So you see where it says trfc1/2/4? Set that to auto and then enter your actual trfc value under trfc1 and if you have values for trfc2 and 4 as well you can enter them right under trfc 1.


----------



## bigfootnz

SneakySloth said:


> So you see where it says trfc1/2/4? Set that to auto and then enter your actual trfc value under trfc1 and if you have values for trfc2 and 4 as well you can enter them right under trfc 1.



Yes, that was the trick. Thanks


----------



## sLyX1978

ribosome said:


> It seems to happen after my system has been on for a while. I've only had this board since the middle of last month so I suppose you could say yes, it's been happening the whole time. A quick Google search shows other people with this same issue, and I haven't found anyone who's managed to resolve it. Currently I'm trying out a custom fan curve that sets the CPU fans to 100% regardless of temperature. I have an NH-D15 and can barely hear the fans even at full speed. I can't even hear them at all right now over the box fan I have sitting in my room that's running 24/7 these summer months. We'll see if the fan curve holds if/when I hit the 00 code bug again. If not I'll try disabling the temperature display (since I don't use it anyway) and see if that makes the issue go away. And if that doesn't work I suppose I'll have to rely on software fan control.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to RMA this board over such a minor flaw. That would be a giant pain in the ass.



I had the same issue. I simply replaced the board as I bought it on Amazon. No issues so far with the new one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribosome

sLyX1978 said:


> I had the same issue. I simply replaced the board as I bought it on Amazon. No issues so far with the new one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh. I'm really not willing to go through that ordeal.


----------



## kombine

Hi everyone! Starting today I am exhibiting strange behavior in that my air cooler does not ramp up the fans under CPU load. While stress testing with Prime95 today and I observed CPU package temperature rise to 93C, something I never had before. CPU fan stayed constant when both idle and under load at 327 RPM. I did the same tests yesterday, and everything was fine, temps never went above 76-78C. My cooler is Noctua NH-D15 plugged through a low RPM adapter. I never touched any fan settings and never set up any fan curves. Case fans also seem to have stopped adapting to CPU load. Can you advise me on how to begin troubleshoot this problem?

Thanks.


Edit: ribosome seems to have exactly the same issue. Ughhh, not really willing to go through RMA process at the moment. I'll be looking for a fix.


----------



## KedarWolf

kombine said:


> Hi everyone! Starting today I am exhibiting strange behavior in that my air cooler does not ramp up the fans under CPU load. While stress testing with Prime95 today and I observed CPU package temperature rise to 93C, something I never had before. CPU fan stayed constant when both idle and under load at 327 RPM. I did the same tests yesterday, and everything was fine, temps never went above 76-78C. My cooler is Noctua NH-D15 plugged through a low RPM adapter. I never touched any fan settings and never set up any fan curves. Case fans also seem to have stopped adapting to CPU load. Can you advise me on how to begin troubleshoot this problem?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Edit: ribosome seems to have exactly the same issue. Ughhh, not really willing to go through RMA process at the moment. I'll be looking for a fix.


That happened to me for several months. Also, not all slots in my BIOS profiles would save, some of them would be gone after rebooting.

Then one day I blew out my motherboard with my DataVac electric blower and everything now is working again, fan profiles AND BIOS profiles saving.

It was strange.


----------



## kombine

Thanks for the reply! This is strange, because my build is only one month old and it is practically pristine inside. Seeing that it happened to enough people makes me worried that there is a serious bug somewhere.


----------



## jamie1073

kombine said:


> Thanks for the reply! This is strange, because my build is only one month old and it is practically pristine inside. Seeing that it happened to enough people makes me worried that there is a serious bug somewhere.



Had that issue on my Ace motherboard. I had to update the LED firmware to fix it, back when it was a Beta Update and that was many months ago. My board would at times display 00 on my LED display and then the fans would no longer follow their set fan curves in the BIOS. I do not use the board to control any RGB so I have no idea of what the RGB was doing when this happened but the firmware update fixed the issue and it has never happened again.


----------



## kombine

jamie1073 said:


> Had that issue on my Ace motherboard. I had to update the LED firmware to fix it, back when it was a Beta Update and that was many months ago. My board would at times display 00 on my LED display and then the fans would no longer follow their set fan curves in the BIOS. I do not use the board to control any RGB so I have no idea of what the RGB was doing when this happened but the firmware update fixed the issue and it has never happened again.



Oh, thanks for the hint, the LED display is indeed showing 00! Will try to download firmware and report on the results.


Edit:

After finding reddit threads on this issue I reinstalled Dragon Center which prompted me to update LED firmware. After following the steps it told me to and rebooting the PC (I also disconnected the powerplug to be sure) LED stopped showing 00 and the fans now respect the curves! Thank you for your help


----------



## nicoco92

A new bios is out :

Version 7C35vA5
Release Date 2020-08-10
File Size 16.91 MB

Description 

- Improved boot time.
- Improved PS/2 KB/Mouse compatibility.
- Improved memory compatibility.


----------



## slickwicked

i installed latest bios, lost 2 out of five fans (not showing up) cpu fan was stuck at around 450, and memory would not do 3600mhz, had to clr cmos with battery out, reinstalled thru bios flashback and now it works fine


----------



## Heidi

I have installed the new BIOS and so far no issues..my 3200MHz 16-16-16-36 RAM works as 3600MHz 16-16-16-36...G.Skill is coming so I am running my 32Gb of T-Force Dark Pro above spec...so far so good...but I noticed the CPU is hotter now...will do an investigation over the next few days...


----------



## ribosome

kombine said:


> Oh, thanks for the hint, the LED display is indeed showing 00! Will try to download firmware and report on the results.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> After finding reddit threads on this issue I reinstalled Dragon Center which prompted me to update LED firmware. After following the steps it told me to and rebooting the PC (I also disconnected the powerplug to be sure) LED stopped showing 00 and the fans now respect the curves! Thank you for your help


 I installed Dragon Center but I got no such prompt. In the Live Update it mentions nothing about LED firmware. Did you do anything to get this prompt?


Also Dragon Center shows my LED Firmware on version A4. What version does yours show?


----------



## ribosome

Nevermind, I figured it out. I had to click the button that says "Advance" (nice software, MSI) in Live Update.


I'm on LED Firmware A7 now.


----------



## Scoty

How can update the LED Firmware and where can see which Version i have?


----------



## ribosome

Scoty said:


> How can update the LED Firmware and where can see which Version i have?


 You can use MSI Dragon Center to update the LED firmware and see what version you have.


I've already uninstalled it (because it's a piece of bloatware ****) so I'm going off memory here: Go to the System Info page in Dragon Center to see which LED firmware you have. To update it go to the Live Update page and click the button that says "Advance" in the top right, then click the checkbox next to the LED Firmware and click "install."


----------



## Scoty

I have install but i dont see any Update or which Version i have.

Edit: Ok i have found and i have A4 and can Update to A7. Also Flash Bios Button i can update.


----------



## jamie1073

Scoty said:


> I have install but i dont see any Update or which Version i have.
> 
> Edit: Ok i have found and i have A4 and can Update to A7. Also Flash Bios Button i can update.





Update at least the LED firmware. My Ace came with A4 and I updated to A5 and that is what fixed it. I have not updated since then because I refuse to install DC and I do not even use the limited RGB that is on my MB, I have RGB disabled in the BIOS since I can not control it without DC being installed.


----------



## Scoty

kombine said:


> After finding reddit threads on this issue I reinstalled Dragon Center which prompted me to update LED firmware. After following the steps it told me to and rebooting the PC (I also disconnected the powerplug to be sure) LED stopped showing 00 and the fans now respect the curves! Thank you for your help


You disconnect the powerplug after the update, why? i dont get any info for do this.


----------



## kombine

ribosome said:


> Nevermind, I figured it out. I had to click the button that says "Advance" (nice software, MSI) in Live Update.
> 
> 
> I'm on LED Firmware A7 now.



Did it fix the issue with the fans for you? As for Dragon Center, it's not the most pleasant experience. Half of the times the application just does not start for me and interim message "Please wait patiently" just pisses me off.


----------



## kombine

Scoty said:


> You disconnect the powerplug after the update, why? i dont get any info for do this.



I saw this helped someone on reddit and I did it just to be sure. Most likely it is not necessary especially because motherboards have a battery unit that keeps the settings when the plug is disconnected.


----------



## kombine

I have a question regarding BIOS update. My new board came with C35vA3 BIOS. Am I going to see any tangible improvements by updating to the latest version? I'm not really in the mood to troubleshoot any regressions


----------



## Eder

Hey guys, sorry I was busy with work. I just noticed a bios update (yep, really busy with work). I'll update tomorrow. Later than usual, sorry.


----------



## Eder

New mod release


----------



## Scoty

Thanks for the new Mod. Working perfect.


----------



## Jeffrey Kistler

Is anyone getting these whea-logger event 19 warnings (latest bios/windows2004)? I have gathered it's an issue with fclk instability but I find it hard to believe it's a CPU issue since I have copied over my memory overclock to an x570 tomahawk with the same cpu/memory and did not have these. I can pass hci memtest to 1200%, is anyone else getting these errors? All things are pointing to the motherboard


----------



## Cidious

This was an issue with A45 but not with the final version A4. Are you sure you're running A4?

EDIT: Oh, I see A5 is out. I'll give her a spin.


----------



## Jeffrey Kistler

Cidious said:


> This was an issue with A45 but not with the final version A4. Are you sure you're running A4?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I see A5 is out. I'll give her a spin.


Should I go back to A4? Haven't tried, my unify is only 2 weeks old


----------



## Scoty

I dont have WHEA with A5. I get WHEA only with to high Overclock or Undervolt.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone post their BIOS memory settings for 2x16GB at 3800MHz on the new release BIOS?

I can do this on 1.93 BIOS but can't even do 3733 on new BIOS.


----------



## Spilly44

Just stuck Dragon centre on
jeez what a piece of bloatware as Ribisome says
Done its updates.now taking it off
John


----------



## Spilly44

mmm
looks like Uclk divider not working unless some other reason
Auto =Uclk 916Mhz on 1800Mhz fclk and mem at 3600
uclk=memclock 916Mhz
Uclk=memclock/2 916Mhz

John


----------



## Spilly44

Now on A4 and its sorted


----------



## Cidious

Installed A5 and so far so good. Boot times about halved. BIOS time was 25+ seconds before. Now 12.9. Something happened there. 


No WHEA errors so far but I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## slickwicked

Eder said:


> New mod release


hi
is this for the x570 unify? and what did u add to it 
thanks


----------



## Cidious

A5 Rocksolid so far. Memtest all night no problems. No WHEA errors. Gamed for hours. All solid. New option available TSME or something. It's a memory encryption feature. I turned it off. 

https://developer.amd.com/sev/

Haven't benchmarked with it on yet.


----------



## Elrick

Spilly44 said:


> Just stuck Dragon centre on
> jeez what a piece of bloatware as Ribisome says
> Done its updates.now taking it off
> John



Can't you just install the driver only and avoid the 'Synapse-styled' Bloatware?

Did v2004 (latest version) of Windows, not install it's own version for you from the very beginning?


----------



## Eder

slickwicked said:


> Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> New mod release
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> is this for the x570 unify? and what did u add to it
> thanks
Click to expand...

Just a bump tot the latest bios version. I'm not missing any features with the Unify bios so nothing new. If some of you are missing any features we can discuss it here.


----------



## ribosome

Elrick said:


> Can't you just install the driver only and avoid the 'Synapse-styled' Bloatware?
> 
> Did v2004 (latest version) of Windows, not install it's own version for you from the very beginning?


There is no standalone version of the LED firmware that's available as far as I could find, and no Windows does not install it for you. The only way to get it is through DC.


----------



## Eder

ribosome said:


> Elrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just install the driver only and avoid the 'Synapse-styled' Bloatware?
> 
> Did v2004 (latest version) of Windows, not install it's own version for you from the very beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no standalone version of the LED firmware that's available as far as I could find, and no Windows does not install it for you. The only way to get it is through DC.
Click to expand...

https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB

We don't surrender to bloatware


----------



## Spilly44

On Bios A4
Fclk at 1800mhz and mem at 3600
uclk=memclock says uncoupled under AMD Ryzen Master
Uclk=memclock/2 says coupled under Ryzen Master

Surely should be the other way round?

john


----------



## nicoco92

Eder said:


> https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB
> 
> We don't surrender to bloatware



if you wanna brick your motherboard that's the way to go.
see feedback on the bugtracker.
I'm looking into this, but right now, better avoid it.


----------



## ribosome

Eder said:


> https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB
> 
> We don't surrender to bloatware


I'm pretty sure the LED firmware just controls the POST code display. Also I'd rather use the official one that MSI supplies rather than some third party firmware that, as nicoco92 alluded to, risks bricking my motherboard.


----------



## slickwicked

dragon center updated my led firmware and flshback button firmware


----------



## cosita88

*cosita88*



Eder said:


> New mod release


Hi.

I am an ACE user, what is your BIOS mod about?


----------



## sLyX1978

slickwicked said:


> dragon center updated my led firmware and flshback button firmware



What version of flashback button firmware do You have after update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slickwicked

sLyX1978 said:


> What version of flashback button firmware do You have after update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 i dunno, it said it was updating that and the led , i had no idea a button needed an update, and i couldnt make it pull up the button update again, or even see what it was referring to


----------



## BuckAhRue

*BIOS Update & Chipset Fan Spinning More*

Hello,

First time poster here.

I've noticed since the introduction of BIOS versions 7C35vA4 and 7C35vA5, the chipset fan on the motherboard will spin up very fast and loud more frequently than with other previous BIOS versions. It will spin up very fast and loud about every 3 minutes and then slow back down. Has anyone else noticed this as well? 
Is this considered normal operation? Are the recent BIOS updates supposed to make the fan run more often and louder than prior?

The fan hasn't ran this much and this loud before. My hardware configuration has not changed either.

Here is a link to the video 




50000 RPM?! 



*** UPDATE *** 

I've decided to flash back to BIOS version 7C35vA3. I also took another video comparing the chipset fan behavior.






The reading appears to be more credible as well. I'm not sure if there is an issue with my fan or if this is a bug? I also contacted MSI Support to open a ticket.


----------



## Spilly44

Im also having trouble with usb drop outs on A5 so going back to A4 to see if that cures it.


----------



## ribosome

Well I am currently up to 4 days uptime and I have not seen a repeat of the 00 LED bug/fan control issue that was plaguing me earlier. I'll update the thread if I do see it again but I'm considering it resolved for now.


Edit: Got to 6 days 12 hours before I decided to restart my computer.


----------



## orlfman

BuckAhRue said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> I've noticed since the introduction of BIOS versions 7C35vA4 and 7C35vA5, the chipset fan on the motherboard will spin up very fast and loud more frequently than with other previous BIOS versions. It will spin up very fast and loud about every 3 minutes and then slow back down. Has anyone else noticed this as well?
> Is this considered normal operation? Are the recent BIOS updates supposed to make the fan run more often and louder than prior?
> 
> The fan hasn't ran this much and this loud before. My hardware configuration has not changed either.
> 
> Here is a link to the video https://youtu.be/NPY--uugOZ4
> 
> 50000 RPM?!
> 
> 
> 
> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> I've decided to flash back to BIOS version 7C35vA3. I also took another video comparing the chipset fan behavior.
> 
> https://youtu.be/YP9rtkNc9XM
> 
> The reading appears to be more credible as well. I'm not sure if there is an issue with my fan or if this is a bug? I also contacted MSI Support to open a ticket.


i too have been having this problem since A4. prior the fan would spin more slowly and stay on longer. but it was dead silent. now it spins up super fast, quickly drops chipset temp, and then turns off. but it does it like a game of whac-a-mole. while before it would be on for like 5 - 8 minutes slowly, and quietly because of it, spinning until it drops to the shut off temp.

i also have the issue of my new razer viper not working in the bios. on either A4 and A5 which, A5, apparently bringing more mice support. i have to plug in my old logitech mouse if i want to use the bios.


----------



## BuckAhRue

orlfman said:


> i too have been having this problem since A4. prior the fan would spin more slowly and stay on longer. but it was dead silent. now it spins up super fast, quickly drops chipset temp, and then turns off. but it does it like a game of whac-a-mole. while before it would be on for like 5 - 8 minutes slowly, and quietly because of it, spinning until it drops to the shut off temp.
> 
> i also have the issue of my new razer viper not working in the bios. on either A4 and A5 which, A5, apparently bringing more mice support. i have to plug in my old logitech mouse if i want to use the bios.


^ I opened a ticket with MSI Support and informed them of the issue. I encourage you to do the same, and bring it to their attention. I had thought I was the only one who was experiencing this, because I've got dumb luck. 

I'm still running BIOS A3 with no issues, and yes the fan is quieter. It doesn't spin up to 50000 RPM's lol. I haven't had any problems with my peripherals. I'm using a Logitech G900.


----------



## slickwicked

anyone else have and issue where randomly on startup into windows keyboard and mouse dont work, and sometimes dont work in bios, and it needs to be restarted to get functionality back? ive had this issue sporadically since i got the board last year


----------



## BuckAhRue

slickwicked said:


> anyone else have and issue where randomly on startup into windows keyboard and mouse dont work, and sometimes dont work in bios, and it needs to be restarted to get functionality back? ive had this issue sporadically since i got the board last year


I haven't experienced any specific connection loss with my mouse/keyboard as of yet. 

But I do have horrendous mouse lag in the BIOS menu. Is that considered "normal" ??


----------



## Cidious

slickwicked said:


> anyone else have and issue where randomly on startup into windows keyboard and mouse dont work, and sometimes dont work in bios, and it needs to be restarted to get functionality back? ive had this issue sporadically since i got the board last year


CMOS reset! I had this but after a CMOS reset and manually putting the settings again it's sorted.


----------



## LOKI23NY

BuckAhRue said:


> I haven't experienced any specific connection loss with my mouse/keyboard as of yet.
> 
> But I do have horrendous mouse lag in the BIOS menu. Is that considered "normal" ??


Not sure if it's normal behavior but I've had this issue since I first got the mb. I've never had this issue on any other motherboards so I chalked it up to possibly being an MSI thing. My razer mouse would barely move when booting into the bios.

With the newest bios I've noticed that on some boots, when I go into the bios my keyboard doesn't want to work. Pulling the cable and plugging it back in will allow the keyboard to be detected and it works fine. I haven't had any issues when booting into windows.

Still playing with the A5 bios. My OC settings were not working and I had to start over and re tweak my memory timings.


----------



## slickwicked

i have a red led lit up next to my furthest right ddr4, its not one of the debug leds like the ones next to the psu 24pin plug, i cant find it anywhere in the manual, does everyone have this lit up?
i never noticed it and i stare at my mobo all the time 
thanks


----------



## BuckAhRue

*Slow/Laggy Mouse In BIOS*



LOKI23NY said:


> Not sure if it's normal behavior but I've had this issue since I first got the mb. I've never had this issue on any other motherboards so I chalked it up to possibly being an MSI thing. My razer mouse would barely move when booting into the bios.
> 
> With the newest bios I've noticed that on some boots, when I go into the bios my keyboard doesn't want to work. Pulling the cable and plugging it back in will allow the keyboard to be detected and it works fine. I haven't had any issues when booting into windows.
> 
> Still playing with the A5 bios. My OC settings were not working and I had to start over and re tweak my memory timings.


Yes, since day one, the mouse was practically unusable within the BIOS environment! I would assume a BIOS update would correct it. I agree, even older motherboards had a relatively faster smoother moving mouse than the X570 Unify. I wonder if it is an MSI issue or an X570 quirk? 

I am fortunate enough not to have any connection loss with my keyboard while booting into BIOS. For reference, I am using a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 v1.0 (I've been meaning to get a new keyboard).


----------



## slickwicked

Cidious said:


> CMOS reset! I had this but after a CMOS reset and manually putting the settings again it's sorted.


i do cmos all the time but ill try it again


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

slickwicked said:


> i have a red led lit up next to my furthest right ddr4, its not one of the debug leds like the ones next to the psu 24pin plug, i cant find it anywhere in the manual, does everyone have this lit up?
> i never noticed it and i stare at my mobo all the time
> thanks


I think I read somewhere that it’s an indicator that XMP is engaged


----------



## edhutner

@slickwicked
I got confirmation from MSI support that this light is indeed XMP light and it is on when A-XMP is enabled.


----------



## Cidious

edhutner said:


> @slickwicked
> I got confirmation from MSI support that this light is indeed XMP light and it is on when A-XMP is enabled.


Wow that's pretty slick actually! never seen it before. Now I know why haha.


----------



## slickwicked

edhutner said:


> @slickwicked
> I got confirmation from MSI support that this light is indeed XMP light and it is on when A-XMP is enabled.


hey thanks!! i was thinking something was faulty 
appreciate it


----------



## edhutner

In older versions (before A4) this light is not working 🙂


----------



## edhutner

I have a question about virtualization option. So far it has been off in the bios (I think it is default off). But soon I will need to run some virtual machines (vmware workstation). Does anybody know or have tested - if I turn on virtualization option in bios, will it have impact on performance and stability?


----------



## mrhenrymr

I just bought this mobo and the a Ryzen 3950. Does anyone know why my voltage keeps toggling between 1.4 and 1.3? my base speed is toggling 3.5 to 4.2 constantly just idling. My idle temp is 50c.


----------



## slickwicked

edhutner said:


> I have a question about virtualization option. So far it has been off in the bios (I think it is default off). But soon I will need to run some virtual machines (vmware workstation). Does anybody know or have tested - if I turn on virtualization option in bios, will it have impact on performance and stability?


for win 10? the only thing i know about vm is on win 10 pro enabling vm in bios turns on vm protection protocols in win 10, and you have to search around to get them off before running vm programs apparently


----------



## ribosome

slickwicked said:


> for win 10? the only thing i know about vm is on win 10 pro enabling vm in bios turns on vm protection protocols in win 10, and you have to search around to get them off before running vm programs apparently


 Uhhh not necessarily. I've never had to do anything like that.


Virtualization is one of the first things I turn on in the BIOS. I've never had any issues with stability or performance, but I've never done any comparisons regarding either between the setting on and off.


----------



## Cidious

ribosome said:


> Uhhh not necessarily. I've never had to do anything like that.
> 
> 
> Virtualization is one of the first things I turn on in the BIOS. I've never had any issues with stability or performance, but I've never done any comparisons regarding either between the setting on and off.


SVM on in bios does harm performance. It will lower BCLK somehow and it has some other nasty quirks like not being able to run Ryzen Master etc. Somehow in the new bios versions it's turned on by default where it wasn't before. Once I turned it off all my weird quirks went away and back to the good old days.


----------



## ribosome

Cidious said:


> SVM on in bios does harm performance. It will lower BCLK somehow and it has some other nasty quirks like not being able to run Ryzen Master etc. Somehow in the new bios versions it's turned on by default where it wasn't before. Once I turned it off all my weird quirks went away and back to the good old days.


I don't know what's going on with your board but it's NOT supposed to be like that at all. I have SVM enabled in BIOS and it doesn't have any effect on my BCLK (HWiNFO64 reports a solid 100.0 MHz), and I'm able to run Ryzen Master just fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> Here is a link to the latest X570 Unify BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> The E7C35AMS.A50 I included will flash with M-Flash if you prefer to do it that way.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AiRkKCnxK8_pitXBOKhup4Hd9M9kP2sB/view?usp=sharing


Have you also unlock all option?


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Have you also unlock all option?


No, I haven't, but brb, I'll update the unlocked one.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> No, I haven't, but brb, I'll update the unlocked one.


Ok great.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Have you also unlock all option?


New link using unlocked BIOS.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...cking-discussion-thread-158.html#post28587064


----------



## edhutner

It seems there are mixed opinions about virtualization option impact. So I did a few quick performance tests with the virtualization option (SVM) in bios off vs on.

Here are my results:

3d mark timespy
SVM off: 16340, 16470gpu, 15645cpu
SVM on: 16319, 16474gpu, 15493cpu
SVM on: 16325, 16470gpu, 15550cpu (second run)

Cinebench 20
SVM off: 9652
SVM on: 9647

Aida64 membench
SVM off: 59.1 56.5 62.5 64.7
SVM on: 59.1 56.5 62.6 64.6

Linpack xtreme, 10GB, 35000 eq
SVM off: 177sec 161GF
SVM on: 177sec 161GF

Blender bench 2.83, bmw scene
SVM off: 1m25s
SVM on: 1m26s

Randomx-stress
SVM off: 10274 H/s
SVM on: 10192 H/s

System is ryzen 3950 (just 30% raised limits), msi x570 unify A42 bios, 2x16 ddr3733 with tight timings, 2080 ti, win10 (2004)

It seems that there is some impact on the performance, but it's probably in margin of errors, so I can live with that.
No problem with RyzenMaster tool or stability so far.


----------



## Nepenthes

SVM should not have any effect on performance BUT enabling Hyper-V/Sandbox is known to downclock BCLK some significant percentage (in my case down to 98.6 MHz). See for example:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1738948-crikey-ryzen-svm-performance-loss.html


----------



## edhutner

@Nepenthes you are absolutely correct. I enabled Windows Sandbox feature and after reboot the bclk is 99mhz. Quick run of cinebench r20 also lowered the score with about 200pts (9457). That is a considerable loss /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif

Actually windows sandbox is nice and easy to use feature, but in that case I will use virtualbox or vmware if i can get a license from work.

Attached is a hwinfo graphs data for cb20 runs hv off vs on.

Strange thing is that with hyperv on, I get a little higher average clock and power usage, but cb20 score is much lower. Probably this could be explained from the link you send that with hyperv enabled even the host os is running in vm.


----------



## slickwicked

ribosome said:


> Uhhh not necessarily. I've never had to do anything like that.
> 
> 
> Virtualization is one of the first things I turn on in the BIOS. I've never had any issues with stability or performance, but I've never done any comparisons regarding either between the setting on and off.


on mine it turns on core isolation and memory integrity, and with those on i cant run programs like amd ryzen master and it messes with a few other programs, i can go thru and disable the core isolation and memory integrity, but its easier for me to do it in bios


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> Here is a link to the latest @Eder ;unlocked X570 Unify BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the latest BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> The E7C35AMS.A50 I included will flash with M-Flash if you prefer to do it that way.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MHo-HmqmZw6IjYF_xxNB_uxuBTyeqCE1/view?usp=sharing


thanks worked beautifully, now the bios options kinda rival what my r5e had, lol lots a stuff i dont know anything about


----------



## KedarWolf

*IMPORTANT NOTE: If you flashed the unlocked modded BIOS from yesterday, the tool I used to mod it was missing the MMTool files. It'll still flash and it seemed all the mods worked, but I cannot guarantee they all actually did apply.

Reflash this fixed version.
*
Here is a link to the latest @Eder unlocked X570 Unify BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.

Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.

Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.

Next type


Code:


flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin

 and let it finish.

*It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the latest BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*

I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. 

It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.

The E7C35AMS.A50 I included will flash with M-Flash if you prefer to do it that way.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1awhrmuYKtnEYAkvivelu8f7L65sJMn2h/view?usp=sharing


----------



## cosita88

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: If you flashed the unlocked modded BIOS from yesterday, the tool I used to mod it was missing the MMTool files. It'll still flash and it seemed all the mods worked, but I cannot guarantee they all actually did apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Reflash this fixed version.
> 
> *
> 
> Here is a link to the latest @Eder unlocked X570 Unify BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> 
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> 
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the latest BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> 
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> The E7C35AMS.A50 I included will flash with M-Flash if you prefer to do it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1awhrmuYKtnEYAkvivelu8f7L65sJMn2h/view?usp=sharing


Great work

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: If you flashed the unlocked modded BIOS from yesterday, the tool I used to mod it was missing the MMTool files. It'll still flash and it seemed all the mods worked, but I cannot guarantee they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed version.
> *
> Here is a link to the latest @Eder unlocked X570 Unify BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the latest BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> The E7C35AMS.A50 I included will flash with M-Flash if you prefer to do it that way.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1awhrmuYKtnEYAkvivelu8f7L65sJMn2h/view?usp=sharing





Tantawi said:


> The MMTool is not needed anymore for the recent versions, per the info in the thread, it would fail to integrate the firmwares otherwise, so no need to worry here, the old BIOS you generated is exactly like the new one.


----------



## Eder

Flashrom is the best. Never looked back.


----------



## ribosome

Other than the unlocked options, what's the difference between this and the official A50 BIOS? Also, what unlocked options are there and what do they do?


----------



## LOKI23NY

ribosome said:


> Other than the unlocked options, what's the difference between this and the official A50 BIOS? Also, what unlocked options are there and what do they do?


I was wondering the same thing. What is the difference between this bios and the one Eder posted in post #1530? 

If am reading correctly, KedarWolf added the updated firmwares and unlocked additional options in the bios?


----------



## KedarWolf

LOKI23NY said:


> I was wondering the same thing. What is the difference between this bios and the one Eder posted in post #1530?
> 
> If am reading correctly, KedarWolf added the updated firmwares and unlocked additional options in the bios?


 @Eder unlocked the BIOS, I just modded the latest firmwares and microcodes.

Edit: I just checked, mine has newer GOP firmware, which only matters if you're using a CPU with integrated graphics, newer ethernet firmware and one newer microcode which likely doesn't affect most people, only those using a CPU that uses the 00800F12 microcode, not 3000 series CPUs I know.


----------



## KedarWolf

On our boards, AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS best for memory overclocking.

I get the below with it TM5 25 rounds stable, struggle get 3733 CL16 with latest.

I linked it below.











https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YqBhkkR-vzKEpUq6_UcpGMmV6kPt_ils/view?usp=sharing

or here.

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...570-unify-ms7c35&catid=268&Itemid=169&lang=en


----------



## Eder

KedarWolf said:


> @Eder unlocked the BIOS, I just modded the latest firmwares and microcodes.
> 
> Edit: I just checked, mine has newer GOP firmware, which only matters if you're using a CPU with integrated graphics, newer ethernet firmware and one newer microcode which likely doesn't affect most people, only those using a CPU that uses the 00800F12 microcode, not 3000 series CPUs I know.


I'll update the drive, thanks!


----------



## Scoty

New Final Bios A6 is out.


----------



## Spilly44

Hi All

Is there a point on a 3950X where the extra data from higher speed memory outweighs the rise in latency.I have worked out that to bring the fclk back to 1800Mhz
I would need DDR4 7200 but does the jump from say 55gbs read to 61gbs read outweigh latency moving from 66ns to 71 ns with mem at 4400?
Thanks for any help.Still finding best bios is A3

Smiffy


----------



## Eder

New bios release mod

If you're using flashrom and prefer something like bios.bin just rename it. My flashrom disk accepts the msi name


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> New bios release mod
> 
> If you're using flashrom and prefer something like bios.bin just rename it. My flashrom disk accepts the msi name


The Mod working fine here.


----------



## ribosome

Is it worth updating to the new BIOS? I read somewhere that AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1 has better memory overclocking support. Is that true?


----------



## KedarWolf

ribosome said:


> Is it worth updating to the new BIOS? I read somewhere that AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1 has better memory overclocking support. Is that true?


I can't get 3800MHz to post on the newer BIOS's but on the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS I get 3800MHz with really great timings TM5 Stable.






MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)


Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers




www.station-drivers.com





Unlocked version by Eder of the 1.0.0.5 BIOS.






E7C35AMS.A42







drive.google.com


----------



## OmarAj

KedarWolf said:


> I can't get 3800MHz to post on the newer BIOS's but on the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS I get 3800MHz with really great timings TM5 Stable.


I have the same problem. After 1.0.0.5 I can only boot 3800 if have vSoc on Auto around 1.08 to 1.1, if I do it manually no boot


----------



## ribosome

Which one was 1.0.0.5? A4 was the update to ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.0.2, A5 doesn't list an AGESA version, and A6 is the update to ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1.

In fact on A4 I couldn't boot or even POST at 3800 MHz, but now on A5 I can (although I get memory errors). So that's strange.

Also I can't load any of the downloads at Support For MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global at all right now. It just comes up blank like this:









It doesn't work in Firefox, it doesn't work in Chrome, and it doesn't work in Edge.


----------



## KedarWolf

ribosome said:


> Which one was 1.0.0.5? A4 was the update to ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.0.2, A5 doesn't list an AGESA version, and A6 is the update to ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1.
> 
> In fact on A4 I couldn't boot or even POST at 3800 MHz, but now on A5 I can (although I get memory errors). So that's strange.
> 
> Also I can't load any of the downloads at Support For MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global at all right now. It just comes up blank like this:
> View attachment 2458756
> 
> 
> It doesn't work in Firefox, it doesn't work in Chrome, and it doesn't work in Edge.


Do you even check links?






MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)


Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers




www.station-drivers.com





Unlocked version by Eder of the 1.0.0.5 BIOS.






E7C35AMS.A42







drive.google.com


----------



## aussie7

probably been asked a thousand times, what is unlocked in the Eder bios ?
TIA


----------



## ribosome

KedarWolf said:


> Do you even check links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)
> 
> 
> Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.station-drivers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked version by Eder of the 1.0.0.5 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E7C35AMS.A42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Sorry, you're right, I didn't realize there would be a listing of the BIOS updates in that first link there.


----------



## ribosome

So I went and tested A6 anyway and HOLY **** this update is bad. It breaks Secure Boot (Windows doesn't boot when it's enabled) and XMP doesn't even work anymore.

Do they even test this ****? God damn.


----------



## aussie7

with every version of bios I have tried on this board, from A30 to A60. I have had to re test and change my settings to achieve the same cpu and ram overclock 
oh well at least it's fun to do, thanks MSI


----------



## Cidious

Got WHEA errors on the latest A60

Anyone?


----------



## sLyX1978

Cidious said:


> Got WHEA errors on the latest A60
> 
> Anyone?


Want to know exactly the same...can't run ram at 3800 like I used to before A5


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie7

sLyX1978 said:


> Want to know exactly the same...can't run ram at 3800 like I used to before A5


I had the same issue at 3800mhz with A60 before on A50 I had 
VDDG CCD VOLT and VDDG IOD VOLT - set to auto - now have to set voltage to boot up without errors


----------



## ribosome

aussie7 said:


> I had the same issue at 3800mhz with A60 before on A50 I had
> VDDG CCD VOLT and VDDG IOD VOLT - set to auto - now have to set voltage to boot up without errors


Maybe auto voltage isn't working anymore and that's why XMP is broken for me on A60.


----------



## sLyX1978

aussie7 said:


> I had the same issue at 3800mhz with A60 before on A50 I had
> VDDG CCD VOLT and VDDG IOD VOLT - set to auto - now have to set voltage to boot up without errors


I can boot on 3800 no problems, but I'm getting WHEA errors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arni90

No issues with A60 on my end


----------



## Cidious

Been fiddling around with settings. But can't find anything out of order.. It just keeps freezing and rebooting. Even froze in the bios just now...

Seems like the 1900IF is not stable with this bios. MSI or AMD seems to have F-ed up just like with A44 or A45 back then. (forgot which one it was)


----------



## Cidious

Arni90 said:


> No issues with A60 on my end


Thanks for confirming you are ok. Are you running 1900 IF and 3800 mem? Could you share your settings? Edie? Bdie?


----------



## Cidious

Raising VDDG to 1050mv seemed to fix the culprit.. I used to run it on 950mv... Great job MSI


----------



## Cidious

MSI replied to me too today with the same suggestion after I already had it sorted:










But what we can take from it is that MSI is aware and that raising the VDDG might solve your issue. Please give it a try if you're still struggling.


----------



## edhutner

New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores


You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...




www.guru3d.com




Currently sitting on A42 rock stable, but probably will try the new A6.


----------



## LOKI23NY

I've rolled back to A42. A5 and A6 were causing major issues. I tried playing around with memory timings for a while yesterday and just gave up.


----------



## Spilly44

Trying A60.seems ok t the mo and seems to boot a bit faster as well.Seems to sit on 02 code quite a while.
Anyone know why bios always saying I have 2 keyboards and 2 mice?
tia
Smiffy


----------



## N2Gaming

I have been away for a while dealing with life and new girlfriend. So any way I'm back to playing with my pc again and was just looking at my pc score. I have not read every post since my last visit so please excuse me if this has already been discussed. In any case I was curious to see if Win 10 was able to give a pc score like win 7 does. I found out that it does not have the gui window like win 7 does for scoreing a pc but there is still a way to get the score of your pc. I did it and found out that my disk drive is the lowest scoring componant in my pc at 8.65 while the rest of the pc get's 9+ points. I've never seen a perfect 10. Is any one running a perfect 10?


----------



## KedarWolf

N2Gaming said:


> I have been away for a while dealing with life and new girlfriend. So any way I'm back to playing with my pc again and was just looking at my pc score. I have not read every post since my last visit so please excuse me if this has already been discussed. In any case I was curious to see if Win 10 was able to give a pc score like win 7 does. I found out that it does not have the gui window like win 7 does for scoreing a pc but there is still a way to get the score of your pc. I did it and found out that my disk drive is the lowest scoring componant in my pc at 8.65 while the rest of the pc get's 9+ points. I've never seen a perfect 10. Is any one running a perfect 10?
> 
> View attachment 2459144


Here is mine with a Gen 4 M.2.



Code:


PS D:\> & '.\new .ps1'


Perf_WinExp_D3D : 9.9
Perf_WinExp_DSK : 9.05
Perf_WinExp_CPU : 9.5
Perf_WinExp_AVG : 9.57
Perf_WinExp_RAM : 9.5
Perf_WinExp_VID : 9.9
Perf_WinExp_All : 9.05


----------



## 84stangman

N2Gaming said:


> I have been away for a while dealing with life and new girlfriend. So any way I'm back to playing with my pc again and was just looking at my pc score. I have not read every post since my last visit so please excuse me if this has already been discussed. In any case I was curious to see if Win 10 was able to give a pc score like win 7 does. I found out that it does not have the gui window like win 7 does for scoreing a pc but there is still a way to get the score of your pc. I did it and found out that my disk drive is the lowest scoring componant in my pc at 8.65 while the rest of the pc get's 9+ points. I've never seen a perfect 10. Is any one running a perfect 10?
> 
> View attachment 2459144


This is what I got - 3950X stock, -0,1v offset + 2080TI,


----------



## Cidious

I don't think those scores don't mean jack... it's a very old way of measuring suitable for older hardware not the current day stuf...


----------



## LOKI23NY

What setting is everyone using for BCLK? I had this set to auto because the board would not allow me to set a value of 100. I've been playing around with timings and settings since I had been having issues with my OC and the newer bioses. I have now manually set BCLK to a value of 100.05 and with limited testing I have not seen any WHEA errors popping up. I still need to test this with some of the settings I was previously having issues with, but I'm wondering if the BCLK set to auto was causing issues?


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> I don't think those scores don't mean jack... it's a very old way of measuring suitable for older hardware not the current day stuf...


Well I was just curious is all. I'm not ever going to have the top of the line fastest money can buy PC when I can have a pc that is way faster than I will ever need while spending a few bills less. 

How much faster would or could my load times bee with a faster disk. I thought I had a pretty fast disk but I'm not even sure my system is optimized for performance. I have it set to balanced atm. I'm sure there are some bios settings that could potentially make the system run a little faster.


----------



## sLyX1978

N2Gaming said:


> Well I was just curious is all. I'm not ever going to have the top of the line fastest money can buy PC when I can have a pc that is way faster than I will ever need while spending a few bills less.
> 
> How much faster would or could my load times bee with a faster disk. I thought I had a pretty fast disk but I'm not even sure my system is optimized for performance. I have it set to balanced atm. I'm sure there are some bios settings that could potentially make the system run a little faster.


Not much. Faster SSD are not really much faster in regular use cases like windows or gaming. That last bit might change with new RTX cards and Microsoft DirectStorage. One of the biggest benefits of having ultra fast SSD is when editing large 4k/8k video files.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muqeshem

The last thing I went and I am pretty sure every other user wants is to have a bios upgrade that won't hinder the overclocking presettings. In fact, I would like to get a better overclocking settings with lower voltages. I am still using A.30 guys, I won't roll to any other update unless my preset settings which holds #1 to date in Blender Classroom benchmark!


----------



## Cidious

LOKI23NY said:


> What setting is everyone using for BCLK? I had this set to auto because the board would not allow me to set a value of 100. I've been playing around with timings and settings since I had been having issues with my OC and the newer bioses. I have now manually set BCLK to a value of 100.05 and with limited testing I have not seen any WHEA errors popping up. I still need to test this with some of the settings I was previously having issues with, but I'm wondering if the BCLK set to auto was causing issues?


I literally solved the WHEA errors by just raising VDDG. VDDP at 0.900v and VDDG at 1.050v. But make sure to confirm the settings in Ryzen Master. I had an issue with the settings not sticking from the bios settings which still resulted in instability. Solved this by setting it to Auto, rebooting and setting them again.


----------



## blackguard

Cidious said:


> But make sure to confirm the settings in Ryzen Master. I had an issue with the settings not sticking from the bios settings which still resulted in instability. Solved this by setting it to Auto, rebooting and setting them again.


I think this is because changing VDDP and VDDG (and a few other settings if I'm not mistaken) need a cold boot to apply. When you change these from auto to something else, the mobo forces a shutdown & queues a cold boot, but when you simply change a modified value, it doesn't. That was my experience when I was stabilizing my 1900 IF last year.


----------



## Spilly44

Ta confused
I have reset my fan speeds all using system fans.They all change apart from system 5 refuses to let me move the 3rd temp/fan spot
Any ideas anyone?
tia
Smiffy


----------



## Carbonic

Tomorrow arrives the auto overclocking tool. Looking forward to trying and hearing how well it will work with this board:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310526652758274051


----------



## Cidious

MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global


Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING




www.msi.com





A73 Agesa 1.0.1.0 beta bios with official Vermeer support. 

I'll let you guys know how it runs.


----------



## Arni90

Cidious said:


> MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global
> 
> 
> Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A73 Agesa 1.0.1.0 beta bios with official Vermeer support.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it runs.


I tried it now, no difference in terms of memory OC for me. CTR seems to work too, can't find spread spectrum.

BIG CHANGE: mouse movement in BIOS is significantly improved


----------



## blackguard

Spilly44 said:


> Ta confused
> I have reset my fan speeds all using system fans.They all change apart from system 5 refuses to let me move the 3rd temp/fan spot
> Any ideas anyone?
> tia
> Smiffy


Is the behavior the same with a CMOS clear? I've had issues with Fan 5 accepting changes but not reading RPM correctly, therefore not applying settings correctly. I submitted a ticket to MSI but they were unable to repro.
I gave up on fan control with this mobo - currently using a Corsair Commander Pro I bought a few years ago.


----------



## skline00

blackguard, I also use a Corsair Commander Pro for 6 of my 7 fans on my 3900x/Rad VII combo. These are my radiator fans for my 480mm and 360mm radiators. Much easier.


----------



## Cidious

Arni90 said:


> I tried it now, no difference in terms of memory OC for me. CTR seems to work too, can't find spread spectrum.
> 
> BIG CHANGE: mouse movement in BIOS is significantly improved


I can confirm his findings. Mouse is a HUGE up. and CTR works fine. I haven't seen or looked for spread spectrum in this version. I know it was in the last version. Memory stable with old settings.


----------



## Carbonic

~ 10% performance increase with CTR with the initial result and no tweaking. Silver sample. Pretty good.


----------



## Dannyz

hey guys just got this board with a 3800XT, cooled by a H115i pro XT 280mm aio. I ran some CB R20 runs and the multiecore score seems to line-up with what i'm seeing from other review sites. However i'm noticing my single core score to be only around 510 when I've seen most reviewers showing scores around 530-540


----------



## Carbonic

Dannyz said:


> hey guys just got this board with a 3800XT, cooled by a H115i pro XT 280mm aio. I ran some CB R20 runs and the multiecore score seems to line-up with what i'm seeing from other review sites. However i'm noticing my single core score to be only around 510 when I've seen most reviewers showing scores around 530-540


Single-core boosts during light workloads will be lower. You sacrifice some of the max boost to gain more all core performance.
Unless you get a CCX overclock above the stock boost behavior ofc.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> I can confirm his findings. Mouse is a HUGE up. and CTR works fine. I haven't seen or looked for spread spectrum in this version. I know it was in the last version. Memory stable with old settings.


CTR app keeps raising clocks without finding any errors until my PC randomly reboots. I know the clocks are above my Prime95 tested stability when I test myself can take an hour or more to get an error

I tried with my stress tested RAM overclock and every other setting I use except changing LLC and put CPU ratio and voltage on Auto.

I also tried the app on BIOS defaults with and without XMP loaded, just the LLC changed, still rebooted randomly.

I did learn from the app however, my CCX 2 is the higher quality one, followed my CCX 1, CCX 3 and CCX 4 and adjusted my CCX overclock accordingly.

I'm Blender Classroom stable at 44.25/44.50/43.75/43.50 CCX overclock on my 3950x with BLCK at 100.45 with really great CL14 RAM timings for Dual Rank 2x16GB and using Blender Open Data benchmark got the #1 Blender 2.90 Classroom benchmark for a 3950x (which will soon be beaten by the person who's 3950x does 4.6GHz all CCX's at decent voltages and CL14, they have a golden CPU).


----------



## Dannyz

Carbonic said:


> Single-core boosts during light workloads will be lower. You sacrifice some of the max boost to gain more all core performance.
> Unless you get a CCX overclock above the stock boost behavior ofc.



But single core boost is very work dependent. CBR20 single core test literally just tests one thread. Whatever though I manage to fiddle around with some bios settings and manage to get a score of 540 and all core scores are also higher too.


----------



## slickwicked

after i do a bios flash back from the usb port on the back, the board doesnt boot and gives led debug code 00, i retry and remove ddr4 and usb , still does it comes back with 00, basically i just keep messing with it and it eventually starts to boot and then its fine, ive been build ing pcs a long time, but i have never had this issue, is this board on its way out? it was doinf this for months thanks


----------



## slickwicked

KedarWolf said:


> CTR app keeps raising clocks without finding any errors until my PC randomly reboots. I know the clocks are above my Prime95 tested stability when I test myself can take an hour or more to get an error
> 
> I tried with my stress tested RAM overclock and every other setting I use except changing LLC and put CPU ratio and voltage on Auto.
> 
> I also tried the app on BIOS defaults with and without XMP loaded, just the LLC changed, still rebooted randomly.
> 
> I did learn from the app however, my CCX 2 is the higher quality one, followed my CCX 1, CCX 3 and CCX 4 and adjusted my CCX overclock accordingly.
> 
> I'm Blender Classroom stable at 44.25/44.50/43.75/43.50 CCX overclock on my 3950x with BLCK at 100.45 with really great CL14 RAM timings for Dual Rank 2x16GB and using Blender Open Data benchmark got the #1 Blender 2.90 Classroom benchmark for a 3950x (which will soon be beaten by the person who's 3950x does 4.6GHz all CCX's at decent voltages and CL14, they have a golden CPU).


on ctr when it lists vdroop, whats the percentage of voltrrage drop your trying to get, it goes from 1 to .5 on llc 2


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

KedarWolf said:


> CTR app keeps raising clocks without finding any errors until my PC randomly reboots. I know the clocks are above my Prime95 tested stability when I test myself can take an hour or more to get an error
> 
> I tried with my stress tested RAM overclock and every other setting I use except changing LLC and put CPU ratio and voltage on Auto.
> 
> I also tried the app on BIOS defaults with and without XMP loaded, just the LLC changed, still rebooted randomly.
> 
> I did learn from the app however, my CCX 2 is the higher quality one, followed my CCX 1, CCX 3 and CCX 4 and adjusted my CCX overclock accordingly.
> 
> I'm Blender Classroom stable at 44.25/44.50/43.75/43.50 CCX overclock on my 3950x with BLCK at 100.45 with really great CL14 RAM timings for Dual Rank 2x16GB and using Blender Open Data benchmark got the #1 Blender 2.90 Classroom benchmark for a 3950x (which will soon be beaten by the person who's 3950x does 4.6GHz all CCX's at decent voltages and CL14, they have a golden CPU).


Similar experience with CTR and reboots with my 3700X gold sample if I use the reference and max values from the diagnosis (4425/4500/1.275). If I knock it down to 4000/4425 it settles in at 4375 for both CCXs @1.275V. Vdroop is in the neighborhood of 1.0~1.2 @LLC3. I can get 4400x2 @1.3V, 1.325V doesn't get me any higher.

I know from my own previous testing that I can't run P95 small FFTs anywhere above 4325, instant reboot. I recall Buildzoid mentioning that in his experience MSI boards were sensitive to P95.

Performance with CTR is a little iffy. CB, CPU-Z, and IBT scores seem in line, but Blender BMW comes in worse than stock. Haven't had a chance to troubleshoot it yet, not sure if it's worth it. BIOS OC 4350/+0.1875 yields about the same performance without the extra software. Is there some difference in the way that CTR handles the OC vs just entering the same values in BIOS?


----------



## Spilly44

blackguard said:


> Is the behavior the same with a CMOS clear? I've had issues with Fan 5 accepting changes but not reading RPM correctly, therefore not applying settings correctly. I submitted a ticket to MSI but they were unable to repro.
> I gave up on fan control with this mobo - currently using a Corsair Commander Pro I bought a few years ago.


Flashed to A42 as never tried it before
fan 5 now working properly and 3800 at cas 15 which I have never managed before so gonna see what A42 does for a while
John


----------



## Cidious

Everybody is reading too much into golden sample... and pushing clocks way too high. The measurement is not perfect yet. And in the cases above this clearly off.. 4.4Ghz at 1.25v is just unrealistic... Try something more reasonable and report back please.


----------



## blackguard

Just to add to the reports, I've been running 1900/3800 with VDDG 1050mV on bios A73 since it came out, no WHEA errors, crashes, BSODs or other odd behavior so far.


----------



## Cidious

blackguard said:


> Just to add to the reports, I've been running 1900/3800 with VDDG 1050mV on bios A73 since it came out, no WHEA errors, crashes, BSODs or other odd behavior so far.


Good to read!


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

blackguard said:


> Just to add to the reports, I've been running 1900/3800 with VDDG 1050mV on bios A73 since it came out, no WHEA errors, crashes, BSODs or other odd behavior so far.


Could you please post your timings? I had stability with occasional WHEA errors at CL14 on A42, A50 has been a no-go. Still dragging my feet on A73 but if it's an improvement maybe I'll make it my weekend project.


----------



## blackguard

Timings are in my sig but I can't run CL14 with my Micron Rev.E set so not likely to be useful for you.


----------



## slickwicked

is there a way to keep my 3900x on mis x570 unify from downclocking? ive turned off everything and its still does it thanks


----------



## slickwicked

is anyone using the 1usmus power plan along with the ctr?


----------



## Eder

New beta bios mod testing and incoming


----------



## Spilly44

Damn this Be8aur mod kit for arctic cooler is a pain.Fitting is easy but getting the piece of paper underneath so you don't hit the board with the bolts is difficult
think ill take the board out to check and see if M4 x 10 is better idea.maybe some self adhesive sticker on the board might help
John


----------



## blackguard

Spilly44 said:


> Damn this Be8aur mod kit for arctic cooler is a pain.Fitting is easy but getting the piece of paper underneath so you don't hit the board with the bolts is difficult
> think ill take the board out to check and see if M4 x 10 is better idea.maybe some self adhesive sticker on the board might help
> John


Assuming we're talking about the Liquid Freezers - I increased mounting pressure on mine by adding washers between the screws and the mounting holes, no fancy mounting kits needed. I wouldn't increase mounting pressure too much anyway, as the mounting brackets themselves are held by 1 screw each.



slickwicked said:


> is there a way to keep my 3900x on mis x570 unify from downclocking? ive turned off everything and its still does it thanks


I think you have to set minimum processor frequency in the power plan to 100%. If it's 99% it'll downclock. 1usmus comes with 99% min if I'm not mistaken - haven't used it in a long while.
Alternately you could disable the C-States & PSS Extensions settings in the BIOS, but AMD recommends against it.


----------



## Spilly44

> Spilly44 said:
> Damn this Be8aur mod kit for arctic cooler is a pain.Fitting is easy but getting the piece of paper underneath so you don't hit the board with the bolts is difficult
> think ill take the board out to check and see if M4 x 10 is better idea.maybe some self adhesive sticker on the board might help
> John


Assuming we're talking about the Liquid Freezers - I increased mounting pressure on mine by adding washers between the screws and the mounting holes, no fancy mounting kits needed. I wouldn't increase mounting pressure too much anyway, as the mounting brackets themselves are held by 1 screw each.

Thanks Blackguard.Appreciated


----------



## Eder

New beta bios with unlocked cbs+pbs mod


----------



## eliwankenobi

Spilly44 said:


> Assuming we're talking about the Liquid Freezers - I increased mounting pressure on mine by adding washers between the screws and the mounting holes, no fancy mounting kits needed. I wouldn't increase mounting pressure too much anyway, as the mounting brackets themselves are held by 1 screw each.
> 
> Thanks Blackguard.Appreciated


How much better performance did you get by adding the washers? Arctic supposedly made them so they do the exact amount of pressure... I wish they did the scews with springs or something.


----------



## blackguard

Unknown - I didn't test because thermal performance wasn't my concern. I only added them because I was getting high-pitched resonance when I switched from Kryonaut to Conductonaut, and it was bothering me whenever the noise floor in my room dropped too low. This let me make slight pressure adjustments that eliminated the resonance... or at least tuned it beyond my hearing range.


----------



## mongoled

Anyone doing BCLK overclocking on this board ?

Whats max stable BCLK you have reached ??


----------



## Spilly44

Weird.I got that as well when the bottom 2 bolts where not tightened enough.
prob pump resonating on the mounting.
John


----------



## happydog

Hello!
Has anyone had a problem with (F4-3600C18D-16GTZR or related GSKILL) with XMP 3600? My monitor won't turn on the first start in the morning (keyboard, mouse, all rgb etc. yes.) during the day works well if I shut down / reset. But the first start of the day NEVER works well.
Tried with DRAM Calculator values and didnt boot.(safe)
Now im triyng 3200 xmp to see if it works well. Should i try AMD OC instead of XMP? Im new to this..
Another thing would be, if it was not possible to put the ram at 3600, could I leave it at 3200 cl14 or smt? Would I get a good performance?
I am using 3900x 2x16GB G.Skill 32 GB F4-3600C18D-16GTZR
Any kind of help is welcome, thanks you.

*CPU-Z*
*CPU*
*MEMORY*
*SPD*
*Thaiphoon*
*DRAM Calculator recommended values SAFE **3600** ||| **3200 SAFE *
*RYZEN MASTER (**1**) (**2**)*
_none of them work_​Please excuse the typos / grammar, doing my best :/


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> New beta bios with unlocked cbs+pbs mod


thx working good.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> New beta bios mod testing and incoming


@Eder Did you manage to look at the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS you unlocked for me that has the two menus still locked I shared pictures of with you?

I ask because it's the only BIOS I can even boot 3800MHz on and I get great timings with it.

It the 7C34v193 Godlike BIOS you unlocked. 

Edit: And find the AGESA 1.0.0.5 Unify BIOS Eder shared, peeps. It has the best memory overclocking I have ever tried so far. Every other BIOS I can only do 3733.


----------



## mongoled

Will also be joining this club



Will probably take up to 10 days to get here from Germany, was going to get the Tomahawk, but the lack of several features pushed me the Unify


----------



## blackguard

happydog said:


> Hello!
> Has anyone had a problem with (F4-3600C18D-16GTZR or related GSKILL) with XMP 3600? My monitor won't turn on the first start in the morning (keyboard, mouse, all rgb etc. yes.) during the day works well if I shut down / reset. But the first start of the day NEVER works well.
> Tried with DRAM Calculator values and didnt boot.(safe)
> Now im triyng 3200 xmp to see if it works well. Should i try AMD OC instead of XMP? Im new to this..
> Another thing would be, if it was not possible to put the ram at 3600, could I leave it at 3200 cl14 or smt? Would I get a good performance?
> I am using 3900x 2x16GB G.Skill 32 GB F4-3600C18D-16GTZR
> Any kind of help is welcome, thanks you.
> 
> *CPU-Z*
> *CPU*
> *MEMORY*
> *SPD*
> *Thaiphoon*
> *DRAM Calculator recommended values SAFE **3600** ||| **3200 SAFE *
> *RYZEN MASTER (**1**) (**2**)*
> _none of them work_​Please excuse the typos / grammar, doing my best :/


Go with 3600 XMP for now and make sure it sets voltage to 1.35V correctly. If it doesn't, set it to 1.35V manually. Alternately, it's entirely possible the system isn't providing enough voltage on a cold boot. Bump it up to 1.4V and see if that helps.
You don't have to worry about killing your ram since JEDEC specification says DDR4 needs to safely take up to 1.5V (though the JEDEC spec doesn't say anything about it having to be stable, so don't go overboard).


----------



## rares495

mongoled said:


> Will also be joining this club
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably take up to 10 days to get here from Germany, was going to get the Tomahawk, but the lack of several features pushed me the Unify


Good choice. The Unify is a better board.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

Using a old bios (from the end of last year, AGESA 1.0.0.4 A20) I was able to get 3800cl15 24/7 stable with these settings and using 1.45v, the only thing I did was use the attached manual profile and increase the voltage , however after updating the bios, my pc doesn't even boot when trying to 3800cl15, I messed with ProdcODT and CAD_BUS a little, but without success. Could someone give me some light ???


----------



## KedarWolf

DaniloFerracini said:


> Using a old bios (from the end of last year, AGESA 1.0.0.4 A20) I was able to get 3800cl15 24/7 stable with these settings and using 1.45v, the only thing I did was use the attached manual profile and increase the voltage , however after updating the bios, my pc doesn't even boot when trying to 3800cl15, I messed with ProdcODT and CAD_BUS a little, but without success. Could someone give me some light ???
> 
> View attachment 2461162
> View attachment 2461163


Try the A4.2 beta. The latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.






MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)


Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers




www.station-drivers.com





I get the below with it which is amazing, TM5 25 Cycles stable. And with a 100.45 BLCK as well.


----------



## Spilly44

Have tried A42 and go mem down to 15,16,15 at 3800
However for some reason on A42 the 3950x gets much hotter and I noticed the LLC menu has changed so maybe that's it
Does anyone know what value MSIs auto actually is?John


----------



## DaniloFerracini

KedarWolf said:


> Try the A4.2 beta. The latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)
> 
> 
> Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.station-drivers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the below with it which is amazing, TM5 25 Cycles stable. And with a 100.45 BLCK as well.
> 
> View attachment 2461165


I rollback to A4.2 (from A60) but I still can't get 3800cl15.

With your parameters I can't boot. It looks like my board is kind of sensitive to RTT values

I found a print of AIDA and the bios I could get 3800cl15 with easily was the A20, however I also tried the A20 and I couldn't, I don't remember exactly the parameters I used, I just used the DRAM Calc fast profile and climbed ov to 1.45, however the newer versions of the program are geared towards the new AGESA and I don't think the old versions. I put A4.2 back on the recommendations, but I'm not getting it. 3800cl16 is still good, however it is kind of frustrating to know that I could do better and not do as before.
Below the prints from before (A60) and now (A4.2).

Any tips?


----------



## mongoled

rares495 said:


> Good choice. The Unify is a better board.


For sure,

however as I required 5 SATA ports, I simply decided to buy a 2nd cheapo NVME drive rather than get the Tomahawk that had 6 SATA ports but is missing certain features ...

Can wait to see the improvements in overclocking 4 x A2 Vipers, I also bought a set of A0 Vipers (4000 mhz) just incase!

Also I expect to see better CPU clocks.

My main concern is BCLK, no one has answered my question regards BCLK overclocking on this board, hopefully it will play nice


----------



## mongoled

KedarWolf said:


> Try the A4.2 beta. The latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)
> 
> 
> Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.station-drivers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the below with it which is amazing, TM5 25 Cycles stable. And with a 100.45 BLCK as well.
> 
> View attachment 2461165


Whoop, missed your reply.

Yup, ive seen your BCLK before, but its hardly anything, not that you need it with a 3950X



But with a 3600, having the ability to push 107.5625 while using PBO with [email protected] turns the 3600 into a monster 6 core CPU


----------



## DaniloFerracini

I got 3800cl15 again, it was all about the procODT and CAD_Bus, as I wasn't finding an old build of the DRam calculator I didn't know what parameters worked with me, I managed to find 1.7.0 and saw what worked. 
Would these parameters work in a newer BIOS? I heard that depending on the BIOS the Cad_Bus and procODT change a lot ...


----------



## Eder

KedarWolf said:


> @Eder Did you manage to look at the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS you unlocked for me that has the two menus still locked I shared pictures of with you?
> 
> I ask because it's the only BIOS I can even boot 3800MHz on and I get great timings with it.
> 
> It the 7C34v193 Godlike BIOS you unlocked.
> 
> Edit: And find the AGESA 1.0.0.5 Unify BIOS Eder shared, peeps. It has the best memory overclocking I have ever tried so far. Every other BIOS I can only do 3733.


I am crazy busy at work because of second corona wave in my country. I have some free time next week so I'll contact you then.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> I am crazy busy at work because of second corona wave in my country. I have some free time next week so I'll contact you then.


Okay, thank you. It's a difficult time.


----------



## DarknightOCR

well, get off the 9900k to come to the ryzen.
the objective is to buy the 5800x when they reach
until then I will play with the 3600X

it seems to be stable as it is.
but I also only have a few hours with this set up


----------



## ArcticNinja

MartinJones said:


> Have you had any issues with the Nahimic software? In the Microsoft store there's a lot of people complaining it doesn't work...


Nahimic is absolute trash. All it's good for is crashing other programs that aren't even related to it. I had to do a full windows reinstall and manually install all my software being sure not to install nahimic. Once it's on your computer it's really hard to get it off.


----------



## Scoty

But there is no alternative to Nahimic for MSI.


----------



## sLyX1978

Scoty said:


> But there is no alternative to Nahimic for MSI.


Dolby Atmos is okay, but you have to pay for it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoty

Dolby Atmos is working with Realtek Driver? The problem is whene you install latest Realtek this install also Nahamic. Which Dolby Atmos app use you?

Edit: I found the app in the MS Store but its for headphone only.


----------



## sLyX1978

Scoty said:


> Dolby Atmos is working with Realtek Driver? The problem is whene you install latest Realtek this install also Nahamic. Which Dolby Atmos app use you?
> 
> Edit: I found the app in the MS Store but its for headphone only.











Get Dolby Access from the Microsoft Store


Download Dolby Access to start your free trial of Dolby Atmos for Headphones or set up a Dolby Atmos device. Hear stunning detail, precision, and realism in your games, movies, and shows with sound that flows all around you — even overhead and behind you. Dolby Access also allows you to...




www.microsoft.com





You have free trial, so You can check if it's something for You..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoty

90% dont use Headphone. So this app dont help.


----------



## nicoco92

I've installed realtek drivers and updated it many times ; nahimic never got installed with it.


----------



## KedarWolf

With a tax refund I'm getting soon and some high end PC gear I'm selling, I'm raising money for a 5950x come Nov. 5th when they are released.

I can't rightfully get you to pray for me that I get a decent CPU for overclocking CPU and memory, but if someone would sacrifice a goat or something I'd be grateful.


----------



## mongoled

OK, I have my motherboard.

Have updated to latest BIOS.

A few things I would like to know

How hot does your chipset heatsink get? Mine is scorching hot (HWInfo64 says its at 60C), cant touch it for more than a few seconds with the backside of my finger. Chipset fan makes a weird sound when it turns on, not all the time, like a coil whine. If I stop the fan from spinning the whine continues .......

Where is "Spread Spectrum" in the BIOS, I cant find it anywhere.

I tried some BCLK overclocking, the highest it will post at is 101.35 mhz, after than I get an "A2" error code on post, have to reset BIOS. I need to disable "Spread Spectrum" ... 101.35 is pitfull, the X370 in my sig does over 107 mhz .....

I suspect this board I bought from Amazon Germany is a board that was returned and they have sold it as "new". 

The chipset heatsink is chipped near the M2_2 slot, one of the M2_1 slot standoff was not tightened down properly and along with the chipset fan coil whine I am not liking this feeling.....



Im going to try some RAM overclocks to see if it will do what the rig in my sig can do ....


----------



## thigobr

How well this board handles 4 single rank DIMMs overclock? I am planning to use 4x8GB modules with B-die ICs....


----------



## Nighthog

X570 have issues with BCLK on SATA. They cause that issue you encountered. 
Can't use SATA with BCLK on X570. Remove them if you want to use it. (can only use the NVMe drives)


----------



## mongoled

thigobr said:


> How well this board handles 4 single rank DIMMs overclock? I am planning to use 4x8GB modules with B-die ICs....


I will let you know when I find out. I have 4x8GB A2s and 2x8GB A0s, which I will be paying with in the next few days.



Nighthog said:


> X570 have issues with BCLK on SATA. They cause that issue you encountered.
> Can't use SATA with BCLK on X570. Remove them if you want to use it. (can only use the NVMe drives)


Bummer, I forgot you mentioned that in my BCLK overclocking thread.

Tested what you suggested and it booted right up with just nvme drive at 107.60 mhz.

Looks like I'm going to have to purchase a pcie 4 port sata card...

On a positive, I have been able to leave the pcie on auto, assuming its running at Gen4, with both the vga and two nvme at the BCLK frequency mentioned above. Need to test stability..


----------



## KedarWolf

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570



New chipset drivers 2.10.13.408


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> With a tax refund I'm getting soon and some high end PC gear I'm selling, I'm raising money for a 5950x come Nov. 5th when they are released.
> 
> I can't rightfully get you to pray for me that I get a decent CPU for overclocking CPU and memory, but if someone would sacrifice a goat or something I'd be grateful.


I came back to say the same thing, I am already having buyers lined up

Hopefully I get a 5950x that is as awesome as my 3950x, And for sure this time I am getting those B-die neos and not the garbage djrs (They are fun but not as tight)


----------



## slickwicked

hey guys 
if anyone can help me itd br greatly appreciated

i cant enable uefi security to standard or custom, ive removed everything off of my motherboard, re installed win, and no matter what i do itll say security violation and not boot into windows unless i disable the security, any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## slickwicked

slickwicked said:


> hey guys
> if anyone can help me itd br greatly appreciated
> 
> i cant enable uefi security to standard or custom, ive removed everything off of my motherboard, re installed win, and no matter what i do itll say security violation and not boot into windows unless i disable the security, any help would be appreciated thanks


thanks for no help lol i installed beta bios and now it works for some reason


----------



## ribosome

slickwicked said:


> thanks for no help lol i installed beta bios and now it works for some reason


I noticed that I couldn't boot with Secure Boot enabled on A6 BIOS but I had no fix for that.


----------



## bwana

eliwankenobi said:


> ...
> MSI boards in general, I find are used as platforms for memory OC on Ryzen by different people and companies. As an example, if you follow the link to an Anandtech review of Corsair's 5000mhz Micron E-Die kit, you'll see that Micron has only validated them on the x570 Unify and the x570 ACE. They could run fine on other motherboards
> ...
> Regarding memory, Like mentioned before in this thread and as you'll find anywhere, Samsung B-Die memory is the preferred IC for a Ryzen build, especially if you care about high performance. Getting to tight timings is more important for gaming than achieving super high speeds for high bandwidth data transfer (although that helps too). You can get tight timings on Micron E-die but with Samsung B-die you can get even tighter timings. With E-die it may be easier to reach higher speed easier than on B-die, but the process is the same on both and in my experience and from what I have seen, with DRAM Calculator or looking for guides to do it manually, you can reach at least 3600mhz on either memory IC without much trouble. It's a matter again, on what memory timings you end up with. If you care to venture into higher RAM speeds, the Unify has a "Memory Try IT" feature that has been very convenient to try different speeds at different timings (most of them consider B-die memory is being used). In fact, that is how I ended up finding out I could do 3800mhz with IF at 1900mhz!
> 
> Now, not all B-die is the same. I've had terrible quality B-die and great quality B-die, but you have to pay for it. Having said that, there are good prices for 16GB kits of Samsung B-die
> Can't say the same for E-die as I have never tested it myself. But if you care for high performance and don't want to spend much time fiddling with settings, you want something that is set and forget, I would recommend you the RAM kit I have. GSkill F4-3600C16D-32GTZN (Are you a human?). It uses Samsung B-die in dual rank configuration for 32GB using 2 sticks and it is XMP set and forget and you are at a very good performance point. I have them overclocked rather easily to 3800mhz using the same C16 primary timings and things are good indeed. But as mentioned before, you pay for it. You can save a couple of dollars for going with any of the first options in this search: Are you a human?
> 
> There are more options discussed in this video from Buildzod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a final suggestion: WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT BUY CORSAIR MEMORY!!! To their credit, they do bin their memory very well. But it's always uncertain which IC you have, and even if you end up with a kit that has Samsung B-die or Micron E-die, you will most certainly not be able to push that memory farther than what has already been defined by the XMP profile.
> 
> Good luck


which would clock higher with 4 sticks? Since this board is daisy chain I realize two sticks are optimal. But the higher volts needed by the b die concern me.


----------



## mongoled

Bdie dont mind voltage, just put a fan over them and dont worry.

I am currently running 4 x 8GB A2s on my Unify at 3800/1900 [email protected], [email protected] with 1.55v.


----------



## eliwankenobi

bwana said:


> which would clock higher with 4 sticks? Since this board is daisy chain I realize two sticks are optimal. But the higher volts needed by the b die concern me.


I have seen 4 DIMMs B-Die at 3800mhz C16 @1.42v no problem. Rather common and pretty safe. If you want to push CL14 timings then you will need to push voltage to 1.5v very likely and by then you would also need a fan on top of them to keep temps in check . . It all depends on the IMC of your chip too if it can reach 1900 IF at all.

There is also very good Micron E-Die that will reach those speeds at lower voltages, but timings are not as tight. Regardless of the kit you choose. Unify can handle 4 dimms no problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwana

N2Gaming said:


> This but then he wouldn’t be himself anymore lol. Me thinks he might be a little add. Just a hunch.


That is just the way all our brains work. They are evolved for parallel processing. When you force the brain to focus deeply on one logical path, you are maxing out a single thread on a single core. The remaining pathways need to be idle but they cannot- they are still pattern matching The main process on other data. At high levels of concordance these other threads ‘speak up’ in some people. With bad ADD the main process crashes.

as you can see from this post, I too have a little ADD, I just don’t know as much as he does.


----------



## bwana

mongoled said:


> Bdie dont mind voltage, just put a fan over them and dont worry.
> 
> I am currently running 4 x 8GB A2s on my Unify at 3800/1900 [email protected], [email protected] with 1.55v.


Looking at 4 x 16 of the trident neo 16-16-16


----------



## mongoled

Well thats a different story to 4 x 8GB



Have not come across many people running such a configuration, have no idea what the expected frequency should be for running such dimms ...


----------



## bwana

mongoled said:


> Well thats a different story to 4 x 8GB
> 
> 
> 
> Have not come across many people running such a configuration, have no idea what the expected frequency should be for running such dimms ...


buildzoid just did a video on a 490 board with 4 x 32 and he got it to 4000 MHz. But that’s intel.


----------



## thigobr

I just got a Unify yesterday and as I am waiting for Zen3 I tried to install a Ryzen 1700 to play with it... I know it's not officially support but...

It booted and works somehow fine but I cannot achieve the same memory clock I used to get with my old Asus B450I. I have 2x 32GB modules with Samsung M-die ICs that used to run fine at 3200MHz [email protected]
Any changes to memory frequency gives me trouble when restarting (Code 54 or random codes) even though it goes fine through y-cruncher and Prime95 torture tests for more than an hour each. If I try to tune timings it's even worse as the computer will freeze!

Any advise is welcome!


----------



## KedarWolf

*Edit: Memory setting fixed.*

I'm posting a y-cruncher .cfg file for testing your RAM. It's safe to run, temps reasonable.

You need to download the latest version of y-cruncher, put the memtest.cfg in the same folder as the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click and create a shortcut to the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click on the short cut and go to Properties.

After the "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher.exe" or whatever it is in your Target: add pause:1 config memtest.cfg

like "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\\y-cruncher.exe" pause:1 config memtest.cfg

Run y-cruncher from the shortcut.

The .cfg is for a 3950x so edit it for your CPU, like if you're running a 24 thread 3900x or whatever, change
LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31]
to LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23]

If you're only running 16Gb of memory, change TotalMemory : 27487790694 to TotalMemory : 13743895347 

Adjust for your CPU threads.









memtest.cfg







drive.google.com


----------



## bwana

how do i know if have rev 1.2 of this board?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

KedarWolf said:


> *Edit: Memory setting fixed.*
> 
> I'm posting a y-cruncher .cfg file for testing your RAM. It's safe to run, temps reasonable.
> 
> You need to download the latest version of y-cruncher, put the memtest.cfg in the same folder as the y-cruncher.exe.
> 
> Right-click and create a shortcut to the y-cruncher.exe.
> 
> Right-click on the short cut and go to Properties.
> 
> After the "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher.exe" or whatever it is in your Target: add pause:1 config memtest.cfg
> 
> like "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\\y-cruncher.exe" pause:1 config memtest.cfg
> 
> Run y-cruncher from the shortcut.
> 
> The .cfg is for a 3950x so edit it for your CPU, like if you're running a 24 thread 3900x or whatever, change
> LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31]
> to LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23]
> 
> If you're only running 16Gb of memory, change TotalMemory : 27487790694 to TotalMemory : 13743895347
> 
> Adjust for your CPU threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memtest.cfg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thanks for the cfg. Not sure if I have it set up right, but here's my experience:
Ran the y-cruncher cfg on a 3800/1900 profile that I've yet to get stable on A.50, ran 5 iterations with no problems. Same profile didn't get through 2 iterations of TM5/1usmus and started failing HCI memtest at 12%.
It did show me the per-CCX OC suggested by CTR was unstable when I ran it with a TM5-stable 3733/1867. It had passed everything but P95 small FFT.


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

bwana said:


> how do i know if have rev 1.2 of this board?


CPU-Z shows mine as 2.0, if that's the revision it's reporting


----------



## thigobr

thigobr said:


> I just got a Unify yesterday and as I am waiting for Zen3 I tried to install a Ryzen 1700 to play with it... I know it's not officially support but...
> 
> It booted and works somehow fine but I cannot achieve the same memory clock I used to get with my old Asus B450I. I have 2x 32GB modules with Samsung M-die ICs that used to run fine at 3200MHz [email protected]
> Any changes to memory frequency gives me trouble when restarting (Code 54 or random codes) even though it goes fine through y-cruncher and Prime95 torture tests for more than an hour each. If I try to tune timings it's even worse as the computer will freeze!
> 
> Any advise is welcome!


Just as an update I started playing with CAD settings and ProcODT and I was able to make memory stable again using the same timings as on the B450I. Curiously the Asus board was able to select stable values using AUTO setting but the MSI required my intervention...

Regarding board rev. it's printed on the PCB right behind the PCI_E5 slot (close to the slot locking mechanism). My board has a VER: 2.1 printed


----------



## bwana

@thigobr thank you. I have the same. I trying to decide about the nvme. It seems the corsair mp600, the sabrent rocket both have massive heatsinks which would not fit under the GPU slot. Although many people do not use these heatsinks and go with the motherboard heatsinks only. The XPG lite is another pcie4 ssd I've looked at as well. These pcie4 drives seem only to have benefit in sustained reads and writes, which is not a common use case, so I am thinking about just going with the 970 evo plus. What is your experience?


----------



## KedarWolf

Did anyone get the PBO bug working on the Unify? No matter what I try, not working for me.


----------



## Speed Potato

I know that Gigabyte will publish motherboard revisions on the website with updated specs (like the X570 Master have a different page for V1.0 and V1.1/1.2) but I have not seen anything for MSI boards. Is it known that the Unify boards have different revisions or differences between those boards ?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

KedarWolf said:


> Did anyone get the PBO bug working on the Unify? No matter what I try, not working for me.


Put quite a bit of time trying to optimize it based on the discussion in the other thread. I did see some gains in ST boost (or at least changes in behavior) , but the overall performance across a range of benchmarks just never matched what I could get with an AC OC. That was a couple BIOS revs ago, and I'm led to believe that the 3700x is not as affected by the bug as some of the other SKUs, so YMMV.


----------



## KedarWolf

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> Put quite a bit of time trying to optimize it based on the discussion in the other thread. I did see some gains in ST boost (or at least changes in behavior) , but the overall performance across a range of benchmarks just never matched what I could get with an AC OC. That was a couple BIOS revs ago, and I'm led to believe that the 3700x is not as affected by the bug as some of the other SKUs, so YMMV.



I think it's the MSI motherboards not playing well with the bug. I ran someone elses settings the other night and in Cinebench all core boost stuck at 3.8GHz 

Also tried some other settings, same.


----------



## Eder

Speed Potato said:


> I know that Gigabyte will publish motherboard revisions on the website with updated specs (like the X570 Master have a different page for V1.0 and V1.1/1.2) but I have not seen anything for MSI boards. Is it known that the Unify boards have different revisions or differences between those boards ?


If there was a big overhaul of the board they would make a different page so I assume it's a minor update. Could be something really small. I think it's best to ask MSI about it.


----------



## thigobr

All pictures I have seen so far are from the same VER: 2.1. I think we can only be sure if we ask someone at MSI if there's any other board versions.



bwana said:


> @thigobr thank you. I have the same. I trying to decide about the nvme. It seems the corsair mp600, the sabrent rocket both have massive heatsinks which would not fit under the GPU slot. Although many people do not use these heatsinks and go with the motherboard heatsinks only. The XPG lite is another pcie4 ssd I've looked at as well. These pcie4 drives seem only to have benefit in sustained reads and writes, which is not a common use case, so I am thinking about just going with the 970 evo plus. What is your experience?


Yes, these drives with Phison E16 controller don't get much better performance other than on sequential reads/writes when compared to PCIE3 drives. This controller is just a revision of the old E12 with PCIE 4.0 bus added.
I would wait for the new wave of PCIE4 drives like the Western Digital SN850 or any other based on Phison E18 / Silicon Motion SM2264


----------



## Sheyster

Hey guys! Based on a recommendation from @KedarWolf I am going to pick up this board. I want to use my existing G.skill 3200CL14 B-die kit (8GB x 4) if possible. Any feedback with this memory config? Additionally, I am not opposed to dumping the memory along with the old mobo and CPU. If I do that, what is the best recommendation for a 32GB config with this mobo? I don't plan to OC the memory too much if at all.


----------



## KedarWolf

Sheyster said:


> Hey guys! Based on a recommendation from @KedarWolf I am going to pick up this board. I want to use my existing G.skill 3200CL14 B-die kit (8GB x 4) if possible. Any feedback with this memory config? Additionally, I am not opposed to dumping the memory along with the old mobo and CPU. If I do that, what is the best recommendation for a 32GB config with this mobo? I don't plan to OC the memory too much if at all.


I PM'd you in the other thread.

See this. Apparently these B550 boards have better support for the 5950x. Still, the X570 Unify is a solid board and the new boards haven't been tested yet.

Edit: One of them is a two DIMM board and B550 and X570 are Daisy Chain, 2x16GB the way to go. Two DIMM boards overclock memory much better.

Second Edit: i might get the two DIMM board when I sell my 3950x. 

Third Edit: The B550 chipset has some limitations like only one M.2 slot PCI-E 4.0, the rest 3.0. If you use more than 1 M.2, your second video card slot gets disabled, see the manual. I think I'm going to stick with my Godlike. 









MSI unveils MEG B550 Unify and MEG B550 Unify-X motherboards | bit-tech.net


They're rather impressive indeed




www.bit-tech.net


----------



## KedarWolf

I don't think MSI has officially released a BIOS with support for 5*** series CPUs. Am I correct in this?


----------



## ObviousCough

None that I have seen.


----------



## Sheyster

KedarWolf said:


> Third Edit: The B550 chipset has some limitations like only one M.2 slot PCI-E 4.0, the rest 3.0. If you use more than 1 M.2, your second video card slot gets disabled, see the manual. I think I'm going to stick with my Godlike.


I don't think these limitations are an issue for me. I'll leave the default "chipset" mode on, 3090 card at 4.0/x16, I'll buy a new Gen4 M.2 stick for the M.2-1 slot, and put my old 970 EVO stick in M.2-3 slot. Everything should operate at full speed, I think!


----------



## KedarWolf

Sheyster said:


> I don't think these limitations are an issue for me. I'll leave the default "chipset" mode on, 3090 card at 4.0/x16, I'll buy a new Gen4 M.2 stick for the M.2-1 slot, and put my old 970 EVO stick in M.2-3 slot. Everything should operate at full speed, I think!


Yes, it will. And the two DIMM board I bet will do the 4000+ synced easily. Two DIMM boards always do really nice memory overclocks. But you want 2x16GB b-die memory like my Trident Neo 16-16-16-36 3600 kit or better yet, a newer b-die kit that'll be released for Ryzen 5***.


----------



## Sheyster

KedarWolf said:


> Yes, it will. And the two DIMM board I bet will do the 4000+ synced easily. Two DIMM boards always do really nice memory overclocks. But you want 2x16GB b-die memory like my Trident Neo 16-16-16-36 3600 kit or better yet, a newer b-die kit that'll be released for Ryzen 5***.


Looks like a decent kit but I'm not a fan of RGB. One of the reasons why I like these black MSI boards without it. Do they make that kit without RGB? I didn't see it on Newegg.


----------



## KedarWolf

Sheyster said:


> Looks like a decent kit but I'm not a fan of RGB. One of the reasons why I like these black MSI boards without it. Do they make that kit without RGB? I didn't see it on Newegg.


You can get these CL14 3200 which are not RGB and just as good. They have a silver version as well.









F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Building on the strong success of G.SKILL Trident series, Trident Z series represents one of the world’s highest performance DDR4 DRAM memory designed for overclocking enthusiasts and extreme gamers.




www.gskill.com


----------



## N2Gaming

Happy Halloween all


----------



## Sheyster

KedarWolf said:


> You can get these CL14 3200 which are not RGB and just as good. They have a silver version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Building on the strong success of G.SKILL Trident series, Trident Z series represents one of the world’s highest performance DDR4 DRAM memory designed for overclocking enthusiasts and extreme gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com


I think I will wait and just try my current 4 x 8GB B-die kit (CL14 3200). If I can get it running at 3600 with decently low latency I'll roll with it for now.


----------



## Simbob

Sheyster said:


> I don't think these limitations are an issue for me. I'll leave the default "chipset" mode on, 3090 card at 4.0/x16, I'll buy a new Gen4 M.2 stick for the M.2-1 slot, and put my old 970 EVO stick in M.2-3 slot. Everything should operate at full speed, I think!


Is that correct? The new Unify has 4 M.2 slots and only the first and the fourth are full speed. 
I want it too and I have one pci e 4 and one pci e 3 ssd, a Gen4 graphics card and one internal soundcard.


----------



## KedarWolf

What's up with the latency on the newest BIOS. I got it to boot at *3800 *CL14 and CL15, getting over 72ns. I get 61.8 on the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.


----------



## Speed Potato

Simbob said:


> Is that correct? The new Unify has 4 M.2 slots and only the first and the fourth are full speed.
> I want it too and I have one pci e 4 and one pci e 3 ssd, a Gen4 graphics card and one internal soundcard.


That's the B550 Unify(x). Looking at that PCIE allocation table and your needs, you are better off with the X570 Unify.


----------



## Sheyster

Simbob said:


> Is that correct? The new Unify has 4 M.2 slots and only the first and the fourth are full speed.
> I want it too and I have one pci e 4 and one pci e 3 ssd, a Gen4 graphics card and one internal soundcard.


The manual implies that you can't use M.2 slots #2 and #4 (they're disabled) when you use a PCI-E 4.0 X16 card, only M.2 slots #1 and #3 are available. #1 is full speed Gen4 4x, #3 is Gen3 2x. If you want more M.2 drives the X570 is a better choice.

EDIT - I re-read the manual. The above only applies when using the SATA ports. M.2 ports #1 and #4 are the best options for two M.2 sticks. Gen4 in #1 and Gen3 in #4.


----------



## aussie7

Heads Up, new Beta Bios 7C35vA75 now available


----------



## KedarWolf

aussie7 said:


> Heads Up, new Beta Bios 7C35vA75 now available


BIOS notes STILL don't say Zen 3 support.


----------



## Veii

KedarWolf said:


> What's up with the latency on the newest BIOS. I got it to boot at *3800 *CL14 and CL15, getting over 72ns. I get 61.8 on the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS.


8-10ns bump sounds exactly like TSME and Data-Scramble (NBIO/MBIST) where enforced & enabled
Double check please  
It might has bugged out. Try turning the option on and off again
They should be off for improvemed latency


----------



## ObviousCough

One of the geekbench leaks for Ryzen 5000 was done on our unify board. So us not having a bios yet is kind of weird. Only reason i'm not vexed about it is the crushing doubt i have about being able to order my 5950x on thursday.


----------



## sLyX1978

ObviousCough said:


> One of the geekbench leaks for Ryzen 5000 was done on our unify board. So us not having a bios yet is kind of weird. Only reason i'm not vexed about it is the crushing doubt i have about being able to order my 5950x on thursday.


What do You mean? There's beta bios available with AGESA that supports new CPUs, as far as I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObviousCough

sLyX1978 said:


> What do You mean? There's beta bios available with AGESA that supports new CPUs, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. It didn't say anything about Ryzen 5000 in the description, so i assumed it wasn't THE one.


----------



## Veii

ObviousCough said:


> Yup. It didn't say anything about Ryzen 5000 in the description, so i assumed it wasn't THE one.


Vermeer support is there since AGESA 1.0.8.0


----------



## ObviousCough

Welp, I am ready for Zen3


----------



## KedarWolf

According to Buildzoid you're only going to get 3800MHZ on 5000 series.


----------



## Speed Potato

Maybe there is a hardlock on the current agesa ?


----------



## Scoty

Latest Beta have 5000 Support and the new B550 Unify have 3 M2 PCIe 4x and 1 PCIe 3.x. The B550 is a great Board with 4 M2. The x570 Unify is good but the B550 Unify is now better.


----------



## mongoled

"Spread Spectrum" option not available in this beta also ...


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> Latest Beta have 5000 Support and the new B550 Unify have 3 M2 PCIe 4x and 1 PCIe 3.x. The B550 is a great Board with 4 M2. The x570 Unify is good but the B550 Unify is now better.


Do you have the B550 Unify board, probably not.....

Until someone has the board and has stripped it down to analyse the VRM we dont know if it is "better".

It may look "better" but neither you nor I nor anybody knows at this moment in time.

If you said the Unify-X is better, than there is a strong possibility that it is better for memory overclocks as it has only 2 dimms, here I could agree with your "better" sentiment with regards to mem overclocking....


----------



## mongoled

delete


----------



## Scoty

Final 7C35vA7 is out for the Unify.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> Final 7C35vA7 is out for the Unify.


Wow, that was fast, just got round to testing some stabilty on vA5


----------



## Scoty

Flashed, working.


----------



## sLyX1978

Scoty said:


> Latest Beta have 5000 Support and the new B550 Unify have 3 M2 PCIe 4x and 1 PCIe 3.x. The B550 is a great Board with 4 M2. The x570 Unify is good but the B550 Unify is now better.


The question is what's going to happen when you populate all M.2 slots? Does everything runs at full speed, like for example GPU slot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

Am I correct in saying only update to the newest X570 BIOS if you need Zen 3 5*** *series support and stick with the older release for Zen 2 3*** series support.

I heard other manufacturers suggest stick with the older BIOS if your not upgrading to 5*** series CPUs.


----------



## KedarWolf

Scoty said:


> Latest Beta have 5000 Support and the new B550 Unify have 3 M2 PCIe 4x and 1 PCIe 3.x. The B550 is a great Board with 4 M2. The x570 Unify is good but the B550 Unify is now better.


There are limitations B550 boards have that X570 don't.









B550 vs X570 Differences Explained: Which to Buy? (FAQ)


What are the differences between the X570 and B550 chipsets? Which has better VRMs for overclocking? Are the extra features of X570 worth it? We break it all down in simple language.




www.build-gaming-computers.com


----------



## Speed Potato

sLyX1978 said:


> The question is what's going to happen when you populate all M.2 slots? Does everything runs at full speed, like for example GPU slot?


You know, you could also read the manual... But to answer your question, the 2 "middle" nvme slots are tied to the GPU lanes so if you use one or 2 of them your GPU will run at PCIE4-x8. Now that SLI is dead, this is simply a different way of ading functionality to your motherboard other than a dead feature (sli).


----------



## xeizo

KedarWolf said:


> Am I correct in saying only update to the newest X570 BIOS if you need Zen 3 5*** *series support and stick with the older release for Zen 2 3*** series support.
> 
> I heard other manufacturers suggest stick with the older BIOS if your not upgrading to 5*** series CPUs.


AGESA 1.1.0.0 works great with the Asus B550-F, but only after raising VDDG with 30mV from the earlier bios. It had USB problems before raising VDDG, which it had never had before. Now all is good, 3800MHz mem 1:1:1, fully stable.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> I think it's the MSI motherboards not playing well with the bug. I ran someone elses settings the other night and in Cinebench all core boost stuck at 3.8GHz
> 
> Also tried some other settings, same.


mine boosts to 4.25 in cinebench and games at 4.55-4.65
I think my settings were 230-160-23


----------



## Spiriva

I just picked up this motherboard the other week, hopefully i can get a 5950x today at launch. From what Ive read the MEG Unify is suppose to be a pretty good motherboard?
The 3x m.2 drive slots was a huge selling point for me, as i much rather use the m.2 drives then ssd´s that have to go some place in the case with cords.


----------



## Awsan

Spiriva said:


> I just picked up this motherboard the other week, hopefully i can get a 5950x today at launch. From what Ive read the MEG Unify is suppose to be a pretty good motherboard?
> The 3x m.2 drive slots was a huge selling point for me, as i much rather use the m.2 drives then ssd´s that have to go some place in the case with cords.


Its a really good board, top performer with enough bells and whistles to rival a $500 board.


----------



## Awsan

"Ryz" en shine boys 'n gals, its time.


----------



## Forsaken1

Let the fun begin.
Post em up!
Remember Remember the 5th of November.


----------



## DarknightOCR

well it seems that the 5ghz is not yet this. it does in single core boost 4.9 / 5ghz in stock. this one I have here, it looks like it only makes 4.7 all core 4.8 already crash


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm third in line at a local computer store that opens in 80 minutes to get a 5950x!! They refused to sell online, cuz bots, Amazon sold out in literally seconds last night.


----------



## Nighthog

DarknightOCR said:


> well it seems that the 5ghz is not yet this. it does in single core boost 4.9 / 5ghz in stock. this one I have here, it looks like it only makes 4.7 all core 4.8 already crash


1 good CCD & 1 bad CCD. Your bad CCD can't reach 5.0Ghz. 
Try per CCX OC.


----------



## Forsaken1

Good luck KedraWolf.


----------



## Awsan

DarknightOCR said:


> well it seems that the 5ghz is not yet this. it does in single core boost 4.9 / 5ghz in stock. this one I have here, it looks like it only makes 4.7 all core 4.8 already crash
> 
> View attachment 2464461


Thats already faster than a stock 3950x, Nice


----------



## Spiriva

Awsan said:


> Its a really good board, top performer with enough bells and whistles to rival a $500 board.


That sounds awesome! I manage to get a 5950x today, it will arrive next week 

USB Flashback works good on the MEG Unity i hope, since i dont have any older Ryzen cpu


----------



## Sheyster

I've decided to wait. I'm running 4K120 now and this link pretty much convinced me not to upgrade CPU and mobo right now:









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X and 5950X review


We review ZEN3, the new Ryzen 9 5900X, and 5950X. Released by AMD as a new architecture that will once again attack Intel, this round with a heavy focus on your gaming performance. Overall, this pro... Performance - Gaming RTX 3090 - 3840x2160 (UHD)




www.guru3d.com





I do nothing but gaming on this rig.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I'm third in line at a local computer store that opens in 80 minutes to get a 5950x!! They refused to sell online, cuz bots, Amazon sold out in literally seconds last night.


So, my 5950x buying story. I get to the store an hour and forty minutes before it opened. I'm sixth in line, only one guy ahead of me buying a 5950x.

Just before the store opens guy says only one in-store stock on the store website, get in the store, guy ahead of me bought it and the store isn't taking preorders, they say maybe the next day.

Later that day guy who went to different store location said they ARE taking preorders, I go to the same store, but the other location. 5950x preordered and paid in full.

Store guy said 5950x stock really bad and hard to get. It could be a few months before I get mine.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Delete


----------



## DarknightOCR

does anyone know if it will be possible to have a bios with the same function as asus hero dark?
DOS oc?
interesting to have both worlds. stock clock with the highest single core boost at low load for example, and the manual all-core oc when the multicore load is highest.

it's too bad, we have to buy a new board so


----------



## Cidious

5800X incoming. 5900X was out of stock IMMEDIATELY the moment the link for the product was posted (Official JD and TMall stores in China) So I went for the 5800X that was sold out a few minutes/seconds after that.

Should come in Sunday. Play time!



DarknightOCR said:


> does anyone know if it will be possible to have a bios with the same function as asus hero dark?
> DOS oc?
> interesting to have both worlds. stock clock with the highest single core boost at low load for example, and the manual all-core oc when the multicore load is highest.
> 
> it's too bad, we have to buy a new board so


Before you draw quick conclusions like above about your 5900X OC and this feature. Pleas be patient a little. These chips are brand new. MSI is mostly very competitive when it comes to Overclocking and fine-tuning in bios. I'm fairly sure if this Asus feature is the new hot for AM4 Zen 3 that MSI will counter with something. No need to buy a new board yet or come to all these rather uninformed and quick conclusions.

Relax a little ma man.


----------



## Desoule

Hello all, I just got a 5600x today but am having some issues. I flashed the bios to the latest firmware, clear cmos and swapped out my 3600 with the 5600x but now A-XMP is giving me very bad issues. CPU load gets stuck at 100% almost all the time with extreme lag and stuttering even when idling in windows with A-XMP on. Even the boot time took forever. I had previously had no issues with A-XMP to get my G.Skill Ripjaws 2x16gb to it's 3600mhz rating. The CPU seems to run fine when A-XMP is disabled and ram at 2133mhz though. 

I'm not very familiar with what might be going on so I'm hoping someone here could help. Thanks!


----------



## mongoled

DarknightOCR said:


> does anyone know if it will be possible to have a bios with the same function as asus hero dark?
> DOS oc?
> interesting to have both worlds. stock clock with the highest single core boost at low load for example, and the manual all-core oc when the multicore load is highest.
> 
> it's too bad, we have to buy a new board so


I dont think there is any sort of extra hardware needed.

Its just about MSI manipulating whats been made available to them by AMD.

I expect to see such a feature being implemented on most tier one motherboards by most manufacturers.

At least this is what I hope for!


----------



## mongoled

Desoule said:


> Hello all, I just got a 5600x today but am having some issues. I flashed the bios to the latest firmware, clear cmos and swapped out my 3600 with the 5600x but now A-XMP is giving me very bad issues. CPU load gets stuck at 100% almost all the time with extreme lag and stuttering even when idling in windows with A-XMP on. Even the boot time took forever. I had previously had no issues with A-XMP to get my G.Skill Ripjaws 2x16gb to it's 3600mhz rating. The CPU seems to run fine when A-XMP is disabled and ram at 2133mhz though.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with what might be going on so I'm hoping someone here could help. Thanks!


What happens if you note down the XMP timings.

Clear the BIOS

Than manually type in the XMP timings 

??


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> So, my 5950x buying story. I get to the store an hour and forty minutes before it opened. I'm sixth in line, only one guy ahead of me buying a 5950x.
> 
> Just before the store opens guy says only one in-store stock on the store website, get in the store, guy ahead of me bought it and the store isn't taking preorders, they say maybe the next day.
> 
> Later that day guy who went to different store location said they ARE taking preorders, I go to the same store, but the other location. 5950x preordered and paid in full.
> 
> Store guy said 5950x stock really bad and hard to get. It could be a few months before I get mine.


ah damn rip my dude.


----------



## ObviousCough

KedarWolf said:


> According to Buildzoid you're only going to get 3800MHZ on 5000 series.


There's a few other examples floating around already  The game is on!


----------



## Forsaken1

Line was 200+ people deep at local PC store.Less then 150 ryzen 5000 series CPU at store.Spoke with manager.Only a handful of 5950.About equal of 5800x and 5600x.Declined a 5600x.Hind sight should have picked up the 5600x to play with.Going to be a long wait for a 5950x.


----------



## Awsan

All I am waiting for is a detailed review to know what I will be losing if I pick up the b550 unify X compared to the x570 unify as I want to run that 5950x with some insane memory clocks/timings/


----------



## Desoule

mongoled said:


> What happens if you note down the XMP timings.
> 
> Clear the BIOS
> 
> Than manually type in the XMP timings
> 
> ??


I tried that and it was still unusable. I have to drop it down to 3200mhz instead of the usual 3600 for it to run fine.


----------



## Forsaken1

Check TPU review.Appears some ram not playing nicely.May needd to wait for bios to mature.


----------



## akkuman

Greetings from a Hero VIII Owner. How ist the Gras on this side? No BSOD on idle? Thx in Advance


----------



## Desoule

Forsaken1 said:


> Check TPU review.Appears some ram not playing nicely.May needd to wait for bios to mature.


Definitely hoping an update will fix it. As long there's no chance of a faulty CPU being the issue, haha!


----------



## Speed Potato

Desoule said:


> Definitely hoping an update will fix it. As long there's no chance of a faulty CPU being the issue, haha!


Yes, many reviewers mentioned that AMD worked with 4 specific boards to be ready for review. They also mentionned how the whole 2000+ flck thing will need further agesa work on AMD's side to be more stable and easier. Some other people mentionned that high fclk is easier on B550 (that may be why MSI used a B550 chipset for the UNIFY-X). A lot of info need to be analysed and tested before we get the whole picture.


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> ah damn rip my dude.


Later that day got a preorder in at a different location of the same store. Supposed to be more stock Nov. 12th rumour has it but seriously, might be a few months before they fulfil my preorder.

Like I said store guy couldn't even guarantee 5950x stock before Xmas. :/

Still happy though, hard to even find a preorder retailer, so now for me, just a waiting game and wisely I paid my preoder in full. 🐺

A bargain at only $1242 Canadian dollars with 13% tax.


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> Later that day got a preorder in at a different location of the same store. Supposed to be more stock Nov. 12th rumour has it but seriously, might be a few months before they fulfil my preorder.
> 
> Like I said store guy couldn't even guarantee 5950x stock before Xmas. :/
> 
> Still happy though, hard to even find a preorder retailer, so now for me, just a waiting game and wisely I paid my preoder in full. 🐺
> 
> A bargain at only $1242 Canadian dollars with 13% tax.


Canadian prices baffle me, like compared to for example Malaysia ($880) and the middle east ($900) and India ($1000) and you have to pay ($960) which is insane.

Goodluck with that tho.


----------



## KedarWolf

Awsan said:


> Canadian prices baffle me, like compared to for example Malaysia ($880) and the middle east ($900) and India ($1000) and you have to pay ($960) which is insane.
> 
> Goodluck with that tho.


Was $1099 CAD plus 13% tax but that's pretty much the same as $799 USD before tax, the American retail price.


----------



## masterkaj

Desoule said:


> Definitely hoping an update will fix it. As long there's no chance of a faulty CPU being the issue, haha!


Yeah I am having issues as well with my Micron E Die. Was rock solid stable at 3733 on my 3900x in another x470 mobo. It will boot at DDR3600 on my Unify X570 but it's crazy slow when you check the cache/memory speed. Once you drop it back down to 3200 I get timings sub 70ns again. I was hoping to be in the ~50ns range but I just can't increase it past 3200 right now.


----------



## Desoule

masterkaj said:


> Yeah I am having issues as well with my Micron E Die. Was rock solid stable at 3733 on my 3900x in another x470 mobo. It will boot at DDR3600 on my Unify X570 but it's crazy slow when you check the cache/memory speed. Once you drop it back down to 3200 I get timings sub 70ns again. I was hoping to be in the ~50ns range but I just can't increase it past 3200 right now.


Good to know I'm not the only one. Guess we'll just have to run 3200 for now


----------



## Eder

Update Unify bios mod, use at your own risk


----------



## mongoled

Eder said:


> Update Unify bios mod, use at your own risk


No details about whats been unlocked ?? Not asking for detailed description, just single line comments


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> No details about whats been unlocked ?? Not asking for detailed description, just single line comments


Unlocked options. Some options that are hidden away by MSI. Very advanced features that I've never had to use AT ALL... even if I wanted too.. but maybe for certain specific cases it could be useful...


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Unlocked options. Some options that are hidden away by MSI. Very advanced features that I've never had to use AT ALL... even if I wanted too.. but maybe for certain specific cases it could be useful...


Some of the options ARE useful, help keep your overclock stable or your benchmarks faster. I'd have to boot into BIOS to remember them, but there are hidden options you SHOULD change.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Some of the options ARE useful, help keep your overclock stable or your benchmarks faster. I'd have to boot into BIOS to remember them, but there are hidden options you SHOULD change.


Please share. I personally couldn't find any. Curious to try them out of course. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Eder

mongoled said:


> No details about whats been unlocked ?? Not asking for detailed description, just single line comments


I'm sorry for the lack of information. Still very busy at work because of the virus. Feel free to ask if you have questions. 
Have a look here, you can see some unlocked options are hidden in the MSI bios (red color). I've also added RAM training voltage to the settings.

The need for the unlocked CBS menu are mostly memory tweaks. MSI has configured a lot of options pretty well but these hidden options can be very helpful for memory stability. There is also a unlocked PBS menu where I personally disable the PCI redriver because I only use top pci lane (power saver).

The modded bios gives you more tweakables. Not all options are relevant for every processor so don't tweak options you don't know/understand.


----------



## blackguard

Eder said:


> Update Unify bios mod, use at your own risk


Flashed this today. System running fine and performance is nominal. Thanks for the extra options!
Does your unlocked BIOS also include newer firmware for wifi/ethernet?


----------



## s1ll1

Eder said:


> Update Unify bios mod, use at your own risk


Does this fix memory speed issue? im using 7C35vA7 version from msi site, i can only use 3200mhz memory, every other speed gives blackscreen


----------



## masterkaj

s1ll1 said:


> Does this fix memory speed issue? im using 7C35vA7 version from msi site, i can only use 3200mhz memory, every other speed gives blackscreen


Maybe it’s an MSI and Zen 3 issue? Been seeing ASUS boards perform fine on the latest AGESA. 

I reached out to MSI support and they gave me the generic we support up to 3200mhz only response.

I assume we will get more info as more people get Zen 3 processors.


----------



## DolceZen

Same issue here. Just got around to installing my 5900X and anything above 3200Mhz doesn't boot.


----------



## DeletedMember558271

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jpya2n


----------



## ssateneth

Eder said:


> I'm sorry for the lack of information. Still very busy at work because of the virus. Feel free to ask if you have questions.
> Have a look here, you can see some unlocked options are hidden in the MSI bios (red color). I've also added RAM training voltage to the settings.
> 
> The need for the unlocked CBS menu are mostly memory tweaks. MSI has configured a lot of options pretty well but these hidden options can be very helpful for memory stability. There is also a unlocked PBS menu where I personally disable the PCI redriver because I only use top pci lane (power saver).
> 
> The modded bios gives you more tweakables. Not all options are relevant for every processor so don't tweak options you don't know/understand.


do you have one for the latest x570 godlike? thank you. a person in jedec fan club discord told me to change APBDIS to help with the IF/RAM >3200MHz clock giving errors issue but that option wasn't available in the latest godlike bios that was released nov 4, version 7C35vA7


----------



## KedarWolf

ssateneth said:


> do you have one for the latest x570 godlike? thank you. a person in jedec fan club discord told me to change APBDIS to help with the IF/RAM >3200MHz clock giving errors issue but that option wasn't available in the latest godlike bios that was released nov 4, version 7C35vA7


What changes were suggested to APBDIS?


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> What changes were suggested to APBDIS?


Found it.

PPC Adjustment = PState 0
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
AND
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0) 

What they do in this manual.

https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf After opening it, CTRL F and search APBDIS


----------



## Cidious

Same. NOTHING above 3200 XMP boots.. ****ing bullshit Alpha bios again.... we are alpha testers once more...


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Same. NOTHING above 3200 XMP boots.. ****ing bullshit Alpha bios again.... we are alpha testers once more...


Try this using the Eder modded Unify BIOS a few posts back.

PPC Adjustment = PState 0
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
AND
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)

What they do in this manual.

https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf After opening it, CTRL F and search APBDIS


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Try this using the Eder modded Unify BIOS a few posts back.
> 
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
> AND
> (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)
> 
> What they do in this manual.
> 
> https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf After opening it, CTRL F and search APBDIS


Thanks for the suggestion but no difference. MSI messed up big time. Very sloppy to miss such a gigantic bug.. they didn't test memory OC at all on their boards ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but no difference. MSI messed up big time. Very sloppy to miss such a gigantic bug.. they didn't test memory OC at all on their boards ?


I'm getting someone to add 5*** series CPU microcode support to an older Godlike and Unify BIOS that I can do 3800 CL14 on my 3950x, TM5 stable.

I'll test it on my Godlike, if it works, post them here. 

Never mind, I don't have my preorder yet, you'll have to test it. Just have the newest BIOS saved as MSI.ROM on a FAT32 MBR USB made in RUFUS for Flashback if it doesn't work

Oh, and they are the unlocked BIOS's and updated with the latest RST and Ethernet firmwares.


----------



## Eder

KedarWolf said:


> I'm getting someone to add 5*** series CPU microcode support to an older Godlike and Unify BIOS that I can do 3800 CL14 on my 3950x, TM5 stable.
> 
> I'll test it on my Godlike, if it works, post them here.
> 
> Never mind, I don't have my preorder yet, you'll have to test it. Just have the newest BIOS saved as MSI.ROM on a FAT32 MBR USB made in RUFUS for Flashback if it doesn't work
> 
> Oh, and they are the unlocked BIOS's and updated with the latest RST and Ethernet firmwares.


Cool, let me know if I can help in any way


----------



## Eder

blackguard said:


> Flashed this today. System running fine and performance is nominal. Thanks for the extra options!
> Does your unlocked BIOS also include newer firmware for wifi/ethernet?


Yes everything is updated. I'm glad to hear everything is working well.


----------



## DolceZen

My 5900X isn’t getting past 7600 score on Cinebench R20. I can go slightly higher if I change the priority to high on task manager. My 3900X does higher than that...

Looking at Hwinfo during the run, it’s sitting between 4000-3900Mhz all core. The worst core is on the first CCD and doesn’t get past 4.4 even on light load whilst the others are easily reaching 4.7Ghz+...

Temperature doesn’t get past 70C. Ram is running at 3200 CL14...

I got this of Scan U.K. on launch day. Did I get a defective chip or did I just get the worst chip in the world?



http://imgur.com/uWNkuNI

 - Priority on high


----------



## 641075

Pretty sure the bios for the unify is broken right now, pbo is getting trash boost and I cannot post past 1600 fclk, stuck with broken pbo and low frequency ram till msi fixes the unify bios


----------



## KedarWolf

Shortly I'll have a unlocked modded older BIOS for 5*** series CPUs for both the Godlike and the Unify that'll hopefully work with the Zen 3 CPUs. It's the best BIOS for overclocking memory.

This is what I get on it with 2x16GB b-die and I just passed TM5 stable earlier today.


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted


----------



## ObviousCough

I'm not having any trouble at all with 1900 on the msi bios


----------



## cosita88

KedarWolf said:


> If anyone wants to test an older BIOS with microcode Zen 3 support for 5*** series CPUs, here it is, Godlike and Unify.
> 
> But have the newest BIOS named MSI.ROM on a RUFUS made FAT32 MBR USB (it will NOT flash if the USB was formally formatted a GPT one) in case it doesn't work.
> 
> I don't have my 5950x yet, so can't test it.
> 
> I did test it on my 3950x and it never bricked my BIOS, so there is hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free
> 
> 
> TinyUpload.com - solution for tiny file hosting. No download limits, no upload limit. Totaly free.
> 
> 
> 
> s000.tinyupload.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get on it with 2x16GB b-die and I just passed TM5 stable earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 2464823


I possible for ACE?

Thanks


----------



## 641075

@KedarWolf Ill wait for you to have your 5950x, I have no issue booting with 1800flck on my 3900x, but doing so with my 5900x is impossible.


----------



## Cidious

ObviousCough said:


> I'm not having any trouble at all with 1900 on the msi bios
> 
> View attachment 2464834


Because you're on 3600... my 3800X does 1900IF fine too with these bios version... but not with my 5800X!


----------



## 641075

Just to clear things up. The 3000 serie on the newest bios works just fine.
The issues are on the ryzen 5000! 5000 user on msi x570 unify and ace can't go paste 1600 on the fclk, pretty sure the pbo is broken aswell


----------



## DarknightOCR

I have no problems on my 5900x. 
with any of the bios, A75 (beta) A70 final and A70 modded. 
all with 1900mhz of Infinity and 3800mhz in the memories Cl16 and cl14. 
with Infinity at 2000mhz with memories at 4000mhz but it is not stable. 

























gskill trident Z 3600c16 4x8Gb


----------



## Cidious

DarknightOCR said:


> I have no problems on my 5900x.
> with any of the bios, A75 (beta) A70 final and A70 modded.
> all with 1900mhz of Infinity and 3800mhz in the memories Cl16 and cl14.
> with Infinity at 2000mhz with memories at 4000mhz but it is not stable.
> View attachment 2464845
> 
> View attachment 2464846
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464847
> 
> gskill trident Z 3600c16 4x8Gb


Thats good news and bad news at the same time... What if the chips are just faulty... I already lapped my IHS LOL...


----------



## Crashdown

I have 5800x and last bios .

I have trouble to boot past 1833 flck. Very often after saving bios/restart pc get stuck at black screen, sometimes need to soft restart once, sometimes even 3 times to boot. Flck 1900 stable in windows, ramtest ok but that trouble with booting...

I have 2 samples of cpu and both do the same weirdness with higher flck.

Next trouble is pbo, if i choose motherboard limits and everything set to max i have single core boost like 5050-5100 but sometimes get hard restart when doing CB20. Again, both cpu same behavior.

Temp are really bad with custom watercooling. With pbo+ everything at max getting 90°c and throtling at cb20 multicore. In games its max at 75°C

Both procesors same temps..

Hope that next bios update will fix these bugs.


----------



## Spiriva

Hmm, Should i go for another motherboard for my 5950x cpu? Been reading that the MEG x570 unify got some problems with the new 5000 serie?
If this bord doesnt work as expected, what motherboard would you guys recommend? I need a motherboard with a USB flashback option since im coming from an Intel platform.

Update: I´ll go with the "ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING" instead. It sucks to lose the 3rd m.2 drive as that was something i really was looking forward too. But i guess "a fix" would be to just buy 2x2tb m.2 instead.

The x570 Msi MEG looked like an awesome motherboard but i just dont want any problems, it would suck to have bought a new motherboard and a new cpu and then problems just comes along.


----------



## mongoled

Spiriva said:


> Hmm, Should i go for another motherboard for my 5950x cpu? Been reading that the MEG x570 unify got some problems with the new 5000 serie?
> If this bord doesnt work as expected, what motherboard would you guys recommend? I need a motherboard with a USB flashback option since im coming from an Intel platform.
> 
> Update: I´ll go with the "ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING" instead. It sucks to lose the 3rd m.2 drive as that was something i really was looking forward too. But i guess "a fix" would be to just buy 2x2tb m.2 instead.
> 
> The x570 Msi MEG looked like an awesome motherboard but i just dont want any problems, it would suck to have bought a new motherboard and a new cpu and then problems just comes along.


If you are not pushed for time the sensible thing would be to wait as it seems all motherboard manufacturers are having issues.

Its a new CPU so such things are to be expected after launch.


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted


----------



## KedarWolf

cosita88 said:


> I possible for ACE?
> 
> Thanks


Go to WinRaid forums, in the BIOS modding thread make a new request post to have your BIOS modded with this microcode added. LostNBios will do it, just don't PM him, but make a post in his BIOS Mods Request thread.

In this Google Drive is the microcode you need added.






cpu00A20F10_ver0A201009_2020-08-21_D955D32A.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Cidious

MSI is just blatantly ignoring my webtickets.... well done MSI.. 

Also r/AMD moderators have removed the reddit post about the memory issues from the sub.. it's still there but you can't find it in the list of the sub anymore... sounds to me like they are trying to cover it up for now...


----------



## KedarWolf

Can some with a 5*** series CPU post the main Window in HWInfo for me?

Like this.


----------



## Cidious

There ya go champ


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> View attachment 2464862
> 
> 
> There ya go champ


Just checking my modded older BIOS has the right microcode. It does.


----------



## Cidious

but it won't have the Agesa and also the new bios doesn't have an issue with 3000 series. It only has an issue with 5000 series. So your bios probably won't help. Thanks anyway.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> but it won't have the Agesa and also the new bios doesn't have an issue with 3000 series. It only has an issue with 5000 series. So your bios probably won't help. Thanks anyway.


Yes, it won't have all the features of the new AGESA but that doesn't necessarily mean it won't work. And it IS for the 5000 series, not the 3000 series. It still needs to be tested if it works on the 5000 series. I can't test it as my 5950x is still on preorder.

If someone does test it, they just need to have the newest BIOS renamed as MSI.ROM on a FAT32 MBR USB and flash the newest back if it doesn't work.

I hope it does, that BIOS by far the best I've ever used for overclocking memory.


----------



## Cidious

I'll just wait it out a bit for an official fix in this one. Thanks for the effort though! If they take too long with the fix my impatience will probably get the best of me and I'll give it a go. But I will give MSI and AMD a couple of days to sort it out.


----------



## _spike_

I will try it in a bit, i have a Unify+5950x with the aforementioned problems above 3200mhz ram


----------



## KedarWolf

_spike_ said:


> I will try it in a bit, i have a Unify+5950x with the aforementioned problems above 3200mhz ram


Okay, let me know if it works, remember to have a FAT32 MBR USB with the newest bios renamed MSI.ROM for USB Flashback in case it doesn't work.


----------



## _spike_

No boot. Debug is stuck at 0D and thats it. 
These 256mbit flash chips take too damn long to flash 
If you have any ideas i can try another bios, up for it during the next few hours


----------



## Sphex_

Don't own an X570 but I have an MSI B550. Just got my 5800X in the mail. I'm excited to install it but these reports of WHEA errors, POST issues, etc. are giving me serious pause. Should I just stick with my 3700X for right now?


----------



## KedarWolf

_spike_ said:


> No boot. Debug is stuck at 0D and thats it.
> These 256mbit flash chips take too damn long to flash
> If you have any ideas i can try another bios, up for it during the next few hours


I'm checking right now if the 1.0.8.1 AGESA BIOS has the microcode needed in it, apparently it does, but I need to confirm that.


----------



## KedarWolf

_spike_ said:


> No boot. Debug is stuck at 0D and thats it.
> These 256mbit flash chips take too damn long to flash
> If you have any ideas i can try another bios, up for it during the next few hours


If it does, be worth a try.

Yes, it has the microcode. Might be worth a try.

Direct link from MSI.



https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C34v1A.zip



That's the Unify. Get the 1.0.8.1 BIOS for Godlike from MSI website.


----------



## _spike_

Someone on reddit already tried 1.0.8.1 and wasnt happy with the results. Was gonna try the patch B 1.1.0.0 bios but MSI removed that from their site


----------



## DarknightOCR

*_spike_* Bios beta A75 ( patch C)

Edit : Patch C not B , sorry





__





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## _spike_

the txt inside says 1.1.0.0 but its somehow a75 from 3 november and the one from 4 november is a70 ? I'll try it after i eat


----------



## KedarWolf

Here is the A73 unlocked, I'm pretty sure it was the original patch b 1.1.0.0 BIOS before the last beta.

Yeah, I checked, it's 1.1.0.0






E7C35AMS.A73







drive.google.com


----------



## DarknightOCR

A73 was with 1.1.0.0 I think Patch B

A75 was the first beta on the msi website with 1.1.0.0 patch C

Then they launched the final A70 patch C, and removed the A75 beta from the site.

Edit:
I was wrong a little while ago.
there are already so many bios and patch B and C


----------



## _spike_

Just tried both A73 and A75 and its the same story. I guess thats it for now, gonna wait for new bios and stick to 3200/14 since anything above it if you manage to boot its just WHEA errors and instability


----------



## KedarWolf

DarknightOCR said:


> A73 was with 1.1.0.0 I think Patch B
> 
> A75 was the first beta on the msi website with 1.1.0.0 patch C
> 
> Then they launched the final A70 patch C, and removed the A75 beta from the site.
> 
> Edit:
> I was wrong a little while ago.
> there are already so many bios and patch B and C


Yeah, I used the GitHub SMU Checker, A73 is 1.1.0.0 and I think the Patch B one. 

Dammit, not working either.


----------



## Speed Potato

In the Aorus bios thread someone reposted that only the patch "D" and later have unlocked fclk to 2200. The 1100 Bios was rushed out for release day and it's a mess. MSI released a statement on the ace/unify regarding memory problems.


----------



## masterkaj

Speed Potato said:


> In the Aorus bios thread someone reposted that only the patch "D" and later have unlocked fclk to 2200. The 1100 Bios was rushed out for release day and it's a mess. MSI released a statement on the ace/unify regarding memory problems.


Have a link to the statement?


----------



## Speed Potato

masterkaj said:


> Have a link to the statement?


It's here:


> I'm still not on AMD (collecting info and waiting for needed parts), but this however you may find useful. In another thread I asked some questions so I will copy here for you part of it, what Veii answered.
> 
> "AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B & C are locked to 1900Mhz FCLK
> AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D including PSP Firmware update (cold boot after the update)
> ~ unlocks > 2000FCLK
> 
> Up to 2133Mhz is easily possible
> 2200Mhz should be again the hardcap, but we'll see (4200MT/s CL14 flat, is possible so far)
> 
> ProcODT should be selectable up to 480ohm, in order to verify you have at least 1.1.0.0 Patch B
> Undervolting is yet not "unlocked" on Patch D
> Don't select 480ohm ProcODT, but keep it in mind that it's there
> IMC didn't change, soo Matisse should be able to do up to 1966 too
> No unlock for Matisse on 1.1.0.0 Patch D yet
> 
> Keep also in mind that PCIe 4.0 starts to crash with Fabric Beyond 2000Mhz
> Should already cause issues around 1966Mhz , but have that in mind when OCing"


----------



## Cidious

I finally got response from MSI telling me they are aware of the issues and are trying to work on a fix.


----------



## DeletedMember558271

Cidious said:


> I finally got response from MSI telling me they are aware of the issues and are trying to work on a fix.


Can you post it? thx


----------



## Sphex_

Speed Potato said:


> It's here:


I think he meant the MSI statement / press release or whatever. I can't find it out there either. It'd be nice to see if they've publicly acknowledged this issue and if they've given any sort of timetable or explanation of what's wrong.


----------



## Cidious

No I meant a response. 










No fix yet but acknowledgement of the issue.


----------



## 641075

Thats the answer I got from MSI


----------



## Cidious

They are right. The other board vendors also have issues but different ones. It seems like wonky Agesa in combination with wonky implementation. It seems once more like a rushed nutjob.. And I blame AMD for this. They do this EVERY ZEN LAUNCH! and NEVER learn... Last year people were experiencing the EXACT same kind of issues with Zen 2... I did... DPC Latency issues, memory stability issues, memory compatibility issues, weird PBO behavior etc etc etc. And here we are AGAIN.. same bs, different day. Oh AMD...


----------



## Cidious

MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com





New Beta bios A81

I'm going to give it a try now!


----------



## DarknightOCR

Nice.
I'll test it too. if you test before tell the differences if there is


----------



## Sphex_

Cidious said:


> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Beta bios A81
> 
> I'm going to give it a try now!


Is there a related post that explains what might have changed? I see there's a new Beta BIOS for my B550 Gaming Carbon WiFi as well.


----------



## 641075

Please keep me upated on the beta bios


----------



## Cidious

I got 3800 to boot. but loose timings. Don't know if it's stable I'll have to tweak harder now. At least some progress.


----------



## _spike_

I can confirm A81 is better, got to boot higher fckl in process of testing now but the performance is already higher on CB20 the missing single core is back on the menu ~640 was 620 before no matter what i did


----------



## Cidious

Early tweak with the old settings of the 3800X. Now for pushing the IF clocks higher. Also I noticed Stock VDDG goes to 1.15v and VDDP 1.1v









Edie obviously.


----------



## Cidious

View attachment 2465004


Early tweak with the old settings of the 3800X. Now for pushing the IF clocks higher. Also I noticed Stock VDDG goes to 1.15v and VDDP 1.1v
View attachment 2465005


Edie obviously.


----------



## Sphex_

_spike_ said:


> I can confirm A81 is better, got to boot higher fckl in process of testing now but the performance is already higher on CB20 the missing single core is back on the menu ~640 was 620 before no matter what i did


Are you still seeing WHEA errors pile up when putting the CPU under load?


----------



## _spike_

Not getting any WHEA at 3600 for ~30min of testing or so, its an improvement but more work is needed since i cant really post above 3600 now. Basicly i went from 3200 ceiling to 3600 ceiling, still playing around with it though


----------



## Cidious

Need to do the timings... but 2000IF is a fact... no idea if it's stable or anything. I was just prying...


----------



## Spilly44

Hi all
Couldn't find beta A81
Was agesa 1.0.0.5 the beta A4.2?
Ta for any help
John


----------



## Eder

New beta bios with unlocked cbs+pbs

No additional tweaks, i'll start tweaking when we feel like this beta is worth it.


----------



## Spilly44

Thanks Eder.Cant seem to download them.Will try again later


----------



## jomama22

DC


Eder said:


> New beta bios with unlocked cbs+pbs
> 
> No additional tweaks, i'll start tweaking when we feel like this beta is worth it.


Would you be able to do the mod on the new ace bios, version 1D1.

Thanks!


----------



## Cidious

Sorry for the misinformation above. 2000 IF is not a fact. I can't get it in sync. Anything above 1900 won't post yet. I think they will unlock higher speeds later. Not sure but can't post anything above 1900 still. Now running my old 3800cl16 settings through a memtest though. A whole lot better than the 3200 I was stuck on?


----------



## 641075

I didn't try 4000 yet but it was to be expected. I'm running 3800c14 flawlessly now, way better than 3200 indeed 
Thanks for the quick bios msi


----------



## aussie7

where did you get the latest bios from, I can't see it on the MSI website ?


----------



## Sphex_

aussie7 said:


> where did you get the latest bios from, I can't see it on the MSI website ?


Link


----------



## airs

Just got this board up and running with a 3600XT and 16GB (2x8GB) 4400MHz memory. MemTest64 runs ok, but I get WHEA errors in OCCT. 3DMark has also crashed. Using 7C35vA7 BIOS with the settings at defaults other than XMP and 1.45V for the memory. Where should I start troubleshooting?


----------



## cosita88

jomama22 said:


> DC
> 
> 
> Would you be able to do the mod on the new ace bios, version 1D1.
> 
> Thanks!


+1


----------



## DarknightOCR

tested the new bios.
and it seems worse to me.

although I don't give WHEA errors, I can't get FCLK 2000 at all.
on the previous A70, A75 I can boot at 2000Mhz.
write and latency speeds are also worse.

I'm going back to the A70 bios, it looks better and with more performance and, I can use the memories at 4000mhz, 2000mhz on Fclk


----------



## 641075

@DarknightOCR I couldn't post past 3200mhz at all, the new bios fixed it for me seems like it helps some people but breaks for others


----------



## DeletedMember558271

So E7C91AMS.A45 is older than E7C91AMS.A40 right? Idk how naming scheme works but I thought it would be newer if it wasn't for Google Drive dates.


----------



## aussie7

ok thanks for the link to the beta bios E7C35vA81 

I can now boot at 3800Mhz ram and 1900 FCLK (nothing above 1900 FCLK will post)

should also mention XMP works also

5800x @ 4400Mhz / 3600 @ 3800Mhz 16-16-16 G.Skill / MSI Unify


----------



## Cidious

Just want to throw these in there. I've been playing with the *AMD Frequency Curve Optimizer* hidden away in the AMD Overclocking options. And I got 4950Mhz on the 5800X.

Single core 4850Mhz -> 4950Mhz
Multi core 4525Mhz -> 4600Mhz 

CB single 628 -> 638 pts
CB multi 5938 -> 6086 pts

Voltage CB load 78c -> 73c 


















This was the first attempt.. I'll fiddle a bit more and try to write up a small tutorial how to do it if people are interested.


----------



## _spike_

After hours of fiddling around with the new beta bios, best setting is 3600/14 memstable no whea errors, which is fine for now but i still cant boot 1900fckl. This is unify+5950x. Ram is F4-3200C14D-32GTZN so dual rank bdie 16gb dimms which have no problems with 4000/16 and i do boot at that if I unsynch the infinity fabric but no post at 1900 at all. I just hope its not cpu related and bios refinements will fix it


----------



## aussie7

just an update on the beta bios E7C35vA81 for me
not prime95 stable - cpu 4400Mhz / ram above 3200Mhz / 1900 FCLK (windows crashes after 2mins)
prime95 stable - cpu 4400Mhz / ram 3200Mhz / 1900 FCLK (I only ran prime95 for 15mins)
5800x / 16gb Gskill 3600Mhz / MSI x570 Unify


----------



## Kha

Greetings guys, can I ask you some questions if you don't mind ?
(me being a current Gigabyte Aorus X570 owner who thinks to change sides)

1 - How you compare it against other X570 boards like Gigabyte / Asus ?
2 - What can you tell me about its problems related to WHEA, overclock, MSI bios updates ? 
3 - Anything at all you guys don't like and think other brands did it better ?


Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## Kha

And lastly (forgot sorry), the MSI bios Flash Back method is working if the bios is bricked ?


----------



## DarknightOCR

someone is able to put some prints of the aida64 memory benchmark there, i Iwas confused, after switching bios between A70 and A81.
it seems that now I have low values in any of the bios. 
mainly in write and copy. 
before I took 58k on write and 52 on copy. now 51k for write and 49k for copy. 

read remains identical 54 / 55k


----------



## Cidious

Are you synced? Seems like your IF is desynced. Please double check. I had the same issue yesterday.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Yes , ram 3800mhz , IF 1900mhz.

Cl14, cl16... is the same, little difference


----------



## Spilly44

Could anyone provide me with a link to Beta A4.2 and A7.3 and 7.5
Cant seem to find them
Thanks
John


----------



## _spike_

DarknightOCR said:


> someone is able to put some prints of the aida64 memory benchmark there, i Iwas confused, after switching bios between A70 and A81.
> it seems that now I have low values in any of the bios.
> mainly in write and copy.
> before I took 58k on write and 52 on copy. now 51k for write and 49k for copy.
> 
> read remains identical 54 / 55k


this is me on a81 and i couldnt boot 3600 at all on a70


----------



## DarknightOCR

well, in fact in bios the eClock option in auto makes a difference for synced

I put in that option and I have the values I had.
strangely this option only appears to me in modified bios

* Spilly44 *
link for 3 bios - Gofile


----------



## DarknightOCR

well every time I realize less
ahahaha

after testing both bios, A70 and A81
happens the same in any of the bios A70 and A81

In the modified A70 bios, I have the eCLK option









In the modified A81 bios I don't have, I think the "original beta" A81 doesn't either









Now the situation
If only set 16-16-16-32 timings to 3800MHz with IF at 1900Mhz









If apply tighter sub timings 









so far everything normal, there is logic to be like this
But if i go again in the bios, and put the sub timings again in auto, leaving only the timings 16-16-16-32









it's strange, but I don't know why, if it's a bug


----------



## Kha

Can someone with a 5800x or above please check if the +500 Auto Oc (Core Boost Override) actually works ? Somebody told me that it's actually working and a 5800x and above can reach 5.2 ghz occasionaly.


----------



## mongoled

What is the best BIOS for 3000 series CPUs ?

Currently on 7C35vA7 (ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.0.0 Patch C)

And have it stable with settings in sig,

so would like to do some performance comparissons with the "best" 3000 series BIOS....


----------



## Spilly44

DarknightOCR said:


> well, in fact in bios the eClock option in auto makes a difference for synced
> 
> I put in that option and I have the values I had.
> strangely this option only appears to me in modified bios
> 
> * Spilly44 *
> link for 3 bios - Gofile


Thank you sir Appreciated


----------



## Cidious




----------



## Spilly44

Am i right in thinking that the bottom pcie slot goes through the chipset.
So if I have one nvme in top nvme slot thats 4 lanes.First pcie slot is nvme in raid on Asus card (X4,X4) so thats now 
12 lanes and 1080 in second on X 8 totalling 20 lanes so should be 4 left for a sound card.
Been trying yet again to get audio working on this board and given up so going to get a sound card
and either pop in one of the X1 slots or the bottom PCIe slot
Ta for any help
John


----------



## thigobr

Yes, the bottom PCIE X16 comes from the chipset and it's a 4X electrical. Top 2 slots share 16 lanes from CPU (16X/0 or 8X/8X) and you can further bifurcate (e.g. to use the Asus Hyper M2 card).

Top M2 slot comes from the CPU and the bottom 2 M2 comes from chipset as well.

Here's the block diagram:


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys,

I just installed my 5950x and for some weird reason it won't boot with xmp enabled (it was working flawlessly with 3950x) currently the other settings are default..
To be honest I don't even know how to proceed....  07 Code on XMP what I never had.

what is also weird that on this default settings it performs worse than my 3950x did...(Aida ) 

Please help? it boots flawlessly at 2133mhz


----------



## Spilly44

thigobr said:


> Yes, the bottom PCIE X16 comes from the chipset and it's a 4X electrical. Top 2 slots share 16 lanes from CPU (16X/0 or 8X/8X) and you can further bifurcate (e.g. to use the Asus Hyper M2 card).
> 
> Top M2 slot comes from the CPU and the bottom 2 M2 comes from chipset as well.
> 
> Here's the block diagram:
> View attachment 2465212


Thanks Thigobr
So Should work ok
Keeps saying the cable to amp is not plugged in
but does say its connected if you plug it into any of the other sockets.So maybe the socket is busted
Thinking of the EVGA Nu Audio
Thanks
John


----------



## PhoenixPerson

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just installed my 5950x and for some weird reason it won't boot with xmp enabled (it was working flawlessly with 3950x) currently the other settings are default..
> To be honest I don't even know how to proceed....  07 Code on XMP what I never had.
> 
> what is also weird that on this default settings it performs worse than my 3950x did...(Aida )
> 
> Please help? it boots flawlessly at 2133mhz


If you used Ryzen Master for any type of OC, then i suggest you boot into windows and hit reset and uninstall it.Then shutdown your PC and do a CMOS clear.Enter the bios again(dont load any old profile) with load optimized and try XMP again.Which mem kit are you using?


----------



## 84stangman

PhoenixPerson said:


> If you used Ryzen Master for any type of OC, then i suggest you boot into windows and hit reset and uninstall it.Then shutdown your PC and do a CMOS clear.Enter the bios again(dont load any old profile) with load optimized and try XMP again.Which mem kit are you using?


I did what you wrote, did not help, but I installed the A81 Bios and XMP bootet without issues.
Now the only thing what bothers is the fact that my 3950x was in some AIDA tests faster.... 

How could that be? I have the Gskill 3600 16-16-16-36 Neo 2x16GB kit. 

I hope I will find some recommendation how to get the most out of this CPU


----------



## 84stangman

_spike_ said:


> this is me on a81 and i couldnt boot 3600 at all on a70
> 
> View attachment 2465078


That was my problem as well, was not able to boot on a70, but a81 worked. 
I see you are really into the oc part, can you please guide me how to achive best performance? ( just normal PBO performance with lower volts, or what to disable in the bios for sure) I would be grateful...


----------



## _spike_

84stangman said:


> That was my problem as well, was not able to boot on a70, but a81 worked.
> I see you are really into the oc part, can you please guide me how to achive best performance? ( just normal PBO performance with lower volts, or what to disable in the bios for sure) I would be grateful...


For everyday performance you can just enable PBO and you'll get better multicore. For single core atleast with this bios PBO off seems to get better boosts. Curve optimizer is interesting and im experimenting with it, cant wait for better bios/agesa though


----------



## 84stangman

_spike_ said:


> For everyday performance you can just enable PBO and you'll get better multicore. For single core atleast with this bios PBO off seems to get better boosts. Curve optimizer is interesting and im experimenting with it, cant wait for better bios/agesa though


for some weird reason I don't see any difference with PBO on or off in Cinebench... have you tried some undervolting? Not really sure how to start that... offset - and go for it? do you know about any Bios Parameters which should be disabled by default?
Thanks


----------



## _spike_

Theres definitelly a diference in cinebench as long as you can cool the cpu properly. Default to PBO on is like at least +1000 points(5950x) multicore in CB20
Nothing to disable no


----------



## 84stangman

_spike_ said:


> Theres definitelly a diference in cinebench as long as you can cool the cpu properly. Default to PBO on is like at least +1000 points(5950x) multicore in CB20
> Nothing to disable no


Yeah, cinebench was buggy, I needed to restart the app between tests... now it refreshes the values.


----------



## KedarWolf

Maxon - Downloads


All Maxon products are available as free, fully functional trials. To use the application you will have to register for a Maxon account and accept our EULA.




www.maxon.net





Scroll down to the Cinebench Release 23 Installers, new benchmark.


----------



## aussie7

Just wanted to say Thanks for the modded A70 bios


----------



## DarknightOCR

my stock 5900x makes 4950mhz of single boost, and running Cinebench 20, all core goes up to 4.4ghz in all cores. 
running a game, and I'm currently using a simple 1050 2Gb, the clock varies in all cores, 4.5, 4.7, others at 4.9 and some are there at 3.7.
not a certain clock like the 4.4ghz boost all core.
is it because the graphics are weak? 

another thing, if i activate PBO in the bios, the cinebench runs only 4.2Ghz of boost allcore.
if i get +200 or + 300mhz the allcore boost practically doesn’t change, it peaks at 4300, and the single boost stays the same at 4.9 / 5ghz 

if i get into the curve, in negative the single boost increases to 5.1 for example, but it crashes. 
the allcore in the cinebench remains at 4.3. 

I took to do something wrong or it is even from the cinebench, and in games it’s not because the graphics are weak. 
if someone helps me, thank you
(Sorry for my English)


----------



## 84stangman

DarknightOCR said:


> my stock 5900x makes 4950mhz of single boost, and running Cinebench 20, all core goes up to 4.4ghz in all cores.
> running a game, and I'm currently using a simple 1050 2Gb, the clock varies in all cores, 4.5, 4.7, others at 4.9 and some are there at 3.7.
> not a certain clock like the 4.4ghz boost all core.
> is it because the graphics are weak?
> 
> another thing, if i activate PBO in the bios, the cinebench runs only 4.2Ghz of boost allcore.
> if i get +200 or + 300mhz the allcore boost practically doesn’t change, it peaks at 4300, and the single boost stays the same at 4.9 / 5ghz
> 
> if i get into the curve, in negative the single boost increases to 5.1 for example, but it crashes.
> the allcore in the cinebench remains at 4.3.
> 
> I took to do something wrong or it is even from the cinebench, and in games it’s not because the graphics are weak.
> if someone helps me, thank you
> (Sorry for my English)


I guess we have to be patient and wait for some other BIOS Updates... It seems we still have some issues even after a81 bios


----------



## 84stangman

Not quite sure, is this result good? 
Still at fine tuning....cause others said ...finetuning your ram will result in more 3dmark cpu scores (currently around 14500 .not much)


----------



## _spike_

Seems good to me. You can try 3800+ ram now or with the next bios


----------



## KedarWolf

@Eder

Are you going to unlock the new beta for Unify peeps?

There is one option still locked in the CBS menu. It needs to be manually unlocked to see it. 'NTB Common Options'.

I think it's for virtualization and some needed that optioned enabled to get it working properly.

No need to unlock the Godlike for me, I don't have my 5950x yet and am sticking with the old 193 BIOS that overclocks my RAM quite well on my 3950x.


----------



## KedarWolf

Does the new beta BIOS have the new overclocking tool?


----------



## DarknightOCR

Which new overclocking tool?


----------



## KedarWolf

DarknightOCR said:


> Which new overclocking tool?


Curve Optimizer


----------



## DarknightOCR

yes it has, already the previous one also had.

I'm studying the curve well, but I can get single core boost in all cores to boost to 5Ghz and have all-core boost 4.6Ghz in CB20 / Avx.


----------



## KedarWolf

DarknightOCR said:


> yes it has, already the previous one also had.
> 
> I'm studying the curve well, but I can get single core boost in all cores to boost to 5Ghz and have all-core boost 4.6Ghz in CB20 / Avx.


Does it work with say a 3950x?


----------



## DarknightOCR

I only have the 5900x here at the moment .


----------



## aussie7

KedarWolf said:


> Curve Optimizer


I have the modded A70, where can I find it ?


----------



## Scoty

The Beta A81 have a PBO Bug whene on. We need a new Beta or Final.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Settings/advanced/AMD overclocking/AMD overclocking/Precision Boost overdrive


----------



## aussie7

Thank You DarknightOCR


----------



## kmellz

Got this board (7 hero wifi before) to go with my 5950x.... but that might take a while to get here, so couldn't just have it sitting around xD New hardware maaaan!
BIOS felt a bit empty at first, but seems good. Was a lot easier stabilizing 1900 fclk on this board.. practically auto everything, turned down a few voltages only from auto. Very impressive compared to how much tweaking I had to do on the asus board though. 
Feels promising!


----------



## 84stangman

Scoty said:


> The Beta A81 have a PBO Bug whene on. We need a new Beta or Final.


Yeah it is weird a bit, it gets too hot too fast under PBO full load.
What did you notice? 
After some tweaks this is my current result with PBO on and in the Bios under DRAM Configuration I have enabled --> Misc Item : DRAM Latency Enhance : msi Setting


----------



## alanthast0s

Hello guys,
Can anyone explain me why my results with 4x8gb are worse than 2x8gb
I have two of this kit
With 2x8 I have 52xxx mb/s Read and 47xxx mb/s Copy on aida64 benchmark
With 4x8 I have 47xxx mb/s Read and 44xxx mb/s Copy
In both tests the settings are xmp 3600 16-15-15-35 1T


----------



## Speed Potato

alanthast0s said:


> Hello guys,
> Can anyone explain me why my results with 4x8gb are worse than 2x8gb
> I have two of this kit
> With 2x8 I have 52xxx mb/s Read and 47xxx mb/s Copy on aida64 benchmark
> With 4x8 I have 47xxx mb/s Read and 44xxx mb/s Copy
> In both tests the settings are xmp 3600 16-15-15-35 1T


 Are you running the same speed and timings ? What about the Aida latency ?


----------



## pifive

Having an issue with my recently built computer and I have not been able to figure out why. Back in May, I built my computer using MSI Meg X570 Motherboard, with AMD 3900X, Nvidia RTX2070Super, Gskill 3600 ram, Seasonic PSU, etc.

After months of heavy use and being on it for 24/7 1 month ago while I launch a game soon after it turns off completely I mean no BSOD no hang up straight turning off. I am able to turn it on and it will run forever fine till I launch a game. So my first action was to RMA the power supply. They sent me a new PSU. I tested the PSU 3 days ago and boom the problem still there. So I tested the computer with a different kit of ram that I had for a client build and the problem still present. I changed the source of the power for the PSU from the APC to straight to the wall and problem still there. I end up doing a Windows 10 reinstall and guess what? the problem still there. So I end up RMA the motherboard and sent today but thinking ahead and or maybe someone can give some input of what could be the culprit?. Will the motherboard be able to shut down a computer without warning? or will it be the CPU? or the GPU? Everything was up and running since May with no issues.

Any input or ideas highly appreciated.


----------



## alanthast0s

Speed Potato said:


> Are you running the same speed and timings ? What about the Aida latency ?


It's all the same. 3600 15-15-15-36
aida latency is the same also, the performance hit is only for bandwidth


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, 

I have a funny/weird issue, maybe related to the A81 Beta Bios.
In windows if I tilt the PC case and put it down the fans speed up to 100% and then display off and then the pc turns itself off.

The weird thing is that it does not do it in Windows Safe mode nor in Linux Live 

Event manager shows only this, I don't think it is a PSU thing otherwise it would do it often. I have RM850x

Any Idea? 



The process C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe (DESKTOP-R1EJRD8) has initiated the power off of computer DESKTOP-R1EJRD8 on behalf of user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM for the following reason: No title for this reason could be found
Reason Code: 0x500ff
Shutdown Type: power off
Comment: 
User Logoff Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program
User-mode process attempted to change the system state by calling SetSuspendState or SetSystemPowerState APIs.
The system is entering sleep.
Sleep Reason: Application API
The system has resumed from sleep.
The system time has changed to ‎2020‎-‎11‎-‎14T18:58:41.500000000Z from ‎2020‎-‎11‎-‎14T18:58:11.542216700Z.
Change Reason: System time synchronized with the hardware clock.
Process: '' (PID 4).
User-mode process attempted to change the system state by calling SetSuspendState or SetSystemPowerState APIs.
The system has returned from a low power state.
Sleep Time: ‎2020‎-‎11‎-‎14T18:58:08.286256400Z
Wake Time: ‎2020‎-‎11‎-‎14T18:58:42.232997500Z
Wake Source: Unknown


----------



## Scoty

84stangman said:


> in the Bios under DRAM Configuration I have enabled --> Misc Item : DRAM Latency Enhance : msi Setting
> 
> View attachment 2465411


Dont have set this. I test this.


----------



## aussie7

I'm getting impatient, anyone got an update on the bios issues ?


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> I'm getting impatient, anyone got an update on the bios issues ?


How ever long it takes its going to be too long for you

😄😄


----------



## Kha

Guys, I saw 2 different designs at different Unify boards (X570, B550, Intel, Z490 ), one of them being in black, like this:









and the other being colorful, like this:











I wonder if the design has to do with older/newer Bios versions or models ? Any answer would be much appreciated.


----------



## aussie7

mongoled said:


> How ever long it takes its going to be too long for you


LOL


----------



## Cidious

Anyone able to do past 1900IF? I haven't seen any results of Zen 3 doing post 1900 on Unify or Ace... I think the A81 bios is still broken too. I hope Agesa Patch D will bring the much needed improvements.


----------



## aussie7

Cidious said:


> Anyone able to do past 1900IF? I haven't seen any results of Zen 3 doing post 1900 on Unify or Ace... I think the A81 bios is still broken too. I hope Agesa Patch D will bring the much needed improvements.


with my Unify and 5800x on A70 modded bios I can do 2000IF and on A81 beta bios only 1800IF


----------



## Cidious

That's interesting. I couldn't do ANYTHING above 1600 on A70. But 1900 stable at A81... Can you share me your settings for A70? I might have a flash back to A70 and see how that goes...


----------



## aussie7

Cidious said:


> That's interesting. I couldn't do ANYTHING above 1600 on A70. But 1900 stable at A81... Can you share me your settings for A70? I might have a flash back to A70 and see how that goes...


just added images of my settings to the post above


----------



## vmanuelgm




----------



## Cidious

vmanuelgm said:


>


Godlike...


----------



## Hale59

Bios 70 modified 
- DRAM ECC mode - Disable if you ram isn't capable.
Does it need to be enabled?
My RAM is Error Checking - Non-ECC

- Are there options for 'Spread Spectrum' in this bios?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Cidious said:


> Godlike...


Yep, mobo makes miracles!!!


----------



## Moutsatsos

Hello everyone.Im on track for a 5900x build.Been reading and asking around and so far Unify hands down seems to be the choice.In the past had a bad experience with a gaming carbon so I would like to ask Unify hands down or yea its good there's better out there?Im after a mobo that's gonna support decent ram overclocking,wont have any problems or incompatibilities and i will have decent temps vrm chipset wise.Lastly I looked at manual and reviews but cant find any T sensor input for water loop temps.Is there one on the board?


----------



## Kha

Kha said:


> Guys, I saw 2 different designs at different Unify boards (X570, B550, Intel, Z490 ), one of them being in black, like this:
> View attachment 2465507
> 
> 
> and the other being colorful, like this:
> 
> View attachment 2465508
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the design has to do with older/newer Bios versions or models ? Any answer would be much appreciated.


@aussie7, can you please check this post ? thanks.


----------



## aussie7

Kha said:


> @aussie7, can you please check this post ? thanks.


My board is the same as the second image, "View attachment 2465508"


----------



## aussie7

Heads up bios 7C35vA82 is available on the MSI website


----------



## Kha

aussie7 said:


> My board is the same as the second image, "View attachment 2465508"





aussie7 said:


> Heads up bios 7C35vA82 is available on the MSI website


Thanks mate, please tell if the new version changes the image.


----------



## aussie7

Kha said:


> Thanks mate, please tell if the new version changes the image.


no change


----------



## Cidious

Flashed A82. It includes the IF issues fix from A81 but no further improvements notable. Same 3800cl16 viable for my Edie.


----------



## 84stangman

Cidious said:


> Flashed A82. It includes the IF issues fix from A81 but no further improvements notable. Same 3800cl16 viable for my Edie.



Yeah, same here, my 3600 Bdie just won't go higher, although I did not really push it with extra volts (just memory try it and lowering the clks)
I can't boot with higher IF than 1900 just yet...


----------



## mopower

I'm trying to knock down my latency on my B-die ram. I lowered my tRFC to 300 without issue, I am not seeing the option to adjust tREFI in the MSI X570 Unify menu. Am I missing it? My latency is hovering around 63-65ms and not dropping off like I was hoping. Using a 5600x and 4x8gb G.skill single rank b-die ram A1 stepping.


----------



## aussie7

84stangman said:


> I can't boot with higher IF than 1900 just yet...


me too, stuck at 1900Mhz IF in A82 compared to A70 modded where I got to 2000Mhz IF


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Just bought this board to go along with a 5950x and 32gb Trident Z 3600 c16 mem.

Ill mostly be using this for gaming and benching with a 3080 Strix.

What is the best method for OC on this platform with the above in mind? All core overclock or PBO with single cores reaching higher?

Can you set a clock per core on this board or will the CPU automatically chose which core it wants to boost highest?


----------



## BluePaint

Hi, I am on a X570 Tomahawk (but Unify should be similar) with a 5800X and B-die and I am using PBO with curve optimizer to get 4950 single core and up to 4750 all core (depends on temps). With PBO curve optimizer you have to decide whether you want to emphasize higher single core, higher multicore or try to achieve a good mix (that's what I tried with the settings). For a simultaneous really high single core (5000+) and multicore (4700+) boost, you would probably need sth of a golden sample CPU which requires relatively little voltage under all core load so that the boost doesn't throttle it. Cooling is also important for all-core boost since PBO seems to stop boosting when reaching 80 celsius.

To get the mix of 4700 (can be higher if temps allow) all core and 4950 single core, I set Max speed to +100, -10 curve for the two best cores (they have a special icon in Ryzen Master) and -25 curve for the other cores.

If I use something like -5 (resulting in higher voltage for single but also multi-core) for the best cores, I can go higher with the single core boost (e.g. +150) but then the all-core boost will be lower. And if I go too far with the curve for the best cores (e.g. -20 with +100) then the single core boost will have too little vcore and crash. Each CPU is different ofc. At the moment, I guess my sample is about average but it's difficult to tell due to limited data. I am using a 360 AIO for cooling.

Regarding the RAM, I managed to get 4066/2033FCLK working but I am getting WHEA errors. Using more VSOC reduces WHEA errors under load but there are still errors in idle. Since the system seems to be stable otherwise and 5 hours of RAM testing didn't show any errors, I will be using it with WHEA errors until new BIOS comes out which will hopefully fix these.


----------



## 84stangman

trippinonprozac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought this board to go along with a 5950x and 32gb Trident Z 3600 c16 mem.
> 
> Ill mostly be using this for gaming and benching with a 3080 Strix.
> 
> What is the best method for OC on this platform with the above in mind? All core overclock or PBO with single cores reaching higher?
> 
> Can you set a clock per core on this board or will the CPU automatically chose which core it wants to boost highest?



Hey There, 

I have the same CPU+MOBO+RAM and I have to tell you that currently due to the Beta* Bios you cannot achieve the CPU+MOBO+RAM's 100% Potential.
I noticed the following with a Noctua NH-D15 Cooler so far (Without curve optimization) (I am new to this as well)


-Single core performance is the best when everything is on default setting. - Close all background apps for best performance.
-PBO increases the multicore performance but slightly decreases the single core results.
-PBO under full load my cooler is not able to go lower than 81 Celsius. 

Undevolting does not work in my case even lowering the cpu vcore by - 0,0250 Offset I lose a lot of performance...
IF won't boot on 2000 just yet, but the same Ram works flawlessly on [email protected] and on 4000Mhz but with IF 1800 ---> hopefully a bios will fix it.
Enable Latency Enhancer in bios that is fun.


as for the rest of your questions I cannot really answer... I was able to go all core @4.6Ghz... but for a normal daily usage I don't see its point.


----------



## BluePaint

84stangman said:


> -Single core performance is the best when everything is on default setting. - Close all background apps for best performance.
> -PBO increases the multicore performance but slightly decreases the single core results.
> -PBO under full load my cooler is not able to go lower than 81 Celsius.


You can raise multicore + singlecore performance under PBO when using the new curve optimizer in the BIOS. See my post above.
Regarding the temperatures. PBO will boost your clocks (and voltage) higher until the maximum boost clock is reached or the maximum temperature, which is 80 celsius. Under allcore-load, the temperature of 80 celsius will usually be the limit first (except you have extreme cooling). If u can cool it better, the allcore boost will be higher. Under single-core you will probably not reach 80, so it will boost up to the maximum single core boost clock which can be raised with the curve optimizer.


----------



## mongoled

The modified A42 BIOS that is using Agesa 1.0.0.5 many thanks to whoever modified it.

Its a monster

Currently running TM5 3800/1900 (BCLK @107.60) flat 14s with 2x8GB Viper Steel 4000 + 2x8GB Viper Steel 4400 modules and its almost 2 hours into the test with no errors























Oh and something else I discovered when running 4 dimms, tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL give better performance using 4 or 5 than 2 or 3 but 6 destroys performance completely!


----------



## KedarWolf

mongoled said:


> The modified A42 BIOS that is using Agesa 1.0.0.5 many thanks to whoever modified it.
> 
> Its a monster
> 
> Currently running TM5 3800/1900 (BCLK @107.60) flat 14s with 2x8GB Viper Steel 4000 + 2x8GB Viper Steel 4400 modules and its almost 2 hours into the test with no errors
> 
> View attachment 2465772
> View attachment 2465773
> View attachment 2465774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and something else I discovered when running 4 dimms, tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL give better performance using 4 or 5 than 2 or 3 but 6 destroys performance completely!


Yes, that's the unlocked BIOS I use on my 3950x. The 1.0.0.5 one I get CL14 with 2x16GB on it, highly recommend if not using a 5000 series CPU.


----------



## Forsaken1

With 59xx tough to find.Picked this up to play with.Loaded bios defaults/XMP. Games solid "all core" 4850.
R23/R20 highest recorded temp 75c.Time to play with bios settings.


----------



## 84stangman

Forsaken1 said:


> With 59xx tough to find.Picked this up to play with.Loaded bios defaults/XMP. Games solid "all core" 4850.
> R23/R20 highest recorded temp 75c.Time to play with bios settings.
> View attachment 2465787


I was almost able to reach 700 
almoooost 








CPU-Z VALIDATOR


CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Forsaken1

Good stuff 84.
4000/2000 memory no go.Bios locked.Up your game MSI.


----------



## aussie7

Forsaken1 said:


> 4000/2000 memory no go.Bios locked.Up your game MSI.


have you tried bios A70 modded ?
I was able to get 2000Mhz FCLK but only 3200Mhz ram


----------



## jomama22

mongoled said:


> The modified A42 BIOS that is using Agesa 1.0.0.5 many thanks to whoever modified it.
> 
> Its a monster
> 
> Currently running TM5 3800/1900 (BCLK @107.60) flat 14s with 2x8GB Viper Steel 4000 + 2x8GB Viper Steel 4400 modules and its almost 2 hours into the test with no errors
> 
> View attachment 2465772
> View attachment 2465773
> View attachment 2465774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and something else I discovered when running 4 dimms, tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL give better performance using 4 or 5 than 2 or 3 but 6 destroys performance completely!


I noticed the same thing, but for the WR at 2, I did see an improvement to my write bandwidth. The read for sure was better at 4. May go back to 5 and retest as I feel like I lost latency at 4, but I rechecked and it stayed the same.


----------



## Forsaken1

aussie7
A70 moded.No.Thanks for tip.1/2hr run time on sample.Need Less work more fun.
Looking forward to playing with curve optimizer.


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, 

I just don't get it...

I had Noctua NH-D15 and with PBO it always got up until 81 Celsius under Cinebench multicore...
I thought using an AIO would help the situation --- according to reviews the Arctic Liquid cooler 360 should cool this to 75 Celsius appros... but it does not do that and I don't understand why?


Everything fine, installed the way it should paste normal and same results as the noctua.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone with a 3000 series CPU check on new BIOS, enable PBO Advanced and see if they see the Curve Optimizer? In the menu before that?


----------



## BluePaint

84stangman said:


> I had Noctua NH-D15 and with PBO it always got up until 81 Celsius under Cinebench multicore...
> I thought using an AIO would help the situation --- according to reviews the Arctic Liquid cooler 360 should cool this to 75 Celsius appros... but it does not do that and I don't understand why?


PBO will always try to max out your temperature headroom up to 80 celsius if there is still more vcore / clock allowed according to boost settings. This is why, with PBO enabled, you should compare clock speed / score of some benchmark (e.g. CPU-Z has a quick benchmark for multi-core and single-core in one go) instead of temperature.

If u want a good temperature comparison u need to switch off PBO, set some fixed voltage + clock speed and run some benchmark. Note that AIO/water will usually get a little warmer over a longer session with heavy load, because the water inside the cooler gets warmer over time. For this case, u can use sth. like Cinebench 23, which runs 10 minutes by default (look at temperatures right before the end of the benchmark).


----------



## Forsaken1

84.Curve optimizer may be the trick for warm cpus and or overclock in general.Tinkering with it last night.Earlry stages of comprehension with curve optimizer for myself.
5800x
So far on A82 bios.Bios defaults,xmp & enhancement 4 performing best for this sample.
4850 “all core”.5125 singe/dual boost with 3 bios clicks.

Keep push’in


----------



## BluePaint

@Forsaken1
What are your preferred values for max boost, curve and LLC? And which kind of cooling do u use?

I find it quite tricky to find 'the best' (best ofc depends on workload) mix between high all-core and high-single core curve settings. With too much boost offset, I get high single core but necessary lower negative curve offsets will raise voltage and temps and then limits all-core boost.

I also figured out that I have one particularily weak core (using CB23 single core bench using affinity to only load a specific core @ 5Ghz with lowest generally stable voltages). Unfortunately, when I adapt the curve offset for that specific core, the whole all-core workload is affected by that. I also noticed that the voltages used during CB23 vary quite a bit depending on the core. When the lowest needs sth. like 1.3v for 4.9 Ghz, the highest will use 1.4v.


----------



## Forsaken1

Blue.No preference at the moment with curve optimizer.Working thru it.Care to share what is working for you?Hope more people will try out curve optimizer and post.You hit it on the head with balance.Cooling is ambient custom water.If sub ambient, it will be noted.


----------



## Kha

Forsaken1 said:


> 84.Curve optimizer may be the trick for warm cpus and or overclock in general.Tinkering with it last night.Earlry stages of comprehension with curve optimizer for myself.
> 5800x
> So far on A82 bios.Bios defaults,xmp & enhancement 4 performing best for this sample.
> 4850 “all core”.5125 singe/dual boost with 3 bios clicks.
> 
> Keep push’in


Interesting. What about temps mate ? Also, please do some C20 single and multi so we can see whats the gain.


----------



## Forsaken1

Kha
5800x 70F ambient.
CB 23/20 max temp 76c.Gaming typically 40-50c.
Working thru optimizer and whea errors.
Need new bios.


----------



## Cidious

Mine with Curve optimizer 5Ghz and decent temps.


----------



## Kha

Not bad. What C20 scores you have ?


----------



## DeusM

Hi Guys,

I am having a wierd issue with my 5900x and unify.

My CPU underload of CBr23, OCCT (small or large data set/avx/av2) or p95 will not go above 60-62c celcius its wierd like it has a hard limit for multithreaded heavy workloads. Now usually i would say holy **** amazing golden cool running chip, but i can guarentee its not the case as it NEVER boosts past 4.95 single and 4.2ish on multi.

Even with ram on XMP (3600c16) it crashes if i enable PBO on anything other then default.

Cooling is EK 360aio - idle temps are less than my 3800x and it usualy sits around 40c. In games it sits between 60-68 (depending on the game - CODMW, CODBO, FF15, AC Valhalla)

I am at a loss at to what could be causing this, does anybody have any ideas??

Edit:
So far i have tried:


I have reseated cooler - no change

Ram running at JDEC 2133 - no change

Different Ram - no change

New windows install

New bios install.



Edit 2: 

All core OC to 4.6 @ 1.3v // 1.27v SVI2 TFN - 30 cinebench gets to 73c max


----------



## jomama22

Cidious said:


> View attachment 2466038
> 
> 
> Mine with Curve optimizer 5Ghz and decent temps.


Your score is a bit lower than those getting 4.75 GHz all core in r20. Looking at your effective clocks, it looks like you are only getting 4.6ghz actual clocks when running the bench. 

My guess is your edc is messing with you. Try setting the pbo limits to "motherboard" in bios and then adjusting then adjusting the edc in ryzen master downward 1 by 1.


----------



## Spilly44

mopower said:


> I'm trying to knock down my latency on my B-die ram. I lowered my tRFC to 300 without issue, I am not seeing the option to adjust tREFI in the MSI X570 Unify menu. Am I missing it? My latency is hovering around 63-65ms and not dropping off like I was hoping. Using a 5600x and 4x8gb G.skill single rank b-die ram A1 stepping.


Got my Trfc down to 270.but could not find Vcio voltage or Vccsa in bios.Will look again tomorrow


----------



## Awsan

So boys and gals, after selling my Desktop I stopped following the BIOS updates but wanted to know which was the latest most stable one and if we have an unlocked version in here? A friend just got a unify with a 3900x and wanted to confirm before updating to the latest one.

Thanks


----------



## Forsaken1

Awsan said:


> So boys and gals, after selling my Desktop I stopped following the BIOS updates but wanted to know which was the latest most stable one and if we have an unlocked version in here? A friend just got a unify with a 3900x and wanted to confirm before updating to the latest one.
> 
> Thanks


A82 capped 3800/1900.Can run memory 4600+ divided.


----------



## Forsaken1

Kha said:


> Interesting. What about temps mate ? Also, please do some C20 single and multi so we can see whats the gain.


All core results.More in the tank at ambient doubtful 1800 FCLK.Will try 1900..On EDC hard.Going from cpu clock 4.7 to 4.8 is .1v more cpu voltage on this sample.
Ambient 69*.


----------



## Kha

Forsaken1 said:


> All core results.More in the tank at ambient doubtful 1800 FCLK.Will try 1900..On EDC hard.Going from cpu clock 4.7 to 4.8 is .1v more cpu voltage on this sample.
> Ambient 69*.
> 
> View attachment 2466178


Nice. What scores you get without all core OC, both ST and MT ?


----------



## Cidious




----------



## Forsaken1

*Cidious .Excellent*





Kha said:


> Nice. What scores you get without all core OC, both ST and MT ?


Optimizer score?For optimizer working on below image.Back burner project for the moment.New ram arrived.


----------



## Forsaken1

First shot of AIDIA64.
Shooting for 50ns in latency.Gaming stable so far.


----------



## Forsaken1

Put in some hours in today.Understand the system better.
Great program for quick ram testing from OG'S at XtremeSystems.Most of the big overclocking names you may know now.Posted at XS back in the day.
I use the 1M test for quick checks of ram sub changes/speed.If it will pass 32M.Generally it will pass anything you may through at it.








Super Pi (2.1 WP) Download


Super PI is a popular benchmarking software that calculates pi to a specified number of digits after the decimal point—up to a maximum of 32 mi




www.techpowerup.com





Potionally #2 HWBOT Super PI XS 1M AMD AM4.









Ill be happy to hit sub 51ns in AIDIA64.Getting closer.


----------



## Cidious

Forsaken1 said:


> Put in some hours in today.Understand the system better.
> Great program for quick ram testing from OG'S at XtremeSystems.Most of the big overclocking names you may know now.Posted at XS back in the day.
> I use the 1M test for quick checks of ram sub changes/speed.If it will pass 32M.Generally it will pass anything you may through at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Pi (2.1 WP) Download
> 
> 
> Super PI is a popular benchmarking software that calculates pi to a specified number of digits after the decimal point—up to a maximum of 32 mi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potionally #2 HWBOT Super PI XS 1M AMD AM4.
> 
> View attachment 2466227
> 
> 
> Ill be happy to hit sub 51ns in AIDIA64.Getting closer.


You got a really good 5800X sample there mate! Mine crashes at anything above 5Ghz. PBO Enhanced 3 and 4 both crash.


----------



## Eder

Latest beta bios unlocked menu mod release


----------



## Kha

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios unlocked menu mod release


Isn't A82 like 1 week old already ?


----------



## Eder

Kha said:


> Isn't A82 like 1 week old already ?


Yes yes I'm late. 

Work is crazy because of Covid, I can't even touch my pc during weekdays  I check every weekend for bios updates.


----------



## Coldplayer

What settings are you guys using with curve optimiser? Can't find much advice on how to use it online, got a 5900x.


----------



## aussie7

Eder said:


> Latest beta bios unlocked menu mod release


Thanks Eder, what have you modded in this A82 bios ?
EDIT: I can't see anything different in your release ?
EDIT 2: eCLK Mode is not there ?


----------



## Kha

Eder said:


> Yes yes I'm late.
> 
> Work is crazy because of Covid, I can't even touch my pc during weekdays  I check every weekend for bios updates.


My appologiez, saw only now you are posting actually modded bioses and not the official versions.

Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify


https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/



with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?


https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/


----------



## panni

Hey, converting Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro user here with a Unify on the way.

I've been reading up on this board recently - what's the deal with the modded BIOSes? We never had those for the AORUS X570s. What's been un-hidden in there by the mod? Is it something that MSI intentionally hides, that I don't have on the AORUS Pro, either?

Thanks, looking forward to this board.


----------



## Cidious

panni said:


> Hey, converting Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro user here with a Unify on the way.
> 
> I've been reading up on this board recently - what's the deal with the modded BIOSes? We never had those for the AORUS X570s. What's been un-hidden in there by the mod? Is it something that MSI intentionally hides, that I don't have on the AORUS Pro, either?
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to this board.


Welcome. You're going to have a good time. I myself also came from the X570 Pro. It was a nightmare with bios stability. The MSI boards are more solid in this way. The modded biosses have extra detailed options for power users. I personally have never found any benefit from it but some other users here noted that they found them useful when stabilizing ram OC for example. You can try one out. Eder mostly keeps them updated. So thanks to him.


----------



## Eder

The modded bios became less relevant imo because msi usually set the right bios values on default. For high/unusual memory overclocks it's nice to get all the hidden settings. In these cases the default auto and their fallback settings might cause problems, you want full control of all the settings.

The hunt for little hidden secrets is my entertainment during the weekends. There is an option for asynchronius blck overclocking in the bios (cpu and pci). I managed to unlock it during testing but it won't work with my 3700x. Does anyone know if it's a 5000 feature?


----------



## Kha

Eder said:


> The modded bios became less relevant imo because msi usually set the right bios values on default. For high/unusual memory overclocks it's nice to get all the hidden settings. In these cases the default auto and their fallback settings might cause problems, the you want full control of all the settings.
> 
> The hunt for little hidden secrets is my entertainment during the weekends. There is an option for asynchronius blck overclocking in the bios (cpu and pci). I managed to unlock it during testing but it won't work with my 3700x. Does anyone know if it's a 5000 feature?


Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/

with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/

Thanks.


----------



## Cidious

Kha said:


> Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/
> 
> with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/
> 
> Thanks.


I have just one short question... WHY?


----------



## Kha

Cidious said:


> I have just one short question... WHY?


I always looked at the Unify boards as something totally special, above the regular Meg. And it also happens that the rest of Intel Unify boards and the new B550 Unify and B550 Unify-X, all share the same black and white Meg logo, not the colored one that all Meg boards have. Basically, I am annoyed at the blatant discrepance between the rest of Unify boards and X570 one. I know it might seem stupid, maybe it is lol, but it's just a personal desire.


----------



## Eder

Kha said:


> Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/
> 
> with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/
> 
> Thanks.





Kha said:


> Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/
> 
> with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/
> 
> Thanks.





Kha said:


> Can you please tell me if you can replace the yellow Bios splash screen from X570 Unify
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/color-jpg.142771/
> 
> with this black Unify series splash that all Unify boards share apart of the X570 ?
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?attachments/black-jpg.142770/
> 
> Thanks.


It is possible but I have no idea why you should want that?


----------



## jomama22

First pic is the best I can get with PBO + curve opt. All core seems to rest at 4.725 and single at 5120 or so (effective clock, not the plain core clock)
Second is what I have so far with 2x16 dual rank dimms, none of this single rank nonsense (lol jk)

Trying everything i can to get gdm disabled but thats a tall order.

Manual OC'ing gets me to 4875 stable at ~1.37v, 4.825 ~1.33v, 4.8 ~1.316v, 4.7 ~1.28v
This is on an ace btw, not unify.


----------



## Kha

Eder said:


> It is possible but I have no idea why you should want that?


As I said previously:

I always looked at the Unify boards as something totally special, above the regular Meg. And it also happens that the rest of Intel Unify boards and the new B550 Unify / Unify-X all share the same black and white Meg logo, not the colored one that the regular Meg boards have. 

TLDR, I feel this difference is unnatural and uneeded. I know it might seem stupid, maybe it is lol, but it's just a personal desire.


----------



## Forsaken1

jomama22 said:


> View attachment 2466446
> View attachment 2466447
> 
> 
> First pic is the best I can get with PBO + curve opt. All core seems to rest at 4.725 and single at 5120 or so (effective clock, not the plain core clock)
> Second is what I have so far with 2x16 dual rank dimms, none of this single rank nonsense (lol jk)
> 
> Trying everything i can to get gdm disabled but thats a tall order.
> 
> Manual OC'ing gets me to 4875 stable at ~1.37v, 4.825 ~1.33v, 4.8 ~1.316v, 4.7 ~1.28v
> This is on an ace btw, not unify.


Monster run.Keep pushin.Slap single rank in them slots.


----------



## 84stangman

Hey Guys, maybe there has been some info on this, but might help others.

Yesterday I was able to get me a 3090 RTX TUF ASUS for a really goooood price and after installing my Sound Blaster Z started acting weird... I tried drivers reinstall etc... and then I tried the Onboard Unify SoundChip... and it was made some popping cracking noise while sound playback. 

Anyway it turned out that it does not like the PCI_E1 as a GEN4 ... setting it back to GEN3 solved the issue... Thank god in gaming it is not an issue


----------



## Arni90

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys, maybe there has been some info on this, but might help others.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get me a 3090 RTX TUF ASUS for a really goooood price and after installing my Sound Blaster Z started acting weird... I tried drivers reinstall etc... and then I tried the Onboard Unify SoundChip... and it was made some popping cracking noise while sound playback.
> 
> Anyway it turned out that it does not like the PCI_E1 as a GEN4 ... setting it back to GEN3 solved the issue... Thank god in gaming it is not an issue


Crackling audio noise indicates instability in the SoC, meaning your FCLK is set too high.


----------



## Spilly44

84stangman said:


> Hey Guys, maybe there has been some info on this, but might help others.
> 
> Yesterday I was able to get me a 3090 RTX TUF ASUS for a really goooood price and after installing my Sound Blaster Z started acting weird... I tried drivers reinstall etc... and then I tried the Onboard Unify SoundChip... and it was made some popping cracking noise while sound playback.
> 
> Anyway it turned out that it does not like the PCI_E1 as a GEN4 ... setting it back to GEN3 solved the issue... Thank god in gaming it is not an issue


I got exactly the same problem and have had since I got the board.My Nephews X570 unify also has it although using the front audio outputs is fine
I have dropped Fclck from 1900 to 1766 and its still happening so i'll try your suggestion of dropping pcie gen speeds
Smiffy


----------



## Spilly44

Spilly44 said:


> I got exactly the same problem and have had since I got the board.My Nephews X570 unify also has it although using the front audio outputs is fine
> I have dropped Fclck from 1900 to 1766 and its still happening so i'll try your suggestion of dropping pcie gen speeds
> Smiffy


No good
Dropped Fclk to 1700Mhz.Tried all slots at gen 3 and gen 2.Back to the search for a little desktop dac
Smiffy


----------



## jomama22

Forsaken1 said:


> Monster run.Keep pushin.Slap single rank in them slots.


Lmao, I do actually have a lot of 4x8 4000 17-18-18 1.4v that I know is b-die. I am tempted to throw them in there and see how they do. I want the dual rank for other things but would be interesting to see how low I could go.

Was more hoping for a new bios Soo to try and get fclock at 2000 first.


----------



## jomama22

Spilly44 said:


> I got exactly the same problem and have had since I got the board.My Nephews X570 unify also has it although using the front audio outputs is fine
> I have dropped Fclck from 1900 to 1766 and its still happening so i'll try your suggestion of dropping pcie gen speeds
> Smiffy


You guys may want to try setting the pcie lanes to the chipset as pcie3.0 and make sure the sound card is in a chipset connected slot.


----------



## Spilly44

jomama22 said:


> You guys may want to try setting the pcie lanes to the chipset as pcie3.0 and make sure the sound card is in a chipset connected slot.


Im using onboard sound
Smiffy


----------



## panni

OK, please bear with me and keep in mind: I don't want to badmouth your board.

I tried to switch over from an AORUS Pro to the X570 Unify with my 5900X. I went ahead, added the CPU 8pin, the 24pin, threw the MSI.BIN (7C35vA7) on my trusty old MBR formatted 256MB FAT32 USB2 stick, put it in, powered the PSU on and pressed the flashback button. My stick started to blink for 60 seconds, the USB flashback button didn't blink, it just went off at the end.

As I don't know how the MSI flashback function is supposed to work I continued building the system just to be presented with a 00->0d (unspecified) boot code and a lit up CPU EZ debug LED.
Great, checked the CPU pins, cleaned them with some alcohol, to no avail.

Googled around for MSI flashback issues and found a whole bunch of reddit threads.

First I shut off the whole system, drained residual charges and reset the BIOS. Hardware was still fully seated, including the CPU.
Went ahead and tried flashback again - and now it did something. Read at lot of data on my USB stick, then powered itself on and continued to read a lot of data for a couple of minutes.

Afterwards it reset itself and actually showed some boot order LEDs, ending up with FF (unspecified) with the CPU LED still on. A little panicky I wired up my old board and reseated the CPU in there - booting fine, just complaining about the GPU missing.

OK, another try. Same thing, off, drained, reset, flashback: this time it got even further, rebooted two times and shut itself off. I turned it on again just to see it staying at 00, no other actions.

From that point onwards I removed all the hardware again except for the 24 and 8 pin and tried a clean flashback - just to notice that it doesn't do _ANY_ flashback anymore, no matter what I try: The board reads from the drive for 5 seconds, turns itself on, then flashes the flashback button three times and stays on.

In the meantime I had read all those reddit threads about flashback issues, reformatted the 256MB drive with Windows, Rufus, BOOTICE, no change. Tried the same with a 16 GB drive and a 64 GB drive - no change.

I now have everything back in my case on the X570 AORUS Pro after 5 hours of fiddling around.


I like the Unify, it seems like a great board, but what the bleep MSI is up with your flashback functionality?

The board is going back for an RMA, this can't be the experience.


Sorry for the rant.

Edit: I realize that most people probably use a too big USB drive with GPT or something, but I'm using the most compatible stick there probably is (which works fine for Gigabyte flashback btw), and the fact that it sporadically worked is such a bad sign for the process IMHO. I mean, this flashback procedure is exactly what's needed to update a board with the latest BIOS to support a new CPU. How can it be this bad?

Edit 2: OK, this is super discouraging. Almost half of the reports are around failed BIOS flashback, USB intermittently recognized, CPU red light.

Edit 3: This is by no means a special case for the Unify. The Tomahawk and other boards seem to have the same issues when not updated using an older CPU (see post linked above).

Edit 4: I tried all the latest BIOS versions, with Zen 3 Support (AGESA 1.0.8.1, 1.1.0.0, and latest beta)


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^
FAT32
MSI.ROM


----------



## panni

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^
> FAT32
> MSI.ROM


You did read my post, yes? I tried FAT32 from the beginning, and it partly worked. Seems like the board is dead now.


----------



## jomama22

panni said:


> OK, please bear with me and keep in mind: I don't want to badmouth your board.
> 
> I tried to switch over from an AORUS Pro to the X570 Unify with my 5900X. I went ahead, added the CPU 8pin, the 24pin, threw the MSI.BIN (7C35vA7) on my trusty old MBR formatted 256MB FAT32 USB2 stick, put it in, powered the PSU on and pressed the flashback button. My stick started to blink for 60 seconds, the USB flashback button didn't blink, it just went off at the end.
> 
> As I don't know how the MSI flashback function is supposed to work I continued building the system just to be presented with a 00->0d (unspecified) boot code and a lit up CPU EZ debug LED.
> Great, checked the CPU pins, cleaned them with some alcohol, to no avail.
> 
> Googled around for MSI flashback issues and found a whole bunch of reddit threads.
> 
> First I shut off the whole system, drained residual charges and reset the BIOS. Hardware was still fully seated, including the CPU.
> Went ahead and tried flashback again - and now it did something. Read at lot of data on my USB stick, then powered itself on and continued to read a lot of data for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Afterwards it reset itself and actually showed some boot order LEDs, ending up with FF (unspecified) with the CPU LED still on. A little panicky I wired up my old board and reseated the CPU in there - booting fine, just complaining about the GPU missing.
> 
> OK, another try. Same thing, off, drained, reset, flashback: this time it got even further, rebooted two times and shut itself off. I turned it on again just to see it staying at 00, no other actions.
> 
> From that point onwards I removed all the hardware again except for the 24 and 8 pin and tried a clean flashback - just to notice that it doesn't do _ANY_ flashback anymore, no matter what I try: The board reads from the drive for 5 seconds, turns itself on, then flashes the flashback button three times and stays on.
> 
> In the meantime I had read all those reddit threads about flashback issues, reformatted the 256MB drive with Windows, Rufus, BOOTICE, no change. Tried the same with a 16 GB drive and a 64 GB drive - no change.
> 
> I now have everything back in my case on the X570 AORUS Pro after 5 hours of fiddling around.
> 
> 
> I like the Unify, it seems like a great board, but what the bleep MSI is up with your flashback functionality?
> 
> The board is going back for an RMA, this can't be the experience.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Edit: I realize that most people probably use a too big USB drive with GPT or something, but I'm using the most compatible stick there probably is (which works fine for Gigabyte flashback btw), and the fact that it sporadically worked is such a bad sign for the process IMHO. I mean, this flashback procedure is exactly what's needed to update a board with the latest BIOS to support a new CPU. How can it be this bad?
> 
> Edit 2: OK, this is super discouraging. Almost half of the reports are around failed BIOS flashback, USB intermittently recognized, CPU red light.
> 
> Edit 3: This is by no means a special case for the Unify. The Tomahawk and other boards seem to have the same issues when not updated using an older CPU (see post linked above).
> 
> Edit 4: I tried all the latest BIOS versions, with Zen 3 Support (AGESA 1.0.8.1, 1.1.0.0, and latest beta)


May be a dumb question but did you ever try clearing the cmos after you feel like you got the successful bios flash completed? May even be that you would need to short the bios jumper on the board itself and not just the clear cmos button in the back. Would clear the cmos while it's stuck at one of the post codes.

Also, most of the codes (aside from 00) are codes I have gotten from failed overclocks (both memory and cpu). Could be as simple as incorrect ram slots or no boot device connected when trying to post.

Also, if it's possible, I would try to connect both 8-pin eps connectors to the mobo, not just the one. I realize it not be necessary for actual usage, but I have seen before that even somthing like that can cause a fail boot check.

The only time I ever got 00 on my board (I have an ace btw, not unify, but same more or less) well when I accidentally forgot I had offset voltage set in bios and then used ryzen master to set a fix voltage. That **** shut off instantaneously, genuinely thought I fried my cpu (I'm guessing the fix voltage would have changed by base voltage from 1.0v to ~1.4v...with an offset of 0.35v *****). Thankfully, I'm guessing either the currant sense or voltage limit protection tripped and shut it all down at the vrms before it could hit the cpu. The vrms are fine as well so who knows. But yeah, I imagine 00 is just the mobo is state of lockdown more or less. Don't think it's fried, but somthing wonky is going on. Possible the multiple flashback attempts after the first attempt did something but who knows.


----------



## Forsaken1

Did you rename bin to rom?
All answers in videos outside of defective board or user error.


----------



## vmanuelgm




----------



## Cidious

vmanuelgm said:


>


Stop posting godlike results in the Unify thread.. the unify got a broken bios as it is. Nowhere are they comparable as of now...


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Stop posting godlike results in the Unify thread.. the unify got a broken bios as it is. Nowhere are they comparable as of now...


They are pretty much the same board with the same BIOS. Just Godlike is a bit better board.

Don't see why peeps shouldn't post results here, you seriously can compare them.


----------



## 84stangman

KedarWolf said:


> They are pretty much the same board with the same BIOS. Just Godlike is a bit better board.
> 
> Don't see why peeps shouldn't post results here, you seriously can compare them.



MSI Godlike BIOS is on a different level, just because it is MSI does not mean it is the SAME BIOS as the others stated above .....Unify got a broken BIOS at moment , not fair to compare. Furthermore Look at the Forum Thread Title : 

MSI MEG X570 UNIFY Overclocking discussion thread.....

Your results are pretty good, great even but please post it in the right groups. 

Thanks


----------



## 84stangman

jomama22 said:


> You guys may want to try setting the pcie lanes to the chipset as pcie3.0 and make sure the sound card is in a chipset connected slot.



Exactly what I did, forgot to mention to put the Soundcard (if you have any) to the right slot. 
As for the PCI_E, it was enough for me to set it for the GPU the other settings were useless.

Probably it is because of the broken/beta BIOS.


----------



## panni

jomama22 said:


> May be a dumb question but did you ever try clearing the cmos after you feel like you got the successful bios flash completed? May even be that you would need to short the bios jumper on the board itself and not just the clear cmos button in the back. Would clear the cmos while it's stuck at one of the post codes.


Yes I did.



Forsaken1 said:


> Did you rename bin to rom?
> All answers in videos outside of defective board or user error.


Yep.

My biggest gripe with this is that flashback should _always_ work if the stick is well formatted, regardless of whether the BIOS update only partially succeeded.

Apart from that: how can it be that I've seen 00, 0d and FF on a board with a debug POST code, all three of them not in the manual? This is still poor implementation tbh.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Cidious said:


> Stop posting godlike results in the Unify thread.. the unify got a broken bios as it is. Nowhere are they comparable as of now...


If there was a specific thread for Godlike, I would post in there, but I didn't find it... Maybe u can help.

I also see Kedar has a Godlike and is posting here, that's why I did it too.

As he said, same bios with better parts in Godlike...


----------



## Forsaken1

panni said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My biggest gripe with this is that flashback should _always_ work if the stick is well formatted, regardless of whether the BIOS update only partially succeeded.
> 
> Apart from that: how can it be that I've seen 00, 0d and FF on a board with a debug POST code, all three of them not in the manual? This is still poor implementation tbh.


Appears you have it under control.If I recall 00 is 1st step in bios process.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> They are pretty much the same board with the same BIOS. Just Godlike is a bit better board.
> 
> Don't see why peeps shouldn't post results here, you seriously can compare them.


They are not. The Unify has a bugged bios as of now just like the ACE. The Godlike can easily do 1900+ IF. Have you been able to do 1900IF + ? Neither did I.

The Godlike is another board. No need to confuse this topic with irrelevant results. Seems like gloating.. 


But other than that asking for help here is surely no problem.


----------



## Forsaken1

As far as godlike posts.There’s currently no thread I see for users to post.Small market board.
If only a handful user post.Why not.

Please godlike users make it obviously apparent of board used.

Side note.As typing this recivied text.
X Box X ready for pick up.Maybe it’s a lucky day for a 6800XT.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Cidious said:


> They are not. The Unify has a bugged bios as of now just like the ACE. The Godlike can easily do 1900+ IF. Have you been able to do 1900IF + ? Neither did I.
> 
> The Godlike is another board. No need to confuse this topic with irrelevant results. Seems like gloating..
> 
> 
> But other than that asking for help here is surely no problem.


I don't understand your point, which is the problem when sooner or later bios and agesa will be updated and higher clocks will be stable across the boards??? New agesa coming in December.

U think Godlike has a perfect bios and that is not true at all, they are all beta (1c1 is alpha for me) and stability is tricky with the new 5xxx...


----------



## kmellz

I was used to the asus bios flashback, it just flashes it and doesn't do anything with the system.. when I got this board and did flashback everything turned on Oo Just no image. But in the end it rebooted and worked just fine, just took quite a while, longer than the asus one it felt like


----------



## jomama22

panni said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My biggest gripe with this is that flashback should _always_ work if the stick is well formatted, regardless of whether the BIOS update only partially succeeded.
> 
> Apart from that: how can it be that I've seen 00, 0d and FF on a board with a debug POST code, all three of them not in the manual? This is still poor implementation tbh.


Just an fyi, debug codes are universal across motherboards...those codes are generic cpu/memory training issue codes. There isn't going to be some specific detailed write out of any post code for any board. That's just how it goes.


----------



## Cidious

vmanuelgm said:


> I don't understand your point, which is the problem when sooner or later bios and agesa will be updated and higher clocks will be stable across the boards??? New agesa coming in December.
> 
> U think Godlike has a perfect bios and that is not true at all, they are all beta (1c1 is alpha for me) and stability is tricky with the new 5xxx...


If I'm not mistaken it's the second time you throw in a screenshot without any description from a board that is irrelevant to ours at the moment. We are not able to achieve anything similar. I'm sorry you don't have a thread of your own to discuss these kind of performance things. I mean that. But randomly throwing in thing we are not able to learn from is not helping us either.

Twice I opened your screenshots and saw the IF clock and then realised the info is completely irrelevant to us Unify users.

What's your point if it's unuseful to us to post this here ? Showing off your board can do this and ours can't ? It's already quite frustrating that the unify was promoted as one of the best overclocking noards for memory when I bought it and now it's the ******ed kid of the class with current bios support. Regular B550 boards from MSI are able to do 2000 with ease..

If you want to join this little community of Unify owners maybe post something more than just a screenshot every time of what you can do with your board and we can't. Maybe you missed that point. I could understand that.


----------



## Forsaken1

No luck with 6800 xt today.
Stuck with a half ass bios on unify.
Looks to me as AMD is working different AGESA to all board partners.Some do 4000 memory.Some do optimizer.Some do rage mode.Maybe more differences.

Some times you gotta say *** iT & roll with it.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Cidious said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's the second time you throw in a screenshot without any description from a board that is irrelevant to ours at the moment. We are not able to achieve anything similar. I'm sorry you don't have a thread of your own to discuss these kind of performance things. I mean that. But randomly throwing in thing we are not able to learn from is not helping us either.
> 
> Twice I opened your screenshots and saw the IF clock and then realised the info is completely irrelevant to us Unify users.
> 
> What's your point if it's unuseful to us to post this here ? Showing off your board can do this and ours can't ? It's already quite frustrating that the unify was promoted as one of the best overclocking noards for memory when I bought it and now it's the ******ed kid of the class with current bios support. Regular B550 boards from MSI are able to do 2000 with ease..
> 
> If you want to join this little community of Unify owners maybe post something more than just a screenshot every time of what you can do with your board and we can't. Maybe you missed that point. I could understand that.


I just came to this thread because I saw it is the main thread among the MSI x570 boards. Maybe u are not used to OC.NET, but posting screenshots like I did is very common here.

I also saw Kedar posting his Godlike, so I thought there was no problem, page 64 in this thread for example.

In regards to settings, I have a different cpu and unit itself, different memory and different board, maybe my settings are not that great in your cases. My memory is G.Skill 3600 CL15, 2 kits-4x8GB, they are single rank.

Last but not least, don't worry about the bugs, with new bios's and agesa's your board will work ok with the new cpus.


----------



## KedarWolf

vmanuelgm said:


> I just came to this thread because I saw it is the main thread among the MSI x570 boards. Maybe u are not used to OC.NET, but posting screenshots like I did is very common here.
> 
> I also saw Kedar posting his Godlike, so I thought there was no problem, page 64 in this thread for example.
> 
> In regards to settings, I have a different cpu and unit itself, different memory and different board, maybe my settings are not that great in your cases. My memory is G.Skill 3600 CL15, 2 kits-4x8GB, they are single rank.
> 
> Last but not least, don't worry about the bugs, with new bios's and agesa's your board will work ok with the new cpus.


Only that one person has an issue about Godlike users posting here. I've had both the Unify and the Godlike and they overclocked pretty much identically. Basically, there is little or no differences in the BIOS's of the two.

I'd just ignore that user and carry on.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Ok so, say I get the mythical 5900x, can I at least go for 1900FCLK? Is it only 2000 FCLK that’s broken?


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Ok so, say I get the mythical 5900x, can I at least go for 1900FCLK? Is it only 2000 FCLK that’s broken?


LoL
1900 gtg CL14.No luck with 12.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Cidious said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's the second time you throw in a screenshot without any description from a board that is irrelevant to ours at the moment. We are not able to achieve anything similar. I'm sorry you don't have a thread of your own to discuss these kind of performance things. I mean that. But randomly throwing in thing we are not able to learn from is not helping us either.
> 
> Twice I opened your screenshots and saw the IF clock and then realised the info is completely irrelevant to us Unify users.
> 
> What's your point if it's unuseful to us to post this here ? Showing off your board can do this and ours can't ? It's already quite frustrating that the unify was promoted as one of the best overclocking noards for memory when I bought it and now it's the ******ed kid of the class with current bios support. Regular B550 boards from MSI are able to do 2000 with ease..
> 
> If you want to join this little community of Unify owners maybe post something more than just a screenshot every time of what you can do with your board and we can't. Maybe you missed that point. I could understand that.


I just got my 5950x up and running and I am fully stable with 1900 IF Bdie @ 3800 c14 1.45v

Above is on the Unify X with the latest non beta bios.

I am still learning how to get the most out of this platform. Cant seem to get a negative voltage offset working with PBO advanced.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> LoL
> 1900 gtg CL14.No luck with 12.


Hey dude! 

If 1900 is still good to go, that’s all right by me!

Now, where’s that 5900x???


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Hey dude!
> 
> If 1900 is still good to go, that’s all right by me!
> 
> Now, where’s that 5900x???


Yo man!!! Long time.F5 faster.Cannot get a 5900 or 5950 myselfe.

Lets get this thread back rolling. A little tease.
LOW/SUB AMBIENT OVERCLOCK 5.0 all core result.


----------



## eliwankenobi

Forsaken1 said:


> Yo man!!! Long time.F5 faster.Cannot get a 5900 or 5950 myselfe.
> 
> Lets get this thread back rolling. A little tease.
> LOW/SUB AMBIENT OVERCLOCK 5.0 result.
> 
> View attachment 2466663
> View attachment 2466664


Great number F1!

What are you using for sub ambient cooling?


----------



## ribosome

So is A42 still the best BIOS for overclocking memory on Ryzen 3000?


----------



## KedarWolf

ribosome said:


> So is A42 still the best BIOS for overclocking memory on Ryzen 3000?


Yes, it is. The AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS (your A42) I get this TM5 stable. No other BIOS will do 3800 and the timings are great.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Only that one person has an issue about Godlike users posting here. I've had both the Unify and the Godlike and they overclocked pretty much identically. Basically, there is little or no differences in the BIOS's of the two.
> 
> I'd just ignore that user and carry on.


You are misinformed... Unify is NOT the same as Godlike currently because of a broken bios...










Please dude...


----------



## 84stangman

Forsaken1 said:


> Yo man!!! Long time.F5 faster.Cannot get a 5900 or 5950 myselfe.
> 
> Lets get this thread back rolling. A little tease.
> LOW/SUB AMBIENT OVERCLOCK 5.0 result.
> 
> View attachment 2466663
> View attachment 2466664



Damn, and I am here trying to surpass the 700 Single core limit (Although all stock on my side - No OC ) 699 points here... maybe curve optimization is needed


----------



## Albatard

Hi guys, I'm very concerned about those ram issues with the x570 Unify...

Just received my 5950x yesterday and I was planning to build my first AMD platform this weekend. 

But the ram I grabbed for it are 2 kits of 2x8Gb 4400Mhz cl19 (so 32Gb total, I already understand the 1:1 ratio between FCLK and MCLK, want to run 1900:3800 cl14 and go above with future bios updates).

Are you saying I will not be able to run the system nor enter the bios during POST to fix ram related clocks for now?


----------



## Cidious

Albatard said:


> Hi guys, I'm very concerned about those ram issues with the x570 Unify...
> 
> Just received my 5950x yesterday and I was planning to build my first AMD platform this weekend.
> 
> But the ram I grabbed for it are 2 kits of 2x8Gb 4400Mhz cl19 (so 32Gb total, I already understand the 1:1 ratio between FCLK and MCLK, want to run 1900:3800 cl14 and go above with future bios updates).
> 
> Are you saying I will not be able to run the system nor enter the bios during POST to fix ram related clocks for now?


It boots fine after a CMOS reset. Then you can set it all. Stock clocks are 2133 or something. but Unify WILL NOT do anything above 1900 for Zen 3 as of now. 1900/3800 runs fine.


----------



## Forsaken1

eliwankenobi said:


> Great number F1!
> 
> What are you using for sub ambient cooling?


Mother nature🥶.



84stangman said:


> Damn, and I am here trying to surpass the 700 Single core limit (Although all stock on my side - No OC ) 699 points here... maybe curve optimization is needed


Result is all core over clock.Struggled with curve optimizer.Thanks to Cidious help.
Made progress with optimizer.
Anyone with optimizer getting more then +200(5050mhz) boost with 5800x?


----------



## LOKI23NY

Been keeping up with all the testing some of you have been doing. I'm going to hold off on a cpu upgrade until I take care of a new gpu. Interesting to see how these newer cpu's are working on our boards and how far they will get pushed once MSI gets the bios dialed in.

As far as the posts here that are for the godlike and not the unify, I kinda figured most of what has been mentioned was already understood. Yes, the boards are different, but the bios is similar and feedback can still be very helpful to Unify users. Not really understanding why all of a sudden 100 pages deep people are going to start having such an issue with it?


----------



## mongoled

ribosome said:


> So is A42 still the best BIOS for overclocking memory on Ryzen 3000?


As KedarWolf says,

running the same BIOS here, this is 3800/1900 as I run BCLK @107.60 mhz


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

mongoled said:


> As KedarWolf says,
> 
> running the same BIOS here, this is 3800/1900 as I run BCLK @107.60 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466719


+1 for A.42/Zen2


----------



## eliwankenobi

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> +1 for A.42/Zen2
> View attachment 2466766


Good numbers! How many DIMMS on your system?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

eliwankenobi said:


> Good numbers! How many DIMMS on your system?


Thanks








btw the Egg’s got those 2x8 Viper Steel 4400s on sale for US$105


----------



## DeletedMember558271

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 2466773
> 
> btw the Egg’s got those 2x8 Viper Steel 4400s on sale for US$105


What's your RAM voltage? 1.5v+?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

Dreamic said:


> What's your RAM voltage? 1.5v+?


1.5V even


----------



## DeletedMember558271

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> 1.5V even


Damn I have the same 4 sticks and have to run 1.53v (reported as 1.516-1.520v) or this errors TM5 1usmus_v3








Once I can hopefully get 1900 FCLK 3800 with new BIOS hope I don't have to raise it much


----------



## mongoled

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> +1 for A.42/Zen2
> View attachment 2466766


Have you compared AIDA64 Read bandwidth with tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL @2 compared to @5? On my 3600 @5 gives more read throughput. 

And is that TM5 stable as well as Large FFTs stable (at least a couple of hours)??


----------



## mongoled

Dreamic said:


> Damn I have the same 4 sticks and have to run 1.53v (reported as 1.516-1.520v) or this errors TM5 1usmus_v3
> View attachment 2466826
> 
> Once I can hopefully get 1900 FCLK 3800 with new BIOS hope I don't have to raise it much


As he has not said what stability testing he has used, it's an unknown for now.

I've tested 4 pairs of this mem kit, they vary in what they can do. The best pair capable of tRCDRD @14 while the not so good pairs need @15/16 to be stable @3800/1900.

All needed +1.53v on 3000 series CPUs, this is of course under a whole slewth of hardware tests that include TM5, Ycruncher, prime95 Large FFTs, RealBench and games


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

mongoled said:


> Have you compared AIDA64 Read bandwidth with tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL @2 compared to @5? On my 3600 @5 gives more read throughput.
> 
> And is that TM5 stable as well as Large FFTs stable (at least a couple of hours)??


Yes, yes and yes.

2,4 & 5 yielded results within the margin of error. As mentioned, 6 is a red X.

I ran a similar slew of tests and benchmarks prior to my foray into A.50. I have neither the time nor the inclination to repeat them now that I've come back to the friendly confines of A.42. It's stable enough for me. Frankly, I've found the most demanding test is to let the thing idle for a week or two.


----------



## mongoled

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> 2,4 & 5 yielded results within the margin of error. As mentioned, 6 is a red X.
> 
> I ran a similar slew of tests and benchmarks prior to my foray into A.50. I have neither the time nor the inclination to repeat them now that I've come back to the friendly confines of A.42. It's stable enough for me. Frankly, I've found the most demanding test is to let the thing idle for a week or two.


Thanks for the feedback,

maybe SCL values effect 6 core CPUs differently as the difference on my setup between 2/3 and 4/5 is repeatable and is in the realms of 200-300 mbytes/s.

You have got very fortunate with your sticks to get two good pairs on the get go!

Good job


----------



## 84stangman

Spilly44 said:


> No good
> Dropped Fclk to 1700Mhz.Tried all slots at gen 3 and gen 2.Back to the search for a little desktop dac
> Smiffy



Hey, I had again that bad sound again and I opened a case at Creative..They Sent me some files. I uploaded the files : Buffercorrection

They wrote this:

We suggest you to try the registry patches


Patch_11020023_H10.reg
Patch_11020023_H0C.reg
Patch_11020023_H08.reg
Patch_11020023_H04.reg
Patch_11020023_H14.reg
Patch_11020023_H18.reg
Patch_11020023_H20.reg

and see if any one of this file/settings improve the symptoms.
Basically, what we require you to perform is to double click on one of this registry file for the settings to be available in the local system registry.
Next reboot the computer.
Next verify if there is any improvement.
If it addresses the issues, stay with that settings.
Otherwise, try out the next registry file.

So for example, let’s start off with recommending H10.reg, if the symptom is worsening, we’ll further recommend a lower value say, H08.reg. If the symptoms is improving, we’ll further recommend a lower value say, H04.reg. If H04.reg addressing your concern, we recommend you to stay with the value.
In contrast, if with H10.reg, the symptom is improving, we’ll further recommend the H14.reg and so forth.


I tried with the H0C

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:0000000C

It solved my issues for now...needs more testing though


----------



## Fane

I've got a x570 Unify and a 5900x, but if I increase the FCLK any higher than 1800MHz the PC doesn't POST, the debug code on the motherboard just stays at 07 and nothing at all happens.

I've tried resetting the BIOS to default with XMP off and then only increased the FCLK, same thing.

Anyone have any ideas I could try? I was thinking it was a bugged BIOS but seeing as other people get to 1900MHz I'm thinking it might be the CPU/RAM instead.
The RAM is Crucial Ballistix MAX 4000MHz 8GBx2 kit which isn't on the compatible list, but I ran it with a 3600 at 1900MHz FCLK and good timings fine.

I've tried with 2 BIOS
7C35vA7 
and also now with 
7C35vA82(Beta version)


----------



## Spilly44

84stangman said:


> Hey, I had again that bad sound again and I opened a case at Creative..They Sent me some files. I uploaded the files : Buffercorrection
> 
> They wrote this:
> 
> We suggest you to try the registry patches
> 
> 
> Patch_11020023_H10.reg
> Patch_11020023_H0C.reg
> Patch_11020023_H08.reg
> Patch_11020023_H04.reg
> Patch_11020023_H14.reg
> Patch_11020023_H18.reg
> Patch_11020023_H20.reg
> 
> and see if any one of this file/settings improve the symptoms.
> Basically, what we require you to perform is to double click on one of this registry file for the settings to be available in the local system registry.
> Next reboot the computer.
> Next verify if there is any improvement.
> If it addresses the issues, stay with that settings.
> Otherwise, try out the next registry file.
> 
> So for example, let’s start off with recommending H10.reg, if the symptom is worsening, we’ll further recommend a lower value say, H08.reg. If the symptoms is improving, we’ll further recommend a lower value say, H04.reg. If H04.reg addressing your concern, we recommend you to stay with the value.
> In contrast, if with H10.reg, the symptom is improving, we’ll further recommend the H14.reg and so forth.
> 
> 
> I tried with the H0C
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:0000000C
> 
> It solved my issues for now...needs more testing though


Thanks for the infoIll try it and see if it cures the onboard sound.Wierd that the front ports work ok so maybe rf interference
Now back on A4.2 and have lowered he latency lower than 64 nanosecoconds.Ill report if the reg settings help
Thanks


----------



## DeusM

Fane said:


> I've got a x570 Unify and a 5900x, but if I increase the FCLK any higher than 1800MHz the PC doesn't POST, the debug code on the motherboard just stays at 07 and nothing at all happens.
> 
> I've tried resetting the BIOS to default with XMP off and then only increased the FCLK, same thing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas I could try? I was thinking it was a bugged BIOS but seeing as other people get to 1900MHz I'm thinking it might be the CPU/RAM instead.
> The RAM is Crucial Ballistix MAX 4000MHz 8GBx2 kit which isn't on the compatible list, but I ran it with a 3600 at 1900MHz FCLK and good timings fine.
> 
> I've tried with 2 BIOS
> 7C35vA7
> and also now with
> 7C35vA82(Beta version)


Most likely a BIOS issue, with the 7C35vA7 bios i believe you have more of a chance as i managed to do 4000mhz with it. But i was getting a lot of WHEA errors and i couldnt turn on PBO as it would insta crash.

With the Beta Bios it seems like a Hard limit of 3800 until the fix the issues.


----------



## Cidious

DeusM said:


> Most likely a BIOS issue, with the 7C35vA7 bios i believe you have more of a chance as i managed to do 4000mhz with it. But i was getting a lot of WHEA errors and i couldnt turn on PBO as it would insta crash.
> 
> With the Beta Bios it seems like a Hard limit of 3800 until the fix the issues.
> View attachment 2466934


Can confirm. Not to stick up for MSI here because they are taking their sweet long time sitting on their arses with this bios mess but other brands are also experiencing issues. It seems like AMD potatoed AGAIN with the new launch and their Alpha versions of Agesa pushing them onto the public to alpha test...They did it with EVERY Zen release so far. This one wasn't different.. I hoped and kind of expected this launch to be more smooth.. But AMD is shameless about this stuff. They rather let us alpha and beta test their software than paying for a proper testing team it's sadly how it is. I expected with more budget to go about this round that they would have invested in more QC personal for launches but they are still in their children's shoes regarding this. I'm not a fanboy for either brand happily switch to whatever gives me most for money but Intel releases have been less plagued with this nonsense this consistently.


----------



## mongoled

Thats Intel who have made no substantial changes to their architecture in the last how many years ?????

I get your frustration with AMD regards this and I somewhat agree, but comparing this to Intel, sorry nope its no way comparable.....


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Thats Intel who have made no substantial changes to their architecture in the last how many years ?????
> 
> I get your frustration with AMD regards this and I somewhat agree, but comparing this to Intel, sorry nope its no way comparable.....


I'm completely not talking about architecture development... AMD is the company that pulled us out of the quadcore stoneage.. I'm talking product reliability at launch... Software that just works etc. And then I'm spot on... you are confusing different topics. Please read my post again carefully and try to understand what I am writing. 

I'm talking biosses, software etc. Not hardware development...


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> I'm completely not talking about architecture development... AMD is the company that pulled us out of the quadcore stoneage.. I'm talking product reliability at launch... Software that just works etc. And then I'm spot on... you are confusing different topics. Please read my post again carefully and try to understand what I am writing.
> 
> I'm talking biosses, software etc. Not hardware development...


I understood your post 100%

You cant seperate hardware from software with regards to BIOS when many architectural changes have taken place.

So your comparisson to Intel is not valid as they have made very few architectural changes in how many years, so they are releasing stuff that there is very little they have to do to update BIOS.....and even then they still get stuff that does nt work as it should.

Fast forward to AMD, the last few years they keep releasing CPU with architectural changes and Zen3 more so than previous architectures.

So you comapring them both together and you are free to believe what you want, from my POV is not a fair comparisson.

Now expecting AMD to do a better job in getting their hardward/BIOS working better at launch, as I said I I somewhat agree.

You are missing my point, where I have understood your point 100%

Our POVs differ...


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> I understood your post 100%
> 
> You cant seperate hardware from software with regards to BIOS when many architectural changes have taken place.
> 
> So your comparisson to Intel is not valid as they have made very few architectural changes in how many years, so they are releasing stuff that there is very little they have to do to update BIOS.....and even then they still get stuff that does nt work as it should.
> 
> Fast forward to AMD, the last few years they keep releasing CPU with architectural changes and Zen3 more so than previous architectures.
> 
> So you comapring them both together and you are free to believe what you want, from my POV is not a fair comparisson.
> 
> Now expecting AMD to do a better job in getting their hardward/BIOS working better at launch, as I said I I somewhat agree.
> 
> You are missing my point, where I have understood your point 100%
> 
> Our POVs differ...


Ok follow me:

Zen 1 = New architecture, new socket new motherboards, etc. huge teething issues with biosses and memory especially. Acceptable since it's a new product.
Zen + = Just process node jump of Zen 2. Minor issues at launch.
Zen 2 = New IO die improved architecture. New chipset, New motherboards. Huge bios issues at launch especially with memory once more.
Zen 3 = New architecture improvements. Same chipsets. Same boards. Same memory etc etc etc. Same.. Huge teething issues once more AGAIN with memory mainly..

Every launch has been bugged by the same issues over and over again. Memory compatibility... You'd think a company would learn from previous made mistakes after a couple of times... not? 

WHY? Explain to me.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Ok follow me:
> 
> Zen 1 = New architecture, new socket new motherboards, etc. huge teething issues with biosses and memory especially. Acceptable since it's a new product.
> Zen + = Just process node jump of Zen 2. Minor issues at launch.
> Zen 2 = New IO die improved architecture. New chipset, New motherboards. Huge bios issues at launch especially with memory once more.
> Zen 3 = New architecture improvements. Same chipsets. Same boards. Same memory etc etc etc. Same.. Huge teething issues once more AGAIN with memory mainly..
> 
> Every launch has been bugged by the same issues over and over again. Memory compatibility... You'd think a company would learn from previous made mistakes after a couple of times... not?
> 
> WHY? Explain to me.


See you have not understood the point I am making towards you.

Eveything you have said above is valid, I have no qualms in you asking questions of AMD on why this has happened a second time now.

My point is you compared this with Intel



> but Intel releases have been less plagued with this nonsense this consistently


which is not a valid comparison with regards to new product launch as Intel have not made any substantial changes to the desktop CPU architecture in how many generations...... 

** edit ** 
maybe I should have added this, because Intel have not made substantial changes to their CPU desktop architecture it is much more straight forward to implement working hardware/BIOS combination. 
** end edit **

That was my point to you nothing else.

Now if you want to continue griping with AMD regards this issue, as I have said twice now, I have no issue with that.

Its not something I wish to discuss as I cannot explain to you why, only AMD can explain it to you, all I know is the following, most things to do with new technologies have issues when first released.

Knowing this as fact for me means the following, if I am going to jump on something new, than I should expect teething issues.

Why, because its not the first time this has happened.

If I decide to jump on new technologies and have issue, yeah, I wont be happy, I will be frustrated and a little mad, but at the same time I will acknowledge it was my choice and I knew such things could happen.

To not acknowledge this, at least to me, would mean that I am stupid, as it would mean that I have not learned anything from previous experiences.

Which is what life is mainly about ....

Hope this is clear now, if it is not, sorry but I dont have anything else to discuss with you on this topic

** shrug **


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> See you have not understood the point I am making towards you.
> 
> Eveything you have said above is valid, I have no qualms in you asking questions of AMD on why this has happened a second time now.
> 
> My point is you compared this with Intel
> 
> 
> 
> which is not a valid comparison with regards to new product launch as Intel have not made any substantial changes to the desktop CPU architecture in how many generations......
> 
> ** edit **
> maybe I should have added this, because Intel have not made substantial changes to their CPU desktop architecture it is much more straight forward to implement working hardware/BIOS combination.
> ** end edit **
> 
> That was my point to you nothing else.
> 
> Now if you want to continue griping with AMD regards this issue, as I have said twice now, I have no issue with that.
> 
> Its not something I wish to discuss as I cannot explain to you why, only AMD can explain it to you, all I know is the following, most things to do with new technologies have issues when first released.
> 
> Knowing this as fact for me means the following, if I am going to jump on something new, than I should expect teething issues.
> 
> Why, because its not the first time this has happened.
> 
> If I decide to jump on new technologies and have issue, yeah, I wont be happy, I will be frustrated and a little mad, but at the same time I will acknowledge it was my choice and I knew such things could happen.
> 
> To not acknowledge this, at least to me, would mean that I am stupid, as it would mean that I have not learned anything from previous experiences.
> 
> Which is what life is mainly about ....
> 
> Hope this is clear now, if it is not, sorry but I dont have anything else to discuss with you on this topic
> 
> ** shrug **


Thanks for the we extensive explanation. And I do agree with that Intel shuved the same product down our throats for years in a row. Still the architectural changes we had before that were not as troublesome as these at launch. So the comparison I made still is valid from my perspective. I've owned tons of products on both sides throughout the 20 years I've been building rigs.. it's just not the same early adopters experience. You may have a different opinion on that.


----------



## JasonM

Fane said:


> I've got a x570 Unify and a 5900x, but if I increase the FCLK any higher than 1800MHz the PC doesn't POST, the debug code on the motherboard just stays at 07 and nothing at all happens.
> 
> I've tried resetting the BIOS to default with XMP off and then only increased the FCLK, same thing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas I could try? I was thinking it was a bugged BIOS but seeing as other people get to 1900MHz I'm thinking it might be the CPU/RAM instead.
> The RAM is Crucial Ballistix MAX 4000MHz 8GBx2 kit which isn't on the compatible list, but I ran it with a 3600 at 1900MHz FCLK and good timings fine.
> 
> I've tried with 2 BIOS
> 7C35vA7
> and also now with
> 7C35vA82(Beta version)


I don't think it's your RAM, but it may be your CPU or your motherboard if you got ones from the same batch that I did. I have the exact situation that you do. I have an MSI X570 Unify and installed my newly-arrived 5900X in it today. I can't get it to post with higher than 1800MHz FCLK. It gets stuck with the same 07 code. Mine also ran better with the 3600 that I was using until the 5900X came today. With the 5900X, I also had to bump my voltage up just to get back to the 3600MHz 14-15-15-35 timings that ran fine at default voltage with the 3600.


----------



## aussie7

quick question, does the A70 bios support Ryzen 5800X ?


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> quick question, does the A70 bios support Ryzen 5800X ?


quick answer. Yes.

long answer. Traumatic memory support


----------



## aussie7

Cidious said:


> quick answer. Yes.
> 
> long answer. Traumatic memory support


Thanks, for the help 

I can get 2000FCLK in bios A70 but only upto 3200Mhz RAM Speed, anything above those results in no boot

I can only get up to 1900FCLK in bios A82 beta


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> Thanks, for the help
> 
> I can get 2000FCLK in bios A70 but only upto 3200Mhz RAM Speed, anything above those results in no boot
> 
> I can only get up to 1900FCLK in bios A82 beta


Yes that's the issue at the moment. Sadly. Their latest Beta bios was almost 2 weeks ago. They have been dragging their feet with coming up with a proper bios. I'm just betting it's not all their fault since all the other brands are also having issues. WHEA errors or IF caps. AMD hired interns at the monkey enclosure of the Zoo again to develop the AGESA I'm putting my money on... Like every new release... Takes months for it to stabilize. And surely in the end it is quite the polished product like Zen + and Zen 2 eventually became. But this teething issue EVERY launch should be over now. They have budget. Just need to get their act together and change the mentality that we are perfect beta testing candidates...


----------



## jomama22

Cidious said:


> Yes that's the issue at the moment. Sadly. Their latest Beta bios was almost 2 weeks ago. They have been dragging their feet with coming up with a proper bios. I'm just betting it's not all their fault since all the other brands are also having issues. WHEA errors or IF caps. AMD hired interns at the monkey enclosure of the Zoo again to develop the AGESA I'm putting my money on... Like every new release... Takes months for it to stabilize. And surely in the end it is quite the polished product like Zen + and Zen 2 eventually became. But this teething issue EVERY launch should be over now. They have budget. Just need to get their act together and change the mentality that we are perfect beta testing candidates...


So let's be clear. You are mad because you can't hit 2000 fclock at the moment when the has been 0 guarantee made about that? Like you realize how whiney it makes you sound?

As stated a million times, 2000 fclock is the new 1900 fclock. Not everyone will be able to hit it, it's all up to the silicon lottery. 

I can only imagine how much it's killing you to only hit 1900 as opposed to 2000. Must be a real life changer considering you want to call employees at AMD monkeys because you can't hit that atm.

Get a grip and chill out. 

Also, I highly doubt MSI is going to be releasing any new bios until AMD releases their new agesa in December.


----------



## Forsaken1

Solid grip on PBO 5175 CB20 stable.










This worked for me. Thanks Cidous for guidance.

Enter bios
Settings
Advanced
Settings 
AMD Overclock
Accept
PBO
Advanced
Curve optimizer
Per core
Best two cores -5 to -10.Rest of cores -10 to -25 based on quality of core.Best two cores can be found in ryzen master.Look for two stars.
Max cpu boost clock 200.
F10 save and exit bios.

For additional boost above 200 that was set earlier. Setting 250 here will give additional 50mhz boost etc.
Enter Bios
OC 
Advanced cpu config
AMD overclocking
Advanced
Max boost override.Setting 200 will equal boost above.Increase for higher boost. 
F10 save and exit bios


----------



## Cidious

jomama22 said:


> So let's be clear. You are mad because you can't hit 2000 fclock at the moment when the has been 0 guarantee made about that? Like you realize how whiney it makes you sound?
> 
> As stated a million times, 2000 fclock is the new 1900 fclock. Not everyone will be able to hit it, it's all up to the silicon lottery.
> 
> I can only imagine how much it's killing you to only hit 1900 as opposed to 2000. Must be a real life changer considering you want to call employees at AMD monkeys because you can't hit that atm.
> 
> Get a grip and chill out.
> 
> Also, I highly doubt MSI is going to be releasing any new bios until AMD releases their new agesa in December.


Sure bro.. just read the forums. Not just 1900IF many new Zen 3 users can't get it to post or riddled with WHEA errors on XMP.. we got it mostly to work here because we balance around the bullshit. But it's far from ideal. My system is stable at 1900IF for now on the Unify with bios A82. If I pop the 5800X in the B550M Mortar same settings it's spitting WHEA errors. If you think this is normal. Be my guest. It's a **** show. Both of these boards were stable with Zen 2. 

You just look the other way and say this is ok. That's your opinion. But please just have a look at reddit for example how many people can't even post alone with their new Zen 3 chip because of these issues. Get real bro.


----------



## panni

Forsaken1 said:


> Solid grip on PBO 5175 CB20 stable.
> 
> View attachment 2467076
> 
> 
> This worked for me. Thanks Cidous for guidance.
> 
> Enter bios
> Settings
> Advanced
> Settings
> AMD Overclock
> Accept
> PBO
> Advanced
> Curve optimizer
> Per core
> Best two cores -5 to -10.Rest of cores -10 to -25 based on quality of core.Best two cores can be found in ryzen master.Look for two stars.
> Max cpu boost clock 200.
> F10 save and exit bios.
> 
> For additional boost above 200 that was set earlier. Setting 250 here will give additional 50mhz boost etc.
> Enter Bios
> OC
> Advanced cpu config
> AMD overclocking
> Advanced
> Max boost override.Setting 200 will equal boost above.Increase for higher boost.
> F10 save and exit bios


OK, so in my case, C01 and C08 would be Core 0 and Core 7 (the ones with a star) should be at -5, C04/C10 (0/9) at -10 and the rest on -15?

Still trying to wrap my head around this.

-25 would be a massive undervolt and -10 would be less of an undervolt, right? So lower=better but lower=more likely to fail at that offset.


----------



## Cidious

panni said:


> OK, so in my case, C01 and C08 would be Core 0 and Core 7 (the ones with start) it should be at -5, C04/C10 (0/9) -10 and the rest on -15?
> 
> Still trying to wrap my head around this.
> 
> -25 would be an undervolt and -10 would be less of an undervolt, right? So lower=better but lower=more likely to fail at that offset.


You are correct. Though it's a little more complicated than viewing it as a per core undervolt. As far as I understand it it depends on the workload how much voltage it will take off. It's like a dynamic undervolt. It will take less voltage off at single core peak loads and more at heavy threaded loads.

AMD made a video that every "count" (the number we set in curve optimizer) stands for 3-6mv 3 being single core loads and 6 being heavy threaded loads.

From a very basic perspective your observations are right though. And this is useful to start to begin understanding how it works. In the end it's a lot of trial and error.


----------



## panni

Cidious said:


> You are correct. Though it's a little more complicated than viewing it as a per core undervolt. As far as I understand it it depends on the workload how much voltage it will take off. It's like a dynamic undervolt. It will take less voltage off at single core peak loads and more at heavy threaded loads.
> 
> AMD made a video that every "count" (the number we set in curve optimizer) stands for 3-6mv 3 being single core loads and 6 being heavy threaded loads.
> 
> From a very basic perspective your observations are right though. And this is useful to start to begin understanding how it works. In the end it's a lot of trial and error.


Awesome, thanks. Even -5 for preferred cores and -10 for everything else results in a good jump:










My preferred cores are #0 and #7, those are at -5. #3 is currently at -10 - it looks a lot stronger than the two, should I try -5 for that one?

Preferred cores: 0, 7
Second preferred: 3, 9


----------



## Cidious

panni said:


> Awesome, thanks. Even -5 for preferred cores and -10 for everything else results in a good jump:
> 
> 
> 
> My preferred cores are #0 and #7, those are at -5. #3 is currently at -10 - it looks a lot stronger than the two, should I try -5 for that one?
> 
> Preferred cores: 0, 7
> Second preferred: 3, 9


May I recommend the latest OCCT beta version with the Extreme option marked. It's REALLY fast at finding stability issues. It will start spitting errors after a few seconds if unstable. If stable it won't spit errors within the first minute and the hours after that unless your cooling has a long duration to heatsoak.


----------



## Spilly44

A4.2def best for memory
Getting there


----------



## jomama22

Forsaken1 said:


> Solid grip on PBO 5175 CB20 stable.
> 
> View attachment 2467076
> 
> 
> This worked for me. Thanks Cidous for guidance.
> 
> Enter bios
> Settings
> Advanced
> Settings
> AMD Overclock
> Accept
> PBO
> Advanced
> Curve optimizer
> Per core
> Best two cores -5 to -10.Rest of cores -10 to -25 based on quality of core.Best two cores can be found in ryzen master.Look for two stars.
> Max cpu boost clock 200.
> F10 save and exit bios.
> 
> For additional boost above 200 that was set earlier. Setting 250 here will give additional 50mhz boost etc.
> Enter Bios
> OC
> Advanced cpu config
> AMD overclocking
> Advanced
> Max boost override.Setting 200 will equal boost above.Increase for higher boost.
> F10 save and exit bios


Can you run r20, both single and multicore and screenshot the effective clocks and r20 score for each run?

Curious as to if it's just clock stretching at this point. 

Also, what are your pbo limits (edc and such) set to?


----------



## Marius A

Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


----------



## THUMPer1

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


No issue here. Have you tried a different Ethernet Cable or port on switch/router?


----------



## Marius A

THUMPer1 said:


> No issue here. Have you tried a different Ethernet Cable or port on switch/router?


yes no difference


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

On a82 bios but have also tried previous. Have a weird problem where I cannot change vcore to an offset and use PBO at all. No matter if I use auto with an offset OR fixed with an offset applied the multi is fixed at 34x

Its not a massive issue but ultimately it means even when using the curve optimiser to take a bit of voltage out I am still sitting up around 1.47v max under load and quite toasty.


----------



## Speed Potato

THUMPer1 said:


> No issue here. Have you tried a different Ethernet Cable or port on switch/router?





Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


Did you install Dragon center ? It comes with cfospeed and it usually cause problems. I don't recoment that anyone use Dragon center, it's pure cancer.

I once had a similar problem with a nic and I solved it by flashing the bios again...


----------



## jomama22

trippinonprozac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> On a82 bios but have also tried previous. Have a weird problem where I cannot change vcore to an offset and use PBO at all. No matter if I use auto with an offset OR fixed with an offset applied the multi is fixed at 34x
> 
> Its not a massive issue but ultimately it means even when using the curve optimiser to take a bit of voltage out I am still sitting up around 1.47v max under load and quite toasty.


Yeah, setting offset voltage with pbo is a known issue with this bios/board. My ace behaves the same way.

PBO shouldn't be locking you up towards 1.47v or anything except under maybe single load benchmarks. When using curve optimizer, I'm usually hovering around 1.28-1.32v per core for somthing like r20 all core.

You will see voltages spiking to 1.45+ under light loads (opening stuff on desktop and stuff) but that isn't pulling much current and is normal and shouldn't be making anything toasty on with pbo.

What kind of temps are we talking about? What chip? What kind of cooling?

Edit: sorry, had misread what you said. Yeah, the issue with the voltage offset and pbo is probably causing the voltage to be locked at 1.47.

There isn't much of a point to using both an offset and curve optimizer tbh, unless you are trying to undervolt even further below what curve optimizer gives you. If you are upping the offset to try and maintain stability, it would be better to adjust curve optimizer to not say as low.


----------



## trippinonprozac

jomama22 said:


> Yeah, setting offset voltage with pbo is a known issue with this bios/board. My ace behaves the same way.
> 
> PBO shouldn't be locking you up towards 1.47v or anything except under maybe single load benchmarks. When using curve optimizer, I'm usually hovering around 1.28-1.32v per core for somthing like r20.
> 
> You will see voltages spiking to 1.45+ under light loads (opening stuff on desktop and stuff) but that isn't pulling much current and is normal and shouldn't be making anything toasty on with pbo.
> 
> What kind of temps are we talking about? What chip? What kind of cooling?


5950x
Ill double check on sustained load tonight and report back. 
I set a thermal throttling limit of 80c on mine but with it on auto it will happily hit 90c under sustained multi core load or demanding games.

Do also note that the ambient temps have been hot here (Australian summer) so things are toastier than normal.


----------



## jomama22

trippinonprozac said:


> 5950x
> Ill double check on sustained load tonight and report back.
> I set a thermal throttling limit of 80c on mine but with it on auto it will happily hit 90c under sustained multi core load or demanding games.
> 
> Do also note that the ambient temps have been hot here (Australian summer) so things are toastier than normal.


I would say that may make some sense. For me, my 5950x running pbo on r20 for 20-30 straight all core runs @4.725 all core will net me about 77*. A single all core run will hit about 72*.

I'm using custom water-cooling with 2x360 rads in push pull for just the cpu/ram. My ambiant is right around 20*c.


----------



## trippinonprozac

jomama22 said:


> I would say that may make some sense. For me, my 5950x running pbo on r20 for 20-30 straight all core runs @4.725 all core will net me about 77*. A single all core run will hit about 72*.
> 
> I'm using custom water-cooling with 2x360 rads in push pull for just the cpu/ram. My ambiant is right around 20*c.


I have my custom kit on the way and will be running 2x360mm rads too. From what I have seen PBO just keeps throwing more and more voltage at the CPU if there is thermal overhead. By default that thermal limit is 90c so on an AIO it will happily ramp it up to that just to throw extra vcore. It doesnt seem to net any better results really though, just higher temps.


----------



## jomama22

trippinonprozac said:


> I have my custom kit on the way and will be running 2x360mm rads too. From what I have seen PBO just keeps throwing more and more voltage at the CPU if there is thermal overhead. By default that thermal limit is 90c so on an AIO it will happily ramp it up to that just to throw extra vcore. It doesnt seem to net any better results really though, just higher temps.


Once you have your cooling installed the edc/current limit of pbo is what will hold you back unfortunately.


----------



## kmellz

Got my 5950x now and testing it out, tried curve but it seems super agressive with voltages and temps skyrocket instantly, currently trying out a manul oc at much lower voltages which still gets higher multicore and is stable so far.. 
Can't set much negative either on it, will have to hunt down each core separately since it crashes at -10 already on curve optimizer xD

And about FCLK, it won't even boot at 1900/3800 for me, but one step down and it's happy as ever.


----------



## Cidious

Y


Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


You and me both buddy. It's mostly happens when I'm putting it under heavy load.

Happened since launch.

What I have tried:

Fresh windows. 1903-2004 etc
All released driver revisions. Windows update, MSI and realtek website.
Every firmware version included in every bios and from realtek website.
Adding a thermal pad to connect it to the heatsink.
Also tried all settings in the configuration options. 
Changed routers from AC86U to AX86U. 
Changed router ports
Changed cables

Finally I got an add in PCIE1x card with the same RTL8125 chip.. guess what same issue. 

Tested my Intel I350-T2, I210-T1, I225-T1 and MSI SuperLAN pcie cards under the same circumstances and no issues whatsoever. 

I'm left to believe that this issue has something to do with my VPN/Proxy usage, router brand OR Fairy dust.. since not all people experience the issues and some do.. I haven't been able to pinpoint the common factor..


----------



## mongoled

I dont know if it the same issue, but with the default Windows ethernet drivers the LAN would disconnect and then reconnect.

After changing the driver from the Realtek website, version 10.43.723.2020, this issue has ceased.


----------



## Gurthang

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


I'm having the same issue. The NIC disconnects a few seconds now and then.
Attached file shows every time it happened since OS install on 24/08/2020 (the one from October is the Wifi, not Realtek).

If I remember correctly I had the issue with BIOS 7C35vA5, but it never happened in 7C35vA6.
With 7C35vA7 it reappeared after updating to Windows 10 20H2, but it might just have been a coincidence it didn't appear earlier.

I'm not doing any overclocking at all, even have XMP disabled atm.

My HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32 is supported according to MSI, but very unstable with XMP in A7.

My CPU is a 3600.

I might try A42 to see if XMP and NIC works better.


----------



## Marius A

Speed Potato said:


> Did you install Dragon center ? It comes with cfospeed and it usually cause problems. I don't recoment that anyone use Dragon center, it's pure cancer.
> 
> I once had a similar problem with a nic and I solved it by flashing the bios again...


no i dont use that just driver


----------



## Marius A

mongoled said:


> I dont know if it the same issue, but with the default Windows ethernet drivers the LAN would disconnect and then reconnect.
> 
> After changing the driver from the Realtek website, version 10.43.723.2020, this issue has ceased.


even when you use torrent's?, that the fastest way to test the issue


----------



## blackguard

I have the same issue but it happens on both my WiFi and on my Ethernet - it's mostly caused by P2P transfers; the Event VIewer messages are slightly different but the behavior is the same.
My hypothesis is that it happens because I have a Modem with a Puma 6 chip but I'm not entirely convinced.

I worked around this by setting qBittorrent to use WiFi, and I have a batch file that forces the WiFi to connect at startup.
This way it's just WiFi that dies, and Ethernet remains connected. Windows prefers Ethernet by default for all transfers, so no connectivity loss is experienced when WiFi drops.

I've experienced this issue with all BIOS versions for this mobo, ever since I got it. It even happens on a clean install with basic Windows drivers.


----------



## Spilly44

A4.2 managed memory at 3800 15,15,14,14 Fclk 1900.
Cant get it any tighter.Not to bad really
might try bumping fsb up a bit
Smiffy


----------



## Forsaken1

jomama22 said:


> Can you run r20, both single and multicore and screenshot the effective clocks and r20 score for each run?
> 
> Curious as to if it's just clock stretching at this point.
> 
> Also, what are your pbo limits (edc and such) set to?


R20 single scores 661-663.By score you can see very little if any stretching..Best not to use anything in background.Hammers the cores.
Use RM or CPUZ if you must.
Limits at times are enhanced.


----------



## thigobr

Where can I get this A4.2 BIOS? I can only find 7C35vA4
Are they the same?


----------



## KedarWolf

thigobr said:


> Where can I get this A4.2 BIOS? I can only find 7C35vA4
> Are they the same?








MEG X570 UNIFY (MS7C35)


Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME Bios & Drivers




www.station-drivers.com


----------



## thigobr

Thanks *KedarWolf!*

Anybody knows if it's safe do downgrade? My board shipped with A5 BIOS... Trying to see if I get any improvements from memory overclocking with this A4.2


----------



## KedarWolf

thigobr said:


> Thanks *KedarWolf!*
> 
> Anybody knows if it's safe do downgrade? My board shipped with A5 BIOS... Trying to see if I get any improvements from memory overclocking with this A4.2


Yes, you can downgrade. You'll lose your BIOS profiles though. And use flashrom to flash it for best results, see this thread. You don't need to make the modified RUFUS USB with the .dll copied though, a normal FreeDOS Rufus USB works fine.









AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net





DON"T use that BIOS with 5000 series CPUs though. 5000 series it won't even boot.


----------



## ribosome

Even with A42 I can't get 3800 C16 (safe timings from DRAM calculator) stable.

Feelsbadman.

Guess I'm stuck with 3600 C16 for now.


----------



## KedarWolf

ribosome said:


> Even with A42 I can't get 3800 C16 (safe timings from DRAM calculator) stable.
> 
> Feelsbadman.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck with 3600 C16 for now.


This is what I get except VDDG CCD is 1.0 and VDDG IOD is 1.05.


----------



## ribosome

KedarWolf said:


> This is what I get except VDDG CCD is 1.0 and VDDG IOD is 1.05.
> 
> View attachment 2467506


That's nice for you, lol but there's no way I'm going to be able to boot with that much less get it stable.









This is the loosest set of timings I've tried so far.









And this is the result.


----------



## jomama22

Forsaken1 said:


> R20 single scores 661-663.By score you can see very little if any stretching..Best not to use anything in background.Hammers the cores.
> Use RM or CPUZ if you must.
> Limits at times are enhanced.


Yeah, I hit 662 but only with an effective clock of about 5100, spikes to 5120. That's using a setting of +100 on the max mhz setting. Single core runs shouldn't really be affected by running stuff in the background. Just set affinity of hwinfo to cores you aren't using for it.


----------



## jomama22

KedarWolf said:


> This is what I get except VDDG CCD is 1.0 and VDDG IOD is 1.05.
> 
> View attachment 2467506


Don't use a tRAS of less than tRP + tRCDRD, it does nothing for you and probably will be worse. It will just use whatever the motherboards auto would be at that point. tRC should be tRAS + tRP for the same as above.


----------



## Marius A

Cidious said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You and me both buddy. It's mostly happens when I'm putting it under heavy load.
> 
> Happened since launch.
> 
> What I have tried:
> 
> Fresh windows. 1903-2004 etc
> All released driver revisions. Windows update, MSI and realtek website.
> Every firmware version included in every bios and from realtek website.
> Adding a thermal pad to connect it to the heatsink.
> Also tried all settings in the configuration options.
> Changed routers from AC86U to AX86U.
> Changed router ports
> Changed cables
> 
> Finally I got an add in PCIE1x card with the same RTL8125 chip.. guess what same issue.
> 
> Tested my Intel I350-T2, I210-T1, I225-T1 and MSI SuperLAN pcie cards under the same circumstances and no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I'm left to believe that this issue has something to do with my VPN/Proxy usage, router brand OR Fairy dust.. since not all people experience the issues and some do.. I haven't been able to pinpoint the common factor..


same here tried everything, intel v211 adapter 0 issues


Cidious said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You and me both buddy. It's mostly happens when I'm putting it under heavy load.
> 
> Happened since launch.
> 
> What I have tried:
> 
> Fresh windows. 1903-2004 etc
> All released driver revisions. Windows update, MSI and realtek website.
> Every firmware version included in every bios and from realtek website.
> Adding a thermal pad to connect it to the heatsink.
> Also tried all settings in the configuration options.
> Changed routers from AC86U to AX86U.
> Changed router ports
> Changed cables
> 
> Finally I got an add in PCIE1x card with the same RTL8125 chip.. guess what same issue.
> 
> Tested my Intel I350-T2, I210-T1, I225-T1 and MSI SuperLAN pcie cards under the same circumstances and no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I'm left to believe that this issue has something to do with my VPN/Proxy usage, router brand OR Fairy dust.. since not all people experience the issues and some do.. I haven't been able to pinpoint the common factor..


yeah tried the everything as well, i think is broken adapter , with intel l210 addin card i have no issues at all


----------



## kmellz

Tried going at the voltages for 2000/4000, no go still, but a weird thing though.. anyone else have problems with the PLL voltage? It autos to 1.85~, if I try to set it manually, it won't boot. Doesn't matter if it's default 1.8, or higher than auto voltage!


----------



## KedarWolf

ribosome said:


> That's nice for you, lol but there's no way I'm going to be able to boot with that much less get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the loosest set of timings I've tried so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the result.


I just thought you can try your timings with my voltages and ProcODT and other settings and see if you get it stable. You VSOC should NOT be over 1.150 and ideally at 1.100 and try VDDP at .900, VDDGs at .950 and 1.000 or 1.000 amd 1.050. Try my RTTNom ClkDrStr etc. and all that as well..


----------



## ribosome

KedarWolf said:


> I just thought you can try your timings with my voltages and ProcODT and other settings and see if you get it stable. You VSOC should NOT be over 1.150 and ideally at 1.100 and try VDDP at .900, VDDGs at .950 and 1.000 or 1.000 amd 1.050. Try my RTTNom ClkDrStr etc. and all that as well..


I suppose I could try, but you have two rank 2 DIMMs whereas I have four rank 1 DIMMs. I'm not sure they'll function the same under the same numbers. Also I've learned that with this processor my VSOC and VDDG have to be that high otherwise my system randomly resets. And with a VSOC of 1.1 I get seriously degraded memory performance as well (worse than running at stock without XMP).

I was using auto board settings for ProcODT, RTT*, and *DrvStr numbers. I'll try the recommended numbers DRAM calculator gives (though iirc I have already) and your numbers next.


----------



## mongoled

ribosome said:


> I suppose I could try, but you have two rank 2 DIMMs whereas I have four rank 1 DIMMs. I'm not sure they'll function the same under the same numbers. Also I've learned that with this processor my VSOC and VDDG have to be that high otherwise my system randomly resets. And with a VSOC of 1.1 I get seriously degraded memory performance as well (worse than running at stock without XMP).
> 
> I was using auto board settings for ProcODT, RTT*, and *DrvStr numbers. I'll try the recommended numbers DRAM calculator gives (though iirc I have already) and your numbers next.


As your RAM modules are binned at 3200 mhz CL14, there is going to be a limit on how well they have been binned, so your milage may vary.

First thing I would do is the following (yes, I have understood you have some stable settings but I would re-evaluate your "base" settings).

Find what MCLK/FCLK you can run stable vSOC at 1.1v (Prime95 Large FFTs 2hrs, if you are worried about temps, drop you CPU clock to something your cooling can manage at a fixed voltage of say 1.2v etc).

I ask you to run Prime95 Large FFTs as it should error pretty quickly if you have "bad" settings saving you a whole load of time.

Once you have Prime95 Large FFTs "stable" you can run a TM5 of 25 cycles.

With a 3000 series CPU you should be looking at a ProcODT of between 36.9 to 48 ohms, the lower the better.

Your AUTO RTT* and *DrvStr numbers are OK as a baseline.

If you can drop 1T GDM enabled and concentrate on 2T GDM disabled with stability then do that.

tRDRDSD/tRDRDDD @ 4
tRWRWSD/tWRWRDD @ 6

Use (the below values are based of a vSOC of 1.1v, vDDG IOD -0.050v off vSOC, vDDG CCD -0.025v off vDDG IOD)

vDDG IOD @ 1.050v
vDDG CCD @ 1.025v
vDDP @ 0.905v (you already have this set)

Depending on your vDIMM and the PCB of you RAM modules the more you increase vDIMM the more you may have to experiment with higher ClkDrvStr.

This advice is coming from someone who is running 4 x 8GB Viper Steels 4400 mhz modules (also have run with 2 x 8GB 4400mhz with 2 x 8GB 4000 mhz modules).

Current settings I am using (this is 3800/1900 as BCLK is @ 107.60 mhz)


----------



## Spilly44

Anything i can adjust here to help me get tighter?
Ta for any help


----------



## Gurthang

Hey guys!

I need some advice.

I'm a first time AMD user, and only done some casual CPU overclocking before, so I'm pretty new to all this.

Specs:
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32

RAM is 2x16gb 3600MHz and on MSI QVL.

Issue is that I can't get my RAM stable above 3200MHz in Dual Channel.
I know that the R5 3600 officially only supports up to 3200MHz, but is this common?

What seems to be stable:

Dual Channel 2400MHz or 3200MHz. (*EDIT*: 3200 not stable, see below)
1 DIMM Single Channel (either in slot A2 or B2) XMP 3600MHz
Dual Channel XMP 3600MHz with FCLK set to 900 MHz

What's not stable:

Dual Channel XMP 3600MHz or 3400MHz with auto FCLK.

If I disable Gear Down Mode, it won't boot on Dual Channel with XMP auto FCLK (fans spin etc, but no picture). Command Rate must also be set to Auto or Gear Down Mode.
Other combinations above boots with Gear Down Mode disabled.

(A2+B1 with XMP does not boot, but that's a strange combination so that's probably expected)

I've tried on 3600MHz:

A42 and A82 BIOS (and couple versions inbetween)
Setting DRAM voltage to 1.30V and 1.40V. (Auto is 1.35V)
Manually setting the timings specified in the XMP instead of loading the profile
Manually setting the timings and voltages from DRAM Calculator - not booting either Single or Dual Channel
Replacing the 8pin CPU power cable
Connecting both 8pin CPU power cables
Setting VSOC to 1.175
Changing ProcODT to 43.6 (Auto is 36.9)

Some thoughts:
How come it works in Single Channel but not in Dual Channel?
Is this simply the result of losing silicon lottery and expected?
Is there something else I can try?
Is it possible, for troubleshooting reasons, to set FCLK to 1600MHz with RAM at 3600MHz? I fiddled with the settings but couldn't get FCLK to other than 1:1 or 2:1 ratio.

Below is with XMP enabled, all other settings at default:










*Edit:*
It took a while to show up, but 3200MHz Dual Channel is NOT stable either on A82. Will downgrade to A42 and try that.

RAM set to 3200MHz, everything else at default:









*Edit 2:*
3200MHz Dual Channel is NOT stable on A42 either. Worked great for a few days, but after a week uptime I started getting errors.


----------



## Marius A

got a an msi x570 unify from amazon.de to pair with my 5900x, 2 weeks ago flashed it with my 3800x from a40 to a70 bios , went succesfull after reboot boot was stuck on code 4F, i tried qflash to flash the bios again boot code changed to 00 and never changed after that . I will return the motherboard.


----------



## Kha

Marius A said:


> got a an msi x570 unify from amazon.de to pair with my 5900x, 2 weeks ago flashed it with my 3800x from a40 to a70 bios , went succesfull after reboot boot was stuck on code 4F, i tried qflash to flash the bios againboot code changed to 00 and never changed after that . I will return the motherboard.


Afaik 00 is dead CPU or bad cpu pin contact (bent pin(s) ?). Some MSI users reported they got 00 when the board is too cold.

Where did you get the 5900x btw ?


----------



## iggy2k

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have an msi x570 unify , latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver or any driver for that matter , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


Hiya. Same problems here. Just returned a tomahawk for this unify. For some reason I thought it came with an intel nic :/

Try disabling all the power saving crap in the nic settings, I found this helped a bit. Optimizing Ethernet Adapter Settings for Maximum Performance

Hasnt stopped completely though, so I'll be picking up a decent intel card at some point. I'd much rather have a decent onboard nic and no wifi, but that doesnt seem to be fashionable these days. A stupid design decision.


----------



## Marius A

Kha said:


> Afaik 00 is dead CPU or bad cpu pin contact (bent pin(s) ?). Some MSI users reported they got 00 when the board is too cold.
> 
> Where did you get the 5900x btw ?


cant be since the cpu with which ive flashed the bios in the first place, the 3800x was working without any issues for more than a year, tried later on my aorus master 0 issues , also ive tried on the unify my brand new 5900x for which i bought it for and got the same post code 00, the 5900x cpu ive bought it from a local retailer pcgarage.ro


----------



## Toddimus

Since I didn't have an earlier Ryzen chip to use for BIOS flashing, I did the CPU-less bios flash back USB operation. Seemed to work fine. The Bios button LED isn't very bright!!
Just installed my 5900x (week 43) into the Unify and fired it up. Got all the way to the code d6 (something like "no console output device"), which makes sense because I don't have a video card installed yet. That's out for delivery today!!!!

So far, so good...


----------



## panni

Marius A said:


> got a an msi x570 unify from amazon.de to pair with my 5900x, 2 weeks ago flashed it with my 3800x from a40 to a70 bios , went succesfull after reboot boot was stuck on code 4F, i tried qflash to flash the bios againboot code changed to 00 and never changed after that . I will return the motherboard.


Exactly the same experience I had. Board RMA'd.

Edit: No CPU pins bent. The CPU works fine in my AORUS Pro.


----------



## thigobr

No luck with A4.2 BIOS! Still can't get 3600MHz/1800MHz IF stable... Starting to suspect my IMC is the limitation. Even with very loose timings I can't get those last 66MHz

Currently I have this fully stable:








Any advices on what can I try next to stabilize? I have tried playing with vSOC/VDDP/VDDG, vDIMM, super loose timings, 2T/GDM, etc... RAM is 2x32GB Dual Rank Samsung OEM m-die 16Gbit chips


----------



## mongoled

thigobr said:


> No luck with A4.2 BIOS! Still can't get 3600MHz/1800MHz IF stable... Starting to suspect my IMC is the limitation. Even with very loose timings I can't get those last 66MHz
> 
> Currently I have this fully stable:
> View attachment 2468074
> 
> 
> Any advices on what can I try next to stabilize? I have tried playing with vSOC/VDDP/VDDG, vDIMM, super loose timings, 2T/GDM, etc... RAM is 2x32GB Dual Rank Samsung OEM m-die 16Gbit chips


Have you tried ClkDrStr 120 ohms ??

Its actually A.42, not A4.2, noted in other posts you wrote A4.2 thought it was a typo..


----------



## Marius A

panni said:


> Exactly the same experience I had. Board RMA'd.
> 
> Edit: No CPU pins bent. The CPU works fine in my AORUS Pro.


I returned mine getting my money back, my aorus x570 master works ok and i dont have the realtek 2.5gb network adapter issues to deal with anymore on the unify, i just use my intel one on the master


----------



## KedarWolf

x570 Unify A42 BIOS, unlocked by @Eder updated with the latest RAID, GOP, Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares and one updated microcode (not the 3000 series microcode).

Best BIOS for memory overclocking only on 3000 series CPUs.

Do NOT use on 5000 series CPUs, your PC will NOT boot.






3000SeriesA42Unlocked.zip







drive.google.com





How to update.

Make a FreeDOS USB with the included Rufus, put the bios.bin flashrom.exe and CWSDPMI.EXE files on the USB.

Boot into BIOS, hit F6 to load BIOS defaults, F10 to save and reboot.

When it starts to boot hit F11 to load the boot menu.

Boot from the USB NOT UEFI. Start FreeDos, then type.



Code:


flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin

You WILL lose all your BIOS profiles and unless you saved them to USB from the A42 BIOS, they will not work loading them from a different BIOS.

Also, best practise is if you are already on the A42 BIOS, rename a different BIOS like the newest one to bios1.bin, flash it first the same way, then flash A42.

This way it fully erases the existing BIOS and flashes the new one. If you only flash A42 on top of A42, it only takes a few seconds to flash instead of a few minutes and it seems it doesn't fully complete as it should for some reason.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

Did anyone get 4000mhz memory with a 5000 series CPU with this motherboard?


Two 5800x will arrive here and I would like to find out which one is better, in terms of overclocking the CPU itself it is easy, but in terms of memory, from what I saw the current BIOS are not achieving the "promised" 4000mhz.


----------



## DeusM

DaniloFerracini said:


> Did anyone get 4000mhz memory with a 5000 series CPU with this motherboard?
> 
> 
> Two 5800x will arrive here and I would like to find out which one is better, in terms of overclocking the CPU itself it is easy, but in terms of memory, from what I saw the current BIOS are not achieving the "promised" 4000mhz.


I did with the original bios version (7C35vA7) but i was Getting a lot of WHEA errors, it wouldnt crash but it wouldnt let me OC the CPU and some wierd things were going on in regards with artificial loads created by OCCT and Prime95.










It was tested on TM5 1usmus.cfg and ran stable.

I am currently running the BETA bios and it has a hard limit of 3800 1:1 but the system is more stable in general. Hopefully the next bios update fixes these problems


----------



## DaniloFerracini

DeusM said:


> I did with the original bios version (7C35vA7) but i was Getting a lot of WHEA errors, it wouldnt crash but it wouldnt let me OC the CPU and some wierd things were going on in regards with artificial loads created by OCCT and Prime95.
> View attachment 2468208
> 
> 
> 
> It was tested on TM5 1usmus.cfg and ran stable.
> 
> I am currently running the BETA bios and it has a hard limit of 3800 1:1 but the system is more stable in general. Hopefully the next bios update fixes these problems


Could you send me the 4000mhz ZenTimings? Or don't you have more?


----------



## kmellz

Yikes.. been having issues with stabilizing things, even settings that should absolutely be working have just crashed or errored out eventually. Haven't got any event log whea spam errors, but tried now lowering mem/uclk and wellllll seems stable. Fun! 
New bios please 😂


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> x570 Unify A42 BIOS, unlocked by @Eder updated with the latest RAID, GOP, Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares and one updated microcode (not the 3000 series microcode).
> 
> Best BIOS for memory overclocking only on 3000 series CPUs.
> 
> Do NOT use on 5000 series CPUs, your PC will NOT boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000SeriesA42Unlocked.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to update.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included Rufus, put the bios.bin flashrom.exe and CWSDPMI.EXE files on the USB.
> 
> Boot into BIOS, hit F6 to load BIOS defaults, F10 to save and reboot.
> 
> When it starts to boot hit F11 to load the boot menu.
> 
> Boot from the USB NOT UEFI. Start FreeDos, then type.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> You WILL lose all your BIOS profiles and unless you saved them to USB from the A42 BIOS, they will not work loading them from a different BIOS.
> 
> Also, best practise is if you are already on the A42 BIOS, rename a different BIOS like the newest one to bios1.bin, flash it first the same way, then flash A42.
> 
> This way it fully erases the existing BIOS and flashes the new one. If you only flash A42 on top of A42, it only takes a few seconds to flash instead of a few minutes and it seems it doesn't fully complete as it should for some reason.


What microcode is that what is the number, for reference please.


----------



## DeusM

DaniloFerracini said:


> Could you send me the 4000mhz ZenTimings? Or don't you have more?












Its not about the timings. Its the BIOS that is the issue.

Edit: i was also using my 4000c15 kit for this whole process not my 3600c17


----------



## thigobr

mongoled said:


> Have you tried ClkDrStr 120 ohms ??
> 
> Its actually A.42, not A4.2, noted in other posts you wrote A4.2 thought it was a typo..


Still no effect... Will try some more settings... 
These modules/ICs are really weird. They need 1.34V to be stable at 3200MHz but I could only get them stable at 3533MHz when lowering VDIMM to 1.28V


----------



## Cidious

Getting my 5900X tomorrow to replace the 5800X. 5800X won't do above 1900IF on A82 and not post above 32000MCLK on A7... 










This was their statement about it in the bios thread. But in my personal correspondense within MSI customer support I got somewhat confirmed that 1900IF is a hardcap for these boards. It does not depend on CPU quality I believe for A81 and A82. Will test and let you guys know. They are taking their sweet time to sort this mess out.


----------



## thigobr

It shouldn't be dependent on board tracing quality as the memory traces themselves can do more than 2000MHz using Renoir chips and the Infinity Fabric bus lives inside the CPU:
e.g. Ballistix RGB 128GB DDR4-3600 CL16 Gaming Memory Review - Page 5 of 6 - FunkyKit


As those new Ryzen 5000 are still using the same IO die as the Ryzen 3000 I believe the limitation comes from the silicon itself. I would say it's a combination of IO die quality with poor firmware (MSI or AMD AGESA side)


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> What microcode is that what is the number, for reference please.


CPUID 00800F12 Ver 08001250 - 0800126C - mCode replaced


----------



## Forsaken1

Waiting on new bios. Nice to see if i need to play cpu lotto again.

What is your preferred thermal compound to run?


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> CPUID 00800F12 Ver 08001250 - 0800126C - mCode replaced


Aida and HWiNFO reports a different number?


----------



## KedarWolf

Forsaken1 said:


> Waiting on new bios. Nice to see if i need to play cpu lotto again.
> 
> What is your preferred thermal compound to run?


I swear by Cooler Master MasterGel Maker. Easy to apply, cools a few C better than Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and I've had the Grizzly stain blocks before, never had that with the MasterGel.


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> Waiting on new bios. Nice to see if i need to play cpu lotto again.
> 
> What is your preferred thermal compound to run?


*Thermalright TFX Thermal Compound Paste 14.3 W/Mk, Carbon Based High Performance, Heatsink Paste
*


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> *Thermalright TFX Thermal Compound Paste 14.3 W/Mk, Carbon Based High Performance, Heatsink Paste*


This paste is really thick and very hard to apply right.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> This paste is really thick and very hard to apply right.


Probably.

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut-thermal Paste : 12.5W M-K
Thermalright TFX Thermal Compound Paste: 14.3 W/Mk


----------



## Cidious

I personally like Noctua and KPx very much. Kryo has been horrible to apply and dries out really quick. Haven't tested their extreme yet (packaging is still closed) But I'll do another round up test between them soon enough.

Noctua NT-H1 and H2 perform the same on a 3800X. H2 does 1-2 degrees better for 5800X. 5800X has higher heat density for that single chiplet. Would make sense. KPx performs very well too and this one is easy enough to apply in the tube variant. I had the bucket and then it dries out also. I'll have to report back on the Kryo Extreme. I bet it's fairly similar to KPx but different color....

Noctua is easiest to apply but weird nozzle that gets messy really easily as you can see..


----------



## mongoled

So what the story with this

thermagic zf-12 extreme

Is it as good as some say ???


----------



## Cidious

AMD Ryzen on Twitter: "AMD has released AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D to motherboard partners for the Ryzen 5000 Series. BIOSes begin in January. https://t.co/e3sloUqzVc Updates ✔ New Curve Optimizer OC feature enabled ✔ Support for Ryzen 5000 Series on 400 Series mobos ✔ System stability improvements https://t.co/49A1xCsNFk" / Twitter


----------



## KedarWolf

mongoled said:


> So what the story with this
> 
> thermagic zf-12 extreme
> 
> Is it as good as some say ???


It is just TFX rebranded but with a promo code on Aliexpress, Google their promo codes, you can get a 2-gram tube for under $6 USD with free shipping.

Just so you know I've had shipping from them to Canada take a month or longer, so if it's time-sensitive, don't bother.

Search Aliexpress for ZF-EX to find it.

I'm going to try it, I have a sure-fire method for thinly and evenly applying thick pastes that has never failed me.

Edit: You get a $4 off promo code for new users if you Google their promo codes and registering with a new email works if you're not a new user.









5.69US $ 30% OFF|ZF EX 14.6W/m k High Performance Compound Thermal Paste Conductive Grease Heatsink For CPU GPU Chipset notebook Cooling|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Cidious

Got my 5900X in. All good and peachy.. except my TPM module can not be found in bios so my encrypted windows install keeps asking for the decryption key... anyone else experienced this? already tried CMOS etc. It worked fine with 5800X. Too much socket mounting pressure? I gave it quite a bit...


----------



## mimosoft

Same for me with 5800x and msi x570 tomahawk. Bitlocker worked fine with 3900x on that motherboard but not with 5800x. Maybe bios is faulty.

fTPM activated in UEFI but Windows 10 does not allow Bitlocker Encryption | MSI Global English Forum - Index


----------



## Cidious

mimosoft said:


> Same for me with 5800x and msi x570 tomahawk. Bitlocker worked fine with 3900x on that motherboard but not with 5800x. Maybe bios is faulty.
> 
> fTPM activated in UEFI but Windows 10 does not allow Bitlocker Encryption | MSI Global English Forum - Index


Thanks so much for your reply. I was wondering if it was a user error. I mean my 3800X and 5800X work fine. I might just reflash the bios or try an older one for the sake of knowing. Else run without encryption until it's fixed. Weird stuff indeed.


----------



## mimosoft

Please tell me if you find any further information or a solution.


----------



## Cidious

mimosoft said:


> Please tell me if you find any further information or a solution.


To be honest. I'm not going to bother with it for now. These bios versions (Alpha Agesa...) are just too dumb and full of bugs that I'm going to focus on just keeping it steady for now with memory and all. I'll check again with the next bios. I send MSI AGAIN a message asking for any clarification on when new bios versions with patch D will arrive I got another bullshit answer. IN the meantime Gigabyte has already implemented the Patch D and is offering it to it's users... 

Getting fed up with MSI and their poor bios development.


----------



## aussie7

Cidious said:


> Getting fed up with MSI and their poor bios development.


me too, what are the alternatives thou ?


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> me too, what are the alternatives thou ?


Gigabyte.. they sucked last gen but seem to have their **** organised fairly well this one.. as far as I can see. Correct me when I'm wrong about gigabyte bring seemingly stable with Zen 3 right now.


----------



## Deepcuts

Cidious said:


> Gigabyte.. they sucked last gen but seem to have their **** organised fairly well this one.. as far as I can see. Correct me when I'm wrong about gigabyte bring seemingly stable with Zen 3 right now.


Get corrected. Big time.
But then again, they all suck big time. Increased prices with beta testing left on the customers.


----------



## Pedros

from what i know, every bios is a little mess right now ... Asus is the one doing some specific developments on their side, but in terms of Agesa and such, everyone is at the same stage more or less ...

Can't really find a pattern why there were some people managing 2000IF if this is a bios issue ...


----------



## Cidious

Deepcuts said:


> Get corrected. Big time.
> But then again, they all suck big time. Increased prices with beta testing left on the customers.


Yeah all we can do is wait...


----------



## KedarWolf

16 preorders ahead of me at the local store I ordered my 5950x from.

According to the stock website (not my store) stores getting lots of stock before New Years.









AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU Stock Update


Missed out on a 5000 series CPU? New stock is coming in ready for Christmas. Here's where you can get hold of one!




www.wepc.com


----------



## Toddimus

Question about voltages...
I'm new to this board and its BIOS (using the A82 version from MSI website). It's a 5900x on the x570 Unify. Using per core curve optimizer and various other overclocking settings, I'm seeing roughly the same voltage on all cores under a high single core Cinebench run. I had assumed the idle cores would have reduced their voltages down quite a bit and only the main active core would have a high voltage. They all seem to be around 1.48v. Here's a screenshot.
Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong or is it a BIOS thing??


----------



## jomama22

Toddimus said:


> Question about voltages...
> I'm new to this board and its BIOS (using the A82 version from MSI website). It's a 5900x on the x570 Unify. Using per core curve optimizer and various other overclocking settings, I'm seeing roughly the same voltage on all cores under a high single core Cinebench run. I had assumed the idle cores would have reduced their voltages down quite a bit and only the main active core would have a high voltage. They all seem to be around 1.48v. Here's a screenshot.
> Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong or is it a BIOS thing??
> View attachment 2468796


It's an issue with the newest hwinfo (6.40 I think it is?), previous version did not have this issue. Noticed it today after upgrading. Only core 0 will correctly show its current voltage level it seems, especially running single core benchmarks.


----------



## Toddimus

jomama22 said:


> It's an issue with the newest hwinfo (6.40 I think it is?), previous version did not have this issue. Noticed it today after upgrading. Only core 0 will correctly show its current voltage level it seems, especially running single core benchmarks.


That's good to know. I was actually on v6.34 but it's still showing basically the same on v6.40 that I just tried as well.
I'm messing around to see if I can get higher single core clocks and happened to notice it. I was kinda hoping it was a BIOS bug (that could be fixed) that's using too much power/voltage for single core loads.


----------



## jomama22

Toddimus said:


> That's good to know. I was actually on v6.34 but it's still showing basically the same on v6.40 that I just tried as well.
> I'm messing around to see if I can get higher single core clocks and happened to notice it. I was kinda hoping it was a BIOS bug (that could be fixed) that's using too much power/voltage for single core loads.


Yeah, I didn't have this issue with 6.38 (I think that's what I had). When idle or load, it wasn't changing all the cores in groups like it is now.


----------



## DeusM

Pedros said:


> from what i know, every bios is a little mess right now ... Asus is the one doing some specific developments on their side, but in terms of Agesa and such, everyone is at the same stage more or less ...
> 
> Can't really find a pattern why there were some people managing 2000IF if this is a bios issue ...


Yeah im the same, i can hit [email protected] with the 7C35vA7 bios and its stable 25 runs of TM5, but i get WHEA 19 about 4-5 times per minute and the CPU doesn't want to overclock at all. even PBO would crash.

But when i go to the 7C35vA82 bios i am hard capped at 1800IF but CPU overclocks fine


----------



## bigfootnz

I’ve question about x570 Ace and latest BIOS. For what ever reason if I select anything than auto or manual voltage my cpu 5800x will run at 3.8GHz. Also curve optimiser is really buggy. What ever option I select it randomly crash on light loads, even with just -5. Also if I select any addition boost even +25MHz do not post. Is it my board, cpu or BIOS? This CPU is cooled with Corsair h150i.
On other had I’ve another 5800x with Asus x570 Strix-F and that one is breeze, all is working fine. Now I’m running CO -5 on best two cores, -10 on next two and -25 on others with offset voltage -0.05v and it is boosting to 4.9GHz with just modest Hyper 212X and all cores 4.4-4.45 under load with better temperatures than my MSI and h150i.


----------



## Forsaken1

bigfootnz said:


> I’ve question about x570 Ace and latest BIOS. For what ever reason if I select anything than auto or manual voltage my cpu 5800x will run at 3.8GHz. Also curve optimiser is really buggy. What ever option I select it randomly crash on light loads, even with just -5. Also if I select any addition boost even +25MHz do not post. Is it my board, cpu or BIOS? This CPU is cooled with Corsair h150i.
> On other had I’ve another 5800x with Asus x570 Strix-F and that one is breeze, all is working fine. Now I’m running CO -5 on best two cores, -10 on next two and -25 on others with offset voltage -0.05v and it is boosting to 4.9GHz with just modest Hyper 212X and all cores 4.4-4.45 under load with better temperatures than my MSI and h150i.


Known issue.No eta for fix.


----------



## THUMPer1

I'm having some odd issues. Sometimes it seems like PBO isnt stable. Just regular PBO with no CO or anything enabled. 5800x. idk I havent pinned it down yet.


----------



## Mumak

jomama22 said:


> It's an issue with the newest hwinfo (6.40 I think it is?), previous version did not have this issue. Noticed it today after upgrading. Only core 0 will correctly show its current voltage level it seems, especially running single core benchmarks.


It's not a bug in HWiNFO, but there have been some heavy optimizations in polling methods in recent builds.
To get a better picture of actual CPU state (especially in idle) I recommend enabling the new *Snapshot CPU Polling* option (available since build 4310 and of course in v6.40 too): HWiNFO v6.35-4310 Beta released


----------



## Toddimus

Mumak said:


> It's not a bug in HWiNFO, but there have been some heavy optimizations in polling methods in recent builds.
> To get a better picture of actual CPU state (especially in idle) I recommend enabling the new *Snapshot CPU Polling* option (available since build 4310 and of course in v6.40 too): HWiNFO v6.35-4310 Beta released


Thanks for dropping in here and addressing the question. I'll have a look at the Snapshot CPU Polling. AWESOME program, by the way!!!


----------



## Spilly44

Got Corsair Mag levs on headers.have tried all headers but setting fan speeds to zero until the cpu hits 50 deg C doesnt seem to work.They still spin
round.
Any ideas anyone?
Ta for any help
Smiffy


----------



## Toddimus

Looking at another thread, I found something interesting regarding the core voltage reading. Looks like this one is on a Gigabyte motherboard and it is reading voltage higher on the single core. So maybe it *IS* something to do with the MSI bios?? Check out the second screenshot for voltage and core frequency on core 6 versus the other cores.



ForestWhitakersGoodEye said:


> This is my result after playing around for 3-4 days
> 
> Managed to get 4000mhz @2000fclk but it lowers the latency by 4 (59.8ns),but it does increase Read,Write and Copy. Now I'm running 1.287 voltage if I go to 4000mhz @2000clk it needs to go up atleast to 1.350-1.400volt which gets to mid 80's to low 90's with NZXT Z73 running 3 Noctua NF-A12x25 fans at full speed
> 
> RAM - Team T-Force Xtreem 4500mhz 4x8GB
> 
> 3800hz at 1900fclk and PBO enabled
> 
> View attachment 2468728
> 
> 
> 
> 4000mhz at 2000fclk and also same PBO enabled
> 
> View attachment 2468729


----------



## bigfootnz

Forsaken1 said:


> Known issue.No eta for fix.


Thanks


----------



## jomama22

Mumak said:


> It's not a bug in HWiNFO, but there have been some heavy optimizations in polling methods in recent builds.
> To get a better picture of actual CPU state (especially in idle) I recommend enabling the new *Snapshot CPU Polling* option (available since build 4310 and of course in v6.40 too): HWiNFO v6.35-4310 Beta released


Thanks! Meant to reply to your answer in the hwinfo forum. Thanks for the help! Works perfectly!


----------



## jomama22

Forsaken1 said:


> Known issue.No eta for fix.


Can't use manual voltages with pbo/curve optimizer atm.


----------



## Scoty

Mumak said:


> I recommend enabling the new *Snapshot CPU Polling* option (available since build 4310 and of course in v6.40 too)


I don't find this Option.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> I don't find this Option.











Now you do


----------



## jvidia

Hi everyone!

Where can I find the Spread Spectrum option?
I'm with BIOS A82 beta.

Thanks!


----------



## Toddimus

jvidia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Where can I find the Spread Spectrum option?
> I'm with BIOS A82 beta.
> 
> Thanks!


I have looked everywhere and can’t find it either. I think I saw a post about it being missing from the latest BIOS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvidia

Toddimus said:


> I have looked everywhere and can’t find it either. I think I saw a post about it being missing from the latest BIOS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other MSI x570 boards have the Spread Spectrum option in a menu called CPU FEATURES.
This menu is missing from the A70 and A82 bios!

How is this possible !?


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Other MSI x570 boards have the Spread Spectrum option in a menu called CPU FEATURES.
> This menu is missing from the A70 and A82 bios!
> 
> How is this possible !?


Well, if you are prepared to install modified bios, go for it:





MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive







drive.google.com





I use them specially for memory tweaking.

For the 3000 cpus, I use the A42 modified bios from KedarWolf. Look for it a few posts back.


----------



## Scoty

Which non oc seetings are recommend on the MSI Unify?


----------



## Kha

Can the X570 Unify / Ace owners go 2000 FCLK with the latest Bios versions or still not ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Mumak said:


> It's not a bug in HWiNFO, but there have been some heavy optimizations in polling methods in recent builds.
> To get a better picture of actual CPU state (especially in idle) I recommend enabling the new *Snapshot CPU Polling* option (available since build 4310 and of course in v6.40 too): HWiNFO v6.35-4310 Beta released


I know is off topic but How to show progress screen after unticking it and access start up setting again?
thanks.


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Where can I find the Spread Spectrum option?
> I'm with BIOS A82 beta.
> 
> Thanks!


not


Kha said:


> Can the X570 Unify / Ace owners go 2000 FCLK with the latest Bios versions or still not ?


Nope still can't and I only get useless responses from customer support. They have no fix ready or nearly ready.. Will take a while they said. In the mean time Gigabyte and Asus are pumping out bios revisions with the new Agesa patch D.


----------



## aussie7

Kha said:


> Can the X570 Unify / Ace owners go 2000 FCLK with the latest Bios versions or still not ?


ON Unify
A70 bios I can do 2000FCLK, but can't go above 3200Mhz on ram
A82 Beta bios only upto 1900FCLK and ram can do 4000Mhz


----------



## Mumak

dr.Rafi said:


> I know is off topic but How to show progress screen after unticking it and access start up setting again?
> thanks.


I assume you're asking about HWiNFO. If it's running, right-click the HWiNFO icon in notification area (tray) to open settings.


----------



## DeusM

aussie7 said:


> ON Unify
> A70 bios I can do 2000FCLK, but can't go above 3200Mhz on ram
> A82 Beta bios only upto 1900FCLK and ram can do 4000Mhz


Not totally correct i can do 2000/4000 on a72














bios


----------



## kmellz

DeusM said:


> Not totally correct i can do 2000/4000 on a72
> View attachment 2469170
> View attachment 2469171
> bios


Are you sure it's completely stable and giving you the right speeds there then? Since this is mine atm having downclocked to 1800/3600 cause of stability issues (no WHEA errors though...) with slightly tighter timings, but up around 1900 I was under 56ns latency before


----------



## aussie7

thanks DeusM, just loaded bios A75 and got these, not stability tested and 2033FCLK was definitely not stable 
EDIT: just ran CB 15 and CB 20 at 2000FCLK passed both


----------



## jvidia

Hale59 said:


> Well, if you are prepared to install modified bios, go for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use them specially for memory tweaking.
> 
> For the 3000 cpus, I use the A42 modified bios from KedarWolf. Look for it a few posts back.


How is it possible that the MSI Tomahawk has it and is an inferior board?
Very disappointed ☹

What mods are in the bios in that Google drive? Any info about what was modded?


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> How is it possible that the MSI Tomahawk has it and is an inferior board?
> Very disappointed ☹
> 
> What mods are in the bios in that Google drive? Any info about what was modded?


MSI likes to hide things away.
The mods are from member @Eder, from this particular forum. He is trustworthy.
You have to click on the link to see what mods and what motherboards are available.

As far memory tweaks are available, and recommendations from DRAM Calculator, including 'Spread Spectrum', look here:








Dram Calc + Performance Tweaks


Blad1 Available in Bios finetune option ,CBS Menu/mod bios path:,MSI Settings*,Note: Memory Interleaving Size,AMD CBS\DF Common Options\Memory Adressing,See recommendations Ryzen DRAM Calculator advanced page (for most settings here) Memory Interleaving,AMD CBS\DF Common Options\Memory Adressing...




docs.google.com


----------



## jvidia

aussie7 said:


> ON Unify
> A70 bios I can do 2000FCLK, but can't go above 3200Mhz on ram
> A82 Beta bios only upto 1900FCLK and ram can do 4000Mhz


Any special tip to get to 1900FCLK?

On A82 my 5900x can only go to 1866FCLK. 
At 1900FLCK it won't post giving me the 07 error.


----------



## jvidia

Hale59 said:


> MSI likes to hide things away.
> The mods are from member @Eder, from this particular forum. He is trustworthy.
> You have to click on the link to see what mods and what motherboards are available.


Do you know is Spread Spectrum is available in his modded bios?


----------



## Toddimus

jvidia said:


> Any special tip to get to 1900FCLK?
> 
> On A82 my 5900x can only go to 1866FCLK.
> At 1900FLCK it won't post giving me the 07 error.


I think all I did originally was raise Vsoc to 1.1v and Vdimm to 1.45v. Everything else at auto/stock settings. Maybe try some looser timings and tighten later?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THUMPer1

I'm getting a BSOD on boot with PBO (+200) on after the most recent 20H2 update. (PAGE FAULT IN A NON PAGED AREA) If I turn off PBO it will boot. I tried to lower ram speed with PBO on and same thing. IDK if it's the update or what.


----------



## DeusM

kmellz said:


> Are you sure it's completely stable and giving you the right speeds there then? Since this is mine atm having downclocked to 1800/3600 cause of stability issues (no WHEA errors though...) with slightly tighter timings, but up around 1900 I was under 56ns latency before
> View attachment 2469172
> View attachment 2469173



It passed tm5 1usmuss.cfg @ 25 passes. I was getting WHEA errors if i enabled PBO or did anything with the CPU unfortunately. All the WHEA errors were number 19 and it said it self fixed them each time they came up. It would not crash or BSOD but i didnt like seeing the errors and not beign able to OC the CPU. 

Im on the A82 bios and it does have a hard limit of 3800:1900


----------



## dr.Rafi

DeusM said:


> Not totally correct i can do 2000/4000 on a72
> View attachment 2469170
> View attachment 2469171
> bios


Guys even if it is stable I can go over 2000 stable but did you test the performance difference between 1900 and 2000 anything for me over 1900 is decreasing the performance, idont mean Aida64 mem/cash test, I mean real performnce in games and cinebench20 , timespy cpu scores etc...


----------



## aussie7

my bios settings for A75 and I think IF clock depends on your cpu not on your bios settings, as I have had four 3000 series and one 5000 series and all have had different maximum IF from 1700IF to 2000IF

EDIT I had to drop overclock to 4200Mhz on all core to get stable


----------



## Cidious

Yeah 2000IF is broken still. I have 2 chips to try it with again if a new bios would ever come... I tried every bios version with both chips no avail. I don't believe both can't post 33Mhz over IF. It's just a mess currently. I wouldn't bother. The latencies I've seen from 2000IF are also atrocious. 3800/1900 is the way for now.


----------



## DeusM

dr.Rafi said:


> Guys even if it is stable I can go over 2000 stable but did you test the performance difference between 1900 and 2000 anything for me over 1900 is decreasing the performance, idont mean Aida64 mem/cash test, I mean real performnce in games and cinebench20 , timespy cpu scores etc...


Game testing i dont do its too inaccurate, and cinebench r20 is not really memory dependant and from what i have seen has more to do with run to run variances.

I didnt bother with sisandra or passmark for run to run as i said i was receiving WHEA errors and when OCing the CPU was not liking anything.


----------



## Gurthang

Gurthang said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> I'm a first time AMD user, and only done some casual CPU overclocking before, so I'm pretty new to all this.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
> RAM: HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32
> 
> RAM is 2x16gb 3600MHz and on MSI QVL.
> 
> Issue is that I can't get my RAM stable above 3200MHz in Dual Channel.
> I know that the R5 3600 officially only supports up to 3200MHz, but is this common?
> 
> What seems to be stable:
> 
> Dual Channel 2400MHz or 3200MHz. (*EDIT*: 3200 not stable, see below)
> 1 DIMM Single Channel (either in slot A2 or B2) XMP 3600MHz
> Dual Channel XMP 3600MHz with FCLK set to 900 MHz
> 
> What's not stable:
> 
> Dual Channel XMP 3600MHz or 3400MHz with auto FCLK.
> 
> If I disable Gear Down Mode, it won't boot on Dual Channel with XMP auto FCLK (fans spin etc, but no picture). Command Rate must also be set to Auto or Gear Down Mode.
> Other combinations above boots with Gear Down Mode disabled.
> 
> (A2+B1 with XMP does not boot, but that's a strange combination so that's probably expected)
> 
> I've tried on 3600MHz:
> 
> A42 and A82 BIOS (and couple versions inbetween)
> Setting DRAM voltage to 1.30V and 1.40V. (Auto is 1.35V)
> Manually setting the timings specified in the XMP instead of loading the profile
> Manually setting the timings and voltages from DRAM Calculator - not booting either Single or Dual Channel
> Replacing the 8pin CPU power cable
> Connecting both 8pin CPU power cables
> Setting VSOC to 1.175
> Changing ProcODT to 43.6 (Auto is 36.9)
> 
> Some thoughts:
> How come it works in Single Channel but not in Dual Channel?
> Is this simply the result of losing silicon lottery and expected?
> Is there something else I can try?
> Is it possible, for troubleshooting reasons, to set FCLK to 1600MHz with RAM at 3600MHz? I fiddled with the settings but couldn't get FCLK to other than 1:1 or 2:1 ratio.
> 
> Below is with XMP enabled, all other settings at default:
> 
> View attachment 2467990
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> It took a while to show up, but 3200MHz Dual Channel is NOT stable either on A82. Will downgrade to A42 and try that.
> 
> RAM set to 3200MHz, everything else at default:
> View attachment 2468005
> 
> 
> *Edit 2:*
> 3200MHz Dual Channel is NOT stable on A42 either. Worked great for a few days, but after a week uptime I started getting errors.


Anyone have any thoughts on this?

tl;dr 3600MHz RAM sticks not stable even on 3200MHz.

I've used 2400MHz for months, and that's 100% stable.

Weird thing is that when running on 3600MHz "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" MEMbench/memtest shows errors very quickly (sometimes instantly), but PassMark Memtest86 v8.4 ran 4 passes (6.5h) and didn't find a single error.

Something must be broken, right? I'm thinking of RMA:ing the RAM, but I guess it could be the motherboard or CPU as well?

I bought the parts this summer, so sadly I can't just return the RAM and buy new ones.

Any advice please?


----------



## jvidia

Anyone with the Unify and using a modded bios by @Eder knows if Spread Spectrum is visible?

In the MSI forum I was told that Spread Spectrum was available until 7C35vA5 and was removed after that.


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Anyone with the Unify and using a modded bios by @Eder knows if Spread Spectrum is visible?
> 
> In the MSI forum I was told that Spread Spectrum was available until 7C35vA5 and was removed after that.


MSI removed Spread Spectrum.
Modified bios means modified.
To be honest I never tried @Eder modified A82. But on previous ones which I tried, it was there.
That is the reason bios are modified. Modified bios include functions and more that were previously removed by MSI.

I'm on ryzen 3000 still. Therefore I use A42 is is the best for memory oc.
In Eder google drive you will find a modified A82 bios for the X570 Unify. Try it.
Here are some of added bios functions of modded bios:


----------



## dr.Rafi

DeusM said:


> Game testing i dont do its too inaccurate, and cinebench r20 is not really memory dependant and from what i have seen has more to do with run to run variances.
> 
> I didnt bother with sisandra or passmark for run to run as i said i was receiving WHEA errors and when OCing the CPU was not liking anything.


I understand when going over 1900 is giving you more memory speed but it is dropping even the cpu dependent performance by quite alot. Try vray in 3dmax, or try compiling.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Gurthang said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> tl;dr 3600MHz RAM sticks not stable even on 3200MHz.
> 
> I've used 2400MHz for months, and that's 100% stable.
> 
> Weird thing is that when running on 3600MHz "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" MEMbench/memtest shows errors very quickly (sometimes instantly), but PassMark Memtest86 v8.4 ran 4 passes (6.5h) and didn't find a single error.
> 
> Something must be broken, right? I'm thinking of RMA:ing the RAM, but I guess it could be the motherboard or CPU as well?
> 
> I bought the parts this summer, so sadly I can't just return the RAM and buy new ones.
> 
> Any advice please?


Can you list your System specification ,and a snapshoot of Zen timing 








ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## DaniloFerracini

I switched from the 3700x to the 5800x.
Here in BIOS A70 I can't get above 3200, nothing works.
On the A82 I can do 3800cl15, something that I could only do on the A42, it's pretty good then, the problem is that I have two 5800x here and I wanted to find out which one is better (in relation to getting 4000 and overclock in general), I will have to hold on a little until some BIOS comes out that allows 2000FLCK.
Anyway, taking into account that I could only get 3800cl15 in BIOS A42, this A82 is very good in relation to memory.


----------



## jvidia

DaniloFerracini said:


> I switched from the 3700x to the 5800x.
> Here in BIOS A70 I can't get above 3200, nothing works.
> On the A82 I can do 3800cl15, something that I could only do on the A42, it's pretty good then, the problem is that I have two 5800x here and I wanted to find out which one is better (in relation to getting 4000 and overclock in general), I will have to hold on a little until some BIOS comes out that allows 2000FLCK.
> Anyway, taking into account that I could only get 3800cl15 in BIOS A42, this A82 is very good in relation to memory.


1900fclk with ease?

My 5900x only boots at max 1866fclk. Any tips to get 1900fclk or is just that I have a bad cpu?


----------



## DeusM

jvidia said:


> 1900fclk with ease?
> 
> My 5900x only boots at max 1866fclk. Any tips to get 1900fclk or is just that I have a bad cpu?


post your timings and what sticks of ram do you have. my 5900x does 3800c14 no problems


----------



## Hale59

AIDA64 v6.32 with AMD Zen 3 and RX 6000 Support has been launched.

The new AIDA64 update introduces optimized benchmarks for AMD Ryzen 5000 Series processors, monitoring of EVGA iCX3 sensor values, and supports the latest AMD.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> AIDA64 v6.32 with AMD Zen 3 and RX 6000 Support has been launched.
> 
> The new AIDA64 update introduces optimized benchmarks for AMD Ryzen 5000 Series processors, monitoring of EVGA iCX3 sensor values, and supports the latest AMD.


On my 3950x with the Cache And Memory Benchmark, the last one that doesn't trash my benches is two releases earlier with version 6.25.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

Where can I find the A75 BIOS?


----------



## Gurthang

dr.Rafi said:


> Can you list your System specification ,and a snapshoot of Zen timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings
> 
> 
> ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zentimings.protonrom.com


Thanks for your reply!

I provided a bit more info in my original post which I quoted: MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread
The screens below are new though.

Specs:
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32, 3600MHz 16*2

A42 @ 3200MHz worked fine initially, I did probably five MEMbench/memtest to 1200% the first two days. This is the test after a week's uptime:








I also saved a screen of Zentimings at the time of the failed test. RAM set to 3200MHz, all other settings at default:








And here's info from Thaiphoon:









*Edit one month later:*
In case someone reads this post in the future.
I managed to get my money back for the Hynix RAM, and invested in G.Skill F4-3600C14D-32GVK (Samsung B-dies) instead.
It cost almost twice as much, but it's been working great at 3600MHz after simply enabling XMP in A42.


----------



## KedarWolf

Gurthang said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I provided a bit more info in my original post which I quoted: MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread
> The screens below are new though.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
> RAM: HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32, 3600MHz 16*2
> 
> A42 @ 3200MHz worked fine initially, I did probably five MEMbench/memtest to 1200% the first two days. This is the test after a week's uptime:
> View attachment 2469529
> 
> 
> I also saved a screen of Zentimings at the time of the failed test. RAM set to 3200MHz, all other settings at default:
> View attachment 2469530
> 
> 
> And here's info from Thaiphoon:
> View attachment 2469531


Hynix RAM. There's your problem.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Gurthang said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I provided a bit more info in my original post which I quoted: MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread
> The screens below are new though.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
> RAM: HyperX HX436C17FB3K2/32, 3600MHz 16*2
> 
> A42 @ 3200MHz worked fine initially, I did probably five MEMbench/memtest to 1200% the first two days. This is the test after a week's uptime:
> View attachment 2469529
> 
> 
> I also saved a screen of Zentimings at the time of the failed test. RAM set to 3200MHz, all other settings at default:
> View attachment 2469530
> 
> 
> And here's info from Thaiphoon:
> View attachment 2469531


You see , there is many things you can try but first try RTTNOM to set to RZQ/7 , dual rank memory usually i find this is more stable than disabled, try to to change the VDDG IOD to 1050milli volt , and Soc voltage to 1160 milivolt max , ProcODT too high not good and too low not good too so try between 48 to 60 and check, but can be also the Fclk issue(SOC ) voltage have big influnce also VDDGIOD too high cause unstability but too low cause less performance on memory benchmark, to stablize the SOC you can set higher value on SOC LLC (SOc load line calibration)in bios but not too high will cause even system not booting, disable any spread spectrum or c state also, it might help. try one thing every time and test with ryzen calculator MEMTEST,
good to mention , please dont use XMP, put the memory to 3400 and fclk manualy to 1700, or 3600/1800 manualy.


----------



## jvidia

DeusM said:


> post your timings and what sticks of ram do you have. my 5900x does 3800c14 no problems


I have this mem:

*G-SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZN*
*Trident Z Neo*
DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V
16GB (2x8GB)

It is Samsung B-die single rank.

And I tried them at 1900FCLK with the mem at 1T-16-16-16-36 @ 1.45v and the 5900x at stock Mhz with this voltages:

VDDCR SOC @ 1.1v
VDDG CCD @ 1.05v
VDDG IOD @ 1.05v
CLDO VDDP @ 0.95v

My Unify with bios A82 stucks in cold boot with error 07.

With 1866FCLK it boots.


----------



## KedarWolf

jvidia said:


> I have this mem:
> 
> *G-SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZN*
> *Trident Z Neo*
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V
> 16GB (2x8GB)
> 
> It is Samsung B-die single rank.
> 
> And I tried them at 1900FCLK with the mem at 1T-16-16-16-36 @ 1.45v and the 5900x at stock Mhz with this voltages:
> 
> VDDCR SOC @ 1.1v
> VDDG CCD @ 1.05v
> VDDG IOD @ 1.05v
> CLDO VDDP @ 0.95v
> 
> My Unify with bios A82 stucks in cold boot with error 07.
> 
> With 1866FCLK it boots.


At 1900 FCLK I'm sure you'll have to do 2T.


----------



## jvidia

KedarWolf said:


> At 1900 FCLK I'm sure you'll have to do 2T.


Do you have 2T at 1900FCLK?


----------



## KedarWolf

jvidia said:


> Do you have 2T at 1900FCLK?


On a 3950x though.

1T almost impossible to get at 3800MHz. 2T needed.


----------



## jvidia

I'll try it latter today.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DarknightOCR

I bought unify with the 3600x before the launch of the 5000.
always managed 1900fclk and 3800mhz / 1T .

switched to the 5900x with the first support bios, and managed 4000mhz and 2000 fclk, but it gave whea errors on hwinfo.
after all the bios that came out always worked well 1900/3800 / 1T .
nowi have the A82 and I am at 3800mhz cl16 with 1900fclk.
ram- 1.36v
SOC 1.07v
IOD and CCD - 1.015v
VDDP- 0.94v

the memories are gskill 4x8 3600 16-16-16 trident z rgb


----------



## DarknightOCR

and with cl14 just raise the ram voltage to 1.4 / 1.42v
Test 6800xt on air


----------



## jvidia

I think my CPU is the culprit. dam....


----------



## Forsaken1

DarknightOCR said:


> and with cl14 just raise the ram voltage to 1.4 / 1.42v
> Test 6800xt on air
> View attachment 2469545


Nice run. Keep pushin.
Working kinks out of a 6900 xt.


----------



## jvidia

DarknightOCR said:


> and with cl14 just raise the ram voltage to 1.4 / 1.42v
> Test 6800xt on air
> View attachment 2469545


With PBO and not all core OC?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

KedarWolf said:


> On a 3950x though.
> 
> 1T almost impossible to get at 3800MHz. 2T needed.


@KedarWolf are you on 2x16 or 4x8? I'm P95/TM5 stable at 1T+GDM on 3800 with 4x8 B-die @1.5V. I had the tRCDRCD at 14 and the tRC/tRFC much lower at one time, but I've been fooling with some other settings that make them unstable. Seems like I tried your timings at one time and it was a no go.
FWIW, I read somewhere that enabling LN2 mode 2 can help with mem OC stability, and it seems to me to be so.
edit: looks like ZenTimings 1.2.1 is not reporting BGS correctly. I double checked in BIOS and it's actually opposite.


----------



## THUMPer1

Getting BSOD on boot with PBO enabled on the Unify, but not on a gigabyte b550 board with my 5800x. Replacing unify first, then getting a different CPU.


----------



## Spilly44

At the mo 15,15,13,13,30 1T
Smiffy


----------



## jvidia

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> @KedarWolf are you on 2x16 or 4x8? I'm P95/TM5 stable at 1T+GDM on 3800 with 4x8 B-die @1.5V. I had the tRCDRCD at 14 and the tRC/tRFC much lower at one time, but I've been fooling with some other settings that make them unstable. Seems like I tried your timings at one time and it was a no go.
> FWIW, I read somewhere that enabling LN2 mode 2 can help with mem OC stability, and it seems to me to be so.
> edit: looks like ZenTimings 1.2.1 is not reporting BGS correctly. I double checked in BIOS and it's actually opposite.
> View attachment 2469560


Can you explain whate "LN2 mode 2 " is ?


----------



## jvidia

Spilly44 said:


> View attachment 2469577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469581
> 
> 
> At the mo 15,15,13,13,30 1T
> Smiffy


Isn't that AIDA64 Memory latency very high for you OC?
At 4600Mhz and mem at 3600Mhz(1800FCLK) CL15 I get +/- 56ns


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

jvidia said:


> Can you explain whate "LN2 mode 2 " is ?


BIOS A42 Overclocking\Advanced CPU Configuration\LN2 Mode 1 & 2. No idea what either does. If I remember right, the settings disappear in later BIOSes, or are combined into one setting.


----------



## Spilly44

jvidia said:


> Isn't that AIDA64 Memory latency very high for you OC?
> At 4600Mhz and mem at 3600Mhz(1800FCLK) CL15 I get +/- 56ns


Thats on a 3950X
New Zen 3 ie 5900X 5950x etc have lower latency
Smiffy


----------



## KedarWolf

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> @KedarWolf are you on 2x16 or 4x8? I'm P95/TM5 stable at 1T+GDM on 3800 with 4x8 B-die @1.5V. I had the tRCDRCD at 14 and the tRC/tRFC much lower at one time, but I've been fooling with some other settings that make them unstable. Seems like I tried your timings at one time and it was a no go.
> FWIW, I read somewhere that enabling LN2 mode 2 can help with mem OC stability, and it seems to me to be so.
> edit: looks like ZenTimings 1.2.1 is not reporting BGS correctly. I double checked in BIOS and it's actually opposite.
> View attachment 2469560


I'm 2x16GB. Oh yes, 1T GDM on is fine, it's GDM off that it'll be a huge problem.


----------



## DarknightOCR

jvidia said:


> With PBO and not all core OC?


I'm using the curve. 
so I can have all core boost 4.6ghz, and single boost at 5025mhz in all cores. 
playing, depending on the game and the use, I can have allcore at 4.8ghz or single boost variations at 5.0ghz in several cores at the same time. 

I have better results than the fixed fixed at 4.7ghz. taking out multithread Cinebench that only runs the test at 4.6


----------



## jvidia

So you advise PBO over a static OC at 4600 all core?


----------



## t4t3r

Spilly44 said:


> View attachment 2469577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469581
> 
> 
> At the mo 15,15,13,13,30 1T
> Smiffy


Those sticks are capable of much tighter. Why get bdie to run at anything other than 1.5?


----------



## DarknightOCR

jvidia said:


> So you advise PBO over a static OC at 4600 all core?


It depends on the CPU.
Whether it is 1 CCD or 2 CCD.
a 5600X for example gets 4.6 / 4.7Ghz all core fixed, taking out some gold chip, the PBO / curve will end up doing the same maximum single boost.
so it even has an advantage in this CPU in having a OC fixed at 4.6 for example.

a 5800X will be able to achieve 4.8Ghz fixed in all core, in a curve it may get more than 5.0Ghz single boost. (+200Mhz)
depends on the cpu can compensate or not.

in the 5900 / 5950X I think the curve is more favorable, since it will take advantage of the single boost much higher than the 4.7Ghz that average allcore.

i prefer the curve, moreover whenever the cpu is not under load the voltage is lower..and goes up depending on the cpu usage


----------



## Forsaken1

DarknightOCR said:


> and with cl14 just raise the ram voltage to 1.4 / 1.42v
> Test 6800xt on air
> View attachment 2469545


Nice run bro.I’ll switch over to TSE once finished with TS on AIR.
Once again, need to thank Cidious for assistance.
Heres where I left off.


----------



## aussie7

simple question where is curve optimizer in bios A75 or A82 or is it only in the moded bios ?

*EDIT:* anyone know how to increase the cpu boost max that is shown in Hwinfo64 ?
I have increased the pbo max but can't increase the boost max

TIA


----------



## Scoty

Which settings are good for 5600x with A82?


----------



## dr.Rafi

THUMPer1 said:


> Getting BSOD on boot with PBO enabled on the Unify, but not on a gigabyte b550 board with my 5800x. Replacing unify first, then getting a different CPU.


Put the LLC for cpu and soc bit higher on unify because giabyte have them already higher by defult than other brands ,gigabyte like agressive setting , all what they care about not your cpu longitiviy but high scores and selling.


----------



## THUMPer1

dr.Rafi said:


> Put the LLC for cpu and soc bit higher on unify because giabyte have them already higher by defult than other brands ,gigabyte like agressive setting , all what they care about not your cpu longitiviy but high scores and selling.


I was stable with a+ voltage offset. I tried LLC setting to Mode 8. Which is higher Mode8 or Mode1? It still didn't seem that stable in Mode8 FWIW.


----------



## jvidia

THUMPer1 said:


> I was stable with a+ voltage offset. I tried LLC setting to Mode 8. Which is higher Mode8 or Mode1? It still didn't seem that stable in Mode8 FWIW.


On MSI LLC mode 1 is the more extreme LLC.


----------



## jvidia

DarknightOCR said:


> It depends on the CPU.
> Whether it is 1 CCD or 2 CCD.
> a 5600X for example gets 4.6 / 4.7Ghz all core fixed, taking out some gold chip, the PBO / curve will end up doing the same maximum single boost.
> so it even has an advantage in this CPU in having a OC fixed at 4.6 for example.
> 
> a 5800X will be able to achieve 4.8Ghz fixed in all core, in a curve it may get more than 5.0Ghz single boost. (+200Mhz)
> depends on the cpu can compensate or not.
> 
> in the 5900 / 5950X I think the curve is more favorable, since it will take advantage of the single boost much higher than the 4.7Ghz that average allcore.
> 
> i prefer the curve, moreover whenever the cpu is not under load the voltage is lower..and goes up depending on the cpu usage


I have one 5900x. 

Must try PBO and compare it with my static all core OC at 4600.


----------



## THUMPer1

jvidia said:


> On MSI LLC mode 1 is the more extreme LLC.


wow, i need to set mode 1 for it to boot. However, I can use curve optimizer on negative 15 all core with no PBO and be stable. I have another CPU coming, maybe that Silicon is better. haha


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> Which settings are good for 5600x with A82?


I just got mine today!

Working through getting some baselines, using the latest A82 BIOS

From the bat, 3800/1900 is not possible, leads to 07 error, have to do a hard reset of BIOS.

3733/1866 is OK.

Static overclock @4.6 Ghz when running AVX2 workloads looks to need 1.275v.

Once ive got some reliable baseline figures will post more info ..


----------



## jvidia

mongoled said:


> I just got mine today!
> 
> Working through getting some baselines, using the latest A82 BIOS
> 
> From the bat, 3800/1900 is not possible, leads to 07 error, have to do a hard reset of BIOS.
> 
> 3733/1866 is OK.
> ....


Equal here! Now the question is if it is the CPU or the BIOS?!


----------



## jvidia

THUMPer1 said:


> wow, i need to set mode 1 for it to boot. However, I can use curve optimizer on negative 15 all core with no PBO and be stable. I have another CPU coming, maybe that Silicon is better. haha


What is your voltage offset value?
LLC mode 1 is a bit extreme.


----------



## mongoled

jvidia said:


> Equal here! Now the question is if it is the CPU or the BIOS?!


Well we are going to have to wait and see.

I believe it is the CPU going on past experience I have had with 1600/1600x/2600x/3600x/3000 CPUs.

For example using BCLK I can get the FCLK to boot stable and run some stress tests at 1890 MHz, anything over that and I get the "07" error and have to reset BIOS.

On the 3600 in my sig once I went past 1902 MHz I would get "07" error.

Hopefully a new BIOS will release this wall.

Of course my testing is very preliminary, so far I am only using vSOC of 1.05v for getting a baseline.

Default vSOC of 1.1 v did not let it post at 1900 MHz, but I am yet to try voltages over 1.1v for vSOC, this I will do tomorrow.

For the time being I will leave the PC running a TM5 at 3782/1891 14-8-16-14-22-36-2T 32GB @1.53v to see if it is stable.


----------



## jvidia

mongoled said:


> Well we are going to have to wait and see.
> 
> I believe it is the CPU going on past experience I have had with 1600/1600x/2600x/3600x/3000 CPUs.
> 
> For example using BCLK I can get the FCLK to boot stable and run some stress tests at 1890 MHz, anything over that and I get the "07" error and have to reset BIOS.
> 
> On the 3600 in my sig once I went past 1902 MHz I would get "07" error.
> 
> Hopefully a new BIOS will release this wall.
> 
> Of course my testing is very preliminary, so far I am only using vSOC of 1.05v for getting a baseline.
> 
> Default vSOC of 1.1 v did not let it post at 1900 MHz, but I am yet to try voltages over 1.1v for vSOC, this I will do tomorrow.
> 
> For the time being I will leave the PC running a TM5 at 3782/1891 14-8-16-14-22-36-2T 32GB @1.53v to see if it is stable.


Default vSOC is 1.1v ???


----------



## mongoled

jvidia said:


> Default vSOC is 1.1v ???


Not at 2133/1066 mhz strap, but if you set I think anything above 3533/1667 mhz strap then vSOC defaults to 1.1v


----------



## aussie7

where is curve optimizer in bios A75 or A82 or is it only in the moded bios ?
also anyone know how to increase the cpu boost max that is shown in Hwinfo64 ?
I have increased the pbo max but can't increase the boost max


----------



## THUMPer1

jvidia said:


> What is your voltage offset value?
> LLC mode 1 is a bit extreme.


i wasnt using an offset with mode 1. but the offset was +.25 for testing. i didnt keep it there.


----------



## aussie7

aussie7 said:


> where is curve optimizer in bios A75 or A82 or is it only in the moded bios ?


anyone able to tell me ?
TIA


----------



## Toddimus

aussie7 said:


> anyone able to tell me ?
> TIA


From memory (so it might not be exact):
F7 for advanced
Settings (top left of the six main options)
Advanced (second one down)
Amd overclocking (bottom of the list)
Curve optimizer (middle of the list)

I think you probably also need to enable some sort of overclocking setting. I don’t remember what that was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie7

Toddimus said:


> From memory (so it might not be exact):
> F7 for advanced
> Settings (top left of the six main options)
> Advanced (second one down)
> Amd overclocking (bottom of the list)
> Curve optimizer (middle of the list)
> 
> I think you probably also need to enable some sort of overclocking setting. I don’t remember what that was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks found it


----------



## DaniloFerracini

aussie7 said:


> Thanks found it
> View attachment 2469816


where did you find the bios A75? I can not find


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> From the bat, 3800/1900 is not possible


Not that it related directly to MB model/vendor, though I have seen it when I first time set FCLK to 1900, and the PC has hanged at 07 as well, but after pushing reset button it booted successfully. The same repeats almost every time I change VDDP or sometimes after tuning Curve Optimizer. The only time I had to "clear cmos" to boot was when I set fclk straight to 2000.


----------



## Hale59

While the manufacturers iron out Bios for the 5000s, I take the mini-cooper for a spin


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> Not that it related directly to MB model/vendor, though I have seen it when I first time set FCLK to 1900, and the PC has hanged at 07 as well, but after pushing reset button it booted successfully. The same repeats almost every time I change VDDP or sometimes after tuning Curve Optimizer. The only time I had to "clear cmos" to boot was when I set fclk straight to 2000.


Thanks for this informtion, currently I have the reset switch connected the "clear cmos" jumper



I will open the case and press the reset button to test this tomorrow.

On a side note, I tried the modified A70 BIOS and it was a catastrophe, even setting 3333/1667 results in 07 error.

Maybe a power reset will also let it post!


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> currently I have the reset switch connected the "clear cmos" jumper


NIce idea  Should think about it, since I also lost this back-panel button after switching from Taichi.
Idk is it of any value, but I had to manually raise vSoc to 1.1 at least to boot at higher fclk, not sure of its importance 'cause there are still so many variables potentially affecting ...


----------



## t4t3r

VOSC matters a ton for FCLK as do VDDG/VDDP. Also the Unify has a clear cmos button on the back panel...


----------



## PJVol

Lucky you then... Thanks anyway


----------



## aussie7

DaniloFerracini said:


> where did you find the bios A75? I can not find


I got it off the MSI website when they posted it as a beta bios


----------



## jvidia

About Spread Spectrum option in the Unify x570 ... I was told this in the MSI forum:



> X570 unify is using external clock generator, because of this the spread spectrum function is not available.
> Spread spectrum switch is only available on motherboard that use internal clock generator,
> so even if older BIOS had this function it will have no effect on board with external clock generator.


Can this be true?????


----------



## THUMPer1

Is anyone interested in A84 (Alpha) BIOS? Includes AGESA 1.1.8.0. I can upload it somewhere.
Attached is the full release notes for this board up until A84. I got these from MSI tech support.
A84 fix includes - 1. Update module MsiOcComboAM4V2Private_047 / MsiOcComboAM4V2_054 / IDT6V41821B_126 / IR35201_217.


----------



## jvidia

THUMPer1 said:


> Is anyone interested in A84 (Alpha) BIOS? Includes AGESA 1.1.8.0. I can upload it somewhere.
> Attached is the full release notes for this board up until A84. I got these from MSI tech support.
> A84 fix includes - 1. Update module MsiOcComboAM4V2Private_047 / MsiOcComboAM4V2_054 / IDT6V41821B_126 / IR35201_217.


*New Version: E7C35AMS.A83 Build Date: 11/27/2020
Old Version: E7C35AMS.A82*
AGESA version : ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.8.0
Checksum: 0x0C20

Description for FAE:
Update code base to ObmSpec_Gb016_042
1. Update Golden_Board to GoldenBoard_Crb014_016.
01. Update AMI CRB (BETA)5.17_1AWRI_PI1.1.8.0_014(ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.8.0).
2. Update module MFlashComboAm4v2CrbPrivate_014_005 / MsiOcComboAM4V2Private_045.

*New Version: E7C35AMS.A84 Build Date: 12/04/2020
Old Version: E7C35AMS.A83*
AGESA version : ComboAm4v2PI 1.1.8.0
Checksum: 0xAD34

Description for FAE:
1. Update module MsiOcComboAM4V2Private_047 / MsiOcComboAM4V2_054 / IDT6V41821B_126 / IR35201_217.


Any idea of what those changes mean?

You got the A84 for what purpose?


EDIT: about AGESA 1.1.8.0 I just saw this :



> Since there are some technical issues on AGESA 1.1.8.0, it will not be released. Thus, AGESA 1.1.0.0. Patch D is the finest choice to update your motherboards.


*Here: *





MSI Global


Welcome to the MSI Global official site. We are the top Gaming gear provider.




www.msi.com


----------



## DarknightOCR

Upload the BIOS pls.


----------



## jvidia

I only find information about AGESA 1.1.8.0 related to B450 support of ryzen 5000 CPUs and it not a good feedback:



> ASUS was the only motherboard maker to go with the AGESA 1.1.8.0 firmware which is buggy and also has performance degradation issues when running an AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU. This forced ASUS to drop support and go with AGESA 1.1.0.0 firmware too which was rolled out recently on various B450 motherboards.


Here: MSI Demonstrates AMD Curve Optimizer With Ryzen 5000 CPUs & B450 Motherboards


----------



## Speed Potato

jvidia said:


> About Spread Spectrum option in the Unify x570 ... I was told this in the MSI forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this be true?????


The clock is fixed at 100, so there is no spread spectrum (it's always off). It's not an issue since nobody would want that thing on anyway.


----------



## jvidia

Speed Potato said:


> The clock is fixed at 100, so there is no spread spectrum (it's always off). It's not an issue since nobody would want that thing on anyway.


How can we see if it is on or off?
And why in modded bios that option is there?


----------



## THUMPer1

DarknightOCR said:


> Upload the BIOS pls.











E7C35AMS.A84


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Speed Potato

jvidia said:


> How can we see if it is on or off?
> And why in modded bios that option is there?


You can read the value of the clock with HWInfo and other hardware monitor tools. if it's always at 100 (or the value you manually set to) then it's disabled. But spread spectrum was never a feature of this board, it's just impossible for that to be enabled on that board so stop obsessing over that stuff.


----------



## DarknightOCR

THUMPer1 said:


> E7C35AMS.A84
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Thanks
I will test tomorrow..


----------



## KedarWolf

MSI B550 Unify-X some people are waiting for.

Two DIMM board, has already broken memory overclocking records.

Preorder cheapest in Canada with FedEx or the awful Purolator



https://www.ncds.ca/eng/msi-b550unifyx.html



And in the USA $299.99 preorder









MSI MEG B550 UNIFY-X AM4 ATX Motherboard


Buy MSI MEG B550 UNIFY-X AM4 ATX Motherboard featuring ATX Form Factor, AMD B550 Chipset, AM4 Socket, 2 x Dual-Channel DDR4 DIMM Slots, 6 x SATA III, 4 x M.2 PCIe Slots, 1 x PCIe 4.0/3.0 x16 Slot, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot, 2 x PCIe 3.0 x1 Slots, 1 x RJ45 2.5 Gigabit Ethernet Port, Windows 10...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## edhutner

Help guys..
I removed my old 3950 from the socket together with the water block... Now I cannot remove the cpu from the water block. It has spliced and does not move at all.
The block is EK supremacy evo copper.
The tim is liquid metal TG conductounaut and it had dried and became like hard solder ...

I intended to use the same block for my new 5900X


----------



## Forsaken1

edhutner said:


> Help guys..
> I removed my old 3950 from the socket together with the water block... Now I cannot remove the cpu from the water block. It has spliced and does not move at all.
> The block is EK supremacy evo copper.
> The tim is liquid metal TG conductounaut and it had dried and became like hard solder ...
> 
> I intended to use the same block for my new 5900X
> View attachment 2470064


----------



## Toddimus

edhutner said:


> Help guys..
> I removed my old 3950 from the socket together with the water block... Now I cannot remove the cpu from the water block. It has spliced and does not move at all.
> The block is EK supremacy evo copper.
> The tim is liquid metal TG conductounaut and it had dried and became like hard solder ...
> 
> I intended to use the same block for my new 5900X


That's quite a conundrum. If it was me, I think I'd try to use the AM4 socket of the motherboard as a way to hold the chip. And then try twisting to release the hold.

Yes, it's held by fragile pins, but there are lots of them to spread out the shear handling duties. Question is, can you get it back on the socket with the lever blocked by the copper? Adding some heat might help too. Blast it with a hair dryer for a bit??

Or, alternatively, still try adding heat and try to push on the side of the chip's IHS that exposed between the substrate and copper? You could use a longer screw in one of the screw holes in the copper as a lever fulcrum. This method might be a bit scarier because it will probably pop off and send the chip flying with it's delicate pins potentially exposed to being bent/broken.


----------



## DarknightOCR

with bios A84, I can again put the IF at 2000Mhz and memories at 1: 1

but Whea errors appear again

another thing I noticed, was in the Curve Optimizer.
now the limit is really 30, before I could put a lot more, I used 40 (but I don't know if the difference is above 30)


----------



## edhutner

@Forsaken1 thanks
@Toddimus also thanks
I removed it using dental string and then razor 
Very strange that the liquid metal was completely dry... buy i did not have any temperature issues.

So now the 5900x adventure on unify may start


----------



## KedarWolf

*Edit: Added more tests, changed the .cfg, but still avoids tests like the Small FFT tests that cause dangerous temps and crashes AMD Zen 2 and Zen 3 CPUs.*

This is my .cfg for y-cruncher for a 3950x or 5950x, hence the 0-31 cores setting and for 32GB of RAM. Adjust for your CPU cores and amount of RAM.

Remember, 0 in the cores settings is the first core, hence 0-31, not 32.

And best to keep the RAM amount around 90% of your RAM.

You need to make a shortcut to the .exe, right-click, go to Properties and add like below to the Target of the shortcut with your y-cruncher file path.



Code:


"D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher.exe" pause:1 config memtest.cfg

Right click the shortcut and Run As Admin.

The y-cruncher memtest.cfg below.



Code:


//  y-cruncher Configuration File
//  Version: 0.7.8 Build 9507
//
//  Load this from y-cruncher or run directly:
//      y-cruncher config filename.cfg
//
//  If you're copying Windows file paths into here, be sure to replace
//  all backslashes "\" with forward slashes "/". Backslash is an
//  escape character.
//

{
    Action : "StressTest"
    StressTest : {
        AllocateLocally : "true"
        LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31]
        TotalMemory : 27487790694
        SecondsPerTest : 200
        SecondsTotal : 3600
        StopOnError : "false"
        Tests : [
            "BKT"
            "FFT"
            "N32"
            "N64"
            "VST"
            "C17"
        ]
    }
}


----------



## Scoty

THUMPer1 said:


> E7C35AMS.A84
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


This is with Patch D and does it run better than A82?


----------



## mongoled

I tried the A84 BIOS, for my CPU (5600x) there is no difference to maximum FCLK that I can run.

All BIOS ive tried have maxed out

Post: 1896 mhz
Stable: 1892 mhz

I use BCLK to fine tune the MHz, ive tried so many different settings voltages and none make any difference.

For example right now I am running BCLK of 101.4 MHz, that give me 3784/1892 MHz using

ProcODT 28 ohms, vSOC @0.925v, vDDG IOD @0.900v, vDDG CCD @0.875v, vDDP @0.850v

compared to

ProcODT 28 ohms, vSOC @1.050v, vDDG IOD @1.000v, vDDG CCD @0.975v, vDDP @0.900v

Also tried vSOC up to 1.2v, nope, nada, nothing ….

Makes no difference whatsoever to how FCLK is acting.

I did find something useful in testing max stable FCLK, very simple test, if you run CB20 over and over and your scores start falling then you have unstable FCLK

 

Oh and all the BIOS have the same BCLK bug for Core0, but not the other cores, in that BCLK is not being applied

i.e. core0 is on 4720mhz, while core 1-11 are on 4800 mhz


----------



## Cidious

Spread spectrum was a thing in earlier bios versions. It seems it's disabled by default now..


----------



## THUMPer1

Scoty said:


> This is with Patch D and does it run better than A82?


I'm not sure. I was chasing an issue, that wasnt really an issue.


----------



## Cidious

Running A84. Does 3800/1900 fine with both 5800X and 5900X. will not boot anything higher than 1900IF. and mind you I do 1900 stable at VDDG 1.000V with the 5900X So it's fine silicon on the IO die.

I believe it's still hard limited with certain CPUs but that doesn't make sense seeing others do 2000 on A7 and this one. Did I get 2 CPUs that are duds in the IF department ?


----------



## Muqeshem

Hello. What is the best bios for ryzen 9 3950x cpus ?


----------



## Cidious

I ran fine with 3800X A4-A7... everything under that was rock stable for me.


----------



## Muqeshem

I am using 
7C35vA3


----------



## Muqeshem

KedarWolf said:


> MSI B550 Unify-X some people are waiting for.
> 
> Two DIMM board, has already broken memory overclocking records.
> 
> Preorder cheapest in Canada with FedEx or the awful Purolator
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncds.ca/eng/msi-b550unifyx.html
> 
> 
> 
> And in the USA $299.99 preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI MEG B550 UNIFY-X AM4 ATX Motherboard
> 
> 
> Buy MSI MEG B550 UNIFY-X AM4 ATX Motherboard featuring ATX Form Factor, AMD B550 Chipset, AM4 Socket, 2 x Dual-Channel DDR4 DIMM Slots, 6 x SATA III, 4 x M.2 PCIe Slots, 1 x PCIe 4.0/3.0 x16 Slot, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot, 2 x PCIe 3.0 x1 Slots, 1 x RJ45 2.5 Gigabit Ethernet Port, Windows 10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhphotovideo.com


You are still using 7C35vA4 beta ?
I remember you had memory issues after 7C35vA4 bioses in the msi unify x570. 
Please confirm


----------



## Muqeshem

I have the most stable ccx and memory overclock 3800mhz cl16 fclk1900 32gb dual rank b-die memory x flare on 7C35vA3.
I am also using linux, and thus features like resizable bar is already offered and can be enabled with enabling 4G Decode in bios and the kernel will detect and enable it.


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> I tried the A84 BIOS, for my CPU (5600x) there is no difference to maximum FCLK that I can run.


I really don't get that obsession with fclk 1900+ ? What do one expect to get from it? As 1usmus has discovered in his 5900x review, that raising fclk above 1900 currently leads to decreased IF throughput. Whether it's a firmware bug, or kinda arch limitation not clear. Or for example, is there really any benefit of tightening 3800CL16 2x8gb timings to something like cl14.


----------



## Muqeshem

PJVol said:


> I really don't get that obsession with fclk 1900+ ? What do one expect to get from it? As 1usmus has discovered in his 5900x review, that raising fclk above 1900 currently leads to decreased IF throughput. Whether it's a firmware bug, or kinda arch limitation not clear. Or for example, is there really any benefit of tightening 3800CL16 2x8gb timings to something like cl14.


lower latency and thus better performance overall.
I have a ryzen 9 5900x as well and i am running that cpu with 3733mhz cl16 with 1.37 dram voltage (it is a small form factor pc and thus temps are always a priority) and the latency is 54.1ns.
I am currently doing a 1900mhz fclk with my ryzen 9 3950x and has a latency of 63.1 ns 
Higher fclk means lower latency and I am very satisfied with my systems.


----------



## PJVol

Muqeshem said:


> Higher fclk means lower latency and I am very satisfied with my systems.


I talked specifically about the issue with fclk > 1900. Can you provide evidence of reduced memory latency running IF above 1900 ?


----------



## BluePaint

PJVol said:


> I talked specifically about the issue with fclk > 1900. Can you provide evidence of reduced memory latency running IF above 1900 ?


2033 was working my 5800 and it 4066cl16 was performing better in memory sensitive benches like TR, Total War or also TS.


----------



## PJVol

*@BluePaint*
Why you L3 cache running half the speed? (acc. to aida?)


----------



## BluePaint

Its a 5800, so it has only half cache from 1 ccd


----------



## jvidia

In BIOS when you change the fan curve of a PWM fan does the fan reacts immediately or only after exiting BIOS?


----------



## PJVol

BluePaint said:


> Its a 5800, so it has only half cache from 1 ccd


What makes you think that's the case?


----------



## KedarWolf

Muqeshem said:


> You are still using 7C35vA4 beta ?
> I remember you had memory issues after 7C35vA4 bioses in the msi unify x570.
> Please confirm


I'm using the A42 BIOS on my 3950x.

TM5 and HCI MemTest stable.


----------



## BluePaint

PJVol said:


> What makes you think that's the case?


5600 and 5800 have 1 ccd disabled (thats how partialle defective silicon can be used) and with it half the cache. Its also in the specs ofc.


----------



## PJVol

Where did you read that? That's not even remotely true. I'd suggest you to read excellent article from Anandtech covering Zen 3 architecture.


----------



## t4t3r

Received one of my 5900x's today. Running my Unify with latest public BIOS (looks like A82, AGESA 1.1.0.0). Plugged in 1900/3800 without issue and running like a champ. Immediate 07 post code on anything above which I expected. I also have my X470 C7H to test with as well as a couple more B550 and X570 boards. I hope MSI can get the bios figured out soon or I will have a decision to make in a couple weeks on whether to hang onto the Unify.

Man the 5900x rips too, nice boost over my 3900x which I'll be hanging onto but I'm glad to have upgraded.

Edit: I am having to back off my memory timings quite a bit to get stability. Have a couple of kits that will do 3800 14-16-14 rock solid but throwing errors in TM5 within a couple minutes on A82. Had to drop to 3800 flat 16s to pass. Come on MSI!


----------



## aussie7

t4t3r, have you tried bios A70, I'm using it wit my 5800x and find it more stable than A82
using curve +10 and pbo @ 175Mhz, seems stable enough with gaming
I also tried A84 and found it unstable during gaming
EDIT: forgot to mention I can run FCLK @ 2000 and ram @ 4000 in A70


----------



## kellboy

Hi there i'm new here. Question 1:
With my 5950x i'm perfectly stable and satisfied with pbo overclock never had a crash or bsod. Anyway i tried to set 1900:3800 but had no boot and had to make an clearmos to reset bios. At now i'm on 1800:3600 cl16.
Do u know which setting i need to manage for a stable fabric1900? Ram were test till to 3900 in previous built (z390).

Question 2: i'd like try pbo2 with manual curve but i have no expriences in that. Can u help me?
Bios 7C35vA82(Beta version) 
Thank You in advance


----------



## mongoled

kellboy said:


> Hi there i'm new here. Question 1:
> With my 5950x i'm perfectly stable and satisfied with pbo overclock never had a crash or bsod. Anyway i tried to set 1900:3800 but had no boot and had to make an clearmos to reset bios. At now i'm on 1800:3600 cl16.
> Do u know which setting i need to manage for a stable fabric1900? Ram were test till to 3900 in previous built (z390).
> 
> Question 2: i'd like try pbo2 with manual curve but i have no expriences in that. Can u help me?
> Thank You in advance


No magic setting!

Many of us are waiting for new BIOS to see if we can boot with higher FCLK.

If you are not using SATA devices you can creep your FCLK up, for example I can boot 3733/1866 MHz but 3800/1900 is a no post, so I use BCLK to nudge it higher. Currently running 101.40 which gives me 3784/1892 which is currently as high as I can go with stability, will post at 3788/1894 but its not stable ….


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> I really don't get that obsession with fclk 1900+ ? What do one expect to get from it? As 1usmus has discovered in his 5900x review, that raising fclk above 1900 currently leads to decreased IF throughput. Whether it's a firmware bug, or kinda arch limitation not clear. Or for example, is there really any benefit of tightening 3800CL16 2x8gb timings to something like cl14.


Can only speak for myself, I enjoy tweaking and pushing my system to its limits.

Seeing that I have the components to theoretically get me to higher memory overclock I would like to optimise my hardware.



And as other have shown, the more you can increase MCLK/FCLK while in sync, the lower the latency gets, which is helpful in certain scenarios such as gaming


----------



## kellboy

mongoled said:


> No magic setting!
> 
> Many of us are waiting for new BIOS to see if we can boot with higher FCLK.
> 
> If you are not using SATA devices you can creep your FCLK up, for example I can boot 3733/1866 MHz but 3800/1900 is a no post, so I use BCLK to nudge it higher. Currently running 101.40 which gives me 3784/1892 which is currently as high as I can go with stability, will post at 3788/1894 but its not stable ….


Thank you for help. I didn't insert sata storages in my specs but have 5 sata disk (1 on pcie sata card).
I read someone worked on soc voltage for fclk but my build is pretty new and from not amz vendor so i'd prefer stay safe with tweaks.
I saw a84 bios: is it official or a tweak?


----------



## Spilly44

Tried 1.5v on 4400
still cant get lower than cas15.Cas 14 refuses to boot and trcdrd gives errors at 15
However at CR1 and trcdwr at 11 and trp 12 and ras at 24 so not to shabby










Smiffy


----------



## Eder

updated latest beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> Can only speak for myself, I enjoy tweaking and pushing my system to its limits.


You're right, absolutely nothing wrong with it, i like it too (kind of fun, gradually turning into a hobby  ), but sometimes people are so obsessed with some fine looking numbers, so they can't see obvious trade-offs behind it. Look at it that way , why do you think they cupped the fclk frequency in their latest agesa (SMU 56.40) ?


----------



## t4t3r

aussie7 said:


> t4t3r, have you tried bios A70, I'm using it wit my 5800x and find it more stable than A82
> using curve +10 and pbo @ 175Mhz, seems stable enough with gaming
> I also tried A84 and found it unstable during gaming
> EDIT: forgot to mention I can run FCLK @ 2000 and ram @ 4000 in A70


Just loaded up A70 and 2000/4000 boots right up but reboots after a couple minutes. I also loaded 1967/3933 and that spits out a bunch of WHEA errors like most people. 3800/1900 does the same and on A82 I only received errors very occasionally and sometimes not at all. Back to A82 for me.


----------



## jvidia

A82 is a no go for me at over 1867FCLK.

Don't knowing if it was a BIOS or CPU limitation of my 5900X I tested with A70 and to my surprise I can boot at 2000FCLK!


----------



## t4t3r

Spilly44 said:


> Tried 1.5v on 4400
> still cant get lower than cas15.Cas 14 refuses to boot and trcdrd gives errors at 15
> However at CR1 and trcdwr at 11 and trp 12 and ras at 24 so not to shabby
> 
> View attachment 2470316
> 
> 
> Smiffy


This is almost entirely likely to be the board/bios. I posted yesterday how I had to drop down to 16s at 3800 on a kit that I know can do flat 14s.


----------



## jvidia

t4t3r said:


> Just loaded up A70 and 2000/4000 boots right up but reboots after a couple minutes. I also loaded 1967/3933 and that spits out a bunch of WHEA errors like most people. 3800/1900 does the same and on A82 I only received errors very occasionally and sometimes not at all. Back to A82 for me.


2000FCLK boots OK here but it's not Mem Test stable. I must tune my mem as it was with all Auto.


----------



## jvidia

DarknightOCR said:


> with bios A84, I can again put the IF at 2000Mhz and memories at 1: 1
> 
> but Whea errors appear again
> 
> another thing I noticed, was in the Curve Optimizer.
> now the limit is really 30, before I could put a lot more, I used 40 (but I don't know if the difference is above 30)
> 
> View attachment 2470074


Those Whea errors are a plague in 5900x and 5950x.

Noticed my 5900x also has many Whea errors with A70.

There are lots of threads all over forums about this issue.

In your gpu-z screen capture your bus is over 100mhz.
In mine it always shows 99.98mhz. Did you adjust bclk or it is lkke that in default?


----------



## Toddimus

So I've been trying to find that last little bit of performance and here's where I am so far. Any suggestions or critique would be welcome.
Many of my memory settings have been gleaned from the posts here and on the Zen 3 memory overclocking thread. Too many folks to credit but definitely props to @Veii @Cidious @KedarWolf and @mus1mus for their helpful posts throughout. 

I'm finding that I too am up against the 3800 wall on the Unify. To be honest, I haven't tried to go past it lately. My memory did post at 4200 or more but that wasn't with 1:1:1 ratios.
Regarding the 5900x... I have been able to get curve optimizer somewhat dialed. The max clock I've been able to set was +150, which theoretically is 5100MHz. HWinfo showed something like 5085MHz as a max for both core clock and effective clock max on core 0 when running AIDA64 latency test. Anything higher and it either won't POST or crashes upon any load. I've settled at +100 for now, which is pretty stable unless I try to run the Fire Strike bench. Other benchmarks seem fine, it's just that one that doesn't like high core clocks. I'm assuming it tries to load up a weak core and it immediately crashes.

Here's some screenshots showing it in all of its glory.


----------



## Altimax98

Eder said:


> updated latest beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


Thanks!

Crazy question, but how difficult is it to get or build a custom bios with a single change - PCIE-E1 set to Gen3. I use a riser and a vert mount so any time I need to clear the CMOS or update the bios I would need to change the mount, change the setting and then reset it. 

I have worked around this largely by installing a GT710 in the bottom slot and swapping inputs.


----------



## jvidia

Toddimus said:


> So I've been trying to find that last little bit of performance and here's where I am so far. Any suggestions or critique would be welcome.
> Many of my memory settings have been gleaned from the posts here and on the Zen 3 memory overclocking thread. Too many folks to credit but definitely props to @Veii @Cidious @KedarWolf and @mus1mus for their helpful posts throughout.
> 
> I'm finding that I too am up against the 3800 wall on the Unify. To be honest, I haven't tried to go past it lately. My memory did post at 4200 or more but that wasn't with 1:1:1 ratios.
> Regarding the 5900x... I have been able to get curve optimizer somewhat dialed. The max clock I've been able to set was +150, which theoretically is 5100MHz. HWinfo showed something like 5085MHz as a max for both core clock and effective clock max on core 0 when running AIDA64 latency test. Anything higher and it either won't POST or crashes upon any load. I've settled at +100 for now, which is pretty stable unless I try to run the Fire Strike bench. Other benchmarks seem fine, it's just that one that doesn't like high core clocks. I'm assuming it tries to load up a weak core and it immediately crashes.
> 
> Here's some screenshots showing it in all of its glory.
> View attachment 2470376
> View attachment 2470377
> View attachment 2470378


You don't have any WHEA ?


----------



## mongoled

Anyone figured out what's going on with the weird L3 cache results? On my 5600x I'm seeing results around 350 Gb/s where as some are posting 550 Gb/s. 

I've tried with optimised defaults and the results is the save, this is on A82 BIOS. 

Will try A81, as I am sure I have seen on my system the "correct" value at some time. Wonder if it's the AIDA version that is the issue, currently have the latest build installed....


----------



## Toddimus

jvidia said:


> You don't have any WHEA ?


I didn’t see any at the +100 core boost. I did have the case fans and 360 AIO (Arctic liquid freezer 2) at full blast with the case sitting next to an open window. It was 50F outside, so that probably helped.  That’s the settings I used for the screenshots above. 

At +150 core boost, it wasn’t stable under high cpu load but it did make it through some of the AIDA individual tests. Couldn’t run any 3DMark benches at that level. I don’t remember looking for WHEA errors at that speed, so there might have been some. The memory is solid at those settings, it’s the 5900x that’s sketchy. 

In my experiments tonight, I’ve been messing with some settings and it seems like there are definitely bugs in the BIOS, but that’s not really news. Weirdness between the Settings menu overclocking entries and the same ones in the OC settings menu below it. Order of changing settings mattered. Sometimes a setting in one menu wouldn’t stick when it was set in the other menu. 

I also found that when disabling the C-states setting, I could set the boost max higher but it didn’t really do anything to allow higher clocks. I never saw HWinfo show above 4995MHz. With it enabled, I become unstable at +125 and above but I do see HWinfo showing 5075MHz. 

What’s weird is that I can’t replicate the results from yesterday. It’s not as cold so maybe that’s the reason. Or it could be that some weird BIOS settings are “stuck” from my earlier testing, even though I loaded the saved setting that I was using from last night. 

This BIOS has some bugs that need to be exterminated. Oh, and the FCLK gates to be opened so we can play with higher memory speeds!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie7

Been playing with A84 Beta Modded all afternoon, thanks to Eder for posting it 
I have managed to get it stable in OCCT, (I only tested for 15mins)
Auto for Cpu and Volts / Ram 3600Mhz / FCLK 1800Mhz
Ran PBO at 175Mhz / 200Mhz / 250Mhz / +15 Curve all without WHEA errors
Any increase in Ram or FCLK speed caused WHEA errors 
Also I found no difference in having C-State enabled or disabled


----------



## DarknightOCR

jvidia said:


> Those Whea errors are a plague in 5900x and 5950x.
> 
> Noticed my 5900x also has many Whea errors with A70.
> 
> There are lots of threads all over forums about this issue.
> 
> In your gpu-z screen capture your bus is over 100mhz.
> In mine it always shows 99.98mhz. Did you adjust bclk or it is lkke that in default?


I only have errors, when the IF is above 1900mhz. 

apart from bios A70, and now A84, no other bios will boot at 2000mhz IF. all the others have 1900mhz, without any error. 
bclk is at 100.10 in the bios. 
I don't like to see the cpuz showing 98/99 hehehe


----------



## Spilly44

t4t3r said:


> This is almost entirely likely to be the board/bios. I posted yesterday how I had to drop down to 16s at 3800 on a kit that I know can do flat 14s.


Couldnt edit post but trcdrd fine at 15 but gives errors at 14
Got another set coming for 4 x 8gb.
Smiffy


----------



## aussie7

Can someone tell me what does the Max CPU Boost Clock Override do ?
I have set it to 500Mhz and there are no errors or WHEA's
TIA


----------



## Spilly44

Seems my CLDO-VDDP is a bit high
But changing it in bios seems to have no effect
Weird


----------



## Spilly44

Sussed.
CLDO-VDDP on Zen timings is not CLDO-VDDP but VDDP
Smffy


----------



## Toddimus

aussie7 said:


> Can someone tell me what does the Max CPU Boost Clock Override do ?
> I have set it to 500Mhz and there are no errors or WHEA's
> TIA
> View attachment 2470449


I see you are on the A84 BIOS, which I haven't tried yet. I noticed it looked weird because I don't have the same menu options on A82. The one you are showing at 500MHz (where you have to type in a number) seems to be a secondary or absolute max limit. It's also a bit weird because I don't have that Curve Optimizer option in that menu. It's in a whole other menu. 

For me, there's another one on the menu Settings\Advanced\AMD Overclocking\AMD Overclocking\Precision Boost Overdrive menu, which is the one that seems to do the actual limiting. That one has a drop-down list to select 25MHz spaced options from 0 to 200MHz. I'd recommend setting this one to something like 50 or 75 at first and work up from there. I get hard crashes or BSODs if this is set too high.

Having said all of that, none of it seems to do much of anything until you change the PBO limits from Auto to Motherboard. That option is on both menu trees (Settings and OC). What it did for me was to raise the limits for package wattage, TDC and EDC. It's the EDC that really seems to matter. It went from something like 130A to 200A. Now, under big loads, I actually see the EDC current hitting its limit of 200A in HWinfo. This seems to be the limiting factor for this chip under the new PBO/Curve Optimizer regime.

*BE CAREFUL WITH ENABLING THE PBO LIMITS TO THE "MOTHERBOARD" SETTING!!!* If you don't have good cooling, the temperatures can rise dramatically under heavy CPU loads. I'd also recommend enabling the platform thermal throttle limit to something like 82 or 85. 

I'd post my BIOS screenshots but for some reason, the forum won't let me.


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> Anyone figured out what's going on with the weird L3 cache results? On my 5600x I'm seeing results around 350 Gb/s where as some are posting 550 Gb/s.
> 
> I've tried with optimised defaults and the results is the save, this is on A82 BIOS.
> 
> Will try A81, as I am sure I have seen on my system the "correct" value at some time. Wonder if it's the AIDA version that is the issue, currently have the latest build installed....


Some people have reported that issue, I saw soneone did clear cmos and updated bios to fix it. Also saw report when one user applied previous bios profile and saw that too, then he updated bios and after manually set new params the issue has gone. Me personally haven't encountered any L3 weirdness, so take my advises as is ))
PS: and just curious, are you sure you need that bclk-oc thingy, when there are so much uncertainty in how stable or reliable what we have at the moment ?


----------



## DaniloFerracini

DarknightOCR said:


> I only have errors, when the IF is above 1900mhz.
> 
> apart from bios A70, and now A84, no other bios will boot at 2000mhz IF. all the others have 1900mhz, without any error.
> bclk is at 100.10 in the bios.
> I don't like to see the cpuz showing 98/99 hehehe


You have ZenTimings for 2000IF on A84 bios?


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> Some people have reported that issue, I saw soneone did clear cmos and updated bios to fix it. Also saw report when one user applied previous bios profile and saw that too, then he updated bios and after manually set new params the issue has gone. Me personally haven't encountered any L3 weirdness, so take my advises as is ))
> PS: and just curious, are you sure you need that bclk-oc thingy, when there are so much uncertainty in how stable or reliable what we have at the moment ?


Well I have flashed through BIOS A70, A81, A82, A84, tried various reset CMOS, various settings, different AIDA versions, uninstalled chipset drivers etc etc but I cant get it to budge from showing 350 Gb/s, throughput.

Re BCLK thingy, yeah im certain im needing/wanting/digging it, these CPUs are a tweakers dream when they work as intended.

Got it running at 103.20 mhz, working with curve optimizer, just need to stress test.

Hopefully they will figure the BCLK core 0 bug in newer BIOS along with unlocking +1900 mhz FCLK!

Lookie the screen shot below for current TM5 testing (C15, C20, C23 all run all core 4700 mhz, single core runs 4900 mhz, even getting prime95 Small FFTs AVX to run at 4.6 Ghz)


----------



## PJVol

Well, if your bench scores *haven't affected*, then one may assume it is some buggy AIDA reporting. But I would doublecheck it anyway.


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Anyone figured out what's going on with the weird L3 cache results? On my 5600x I'm seeing results around 350 Gb/s where as some are posting 550 Gb/s.
> 
> I've tried with optimised defaults and the results is the save, this is on A82 BIOS.
> 
> Will try A81, as I am sure I have seen on my system the "correct" value at some time. Wonder if it's the AIDA version that is the issue, currently have the latest build installed....


Aren't you confused with 5950X and 5900X that have double the cache? My 5800X has the same results on both MSI B550M Mortar and MSI X570 Unify...

3800X:









5800X Unify:









5800X Mortar:









5900X Unify:









I did notice the difference before between the 3800X and 5800X.. wasn't worried enough. Any 5800X/5600X aida screenshots that show differently?

I did notice that the same memory kit performs worse on the 5800X vs 3800X bandwidth wise... which I thought would be bios bullshit.


----------



## PJVol

Cidious said:


> Any 5800X/5600X aida screenshots that show differently?


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Aren't you confused with 5950X and 5900X that have double the cache? My 5800X has the same results on both MSI B550M Mortar and MSI X570 Unify...
> 
> 3800X:
> View attachment 2470480
> 
> 
> 5800X Unify:
> View attachment 2470482
> 
> 
> 5800X Mortar:
> View attachment 2470483
> 
> 
> 5900X Unify:
> View attachment 2470486
> 
> 
> I did notice the difference before between the 3800X and 5800X.. wasn't worried enough. Any 5800X/5600X aida screenshots that show differently?
> 
> I did notice that the same memory kit performs worse on the 5800X vs 3800X bandwidth wise... which I thought would be bios bullshit.


See you have the same thing going on. Your 3800x shows the correct L3 cache throughput.

All the 5000 series screen screenshots you have posted have half the L3 cache throughput they are meant to have,

Hopefully when AMD releasse the next agesa these issues will be resolved..


----------



## aussie7

To Toddimus
Thanks for the heads up on the PBO motherboard setting, as for the Max CPU Boost Clock Override being set to 500Mhz I get no WHEA errors, so I have set it back to 175Mhz ?


----------



## Scoty

mongoled said:


> Lookie the screen shot below for current TM5 testing (C15, C20, C23 all run all core 4700 mhz, single core runs 4900 mhz, even getting prime95 Small FFTs AVX to run at 4.6 Ghz)


5600x with 4700 allcore and 4900 singel core?? Can you post all your Bios settings please?


----------



## Toddimus

aussie7 said:


> To Toddimus
> Thanks for the heads up on the PBO motherboard setting, as for the Max CPU Boost Clock Override being set to 500Mhz I get no WHEA errors, so I have set it back to 175Mhz ?


Is there an entry for AMD overclocking inside the top left option called “Motherboard settings -Settings” as shown on your screenshot? 

Either you won the silicon lottery and your PC is sitting outside Santa’s workshop in the sub-zero temperatures or your chip isn’t really using the full 500MHz extra boost. 
500MHz boost would make my 5900x peak at 5450MHz. That’s so far above what I’ve seen, it seems implausible. What’s more likely is that something else is limiting the boost before the 500 comes into play. If I had to guess, I’d say it’s the “other” max CPU boost clock override setting hiding inside the top left menu tree. Like I said, try starting with 100MHz there first. Or it could be the second PBO power/current limit in that same other menu tree. 

Open up a HW monitoring app like HWinfo and have a look at what’s going on with frequency/voltage/current/temperatures. In particular, look for a current reading max value for EDC current in the sensors list. To squeeze the most blood out of the turnip, it should peak at 200A if it’s truly using the motherboard limit on a Unify board. At least that’s what I have found. If it isn’t reading 200A max during a pretty heavy, constant, all-core load (i.e. Cinebench multi-core test), something else is probably limiting your performance. That’s where you have to be careful with temperatures though, thus my warning in the previous post. 

I’ve also found the AIDA64 memory latency benchmark test to be a good way to check a single core peak frequency. On my system, that test nearly maxes out core 0 to the max boost frequency that I’ve set in the menu where you pick from the 25MHz spaced list. If it’s set too high in BIOS, it either WHEA blue screens or hard reboots. It’s a quick way to test single core performance and stability. What’s weird is that core 0 isn’t one of the preferred cores on my 5900x so I don’t know why it gets chosen by AIDA64 for that latency test every time, but it is. 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

*@Toddimus*
CPU-Z also choose core 0, despite it being 4th best from six total in my CPU.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> 5600x with 4700 allcore and 4900 singel core?? Can you post all your Bios settings please?


I used BCLK (103.25 in BIOS) to get my results and I am still in testing stage, once I have ironed out what is stable and what is not I will post.

Example, I found instability using Y-cruncher N32 test when using "Curve Optimiser" and because I have the Ryzen Master bug in that it cannot detect my cores, I do not know which are the "good cores". So until they release a working Ryzen Master I am not going to be able to optimise with "Curve Optimiser"

Also, I have good cooling so this is going to play a role.

Example, on default settings my ALL core and single core defaults to 4650 mhz, unsure if this is the norm or because of the low temps my CPU idles at ....


----------



## aussie7

To Toddimus
Posted below is two pics of the SETTINGS menu and the OC menu ?
and while the OC menu went up to 500MHz the SETTINGS menu only goes upto 200Mhz for the CPU Boost Clock Override
Another thing I'm confused about it that the cpu only goes upto ~4000Mhz when stability testing with OCCT ?
Do you know of a good way to make the cpu run at 100% and get upto 5000Mhz?

TIA


----------



## Cidious

Cidious said:


> Aren't you confused with 5950X and 5900X that have double the cache? My 5800X has the same results on both MSI B550M Mortar and MSI X570 Unify...
> 
> 3800X:
> View attachment 2470480
> 
> 
> 5800X Unify:
> View attachment 2470482
> 
> 
> 5800X Mortar:
> View attachment 2470483
> 
> 
> 5900X Unify:
> View attachment 2470486
> 
> 
> I did notice the difference before between the 3800X and 5800X.. wasn't worried enough. Any 5800X/5600X aida screenshots that show differently?





mongoled said:


> See you have the same thing going on. Your 3800x shows the correct L3 cache throughput.
> 
> All the 5000 series screen screenshots you have posted have half the L3 cache throughput they are meant to have,
> 
> Hopefully when AMD releasse the next agesa these issues will be resolved..


I think this might be an MSI issue. The screenshot you posted is on an ASRock board. You can see my 3800X works fine on the Unify. So does the 5900X


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> I think this might be an MSI issue. The screenshot you posted is on an ASRock board. You can see my 3800X works fine on the Unify. So does the 5900X


I didnt post a screenshot, PJVol did



Yes, I agree, this has something to do with how MSI are implementing their BIOS.

Have seen the exact same thing on a friends X570 Unify, he is using an 5800x ....


----------



## jvidia

Any idea when a new AGESA is expected?


----------



## Arni90

mongoled said:


> See you have the same thing going on. Your 3800x shows the correct L3 cache throughput.
> 
> All the 5000 series screen screenshots you have posted have half the L3 cache throughput they are meant to have,
> 
> Hopefully when AMD releasse the next agesa these issues will be resolved..


It's working as intended: AMD Zen 3 Ryzen Deep Dive Review: 5950X, 5900X, 5800X and 5600X Tested



> In effect this means that the aggregate L3 bandwidth on a CCD, disregarding clock speed improvements, will be half of that of that of a Zen2/Ryzen 3000 CCD with two CCX’s (Essentially two separate L3’s).


The only reason some people are getting higher numbers is because they are using outdated AIDA64 releases


----------



## Cidious

Arni90 said:


> It's working as intended: AMD Zen 3 Ryzen Deep Dive Review: 5950X, 5900X, 5800X and 5600X Tested
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason some people are getting higher numbers is because they are using outdated AIDA64 releases


Thank you! I had a feeling in this direction. Because it seemed so consistent..

But, it doesn't explain your statement about the Aida versions. My 5800X above has been tested on the EXACT same AIDA version as PJVOLI his screenshot with 5600X on ASRock B550.


----------



## Arni90

Cidious said:


> Thank you! I had a feeling in this direction. Because it seemed so consistent..
> 
> But, it doesn't explain your statement about the Aida versions. My 5800X above has been tested on the EXACT same AIDA version as PJVOLI his screenshot with 5600X on ASRock B550.


No, your BenchDLL is newer than PjVol's:
4.5.841 vs 4.5.837


----------



## PJVol

Arni90 said:


> The only reason some people are getting higher numbers is because they are using outdated AIDA64 releases


 Really?


----------



## mongoled

Arni90 said:


> It's working as intended: AMD Zen 3 Ryzen Deep Dive Review: 5950X, 5900X, 5800X and 5600X Tested
> 
> The only reason some people are getting higher numbers is because they are using outdated AIDA64 releases


Its not soley to do with AIDA64!










I stand by this being a BIOS issue.

Yes, 5600X/5800X have half the CCD of 5900/5950X.

But the performance is 1/4 of where Ryzen 3000 series stood


----------



## Arni90

mongoled said:


> Its not soley to do with AIDA64!
> 
> I stand by this being a BIOS issue.
> 
> Yes, 5600X/5800X have half the CCD of 5900/5950X.
> 
> But the performance is 1/4 of where Ryzen 3000 series stood


Even if it's not different versions of AIDA64, the software in itself is completely useless. I can't fathom why it has gained so much use and attention.

Both the bandwidth and latency numbers presented by the benchmark are misleading, as most software will never come even remotely close to the numbers presented by the benchmark.

Just like how there's this absurd obsession with voltages when you're 99% of the time limited by temperature.


----------



## PJVol

Wondering, how statements such as "work as intended" and "misleading numbers" can be considered consistent in this context ...

PS: Somehow I was suddenly interested in what AIDA actually report as L3 bandwith? Is it just an aggregate bandwidth of all L3 blocks in a whole CPU ? And does it takes into account inter-ССХ load/store? It obviously is still the same for an individual block except for the increased latency



mongoled said:


> I stand by this being a BIOS issue


Of course it is. Didn't you see that you stuck at 4770Mhz with PBO regardless of what you set "Boost Override" to (apart from BCLK bonus)


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> Wondering, how statements such as "work as intended" and "misleading numbers" can be considered consistent in this context ...
> 
> PS: Somehow I was suddenly interested in what AIDA actually report as L3 bandwith? Is it just an aggregate bandwidth of all L3 blocks in a whole CPU ? And does it takes into account inter-ССХ load/store? It obviously is still the same for an individual block except for the increased latency
> 
> Of course it is. Didn't you see that you stuck at 4770Mhz with PBO regardless of what you set "Boost Override" to (apart from BCLK bonus)


Yes, of course I have seen, 

I have described this bug at the bottom of this post

This only occurs when using BCLK, when I dont use BCLK nothing is stuck with PBO


----------



## t4t3r

mongoled said:


> Example, I found instability using Y-cruncher N32 test when using "Curve Optimiser" and because I have the Ryzen Master bug in that it cannot detect my cores, I do not know which are the "good cores". So until they release a working Ryzen Master I am not going to be able to optimise with "Curve Optimiser"


You can use HWinfo to check your cores/core performance. I dont use ryzen master at all and haven't for some time.


----------



## Toddimus

aussie7 said:


> To Toddimus
> Posted below is two pics of the SETTINGS menu and the OC menu ?
> and while the OC menu went up to 500MHz the SETTINGS menu only goes upto 200Mhz for the CPU Boost Clock Override
> Another thing I'm confused about it that the cpu only goes upto ~4000Mhz when stability testing with OCCT ?
> Do you know of a good way to make the cpu run at 100% and get upto 5000Mhz?
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 2470564
> View attachment 2470565


You still have to set the PBO limits on both sections to Motherboard, not Auto. And set the 200 to 100 for starters. Also, set values for the curve optimizer. Have a look around for instructions on that. A non-optimized place to start would be all cores at sign negative with 5 or 10 for the value. And optimize from there. And keep an eye on temperatures!!! They matter a lot. Lower temperature lets the speed go higher. It’s a dance. Consider yourself lucky if you can get the boost clock override stable above 100-125. Yours looks like it says 5800x. Not sure what the starting point is for frequency. Maybe it will go higher than 100-125 but 5000-5050MHz seems to be my single core limit on my 5900x. 

Be prepared for crashes if you push it too far. Make use of the clear CMOS button on the IO panel if it won’t boot after going too far. Saving incremental BIOS settings along the way is a time saver if you have to clear with the button. 

I doubt you will ever see 5000MHz on all cores at the same time. That would put you in the Santa’s lottery scenario I mentioned before. You might, with a lot of optimization, see 5000MHz+ on a single core workload. For a Cinebench 20 all-core run, I see speeds of ~4650 at best with fans all spooled up. For the single core test, the max speed jumps between the two best cores and maxes out at about the limit set by the boost clock override. Again, it seems to use the one that you pick the boost frequency from the 25MHz spaced list, not the one you type in the value (where you originally had 500). 

By the way, why not switch back to the A82 BIOS? There’s much more information on that version and it seems like many/most folks around here are using it. The A84 isn’t on any official MSI link or pinned forum post as an available beta. There’s probably a good reason for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmellz

So after downclocking if/mem and still getting random crashes, which I thought was unstable cpu/gpu, I put it even lower.. and then EVEN lower.. now at 1600/3200 and seems to be stable  Not getting WHEA errors like everyone else so that's why it didn't seem to be that.
I know the board and memory can handle it since I ran my 3800x at 1900/3800 without issues, so hoping for a new bios soon


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> This only occurs when using BCLK, when I dont use BCLK nothing is stuck with PBO


Idk, wasted a couple of hours in a local forum, trying to help user to set up PBO. He has asus though, with the same buggy 1180. His 5600x just refuse to boost above 4770 whatever he does and noone even bothered to touch bclk. Later on, more users were reported having the same behavior, so I dont think bclk has any effect to the issue.
PS: I may have misunderstood you. I have meant the bug when turning pbo + boost override actually doesnt let core boost over 4770, despite the Boost Override value set to 200 (4850) and neither thermal nor power limit were even close.


----------



## mongoled

t4t3r said:


> You can use HWinfo to check your cores/core performance. I dont use ryzen master at all and haven't for some time.


Using BoostTester, they all boost to the same frequency! So I have no way to differentiate the cores....



PJVol said:


> Idk, wasted a couple of hours in a local forum, trying to help user to set up PBO. He has asus though, with the same buggy 1180. His 5600x just refuse to boost above 4770 whatever he does and noone even bothered to touch bclk. Later on, more users were reported having the same behavior, so I dont think bclk has any effect to the issue.
> PS: I may have misunderstood you. I have meant the bug when turning pbo + boost override actually doesnt let core boost over 4770, despite the Boost Override value set to 200 (4850) and neither thermal nor power limit were even close.


Let me try this, 2 tics .....

Nope, no issue on Unify.

I used PBO. Manual PPT @142, TDC @95 & EDC @140, Boost 200 mhz, Scaler x4


----------



## t4t3r

mongoled said:


> Using BoostTester, they all boost to the same frequency! So I have no way to differentiate the cores....


If you drag the sensor list further right, it will assign a perf number to each core. 1, 2, 3 etc will boost higher.

Edit: Actually you have it hidden in your HWInfo screen. Might need to reset the view to get them back.


----------



## Cidious

MSI MEG X570 Unify review - Introduction (guru3d.com) 

Bit late to the party I guess... LOL


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> MSI MEG X570 Unify review - Introduction (guru3d.com)
> 
> Bit late to the party I guess... LOL


Yeahh... Late and xhitty.


----------



## t4t3r

Cidious said:


> MSI MEG X570 Unify review - Introduction (guru3d.com)
> 
> Bit late to the party I guess... LOL


Still looking through it but it would be completely different if they had tested with Ryzen 5000 

Also usually a fan of guru3d but I'm not sure how they expect this board to be sub-$200...


----------



## mongoled

t4t3r said:


> If you drag the sensor list further right, it will assign a perf number to each core. 1, 2, 3 etc will boost higher.
> 
> Edit: Actually you have it hidden in your HWInfo screen. Might need to reset the view to get them back.


Thank you

 

It didnt cross my mind that those fields I had hidden would show this information

😂

I will unhide them tomorrow


----------



## aussie7

Thanks Toddimus 
Switched back to A82 Beta PBO @ 200Mhz

now upto 4950Mhz on individual cores in OCCT
stable at 1900FLCK and 3800Mhz Ram
also when I set PBO in OC settings it sets it in the SETTINGS menu


----------



## mongoled

Arni90 said:


> Even if it's not different versions of AIDA64, the software in itself is completely useless. I can't fathom why it has gained so much use and attention.
> 
> Both the bandwidth and latency numbers presented by the benchmark are misleading, as most software will never come even remotely close to the numbers presented by the benchmark.
> 
> Just like how there's this absurd obsession with voltages when you're 99% of the time limited by temperature.


Although you cant see it, its quite simple the reasons why the benchmark is widely used.

1/ Its quick and easy to run
2/ Up to now it has been a "reliable" way to compare results across similar systems

Irrespective of the numbers being "misleading" or not, it does not matter with regards to the reason it has become popular, which ive explained above.

Dont see how your example of obsession with voltages can be compared with people using AIDA64 to compare results.

If you are refering to people using AIDA64 for epeen value, then I can see the reason in that context.

But in this current context we are discussing why the values are different, not who has the "highest" score, hence your obession remark being irrelevant to this conversation.

It would be helpful to this conversation if you acknowledged what some of us have posted with regards to L3 values, as you the one who has come along and told us that the values we are seeing are "correct" while evidence has been provide to show that this may not be the case.

But your response was to crap on the benchmark and say it is irrelevant etc rather than look at what we have posted and acknolwedge that what you have said may be incorrect!

That in itself I dont understand, if someone is impartial, they should look to the evidence that is offered without having to revert to petty remarks ....


----------



## Forsaken1

*MSI First To Roll Out AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550









MSI First To Roll Out AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550 Motherboards, Intros AMD Curve Optimizer & Enables Resizable BAR For NVIDIA GPUs


MSI has started rolling out the latest AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS firmware for its AMD X570 & B550 chipset lineup of motherboards.




wccftech.com




*


----------



## jvidia

Hitting F5 on the Unify X570 support page ..... still nothing.


----------



## KedarWolf

jvidia said:


> Hitting F5 on the Unify X570 support page ..... still nothing.


"Expect a full rollout for the AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware for AMD's X570 & B550 motherboards around the end of December or early January. MSI will also be focusing on AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D which will enable support for Resizable BAR, enabling it with supported RX 6000 series graphics cards. The feature will be further expanded to NVIDIA graphics cards once the green team finalizes its driver update".









MSI First To Roll Out AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550 Motherboards, Intros AMD Curve Optimizer & Enables Resizable BAR For NVIDIA GPUs


MSI has started rolling out the latest AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS firmware for its AMD X570 & B550 chipset lineup of motherboards.




wccftech.com


----------



## jvidia

AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D will come first than 1.1.9.0 ?


----------



## KedarWolf

jvidia said:


> AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D will come first than 1.1.9.0 ?


I'm pretty sure Patch D is the 84 BIOS someone linked here a few days ago but I could be wrong.


----------



## KedarWolf

Eder said:


> updated latest beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


Here, Patch D I think.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Here, Patch D I think.


No, I'm wrong, I checked. This is 1.1.8.0, can't tell what patch.


----------



## t4t3r

On the fence of returning my Unify, maybe I’ll hold out for a little longer to see how this new bios performs (if they release it on time). Curve optimizer, resizeable bar...may be too much packed into one bios to also address the FCLK and memory issues In the same version.


----------



## jvidia

t4t3r said:


> On the fence of returning my Unify, maybe I’ll hold out for a little longer to see how this new bios performs (if they release it on time). Curve optimizer, resizeable bar...may be too much packed into one bios to also address the FCLK and memory issues In the same version.


Return it and then what is the alternative?
All X570 seem to have this issues with zen 3.


----------



## t4t3r

jvidia said:


> Return it and then what is the alternative?
> All X570 seem to have this issues with zen 3.


Already have a C7H that is running great with my 5900x. I just struggle with passing up good deals like getting the Unify for close to $100 off.


----------



## Cidious

Mortar! Not yet stable though. Whea errors.


----------



## Forsaken1

Lets Hope you can work thru errors.


----------



## Arni90

mongoled said:


> Although you cant see it, its quite simple the reasons why the benchmark is widely used.
> 
> 1/ Its quick and easy to run
> 2/ Up to now it has been a "reliable" way to compare results across similar systems
> 
> Irrespective of the numbers being "misleading" or not, it does not matter with regards to the reason it has become popular, which ive explained above.
> 
> Dont see how your example of obsession with voltages can be compared with people using AIDA64 to compare results.
> 
> If you are refering to people using AIDA64 for epeen value, then I can see the reason in that context.
> 
> But in this current context we are discussing why the values are different, not who has the "highest" score, hence your obession remark being irrelevant to this conversation.
> 
> It would be helpful to this conversation if you acknowledged what some of us have posted with regards to L3 values, as you the one who has come along and told us that the values we are seeing are "correct" while evidence has been provide to show that this may not be the case.
> 
> But your response was to crap on the benchmark and say it is irrelevant etc rather than look at what we have posted and acknolwedge that what you have said may be incorrect!
> 
> That in itself I dont understand, if someone is impartial, they should look to the evidence that is offered without having to revert to petty remarks ....


Sure, the benchmark is quick and easy to run, but it doesn't test actual memory subsystem performance. It took nearly 18 months to fix the memory copy speed being reported as higher than theoretically possible on Zen 2 systems. A good test would show access latency at all test depths from 1 kB up to 128 MB or so, similar to Anandtech's review.

A lot of people are seemingly hung up on the "memory latency" metric in the benchmark, as some kind of indicator of gaming performance (it's not).

I'm guessing the AIDA64 "L3" benchmark is hitting the L2 cache due to different AGESA versions having slightly different caching behavior. AMD has flat out said that L3 bandwidth per core is halved for Zen 3, and an AGESA version can't reallocate transistors to increase the L3 communication width.


----------



## Cidious

Arni90 said:


> Sure, the benchmark is quick and easy to run, but it doesn't test actual memory subsystem performance. It took nearly 18 months to fix the memory copy speed being reported as higher than theoretically possible on Zen 2 systems. A good test would show access latency at all test depths from 1 kB up to 128 MB or so, similar to Anandtech's review.
> 
> A lot of people are seemingly hung up on the "memory latency" metric in the benchmark, as some kind of indicator of gaming performance (it's not).
> 
> I'm guessing the AIDA64 "L3" benchmark is hitting the L2 cache due to different AGESA versions having slightly different caching behavior. AMD has flat out said that L3 bandwidth per core is halved for Zen 3, and an AGESA version can't reallocate transistors to increase the L3 communication width.


Thanks bud for some explanation. I personally wasnt worried about it too much since the performance is there in everything I do with the 5800X. 

On another note. Got confirmation that the unify version of 1.1.9.0 should drop in the upcoming days. Keep checking boys. 2000 IF on the Mortar already. I just need your help to experiment with different settings to get it stable together.


----------



## mongoled

I have a build waiting to go out that uses an MSI MAG B550M Mortar WiFi.

So I unplug my 5600x and RAM and try them out on this motherboard using the new AGESA.

Still a no go for this CPU, up to 1890 mhz it will post, after that its not possible.

So its looking like some CPUs will not be able to achieve FCLK higher than 1900 nevermind 2000+


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> I have a build waiting to go out that uses an MSI MAG B550M Mortar WiFi.
> 
> So I unplug my 5600x and RAM and try them out on this motherboard using the new AGESA.
> 
> Still a no go for this CPU, up to 1890 mhz it will post, after that its not possible.
> 
> So its looking like some CPUs will not be able to achieve FCLK higher than 1900 nevermind 2000+


Very sorry to hear bro. Still 1890 is close enough to 1900. I have kind of settled on 1900 mentally already. 

5600X is the lowest end chip in the line. I can imagine they won't bin the IO die for it. Unlike 5950X. I would feel really sour for people that spend the full bucks on the 5950X and not be able to get it.

In the end it's all silicon lottery.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Very sorry to hear bro. Still 1890 is close enough to 1900. I have kind of settled on 1900 mentally already.
> 
> 5600X is the lowest end chip in the line. I can imagine they won't bin the IO die for it. Unlike 5950X. I would feel really sour for people that spend the full bucks on the 5950X and not be able to get it.
> 
> In the end it's all silicon lottery.


Well hopefully something may change with agesa/bios. 

Silicon lottery is always present, just would have hoped seeing that they have been producing the IODs on the same process for a number of years now that they wouldnt need to bin the IODs!

Of course someone spending 3, 4 times the $$ will be more agrieved.

Hopefully some new CPUs turn up sometime soon that can do +2000 mhz stable!


----------



## PJVol

*@mongoled*
Have you tried tuning 1.8v bios setting?

*@Arni90*
While reading Anandtech's "deep dive" I came across an interesting part where he measured the 3950 inter-core latency within a single L3 block and found it to be double that of his earlier tests. Therefore, it's quite appropriate to assume the agesa code to cause of all these inconsistencies.


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> *@mongoled*
> Have you tried tuning 1.8v bios setting?


No, I have not made any adjustments to the PLL voltage. 

Increase or decrease voltage?

Or just try different ranges ?


----------



## PJVol

Sorry, cant recall where I saw it, but iirc someone here mentioned that raising it's value helped him to boot with higher IF. Though, not sure, how reliable that is.


----------



## aussie7

Need some help,
when bios is set to auto for cpu speed, temp only goes up to 90c when running cinebench 20 and Prime95
if I set the cpu manually the temp will go over 90c
is there a setting in bios to set the cpu to shut down when it reaches 90c and if so how do I turn it off ?

I also get crashes in cinebench when running more than 50Mhz PBO
TIA 

PS

cpu is a 5800x
motherboard is MSI Unify bios A82
I have water cooling and don't intend to run above 100c, only for testing at short periods


----------



## aussie7

sorry double post


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> Need some help,
> when bios is set to auto for cpu speed, temp only goes up to 90c when running cinebench 20 and Prime95
> if I set the cpu manually the temp will go over 90c
> is there a setting in bios to set the cpu to shut down when it reaches 90c and if so how do I turn it off ?
> 
> I also get crashes in cinebench when running more than 50Mhz PBO
> TIA
> 
> PS
> 
> cpu is a 5800x
> motherboard is MSI Unify bios A82
> I have water cooling and don't intend to run above 100c, only for testing at short periods


Upgrade your cooling? Tinkering with the 5800X without good cooling is not a great idea... it's already a hot head. Look for an undervolt and keep PBO locked within limits. Please don't let it go over 90 degrees lol


----------



## aussie7

Thanks Cidious 
I have the cpu volts set to auto, is there some way to undervolt the cpu and still have the cpu speed fluctuate ?
basically when I set the cpu volts the cpu speed is caped at 3800Mhz


----------



## mongoled

Wait for BIOS, mine does the same once you adjust CPU voltage. Its not meant to work this way.

I was wanting to tweak PBO but without having any voltage control we cant dial it in.

Lowering voltage using curve optimizer leaves some cores undervolted leading to instability so best wait....


----------



## aussie7

Thanks mongoled


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> Thanks Cidious
> I have the cpu volts set to auto, is there some way to undervolt the cpu and still have the cpu speed fluctuate ?
> basically when I set the cpu volts the cpu speed is caped at 3800Mhz


Curve optimizer. You can just set it to -15 without raising the frequency override. It should get you 3-4 degrees lower temps on the 5800X

I'm running no frequency override and then -20 for all cores but -10 for the fastest 2 cores.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Curve optimizer. You can just set it to -15 without raising the frequency override. It should get you 3-4 degrees lower temps on the 5800X
> 
> I'm running no frequency override and then -20 for all cores but -10 for the fastest 2 cores.


This is good advice though for those of us who are using BCLK to further extend the processors max all core frequency range voltage control is required for fine tuning 😁😁


----------



## KedarWolf

*The kits listed are b-die.

F4-3600C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V
32GB (2x16GB)










F4-3600C14D-32GTZN-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com





*F4-3800C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3800MHz CL14-16-16-36 1.50V
32GB (2x16GB)









F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




www.gskill.com


----------



## Speed Potato

KedarWolf said:


> *The kits listed are b-die.*


That's cool but those are basically impossible to find. The F4-3600C16D-32GTZN is the best 32gb kit that's _actually availlable_ to buy in NA (not considering Crucial MAX). The Team/gskill 32gb 3600cl14 kits have been oos for months on newegg.


----------



## edhutner

First curve optimizer test is fail for me 
In PBO I have touched only the limits, made them 30% higher (ppt 185W, tdc 124A, edc 182A).
Memory is 3733 with fclk 1866. Custom not very tight timings. All other settings are defaults/auto.
This has been rock stable configuration (stress tests and gaming).

So yesterday I just added curve optimizer all cores to -15. It gave me about 70mhz average higher boost in cb23 (avg effective clock from 4478mhz to 4542mhz) with same temperature (66C) and 10mv less voltage (avg vcore 1.237v to 1.227v) and 1W less power (avg cpu package power from 183W to 182W). I also did quick test with prime95 16k, the boost there was higher (about 120mhz).

Now about stability - unfortunately with curve -15 I got random reboot in windows while the machine was mostly idling.

Any advices if it worth testing more curve optimizer configurations with the current A82 bios, or just it would be better to do the exercise with the new AGESA? And how to judge if my CPU is good or bad sample  ?


----------



## BluePaint

@edhutner 
Try to set lower negative value for 2 best cores (eg. -5) to avoid too low idle voltage. In idle PBO curve will undervolt more than under load, which is causing many idle reboot issues. I hope we will get more options for finetuning curve in the future


----------



## edhutner

Thanks @BluePaint
Today I tried something similar, I set the best two cores -8, the others -10, but also did add 100mhz on pbo. And same think happened - it survived stress prime95 16k and cinebench23, but random rebooted later when it was idle.
I browsed through event viewer and noticed that yesterday just before the reboot there is event WHEA-Logger - A fatal hardware error has occurred, processor acpi id: 0. But there is no such error logged on today's reboot.

Probably I will play more with the curve optimizer negative options, but I feel it is getting pointless (in performance gain context) if I to go too low.

I am expecting a new cpu water block (tech N) soon and when it arrive I will do more experiments.


----------



## BluePaint

Dont add to boost before u find a stable curve undervolt. Boost can also give u idle problem very quickly. In addition, often the additional boost is actually not used during SC load due to temps or voltage but can still make your system instable in idle.


----------



## edhutner

Ok, understand. Thanks. Tomorrow will repeat without boost and curve -5 on best, -10 on others.


----------



## Cidious

BluePaint said:


> Dont add to boost before u find a stable curve undervolt. Boost can also give u idle problem very quickly. In addition, often the additional boost is actually not used during SC load due to temps or voltage but can still make your system instable in idle.


This is actually a really good tip. Many start out with maximum frequency override and then wonder what went wrong. I tried the whole range of frequency override and +50/+75 gives me better results on a 5900X than anything above it stability/performance balance wise. sure I can do +150 but it won't give me anymore performance than +125 but it does give me instability.


----------



## Toddimus

Cidious said:


> This is actually a really good tip. Many start out with maximum frequency override and then wonder what went wrong. I tried the whole range of frequency override and +50/+75 gives me better results on a 5900X than anything above it stability/performance balance wise. sure I can do +150 but it won't give me anymore performance than +125 but it does give me instability.


Along those lines... less volts and a bigger “mode” number for DigitALL CPU loading. I found mode 8 leads to much lower temperatures, higher all core boosts and better benchmarks. Having said that, it also led to instability with increasingly lower curve optimizer values. 

With the window open on a cold night, I had all cores boosting to above 5000MHz with curve optimizer values of-30 for most and “good “ cores at -22. 

That’s not stable at 25degC ambient though. 

Moral of the story is try turning the knobs down instead of up. I was amazed!! What I really want is a scale (like the curve optimizer value) AND a per core offset value (which we don’t have now). The “per core” offset would be awesome [emoji41] fingers crossed. 

/edit
A per core, max boost override frequency would be the icing on the cake
Edit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

*@Toddimus*
Yes, this is exactly what I ran into during early experiments with CO. It is definitely worth waiting for pc to warm up, before start any PBO tunung.


----------



## edhutner

Damn I am stupid .. I noticed that ryzen master enumerates cores from *1* to 12. And my best cores (star sign) are core4 and core8. But in bios in curve optimizer the numbering start from *0*. So, until now I have been setting the less CO for wrong cores 

I repeated the curve optimizer experiments with -5 on best cores (this time used the correct numbers) and -10 on other cores. So far almost whole day mixed usage (testing, gaming, browsing, idling) it has been stable and no more random restarts.

Besides that I tried LLC8 without curve optimizer. And I think that the actual auto value is 8. I get the same voltages and clocks under load with llc auto and with llc 8.
Anyone can confirm if that is true (llc auto = llc 8)?


----------



## kmellz

New system driver up on support page MSI Global (2.10.26.336)


----------



## Hale59

Some good news


----------



## Scoty

New official Beta A85 Bios are out for the Unify.


https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vA85.zip


----------



## Cidious

Running A85.

5900X doesn't post anything above 1900IF (AGAIN)
5800X which does 2000IF on the B550M Mortar Unify can't post above 1900IF also on the X570 Unify.

It's clear that they are struggling with the X570 Memory topology. Yes the B550 boards have a new and improved memory topology. And it seems that MSI was aware of this and introduced this weird B550 Unify board completely focused on memory OC with heavy VRM etc.. at about the same price point with similar features.. Absolutely of cannibalizing the X570 sales.. Well I guess we know why now... our X570 boards became kind of obsolete as high end tweaker boards... hard limited at 1900IF with most chips.

All there is left for me to confirm this is to stick my 5900X into the Mortar and see if it posts anything above 1900IF.


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> Running A85.
> 
> 5900X doesn't post anything above 1900IF (AGAIN)
> 5800X which does 2000IF on the B550M Mortar Unify can't post above 1900IF also on the X570 Unify.
> 
> It's clear that they are struggling with the X570 Memory topology. Yes the B550 boards have a new and improved memory topology. And it seems that MSI was aware of this and introduced this weird B550 Unify board completely focused on memory OC with heavy VRM etc.. at about the same price point with similar features.. Absolutely of cannibalizing the X570 sales.. Well I guess we know why now... our X570 boards became kind of obsolete as high end tweaker boards... hard limited at 1900IF with most chips.
> 
> All there is left for me to confirm this is to stick my 5900X into the Mortar and see if it posts anything above 1900IF.


So you are saying that B550 Unify is a better board than the X570 Unify?


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Running A85.
> 
> 5900X doesn't post anything above 1900IF (AGAIN)
> 5800X which does 2000IF on the B550M Mortar Unify can't post above 1900IF also on the X570 Unify.
> 
> It's clear that they are struggling with the X570 Memory topology. Yes the B550 boards have a new and improved memory topology. And it seems that MSI was aware of this and introduced this weird B550 Unify board completely focused on memory OC with heavy VRM etc.. at about the same price point with similar features.. Absolutely of cannibalizing the X570 sales.. Well I guess we know why now... our X570 boards became kind of obsolete as high end tweaker boards... hard limited at 1900IF with most chips.
> 
> All there is left for me to confirm this is to stick my 5900X into the Mortar and see if it posts anything above 1900IF.


Great, so this tells us 1 of 2 things 

It's looking likely that BIOS has to improve for X570 platform to enable greater than 1900 fclk. 

CPUs not doing over 1900 could possibly still achieve this with better BIOS. 

I'm just flashing to the new version. Let's see if they have fixed any bugs/weird anomolies. 

I found another one yesterday, any change to PLL voltage results in no post and the manner it does not post varies depending on how much voltage used!


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> So you are saying that B550 Unify is a better board than the X570 Unify?


I'm saying exactly what I'm saying. B550 has a newer memory Topology and their product placement seems like they will replace the X570 SKU with it. It seems like they knew.

Speculations and assumptions on my part.


----------



## BluePaint

Is there a b550 msi board which does 2000 fclk without whea errors? Because v142 bios (v151 is hard locked at 1900) on x570 tomahawk was running my 5800x with 2033 fclk but whea errors (benching and gaming was still possible). If a b550 runs that without wheas then i would also say that it might be easier for msi to achieve that on b550 instead of x570. Also, since there hasnt been much progress in 2 months, fclk issue doesnt seem to be trivial.


----------



## Cidious

BluePaint said:


> Is there a b550 msi board which does 2000 fclk without whea errors, because v142 bios (v151 is hard locked at 1900) on x570 tomahawk was running my 5800x with 2033 fclk but whea errors (benching and gaming was still possible). If a b550 runs that without wheas then i would also say that it might be easier for msi to achieve that on b550 instead of x570.


Well I certainly think they will be focussing on their new precious baby products the B550 Unify and Unify-X. But time will tell.


----------



## nicoco92

Cidious said:


> Running A85.
> 
> 5900X doesn't post anything above 1900IF (AGAIN)
> 5800X which does 2000IF on the B550M Mortar Unify can't post above 1900IF also on the X570 Unify.


How about stability ? Is 1900IF free of Whea now on the x570 unify ?


----------



## mongoled

nicoco92 said:


> How about stability ? Is 1900IF free of Whea now on the x570 unify ?


Will be interesting to see if Cideous decides to try the 5900x on the B550. I'm guessing it will do 2000 fclk


----------



## jvidia

nicoco92 said:


> How about stability ? Is 1900IF free of Whea now on the x570 unify ?


This WHEA error problem is making me crazy.
Even at stock I have it!

Is this a MSI problem or it's a problem that the other board brands also have with Zen 3 ?


----------



## Kha

Guys, if you want to see how the B550 Unify-X is performing, come join our thread. 

spoiler: Manni-X already validated 4133 / 2066 Memory / Infinity Fabric with the Unify-X.









MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


State of the art World Record holders, both B550 Unify & Unify-X are dedicated for extreme overclocking. Be it the aggresive VRM design with Direct 14+2 90A power phases and Titanium Chokes III, the top notch R&D, cooling solutions or the server grade PCB with 6 layers and 2oz Thickened Copper...




www.overclock.net


----------



## mongoled

Kha said:


> Guys, if you want to see how the B550 Unify-X is performing, come join our thread.
> 
> spoiler: Manni-X already validated 4133 / 2066 Memory / Infinity Fabric with the Unify-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> State of the art World Record holders, both B550 Unify & Unify-X are dedicated for extreme overclocking. Be it the aggresive VRM design with Direct 14+2 90A power phases and Titanium Chokes III, the top notch R&D, cooling solutions or the server grade PCB with 6 layers and 2oz Thickened Copper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I want my X570 Unify to hit 2066 fclk, not some crippled B550 chipset (nvme drive throughput options/balancing act etc)

😄😄


----------



## dk_mic

I have a 5950x on the unify. 1900 fclk runs without errors on the A82 bios (SoC 1.1 V in BIOS). 2000 Mhz does not post on A82 or A85.
Screenshot shows my stable daily settings on A82.

About A85:
It seems PBO limits can not be changed on A85, they keep falling back to default?
Boost override frequency and core optimizer seem to work though.

Edit: You can change them, if you edit the values in the menu under OC -> Advanced CPU Configuration instead of Settings -> Advanced -> AMD Overclocking
Why don't they remove duplicated, non functioning bios menus...?


----------



## Pedros

A85 is a mess ...

my 1T scores dropped ... 
my MT scores dropped ...


The PBO & Curve Optimizer is now a totally different animal, with different behaviors than before ...
The PBO Power Limits, like already described, are locked to Auto, even if you choose Power Limits > Motherboard, nothing changes...

Way to go MSI ... going back to A84, at least the CO was not broken...


----------



## Pedros

Ok some updates, it seems that the behavior in fact changed ...
Me and Cidious are able to drop the strong cores a lot more than before ... by a lot ... I mean going from Negative 8 or 10 ... to Negative 20 or 25 ...

Also, we are able to use higher boost speeds. Where before there were instant crashes...

So... the algorithm changed ... ( or was buggy in older versions? ) ...

Still testing performance & stability


----------



## edhutner

Just finalized my settings wih A82. I achieved stable (prime) 1900fclk, limits +30%, CO -7best, -13 others on 5900x.
And now I see new A85. In the comming days will have to redo the same exercise again. I hope to go for more negative CO.


----------



## jvidia

edhutner said:


> Just finalized my settings wih A82. I achieved stable (prime) 1900fclk, limits +30%, CO -7best, -13 others on 5900x.
> And now I see new A85. In the comming days will have to redo the same exercise again. I hope to go for more negative CO.


WHEA errors not present?


----------



## Cidious

I can confirm Pedros story. Curve optimizer responds completely different with A85 than with A84. You need to set way higher negative offsets and the max is 30 which is not enough for my slow CCD to get a nice boost multi. also the relation to the frequency override settings is a bit different again. 

GOOD LUCK HAHAHA


----------



## mongoled

I can also report that CPU vcore offset is working with curve optimiser and not locking the CPU vcore to a fixed value.

Also, I can now change PLL voltage without any weird things occurring.

These are things that have been resolved since version A82.

No changes on achievable FCLK.


----------



## edhutner

@jvidia
No whea errors.


----------



## dk_mic

same here..
on A82, -10 all core negative offset wasnt stable. Now on A85 i can run -25 all, -20 the two best cores. Seems very stable. Frequency override doesnt really make a big difference in benchmarks. I dialed in following settings now, any changes seem to lower scores or unsignificant improvements:
PPT: 235
TDC: 205
EDC: 205
Frequency override: 175
Scalar: X10
CO: -25 all, -20 the two best cores on CCX0

results in ~ 5000 multi in R15, 11600 multi in R20, CPU-Z 680 single / 13300 multi
also highest boost clocks i have recorded with these settings: 5.2 Ghz and almost 5 on the second CCX


----------



## Cidious

Weird L3 cache numbers.


----------



## Toddimus

Anyone else notice the PWM fan curves can’t be set in the new A85 BIOS. They seem to be stuck on DC and don’t have any adjustments. Full speed works though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THUMPer1

Toddimus said:


> Anyone else notice the PWM fan curves can’t be set in the new A85 BIOS. They seem to be stuck on DC and don’t have any adjustments. Full speed works though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no issues here with PWM. I only have two PWM fans for CPU and I can set both to PWM or DC.


----------



## THUMPer1

What does the Scalar do anyway? I get a better score with it off or auto, than I do at 10x. Doesnt it blast voltage at the CPU and try to keep the clocks higher? Doesn't that negate the CO Settings? BTW this is the best score I've ever had. On BIOS A85. I was able to get the same score (6301) with back to back runs of R20. CO was set to -16 for testing.

Scalar 10x









Scalar auto or off


----------



## Toddimus

THUMPer1 said:


> Nope, no issues here with PWM. I only have two PWN fans for CPU and I can set both to PWM or DC.


Yup. Found the bug. It’s between my ears. There’s a “smart fan” checkbox on each fan page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eder

updated latest beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


----------



## jvidia

Eder said:


> updated latest beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


What features are unlocked? Can you tell please or post a photo?


----------



## DarknightOCR

I tested the A85 but I didn't like it. 
the curve optimizer is different and limited to the value 30. 
with the bios a81 and a82 I can put -40 and have all the cores of my 5900x boosting 5.050mhz, using the fmax +100mhz. 
with the a85 although it can measure + 200mhz the clock does not go up in all cores. 
I have a core that boosts at 5150mhz, but the rest are at 4900 / 4950mhz.
the CB and cpuz scores are lower as well.
the memories and IF remains 1900mhz. 
so I didn't see any improvements.
I returned to bios A81, better so far, it’s just a shame not to have SAM


----------



## Eder

jvidia said:


> What features are unlocked? Can you tell please or post a photo?


Unlocked CBS + PBS menu. If you don't know what these menu's are I don't think you'll need the mod


----------



## THUMPer1

DarknightOCR said:


> I tested the A85 but I didn't like it.
> the curve optimizer is different and limited to the value 30.
> with the bios a81 and a82 I can put -40 and have all the cores of my 5900x boosting 5.050mhz, using the fmax +100mhz.
> with the a85 although it can measure + 200mhz the clock does not go up in all cores.
> I have a core that boosts at 5150mhz, but the rest are at 4900 / 4950mhz.
> the CB and cpuz scores are lower as well.
> the memories and IF remains 1900mhz.
> so I didn't see any improvements.
> I returned to bios A81, better so far, it’s just a shame not to have SAM


I'm not sure anything over 30 does anything anyway(unless it was bugged) No matter the BIOS. I was told by Hallock that CO is only up to 30 + or -. I'd be curious if anything over 30 actually does anything. If it does, then you should get some instability at some point. Try going to -50 or more.


----------



## Toddimus

Some observations with a 5900x on the new A85 BIOS:

Seems like more WHEA errors at settings that worked on A82
SOC and associated voltages are higher by default (under AMD overclocking settings). Old working values 1.05/0.9/1.0/0.95v no longer work cleanly. Getting glitchy sounds and WHEA errors when set to A82 working values.
At the lower voltages mentioned above, core speeds are apparently higher (4850 vs 4675MHz normal) but CB multi core tests are waaaay too low. Normally, I get 9050-9200 but in the weird SOC lower voltages scenario, the score drops to something like 6500.
One chiplet (the better one) has its other cores running higher speeds under single core loads (CB R20 single core test). Where one core used to run at 5050MHz, the others would scale back to around 3700MHz (green bars on HWinfo). Now, the other cores are running 3900-4000MHz (yellow bars), which seems to be limiting the single core peak speed to 4950MHz or so, with similar settings.

I guess so far, I’m not that impressed with the new A85.

Haven’t tried much with memory 1:1:1 ratios above 3800. Still holding out hope to be able to exercise my RAM that cost too much.


----------



## BluePaint

Kha said:


> Guys, if you want to see how the B550 Unify-X is performing, come join our thread.
> 
> spoiler: Manni-X already validated 4133 / 2066 Memory / Infinity Fabric with the Unify-X.


 But he is also getting wheas, it seems. There seems to be nothing much improved, even on newer b550 mbs, from the 2 month old v142 x570 tomahawk bios where my 5800x was doing 2033 fclk very stable but ofc with some wheas.
Hadnt updated my cpus for quite a while before trying Ryzen. Forgot what a mess a new cpu launch is, lol


----------



## Cidious

Let's hope 1.2.0.0 is what we are all waiting for.


----------



## ribosome

Is there actually any reason to be concerned about corrected WHEA errors? Do they cause a performance hit?


----------



## BluePaint

During the 3 weeks i was utilizing 2033 fclk i never had any corruption issue or similar but i wouldn't like to have that on an important system. 
Also, since i have dialed back to 1900 and optimized ram timings and voltages for stability, Windows startup is super quick and smooth. Benchmark runs like CB or 3dmark also deliver very stable/reproducible scores, which is nice.
I think i actually have to go back to the settings to see which voltage/ram settings influence windows startup.


----------



## DarknightOCR

I don't know if it is a bug or not, but in the previous bios a81 / a82 it is possible to put more than 30 in the curve. 

with the value at -40, I get an equal boost clock in all cores. 
with the value -30, the boost clock is lower, and especially on the CCX1. 
ccx1 does not raise the clock so much with the value at 30. 
if it is a bug or if it is a defect I don't know, but the right thing is with the other bios, with it stable all cores can only boost above 5ghz, and in the latter this is not possible, because the slower ccx boost does not get there

something else I notice, and I’ve been testing it. 

the boost clock in single core, although here it is even possible to measure higher, since it is possible or else it is necessary to measure the curve with a higher value in the 2 faster cores. 
the clock here doesn't rise so "easily". 
for example testing CB20 in single thread, although the clock boost is 5.1ghz it does the test at 4900 / 4950mhz. rarely rises to 5.1. 
however if you move the browser up to 5.1 

compared to the a82, the clock boost is 5050mhz and at CB20 it clocked 5050mhz .

I say again that it should be by the limit of the value 30 ds curve, i dont know.


----------



## Arni90

A85 improved memory overclocking significantly for me. I can finally boot higher than 3600 MHz with 2x16GB sticks
Didn't get too much time, but managed to boot 4000 16-16-16


----------



## Pedros

A85 improved my Curve Optimizer after "relearning" the new values...

I'm seeing 5.23 for effective clocks ...

In terms of voltages, nothing really changed, since I'm still running the same 3800 14-17-8-12-22 without touching anything ( yes my tRCD is a mess ).

Changing power limits to the motherboard does nothing.

IF still locked at 1900. Can do 1933 but I get WHEA errors.

When someone asks if WHEA errors can be of concern ... it's the same thing as driving your car with the engine warning light on. The car is behaving as it should ... until It does not. So yes, you should be concerned since it means your system is far from stable and a light task can just crash your system randomly.

WHEA errors are hardware errors that Windows can not correct so ... yeah, the analogy I used gives you a pretty good idea of why we should NOT have WHEA errors or live with WHEA errors on a daily basis


----------



## Cidious

Pedros said:


> A85 improved my Curve Optimizer after "relearning" the new values...
> 
> I'm seeing 5.23 for effective clocks ...
> 
> In terms of voltages, nothing really changed, since I'm still running the same 3800 14-17-8-12-22 without touching anything ( yes my tRCD is a mess ).
> 
> Changing power limits to the motherboard does nothing.
> 
> IF still locked at 1900. Can do 1933 but I get WHEA errors.
> 
> When someone asks if WHEA errors can be of concern ... it's the same thing as driving your car with the engine warning light on. The car is behaving as it should ... until It does not. So yes, you should be concerned since it means your system is far from stable and a light task can just crash your system randomly.
> 
> WHEA errors are hardware errors that Windows can not correct so ... yeah, the analogy I used gives you a pretty good idea of why we should NOT have WHEA errors or live with WHEA errors on a daily basis


F! Pedro.. you decided to take it into space? I didn't get further than the moon.. you're already somewhere near Venus I see...


----------



## jvidia

Pedros said:


> A85 improved my Curve Optimizer after "relearning" the new values...
> 
> I'm seeing 5.23 for effective clocks ...
> 
> In terms of voltages, nothing really changed, since I'm still running the same 3800 14-17-8-12-22 without touching anything ( yes my tRCD is a mess ).
> 
> Changing power limits to the motherboard does nothing.
> 
> IF still locked at 1900. Can do 1933 but I get WHEA errors.
> 
> When someone asks if WHEA errors can be of concern ... it's the same thing as driving your car with the engine warning light on. The car is behaving as it should ... until It does not. So yes, you should be concerned since it means your system is far from stable and a light task can just crash your system randomly.
> 
> WHEA errors are hardware errors that Windows can not correct so ... yeah, the analogy I used gives you a pretty good idea of why we should NOT have WHEA errors or live with WHEA errors on a daily basis


Great boost values !!!


----------



## kellboy

With a85 finally solved fclk capped 1800. Now can run 1933 1:1:1 without whea errrors and no random boot. My timings are not best only 18cl but hyper predator modules are only a midrange model. Default pbo is absolutely stable but no improvements in cinebench r20 multicore. I'd like try a curve optimizer but i 'd not want raise cpu limits.


----------



## Cidious

Pedros said:


> A85 improved my Curve Optimizer after "relearning" the new values...
> 
> I'm seeing 5.23 for effective clocks ...
> 
> In terms of voltages, nothing really changed, since I'm still running the same 3800 14-17-8-12-22 without touching anything ( yes my tRCD is a mess ).
> 
> Changing power limits to the motherboard does nothing.
> 
> IF still locked at 1900. Can do 1933 but I get WHEA errors.
> 
> When someone asks if WHEA errors can be of concern ... it's the same thing as driving your car with the engine warning light on. The car is behaving as it should ... until It does not. So yes, you should be concerned since it means your system is far from stable and a light task can just crash your system randomly.
> 
> WHEA errors are hardware errors that Windows can not correct so ... yeah, the analogy I used gives you a pretty good idea of why we should NOT have WHEA errors or live with WHEA errors on a daily basis





















Difference between 5950X and 5900X hardlocked.


----------



## djanikowski

I can definitely push my 5800x further with the A85 BIOS. Best I could get stable on A82 was +150MHz, -9 and -10 CO on my best cores and a mixture of -8 and -10 on the other cores. Now I am stable at +175MHz, -11 and -13 CO on the best cores and -18 to -27 on the others and I haven't found the limit for those yet. Haven't ran a single core CB23 test but my old multicore best score was 15800 and now I can do 16000. CPUz went from 684/6800 to 695/7000. Still can't boot above 1867 IF clock though, but I don't have another board or CPU to test so that might not be the BIOS.


----------



## Cidious

kellboy said:


> With a85 finally solved fclk capped 1800. Now can run 1933 1:1:1 without whea errrors and no random boot. My timings are not best only 18cl but hyper predator modules are only a midrange model. Default pbo is absolutely stable but no improvements in cinebench r20 multicore. I'd like try a curve optimizer but i 'd not want raise cpu limits.


Could you maybe share your settings? I can't boot 1900+ still.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Cidious said:


> View attachment 2471820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471821
> 
> 
> Difference between 5950X and 5900X hardlocked.




What values are you putting on the curve?
and PBO max?

thanks


----------



## Cidious

DarknightOCR said:


> What values are you putting on the curve?
> and PBO max?
> 
> thanks


PBO AUTO. It's mostly obsolete for this kind of tweaking. Introduces heat and not much gains. 

running -20 fastest cores, -26 on 3-4, -30 on the rest +200Mhz


----------



## DarknightOCR

OK thank you

I have -25 in the top two, - 28 in the other two in the second CCX the rest at -30
but I can only + 150 / 175Mhz
175Mhz sometimes crashes running cinebench


----------



## _spike_

Funny thing is i can boot 2000/4000 (can bench too but with WHEA) but i cant boot 1900 at all, and1867 is 100% stable no whea. 5950x with a85/unify


----------



## Cidious

DarknightOCR said:


> OK thank you
> 
> I have -25 in the top two, - 28 in the other two in the second CCX the rest at -30
> but I can only + 150 / 175Mhz
> 175Mhz sometimes crashes running cinebench


Yes your offset is too strong. Lower it. And then try again. You are voltage starved because of the too big offset. You need to keep balancing and you'll find the sweet spot


----------



## DarknightOCR

When referring to -26 in 3 and 4.
You are referring to the 2 best cores in ccx1, right? 
Since ccxO is better than ccx1


----------



## Cidious

DarknightOCR said:


> When referring to -26 in 3 and 4.
> You are referring to the 2 best cores in ccx1, right?
> Since ccxO is better than ccx1


I'm referring to the HWINFO stated preferred cores ranking.


----------



## Toddimus

What values are you guys using for the VSOC, VDDP, VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD (with the new A85 BIOS)? Assuming maxed out at 3800 memory and going for max curve optimizer performance.
As I mentioned in my previous post, my old values don't work anymore and result in bad peformance/errors/sound glitches.


----------



## Cidious

Toddimus said:


> What values are you guys using for the VSOC, VDDP, VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD (with the new A85 BIOS)? Assuming maxed out at 3800 memory and going for max curve optimizer performance.
> As I mentioned in my previous post, my old values don't work anymore and result in bad peformance/errors/sound glitches.


Vsoc 1.100v
Vddp 0.900v
Vddg ccd 0.940v
Vddg old 1.050v


----------



## Toddimus

Cidious said:


> Vsoc 1.100v
> Vddp 0.900v
> Vddg ccd 0.940v
> Vddg old 1.050v


Thanks. That's interesting. I'm assuming you set all four values manually? And in the OC menu tree (as opposed to the top left system tree)?
My old values were right about there. Now, I'm having trouble at those same levels. I'll have to go try some more. Hoping my chip isn't damaged!


----------



## Speed Potato

Just installed A85 on the Unify: was able to lower CO values on the 5600X from -11 all to -15 on 2 cores and -20 others. Didn't mess any further.
PBO is set to MB limits, OC+200, Scalar auto.
Single core CB20 is the same it was with A82 (625) but multi is about 200 pts lower. I tried lowering co further on some cores but score went down... Any idea how to get it back up ?

Also, my memory is at 1866 14-15-16-15-28-50.


----------



## DarknightOCR

something I can't do.
in any bios.

on hwinfo the clock may even be at 5.1Ghz, however the effective clock does not rise above 4.5 / 4.6Ghz.
whether in cpuz, CB, 3Dmark or game ...


----------



## DarknightOCR

Cidious said:


> I'm referring to the HWINFO stated preferred cores ranking.




if don’t ask for much, can you take some prints of your bios settings?

the more I test the less I know ..ahah

I can't even get + 300mhz , get a right boost,
neither step from 10000 and 686 in the cpu-z bench


----------



## xermalk

Just tested A85.
System wont even post without a bluscreen at all at 3600CL15/1800, when its been running fine for over a month with A70. Even tested overclocking set to off instead of advanced & motherboard limits

Backing down to A70 and its yet again running fine at 3600CL15/1800.
Did msi mess with a bunch of the default voltages?


----------



## Speed Potato

Just installed A85 on the Unify: was able to lower CO values on the 5600X from -11 all to -15 on 2 cores and -20 others. Didn't mess any further.
PBO is set to MB limits, OC+200, Scalar auto.
Single core CB20 is the same it was with A82 (625) but multi is about 200 pts lower. I tried lowering co further on some cores but score went down... Any idea how to get it back up ?

Also, my memory is at 1866 14-15-16-15-28-50.


----------



## Toddimus

xermalk said:


> Just tested A85.
> System wont even post without a bluscreen at all at 3600CL15/1800, when its been running fine for over a month with A70. Even tested overclocking set to off instead of advanced & motherboard limits
> 
> Backing down to A70 and its yet again running fine at 3600CL15/1800.
> Did msi mess with a bunch of the default voltages?


Yeah. I think they did mess with default/auto voltages. They are way higher than they were. Or at the very least, different voltages seem to be needed with A85 vs A82. I’m in the midst of testing things out now. 

Preliminary findings suggest:

A higher VSoC is needed to avoid WHEA and sound/USB errors. I’m at 1.17v working downward. 
VDDP still seems to work at 870mV (causes problems if too high or low)
VDDG CCD is similar as before at 940mV
VDDG IOD seems to be the one that causes WHEA errors if it’s too low. I’m at 1.16v now. 

Very curious what other people see. And if other voltages, limits/enhancements or LLC modes help things. Or things like the DigitALL LDO frequency settings (I’m using 1000Hz for both). Or others... it’s hard to figure out what some of the settings do. 

Of course I have messed with Vdimm and Vcore settings but those seem somewhat independent of the errors and stability issues I’m trying to solve. They are used for other reasons and their effects can be tested as well. 

/end of ramble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xermalk

I seem to finally have something that will pass two runs of r20 without a instant fail.

I had to go down to 3400C16/1700 on my memory instead of 3600C15/1800 with A70
A85 really doesn't seem to like my two kits of F4-4266C19D-16GTZA (single sided Samsung B-Die 4*8gb)

Tomorrows task, go back to A70 and try to see what voltages are different. its 0100 here now.


















Edit: Ran a R20 run just to see what id get with -20 on all cores in the optimizer.
With pbo set to auto / mb limits (as their a bit higher then regular auto)

8907, a massive 1.01x of the reference 5900x. ! weee 
624 single threaded.


----------



## Pedros

DarknightOCR said:


> if don’t ask for much, can you take some prints of your bios settings?
> 
> the more I test the less I know ..ahah
> 
> I can't even get + 300mhz , get a right boost,
> neither step from 10000 and 686 in the cpu-z bench


I can send my bios shots but each cpu is different... myself using hwinfo and Ryzen master identified the top 4 cores on each ccd. The best ones are at -21, -25 for the second best and -30 on the remaining. On the second ccd I only dropped the top two cores.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Pedros said:


> I can send my bios shots but each cpu is different... myself using hwinfo and Ryzen master identified the top 4 cores on each ccd. The best ones are at -21, -25 for the second best and -30 on the remaining


Send me please.


----------



## lifes931

Anyone has a back up of the A82 version? I would like the option of going back after testing the new one. Cheers.


----------



## jvidia

lifes931 said:


> Anyone has a back up of the A82 version? I would like the option of going back after testing the new one. Cheers.


Here you have my friend: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vA82.zip


----------



## lifes931

jvidia said:


> Here you have my friend: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vA82.zip


What a legend, thank you very much.

Currently I have 100% stable:
5950x CCX1 at 4.625 and CCX2 at 4.575 at around 1.21v under full load. 1.35 set LLC level 6 I believe.
4x8gb 3800mhz CL14 at around 1.53v (Viper steels 4400mhz):

















CB R20:









AIDA (apologies trial version, write is 57600 and copy 55800):









I am going to play around with the new BIOS now...


----------



## kmellz

Flashed the new BIOS, so far still hard-stuck at 1900mhz fclk, doesn't boot at all. Tried everything between and including 2000mhz to see if there was a hole there, but no go. I know the board and RAM can handle it, had my 3800x in this board before I got my new cpu, ran fine at 1900/3800.. 
Gonna see now if it's more stable at higher clocks at least


----------



## Cidious

lifes931 said:


> What a legend, thank you very much.
> 
> Currently I have 100% stable:
> 5950x CCX1 at 4.625 and CCX2 at 4.575 at around 1.21v under full load. 1.35 set LLC level 6 I believe.
> 4x8gb 3800mhz CL14 at around 1.53v (Viper steels 4400mhz):
> 
> View attachment 2472068
> View attachment 2472067
> 
> 
> CB R20:
> View attachment 2472069
> 
> 
> AIDA (apologies trial version, write is 57600 and copy 55800):
> View attachment 2472070
> 
> 
> I am going to play around with the new BIOS now...


Ooffff that low single core perf... Surely this is not an optimal way to set your CPU up. You barely get any multicore benefit and loose A LOT of single core perf.

All core OC is kind of dead by now. 

If you want some tips and tricks you can ask Pedro here he has a 5950X to and has gotten great results with just the curve optimizer.


----------



## t4t3r

Yep very local single core, lower than stock even. Memory latency is also quite high for Ryzen 5000 and 3800mhz.


----------



## lifes931

The reason I have all core OC is because I get idle reboots otherwise. So far after half an hour I cant get 2000 or 1966 fclock to post on new BIOS. 1933 looks to be working though....

Edit: Nevermind, using same voltages and settings as with A82 I get WHEA errors at 1933. Maybe I have some voltages wrong? So far 1900 seems ok so memory-wise and pending memtest pro overnight the new BIOS seems similar.


----------



## Pedros

Idle reboots mean that your negative offset is too high on some of the cores ... also dependent on the boost freq you choose.
What were your settings when you got those idle reboots?


----------



## lifes931

Hello Sir from neighbouring country. Thank you for the input. I am not sure which of the two PBO submenus you are supposed to tweak. At the moment I need to configure both or it wont work, like so:
I get about 5000 multi 265 single CB R15. With 10x 200mhz 310/210/230 limits and -30 all cores. Vcore in AMD Overclocking auto. I was running something similar on previous BIOS.


----------



## Pedros

-30 is way too much for all cores. You need to do core by core, see which are your best 2 cores on each CCD, and make those between -10 and -20 and try it.
If everything cool, after your testing,try going down 1 by 1until you find instability. All the other use something between -15 and -30 ... i could use -30 on most 

Start always on your 2 strongest cores and then go to the 2nd strongest cores


----------



## lifes931

Thank you, I will give it a shot. I am getting 5050 max and around 4.5-4.55 all core on a H150i. I expected more to be honest, hitting 90C.


----------



## Pedros

Yeah that’s high :x


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> Yeah that’s high :x


Yeah, at around 1.21v, maybe a bad mount...


----------



## aussie7

my A85 bios adventures

my curve and pbo results are the same as A82 more stable and no random crashes
with increased chipset voltages I can get 33Mhz more FCLK (up to 1933Mhz) with no WHEA errors, see pic
using auto for cpu voltage is really hot even with corsair H150i water cooling (up to 90c) during full load
setting cpu volts to override mode and using 1.25v or less will lower cpu temps
however with lower cpu voltage comes lower max cpu overclock, pbo and curve


----------



## xermalk

Just hopping in again to say that whatever A85 did to my rig, its now giving me wheas with lower overclock/memory settings then i usually run. And iv downgraded back to A70.

Sweeet !


----------



## Cidious

xermalk said:


> Just hopping in again to say that whatever A85 did to my rig, its now giving me wheas with lower overclock/memory settings then i usually run. And iv downgraded back to A70.
> 
> Sweeet !


Interesting. A85 works WAYYYY better for me than A70... I am super stable at 3800/1900 mem speeds and hefty Curve Optimizer settings. A70 would not even give me memory speeds above 3200.


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> my A85 bios adventures
> 
> my curve and pbo results are the same as A82 more stable and no random crashes
> with increased chipset voltages I can get 33Mhz more FCLK (up to 1933Mhz) with no WHEA errors, see pic
> using auto for cpu voltage is really hot even with corsair H150i water cooling (up to 90c) during full load
> setting cpu volts to override mode and using 1.25v or less will lower cpu temps
> however with lower cpu voltage comes lower max cpu overclock, pbo and curve
> 
> View attachment 2472093
> View attachment 2472123


Why are you using such a "high" PLL (1P8) voltage ?

What improved by changing this to 2.05 volts ?

Interesting regards the chipset voltage increase, I can only guess that something that is running off the chipset, i.e. 2 lower nvme slots, SATA, Audio or USB is the cause of some of your WHEA errors rather than the CPU or top NVME slot as that chipset voltage only effects those items.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Interesting. A85 works WAYYYY better for me than A70... I am super stable at t3800/1900 mem speeds and hefty Curve Optimizer settings. A70 would not even give me memory speeds above 3200.


Same here, A70, is a disaster on all fronts for my setup.

A85 is working better than all other BIOS in that there are way fewer bugs!

A85 has not helped me at all with regards to higher mem/fclk but PBO is now working with vcore offset where as before it was simply broken.

Here is hoping the next BIOS will unleash the FCLK!


----------



## lifes931

While A85 appears to have a bettee behaving PBO my memory OC that was stable 800% memtest on A82 is throwing an error every hour or so now. Was hoping to just trqnsfer that over but I guess I will have to find the culprit timing.

Also, is 1.55v on B die safe 24/7 with a fan on top? These dimms do not have temperature sensors.


----------



## aussie7

mongoled said:


> Why are you using such a "high" PLL (1P8) voltage ?
> 
> What improved by changing this to 2.05 volts ?


Basically I get no boot and WHEA errors at anything less, so it affects the stability of my overclock


----------



## lifes931

aussie7 said:


> Basically I get no boot and WHEA errors at anything less, so it affects the stability of my overclock


Increasing this voltage for me decreases PBO results, both single and multi.


----------



## kmellz

Cidious said:


> Interesting. A85 works WAYYYY better for me than A70... I am super stable at 3800/1900 mem speeds and hefty Curve Optimizer settings. A70 would not even give me memory speeds above 3200.


Could you post your voltages and any relevant settings to if/memory stuff? So far I've yet to even get it to boot at 1900mhz (same on all bios versions), stabilizing it on A85 also seems harder in general


----------



## xermalk

Those of you having way better luck then me with A85. mind sharing what voltages your using for the motherboard/memory controller?

I'm currently in the processes of testing every single oen of my ram sticks one at a time, and running memory stresstests on them.

Everything was running perfectly in A70, but it is possible one mf my 4 sticks failed, or something else happened when upgrading to A85.
The fact that its now nowhere near stable at the same memory settings when going back to A70 has me a bit worried. It hadn't bluescreened even once before i went to A85.

Edit: guess i just got a ****ty bin on my cpu and motherboard. Because i have no issues booting at 4266/1700 on the ram. but 3800/1900 is a instant nope and 3600/1800 isn't fully stable with 4 sticks of ram.

Even with the voltages from aussie7s post, i cant even get to the uefi screen at 1900 / 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## Speed Potato

This is stable on A85. Will trow errors at anything bellow 1.48vdimm. I don't remember that a82 was like for voltages but now at 1.48v HWINFO is showing me 1.51v.
2 sticks of viper 4400, not concerned about the volts but I find the discrepancy rather odd. I was able to boot at 1900 flck with looser secondary (as recommended by dram calc) but I get lots of errors at this vdimm. Don't use my setings as a reference, all I did is punch in dramcalc results and ajust vdimm


----------



## xermalk

Been testing quite a bit today. and basically.

I can no longer use 4 sticks of ram, i have to use 2 to be stable at 1800. even 1700 isnt stable with 4 sticks now 
Doesn't matter what pair of sticks i use, as both handle it.

if i boot with only the "secondary" dual slots that give a warning. it wont even pass the memory check unless i go down to 2166 :/


----------



## Notbn

Anyone test A85 with Zen 2 chips? Is it worth it to jump over to the new AGESA on a 3800X or should I just stay with the last stable build?


----------



## Albatard

Hi ladies, I am trying to get a stable pbo with curve optimizer for my 5950x basing me on this topic.

Very noob in oc here, was running a locked 4790 since 2014 in my last build before that monster.

So, in A85 I did:

PBO limits: auto
Scalar: 10x
Frequency override: 175mhz
Curve: -20 on bests, -25 on others

I get what it seems to be a nice score in R20:

11651 multi ~ 4.5ghz / 648 single ~ 4.98ghz

But infortunatly I also get some critical blue WHEA at high temps and weird spontaneous reboots.

When you guys are saying "2 best cores" you mean ONE best on each CCD right? Or am I confused and you are reffering best and second best on each CCD so the "2 best cores" are actually a total of 4 cores I need to apply -20?

Also can you confirm I need to select "AMD Overclocking" at line CPU Core Voltage (in oc main menu) or it's better to leave auto?

EDIT: I finally managed to get my system pretty stable by changing scalar to auto in pbo and reverting CPU Core Voltage back to auto in main oc menu

Cinebench R20: 11585 ~ 4.5ghz / 645 ~ 4.95ghz


----------



## twixa

Cidious said:


> Ooffff that low single core perf... Surely this is not an optimal way to set your CPU up. You barely get any multicore benefit and loose A LOT of single core perf.
> 
> All core OC is kind of dead by now.
> 
> If you want some tips and tricks you can ask Pedro here he has a 5950X to and has gotten great results with just the curve optimizer.


Do you think his score is due to the LLC setting? I'm seeing similar results and temps on multi-core scores on Cinebench and MEH single core. I am using similar settings but on a 5900x.

Would you have any recommendations for me provided my settings below? Looking for the best balance and what makes sense for thermals. This was what performed the absolute best for me on multi-thread benchmarks.

Curve Optimizer settings:
[Fastest cores] -18
[2nd fastest cores] -23
[Rest] -30

LLC mode 7

1932.9 MHz (DDR4-3866) 16-16-16-32-50-1 [GDM on]
Patriot Memory 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: 4400 C19 Series [4 sticks]










Might be hard to see.. on Cinebench R20 I got Multi core 8900, Single core 636


----------



## ribosome

Notbn said:


> Anyone test A85 with Zen 2 chips? Is it worth it to jump over to the new AGESA on a 3800X or should I just stay with the last stable build?


I just flashed A85 about five hours ago and so far I don't have any WHEA errors running 1900 MCLK/FCLK/UCLK. I was having them with A70. I'm still on Zen 2 (3900X).

Edit: Nevermind, just had one.


----------



## RosaPanteren

Hi Fellow Unify'ers and thank you for all the great information found in this thread!

Im a total newbie to modern AMD cpu's and chipset's, and the last AMD cpu I had was a K6 back in the late 90's.

For now Im running a 5800x(best I could get a hold on in these times) on the Unify x570 with A85 bios. Cpu is under a waterblock with liquid metal between IHS and block. The loop got a total of 600mm of rads to keep this hot head cool....sort of. Memory running(F4-3600C16D-32GTZN these are dual Rank dimms) at 3800Mhz 16-16-16-32, Trc 48 and Trfc 304 with CR 1. With mem clock and FCLK at 1900Mhz coupled. Voltage is set to 1.4v for the ram and I've used Ryzen calc to optimize 2nd and 3rd timings.

No way have I been able to post with FCLK 2000Mhz, but ram will post fine decoupled at 4000Mhz C16.

Aida memory bench looks like this:

Read









Latency









Write









Does the mem write speed look pkey or is there anything wrong here? I see others with same Mhz/bandwith score higher.

Copy










For the last 24 hours I've been working on PBO and Curve Optimizer, and it seems I have come at least some way with it.

Big shout out to Pedro and Cidious for your explination of setup over the last couple of pages, it really helped out a lot!!

So currently my PBO setup = Advanced, PBO limit = Auto, Scalar = manual and 10x, Boost clock overdrive = 200Mhz and Thermal limit = Auto.

All voltages is set to Auto.

Curve is:
-21 for core 2 (Best)
-23 for core 1 (2nd best)
-25 for core 0 (3rd best)
-25 for core 4
-25 for core 6
-27 for core 5
-30 for core 3
-30 core 7

Should I try to step more down on the offset?


Cinebench scores look like: R15 = 2720/276, R20 = 6275/648, R23 = 16244/1649

In Cinebench temp is about 76c for multi and 62c for singel core bench.





























Cpu-Z = 7008/677











Right now Im 1,5 hours into testing and so far now errors for the current setup

Core clock hovers around 4.7-4.8 for all cores in the test period. Is there something I can read out of the clock speed, like some of them have not hit 5k and should be adjusted?










In Cpu-Z benching all cores will hit +5K

Also if someone knowledgeable could check that I have understood the perf core when I believe core 2 is best, core 1 second and core 0 3rd? What about core 4 and core 6, which is best out of these two?










Anyting else I could do to raise clock speed further or increase performance in anyway?


----------



## kellboy

First experiment in curve optimizer with 5950x and unify
Get stable in aida64 stress test, cinbench r20 never whea but someone random boot in idle
I set -25 in all cores -20 in best two, override frequency +150, scalar 10x.
What should i check to solve it?


----------



## xermalk

From what little iv read random boot in idle means your ovverrid frquency is to high.


----------



## kellboy

xermalk said:


> From what little iv read random boot in idle means your ovverrid frquency is to high.


thank you ... i'll try to low that


----------



## ribosome

So I bought new RAM and I'm able to run 3800 14-15-15-30 with it at 1900 FCLK, and I don't get idle reboots so long as I set vSOC and VDDG high enough. The problem is now I get very rare WHEA errors. It doesn't seem to matter which BIOS I run. I've tried A.50 (what I'm on currently), A.42, A.70, and A.85. I've tried lowering VDDG and VSOC but I get idle reboots. I tried lowering DRAM voltage and I get memory errors in DRAM calculator. This is the only combination that seems to work, albeit with the rare WHEA error. E.g. in 13 hours of this computer being on, I've had one WHEA error as reported by HWiNFO64.

Ryzen 9 3900X
32 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN
vSOC = 1.2 V
CLDO_VDDG_IOD = 1.15 V
CLDO_VDDG_CCD = 1.05 V
DRAM = 1.5 V








Hopefully I get my 5950X soon so I can be done with this chip and have a whole new set of problems. 

How can I try to eliminate the WHEA errors? Or should I just ignore them?


----------



## ribosome

As it turns out I get resets when I try to run TM5. It doesn't seem to find any errors, but after a while my computer just resets.


----------



## PJVol

RosaPanteren said:


> which is best out of these two?


1st. 
Oh, wait, is 3 higher than 4? 
lol, sorry..


----------



## Toddimus

ribosome said:


> So I bought new RAM and I'm able to run 3800 14-15-15-30 with it at 1900 FCLK, and I don't get idle reboots so long as I set vSOC and VDDG high enough. The problem is now I get very rare WHEA errors. It doesn't seem to matter which BIOS I run. I've tried A.50 (what I'm on currently), A.42, A.70, and A.85. I've tried lowering VDDG and VSOC but I get idle reboots. I tried lowering DRAM voltage and I get memory errors in DRAM calculator. This is the only combination that seems to work, albeit with the rare WHEA error. E.g. in 13 hours of this computer being on, I've had one WHEA error as reported by HWiNFO64.
> 
> Ryzen 9 3900X
> 32 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN
> vSOC = 1.2 V
> CLDO_VDDG_IOD = 1.15 V
> CLDO_VDDG_CCD = 1.05 V
> DRAM = 1.5 V
> View attachment 2472419
> 
> Hopefully I get my 5950X soon so I can be done with this chip and have a whole new set of problems.
> 
> How can I try to eliminate the WHEA errors? Or should I just ignore them?


Try lowering VDDP to 870-900mV. And maybe VDDG CCD as well. I think I’m at 1.17 / 0.870 / 0.950 / 1.15 (the order in BIOS)

And for the resets, lower the max boost frequency and/or raise CO (less negative) values. Check the windows event viewer for WHEA 18 errors. Look at the details of the error and see which core crashed. APIC ID is the core number (starts at 0, not 1, so it matches BIOS core number). 

Turns out I have a really weak core 8 and 9 that I need to set at negative 12 in CO to prevent crashes. For reference, my two best cores are good at negative 15. With the rest at negative 22-30. Event viewer clued me in on the weak cores. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribosome

Toddimus said:


> Try lowering VDDP to 870-900mV. And maybe VDDG CCD as well. I think I’m at 1.17 / 0.870 / 0.950 / 1.15 (the order in BIOS)
> 
> And for the resets, lower the max boost frequency and/or raise CO (less negative) values. Check the windows event viewer for WHEA 18 errors. Look at the details of the error and see which core crashed. APIC ID is the core number (starts at 0, not 1, so it matches BIOS core number).
> 
> Turns out I have a really weak core 8 and 9 that I need to set at negative 12 in CO to prevent crashes. For reference, my two best cores are good at negative 15. With the rest at negative 22-30. Event viewer clued me in on the weak cores.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have CO as I'm on Ryzen 3000. But yeah I lowered VDDP to 900 mV, VDDG to 1.075 V, and VSOC to 1.125 V. Now TM5 has been running for an hour and 15 minutes with no issues (2 finished cycles with anta777's extreme config). However I do still have a WHEA error: 

"A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."


----------



## KedarWolf

After reading about VGA issues, boot issues and saying someone put some kind of electromagnetic shielding on their cables to help stop the PC from getting VGA errors on boot, I did some serious cable management on the cables leading into my PC.

On my Godlike, the onboard display would actually say 'VGA Error' once in every three or four reboots or cold starts on my PC.

To fix it I had to power off my power supply, turn in back on, start my PC, and power cycle my main display port monitor to get it to display anything. The HDMI would be fine.

Or I could just unplug my DP cable or power cable to my main monitor, then it would boot every time.

And yes, I have high quality certified Club3D 8K 60Hz cable that DOESN'T have the extra pin that can cause issues.

The cable management: I moved the modem further from it, making sure all the cables leading into the PC and power bar/conditioner were not all tangled with each other.

Even got rid of some cables that were loose near the rest but not actually in use with my PC and peripherals.

Now I've booted quite a few times, no more VGA errors. 

Part of the issue might have been the 15 or so fans I use for push-pull on my two rads and in my PC case, and all that other stuff just caused too much magnetic interference.


----------



## RosaPanteren

PJVol said:


> 1st.
> Oh, wait, is 3 higher than 4?
> lol, sorry..


Yeah Im dumb 

What threw me off were that it was two numbers

Core 4 perf 3/5
Core 6 perf 4/4

So not having looked at this before I was uncertain if it was first or second number to look for

But then you confirm it's the first of these numbers to look at for perf.......


----------



## Sphex_

Can boot with 4000+ Memory Speeds on the latest BIOS, but I'm getting WHEA errors in Windows. I've tried playing around with voltages, including some successful voltages posted here, but no dice. Not sure if it depends on a CPU by CPU basis, has something to do with voltages, or if we just need to wait longer for a better BIOS/AGESA. Back to 3800 MHz I guess.


----------



## kellboy

xermalk said:


> From what little iv read random boot in idle means your ovverrid frquency is to high.


You were right my problem was solved easily thank you so much


----------



## t4t3r

ribosome said:


> I don't have CO as I'm on Ryzen 3000. But yeah I lowered VDDP to 900 mV, VDDG to 1.075 V, and VSOC to 1.125 V. Now TM5 has been running for an hour and 15 minutes with no issues (2 finished cycles with anta777's extreme config). However I do still have a WHEA error:
> 
> "A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Unknown Error Source
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information."


This is pretty common. Probably just a single component not quite stable at that FCLK, motherboard if I had to guess. My old 3900x gets no errors on a couple of boards but one of my gigabyte and the x570 unify I was testing gives the occasional bus interconnect error at 3800/1900. If you drop it down to 3733/1866 I bet it would go away. You can try tweaking voltages but I’d suggest not running soc at 1.2 and VDDG and VDDP under 1.05 (plus the 40mv offset for the other voltage).


----------



## Spilly44

In terms of whea errors i presume thats under event viewer/windows logs/system?
ta for any inf


----------



## ribosome

t4t3r said:


> This is pretty common. Probably just a single component not quite stable at that FCLK, motherboard if I had to guess. My old 3900x gets no errors on a couple of boards but one of my gigabyte and the x570 unify I was testing gives the occasional bus interconnect error at 3800/1900. If you drop it down to 3733/1866 I bet it would go away. You can try tweaking voltages but I’d suggest not running soc at 1.2 and VDDG and VDDP under 1.05 (plus the 40mv offset for the other voltage).


Well as it turns out WHEA errors weren't my only problem. I get random resets whenever I tried running 3800/1900 at lower than 1.2 vSOC, however at 1.2 vSOC with max LLC my Time Spy Extreme CPU score drops by _a lot, _giving me horrendous frame time spikes_._

I'm now running at 3600/1800 at 1.125 vSOC with relaxed LLC. Ryzen DRAM Calculator seems to think I should be able to run 3600 CL12 but I'm unable to get that to boot even at 1.6 V DRAM, so I'm doing C14 for now.












Spilly44 said:


> In terms of whea errors i presume thats under event viewer/windows logs/system?
> ta for any inf


Yep. HWiNFO64 also reports them (presumably it just reads Windows logs).


----------



## Hale59

Linpack Xtreme

"This project was created because Prime95 is no longer effective for stress testing like it used to be. LinX, IntelBurnTest, OCCT use outdated Linpack binaries from 2012.

Make sure to keep an eye on the temperatures as Linpack generates excessive amount of stress like never seen before."









Linpack Xtreme (1.1.5) Download


Linpack is a benchmark and the most aggressive stress testing software available today. Best used to test stability of overclocked PCs. Linpack tends




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hale59

ribosome said:


> Well as it turns out WHEA errors weren't my only problem. I get random resets whenever I tried running 3800/1900 at lower than 1.2 vSOC, however at 1.2 vSOC with max LLC my Time Spy Extreme CPU score drops by _a lot, _giving me horrendous frame time spikes_._
> 
> I'm now running at 3600/1800 at 1.125 vSOC with relaxed LLC. Ryzen DRAM Calculator seems to think I should be able to run 3600 CL12 but I'm unable to get that to boot even at 1.6 V DRAM, so I'm doing C14 for now.
> 
> View attachment 2472548
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. HWiNFO64 also reports them (presumably it just reads Windows logs).


What is the RAM voltage you are using for that CL14?


----------



## t4t3r

ribosome said:


> Well as it turns out WHEA errors weren't my only problem. I get random resets whenever I tried running 3800/1900 at lower than 1.2 vSOC, however at 1.2 vSOC with max LLC my Time Spy Extreme CPU score drops by _a lot, _giving me horrendous frame time spikes_._
> 
> I'm now running at 3600/1800 at 1.125 vSOC with relaxed LLC. Ryzen DRAM Calculator seems to think I should be able to run 3600 CL12 but I'm unable to get that to boot even at 1.6 V DRAM, so I'm doing C14 for now.
> 
> View attachment 2472548
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. HWiNFO64 also reports them (presumably it just reads Windows logs).


With that kit you should definitely be able to do 3600 c14 at lower vdimm voltage, but just now seeing that you’re running 4x8 that may be why you’re getting so much instability as the IMC may just not like that setup. Those tertiaries are pretty loose at 3600 as well but may have just lost the lottery on your 3900x.


----------



## Hale59

ribosome said:


> So I bought new RAM and I'm able to run 3800 14-15-15-30 with it at 1900 FCLK, and I don't get idle reboots so long as I set vSOC and VDDG high enough. The problem is now I get very rare WHEA errors. It doesn't seem to matter which BIOS I run. I've tried A.50 (what I'm on currently), A.42, A.70, and A.85. I've tried lowering VDDG and VSOC but I get idle reboots. I tried lowering DRAM voltage and I get memory errors in DRAM calculator. This is the only combination that seems to work, albeit with the rare WHEA error. E.g. in 13 hours of this computer being on, I've had one WHEA error as reported by HWiNFO64.
> 
> Ryzen 9 3900X
> 32 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN
> vSOC = 1.2 V
> CLDO_VDDG_IOD = 1.15 V
> CLDO_VDDG_CCD = 1.05 V
> DRAM = 1.5 V
> View attachment 2472419
> 
> Hopefully I get my 5950X soon so I can be done with this chip and have a whole new set of problems.
> 
> How can I try to eliminate the WHEA errors? Or should I just ignore them?


Get this modified Bios. The best for RAM OC on ryzen 3000s:








MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread


No luck with A4.2 BIOS! Still can't get 3600MHz/1800MHz IF stable... Starting to suspect my IMC is the limitation. Even with very loose timings I can't get those last 66MHz Currently I have this fully stable: Any advices on what can I try next to stabilize? I have tried playing with...




www.overclock.net


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Linpack Xtreme
> 
> "This project was created because Prime95 is no longer effective for stress testing like it used to be. LinX, IntelBurnTest, OCCT use outdated Linpack binaries from 2012.
> 
> Make sure to keep an eye on the temperatures as Linpack generates excessive amount of stress like never seen before."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack Xtreme (1.1.5) Download
> 
> 
> Linpack is a benchmark and the most aggressive stress testing software available today. Best used to test stability of overclocked PCs. Linpack tends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


I use 1.1.3, 1.1.5 makes my CPU way too hot.


----------



## ribosome

Hale59 said:


> What is the RAM voltage you are using for that CL14?


1.5 V. I haven't tested it lower than that. This kit is runs XMP at 1.5 V so I know it's safe to run that high. I'll test lower later.



t4t3r said:


> With that kit you should definitely be able to do 3600 c14 at lower vdimm voltage, but just now seeing that you’re running 4x8 that may be why you’re getting so much instability as the IMC may just not like that setup. Those tertiaries are pretty loose at 3600 as well but may have just lost the lottery on your 3900x.


Any suggestions for tightening things up are welcome. I just plugged in the DRAM calculator's "fast" values for 3600 MHz, except I did CL 14 and CWL 14 instead of 12. And I haven't tested lower DRAM voltages yet. I know 1.5 V is stable.



Hale59 said:


> Get this modified Bios. The best for RAM OC on ryzen 3000s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> No luck with A4.2 BIOS! Still can't get 3600MHz/1800MHz IF stable... Starting to suspect my IMC is the limitation. Even with very loose timings I can't get those last 66MHz Currently I have this fully stable: Any advices on what can I try next to stabilize? I have tried playing with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I may try that later. What's different in the modified BIOS from standard A.42 that helps with RAM OC?


----------



## Hale59

ribosome said:


> 1.5 V. I haven't tested it lower than that. This kit is runs XMP at 1.5 V so I know it's safe to run that high. I'll test lower later.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for tightening things up are welcome. I just plugged in the DRAM calculator's "fast" values for 3600 MHz, except I did CL 14 and CWL 14 instead of 12. And I haven't tested lower DRAM voltages yet. I know 1.5 V is stable.
> 
> 
> I may try that later. What's different in the modified BIOS from standard A.42 that helps with RAM OC?


This:


----------



## Hale59

ribosome said:


> 1.5 V. I haven't tested it lower than that. This kit is runs XMP at 1.5 V so I know it's safe to run that high. I'll test lower later.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for tightening things up are welcome. I just plugged in the DRAM calculator's "fast" values for 3600 MHz, except I did CL 14 and CWL 14 instead of 12. And I haven't tested lower DRAM voltages yet. I know 1.5 V is stable.


Try this but note:
Not for 24/7 
tRP 12 at this freq mostly needs around 1.52-1.55v
Gdm off should help it run 120ns trfc
Later you can drop SCL down to 2-2
Might even be able to run it off trdwr 9


----------



## t4t3r

Hale59 said:


> Try this but note:
> Not for 24/7
> tRP 12 at this freq mostly needs around 1.52-1.55v
> Gdm off should help it run 120ns trfc
> Later you can drop SCL down to 2-2
> Might even be able to run it off trdwr 9
> View attachment 2472560


He’s running 4x8, no way they’ll tighten down that much even the 3800 c14 kit.

Take a look at the GitHub memory OC guide and that will give you an idea on what you can shoot for, again, keeping in mind that you’re running 4x8 which is much heavier on the IMC.


----------



## JYH

So I've been testing the new bios for the past few days and getting strange results (I have a 5900x). First of all, not only does 1900 FLCK not work any longer, 1800 FLCK doesn't either. I was stable on A82 bios with 1900 FLCK. I'm currently running 1600 FLCK with very tight timings with no issues. 

My benchmark scores have also taken a hit. I was getting around 9000 mc/650 sc in Cinebench r20 and around 23000 mc/1660 sc in r23. Now my scores are around 8850 mc/633 sc in r20 and around 22600 mc/1625 sc in r23. The single core scores are actually the same as my default setting scores. It seems like its not boosting correctly under heavy load. When idle or doing light loads, I see most of my cores hit well over 5 ghz (which was what I was getting with A82) but during gaming or single core benching it only boosts to around 4.9 ghz, which explains the low single core scores.

On a positive note, CO is definitely more stable in general and stable with higher values. With A82, I couldn't get higher than -20 on any core, and would also get random reboots at idle (rarely if ever during stress testing, benchmarking, or gaming). Now with some of my cores, I can get -30 and it's completely stable with no random reboots at idle.

My temps have remained about the same, maybe slightly lower with the new bios.

Is anyone else seeing anything like this with the new bios?


----------



## thigobr

I just flashed A85 and did some initial testing without problems... But then I tried to set 2000MHz fclk/memory and the board won't boot anymore! I tried several ccmos and also removing the battery. Anybody faced anything similar?

Edit: I had to leave the computer un-powered and without the cmos battery for 10min to have it boot again. I am probably not trying 2000MHz/4000MHz again anytime soon

I am seeing the same boost behavior with this new bios but I am also seeing higher temperatures on the CPU overall


----------



## KedarWolf

thigobr said:


> I just flashed A85 and did some initial testing without problems... But then I tried to set 2000MHz fclk/memory and the board won't boot anymore! I tried several ccmos and also removing the battery. Anybody faced anything similar?


Remove the power cable to your PC 60 seconds, press the Clear CMOS button without the power cable attached, plug it back in, try that way.

Edit: Or try reflashing BIOS with BIOS named MSI.ROM on a FAT32 USB with BIOS Flashback.


----------



## thigobr

Thanks @KedarWolf for the tips! I always un-plug power before using the Clear CMOS switch... But this time it didn't work after several tries. I am glad that the computer started and it's working fine after leaving un-plugged and without battery for 10min


----------



## mongoled

Those of you using CO,

You can do quick check for "stability" when using high negative values.

Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 15 and 16 ** EDITED was 7 and 8 **

It will reboot your PC pretty quickly.

Using -30 on all cores, is perfectly stable running all C15, C20, C23 single/multi

Is stable running "Doom Eternal"

Is stable running TM5

But once you run test Y-Cruncher 15/16 ** EDITED was 7 and 8 **, it will reboot the PC after a few minutes if the values you are testing are no good!

If you are lucky it will just crash a core


----------



## kmellz

Yeah, either there's quite a few of us with "broken" CPUs that can't handle higher IF freqs, or the AGESA needs some serious work  Been trying every setting there is over the last few days, even things that shouldn't effect it just to see if it does, but nothing makes it even able to boot at 1900mhz (as per previously, my 3800x, same board, same memory could do just fine), and I have to go down to 1700/3400 for decent stability, for mostly(!) complete stability it's 1600/3200 which is just ridiculous, imo at least.
Also, it can boot up at unlinked IF/mem, 4ghz+ memory, it's just the IF that has some weird problems..


----------



## Pedros

mongoled said:


> Those of you using CO,
> 
> You can do quick check for "stability" when using high negative values.
> 
> Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 7 and 8.
> 
> It will reboot your PC pretty quickly.
> 
> Using -30 on all cores, is perfectly stable running all C15, C20, C23 single/multi
> 
> Is stable running "Doom Eternal"
> 
> Is stable running TM5
> 
> But once you run test Y-Cruncher 7/8, it will reboot the PC after a few minutes if the values you are testing are no good!
> 
> If you are lucky it will just crash a core


-30 is too aggressive undervolting. You need to give your best cores more juice. Try identifying your best 4 cores and going -15 for starters and see if that helps. If not, try -10 ... 
But what boost freq are you using +200?

Rule of thumb, you first find your lowest undervolt settings, then you start pushing the boost ... after doing this a couple of times you'll start having the feeling of what will be best for you. I'm now able to use +200 but in the initial phase I was using +100


----------



## djanikowski

mongoled said:


> Those of you using CO,
> 
> You can do quick check for "stability" when using high negative values.
> 
> Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 7 and 8.
> 
> It will reboot your PC pretty quickly.
> 
> Using -30 on all cores, is perfectly stable running all C15, C20, C23 single/multi
> 
> Is stable running "Doom Eternal"
> 
> Is stable running TM5
> 
> But once you run test Y-Cruncher 7/8, it will reboot the PC after a few minutes if the values you are testing are no good!
> 
> If you are lucky it will just crash a core


That really does push the cores hard. I actually had my PPT go up to 195W on my 5800x before I hit 90C and it settled at 170W. The most I had seen before that was 160W in Prime95. Managed to get through 40 minutes without any errors though with pretty aggressive CO settings.


----------



## JYH

mongoled said:


> Those of you using CO,
> 
> You can do quick check for "stability" when using high negative values.
> 
> Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 7 and 8.
> 
> It will reboot your PC pretty quickly.
> 
> Using -30 on all cores, is perfectly stable running all C15, C20, C23 single/multi
> 
> Is stable running "Doom Eternal"
> 
> Is stable running TM5
> 
> But once you run test Y-Cruncher 7/8, it will reboot the PC after a few minutes if the values you are testing are no good!
> 
> If you are lucky it will just crash a core


Yeah, another good test with at least the new bios (didn't notice this happening with the previous bioses) is Prime95. I specifically used the large FFTs test. It will error almost immediately if any of your CO values are unstable. What's nice is that it will tell you which core(s) had an error (with hyper-threading on, 0-1 workers = core 1, 2-3 workers = core 2, etc). I was able to quickly find which cores had too high values in CO this way. Afterwards, probably want to run it for at least a couple hours for more peace of mind...


----------



## mongoled

Pedros said:


> -30 is too aggressive undervolting. You need to give your best cores more juice. Try identifying your best 4 cores and going -15 for starters and see if that helps. If not, try -10 ...
> But what boost freq are you using +200?
> 
> Rule of thumb, you first find your lowest undervolt settings, then you start pushing the boost ... after doing this a couple of times you'll start having the feeling of what will be best for you. I'm now able to use +200 but in the initial phase I was using +100


re -30, thanks for making this clear, I was already aware that this is aggressive undervolting

My post should have quoted @JYH

The methodology of testing is still sound



I am testing in reverse, basically I am studying what changes occur when using extreme CO settings along with other "extreme" parameters.

My "extreme" profile is as follows

CPU vCore: AUTO
CPU LLC: 8 (maximum droop)
PPT: 142W
TDC: 95A
EDC: 140W
PBO: 300mhz, 10X Scaler
OC: All Core, Negative, -30

Then record maximum boost frequencies and accompanying voltages with different CPU tests.

Using the above CPU-Z score is 530x / 685

As stated previously several benchmarks are "stable" using these settings.

Obviously certain tests will crash the PC, so I try to work my way backwards.

I then did exact same tests but with OC set to -20 and -10 etc.

I noted the following, the futher you undervolt the more the CPU boosts, it will boost until it crashes.

I also did some simple testing but the result did not match what i expected.

Basically, set all cores except the strongest core to 0, and set the strongest core to -30.

In this scenario the stongest core is core 2.

I expected for CPU-Z to boost to the 685 single core score, but instead it boosts to 667 which is what is expected when using CO at 0 not when its set as -30 ....

The correct core is boosting in HWinfo64 but the score is not reflecting that.

Just so you know, ive lready spent a few days playing with various methodogies, settings etc just testing things to see how things change etc got a good feel of what can be done.



djanikowski said:


> That really does push the cores hard. I actually had my PPT go up to 195W on my 5800x before I hit 90C and it settled at 170W. The most I had seen before that was 160W in Prime95. Managed to get through 40 minutes without any errors though with pretty aggressive CO settings.


I didnt take note of that, as the temps are very good it didnt concern me.

Neither PPT/TDC or EDC are maxed out (142/95/140)



JYH said:


> Yeah, another good test with at least the new bios (didn't notice this happening with the previous bioses) is Prime95. I specifically used the large FFTs test. It will error almost immediately if any of your CO values are unstable. What's nice is that it will tell you which core(s) had an error (with hyper-threading on, 0-1 workers = core 1, 2-3 workers = core 2, etc). I was able to quickly find which cores had too high values in CO this way. Afterwards, probably want to run it for at least a couple hours for more peace of mind...


Will give prime95 a go as Y-cruncher is hard rebooting, prime95 hopefully wont do the same thing.



Yeah, i fully testmy rig, has to meet my stringest requirements


----------



## Pedros

you might encounter other issues on light workloads too, where you will restart out of the blue ... so don't try only heavy loads.
Again, after 1 week of messing up with those voltages, you'll start to understand what your CPU likes or not in terms of undervolting certain cores.

And yeah this has everything to do with the AMD algorithm and the power envelope

voltage > frequency > temps

if you undervolt, you are giving more headroom on your power envelope so frequencies will increase ( but you need temps to be in check ).

Actually, I didn't know Y-Crusher, running the stability test now ... almost finished. This is really good to do a "quick" validation, even for mems.


----------



## THUMPer1

Anyone setting CO to -30 and expecting it to be 100% stable is delusional.


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 7 and 8.


Hey thank you!

3 hours of P95 didn't crash but YC spit out my bad offset's rapidly. Had to bring 4 cores down an offset or two too pass.

This saved me a lot of time



http://imgur.com/a/qSGtwBI


----------



## Pedros

THUMPer1 said:


> Anyone setting CO to -30 and expecting it to be 100% stable is delusional.


I have -30 on some of my cores... and I'm stable... maybe a little delusional from all these weird times we're living, but ... still... stable


----------



## hyder711

Hello guys!!!

i got my x570 unify and 5800x last night. I did not have amd system before and the bios settings are a bit confusing to me. I have gone through the last couple of pages in this thread and changed some settings in bios. However if someone can give me a summarized list of options that i should tweak first, it will be really helpful for me.

What i want to achieve is stock or a bit better performance at lower voltage and temperature.

System info
Win 10.
x570 unify (A70. bios)
5800x
rtx 3080
g.skil 8gbx2 ram (3200mhz)

80+ gold 850w psu.
Cooler - NH-D15s (single fan version)

The core voltage shoots upto 1.48 volt and sometimes idles at 1.4 volt with temp at 75c cinebench R20. (i am guessing at summer this will go over 85c), clock speed 4.35 ghz (all core)

Right now the only settings i changed in the bios is PBO-advanced, PPT-110w, Package power limit-110w, dram voltage-override-1.35 volt. If i use cpu vore offset/override, the cpu gets stuck at 3.8 ghz/1.1v.

i do not plan to tweak advanced settings like IF clock or oc the ram at this moment since the ram i use is carp (3200mhz @ C16.). In my place no good ram is available like C14 3200 or C16 3600 (forget about b-die).

So i hope you guys can help me with lowering vcore value and temp without sacrificing too much performance.

If you need any more information let me know.

Thanks in advance.

forgot to add-cpu idles at 40 c.


----------



## mongoled

THUMPer1 said:


> Anyone setting CO to -30 and expecting it to be 100% stable is delusional.


Welcome to the twilight zone

😂😂


RosaPanteren said:


> Hey thank you!
> 
> 3 hours of P95 didn't crash but YC spit out my bad offset's rapidly. Had to bring 4 cores down an offset or two too pass.
> 
> This saved me a lot of time
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qSGtwBI


Your welcome





Pedros said:


> I have -30 on some of my cores... and I'm stable... maybe a little delusional from all these weird times we're living, but ... still... stable


😍😍


----------



## BluePaint

good cooling helps a lot to stabilize sth like -30


----------



## lifes931

mongoled said:


> Those of you using CO,
> 
> You can do quick check for "stability" when using high negative values.
> 
> Simply use Y-Cruncher (latest version) and only run test 7 and 8.
> 
> It will reboot your PC pretty quickly.
> 
> Using -30 on all cores, is perfectly stable running all C15, C20, C23 single/multi
> 
> Is stable running "Doom Eternal"
> 
> Is stable running TM5
> 
> But once you run test Y-Cruncher 7/8, it will reboot the PC after a few minutes if the values you are testing are no good!
> 
> If you are lucky it will just crash a core


Thank you for the suggestion. By 7/8 do you mean 17 and 18?


----------



## mongoled

lifes931 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. By 7/8 do you mean 17 and 18?
> View attachment 2472753


Ughh, good catch.

Brain fart, you are correct in that I wrote the wrong thing!

8 - clear all test selection

What I should have said was to select tests 15/16

So it would be

Type 1 --> Enter
Type 8 --> Enter
Type 15 --> Enter
Type 16 --> Enter
Type 0 --> Enter

Sorry about that


----------



## Pedros

or you just type 7
enable all tests
and then 0 ... start stress testing


----------



## mongoled

Pedros said:


> or you just type 7
> enable all tests
> and then 0 ... start stress testing


Of course you can run all tests, is just that test 15/16 are very sensitive to CO, the other tests will run regardless, where as 15/16 will crash the PC more quickly


----------



## Pedros

Yeah, but for relatively quick overall stability tests, it does a good job going with all the tests because, as I said earlier ... sometimes the issue doesn't appear when your on full load but on lighter workloads.

One of the issues with CO is when you think you're ok, and out of the blue, on idle, it just restarts. Yes we can disable c-states and all ... but in this specific scenario with the CO, we need to understand if it's stable in full load and light loads. ( usually light loads are == low voltage & frequency spikes ... if the cores don't have enough juice they will just crash )


----------



## mongoled

Pedros said:


> Yeah, but for relatively quick overall stability tests, it does a good job going with all the tests because, as I said earlier ... sometimes the issue doesn't appear when your on full load but on lighter workloads.
> 
> One of the issues with CO is when you think you're ok, and out of the blue, on idle, it just restarts. Yes we can disable c-states and all ... but in this specific scenario with the CO, we need to understand if it's stable in full load and light loads.


Yes of course, but for quickly finding what works or not you can use test 15/16 and after those are stable than run all the tests, which is what I do.

Its just to save time.

Re non load workloads triggering unstable CO, I have not got round to testing that yet


----------



## Pedros

Btw, get the boost tester app ( google search ).
You can apply super light workloads and see the max freq your CPU is boosting too


----------



## Pedros

Question for those who are using liquid metal on the CPU ...
Is it worth it?


----------



## mongoled

Pedros said:


> Btw, get the boost tester app ( google search ).
> You can apply super light workloads and see the max freq your CPU is boosting too


Already on it 





Pedros said:


> Question for those who are using liquid metal on the CPU ...
> Is it worth it?


Define "worth" 

If you going to use liquid metal on the Ryzen IHS you need to make sure both surfaces are completely flat!

Otherwise you are wasting time and resources.

And yes I have used liquid metal, when both surfaces mate well its very good for temps which is great for Ryzen.

Maximum overclock remains the same at ambient temperatures


----------



## hyder711

did anyone managed to use offset voltage method without getting locked at 3.8 ghz all core?


----------



## mongoled

hyder711 said:


> did anyone managed to use offset voltage method without getting locked at 3.8 ghz all core?


It works for me with the A85 BIOS.


----------



## aussie7

hyder711 said:


> did anyone managed to use offset voltage method without getting locked at 3.8 ghz all core?


I used override mode to set cpu volts with out locking the cpu speed in bios A85


----------



## RosaPanteren

Pedros said:


> you might encounter other issues on light workloads too, where you will restart out of the blue ... so don't try only heavy loads.
> Again, after 1 week of messing up with those voltages, you'll start to understand what your CPU likes or not in terms of undervolting certain cores.
> 
> And yeah this has everything to do with the AMD algorithm and the power envelope
> 
> voltage > frequency > temps
> 
> if you undervolt, you are giving more headroom on your power envelope so frequencies will increase ( but you need temps to be in check ).
> 
> Actually, I didn't know Y-Crusher, running the stability test now ... almost finished. This is really good to do a "quick" validation, even for mems.


How would you recommend to test for low load/light weight instability?

I’ve run memtest with only one instance of the program and with low memory allocation, but I would like to test this some more.


----------



## hyder711

mongoled said:


> It works for me with the A85 BIOS.


with or without pbo+co? the temps are giving me a headache. idle 40c, in game close to 90c. currently i am running all stock except pbo manual with ppt at 110w and co all core -15 offset. 
any change in vcore locks cpu at 3.8 ghz even after updating to A85 (beta from msi website).


----------



## edhutner

Pedros said:


> Question for those who are using liquid metal on the CPU ...
> Is it worth it?


On my previous R9 3950X I used liquid metal (TG Conductonaut). I dont remember the exact numbers but temperature was noticeably better than TG Hydronaut. The problem came when I wanted to remove the cpu for upgrade. It was sticked very hard to the water block. And later when I removed it from the water block I and cleaned it I found out that the writings on the cpu heatspreader were almost unreadable. Anyway that was not a big problem and I sold it easily.

Currently my new cpu is with TG Hydronaut, but probably in the future I will put liquid metal again


----------



## mongoled

hyder711 said:


> with or without pbo+co? the temps are giving me a headache. idle 40c, in game close to 90c. currently i am running all stock except pbo manual with ppt at 110w and co all core -15 offset.
> any change in vcore locks cpu at 3.8 ghz even after updating to A85 (beta from msi website).


From what I have test so far it seems to be that the "best" results are achieved by using a combination of PPT/TDC/EDC, CPU LLC, Max Overide Offset, CPU Saler with CO on a per core basis.

The only place I have seen that using this methodology gives "bad" results is with ALL core AVX2 workloads.

I.e. Overclocking with CO will end up knocking CPU frequency to 4400 mhz but if you do a tuned manual ALL core overclock you can get a much higher frequency but with higher temps.

I have also tried to use a positive offset voltage in combination with CO but the results, as you have seen, is higher temps without any real world benefits.

The issue you are describing I saw with previous BIOS, i.e. any setting of offset voltage with PBO saw my CPU being stuck at 3800 mhz, because the voltage was stuck at just over 1.0v ......


----------



## hyder711

mongoled said:


> From what I have test so far it seems to be that the "best" results are achieved by using a combination of PPT/TDC/EDC, CPU LLC, Max Overide Offset, CPU Saler with CO on a per core basis.
> 
> The only place I have seen that using this methodology gives "bad" results is with ALL core AVX2 workloads.
> 
> I.e. Overclocking with CO will end up knocking CPU frequency to 4400 mhz but if you do a tuned manual ALL core overclock you can get a much higher frequency but with higher temps.
> 
> I have also tried to use a positive offset voltage in combination with CO but the results, as you have seen, is higher temps without any real world benefits.
> 
> The issue you are describing I saw with previous BIOS, i.e. any setting of offset voltage with PBO saw my CPU being stuck at 3800 mhz, because the voltage was stuck at just over 1.0v ......


can you share your bios values for different settings? do you use offset+override or only override or amd oc? i do not wish to over clock. stock perf is enough. only thing i don't want to see is 1.5 vcore with temp in the 80~90s. did you manually fix core frequency or let it run auto?
did you get the bios from msi website? A85 still locks at 3.8 ghz with or without pbo.


----------



## Pedros

ok ... something's not right here ... it can be cpu dependent but I wouldn't think so ...

Please try to put your PBO Power Limits on Auto ... Setting up in Manual ... and setting to motherboard ... 

Do you get different results? On my side, that's broken, since everything is as it was on Auto ...


----------



## hyder711

Pedros said:


> ok ... something's not right here ... it can be cpu dependent but I wouldn't think so ...
> 
> Please try to put your PBO Power Limits on Auto ... Setting up in Manual ... and setting to motherboard ...
> 
> Do you get different results? On my side, that's broken, since everything is as it was on Auto ...


assuming you are talking about my problem, i will give it a go.


----------



## Pedros

generally ... because we may find that different people have different behaviors with the same A85 bios


----------



## hyder711

Pedros said:


> generally ... because we may find that different people have different behaviors with the same A85 bios


nothing works. as soon as i input anything in the override voltage field it gets stuck at 3.8 ghz although the vcore changes as per overridden value.


----------



## Pedros

... oh MSI MSI ... you are still using junior developers to write Bios ... *** ...


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> generally ... because we may find that different people have different behaviors with the same A85 bios


Well, I can confirm that changing these limits works for me as if it changes how much my CPU uses according to HW Info. I cannot, however, increase the single core performance of my chip beyond what you see bellow. Even getting to this has taken me many days, do you guys have any suggestions? Also on the memory, I am not 100% done but more suggestions are wellcomed to get more performance.










These are the PBO settings I am using, and they appear stable, for now.

























Your help is greatly appreciated.

Edit: double screenshot


----------



## Pedros

are 6 and 14 your best cores?
pay attention that your performance may be lower if you underclock cores that need power to peak frequencies ... even if they don't crash, they will not boost as high as they can and/or keep a constant frequency.


----------



## Paddydapro

Pedros said:


> are 6 and 14 your best cores?
> pay attention that your performance may be lower if you underclock cores that need power to peak frequencies ... even if they don't crash, they will not boost as high as they can and/or keep a constant frequency.


could you please explain to me how to read the numbers for best cores in HWinfo64? there are 2 numbers and also there sometimes are 2 of the same number would be really cool if you could clarify this for me 

btw. am running -20 allcore stable but want to know how to test if I get more performance out of undervolting one core more or less therefore i would like to first try my best cores so I don't have to try any wrong ones for nothing.

and a screenshot from my hwinfo64 for comparison


----------



## Pedros

E.g. Perf #3/4 ... basically on the left it's the windows preferred core rating ... on the right is like Ryzen Master and comes from the CPU.

This is an AMD "thing", Intel does not have this.

*Best Cores:*
Are the ones that performer the best due to the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself

*Preferred Cores:*
Are the ones that windows uses more often This has not much to do with the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself but due to the scheduler and core rotation policies. Most of the time they are the best cores, but I saw samples where they were not.

For OC we should choose the value on the right since this is set from the factory.

So your best cores on CCD 1 are:

Core 4 #1
Core 2 #2
Core 6 #3

On CCD 2

Core 10 #9
Core 13 #10
Core 11 #11


--

In my case, core 0 and 1 and the preferred cores and correspond to my 2 best cores


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> E.g. Perf #3/4 ... basically on the left it's the windows preferred core rating ... on the right is like Ryzen Master and comes from the CPU.
> 
> This is an AMD "thing", Intel does not have this.
> 
> *Best Cores:*
> Are the ones that performer the best due to the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself
> 
> *Preferred Cores:*
> Are the ones that windows uses more often This has not much to do with the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself but due to the scheduler and core rotation policies. Most of the time they are the best cores, but I saw samples where they were not.
> 
> For OC we should choose the value on the right since this is set from the factory.
> 
> So your best cores on CCD 1 are:
> 
> Core 4 #1
> Core 2 #2
> Core 6 #3
> 
> On CCD 2
> 
> Core 10 #9
> Core 13 #10
> Core 11 #11
> 
> 
> --
> 
> In my case, core 0 and 1 and the preferred cores and correspond to my 2 best cores
> 
> View attachment 2472811


Those are impresive. In my case lowering the best cores decreases my scores. I honestly have no idea how to improve the scores.


----------



## RosaPanteren

Pedros said:


> E.g. Perf #3/4 ... basically on the left it's the windows preferred core rating ... on the right is like Ryzen Master and comes from the CPU.
> 
> This is an AMD "thing", Intel does not have this.
> 
> *Best Cores:*
> Are the ones that performer the best due to the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself
> 
> *Preferred Cores:*
> Are the ones that windows uses more often This has not much to do with the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself but due to the scheduler and core rotation policies. Most of the time they are the best cores, but I saw samples where they were not.
> 
> For OC we should choose the value on the right since this is set from the factory.
> 
> So your best cores on CCD 1 are:
> 
> Core 4 #1
> Core 2 #2
> Core 6 #3
> 
> On CCD 2
> 
> Core 10 #9
> Core 13 #10
> Core 11 #11
> 
> 
> --
> 
> In my case, core 0 and 1 and the preferred cores and correspond to my 2 best cores
> 
> View attachment 2472811


Holy moly....

What offset do you run on the best cores?

And what how does your llc and power limit look like?

sorry lots of questions here....thx for the perf explanation👍


----------



## Hale59

Got this from twatter a few minutes ago...


----------



## Sphex_

Hale59 said:


> Got this from twatter a few minutes ago...
> View attachment 2472853


Neat. Lets hope the Official 1.1.9.0 BIOSes are better than the beta ones we have now...


----------



## Pedros

new top 1T scores  i'm battling with Forsaken here


----------



## Forsaken1

Congrats Pedro.GREAT tweaking.Keep pushin.


----------



## Paddydapro

Pedros said:


> new top 1T scores  i'm battling with Forsaken here
> 
> View attachment 2472868


holy **** that's insane.. I am stuck at 678 or so... FeelsBadMan my cores just won't go over 4,95 in effective no matter what I do I tried so much, maybe it's my windows version compatability with agesa i dont know but it just seems impossible, am on ltsc version of win 10 its its always behind in some updates what do you guys think


----------



## eliwankenobi

Pedros said:


> new top 1T scores  i'm battling with Forsaken here
> 
> View attachment 2472868


Now I want a 5950X more so than a 5900X.... Damn it AMD!! Why are you not available??? (In Amazon LOL). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale59

What do you people think of this?


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> What do you people think of this?
> 
> View attachment 2472911


Photoshop magic? Haha.


----------



## Scoty

Sphex_ said:


> Neat. Lets hope the Official 1.1.9.0 BIOSes are better than the beta ones we have now...


Latest A85 run here rock stable. No problem.

I have test now the curve and idk but whene i have pbo off i get in CB20 4431 and i am under 70 degrees. Whene i set now all core -10 or -15 i get 4601 points but i have 80 degress??? Why i get now much higher degress? I thought if less voltage then less temperature.


----------



## ramntry

Re the multitude of recommendations to set CO to larger (by absolute value) negative values for all cores but the best / preferred ones as the base voltage curve is supposedly lower for best / preferred cores: whoever sees this working, do you actually observe lower minimum voltages at idle (easier to get reasonable data with C-states disabled) at best cores?

I don't. Hence the theory that such a setting isn't actually stable, as in, your non-best cores with higher (by absolute value) negative voltage offsets are in fact unstable at low load, it's just much harder to reproduce an actual crash as the OS doesn't put anything on those cores under light load. Just a theory, but like I said, I don't actually observe lower voltages at idle at best cores (when voltage offset is off or just the same for all cores).

Thoughts?


----------



## mongoled

Using CO without having an idea of what voltages are applied to each core is akin to white water rafting

😂 😂 

I strongly suggest that those of you who want to really fine tune their cores for maximum performance at minimum heatloads to do the following.

First, you need to have an idea on what CO does to your cores with regards to voltages and frequency, so......

First, set the followng settings.

All voltages on AUTO
CPU LLC to the weakest,i.e. the setting that gives you the most vdroop
CPU Scaler 10X (this is to counteract the weak CPU LLC that has been applied)
CPU Boost Override: Set to the maximum value that still causes you lowest core to increase its frequency, I set this to 250 mhz
PPT/TDC/EDC set manually to the maximum values defined by AMD for CPU wattage i.e. I have my 5600X that is a 65W CPU set to 95W CPU through PBO settings that are 142W/95A/140W
CO all core to -30

Lets call this profile "Boost"

Once you have these set, its time to get the "Boost" profile baseline measurements

Use CB23 running single core test
Use Process Lasso to assign CB23 to each core
Use HWInfo64 to monitor average frequency and average voltage for each core.

So we fire up CB23, HWInfo64 and Process Lasso

Start the single core test, go and set process affinity to the first core in Process Lasso, press the "Clock" symbol to reset HWInfo64 data logging, after the test has run for 1 minute, note down the CPU frequency/voltage for the first core.

Do this procedure for all cores.

Reboot PC, set optimised defaults, we will call this profile "Default"

Set PBO to the settings used above

Boot to Windows and use CB23 to record the boost frequency/voltage of all the cores.

Now you have your baseline data for default settings as per PBO and maximum CO settings as per PBO with LLC/Boost etc.

The first thing you should notice regards the data is that your "best cores" will use the least voltage in both scenarios.

Thats is why setting CO values blind is not a very good idea, lol

From here on forth you need to use your skills and time to analyse the data and carefully make decisions based on the two baselines you have.

This will be a tedious process if you really want to finely tweak your CO but at least now you know what happens with regards to using CO and frequency/voltages across your cores.

Myself personally, I use CB23 single core test to test each core independently with its own CO value.

The voltage applied per core at the "Default" baseline I use as the target voltage for the core with my CPU Boost Overide setting.

So I adjust CO for that core so that when I test for stability using CB23 and look at the voltages in HWInfo it is the same as that in the "Default" profile for that core.

Once I have run a stable C23, I will change the CO value for the core to a more negative value and repeat the test with a lower value until I get instability. Once instability is detected i would raise the CO value by 2 or 4 and test again.

After I will use Y-Cruncher and tests 15/16 to see if the PC is stable or not. If it is not you need to raise the CO value as to apply more voltage to that core.

Do this procedure for each core, or, you can take shortcuts by applying the same CO settings to cores that share the same frequency/voltage metrics.

Once you have done this for all cores I again use Y-Cruncher all tests to test general stability and then TM5.

Testing non load scenarios is more difficult, but I believe having any sort of monitoring software active on the PC is enough to test such scenarios as such software should trigger cores coming in/out of sleeps states which s one of the primary reasons of instabilites at idle settings


----------



## lifes931

I just cant get my scores up it seems. Put it back in stock, PBO disabled to get a baseline and I think I just got a dud chip to be honest. What were your 5950x all stock results?


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> Photoshop magic? Haha.


Looks like it, but is not. Is manual screenshot I took from a bigger picture.


----------



## Pedros

ramntry said:


> Re the multitude of recommendations to set CO to larger (by absolute value) negative values for all cores but the best / preferred ones as the base voltage curve is supposedly lower for best / preferred cores: whoever sees this working, do you actually observe lower minimum voltages at idle (easier to get reasonable data with C-states disabled) at best cores?
> 
> I don't. Hence the theory that such a setting isn't actually stable, as in, your non-best cores with higher (by absolute value) negative voltage offsets are in fact unstable at low load, it's just much harder to reproduce an actual crash as the OS doesn't put anything on those cores under light load. Just a theory, but like I said, I don't actually observe lower voltages at idle at best cores (when voltage offset is off or just the same for all cores).
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah in my use case I saw values come down with super low min voltages ( I even saw 0.224v )


----------



## Pedros

amazing ... set the PBO limits to motherboards and from there to Manual ... and










Nope... doesn't change... LOL what the hell ... Hooray for A85


----------



## Forsaken1

Hale59 said:


> What do you people think of this?
> 
> View attachment 2472911


Top notch if no whea errors which is doubtful at this point.


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> amazing ... set the PBO limits to motherboards and from there to Manual ... and
> 
> View attachment 2472951
> 
> 
> Nope... doesn't change... LOL what the hell ... Hooray for A85


That is weird, they definitely work for me. I can set auto (as above) motherboard (500, 210, 230 I think) or what ever I chose manually and it shows in ryzen master plus actually does the thing as reported by HW info. 

Which menu are you using? The one in the Overclocking Tab or Settings tab? I am using Overclocking tab one to very little actual success...


----------



## kmellz

Pretty easy to see if it works or not, set EDC high and do whatever load, if it burns through the motherboard, it works! 😂 But really, just use hwinfo, you can see the limits there and they work for me at least (A85)


----------



## Pedros

from the settings > AMD Overclocking ... or from the OC side ... behavior is the same.
kmellz ... I know that, I'm not saying this because I don't know what I'm doing...

it's really broken on my side  

Need to do a clear CMOS to see if there's nothing hanging


----------



## hyder711

what is idle frequency, voltage for zen3 when c-state is enabled? my cpu idles at 3.8ghz with over 1.4 vcore when idle but when load is applied the vcore drops below 1.2v.

btw vcore override+offset/override will lock frequency at 3.8 ghz or drop at/below 3 ghz while consuming more power with higher temp but with low vcore- no idea how.

is running co blindly with negative offset degrades cpu? cause i was doing that🤪🤪. now i am gonna test individual core this weekend. what llc level you guys generally use for stability?


----------



## t4t3r

Hale59 said:


> What do you people think of this?
> 
> View attachment 2472911


That's around 4ns lower than the lowest we've seen verified so something doesn't seem quite right unless 4000 c14 can somehow knock that much latency off which I kinda doubt. May need to try the latest version of Aida which is 6.32 as earlier versions weren't configured yet for Ryzen 5000 and showed incorrect results. Post a ZenTimings screenshot too.

We can bench Aida at some wild timings and speeds but if it errors within a 10 seconds in TM5 it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Pedros

latest Geekbench run:
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C35 - Geekbench Browser

and CB20:










Ok, i'm now understanding what's wrong with this A85... it's really broken LOL


----------



## Paddydapro

Pedros said:


> latest Geekbench run:
> Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C35 - Geekbench Browser
> 
> and CB20:
> View attachment 2472962
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm now understanding what's wrong with this A85... it's really broken LOL


that's insane! can I somehow copy your profile?  what windows version are you using btw.? gonna go from ltsc 1809 to pro 2004 because it's not boosting correctly and maybe that will help


----------



## Pedros

i'm on the Beta builds ( Windows Insiders )

I can send you my specs, of course, but that won't help you since each CPU is different ... :x


----------



## hyder711

is there anyone who knows how to lower idle/low load vcore? i am losing my mind when i see the vcore at 1.45~1.48 volt..............arrrrrggghhh.


----------



## PJVol

Hale59 said:


> What do you people think of this?


1.63V VDIMM ?


----------



## Pedros

hyder711 said:


> is there anyone who knows how to lower idle/low load vcore? i am losing my mind when i see the vcore at 1.45~1.48 volt..............arrrrrggghhh.


It's normal on Ryzen to see vcore jumps to 1.45 ~1.48


----------



## aditrex

hello guyz im new here i would love someone to ask or help if we can get my system stable im runing 5800x on msi x570 unify also runing 3800mhz with tweaked subtimings but for some reason i dont get stability in BFV multiplayer but on other hand occt test pass do u have any suggestion on where to test my ram besides occt or i im doing something wrong also note im runing all core oc 4.6 with 1.320volts llc lvl 2


----------



## jomama22

Pedros said:


> latest Geekbench run:
> Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C35 - Geekbench Browser
> 
> and CB20:
> View attachment 2472962
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm now understanding what's wrong with this A85... it's really broken LOL


This is with the older 1D2 bios from my ace:








The highest single score I got was 665.

This is with an effective single clock of ~5120max and all core effective of ~4725

So I'm not sure what your effectives seem to land for single, you showed some posts of near 5200 but I'm not so sure that is what you are actually hitting or if it's doing anything for you.

I'v been testing a dark her for a few weeks now and all core PBO on it is pretty crippled it seems. Cant get above 12100 on it with the same curve optimizer settings. I believe the EDC limit is slightly lower @ 200 vs 215 for the motherboard settings.

When using the ace, a setting of 210 on the edc actually gave me better results that 215.

The dynamic oc switcher of the dark hero make these odd all core PBO behavior null and void though since I just set all core manual to 4825 and get 12650+ all core that way while retaining the same single core of pbo.


----------



## Hale59

t4t3r said:


> That's around 4ns lower than the lowest we've seen verified so something doesn't seem quite right unless 4000 c14 can somehow knock that much latency off which I kinda doubt. May need to try the latest version of Aida which is 6.32 as earlier versions weren't configured yet for Ryzen 5000 and showed incorrect results. Post a ZenTimings screenshot too.
> 
> We can bench Aida at some wild timings and speeds but if it errors within a 10 seconds in TM5 it doesn't matter much.





PJVol said:


> 1.63V VDIMM ?


To be honest, I cannot confirm its veracity.


----------



## kmellz

For everyone using high EDC ~ closer to 200, what's your temps? I'm using cooler in sig, and if I set EDC over ~170 or so it skyrockets to 90 and above putting any kind of stresstest on it, doesn't really clock higher though. What's your other limits?


----------



## N2Gaming

Just finished reading all the posts going back from Halloween day. I was going from page to page hoping the BIOS / AGESA would be fixed by the time I got to the last page. I have been thinking I would like to upgrade from the 3800x to a 5900x and was hoping I’d see some good examples of what I can expect if I did the switch. So far from reading up the results from the broken BIOS’s I’m not seeing a great reason for the switch atm. At least not on this board.

Are other OC enthusiasts mother boards still experiencing the same problems with memory and other issues? I can remember when AMD provided support for AM2+ Boards to run AM3 CPU’s however I had a Foxconn Destroyer at the time and Foxconn was not able or willing to ever support the AM3 chips properly. Yes we could run the AM3 chips but they were really gimped/handicapped when it came to overclocking. I hope all the problems with this boards bios gets all worked out in the next couple of BIOS updates.


----------



## dk_mic

Pedros said:


> from the settings > AMD Overclocking ... or from the OC side ... behavior is the same.
> kmellz ... I know that, I'm not saying this because I don't know what I'm doing...
> 
> it's really broken on my side
> 
> Need to do a clear CMOS to see if there's nothing hanging


are you sure you are changing it in the right menu? Changes in the AMD overclocking under "advanced settings" didnt do anything, so set it to AUTO here, but changes under OC -> advanced cpu options work for me @A85

also: can you share all your voltages, offsets, LLC if not stock?


----------



## Pedros

jomama22 said:


> This is with the older 1D2 bios from my ace:
> View attachment 2472986
> 
> The highest single score I got was 665.
> 
> This is with an effective single clock of ~5120max and all core effective of ~4725
> 
> So I'm not sure what your effectives seem to land for single, you showed some posts of near 5200 but I'm not so sure that is what you are actually hitting or if it's doing anything for you.
> 
> I'v been testing a dark her for a few weeks now and all core PBO on it is pretty crippled it seems. Cant get above 12100 on it with the same curve optimizer settings. I believe the EDC limit is slightly lower @ 200 vs 215 for the motherboard settings.
> 
> When using the ace, a setting of 210 on the edc actually gave me better results that 215.
> 
> The dynamic oc switcher of the dark hero make these odd all core PBO behavior null and void though since I just set all core manual to 4825 and get 12650+ all core that way while retaining the same single core of pbo.


Sorry I don’t know if i understand your post ...
i wasn't comparing/competing scores but documenting CO results... multi to be specific since the two 5950x results on the image are mine..



I'm glad you scored 665, good for you my friend


----------



## Pedros

dk_mic said:


> are you sure you are changing it in the right menu? Changes in the AMD overclocking under "advanced settings" didnt do anything, so set it to AUTO here, but changes under OC -> advanced cpu options work for me @A85
> 
> also: can you share all your voltages, offsets, LLC if not stock?


I cleared CMOS today... now it's behaving as you say but it wasn't ... ohhhh wellll ... but still broken, can't have two different patterns for the same values


----------



## jomama22

Pedros said:


> Sorry I don’t know if i understand your post ...
> i wasn't comparing/competing scores but documenting CO results... multi to be specific since the two 5950x results on the image are mine..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you scored 665, good for you my friend


Wasn't my point to compete. Was just pointing out that if you are getting effective clocks of 5200 during single core runs, then it seems like something is lowering your r20 scores or that the 5200 effective isn't doing anything beyond the ~5120 or so mine was running.

I feel like since the 1.1.9.0 agesa, single core pbo results have lowered slightly at the same effective clock speeds. Possibly due to the 'stability improvements' incorporated in this agesa. I'v also noticed, as it seems others have as well, that the curve optimizer offsets have shifted somewhat during load testing. Basically, you can achieve lower offsets on the curve, but they bring the same performance as the higher offsets did I'm the previous agesa/bios'.


----------



## Pedros

I must admit I didn't check what freq i was getting since I try to close all apps while doing these testing benches  

Yes, the latest bios updates with agesa 1.1.9.0 dropped performance if you keep your settings. the thing I noticed is that you need to retest your settings with "more aggressive" offsets. At some point, you will gain some performance here and there.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is anyone using a M.2 4.0 and getting read write speeds as listed on the drives specifications ? I ask because I was browsing through the user manual and it does not mention M.2 speeds above 2280+. See pic below taken from the user manual on MSI support page.


----------



## Sphex_

N2Gaming said:


> Is anyone using a M.2 4.0 and getting read write speeds as listed on the drives specifications ? I ask because I was browsing through the user manual and it does not mention M.2 speeds above 2280+. See pic below taken from the user manual on MSI support page.
> 
> View attachment 2473054


Lol bro, that's the size of the NVMe drive. Not the speed.


----------



## N2Gaming

That may seem funny to you but I think you are wrong. Without being a comedian perhaps you can school me on what drives have a size of 2242 , 2260 & 2280. It does not indicate a GB or TB designation of drive types.

Edit: Ok please see my next post below before replying


----------



## N2Gaming

Sphex_ said:


> Lol bro, that's the size of the NVMe drive. Not the speed.


 I know you think my lack of knowledge and experience is funny but it does not do anyone any good in this thread to poke fun at someone for not knowing this. I’m obviously trying to learn. Perhaps a little help on your end could have went a long way. Regardless I’ll extend my apology for saying I think you are wrong. Now I understand the size 22110. Perhaps MSI could have used 2242/2260/2280/22110mm to indicate size of width by length. We’re not all experts at everything when it comes to hardware technologies and meanings of numbering schemes.

Here is what I used to correct myself.



> *Size Matters*
> M.2 modules come in different sizes and can also be utilized for Wi-Fi, WWAN, Bluetooth, GPS, and NFC.
> M.2 SSDs typically come in three dimensions, which may be deduced from the card name —2242, 2260, and 2280 — "22" represents the width in millimeters (mm), while the next two digits represent the length, also in mm. The longer the drive, the more NAND flash chips can be mounted; hence, more capacity.
> In choosing the right size, one has to consider how many SSDs can be packed into a chassis, as well as thermal management issues, which may be a significant factor for sustained performance. If the area for dissipating heat is insufficient, it may result to poor performance and instability in the long run.
> The picture below shows ATP M.2 SSDs in different lengths.


I found that in the following link.









What is M.2? Keys and Sockets Explained


An M.2 SSD is “keyed” to prevent insertion of a card connector (male) to an incompatible socket (female) on the host. The M.2 specification identifies 12 key IDs on the module card and socket interface but M.2 SSDs typically use three common keys: B, M, and B+M




www.atpinc.com


----------



## Scoty

Scoty said:


> Latest A85 run here rock stable. No problem.
> 
> I have test now the curve and idk but whene i have pbo off i get in CB20 4431 and i am under 70 degrees. Whene i set now all core -10 or -15 i get 4601 points but i have 80 degress??? Why i get now much higher degress? I thought if less voltage then less temperature.


Any ideas why get much higher temps with negative settings??


----------



## Cidious

N2Gaming said:


> I know you think my lack of knowledge and experience is funny but it does not do anyone any good in this thread to poke fun at someone for not knowing this. I’m obviously trying to learn. Perhaps a little help on your end could have went a long way. Regardless I’ll extend my apology for saying I think you are wrong. Now I understand the size 22110. Perhaps MSI could have used 2242/2260/2280/22110mm to indicate size of width by length. We’re not all experts at everything when it comes to hardware technologies and meanings of numbering schemes.
> 
> Here is what I used to correct myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that in the following link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is M.2? Keys and Sockets Explained
> 
> 
> An M.2 SSD is “keyed” to prevent insertion of a card connector (male) to an incompatible socket (female) on the host. The M.2 specification identifies 12 key IDs on the module card and socket interface but M.2 SSDs typically use three common keys: B, M, and B+M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atpinc.com


Lol BRO! Calm down.. you've got almost 10.000 posts here.. you don't seem like a noob. He just said 'lol bro, that's the size' and you go on some crusade? What's gotten into you?


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Lol BRO! Calm down.. you've got almost 10.000 posts here.. you don't seem like a noob. He just said 'lol bro, that's the size' and you go on some crusade? What's gotten into you?


The power of the EGO is strong


----------



## Hale59




----------



## Scoty

@mongoled which stable settings use you now for your 5600x?


----------



## Hale59

Hale59 said:


> View attachment 2473098
> 
> View attachment 2473099


----------



## Sphex_

N2Gaming said:


> I know you think my lack of knowledge and experience is funny but it does not do anyone any good in this thread to poke fun at someone for not knowing this. I’m obviously trying to learn. Perhaps a little help on your end could have went a long way. Regardless I’ll extend my apology for saying I think you are wrong. Now I understand the size 22110. Perhaps MSI could have used 2242/2260/2280/22110mm to indicate size of width by length. We’re not all experts at everything when it comes to hardware technologies and meanings of numbering schemes.
> 
> Here is what I used to correct myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that in the following link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is M.2? Keys and Sockets Explained
> 
> 
> An M.2 SSD is “keyed” to prevent insertion of a card connector (male) to an incompatible socket (female) on the host. The M.2 specification identifies 12 key IDs on the module card and socket interface but M.2 SSDs typically use three common keys: B, M, and B+M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atpinc.com


My intent was not to mock or offend you. Apologies. It was a quick reaction post and it could've done without the "lol". That being said I'm glad you were able to find the information on your own after reading my lackluster comment and learn for yourself. Seems to be rare these days. Where people want information spoon fed to them.


----------



## mongoled

Hale59 said:


> What do you people think of this?
> 
> View attachment 2472911


Bugged result, way too low ns for mclk/fclk combo with timings shown ..



Scoty said:


> Any ideas why get much higher temps with negative settings??


Because PBO disabled means disabled, so no boosting of cores less heat.

CO uses PBO so irrespective of negative values, your cores are boosting to higher frequencies hence more heat.

Nothing strange about your results they are perfectly normal



Scoty said:


> @mongoled which stable settings use you now for your 5600x?


Not finished testing,

Currently testing

CPU vCore: AUTO
CPU LLC: 6
PPT: 142W
TDC: 95A
EDC: 140W
PBO: 350mhz, 10X Scaler
CO:
Core0 -16 (5th best)
Core1 -14 (3rd best)
Core2 -18 (1st)
Core3 -16 (4th best)
Core4 -14 (6th)
Core5 -18 (2nd best)


----------



## hyder711

Pedros said:


> It's normal on Ryzen to see vcore jumps to 1.45 ~1.48


at idle? not jumping, constantly sitting over 1.4v?


----------



## hyder711

mongoled said:


> Bugged result, way too low ns for mclk/fclk combo with timings shown ..
> 
> 
> Because PBO disabled means disabled, so no boosting of cores less heat.
> 
> CO uses PBO so irrespective of negative values, your cores are boosting to higher frequencies hence more heat.
> 
> Nothing strange about your results they are perfectly normal
> 
> 
> Not finished testing,
> 
> Currently testing
> 
> CPU vCore: AUTO
> CPU LLC: 6
> PPT: 142W
> TDC: 95A
> EDC: 140W
> PBO: 350mhz, 10X Scaler
> CO:
> Core0 -16 (5th best)
> Core1 -14 (3rd best)
> Core2 -18 (1st)
> Core3 -16 (4th best)
> Core4 -14 (6th)
> Core5 -18 (2nd best)


idle/low load core voltage? load voltage? thermals?


----------



## lifes931

After my lack of success with PBO I have been tuning my RAM a bit more:









I got that one error at 700% ish. I think that is stable enough for me. Any suggestions for lowering latency? My tWR does not go lower without throwing errors at like 200% which is a shame since it looks to increase performance quite a bit. I can bench it as low as 10.


----------



## Pedros

lifes931 said:


> After my lack of success with PBO I have been tuning my RAM a bit more:
> View attachment 2473126
> 
> 
> I got that one error at 700% ish. I think that is stable enough for me. Any suggestions for lowering latency? My tWR does not go lower without throwing errors at like 200% which is a shame since it looks to increase performance quite a bit. I can bench it as low as 10.


----------



## Pedros

Yeah that tWR is somehow high

Here's mine to compare:


----------



## N2Gaming

Cidious said:


> Lol BRO! Calm down.. you've got almost 10.000 posts here.. you don't seem like a noob. He just said 'lol bro, that's the size' and you go on some crusade? What's gotten into you?


 you are correct, I’m not a noob and if you look back to 2011 and prior years when most of those post were made you would know that.

Technologies have changed quite a bit since then and I am out of date with understanding all the new tech acronyms and topologies of new hardware. My last Mobo was a MSI NF980-G65. EUFI, SSD, Ryzen etc etc etc are all new technologies to me.

What ever happened to OCN? This use to be a nice place to share knowledge and help our fellow brethren understand technology instead of laughing at them and acting like a child. Do you really have to ask what has gotten into me? It’s not obvious what was bothering me? Perhaps I came off looking like a child. I asked a question and got laughed at instead of the help understanding what I was struggling to understand. Yes it struck a nerve as has many things happening in society today. I’m not a tech junkie and I don’t live to know every possible thing about computer science. A little camaraderie goes a long way. /rant




Sphex_ said:


> My intent was not to mock or offend you. Apologies. It was a quick reaction post and it could've done without the "lol". That being said I'm glad you were able to find the information on your own after reading my lackluster comment and learn for yourself. Seems to be rare these days. Where people want information spoon fed to them.


I was seriously confused at your post with how the size of the drive was a reference to dimensional figures and not storage capacity. Either way you did reply and in a way that got me to think differently about what I was not understanding. Thank you. No harm no foul


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> Yeah that tWR is somehow high
> 
> Here's mine to compare:
> View attachment 2473127


Might try your termination settings and voltages 
and see what happens.


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> PPT: 142W
> TDC: 95A
> EDC: 140W


Interesting, are you really able to push it over 115W PPt ?


----------



## Pedros

lifes931 said:


> Might try your termination settings and voltages
> and see what happens.


those are set by the mobo since everything is on auto  its doing a good job


----------



## N2Gaming

Agreed it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

lifes931 said:


> I got that one error at 700% ish. I think that is stable enough for me. Any suggestions for lowering latency? My tWR does not go lower without throwing errors at like 200% which is a shame since it looks to increase performance quite a bit. I can bench it as low as 10.


X570 tomahawk here, sorry for intruding this unify forum but it's the only really active MSI forum I guess.

Your timings look really weird and I get almost the same result at 3766 Mhz....

Just for fun I've tried pushing it to 4000 Mhz (exactly same timings as 3766) and I come to this :









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4448.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[ptewcw] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-MIGG144 (2021-01-07 22:38:12) - MB: MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI (MS-7C84) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Frietkot Louis

@ 3800 :


----------



## Pedros

Cool man, what ram are you running and what layout?


----------



## Scoty

With latest A85 my l3 cache is very very low.

A85 Stock










With A85 and Curve -10


----------



## mongoled

hyder711 said:


> idle/low load core voltage? load voltage? thermals?


Here you go










PJVol said:


> Interesting, are you really able to push it over 115W PPt ?


Yes, easy, see above





Scoty said:


> With latest A85 my l3 cache is very very low.
> 
> A85 Stock
> 
> View attachment 2473201
> 
> 
> With A85 and Curve -10
> View attachment 2473200


Mine is stuck at around 350/360 GB/s whatever I change!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Pedros said:


> Cool man, what ram are you running and what layout?


Just 4x8 G-skill Flare-x 3200C14
2 unmatched 2x8 kits.....


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, easy, see above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is stuck at around 350/360 GB/s whatever I change!


Nice

Is this with -18 on best cores and lower negative offset values on the rest? 

From my own experiance and what I see others run this is kinda of a revert curve as to what yield best perf. 

Any interesting findings or special reason too why you run highest negative offset on best cores?

Btw do you mind sharing the Core Boost program or give me a hint too where I could find it? Tried searching for it but was not able to find...


----------



## hyder711

i guess flare-x 3200 c14 is still the go to ram for ryzen?


mongoled said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, easy, see above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is stuck at around 350/360 GB/s whatever I change!


i never should've bought the 5800x. it is the black sheep of zen 3 family. 

@mongoled 

i tried to follow your guide for co. i could not boot in to windows with your "boost" setting. any ideas?


----------



## hyder711

@mongoled 

i tried to follow your guide for co. i could not boot in to windows with your "boost" setting. any ideas?


----------



## Pedros

Frietkot Louis said:


> Just 4x8 G-skill Flare-x 3200C14
> 2 unmatched 2x8 kits.....


For CL16 those are good numbers


----------



## edhutner

Frietkot Louis said:


> @ 3800 :
> 
> View attachment 2473146


I have 2x16 3600 bdies, running them on 3800MT, almost exactly the same timings and same mem results, except latency (my is 56.1)


----------



## lifes931

Pedros said:


> For CL16 those are good numbers


Does CPU frequenzy affect AIDA results?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Pedros said:


> For CL16 those are good numbers


Yes indeed ! I noticed this RAM kit really doesn't like CL14 at all, no gains or worse.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

lifes931 said:


> Does CPU frequenzy affect AIDA results?


Yes it does, up to a point.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

hyder711 said:


> i guess flare-x 3200 c14 is still the go to ram for ryzen?


It's one of the cheapest B-die AFAIK. You can get lucky (as I did) or not.
However, since I ordered 2 kits some time apart I think there's a good chance to have good ones, given that it's g.skill.


----------



## mongoled

RosaPanteren said:


> Nice
> 
> Is this with -18 on best cores and lower negative offset values on the rest?
> 
> From my own experiance and what I see others run this is kinda of a revert curve as to what yield best perf.
> 
> Any interesting findings or special reason too why you run highest negative offset on best cores?
> 
> Btw do you mind sharing the Core Boost program or give me a hint too where I could find it? Tried searching for it but was not able to find...


As ive mentioned several times across these forums, unless you start documenting what your cores do (frequency/voltage) which is dependent on the different variables available then you are tweaking blind!

I simply set up some baselines, took notes, made changes, took notes etc etc, until I learned what my hardware likes and does not like.

These CPUs there is no one fix that can be applied to all and this is so much more clear when using CO

I did this because when I started playing with CO and having read what people were doing, I saw that contradictory information, so I needed to do something more structured, hence creating baseline and documenting things.

After I had two baselines I used my skill, experience and time (lots of time) to work to my current settings, which by the way are still a work in process !











hyder711 said:


> @mongoled
> 
> i tried to follow your guide for co. i could not boot in to windows with your "boost" setting. any ideas?


Which guide did you follow ?

If you simply tried to input the settings I posted earlier in this thread than that is not going to work.

Sorry there is no quick fix, or hand holding on this one, either invest the time or stick to regular PBO.

If you followed the guide I wrote here then you need to work your way through what works and what does not work as your CPU has its own characteristics!



lifes931 said:


> Does CPU frequenzy affect AIDA results?


Higher frerquency effects the latency results, not the throughput results


----------



## PainKiller89

Frietkot Louis said:


> @ 3800 :
> 
> View attachment 2473146


What SOC and DRAM Voltage? What are your settings for 3600?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

PainKiller89 said:


> What SOC and DRAM Voltage? What are your settings for 3600?


DRAM voltage 1.38 for 1866 & 1900, 1.40 for 2000

VSOC BIOS 1.125V
VDDP BIOS 0.950V
VDDG BIOS IOD 1.050V
VDDG BIOS CCD 1.00V

It's stable at 1900, but if I shut down all my case fans and start OCCT GPU it starts giving errors at 55C DRAM temp.

Since there's not much difference in performance I lower it to 1866 just to be super stable (60+ degrees on DRAM)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I can also run 2033 but all CPU performances and latencies are dreadful


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> As ive mentioned several times across these forums, unless you start documenting what your cores do (frequency/voltage) which is dependent on the different variables available then you are tweaking blind!
> 
> I simply set up some baselines, took notes, made changes, took notes etc etc, until I learned what my hardware likes and does not like.
> 
> These CPUs there is no one fix that can be applied to all and this is so much more clear when using CO
> 
> I did this because when I started playing with CO and having read what people were doing, I saw that contradictory information, so I needed to do something more structured, hence creating baseline and documenting things.
> 
> After I had two baselines I used my skill, experience and time (lots of time) to work to my current settings, which by the way are still a work in process !


I hear ya, and I'm documenting frequency, volts, amps and watts along with benchmarks on the way.

The thing is that I find it hard to get consistent data with the changes I do.

For example look at this Hwinfo screen dump which reports 5400Mhz effective speed on some of the cores from a R20 singel core run....Boost override is set to 250Mhz.......










The score however does not support the HWinfo readings of high effective frequency I saw during the run.......so something gotta be bugged in the stats










Thank you for sharing data and knowledge , I guess this new cpu line makes it harder to copy what others have been successful with.....

But I do believe the basic of how Curve optimization works should give sort of a common way


----------



## mongoled

RosaPanteren said:


> I hear ya, and I'm documenting frequency, volts, amps and watts along with benchmarks on the way.
> 
> The thing is that I find it hard to get consistent data with the changes I do.
> 
> For example look at this Hwinfo screen dump which reports 5400Mhz effective speed on some of the cores from a R20 singel core run....Boost override is set to 250Mhz.......
> 
> View attachment 2473235
> 
> 
> The score however does not support the HWinfo readings of high effective frequency I saw during the run.......so something gotta be bugged in the stats
> 
> View attachment 2473236
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing data and knowledge , I guess this new cpu line makes it harder to copy what others have been successful with.....
> 
> But I do believe the basic of how Curve optimization works should give sort of a common way


Sorry forgot you requested this

GitHub - jedi95/BoostTester: Simple tool for generating loads that should trigger maximum CPU boost clocks.

5400 mhz seems to be out of reach for these CPUs, as you have correctly noted that frequency seems like its a bugged value.

Have you reduced the polling period in HWInfo64 in the settings to 500ms ?

Regards a "common way", I think we are way past that stage. These CPUs have so much automation built into them to handle core clocking scenarios that all we can do is get to know what our CPUs like and work with that.

The algorithm that governs how, when and what the CPUs do is so advanced that we have gone past the realms of commonality, especially when using CO.

For example, just by changing CPU frequency from 1000khz to 800khz I seem to have gained stability, though I am close to the edge so more testing is needed...

** EDIT **
I just got the same bugged frequency when running CB23 single core 5404.1 Mhz, its a bug that seems to be triggered when it hope threads.

I never seen this bug when using process lasso to tie CB23 to a particular core ...

For references the highest single core score I have seen while playing is 1603 when tied to a single core and 1642 otherwise


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> Yes, easy, see above


Yeah, I see, you tortured your baby with prime, that I never used.
Have you found +375 override unstable in your research or didnt test it yet?
And btw, what you've got in CBR20 and/or 23 ST and CPUZ ST with the current setup ?
PS: Just curious, what's behind your decision to set higher count for weaker cores ? Is it related to your findings where you were trying to align voltages for all individual cores ?


----------



## thigobr

@Frietkot Louis do you see any WHEA errors when running 3800/4000? I am running A85 now and I see WHEA error at or above 3800MHz. Full stability only with 3733/1867 MHz FCLK. My RAM can do 4000+ stable with decoupled FCLK


----------



## dr.Rafi

Hale59 said:


> Looks like it, but is not. Is manual screenshot I took from a bigger picture.


Only thing hard to believe is the the memory latency 46.1 ns  but everything is possible.


----------



## dr.Rafi

jomama22 said:


> This is with the older 1D2 bios from my ace:
> View attachment 2472986
> 
> The highest single score I got was 665.
> 
> This is with an effective single clock of ~5120max and all core effective of ~4725
> 
> So I'm not sure what your effectives seem to land for single, you showed some posts of near 5200 but I'm not so sure that is what you are actually hitting or if it's doing anything for you.
> 
> I'v been testing a dark her for a few weeks now and all core PBO on it is pretty crippled it seems. Cant get above 12100 on it with the same curve optimizer settings. I believe the EDC limit is slightly lower @ 200 vs 215 for the motherboard settings.
> 
> When using the ace, a setting of 210 on the edc actually gave me better results that 215.
> 
> The dynamic oc switcher of the dark hero make these odd all core PBO behavior null and void though since I just set all core manual to 4825 and get 12650+ all core that way while retaining the same single core of pbo.


What you using for cooling ? your temp?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

thigobr said:


> @Frietkot Louis do you see any WHEA errors when running 3800/4000? I am running A85 now and I see WHEA error at or above 3800MHz. Full stability only with 3733/1867 MHz FCLK. My RAM can do 4000+ stable with decoupled FCLK


I'll have to check but I have WHEA errors above 3400+ on W10 20H2 and nothing before that windows build at all.


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> Sorry forgot you requested this
> 
> GitHub - jedi95/BoostTester: Simple tool for generating loads that should trigger maximum CPU boost clocks.
> 
> 5400 mhz seems to be out of reach for these CPUs, as you have correctly noted that frequency seems like its a bugged value.
> 
> Have you reduced the polling period in HWInfo64 in the settings to 500ms ?
> 
> Regards a "common way", I think we are way past that stage. These CPUs have so much automation built into them to handle core clocking scenarios that all we can do is get to know what our CPUs like and work with that.
> 
> The algorithm that governs how, when and what the CPUs do is so advanced that we have gone past the realms of commonality, especially when using CO.
> 
> For example, just by changing CPU frequency from 1000khz to 800khz I seem to have gained stability, though I am close to the edge so more testing is needed...
> 
> ** EDIT **
> I just got the same bugged frequency when running CB23 single core 5404.1 Mhz, its a bug that seems to be triggered when it hope threads.
> 
> I never seen this bug when using process lasso to tie CB23 to a particular core ...
> 
> For references the highest single core score I have seen while playing is 1603 when tied to a single core and 1642 otherwise


Hwinfo running on the default settings

The misreading of frequency only happens when I set real time priority for CB in task manager

Thank you for sharing the boost tester!

Today I have come down with PBO fever and Pi eye infection........

The curve which seemed stable yesterday and could run Y-Cruncher for an hour faild within a minute today. Yeah I know 1 hour is not sufficient....but was all I got todo yesterday.

So fare I have had to bringe down several cores a couple of ticks, and YC keeps throwing errors and hard boots.

Todays runs with Y-cruncher is also on a lower ambient temp than yesterday since I just booted the system(small room) so I really didn't expect errors with in the first hour.

I was testing high negative curve offsets with LLC 3 and 4 yesterday, all other voltages set to auto, and running a lot of Y-cruncher.

Especially the two best cores have had to be brought down several offsets today...and yesterday they didn't throw exceptions at all

I did install Process Lasso last night so it might be this program puting a stick in my wheel somehow..


----------



## mongoled

RosaPanteren said:


> Hwinfo running on the default settings
> 
> The misreading of frequency only happens when I set real time priority for CB in task manager
> 
> Thank you for sharing the boost tester!
> 
> Today I have come down with PBO fever and Pi eye infection........
> 
> The curve which seemed stable yesterday and could run Y-Cruncher for an hour faild within a minute today. Yeah I know 1 hour is not sufficient....but was all I got todo yesterday.
> 
> So fare I have had to bringe down several cores a couple of ticks, and YC keeps throwing errors and hard boots.
> 
> Todays runs with Y-cruncher is also on a lower ambient temp than yesterday since I just booted the system(small room) so I really didn't expect errors with in the first hour.
> 
> I was testing high negative curve offsets with LLC 3 and 4 yesterday, all other voltages set to auto, and running a lot of Y-cruncher.
> 
> Especially the two best cores have had to be brought down several offsets today...and yesterday they didn't throw exceptions at all
> 
> I did install Process Lasso last night so it might be this program puting a stick in my wheel somehow..


I see similar issues on my set up.

Unsure how we can tweak to the limit as variables that effect the max frequencies cannot be reliably controlled i.e. temperature of evironment

It seems to be the AVX2 workloads that are causing the instability.

CB23 will run single core on a loop no problem when using aggressive CO settings, however, AVX2 workloads it can be stable one day and then the next you get errors/lockups/reboots etc.

Hopefully with newer AGESA such workloads can have additional logic added to the algorithm to assist in such scenarios...


----------



## hyder711

mongoled said:


> As ive mentioned several times across these forums, unless you start documenting what your cores do (frequency/voltage) which is dependent on the different variables available then you are tweaking blind!
> 
> I simply set up some baselines, took notes, made changes, took notes etc etc, until I learned what my hardware likes and does not like.
> 
> These CPUs there is no one fix that can be applied to all and this is so much more clear when using CO
> 
> I did this because when I started playing with CO and having read what people were doing, I saw that contradictory information, so I needed to do something more structured, hence creating baseline and documenting things.
> 
> After I had two baselines I used my skill, experience and time (lots of time) to work to my current settings, which by the way are still a work in process !
> 
> View attachment 2473221
> 
> 
> 
> Which guide did you follow ?
> 
> If you simply tried to input the settings I posted earlier in this thread than that is not going to work.
> 
> Sorry there is no quick fix, or hand holding on this one, either invest the time or stick to regular PBO.
> 
> If you followed the guide I wrote here then you need to work your way through what works and what does not work as your CPU has its own characteristics!
> 
> 
> Higher frerquency effects the latency results, not the throughput results


nobody was asking for predetermined values that can be used universally which will give instant stable overclock performance. of course every system will be different and will require specific tweaking/tuning to get the best performance. 

i was simply trying to get a reference/baseline value for my cpu/mobo using your guide posted on page 129. that is why i thought the those values/options could be used as is to get a reference clock/voltage of the cpu and then i can start working based on that. i did not expect that to get "default/baseline boost" values bios settings needs be changed from your posted values. (probably because i had intel before)

anyway thanks for the detailed guide and thanks for sharing your system stat.


----------



## mongoled

hyder711 said:


> nobody was asking for predetermined values that can be used universally which will give instant stable overclock performance. of course every system will be different and will require specific tweaking/tuning to get the best performance.
> 
> i was simply trying to get a reference/baseline value for my cpu/mobo using your guide posted on page 129. that is why i thought the those values/options could be used as is to get a reference clock/voltage of the cpu and then i can start working based on that. i did not expect that to get "default/baseline boost" values bios settings needs be changed from your posted values. (probably because i had intel before)
> 
> anyway thanks for the detailed guide and thanks for sharing your system stat.


Great! Can you setup your system to "baseline" config and then record your findings just i like i did in the attachment on page 129 of the thread you referenced above and post those results here. The same for "boost" profile.

Are you able to post/boot with the "boost" profile on page 129 ?


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> I see similar issues on my set up.
> 
> Unsure how we can tweak to the limit as variables that effect the max frequencies cannot be reliably controlled i.e. temperature of evironment
> 
> It seems to be the AVX2 workloads that are causing the instability.
> 
> CB23 will run single core on a loop no problem when using aggressive CO settings, however, AVX2 workloads it can be stable one day and then the next you get errors/lockups/reboots etc.
> 
> Hopefully with newer AGESA such workloads can have additional logic added to the algorithm to assist in such scenarios...


I did a clear cmos and now Im stable with higher negative offset again, could it be that some settings get stuck in bios(A85)? I was testing LLC and PBO limits before things started to go down hill

And just an obeservation regarding Y-Cruncher stresstest, most AVX loads in both P95, YC and other test will gives me a negative offset of approx 200Mhz, except YC test 15&16 where effective frequency stays at around 4.7Ghz +-60Mhz under full load


----------



## dr.Rafi

Pedros said:


> E.g. Perf #3/4 ... basically on the left it's the windows preferred core rating ... on the right is like Ryzen Master and comes from the CPU.
> 
> This is an AMD "thing", Intel does not have this.
> 
> *Best Cores:*
> Are the ones that performer the best due to the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself
> 
> *Preferred Cores:*
> Are the ones that windows uses more often This has not much to do with the electrical and physical characteristics of the core itself but due to the scheduler and core rotation policies. Most of the time they are the best cores, but I saw samples where they were not.
> 
> For OC we should choose the value on the right since this is set from the factory.
> 
> So your best cores on CCD 1 are:
> 
> Core 4 #1
> Core 2 #2
> Core 6 #3
> 
> On CCD 2
> 
> Core 10 #9
> Core 13 #10
> Core 11 #11
> 
> 
> --
> 
> In my case, core 0 and 1 and the preferred cores and correspond to my 2 best cores
> 
> View attachment 2472811


Even Ryzen /windows prefered cores are similar for me but still some application boost different cores when on single thread testing like cpuz which is boosting the core 0 and that is my 7 best in my case, no work around it?


----------



## PJVol

dr.Rafi said:


> some application boost different cores


Yeah, CPU-Z and AIDA Memory & Cache Benchmark always prefer core 0 (my best are 4 and 3) in my setup, irrelevant of CPPC setting as well. Old good and dumb Win scheduler.


----------



## ribosome

A.86 released

Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.0
Support S.A.M technology (Re-size BAR function) to enhance GPU performance for AMD Radeon RX 6000 series.


----------



## mongoled

ribosome said:


> A.86 released
> 
> Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.0
> Support S.A.M technology (Re-size BAR function) to enhance GPU performance for AMD Radeon RX 6000 series.


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


>


Works with old settings, no 1900+ Holiday is coming up for me where I'll try the 5900X on the B550M Mortar to verify if it's X570 Unify issue or chip issue. The only thing i can confirm now is that 5800X can do 2000IF on B550M Mortar but not on X570 Unify with the same settings and Agesa 1.1.9.0 but that's not conclusive evidence of this being a X570 Unify (and other X570) issue.


----------



## 84stangman

Hale59 said:


> Got this from twatter a few minutes ago...
> View attachment 2472853



I am curious when we will get it ) would like to see some 4000/2000 FLCK


----------



## 84stangman

Pedros said:


> new top 1T scores  i'm battling with Forsaken here
> 
> View attachment 2472868



wow, my highest is 699 stock  how did you achive this? do you have the validation link? Thanks


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Works with old settings, no 1900+ Holiday is coming up for me where I'll try the 5900X on the B550M Mortar to verify if it's X570 Unify issue or chip issue. The only thing i can confirm now is that 5800X can do 2000IF on B550M Mortar but not on X570 Unify with the same settings and Agesa 1.1.9.0 but that's not conclusive evidence of this being a X570 Unify (and other X570) issue.


Same here, max mclk/fclk without using BCLK is exactly the same as before 3733/1867

I will know later today if its the CPU that is the issue as I will have several other CPUs to try out


----------



## Cidious




----------



## Starkinsaur

Has anyone come up with a good solution for regulating radiator fan speeds on this board?
I used to use PCIe1 temp (GPU die, closely coupled to water temp) but it's reporting incorrectly since installing this 6900XT.

MSI please include external temp probe inputs on your boards.


----------



## dr.Rafi

84stangman said:


> wow, my highest is 699 stock  how did you achive this? do you have the validation link? Thanks


Low EDC 170, for 5950x and low counts in CO


----------



## dr.Rafi

Any improvment regard higher memory/fclk supprt /,whea issue with the new bios Agessa 1.2.0.0?


----------



## aussie7

A86 same as before, in regards to IF and RAM speeds
but cpu 1p8 voltage is caped at 1.950v


----------



## RosaPanteren

dr.Rafi said:


> Any improvment regard higher memory/fclk supprt /,whea issue with the new bios Agessa 1.2.0.0?


Im now(A86) able to boot FCLK and Memory clock @2000Mhz but it gives poor performance and a ton of CPU Bus interconnection errors.

This is with all voltages at auto, which sets 1.087v SOC.



















Event viewer dosent pick up the errors though?

Any help or hints to what could stabilize this is greatly appreciated?!

At A85 I was not able to boot FCLK above 1900 at all.


----------



## BluePaint

@RosaPanteren
Try vSoc 1.125v-1.15v. 1.087v is pretty low for 2000.
Upload ZenTimings screen for more RAM support.

But I would be surprised if u can resolve WHEAs completely.
There seems to be almost no progress regarding the fclk/whea issue in the last 2 months. My 5800x was doing 2033/4066 beginning of November 'stable' but with WHEAs. Stable without WHEAs @1900 since.


----------



## Sphex_

Starkinsaur said:


> Has anyone come up with a good solution for regulating radiator fan speeds on this board?
> I used to use PCIe1 temp (GPU die, closely coupled to water temp) but it's reporting incorrectly since installing this 6900XT.
> 
> MSI please include external temp probe inputs on your boards.


I use PCI-E temp. I have 280mm AIO rad in the front of my case, with fans in push/pull. Since it's acting as intake for the entire case, I have it run off the PCI-E temp, with speeds topping out at 40°C. Works great. I wound up downloading a third party piece of software, as opposed to using the fan control in the BIOS, called... FanControl. Works great so far.


----------



## RosaPanteren

BluePaint said:


> @RosaPanteren
> Try vSoc 1.125v-1.15v. 1.087v is pretty low for 2000.
> Upload ZenTimings screen for more RAM support.
> 
> But I would be surprised if u can resolve WHEAs completely.
> There seems to be almost no progress regarding the fclk/whea issue in the last 2 months. My 5800x was doing 2033/4066 beginning of November 'stable' but with WHEAs. Stable without WHEAs @1900 since.


Thank you for input, but 2000Mhz keept giving me WHEAs and poor performance with different SOC voltages so I went back to 1900Mhz.

The timings I was running at 2000Mhz was just "stock" XMP 16-16-16-36(except dram voltage was set to 1.45v) as all I wanted to do was a quick check if I was able to hit 2k on FCLK&MCLK










This is the setup for 1900 MCLK. If you got any suggestions to better these timings please share(tRFI I'll bump to 28-30k and test stability).


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm buying a b550 Unify-X online here in Canada this Friday, still in preorder status, but I can wait.

Oh, and about my 5950x I preordered launch day Nov. 5th at a store here locally.

A guy who ordered the same day at the same store got his two days ago, but no word on mine yet.

He ordered early in the afternoon, I ordered just before the store closed at 6:30 p.m.

When I called the store a month ago, there were 16 peeps ahead of me on the preorder list.

I hope soon. But it might be good I waited.

I heard a rumour the first batch of the 5000 series CPUs were not very good and those that RMA'd them and got a new one, the new ones were much better.


----------



## Speed Potato

KedarWolf said:


> I'm buying a b550 Unify-X online here in Canada this Friday, still in preorder status, but I can wait.
> 
> Oh, and about my 5950x I preordered launch day Nov. 5th at a store here locally.
> 
> A guy who ordered the same day at the same store got his two days ago, but no word on mine yet.
> 
> He ordered early in the afternoon, I ordered just before the store closed at 6:30 p.m.
> 
> When I called the store a month ago, there were 16 peeps ahead of me on the preorder list.
> 
> I hope soon. But it might be good I waited.
> 
> I heard a rumour the first batch of the 5000 series CPUs were not very good and those that RMA'd them and got a new one, the new ones were much better.


So NCDS is shipping the Unify-X this Friday ?


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> I'm buying a b550 Unify-X online here in Canada this Friday, still in preorder status, but I can wait.
> 
> Oh, and about my 5950x I preordered launch day Nov. 5th at a store here locally.
> 
> A guy who ordered the same day at the same store got his two days ago, but no word on mine yet.
> 
> He ordered early in the afternoon, I ordered just before the store closed at 6:30 p.m.
> 
> When I called the store a month ago, there were 16 peeps ahead of me on the preorder list.
> 
> I hope soon. But it might be good I waited.
> 
> I heard a rumour the first batch of the 5000 series CPUs were not very good and those that RMA'd them and got a new one, the new ones were much better.


My 5800X is from Week 41 and it SUCKS
My 5900X is from Week 47 and it's a TRUE DARLING


----------



## thigobr

Just flashed the new A86 and I am seeing no improvements... Still getting bus disconnect WHEA errors when trying 1900MHz FCLK and no boot at 2000MHz. My 5950X definitely doesn't have the best IMC


----------



## Speed Potato

Cidious said:


> My 5800X is from Week 41 and it SUCKS
> My 5900X is from Week 47 and it's a TRUE DARLING


I feel like the early 5600x and 5800x are failled 5900x/5950x if you listen to the rumours that many of them have an innactive chiplet on them.


----------



## N2Gaming

Has anyone in here considered the CPU being defective as the cause of the WHEA errors? There is a thread about people swapping out their 5xxx cpu’s for new ones and problems being solved.


----------



## JYH

JYH said:


> So I've been testing the new bios for the past few days and getting strange results (I have a 5900x). First of all, not only does 1900 FLCK not work any longer, 1800 FLCK doesn't either. I was stable on A82 bios with 1900 FLCK. I'm currently running 1600 FLCK with very tight timings with no issues.
> 
> My benchmark scores have also taken a hit. I was getting around 9000 mc/650 sc in Cinebench r20 and around 23000 mc/1660 sc in r23. Now my scores are around 8850 mc/633 sc in r20 and around 22600 mc/1625 sc in r23. The single core scores are actually the same as my default setting scores. It seems like its not boosting correctly under heavy load. When idle or doing light loads, I see most of my cores hit well over 5 ghz (which was what I was getting with A82) but during gaming or single core benching it only boosts to around 4.9 ghz, which explains the low single core scores.
> 
> On a positive note, CO is definitely more stable in general and stable with higher values. With A82, I couldn't get higher than -20 on any core, and would also get random reboots at idle (rarely if ever during stress testing, benchmarking, or gaming). Now with some of my cores, I can get -30 and it's completely stable with no random reboots at idle.
> 
> My temps have remained about the same, maybe slightly lower with the new bios.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing anything like this with the new bios?


Been testing A86, only thing that changed is that I can add -5 to my preferred cores in CO which boosted my single core scores slightly. Still can't pass 1600 FLCK...


----------



## JYH

JYH said:


> So I've been testing the new bios for the past few days and getting strange results (I have a 5900x). First of all, not only does 1900 FLCK not work any longer, 1800 FLCK doesn't either. I was stable on A82 bios with 1900 FLCK. I'm currently running 1600 FLCK with very tight timings with no issues.
> 
> My benchmark scores have also taken a hit. I was getting around 9000 mc/650 sc in Cinebench r20 and around 23000 mc/1660 sc in r23. Now my scores are around 8850 mc/633 sc in r20 and around 22600 mc/1625 sc in r23. The single core scores are actually the same as my default setting scores. It seems like its not boosting correctly under heavy load. When idle or doing light loads, I see most of my cores hit well over 5 ghz (which was what I was getting with A82) but during gaming or single core benching it only boosts to around 4.9 ghz, which explains the low single core scores.
> 
> On a positive note, CO is definitely more stable in general and stable with higher values. With A82, I couldn't get higher than -20 on any core, and would also get random reboots at idle (rarely if ever during stress testing, benchmarking, or gaming). Now with some of my cores, I can get -30 and it's completely stable with no random reboots at idle.
> 
> My temps have remained about the same, maybe slightly lower with the new bios.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing anything like this with the new bios?


Been testing A86, only thing that changed is that I can add -5 to my preferred cores in CO which boosted my single core scores slightly. Still can't pass 1600 FLCK...


----------



## KedarWolf

Speed Potato said:


> So NCDS is shipping the Unify-X this Friday ?


No, preorder only.


----------



## kmellz

Well, latest A86 seems to have improved something at least.. can run 1800/3600 now slightly more stable, just gave it a fast go now on mostly auto voltages, used to crash after ~1min before no matter the settings during stress testing.
Still can't boot at all though at 1900mhz+


----------



## Arni90

A86 broke memory training above 3600 MHz for my kit of Team Group 2x16GB B-die, A85 remains the only BIOS where I can boot higher than 3600 MHz memory on my 5900X. The frustrating part is that I could only boot 3733 MHz 1:1 on A85, so not much of a difference in practice.


----------



## stewwy

My 3950x will only do 3733 cl16 (4 x gskill 3200 cl14 b-die) tried on x570 taichi and x570 unify.

on the unify it will do 3800 but with errors, on the taichi it refuses to boot A86 has been fine so far( 2 hrs with OCCOT7.3 and 6 hrs with memtest )


----------



## thigobr

N2Gaming said:


> Has anyone in here considered the CPU being defective as the cause of the WHEA errors? There is a thread about people swapping out their 5xxx cpu’s for new ones and problems being solved.


Yes, I am considering doing an RMA... The computer has been mostly stable but I have seem some weird freezes and random reboots. I will keep things stock and test few more days. I was hoping new BIOS would improve things but it doesn't look like it will. 

Also I am not sure AMD has replacement 5950X right now...


----------



## Paddydapro

So, just wanted to give an update on my OC adventure these last few days with my 5950x.

first I tried how far I could go with synchronized infinity fabric clock and with the A85 bios I was able to do 4066mhz:









Then I wanted to see how far I could push single core performance and noticed that the max overboost frequency does absolutely nothing for me and I wanted to ask for some help how to force the frequency under load on at least one core?

tried pbo auto +200 --> did nothing
tried bbo motherboard limtis +200 --> did nothing also tried different skalars and all was done on -20 allcore curve optimizer (why does it only go to -30? at least 10 of my cores can do way more)
tried looser and even tighter ram, didn't have too much of an influence, also tried different ram frequencys and soc voltages (I really don't know that that was supposed to help lol)
tried preferred cores (what the **** is this supposed to do, cpuz just always uses my core 0 no matter what, doesn't it the agesa or chipset or bios or whatever tell the application what the best core is???) --> tried process lasso but it just did nothing when I told it to use a specific core (core 4 is my best one) here I would also appreciate some help how I could solve this problem so that all applications or at least for testing cpuz and cinebench use my core 4.
tried lowering EDC value but that kinda obviously just reduced my multi core performance.

==> then I tried -30 allcore undervolt which kinda surprisingly is stable now for a few hours of desktop, chrome, benchmarks, youtube so even "light" workloads are stable, also tried witcher 3 and have some interesting benchmarks that I can show you.. and well, this actually finally improved things a bit. but still couldn't get the magical 700 points in cpuz bench LUL but still. 
-also did some cinebench and geekbench 3 -- note: this was now with the A86 bios I switched midway and therefore had to lower fclk by one tick to 2000mhz but it's still good.





































because I thought to myself well what do you even want to do? be good at cpuz? well yes but I actually also want the performance to show in games so I did went I set a save in Witcher 3 to a specific spot and loaded this save, waited 5 seconds then started benchmark capture with capframeX (great tool btw) and rode like 40 seconds with my horse with the same angle so same amount of sky is showing and also obviously the same path to a quest location.

Here are the results:

top most beeing the latest achievement 4000c16 tight timings (see ZenTimings below) LLC = auto, pbo +0mhz, PPT/TDC/EDC all set to 200, curve allcore -30, skalar = auto
middle one --> same as above but with -20 instead of -30
bottom one --> same as above but timings were looser I think I just put in 4000c16 preset from MemTryIt










ZenTimings: (Vsoc is kinda wrong here I set ~1.1825 in Bios)
-> tips/help with voltages and timings always appreciated! 









Conclusion:
Am pretty happy about the results so far, the board is actually really great with memory overclocking, I had the Crosshair Vii hero wifi before but could only post once every 4 trys on 3933 and had to turn it down to 3800 for consistent post and 0 whea 24h stresstesting but I would very much appreciate to have get a deeper understanding how I can force the overboost frequency so that It translates to the desired higher effective core clock.. am on 1.44 volts or so under single core load and I get consistent exactly ~5ghz boost in singlecore so there should be some room for maybe 5050 or 5100 at least.

Thanks to Pedro and Cidious for inspiring my to try for 700 CpuZ and flashing me with your insane scores xD Would very much like some game bench numbers from you with your insane single core monsters  maybe you can even help me with the boosting problem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mongoled

Paddydapro said:


> So, just wanted to give an update on my OC adventure these last few days with my 5950x.
> 
> first I tried how far I could go with synchronized infinity fabric clock and with the A85 bios I was able to do 4066mhz:
> View attachment 2473992
> 
> 
> Then I wanted to see how far I could push single core performance and noticed that the max overboost frequency does absolutely nothing for me and I wanted to ask for some help how to force the frequency under load on at least one core?
> 
> tried pbo auto +200 --> did nothing
> tried bbo motherboard limtis +200 --> did nothing also tried different skalars and all was done on -20 allcore curve optimizer (why does it only go to -30? at least 10 of my cores can do way more)
> tried looser and even tighter ram, didn't have too much of an influence, also tried different ram frequencys and soc voltages (I really don't know that that was supposed to help lol)
> tried preferred cores (what the **** is this supposed to do, cpuz just always uses my core 0 no matter what, doesn't it the agesa or chipset or bios or whatever tell the application what the best core is???) --> tried process lasso but it just did nothing when I told it to use a specific core (core 4 is my best one) here I would also appreciate some help how I could solve this problem so that all applications or at least for testing cpuz and cinebench use my core 4.
> tried lowering EDC value but that kinda obviously just reduced my multi core performance.
> 
> ==> then I tried -30 allcore undervolt which kinda surprisingly is stable now for a few hours of desktop, chrome, benchmarks, youtube so even "light" workloads are stable, also tried witcher 3 and have some interesting benchmarks that I can show you.. and well, this actually finally improved things a bit. but still couldn't get the magical 700 points in cpuz bench LUL but still.
> -also did some cinebench and geekbench 3 -- note: this was now with the A86 bios I switched midway and therefore had to lower fclk by one tick to 2000mhz but it's still good.
> View attachment 2473995
> View attachment 2473994
> View attachment 2473996
> View attachment 2473997
> View attachment 2473998
> 
> 
> because I thought to myself well what do you even want to do? be good at cpuz? well yes but I actually also want the performance to show in games so I did went I set a save in Witcher 3 to a specific spot and loaded this save, waited 5 seconds then started benchmark capture with capframeX (great tool btw) and rode like 40 seconds with my horse with the same angle so same amount of sky is showing and also obviously the same path to a quest location.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> top most beeing the latest achievement 4000c16 tight timings (see ZenTimings below) LLC = auto, pbo +0mhz, PPT/TDC/EDC all set to 200, curve allcore -30, skalar = auto
> middle one --> same as above but with -20 instead of -30
> bottom one --> same as above but timings were looser I think I just put in 4000c16 preset from MemTryIt
> 
> View attachment 2474000
> 
> 
> ZenTimings: (Vsoc is kinda wrong here I set ~1.1825 in Bios)
> -> tips/help with voltages and timings always appreciated!
> View attachment 2474001
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> Am pretty happy about the results so far, the board is actually really great with memory overclocking, I had the Crosshair Vii hero wifi before but could only post once every 4 trys on 3933 and had to turn it down to 3800 for consistent post and 0 whea 24h stresstesting but I would very much appreciate to have get a deeper understanding how I can force the overboost frequency so that It translates to the desired higher effective core clock.. am on 1.44 volts or so under single core load and I get consistent exactly ~5ghz boost in singlecore so there should be some room for maybe 5050 or 5100 at least.
> 
> Thanks to Pedro and Cidious for inspiring my to try for 700 CpuZ and flashing me with your insane scores xD Would very much like some game bench numbers from you with your insane single core monsters  maybe you can even help me with the boosting problem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Have you tried LLC @6, Scaler @10X ?

Re process lasso, start the single core test then set the affinty


----------



## Paddydapro

mongoled said:


> Have you tried LLC @6, Scaler @10X ?
> 
> Re process lasso, start the single core test then set the affinty


have tried LLC 8 and scaler auto -30 but will try your tip tomorrow, thanks 

okay, gotta give the lasso another try too, nice


----------



## JYH

Well, I found out why I couldn't run 1900 FLCK...looks like it has to do with that fact that running 4 sticks of ram won't let me run pass 1600 FLCK. I double checked the ram running Memtest, Prime95, using 1 set at a time in the same slots, switched back to A82 and got the same results (all stable at 1900 FLCK with both sets of 2 sticks). Running 2 sticks lets me run at 1900 FLCK but lowers my scores in Cinebench and CPU-Z in A86 (vs 4 sticks at 1600 FLCK) with all the other settings the same.

I know that running 4 sticks instead of 2 is much harder on the CPU but it can't be this big of difference right? I hoping its still a bios issue instead of my CPU. I'm also starting to regret buying expensive ram if I can't even use it at its default speed...


----------



## Paddydapro

JYH said:


> Well, I found out why I couldn't run 1900 FLCK...looks like it has to do with that fact that running 4 sticks of ram won't let me run pass 1600 FLCK. I double checked the ram running Memtest, Prime95, using 1 set at a time in the same slots, switched back to A82 and got the same results (all stable at 1900 FLCK with both sets of 2 sticks). Running 2 sticks lets me run at 1900 FLCK but lowers my scores in Cinebench and CPU-Z in A86 (vs 4 sticks at 1600 FLCK) with all the other settings the same.
> 
> I know that running 4 sticks instead of 2 is much harder on the CPU but it can't be this big of difference right? I hoping its still a bios issue instead of my CPU. I'm also starting to regret buying expensive ram if I can't even use it at its default speed...


I am actually running 4 Sticks, worked best on A85 bios, scores and timings just a few posts above  4dimms should be doable over 4000 with this board but I guess it's the memory controller in your case


----------



## Cidious

If anyone was wondering why temps have raised on the latest agesa 1.2.0.0 with A86. It's because on auto PBO limits the EDC went to 200A. If you want to go back to the setting of the previous bios you should set it to disabled for 140A slightly less multi core performance but WAYYYY lower temps on my 5900X like 15 degree drop.

Also LLC = 8 will boost 50-75mhz without extra temps for me. Give it a go boys.


----------



## Eder

updated latest A86 beta with unlocked PBS+CBS menu


----------



## bwana

@Paddydapro what vDIMM are you setting for that ram? It says 1.47 but is that what you set?

I notice you too are getting a serious hit in L3 cache speed when OC the cpu with PBO. I have posted my results in the B550 thread and it is really bothering me. I thought the L3 cache was AMD's secret weapon that allow them to overcome the latency of their infinity fabric. Cutting that speed would seem to be very bad. Besides AIDA is there another benchmark that would be useful in seeing the effect of L3 speed?


----------



## mongoled

Regards A86 BIOS.

This BIOS is limited to 200 mhz boost override value.

Re FCLK limits, I have tested four more CPUs on my setup and all of them were able to post 3800/1900.

My previous CPU maximum post frequency when not using BCLK was 3733/1866

Out of the four one was giving WHEA errors at 3800/1900

One could post 4066/2033

One could post 3933/1966

One could post 3867/1933

All CPUs had WHEA errors over 3800/1900


----------



## Paddydapro

bwana said:


> @Paddydapro what vDIMM are you setting for that ram? It says 1.47 but is that what you set?
> 
> I notice you too are getting a serious hit in L3 cache speed when OC the cpu with PBO. I have posted my results in the B550 thread and it is really bothering me. I thought the L3 cache was AMD's secret weapon that allow them to overcome the latency of their infinity fabric. Cutting that speed would seem to be very bad. Besides AIDA is there another benchmark that would be useful in seeing the effect of L3 speed?


Yes 1.47V is the set DRAM in Bios, would have to check hwinfo l8er for the exact value.


> also noticed the L3 speed, with the crosshair vii hero wifi I had before I easily got 600gb/s or more  so i think it's bios related or it's aida doing something but it worked with the hero board mhh


----------



## jvidia

mongoled said:


> Regards A86 BIOS.
> 
> ...
> 
> All CPUs had WHEA errors over 3800/1900


Do you think this WHEA errors over 3800/1900 will ever disapear in Zen 3?


----------



## mongoled

jvidia said:


> Do you think this WHEA errors over 3800/1900 will ever disapear in Zen 3?


I hope so!

The fact that some people are able to post at higher FCLK with newer BIOS gives me some confidence it may be possible.

However, the CPU's IMC must be capable to some extent.


----------



## jvidia

mongoled said:


> I hope so!
> 
> The fact that some people are able to post at higher FCLK with newer BIOS gives me some confidence it may be possible.
> 
> However, the CPU's IMC must be capable to some extent.


This is a wide spread problem on all board brands? or MSI only?


----------



## thigobr

@mongoled what CPUs did you test? Were all four 5600X?
My 5950X cannot post at 1933MHz FCLK or above and 1900MHz gives a few WHEA errors no matter vSOC/VDDG/VDDP. At this point I have no hope it's just a bios issue for the non-post situation...

Also, I could set Boost override to 250Mhz on A86...Not sure if it's effective though.


----------



## kmellz

Feels weird their IMC would go backwards in quality at this point though since it's supposed to be the same and all but... I guess they failed on that one possibly D: Does seem to be extremely hard for some of us getting decent fclk speeds.

Also, for anyone still running zen 2 etc on this board, what are your default auto SOC/CCD/IOD voltages in latest bioses? Just wondering if it's still lower on those compared to 5xxx series, if they have high autos cause it actually needs more or covering for some imc crap etc.. Mine defaults to 1.1v for all at auto


----------



## DeletedMember558271

mongoled said:


> Regards A86 BIOS.
> 
> This BIOS is limited to 200 mhz boost override value.
> 
> Re FCLK limits, I have tested four more CPUs on my setup and all of them were able to post 3800/1900.
> 
> My previous CPU maximum post frequency when not using BCLK was 3733/1866
> 
> Out of the four one was giving WHEA errors at 3800/1900
> 
> One could post 4066/2033
> 
> One could post 3933/1966
> 
> One could post 3867/1933
> 
> All CPUs had WHEA errors over 3800/1900


I don't even know what I'm supposed to think, if my CPU (5800x) is bad or not, on B550 Tomahawk I can post 3867/3933 with WHEA errors, but without changing anything else I cannot post 3800/1900, so at 3733/1867 no WHEA errors. Didn't try 3933/1966+ since 3867/3933 WHEA errors.
I've seen others have this specific 1900 FCLK no post issue, I guess it's a good sign I can post 1933? It's just weird though, I wish I could post 1900 if it would be stable and not WHEA error.
If it's a BIOS issue which I think it must be I hope it gets fixed


----------



## edhutner

In A85 cine bench results were bit lower. Anybody benched A86?


----------



## aussie7

Need help, I'm not sure what I have done wrong.

In Bios A85 @ IF1900 and RAM3800Mhz I could only get up to PBO 25% and -15 Curve on all cores, any higher resulted in WHEA errors

Now on Bios A86 @ IF1900 and RAM3800Mhz
I can get PBO 200% and -20 Curve (I have tested for 40mns in OCCT with no WHEA errors) on all cores
Anything over 200% PBO and more than -20 Curve results in a blue screen crash
Any increase over IF1900 and RAM3800Mhz results in WHEA errors

Anyone have any ideas why I can now get significantly higher PBO and Curve in bios A86 ???

TIA 


























*EDIT:* not as stable as I thought, I just had a windows bluescreen reboot while idle 
*EDIT 2:* just incase anyone else has the same issue, I read to disable C-State and that should stop the random reboots
*EDIT 3:* Solved, I can get such high PBO and Curve due to running the cpu at a low voltage, which in turn lowers the CB score, now to find the sweet spot


----------



## BluePaint

U need to undervolt your 2 best cores less, then u can undervolt your others more. Otherwise you will get crashes on idle or SC load


----------



## KedarWolf

My b-die G.Skill is really sensitive to heat. If I run my RAM fans at 6800 RPM, which is kind of loud, can just hear it over my headset, my RAM temps top out at 31C and Ollie TM5 running 6 hours passes all tests.

If I run my RAM fans at 3000 RPM which is silent, my RAM tops at 41C, and Ollie RAM test running 6 hours spewed out 31 errors.









DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca














My RAM fans I put in this frame.









14.43US $ 23% OFF|ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





You can get the same fans cheaper here, but shipping can take a month or more from China to the USA/Canada.









6.75US $ 10% OFF|6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 4 wire 4Pin PWM double ball bearing high volume air cooling fan|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





My RAM fans I put in this frame.


----------



## mongoled

jvidia said:


> This is a wide spread problem on all board brands? or MSI only?


All manufactureres ...



thigobr said:


> @mongoled what CPUs did you test? Were all four 5600X?
> My 5950X cannot post at 1933MHz FCLK or above and 1900MHz gives a few WHEA errors no matter vSOC/VDDG/VDDP. At this point I have no hope it's just a bios issue for the non-post situation...
> 
> Also, I could set Boost override to 250Mhz on A86...Not sure if it's effective though.


Yes, 5600x,

Very simple to test, set your PBO to disabled, boot Windows and run BoostTester, note frequency of the cores.

Reboot, use PBO to override your max limits for PPT/TDC/EDC then set boost override to say 150mhz.

If the max frequency of a core was 4600 mhz with PBO disabled than with a boost override the max frequency should be 4750 mhz.

Reboot, raise to 200 mhz, now max frequency should be 4800 mhz, once your max frequency stops increasing when you increase boost override than you know either your CPU has reached its max boost speed or the BIOS is not adding the boost frequency you are applying.

For me using 350 mhz on A85 boost my cores to 5000 mhz, which is 4650 mhz (PBO disabled) + 350 mhz == 5000 mhz

On A86, the same settings stops at 4850 mhz, which is a max boost override that is 200 mhz, which happens to be the max value available in the AMD Advanced overclocking section in settings ...


----------



## mongoled

delete


----------



## aussie7

BluePaint said:


> U need to undervolt your 2 best cores less, then u can undervolt your others more. Otherwise you will get crashes on idle or SC load


Thanks BluePaint, any tips on how to find my best cores ?


----------



## BluePaint

The 2 best cores have a special mark/icon in AMD Ryzen Master software.


----------



## aussie7

BluePaint said:


> The 2 best cores have a special mark/icon in AMD Ryzen Master software.


Thanks Again


----------



## aussie7

I'm confused once I find my 2 good cores, do I increase or decrease the curve for these 2 cores ?
TIA


----------



## BluePaint

u undervolt less: -5 to -15 range. also, all that information is already in the thread


----------



## Paddydapro

aussie7 said:


> I'm confused once I find my 2 good cores, do I increase or decrease the curve for these 2 cores ?
> TIA


Hey  my dude you should run your cpu voltage on auto so your single to 8 core score can go up significantly  don't worry too much if it shows 1.45-1.5 volts it changes cores multiple times per second (as i've heard) so they won't be hurt by the high voltage also it's aproved by amd obviously (they implemented it and you can find slides of their presentation with maximum settings for voltages etc.)
https://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=212275&d=1607287814 <-- slides I mentioned


----------



## lifes931

Well, I think I just lost the silicon lotery, this is the best I can do SC after weeks of tuning:
Motherboard limits
10x scalar
100 MHz overclock
CO: between -12 and -30, depending
Vcore auto, LLC8










Boosting to 4.9-4.95 during CB, boostester gets up to 5.1. Perhaps once non-bios releases I will get improvements...


----------



## Paddydapro

lifes931 said:


> Well, I think I just lost the silicon lotery, this is the best I can do SC after weeks of tuning:
> Motherboard limits
> 10x scalar
> 100 MHz overclock
> CO: between -12 and -30, depending
> Vcore auto, LLC8
> 
> View attachment 2474340
> 
> 
> Boosting to 4.9-4.95 during CB, boostester gets up to 5.1. Perhaps once non-bios releases I will get improvements...


Hey my dude  so, I have been tweaking for 3 weeks non stop now and am not that much further than you sadly.. main thing is, that I can't set a boost and it wil consequently boost to the frequency I want.. if I set +50 I want it to try +50 if it's unstable it should crash not virtue signal something isn't right that could be one of 5000 variables is what it feels like.

If you want more singlecore, you have to undervolt further with curve optimizer that's the only way I was able to up my scores.. also for more multi core (11800ish should be possible) you can try setting 200/200/200 advanced pbo limits also set skalar to auto for this test please so that it's comparable to mine. otherwise I have set everything to the same it seems.

I am actually really dissatisfied right now because I know my chip should be way more capable but it just uses virgin 1.4V boosting to 4,9-4,95ghz instead of chad 1.5V and boosting to 5.05-5.15.

For multi core I actually don't care too much as long as it's not under 11200 in cb r20 but in single core even if i set less undervolt in curve optimizer for core0 it doesn't boost higher because it just always uses core 0 instead of 4 which is my best core and as said before doesn't care about the +200mhz it is able to achieve if it would try


----------



## edhutner

If you want to test each core one by one, I wrote myself (with some help from google) a little PowerShell script to rotate the affinity of running process on each core one by one . Change the variables $p, $interval and $cores to your liking.
I am not a developer, but like to skip manual work as much as I can 



Code:


$p="Cinebench"
$interval=20

# 5900X with SMT, take T0 threads (corresponding to even processor numbers in windows)
[email protected](0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22)

$proc = Get-Process $p
#$proc.PriorityClass = "Normal"

foreach ($core_dec in $cores) {
  $core_bin = [math]::pow(2,$core_dec)
  echo "$(Get-Date -Format "yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss") core:$core_dec"
  $proc.ProcessorAffinity = [int]$core_bin
  sleep $interval
}

pause


----------



## Pedros

latest fine-tuning:


----------



## Paddydapro

Pedros said:


> latest fine-tuning:
> View attachment 2474489


Lol... I just can't.. My cpu just won't boost over 5ghz under load and I really don't know how to improve further.. I am maxxed out on curve optimizer and I just can't seem to improve my scores further overboost does nothing for me under load.. in idle it can easily boost to 5.2ghz for a sensor reading cycle but I have never seen over 5ghz on effective clocks..

I haven't tried the scalar on the latest bios but last few bioses it didn't do anything for me..
Vcore voltage = auto
curve optimizer custom -20 to -30 depending on cores
ppt/tdc/edc all on 200 - should I change them so they are not the same? couldn't see any change till now..
overboost to 0 because like I said it didn't change anything
have played with power plans but balanced get's same score as high power
cppc on is better for me than off
have tried process lasso but couldn't improve but here I am not 100% sure do you have tips for me pedros?

am I missing anything? or am I just at my chip's limit?


----------



## Cidious

I think it's all marginal anyway. Pedro did get a really nice sample. 

But try not messing with PBO limits unless Auto or disabled. PBO limits can be really funky in behavior. And try changing one thing at a time and retest. More is not always better.


----------



## aussie7

just wondering what is everyone using to test cpu stability ?
TIA


----------



## RosaPanteren

Paddydapro said:


> Lol... I just can't.. My cpu just won't boost over 5ghz under load and I really don't know how to improve further.. I am maxxed out on curve optimizer and I just can't seem to improve my scores further overboost does nothing for me under load.. in idle it can easily boost to 5.2ghz for a sensor reading cycle but I have never seen over 5ghz on effective clocks..
> 
> I haven't tried the scalar on the latest bios but last few bioses it didn't do anything for me..
> Vcore voltage = auto
> curve optimizer custom -20 to -30 depending on cores
> ppt/tdc/edc all on 200 - should I change them so they are not the same? couldn't see any change till now..
> overboost to 0 because like I said it didn't change anything
> have played with power plans but balanced get's same score as high power
> cppc on is better for me than off
> have tried process lasso but couldn't improve but here I am not 100% sure do you have tips for me pedros?
> 
> am I missing anything? or am I just at my chip's limit?


I guess that there are more unknown variables at play as well...

I get +5Ghz effective frequency on very light work loads, more demanding work loads I believe you could just forget about +5Ghz frequency in any major capacity.

voltages->frequency->temps

I’d be most interested in knowing at what temps these scores are made. There is no chance in hitting frequency and scores made at 20c under full load if you are in a normal tempered room with full load temps in the high 70’s.

Also what bios version will play in. I’ve only tested A85 & A86 and the last give me -50Mhz and -20 to -30 scores on same settings. As Mongoled mentioned the latest bios is capped @200Mhz along with changes in some other power settings. So one would need to know what bios to test with as well.

Anyway Pedros scores are really impressive, just need to know under which conditions they are achieved.


----------



## edhutner

For cpu prime95 small and large ffts for 10 minutes. For mem hci or karhu combined with kombustor to generate heat from gpu.
When finalize settings prime95 blend for 12 hours.


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> just wondering what is everyone using to test cpu stability ?
> TIA


Y-cruncher


----------



## edhutner

I had a stable profile, but not very extensively optimized.
Now I am thinking to take more time to do per core curve optimizer. So I did the initial steps - using cb23 single core load and gathering data with CO 0, -10, -15.








5900X, all voltages are auto. No PBO. Only PPT,TDC,EDC limits are 30% higher, but I don't think they play in single core load.

And the big question - now what?  I mean - how to decide (performance wise) on which cores I should go less or more negative? Stability will be tested in the end.


----------



## PJVol

What's the source for those VID's data in your table?


----------



## edhutner

HWiNFO64 VID for each core.
I have logged the data with hwinfo and then imported in hwinfo log viewer and for each core period get the avg and max values.


----------



## PJVol

Look...

Simple answer
try -5 on a couple of best cores in 1st ccd (the rest four to 15), -20 (my try lower to -30) on all 2nd CCD cores.

Not so simple:
I would log Vcore (SVI2 TFN) data, not the VIDs, and do it at constant frequency, or other wat round, collect core frequencies at constant voltage. Then you'll see a clear picture of what each cpu core capable of.
Or you may try to explore it yourself, to understand what's behind it . If you do, look at my post at Anandtech Page 29 - AMD Ryzen 5000 Builders Thread. Then feel free to ask for further assistance.


----------



## edhutner

Thanks @PJVol I will look into it. I already have Vcore (SVI2 TFN) in the logs, but didnt want to use it since its for all cores, only vids are per core.


----------



## PJVol

edhutner said:


> Thanks @PJVol I will look into it. I already have Vcore (SVI2 TFN) in the logs, but didnt want to use it since its for all cores, only vids are per core.


You should run your script that switches affinity and record average Vcore value at the end of ~30 sec (the more it is the more accurate your data will be, i'd set 1 min, and don't forget to kill unnessasary background tasks as many as possible).


----------



## edhutner

Yep, I know kill everything of course. But some windows sh*ts starts again in a while. But I dont think that they interfere too much since they hopefully run on other(s) currently free core.

I run on 20sec intervals (hwinfo is logging on 500ms), and when averaging take the last 16 seconds.

Probably you are right that I should evaluate the performance using fixed freq or fixed voltage. Actually that way I could plot my vf curve...

Damn that would be a lot of work. Will wait the time when sudden motivation strikes me


----------



## PJVol

Yeah, sometimes it strikes 
I've tested at constant frequency. To do so I just set cpu at default, knowing for sure, that each core will 100% reach max boost clock (4650 in my case) and got this:








Here you clearly see that I've got 1 very good core (4), two garbage cores (2 and 5) and three modest ones. And then optimized Curve using these data.
By the way, I've wrapped your *for* loop in a *while* *(1) {}* loop and quit it by ctrl-c.


----------



## edhutner

Have a question. Are these values match with what hwinfo reports for perf values. I mean the order of quality?

And another  How you used the CO? I guess you tried more negative on the worst cores, but were you able to lower them enough to match the good cores?

Ctrl-c works with foreach loop too I think .. i was thinking to make the script more robust, but .. you know somehow lost the momentum
P.s. aaa understand you loop it endlessly


----------



## edhutner

And something a bit offtopic, completely accidentally I discovered some menu in Cinebench R23. I dont know if it is a bug or feature 
Pressing alt-v when in cinebench, opens this menu:


----------



## PJVol

edhutner said:


> Are these values match


3rd column - core performance order. If you mean whether it matched CPPC2 order, basically yes, just in cppc2 report my 2 best cores swapped.
As for CO, currently with 375mhz boost, it's set to 14/14/15/8/7/15. And what you mean "match"? If clocks, then yes, all cores individually boosts to max 5025 effective.

PS: nice find (CB23) should look into it lately ))


----------



## Pedros

RosaPanteren said:


> I guess that there are more unknown variables at play as well...
> 
> I get +5Ghz effective frequency on very light work loads, more demanding work loads I believe you could just forget about +5Ghz frequency in any major capacity.
> 
> voltages->frequency->temps
> 
> I’d be most interested in knowing at what temps these scores are made. There is no chance in hitting frequency and scores made at 20c under full load if you are in a normal tempered room with full load temps in the high 70’s.
> 
> Also what bios version will play in. I’ve only tested A85 & A86 and the last give me -50Mhz and -20 to -30 scores on same settings. As Mongoled mentioned the latest bios is capped @200Mhz along with changes in some other power settings. So one would need to know what bios to test with as well.
> 
> Anyway Pedros scores are really impressive, just need to know under which conditions they are achieved.


Latest Bios ...PBO Power > Motherboard... specific CO values & everything else on Auto

I can't say much more, ok 1900IF and 3800CL14.


----------



## mongoled

From the testing i have done ive come to the conclusion that knowing VID values and relative frequencies of each core when using CO is not a good way to find the limits of each core.

The main reason for this is that we dont know exactly how CO does its underclock and what variables it takes into account when achieving whats its meant to do.

So this is the method I currently use.

Firstly I use the all core CO option and lets say set it to -20.

Than fire up Y-Cruncher and load only test 15 and 16.

When the PC crashes or Y-Cruncher throws an error, I would drop the CO to -15, then test again.

I would keep dropping the CO until Y-Cruncher is able to run at least one hour of test 15/16.

So now we have a baseline CO value for all the cores.

Now its time to switch the CO to per core and target each core one by one.

So lets say -10 is a "stable" value.

I would set each core to -10, then the first core to -20 and start the Y-Cruncher test.

This time when Y-Cruncher crashes or PC reboot I would note the failing core and either seeing it in the Y-Cruncher GUI or in the Event Viewer --> System --> WHEA error logs as here it shows which core caused the PC to crash. Note sometimes it wont catch the failing core, but most time it does.

Depending on the core that crashed, you will lower the CO by a value of 2 and test again.

Rinse and repeat this process for all cores.

On the latest CPU im testing I am at 18-10-4-4-20-12 (core order in HWInfo64 of worse to best core 6th-5th-1st-2nd-4th-3rd)

Screen shot below of stability testing and benchmark results

Note even though prime95 ran for over 12 hours, Y-Cruncher crashed the PC after 1hr 15 mins, the culprit was core 5 which had a CO value of 14, have knocked that back to 12.

Also results were run with all apps open and PC had been on for over 20 hours, so AIDA64 latency can hit below 54ns and CPUz multi would be in mid 5200s where as single would be mid 680s.


----------



## edhutner

mongoled said:


> Note even though prime95 ran for over 12 hours, Y-Cruncher crashed the PC after 1hr 15 mins, the culprit was core 5 which had a CO value of 14, have knocked that back to 12.


That is not good  So far prime95 blend 12h has been my target for system stability.
Have you tried if the error is repeatable in y-cruncher if you dont change the CO value for core 5?


----------



## mongoled

edhutner said:


> That is not good  So far prime95 blend 12h has been my target for system stability.
> Have you tried if the error is repeatable in y-cruncher if you dont change the CO value for core 5?


No reason to test again, CO -14 was boarderline stable with it set to 12 I was able to run test 15/16 for almost two hours, I stopped it and am running Y-Cruncher with all tests and its almost at 4 hours.

So a change of CO +2 is stable


----------



## Spilly44

Less than 6 months old and my Arctic Freezer ll 360 has failed and no reply from Arctic Cooling.Not impressed.


----------



## Pedros

Spilly44 said:


> Less than 6 months old and my Arctic Freezer ll 360 has failed and no reply from Arctic Cooling.Not impressed.


Pump?
Companies need to step up the customer experience. I got some reply from them some while ago, but it took forever  

Also, my guess is that they are getting way more communication requests than ever  EK took 1week to reply to my support ticket for example ...


----------



## blackguard

Spilly44 said:


> Less than 6 months old and my Arctic Freezer ll 360 has failed and no reply from Arctic Cooling.Not impressed.


I contacted AC twice for different things. They took around 3 days for the initial response. My experience both times was positive - the 2nd time I asked them for a Rev.3 mounting kit for use with my Rev.2 and they obliged.
Could be they're experiencing a high volume of tickets or they have people on holidays at this time.


----------



## PJVol

mongoled said:


> So this is the method I currently use


Though you didn't mention it, I see it from your screens, your Boost Overdrive was set to +350 (according to AIDA membench) ? It's important because your CO settings are valid only for the specific Boost limit. And what's up with that max clock values for cores 2,3 ? See some weird numbers reported by HWInfo ,


----------



## mongoled

PJVol said:


> Though you didn't mention it, I see it from your screens, your Boost Overdrive was set to +350 (according to AIDA membench) ? It's important because your CO settings are valid only for the specific Boost limit. And what's up with that max clock values for cores 2,3 ? See some weird numbers reported by HWInfo ,


Yup, Boost Overide is set at +350 mhz



The funky frequencies are just that; funky 

😂 😂 

Ive seen it occuring in other peeps screenshots, definately an erroneous reading


----------



## Dannyz

Does anyone have a file of the 7C35vA82 Bios? I just recently installed my 5900X and am getting some considerably lower scores in cinebench both R20 and R23. 
Right now I'm running the beta bios with the AGESA 1.2.0.0 update and I don't think its working right. 
I've seen most reviewers show the 5900X getting single core scores anywhere from 630-640 out of the box. Meanwhile at stock I get around 610-615 and with PBO score is around the same. 

Problem is that MSI for some reason have removed 1.1.9.0 from their site.


----------



## Speed Potato

Dannyz said:


> Does anyone have a file of the 7C35vA82 Bios? I just recently installed my 5900X and am getting some considerably lower scores in cinebench both R20 and R23.
> Right now I'm running the beta bios with the AGESA 1.2.0.0 update and I don't think its working right.
> I've seen most reviewers show the 5900X getting single core scores anywhere from 630-640 out of the box. Meanwhile at stock I get around 610-615 and with PBO score is around the same.
> 
> Problem is that MSI for some reason have removed 1.1.9.0 from their site.


they remove beta bios when replaced. The last beta bios have the same score regresion so you aren't missing much. Crand up the curve optimiser maybe ?


----------



## Dannyz

Speed Potato said:


> they remove beta bios when replaced. The last beta bios have the same score regresion so you aren't missing much. Crand up the curve optimiser maybe ?


I managed to find it. But you're right scores haven't really changed much.or my 5900X is just ****ty quality.


----------



## lifes931

Dannyz said:


> I managed to find it. But you're right scores haven't really changed much.or my 5900X is just ****ty quality.


I am at around 640 single 11.3k multi after a lot of tweaking. From what I have seen this is pretty much average of what you can expect from 5950X.


----------



## Spilly44

Pedros said:


> Pump?
> Companies need to step up the customer experience. I got some reply from them some while ago, but it took forever
> 
> Also, my guess is that they are getting way more communication requests than ever  EK took 1week to reply to my support ticket for example ...


 Yes pump Pedros
Took it all off to give it a clean.Put it all back on.few ticks from pump almost like the sound u get when a cable accidentally touches a fan
Then computer shut down
Rad fans turning and mosfet fan turning but pump silent and idle temp 75 deg c
Pulled it all off.disconnectedf fans and mosfet fan.ran pump to motherboard header and totally silent.

Smiffy


----------



## Spilly44

Emails to arctic cooling are bouncing saying address unknown.
[email protected] and [email protected]
Tried to register a new account but under countries no united Kingdom so can't register
Have messaged them on facebook.


----------



## blackguard

Spilly44 said:


> Emails to arctic cooling are bouncing saying address unknown.
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> Tried to register a new account but under countries no united Kingdom so can't register
> Have messaged them on facebook.








ARCTIC | Customer Support


customer support platform




cs.arctic.ac


----------



## kmellz

As for Arctic I've only had good experiences with their products and customer support, had 3 different AIOs which all worked great. Wish you could control the VRM fan on the newer ones though separate from the pump in an easy way, unplugged mine since I have so much airflow anyways.


----------



## 84stangman

Spilly44 said:


> Less than 6 months old and my Arctic Freezer ll 360 has failed and no reply from Arctic Cooling.Not impressed.


What happened exactly? I have the same cooler (rev 2) - sorry just read it... and I cannot delete my post


----------



## Jamesbruce

mongoled said:


> From the testing i have done ive come to the conclusion that knowing VID values and relative frequencies of each core when using CO is not a good way to find the limits of each core.
> 
> The main reason for this is that we dont know exactly how CO does its underclock and what variables it takes into account when achieving whats its meant to do.
> 
> So this is the method I currently use.
> 
> Firstly I use the all core CO option and lets say set it to -20.
> 
> Than fire up Y-Cruncher and load only test 15 and 16.
> 
> When the PC crashes or Y-Cruncher throws an error, I would drop the CO to -15, then test again.
> 
> I would keep dropping the CO until Y-Cruncher is able to run at least one hour of test 15/16.
> 
> So now we have a baseline CO value for all the cores.
> 
> Now its time to switch the CO to per core and target each core one by one.
> 
> So lets say -10 is a "stable" value.
> 
> I would set each core to -10, then the first core to -20 and start the Y-Cruncher test.
> 
> This time when Y-Cruncher crashes or PC reboot I would note the failing core and either seeing it in the Y-Cruncher GUI or in the Event Viewer --> System --> WHEA error logs as here it shows which core caused the PC to crash. Note sometimes it wont catch the failing core, but most time it does.
> 
> Depending on the core that crashed, you will lower the CO by a value of 2 and test again.
> 
> Rinse and repeat this process for all cores.
> 
> On the latest CPU im testing I am at 18-10-4-4-20-12 (core order in HWInfo64 of worse to best core 6th-5th-1st-2nd-4th-3rd)
> 
> Screen shot below of stability testing and benchmark results
> 
> Note even though prime95 ran for over 12 hours, Y-Cruncher crashed the PC after 1hr 15 mins, the culprit was core 5 which had a CO value of 14, have knocked that back to 12.
> 
> Also results were run with all apps open and PC had been on for over 20 hours, so AIDA64 latency can hit below 54ns and CPUz multi would be in mid 5200s where as single would be mid 680s.
> 
> View attachment 2474646



Can you offer me some suggestions for improvement?
I have a 5600x that seems stuck at all core 4.6ghz and at the edge of 4.9ghz single core.

info
M/b: msi x570 tomahawk
Pbo2: 200mhz+ offset currently. I’ve tried up to 400mhz+ but none of the numbers scale up.
co: -5, -10, -15. First & second cores, then the rest.
Cinebench23: 116450 MT

my temps stay at 73-75c during test. Single core test temp is like 56-57 max.

ppt usage is 112w out of 142w
CPU power: 89w - sometimes this will hit 90w and go red in ryzen master. Is that’s what throttling all core?
Tdc is 67 amps out of 100
Edc is is 112a out of 170a.

my core vids hovered around 1.313v to 1.331v throughout most of the test.


----------



## Spilly44

84stangman said:


> What happened exactly? I have the same cooler (rev 2) - sorry just read it... and I cannot delete my post


I took it out of the computer to dust out the rads and fans.Moved it from top mount to side mount in a Lian Li PO11 Dynamic DeBe8aur case
Fired up.Pump made a clicking sound which stopped after about 10 seconds.then computer shut down.fired it up again and went into bios and cpu was at 75 deg c.
Took it all off and put back on a Corsair H150i.All fine.Fans are still turning on the Arctic as is the mosfet cooling fan in the block.
Disconnected the fans and mosfet fan and ran an exrension from the board.Pump totally silent.
Smiffy


----------



## mongoled

Jamesbruce said:


> Can you offer me some suggestions for improvement?
> I have a 5600x that seems stuck at all core 4.6ghz and at the edge of 4.9ghz single core.
> 
> info
> M/b: msi x570 tomahawk
> Pbo2: 200mhz+ offset currently. I’ve tried up to 400mhz+ but none of the numbers scale up.
> co: -5, -10, -15. First & second cores, then the rest.
> Cinebench23: 116450 MT
> 
> my temps stay at 73-75c during test. Single core test temp is like 56-57 max.
> 
> ppt usage is 112w out of 142w
> CPU power: 89w - sometimes this will hit 90w and go red in ryzen master. Is that’s what throttling all core?
> Tdc is 67 amps out of 100
> Edc is is 112a out of 170a.
> 
> my core vids hovered around 1.313v to 1.331v throughout most of the test.


This usually means you are at the limit of what the algorithm decides is a stable frequency for your CPU.

Only sure fire way to circumvent this is to use BCLK.

You could also try to play with your PPT/TDC/EDC values to see if anything changes...


----------



## mongoled

As with others WHEA warning messages anything after 1900 mhz

I have run TM5 for over 2 hours using 16-18-16-16-16-288 etc etc without any errors at 2000/4000

Have not worked out why there is a big drop in Sisoft 4x64kB onwards in comparison to when running CPU with a fixed multiplier.

Seems to be the same issue that occurs in AIDA64 when running L3 cache results when using PBO i.e. "performance" drops considerably ...


----------



## Spilly44

Gonna check semiconductors and integrated circuits but anyone know where on the unify you can take a reading of the correct ddr4 voltage.Setting in bios 1.440v says 1.464v but have the test meter to measure the real voltage.
Ta for help
Smiffy.


----------



## djanikowski

mongoled said:


> Seems to be the same issue that occurs in AIDA64 when running L3 cache results when using PBO i.e. "performance" drops considerably ...


You can get the cache performance back under PBO by setting EDC to 500+. It lowers R23 scores because of temperature but I think it does make a difference in lighter loads.

This is a comparison of my EDC setting at 155A and 600A with my 5800x.


----------



## Zinkoff

Hey folks, totally new to both this forum and overclocking in general.
Just finished purchasing my dream build (5900x/3080 FE/Crucial Ballistix 3600 16) and headed here to figure out how best to set everything up! Previously had a locked i7 and played on 1080p so didn’t worry about overclocking at all. 
I’ve skimmed the last few pages, so sorry if this is buried elsewhere in the thread, but I’m just looking for some basic starting advice. Which software is best for some moderate overclocking (just gaming really, not trying to crush benchmarks or render anything crazy), and is learnable by a relative beginner? Based on what I’ve read, I think aiming for 4.4-4.6ghz on the CPU and then 3800mhz at 16-16-16-32 with the FCLK at 1900mhz seems reasonable? And would said software make attaining these levels straightforward?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paddydapro

Zinkoff said:


> Hey folks, totally new to both this forum and overclocking in general.
> Just finished purchasing my dream build (5900x/3080 FE/Crucial Ballistix 3600 16) and headed here to figure out how best to set everything up! Previously had a locked i7 and played on 1080p so didn’t worry about overclocking at all.
> I’ve skimmed the last few pages, so sorry if this is buried elsewhere in the thread, but I’m just looking for some basic starting advice. Which software is best for some moderate overclocking (just gaming really, not trying to crush benchmarks or render anything crazy), and is learnable by a relative beginner? Based on what I’ve read, I think aiming for 4.4-4.6ghz on the CPU and then 3800mhz at 16-16-16-32 with the FCLK at 1900mhz seems reasonable? And would said software make attaining these levels straightforward?
> Thanks in advance!


1. Check what memory modules you have, timings are really dependant on that (samsung b-die beeing considered the best of the bunch) do this with taiphoon burner, just google it there should also be videos on how to read the memory module and determine the manufacturer.
2. make your life easier and really don't go over 3800 everything over will be A LOT of work to get absolutely stable
3. try this for memory if a basic oc is enough for you  3800 gear down mode enabled, 16 16 16 16 32 48 trfc1/2/4 beeing 300 with 1.42V when it shows samsung b-die in taiphoon burner
4. you can go for a per chiplet oc or you can use pbo with curve optimizer, per ccd should have enough videos to find on youtube I would suggest always using bios for tweaking
5. for pbo with curve optimizer you can follow this guide by elmor Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and overclocking - ElmorLabs


----------



## Zinkoff

Paddydapro said:


> 1. Check what memory modules you have, timings are really dependant on that (samsung b-die beeing considered the best of the bunch) do this with taiphoon burner, just google it there should also be videos on how to read the memory module and determine the manufacturer.
> 2. make your life easier and really don't go over 3800 everything over will be A LOT of work to get absolutely stable
> 3. try this for memory if a basic oc is enough for you  3800 gear down mode enabled, 16 16 16 16 32 48 trfc1/2/4 beeing 300 with 1.42V when it shows samsung b-die in taiphoon burner
> 4. you can go for a per chiplet oc or you can use pbo with curve optimizer, per ccd should have enough videos to find on youtube I would suggest always using bios for tweaking
> 5. for pbo with curve optimizer you can follow this guide by elmor Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and overclocking - ElmorLabs


Awesome, thanks for the useful tips! Fingers crossed on the b-die but I think I read they are usually micron e-die?
Either way, I’ll use this as a starting point and come back here if I hit any stumbling blocks.
Thanks again


----------



## mongoled

djanikowski said:


> You can get the cache performance back under PBO by setting EDC to 500+. It lowers R23 scores because of temperature but I think it does make a difference in lighter loads.
> 
> This is a comparison of my EDC setting at 155A and 600A with my 5800x.


Thank you ever so much,

I feel quite privaleged you took the time to make your third post to me after being a member of these forums since Oct 2017

 

You have also solved the "riddle" we had been seeing regards the L3 cache values being very low when using PBO compared to using manual overclock!

After setting EDC to 600A, my L3 cache results returned to 600+ GB/s, I will now experiment for the optimal EDC value (200 EDC gave me 450+)

This setting did not effect my CB23 score as I have adequate cooling


----------



## stewwy

Nice stable 3733 MHz memory overclock on 4 x 8gb 3200 cl14 b-die








I didn't want to go too high on voltage as I wanted to stay around 1.45v for the memory, so I concentrated on tightening the timings.


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> As with others WHEA warning messages anything after 1900 mhz
> 
> I have run TM5 for over 2 hours using 16-18-16-16-16-288 etc etc without any errors at 2000/4000
> 
> Have not worked out why there is a big drop in Sisoft 4x64kB onwards in comparison to when running CPU with a fixed multiplier.
> 
> Seems to be the same issue that occurs in AIDA64 when running L3 cache results when using PBO i.e. "performance" drops considerably ...
> 
> View attachment 2475285


How were you able to stabilize 2000/4000?

I tested different SOC voltages from 1.06-1.2v but now luck.


----------



## mongoled

RosaPanteren said:


> How were you able to stabilize 2000/4000?
> 
> I tested different SOC voltages from 1.06-1.2v but now luck.


For me its not "stable"

Let me explain, it will run benchmarks fine, it will stress test for a certain period of time fine but with all the WHEA warnings and with longer duration stress tests not passing I dont define this as stable.

Waiting for the next BIOS update which hopefully will be better than the lastest release which gimped the PBO max ceiling ...

Oh and I bought five 5600X CPUs to choose the best one!

Still have the 4 I need to sell.....


----------



## RosaPanteren

mongoled said:


> For me its not "stable"
> 
> Let me explain, it will run benchmarks fine, it will stress test for a certain period of time fine but with all the WHEA warnings and with longer duration stress tests not passing I dont define this as stable.
> 
> Waiting for the next BIOS update which hopefully will be better than the lastest release which gimped the PBO max ceiling ...
> 
> Oh and I bought five 5600X CPUs to choose the best one!
> 
> Still have the 4 I need to sell.....


Thank you for the clarification. 

Did you see much performance difference between the chips? 

I really hope they won't set the max CPU override to 200Mhz as a standard in the coming updates, but I'm a bit afraid of it since the drop down menu in Settings - AMD overclocking has that as max option and I think other mobo manufactures also use 200Mhz as a max value, but I might be wrong about this....


----------



## mongoled

RosaPanteren said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> Did you see much performance difference between the chips?
> 
> I really hope they won't set the max CPU override to 200Mhz as a standard in the coming updates, but I'm a bit afraid of it since the drop down menu in Settings - AMD overclocking has that as max option and I think other mobo manufactures also use 200Mhz as a max value, but I might be wrong about this....


The first CPU was bought from the Cyprus market. This CPU using PBO could hit 5000 mhz when using boosttester on all cores, but its IMC max stable is 1866 mhz.

The other 4 CPUs were purchased from the UK and from the same company. 

They are all the same date code 2048 SUS, out of the 4 CPUs only one could not hit 5000 mhz using boosttester, that particular CPU was "limited" to 4900 mhz.

One of the four, had core0 as its best core and that one could hit single test CPU-Z benchmark 688-690 without any effort!

Three of the four could do 1900/3800 without WHEA errors.

Two of the four could post 2000/4000, but only one would post reliably.

One of the four could post 1933/3866.

I decided to use the one that could post 2000/4000 reliably and had the "best" all core boost, however I am thinking of re-testing the CPU that had core0 as its best core.

Regards difference in performance, only if you are benchmarking you will see difference, I just like tweaking and getting the max out of my hardware, hence searching for a 2000 fclk CPU.

Totally agree with your feeling regards PBO limit, if they do that only way we can circumvent is to use BCLK


----------



## KedarWolf

3000SeriesA42UnlockedModded.zip







drive.google.com





Unlocked Modded Unify A42 for 3000 Series CPU's only. *DO NOT FLASH FOR 5000 SERIES CPUs, YOU'LL BRICK YOUR MOTHERBOARD AND HAVE TO USE USB FLASHBACK TO FIX IT.*

I get this with it on my 2x16GB b-die TM5 and HCI stable, which is unheard of.










[Current version]
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00120
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00120
OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064

* [Available versions for replacement]*
*1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00221*
*2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064*

Video OnBoard
[Current version]
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.10.0.0.0_signed
OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.010.000000
OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.010.000000

* [Available version]*
* EFI AMD GOP Driver - 3.0.0_signed
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 2.15.0.17.10_signed
EFI AMD GOP Driver - 1.69.0.15.50_signed
OROM VBIOS Picasso - 016.002.000.012.000000
OROM VBIOS Raven 2 - 016.002.000.012.000000*
* OROM VBIOS Raven - 016.002.000.012.000000*

3 - Network
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.78
EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.053
EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.053
OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.01
OROM Realtek 2.5 Gb PXE - 3.01

*Forgot to paste the updated firmware, will fix in a bit.
*
AMD ║
╟──┬────────┬────────┬──────────┬─────┬─────────┬────╢
║# │ CPUID │Revision│ Date │ Size│ Offset │Last║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║1 │00800F00│0800002A│2016-10-06│0xC80│ 0xB36E8 │Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║2 │00800F82│0800820D│2019-04-16│0xC80│ 0x3E9000│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║3 │00800F12│08001250│2019-04-16│0xC80│ 0x3E9D00│ No ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║4 │00800F11│08001138│2019-02-04│0xC80│ 0x3EAA00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║5 │00800F10│0800100C│2017-01-31│0xC80│ 0x3EB700│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║6 │00800F00│0800002A│2016-10-06│0xC80│ 0x3EC400│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║7 │00810F10│08101016│2019-04-30│0xC80│ 0x56A500│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║8 │00820F01│08200103│2019-04-17│0xC80│ 0x56B200│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║9 │00810F00│08100004│2016-11-20│0xC80│ 0x56BF00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║10│00810F80│08108002│2018-06-05│0xC80│ 0x56CC00│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║11│00810F81│08108109│2019-04-17│0xC80│ 0x56D900│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║12│00810F11│08101103│2019-04-17│0xC80│ 0x56E600│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║13│00870F10│08701021│2020-01-25│0xC80│0x13A1200│Yes ║
╟──┼────────┼────────┼──────────┼─────┼─────────┼────╢
║14│00870F00│08700004│2018-12-06│0xC80│0x13A1F00│Yes ║
╚══╧════════╧════════╧══════════╧═════╧═════════╧════╝

* [Replacement]*
*CPUID 00800F00 Ver 0800002A - already exists
CPUID 00800F10 Ver 0800100C - already exists
CPUID 00800F11 Ver 08001138 - already exists
CPUID 00800F12 Ver 08001250 - 0800126C - mCode replaced
CPUID 00800F82 Ver 0800820D - already exists
CPUID 00810F00 Ver 08100004 - already exists
CPUID 00810F10 Ver 08101016 - already exists
CPUID 00810F11 Ver 08101103 - already exists
CPUID 00810F80 Ver 08108002 - already exists
CPUID 00810F81 Ver 08108109 - already exists
CPUID 00820F01 Ver 08200103 - already exists
CPUID 00870F00 Ver 08700004 - already exists
CPUID 00870F10 Ver 08701021 - already exists*
*MCE found 14 mCodes - Processed 13 mCodes*


----------



## KedarWolf

E7C35AMS.A86 unlocked by @Eder does NOT need to be modded. They updated it all already.


----------



## stewwy

KedarWolf said:


> 3000SeriesA42UnlockedModded.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked Modded Unify A42 for 3000 Series CPU's only. *DO NOT FLASH FOR 5000 SERIES CPUs, YOU'LL BRICK YOUR MOTHERBOARD AND HAVE TO USE USB FLASHBACK TO FIX IT.*
> 
> I get this with it on my 2x16GB b-die TM5 and HCI stable, which is unheard of.
> 
> View attachment 2476223
> 
> 
> Is A42 better for a 3950x than A86?
> 
> I only recently got an MSI MEG X570 to replace a X570 Taichi that I couldn't stabilize at 3733 cl16 ( 4x 8gb b-die) and it's been stable for a couple of weeks on the previous A8x Bios and the new A86. I love to tinker.


----------



## stewwy

KedarWolf said:


> 3000SeriesA42UnlockedModded.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked Modded Unify A42 for 3000 Series CPU's only. *DO NOT FLASH FOR 5000 SERIES CPUs, YOU'LL BRICK YOUR MOTHERBOARD AND HAVE TO USE USB FLASHBACK TO FIX IT.*
> 
> I get this with it on my 2x16GB b-die TM5 and HCI stable, which is unheard of.
> 
> View attachment 2476223


----------



## iggy2k

Is pbo limited to 200mhz? No matter what I try, I can't push my 5600x past 4850 with it.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> 3000SeriesA42UnlockedModded.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked Modded Unify A42 for 3000 Series CPU's only...


Is this the same modified A42 you released recently, or is this a new version?


----------



## mongoled

iggy2k said:


> Is pbo limited to 200mhz? No matter what I try, I can't push my 5600x past 4850 with it.


Are you on A86 BIOS, if so drop back to A85


----------



## iggy2k

mongoled said:


> Are you on A86 BIOS, if so drop back to A85


Yup, on A86. I'll give 85 a shot, thanks.


----------



## Notbn

Anyone have issues with LAN taking a long time to connect after booting/waking from sleep. Mine is gets stuck on "unidentified network" for about 45 seconds before finally connecting. It used to connect instantly upon boot or wake, but after a crash from a bad memory OC it started doing the above.

I've tried resetting network settings in windows, clear CMOS, and reinstalled fresh latest network drivers. Anyone ever experienced this? After connecting everything functions normally.


----------



## Cidious

Notbn said:


> Anyone have issues with LAN taking a long time to connect after booting/waking from sleep. Mine is gets stuck on "unidentified network" for about 45 seconds before finally connecting. It used to connect instantly upon boot or wake, but after a crash from a bad memory OC it started doing the above.
> 
> I've tried resetting network settings in windows, clear CMOS, and reinstalled fresh latest network drivers. Anyone ever experienced this? After connecting everything functions normally.


Tried the latest drivers on the MSI website themselves? they are newer than from the Realtek website last time I checked and solved the resetting issue for me also.


----------



## Notbn

Cidious said:


> Tried the latest drivers on the MSI website themselves? they are newer than from the Realtek website last time I checked and solved the resetting issue for me also.


Yeah I reinstalled them from the MSI website, I'll try once more, maybe it might magically resolve itself.


----------



## Notbn

Notbn said:


> Anyone have issues with LAN taking a long time to connect after booting/waking from sleep. Mine is gets stuck on "unidentified network" for about 45 seconds before finally connecting. It used to connect instantly upon boot or wake, but after a crash from a bad memory OC it started doing the above.
> 
> I've tried resetting network settings in windows, clear CMOS, and reinstalled fresh latest network drivers. Anyone ever experienced this? After connecting everything functions normally.


Update on this.

Removed and reinstalled latest LAN drivers from MSI and reset my router. Gets stuck on "Identifying... - No internet access" for about 30 to 45 after getting to the desktop. Then flips quickly to "Unidentified Network - No Internet", then it finds my network and everything is good to go.

This doesn't happen with WIFI. That connects to the network instantly. Anyone?

For the Canadians, I have Rogers Ignite Internet with the Arris XB6 router/modem combo. Could it be some setting in there that went wonky?


----------



## thigobr

Few tips to debug:

Try any Linux Live and check if you have the same problem
Try different network cable / port on the router
Disable any energy savings mode for the Realtek adapter (Device properties)
Assign a fixed IP to your desktop (maybe your router's DHCP is having some trouble)


----------



## mongoled

thigobr said:


> Few tips to debug:
> 
> Try any Linux Live and check if you have the same problem
> Try different network cable / port on the router
> Disable any energy savings mode for the Realtek adapter (Device properties)
> Assign a fixed IP to your desktop (maybe your router's DHCP is having some trouble)


Good advice

😊

Could also try a tcp/ip reset or winsock reset incase some values got corrupted


----------



## Notbn

thigobr said:


> Few tips to debug:
> 
> Try any Linux Live and check if you have the same problem
> Try different network cable / port on the router
> Disable any energy savings mode for the Realtek adapter (Device properties)
> Assign a fixed IP to your desktop (maybe your router's DHCP is having some trouble)


First off thank you for the help!

Unfortunately, bar trying Linux, which I still might do, none of this worked.

I think it may be more related to my ISP/Router all of a sudden having trouble with realtek LAN than anything else, as my laptop is now experiencing the same problem when connected via ethernet. The only commonality is that it is also using realtek LAN, albeit one of the 1Gbit controllers.

I will try a device that has intel LAN when I can, but for now I'm still stumped.


----------



## Notbn

Final update:

After a little more research, it turns out the model of modem/router my ISP provided received a firmware update that has caused the ethernet connection time problems I was experiencing. It was just incredibly convenient that it happened to take effect right as my PC crashed from the unstable OC, go figure...

As it stands right now the only fix to my problem is to run the connection through an unmanaged ethernet switch which apparently keeps the connection "alive" enough to bypass the problem and cause normal connection times upon boot/wake.

For any Canadian or US customers who's ISP provides the Arris/Technicolor XB6 modem/router. This firmware update is the source of the problem. Upgrading to the newer XB7 modem apparently solves the issue as well. AFAIK Comcast (in the US) is aware of the issue but has no timeline for the fix, its currently only been "elevated to senior techs".


----------



## Not a redditor

Hi guys, i got a problem if any1 knows about it, i was on bios a6 , saved OC profiles to USB , flashed bios A86 after that tryed to load OC profile from USB and i get a message that the profiles are not for the onboard bios , and i cannot load my OC profiles from USB , i have flashed the A6 Bios back and get same message, tryed A7 Bios , same message , does any1 know whats happening , what is this bug, and why does it exists to save profiles to USB if u cannot load them if u flash the bios with a different version or same version ?


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> Hi guys, i got a problem if any1 knows about it, i was on bios a6 , saved OC profiles to USB , flashed bios A86 after that tryed to load OC profile from USB and i get a message that the profiles are not for the onboard bios , and i cannot load my OC profiles from USB , i have flashed the A6 Bios back and get same message, tryed A7 Bios , same message , does any1 know whats happening , what is this bug, and why does it exists to save profiles to USB if u cannot load them if u flash the bios with a different version or same version ?


it's NOT a bug... please don't use saved profiles from others bios versions if you don't want to mess up your system. The entry positions might have well changed between versions. It's NEVER a good idea to do this. Just smash those settings in manually even after a CMOS sometimes it's better to smash them in manually because still sometimes settings stick etc.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Should be getting my 5600X today and still deciding on a motherboard. I like that this one has no RGB and has 3 M.2 slots. Do I need to do anything special for Zen 3 support or should I be able to just drop it in and be good to go?


----------



## edhutner

Support for zen3 in x570 unify is since A7 or later bios as far as I know.


----------



## Sir Beregond

edhutner said:


> Support for zen3 in x570 unify is since A7 or later bios as far as I know.


Thanks. If I buy one and it has an older BIOS do I need to have a Zen 2 chip to update it? I'm coming from a 4790k, so just trying to find the path of least resistance here which I guess would be B550, but I'd prefer the feature set of an X570.


----------



## thigobr

The X570 Unify has bios flashback: you put the BIOS image into a FAT32 USB drive, name it MSI.ROM, connect the power supply and press the BIOS Flashback switch on the MB back panel. It will update the BIOS without even the CPU installed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can peeps with a 5950x or a 5900x post their Zen Timings screenshot with their memory at 3866 WHEA free?

I think I got a dud IMC, can only do this WHEA free.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Can peeps with a 5950x or a 5900x post their Zen Timings screenshot with their memory at 3866 WHEA free?
> 
> I think I got a dud IMC, can only do this WHEA free.
> View attachment 2476678


Dude if that's a dud.. what's my 5900X? I can't even boot 3866. Not in any way that I've tried. Doing 1900IF stable though without issues. X570 Unify sucks for high IF anyway. I can do IF 2000+ with the same 5800X processor on my B550M Mortar... They still haven't fixed the issues that are haunting X570 boards from MSI since launch. I've been hanging in the web tickets with them for ages. They are aware of the instability issues for 1900+ for just their X570 boards.. but no fix in sight not even for the official 1.2.0.0 that should come this week... 

It seems to me they have vacant spots in the Bios development team and can just do the bare minimum implementations from AMD right now.. They are late with 400 series too. And for B550 they haven't even released the official 1.2.0.0 Agesa AS official.. but the beta... SMU 56.44 instead of 56.45... I say **** em by now. Tired of waiting. 3.5 months after launch it's still a WHEA error **** show, random USB disconnects etc...


----------



## aussie7

Hope this helps, I found that setting the CPU 1P8 VOLTS = 1.950v Helps with IF overclocking
and setting CHIPSET SOC VOLTS = 1.2v and CHIPSET CLDO VOLTS To 1.4v Helps with overclocking B-Die Ram


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> Hope this helps, I found that setting the CPU 1P8 VOLTS = 1.950v Helps with IF overclocking
> and setting CHIPSET SOC VOLTS = 1.2v and CHIPSET CLDO VOLTS To 1.4v Helps with overclocking B-Die Ram


Tried those voltages too. No luck


----------



## Mack42

Does this board have problem with dpc latency? Some reviews mentioned this, but perhaps the problem has gone way now with bios and driver updates?


----------



## Cidious

Mack42 said:


> Does this board have problem with dpc latency? Some reviews mentioned this, but perhaps the problem has gone way now with bios and driver updates?


Not that I've noticed. I've had clear audio on both my USB DACS so far.


----------



## djanikowski

Mack42 said:


> Does this board have problem with dpc latency? Some reviews mentioned this, but perhaps the problem has gone way now with bios and driver updates?


Seems fine. I'm on A86 and ran LatencyMon for 5 minutes after the system being up for 5 hours and not closing any background processes and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. In fact, it's much better than my previous 1700 + AX370 Gaming 5 system.


----------



## thigobr

Same here with a 5950X! 1866MHz is as far as it will go without random WHEA errors. And for that it needs very sane voltages as vSOC 1.03V! I tried increasing CPU 1P8 and other voltages and no success. I can boot until 1966MHz though if I increase CPU 1P8 to 1.85V, of course not stable. Memory is fully stable at least until 4200MHz async.

Edit: one thing I still want to test is setting the PCIE bus to 3.0. maybe it makes some difference...


----------



## BWG

Wrong board. Carry on.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm on the Godlike but the same BIOS structure as the Unify.

I got the below stable, no WHEA errors, no random reboots, really great multi-core scores. but single-core not that great, my two best cores can only go Negative 8 Core Optimizer without random reboots. Oh, I forgot to save a screenshot but got 30106 in R23 multi-core. I thought R23 would save the last result but for some reason it never. 

*I can do a Spoiler with BIOS screenshots and a how-to on a really great method to figure out Core Optimizer if you peeps want.*


----------



## aussie7

KedarWolf said:


> I can do a Spoiler with BIOS screenshots and a how-to on a really great method to figure out Core Optimizer if you peeps want.


yes I would like and appreciate that


----------



## mongoled

Peeps!

Lets say at post your FCLK brick wall is after 1900 mhz.

I.e. 1900 posts where as 1933 does not post.

Simple trick is to jump 2 straps

I.e. instead of selecting 1933, choose 1966 FCLK.

This has worked with 2 5600x CPUs that had "brick walls", after jumping 2 straps they both post and they can both benchmark, but with WHEA warnings.

1st 5600x, FCLK limit seemed to be after 1933 jumping to 2000 posts fine
2nd 5600x, FCLK limit seemed to be after 1900 jumping to 1966 posts fine

Jumping up 1 strap did not work on these two sample.

Give it a try and post back if you have success


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Peeps!
> 
> Lets say at post your FCLK brick wall is after 1900 mhz.
> 
> I.e. 1900 posts where as 1933 does not post.
> 
> Simple trick is to jump 2 straps
> 
> I.e. instead of selecting 1933, choose 1966 FCLK.
> 
> This has worked with 2 5600x CPUs that had "brick walls", after jumping 2 straps they both post and they can both benchmark, but with WHEA warnings.
> 
> 1st 5600x, FCLK limit seemed to be after 1933 jumping to 2000 posts fine
> 2nd 5600x, FCLK limit seemed to be after 1900 jumping to 1966 posts fine
> 
> Jumping up 1 strap did not work on these two sample.
> 
> Give it a try and post back if you have success


It's a good tip because for some peeps this actually works. I've tried everything up to 2066 though haha. No luck for me. Tomorrow I'm going to drain the loop to do some modifications on my 6800XT waterblock and that nicely gives me the opportunity to stick the 5900X in the other rig with B550M that I know can do 2000+ and see how it fares there. I already can confirm the that the 5800X couldn't post 1900+ on the Unify and can on the Mortar if I can get this confirmed with the 5900X too I'm going to document it a bit and shuv it into the forums and send the links to MSI to put some pressure. They told me for over a month that they are aware of the issue and that it has high priority. I call BS on that. So let's warm them up a bit.


----------



## aussie7

finally got 2000IF stable  
1hr pass no WHEA errors


----------



## Cidious

aussie7 said:


> finally got 2000IF stable
> 1hr pass no WHEA errors
> 
> View attachment 2476824


That's golden right there! Which settings did you tweak to get the stability?


----------



## xeizo

aussie7 said:


> finally got 2000IF stable
> 1hr pass no WHEA errors
> 
> View attachment 2476824


Not to rain on your party, but it's unusual for WHEA to be triggered during load, it rears it's ugly head in idle or when quickly going down from high load. Sometimes one can get a sudden reboot when surfing after a couple of days, even if everything in the way of benchmarks are stable.

With that said, congrats on getting 2000 "stable", I don't think I will even try as it's hard enough to get rid of WHEA at 1900


----------



## dk_mic

aussie7 said:


> finally got 2000IF stable
> 1hr pass no WHEA errors
> 
> View attachment 2476824


nice, can you share AIDA64 cache/memory results?


----------



## aussie7

I think I have a good cpu, rather than some magical setting. I say this after having tried 5 cpu's
But here are the volts I tweaked to get 2000IF stable

CPU 1P8 VOLTS = 1.950v read somewhere it helps with IF overclocking
CHIPSET SOC VOLTS = 1.2v and CHIPSET CLDO VOLTS To 1.4v read this helps with overclocking B-Die ram
set C-State to disabled read this stops crashing on idle
Also I found overclocking my ram significantly affected my IF, so I set the ram speed to stock and IF to 2000 to test
I have attached a screen shot of my bios volts


----------



## Paddydapro

aussie7 said:


> I think I have a good cpu, rather than some magical setting. I say this after having tried 5 cpu's
> But here are the volts I tweaked to get 2000IF stable
> 
> CPU 1P8 VOLTS = 1.950v read somewhere it helps with IF overclocking
> CHIPSET SOC VOLTS = 1.2v and CHIPSET CLDO VOLTS To 1.4v read this helps with overclocking B-Die ram
> set C-State to disabled read this stops crashing on idle
> Also I found overclocking my ram significantly affected my IF, so I set the ram speed to stock and IF to 2000 to test
> I have attached a screen shot of my bios volts
> 
> View attachment 2476918


damn those chipset voltages seem a tad high, is there any literature?


----------



## aussie7

Paddydapro said:


> damn those chipset voltages seem a tad high, is there any literature?


any lower and I get WHEA errors


----------



## Paddydapro

aussie7 said:


> any lower and I get WHEA errors


mhh, how is the chipset connected to ram? thought it was just directly connected to the cpu


----------



## aussie7

Paddydapro said:


> mhh, how is the chipset connected to ram? thought it was just directly connected to the cpu


I have no idea, but with those volts on the chipset I get no WHEA's
also just to note, I have only tried the A86 beta bios
maybe someone else can post some info?


----------



## Paddydapro

aussie7 said:


> I have no idea, but with those volts on the chipset I get no WHEA's
> also just to note, I have only tried the A86 beta bios
> maybe someone else can post some info?


I have the same BIOS but a modified unlocked one.. I will try your settings and see if it has an influence too. did you change these settings all at one or all at once?


----------



## aussie7

Paddydapro said:


> I have the same BIOS but a modified unlocked one.. I will try your settings and see if it has an influence too. did you change these settings all at one or all at once?


I changed the chipset and cpu volts listed above all at once
try setting your ram to default settings and increase your IF till you get to its highest setting, then try increasing your ram speed


----------



## Cidious

MSI Global

A8 dropped. I don't expect much of it yet. But I'll dig into it now.

A80

















Still SMU 56.44 (BETA 1.1.9.0 + Some 1.2.0.0 modules)

A86 BETA:

















They are the same just renamed probably. Well done MSI


----------



## Not a redditor

Cidious said:


> MSI Global
> 
> A8 dropped. I don't expect much of it yet. But I'll dig into it now.
> 
> A80
> View attachment 2477183
> 
> View attachment 2477182
> 
> 
> Still SMU 56.44 (BETA 1.1.9.0 + Some 1.2.0.0 modules)
> 
> A86 BETA:
> View attachment 2477184
> 
> View attachment 2477185
> 
> 
> They are the same just renamed probably. Well done MSI


MSI leading in gaming and tehnology, year after year they do kind this of scams and other unbeliveble terrible things and ppl just look away , huray!


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> MSI leading in gaming and tehnology, year after year they do kind this of scams and other unbeliveble terrible things and ppl just look away , huray!


It's a sad thing. I've defended the brand throughout the Zen 2 era after having horrible experiences with two Gigabyte boards (B450 and X570). But they have really dropped tthe ball now. And adding that all up with the scandals they are going through time and time again and their CEO jumping off a roof... Puts things in perspective This is my last MSI board for now. Next gen I'll re-assess the options and as it seems now it probably will be Asus again after years of ignoring them for similar practices. It seems they have made a decent comeback. Their Zen 3 bios development has been leading this gen. The only thing that bothers me so much is that their Crosshair VIII boards just have 2x M.2 slots. Which is not ok for top of the line. I use 4x M.2 drives. Who gives a hoot about SATA anno 2021 LOL  I don't need 8 SATA ports.. I bet most people don't... I bet most could get by with 4.. 

Ah well back to the waiting game... 

1900+ still no luck on the X570. No problem on B550. 

Let's hope they at least fixed some of the sudden reboot instability. Testing now.


----------



## Spilly44

Im guessing 1T on 4 sticks is a no go?
And to Cidious with ref sata ports.I dont need 8.no one does.2 would do me just fine.Your right
Smiffy


----------



## aussie7

something has changed, I can no longer get 2000if stable with the same settings as in Beta A86


----------



## Cidious

On another note:

X570 Unify vA80:









B550M Mortar v15:


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^
Good looking 5990x.

Any platinum ctr reports?


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^
> Good looking 5990x.
> 
> Any platinum ctr reports?


I am keen on a 5990X. Where can I get it?


----------



## Forsaken1

Hale59 said:


> I am keen on a 5990X. Where can I get it?


Know what was on my mind as I typed above........
You don’t have a ES 5990x?






AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5990X - CPU-Rumors


AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5990X is upcoming flagship desktop CPU expected to be released in early 2021, it will feature with 64 cores and 128 threads, the TDP is expected 280W. Stay tuned for more info. Get instantly notified by e-mail when AMD Ryzen Threadripper 5990X Available for Pre-order ...



www.cpu-rumors.com


----------



## mongoled

@Cidious,

LMAO, I saw you posts over at the MSI "moderated" forum.

You realise you cannot say anything negative about MSI over there, otherwise that idiot of a "moderator" dark horse whatever his handle is will just shut it down.

Been there done that, such a waste of your valuable time posting anything there!


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> @Cidious,
> 
> LMAO, I saw you posts over at the MSI "moderated" forum.
> 
> You realise you cannot say anything negative about MSI over there, otherwise that idiot of a "moderator" dark horse whatever his handle is will just shut it down.
> 
> Been there done that, such a waste of your valuable time posting anything there!


I KNOW.. But I have told MSI in the webtickets that I will spread their bullshit around so I will  I've been doing it in the MSI Forums too. I'll give them a link too. hahaha


----------



## Paddydapro

aussie7 said:


> I changed the chipset and cpu volts listed above all at once
> try setting your ram to default settings and increase your IF till you get to its highest setting, then try increasing your ram speed


my if goes to 4033 at least.. but its not very stable but yeah will have to decouple if from ram


----------



## Hale59

New Chipset Drivers 2.13.27.501



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## Cidious

Installed and seems stable.


----------



## Scoty

After month a new Chipset Driver and the Changelog is a joke. There are no new features or the like.
The latest SMU is 56.45 but on the latest A86 Beta and A8 Final is SMU 56.44. Can where modify the SMU on A8 please?


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> After month a new Chipset Driver and the Changelog is a joke. There are no new features or the like.
> The latest SMU is 56.45 but on the latest A86 Beta and A8 Final is SMU 56.44. Can where modify the SMU on A8 please?


Sad but true. AMD charging a premium for their so-called performance crown products now... but software support is still pretty horrendous. Why EVERY generation has to be such a pain in the ass is above my paygrade. But it surely seems their business plan is to use the consumers as beta testers...


----------



## Hale59

Cidious said:


> ...But it surely seems their business plan is to use the consumers as beta testers...


I wanted to say this long ago


----------



## Not a redditor

Tested A8 bios, the voltage now is closer to the override set or offset or manual set, what ever, before it was a deviation of +0.0500 or - 0.0375 depinding on the parameter, resizeble bar does nothing for gaming and mining , actual 0 difference in apex, warzone, starcraft 2 , wow , 0 fps increase or stabel


----------



## jvidia

What's the situation of the WHEA errors with IF at 1800?? Solved with A8 bios?


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> What's the situation of the WHEA errors with IF at 1800?? Solved with A8 bios?


Most WHEA issues have been solved ages ago with beta versions. People that stuck to A7 should have gone with one of the betas like A85 was a really good one.


----------



## jvidia

Flashed A8.
I'm running a 5900x.

Tested with all settings on default with OCCT v7.1.0 to get a stable base.
After 10 minutes I got a reboot !!!!!

Manually fixed some voltages because I was seeing all cores at 4650Mhz:

CPU NB/SoC to 1.1v
VDDP to 0.950v
VDDG CCD to 1.05v
VDDG IOD to 1.05v

New OCCT test ..... new reboot!

Is this normal??????

Shouldn't this supposed to work with a BIOS in default?????

What am I missing here?


----------



## edhutner

It is not normal to reboot with defaults. XMP is disabled?
Have you tried to clear the cmos via the button on the back.


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> Flashed A8.
> I'm running a 5900x.
> 
> Tested with all settings on default with OCCT v7.1.0 to get a stable base.
> After 10 minutes I got a reboot !!!!!
> 
> Manually fixed some voltages because I was seeing all cores at 4650Mhz:
> 
> CPU NB/SoC to 1.1v
> VDDP to 0.950v
> VDDG CCD to 1.05v
> VDDG IOD to 1.05v
> 
> New OCCT test ..... new reboot!
> 
> Is this normal??????
> 
> Shouldn't this supposed to work with a BIOS in default?????
> 
> What am I missing here?


What did you do to memory clocks? 

Did you touch VCORE voltage? Leave Vcore on auto. This is NOT the way to lower anything anymore. Don't touch it. AUTO. PBO on Auto for now too and try again. 

And try this instead for voltages:
CPU NB/SoC to 1.1v
VDDP to 0.900v
VDDG CCD to 0.950v
VDDG IOD to 1.05v


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> What did you do to memory clocks?
> 
> Did you touch VCORE voltage? Leave Vcore on auto. This is NOT the way to lower anything anymore. Don't touch it. AUTO. PBO on Auto for now too and try again.
> 
> And try this instead for voltages:
> CPU NB/SoC to 1.1v
> VDDP to 0.900v
> VDDG CCD to 0.950v
> VDDG IOD to 1.05v


Sorry for not talking about the memory....
Memory ( F4-3600C16D-16GTZN Trident Z Neo ) at 3600MHz with IF at 1800Mhz.
vDram = 1.35v

All the rest is on Auto...
Vcore = Auto
PBO = Auto
.....




edhutner said:


> It is not normal to reboot with defaults. XMP is disabled?
> Have you tried to clear the cmos via the button on the back.


As I stated to Cidious .... RAM manually at 3600 / IF 1800

Clear CMOS no because I did the BIOS update to A8. Do I need a clear CMOS after a BIOS flash??


*UPDATE*: did a reinstall of the AMD chipset drivers, because this windows has suffered allot of tests with older BIOS versions, and now OCCT is going strong for 55min already.... Too good to be true.

*UPDATE2*: OCCT passed the 1h test without rebooting or any WHEA error. Also reinstalled all drivers and updated the voltages Cidious suggested. Another OCCT test....


----------



## KedarWolf

Not a redditor said:


> Tested A8 bios, the voltage now is closer to the override set or offset or manual set, what ever, before it was a deviation of +0.0500 or - 0.0375 depinding on the parameter, resizeble bar does nothing for gaming and mining , actual 0 difference in apex, warzone, starcraft 2 , wow , 0 fps increase or stabel


They haven't enabled the rebar option in the Nvidia drivers yet, so it'll have no effect.


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> Sorry for not talking about the memory....
> Memory ( F4-3600C16D-16GTZN Trident Z Neo ) at 3600MHz with IF at 1800Mhz.
> vDram = 1.35v
> 
> All the rest is on Auto...
> Vcore = Auto
> PBO = Auto
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated to Cidious .... RAM manually at 3600 / IF 1800
> 
> Clear CMOS no because I did the BIOS update to A8. Do I need a clear CMOS after a BIOS flash??
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*: did a reinstall of the AMD chipset drivers, because this windows has suffered allot of tests with older BIOS versions, and now OCCT is going strong for 55min already.... Too good to be true.
> 
> *UPDATE2*: OCCT passed the 1h test without rebooting or any WHEA error. Also reinstalled all drivers and updated the voltages Cidious suggested. Another OCCT test....


Sounds good so far.


----------



## edhutner

jvidia said:


> Clear CMOS no because I did the BIOS update to A8. Do I need a clear CMOS after a BIOS flash??


I am not sure if it mandatory. I just do it after bios updates, because in the past (with other motherboard) I have had a lot of weird issues after bios updates and clearing cmos the hardware way solved them.


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> Sounds good so far.


Another 1h run with OCCT and 0 WHEA / reboots. Driver issue? Still not convinced.


----------



## Not a redditor

KedarWolf said:


> They haven't enabled the rebar option in the Nvidia drivers yet, so it'll have no effect.


im on a 3950x and a 6800xt , so resizeble bar has 0 effect on gaming or mining, tested bouth, disabled bouth 4g and resize bar, then tryed only 4g, then i tryed only resize bar enabled, no combination of enable or disable had any effect on mining, and games i listed + thsi A8 bios = less performance like 1-5 % depends on the program used , but i like the "more accurate" values entered, previous bioses u were entering a value but would deviat with + or - , not that deviation is there but less ( example i was putting in core voltage 1.875 to have 1.325 = - 0.550 i was getting , so everything i wanted to put a value i had to calculate -0.550 , and so on , depending on the parameter the - or the + was more or less , in ram voltage, i was getting + 0.300 ~ , now is more accurate )


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> Another 1h run with OCCT and 0 WHEA / reboots. Driver issue? Still not convinced.


No crash right?


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> im on a 3950x and a 6800xt , so resizeble bar has 0 effect on gaming or mining, tested bouth, disabled bouth 4g and resize bar, then tryed only 4g, then i tryed only resize bar enabled, no combination of enable or disable had any effect on mining, and games i listed + thsi A8 bios = less performance like 1-5 % depends on the program used , but i like the "more accurate" values entered, previous bioses u were entering a value but would deviat with + or - , not that deviation is there but less ( example i was putting in core voltage 1.875 to have 1.325 = - 0.550 i was getting , so everything i wanted to put a value i had to calculate -0.550 , and so on , depending on the parameter the - or the + was more or less , in ram voltage, i was getting + 0.300 ~ , now is more accurate )












Tried any of the top games to compare?

And didn't it only work for 5000 series ?


----------



## Forsaken1

Pedros said:


> new top 1T scores  i'm battling with Forsaken here
> 
> View attachment 2472868


@Pedros
Working on this.🥶


----------



## Eder

Latest bios release with unlocked PBS CBS menu mod


----------



## mongoled

Any possibility to fix PBO "boost override" as its limited to 200 mhz?


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Any possibility to fix PBO "boost override" as its limited to 200 mhz?


Do you really believe you can get stability over +200 Mhz? I have pretty strong silicon on the 5900X but I'm not getting decent stability with anything over +150 Mhz...


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Do you really believe you can get stability over +200 Mhz? I have pretty strong silicon on the 5900X but I'm not getting decent stability with anything over +150 Mhz...


I am already Y-Cruncher test 15/16 stable at the 200 mhz limit with LLC @6, Scaler @10x along with relevant CO values (+2, -4, -6, -3, +2, -10)

Am having to go with BCLK to see where the limits is....


----------



## mongoled

@Eder AMD CBS is not available in the "Settings - Advanced" menu


----------



## xermalk

Does the CPU Switching Frequency setting make any difference, or is setting a llc level enough?


----------



## Kha

An update regarding the Realtek 8125 NIC ARP Loopback issue:

*It's NOT solved in the 10.046 drivers and it's still bringing down the entire network along with the routers too.*

After complaining to Realtek via email, I got an answer from them in which they sent me a Realtek Hardware Viewer proprietary tool and asked me to take some snapshots and send back.
Saldy I RMA-ed my motherboard so I can't help them anymore, but if there are here people with this issue willing to help the Realtek dev team, pm me so I can give you the details.


----------



## mongoled

xermalk said:


> Does the CPU Switching Frequency setting make any difference, or is setting a llc level enough?


Regards switching frequency, I have not seen it assist at all when on boarder line stability, at least the switching CPU frequency.

LLC, yes this makes huge differences, you have to play with the value to find the right balance for your CPU, you dont want it at the maximum or minimum level, somewhere between and this depends on other factors such as CO values, PBO values, cooling etc


----------



## mongoled

Kha said:


> An update regarding the Realtek 8125 NIC ARP Loopback issue:
> 
> *It's NOT solved in the 10.046 drivers and it's still bringing down the entire network along with the routers too.*
> 
> After complaining to Realtek via email, I got an answer from them in which they sent me a Realtek Hardware Viewer proprietary tool and asked me to take some snapshots and send back.
> Saldy I RMA-ed my motherboard so I can't help them anymore, but if there are here people with this issue willing to help the Realtek dev team, pm me so I can give you the details.


Dude, you have been through a number of different motherboards, all have some sort of "issue", dont think you will ever be satisfied.

See a number of peeps jumping here and there and when not getting the "perfect" motherboard, then switch again.

I could understand this when running at default settings, but dont understand this when we take into account "overclocking".

Maybe I am old and have been doing this for far too long, but I dont agree with peoples expectations, you cant accept your motherboards to work perfectly when pushing limits!

This is normal!

Expecting different combinations of hardware to play nice when overclocked is not normal, is all a matter of finding a balance of what gives issues and what does not and tweaking your rig around these variances.

Though the Realtek LAN issue is a concern, though ive seen very few people having such aggressive issues as yourself.

Good luck in finding a motherboard you will be happy with


----------



## xermalk

Iv set LLC to 6, but still get LLC warnings in CTR2. The cpu is watercooled by a phantek c350i (with 3d printed adapter for am4) and a 420 rad.

Running all voltages on auto in the bios, except for the ram that's at 1.4v.





















mongoled said:


> Regards switching frequency, I have not seen it assist at all when on boarder line stability, at least the switching CPU frequency.
> 
> LLC, yes this makes huge differences, you have to play with the value to find the right balance for your CPU, you dont want it at the maximum or minimum level, somewhere between and this depends on other factors such as CO values, PBO values, cooling etc


_cough_ i cant even boot windows on 1900 IF. I'm stuck at 1800/3600/16/16/16/36 with 32GB Trident Z F4-4266C19D-16GTZA

If i lock IF i can boot 4266CL19.


----------



## mongoled

xermalk said:


> Iv set LLC to 6, but still get LLC warnings in CTR2. The cpu is watercooled by a phantek c350i (with 3d printed adapter for am4) and a 420 rad.
> 
> Running all voltages on auto in the bios, except for the ram that's at 1.4v.
> 
> View attachment 2477508
> 
> View attachment 2477507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _cough_ i cant even boot windows on 1900 IF. I'm stuck at 1800/3600/16/16/16/36 with 32GB Trident Z F4-4266C19D-16GTZA
> 
> If i lock IF i can boot 4266CL19.


You do understand that the LLC "warning" messages are 1usmus interpretation of whats is acceptable or not ??

Its up to you to do your own testing to see if your CPU is more stable, better performance than what CTR2 is telling you.

I dont use such tools for optimising my systems as have found manual tweaking to be a far more reliable method of getting where I want to go



Have you tried jumping 2 straps ?

I.e. if 1800 is your brick wall then try 1866 mhz


----------



## Cidious

Kha said:


> An update regarding the Realtek 8125 NIC ARP Loopback issue:
> 
> *It's NOT solved in the 10.046 drivers and it's still bringing down the entire network along with the routers too.*
> 
> After complaining to Realtek via email, I got an answer from them in which they sent me a Realtek Hardware Viewer proprietary tool and asked me to take some snapshots and send back.
> Saldy I RMA-ed my motherboard so I can't help them anymore, but if there are here people with this issue willing to help the Realtek dev team, pm me so I can give you the details.


Completely fixed it for me after months of struggle and trying every possible solution. Smacking these drivers on the system magically solved it.


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> I am already Y-Cruncher test 15/16 stable at the 200 mhz limit with LLC @6, Scaler @10x along with relevant CO values (+2, -4, -6, -3, +2, -10)
> 
> Am having to go with BCLK to see where the limits is....


Ah yes 5600X might have some benefit. 1 CCX less heat etc. Well sorry to hear about the limits haha. I wouldn't consider this a general issue for most but if you look at it from your perspective surely is a pity.


----------



## Kha

Cidious said:


> Completely fixed it for me after months of struggle and trying every possible solution. Smacking these drivers on the system magically solved it.


Make no mistake, it's not about the NDIS error that disconnected the RTL8125 from router, but about the ARP loopback that after 2 hours to 1 day or so of continous using ends with entire network down and router in shock.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

This IF is a very strange thing. I have two 5800x here, I was using one that did IF 1900 (which is the minimum that is expected from the 5000 series, if you don't even do that it sucks) but I didn't do IF 2000 even with prayer. I tested it in the CTR with default + XMP configs and it is silver. I put the other one, I tested the CTR and it also gave silver, but slightly better, ok, I was going to put the first one up for sale and, by surprise, I put the RAM in 3800 ... I wasn't going ... I went crazy. Read here that depending on the BIOS and the processor you can't make 1900 but if you go up to 1933 it will ... ****ed by ****ed I tried here ... and the second one is 1933 and 1967 stable but not 1900, crazy kkkk Now I'm going to have to retest everything from 0 just for the sake of conscience, the other one does 1933 and 1967 too and that changes something in the tests ...


----------



## BluePaint

ctr silver/gold... rating only tests cpu chiplet quality, not IO die quality (completely separate piece of silicium from 14 or 12nm process) in theory u can have bronze cpu which does 2100 fclk and platinum cpu which does only 1866


----------



## Cidious

Ah. That must be router combination specifi


Kha said:


> Make no mistake, it's not about the NDIS error that disconnected the RTL8125 from router, but about the ARP loopback that after 2 hours to 1 day or so of continous using ends with entire netw





Kha said:


> Make no mistake, it's not about the NDIS error that disconnected the RTL8125 from router, but about the ARP loopback that after 2 hours to 1 day or so of continous using ends with entire network down and router in shock.


Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK update the UEFI in the bios with UBU?


----------



## xermalk

mongoled said:


> You do understand that the LLC "warning" messages are 1usmus interpretation of whats is acceptable or not ??
> 
> Its up to you to do your own testing to see if your CPU is more stable, better performance than what CTR2 is telling you.
> 
> I dont use such tools for optimising my systems as have found manual tweaking to be a far more reliable method of getting where I want to go
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried jumping 2 straps ?
> 
> I.e. if 1800 is your brick wall then try 1866 mhz


I as just using CTR2 to get a semi acurate base reading on the quality of my cpu 

Jumping 2 straps actually did it. Im in windows now at 1867 and its nto instantly crashing anything i start atelast.
i did set a few voltages manually though, and bumped LLC on the soc to levvel 4 and level 2 on the cpu.

At level 7 cpu LLC i get a "bronze tier" result in ctr2.
At level 2 i get silver, and 4575mhz suggestion for p2 vs 4475 with LLC 6.

Will see how far i can push it before lowering llc back to 6 and then rerunning a stability test.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone post BIOS screenshots of what's unlocked on @Eder 's unlocked Unify BIOS?


----------



## mongoled

Not in front of the PC atm in time.

Eder so far from what I have seen is only able to mod/expose items in the beta BIOSs.

For reasons he can only share (I have not looked into this myself) the official BIOS he is modding do not show the missing features that the beta BIOS he is modding show.

I.e.

The two official BIOS that Eder has modded do not show the CBS option (in settings/advanced section) of the BIOS. The CBS option appear in the beta BIOS but do not appear in the official A70 and A80 BIOS.

Basically, Eders' work in the beta BIOS shows in "settings --> advanced" section PBS and CBS menus, which are hidden before his mods.

For non beta BIOS Eders' work in the BIOS shows in "settings --> advanced" section only the PBS menu, which is hidden before his mods.

At least this is what I have seen on my MSI motherboard.

I have only flashed with M-Flash, using flashrom may give different results ...


----------



## RosaPanteren

So my 5800x is a defect 5950x if I understand correctly.

From a bit of searching it seems a lot of 5600 and 5800 owners have gotten these failed Ryzen 9 cpu's. Probably also a reason for it being close to impossible to find a Ryzen 9's, where R7's are easily obtained. My sample was from a mid December batch.

I wonder if this affects anything performance wise or if there is any chance in activating the sleeping CCD










In HWinfo CCD 1 is reported active


----------



## Cidious

RosaPanteren said:


> So my 5800x is a defect 5950x if I understand correctly.
> 
> From a bit of searching it seems a lot of 5600 and 5800 owners have gotten these failed Ryzen 9 cpu's. Probably also a reason for it being close to impossible to find a Ryzen 9's, where R7's are easily obtained. My sample was from a mid December batch.
> 
> I wonder if this affects anything performance wise or if there is any chance in activating the sleeping CCD
> 
> View attachment 2477702
> 
> 
> In HWinfo CCD 1 is reported active


It kind of depends which CCD you got as the working one. Every 5950X comes with a stronger and weaker CCD. The strong one is mostly very high quality bin and the second one might be lesser. If something was broken on the slower one you got lucky and got a very good 5800X. Looking at your results here, you got very lucky and got the good part of it.
In comparison here is my launch-day sample (mediocre sample):









Here's some of the people that I know that I've registered the numbers from:









Yours would be right in the top as the best one with ABNORMALLY low temperatures! It really shows the good bin of your chip (meant for 5950X). 

What cooling are you using?


----------



## jvidia

I'm having a problem with the Audio.

Using two different sets of normal in-ear phones, I clearly ear like a background static noise and never a complete silence!

Also notice a very fainted hissing noise when I move the mouse.

Tried with wired and wireless mouse, and even switched the VGA card.
Also reinstalled all the audio drivers and it does not resolve.

Anyone have any of this?

Tried the same listening experience on my 10 year old Intel system with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board and I get complete silence when no sound is produced.

Seems like if the audio circuit is not well EMI shielded on this board.
Should I RMA my Unify board? Dammmmmmm


----------



## RosaPanteren

Cidious said:


> It kind of depends which CCD you got as the working one. Every 5950X comes with a stronger and weaker CCD. The strong one is mostly very high quality bin and the second one might be lesser. If something was broken on the slower one you got lucky and got a very good 5800X. Looking at your results here, you got very lucky and got the good part of it.
> In comparison here is my launch-day sample (mediocre sample):
> View attachment 2477713
> 
> 
> Here's some of the people that I know that I've registered the numbers from:
> View attachment 2477715
> 
> 
> Yours would be right in the top as the best one with ABNORMALLY low temperatures! It really shows the good bin of your chip (meant for 5950X).
> 
> What cooling are you using?


Sorry that temp reading was done when I had cooled down the room for some 3DMark runs as I'm still on air cooling for the GPU.

I don't know how much faith we should put into this diagnostic and if results are comparable without knowing which bios and settings are applied along with temps. As it seems results differ quite a lot from run to run.

The result in the first pic was from a run in a chilled room and with the A.85 bios, PBO with a high negative curve offset(-21 for the two best cores, rest -30), MCLK/FLCK @1900.

I had to do a clear cmos as smth was bugging, but this is a run with everything on stock, A.85 and a normal tempered room(24c) and water temp from a couple of hours of gaming.......the chip is no longer unique  hence my concern about the information provided in the diagnostic. I'll try to get my oc profile back on track tomorrow and could check what results look like then.










I use LM between the IHS and cpu block(Ek Velocity) but I don't think it matters that much. Loop contains a 360 + 240 rad (slim versions) and a D5 pump, currently I got an old cpu block strapped to the backplate of a 3090 which is also in the loop.

Electrical tape used to isolate surrounding parts of the mobo before playing with LM


----------



## Cidious

RosaPanteren said:


> Sorry that temp reading was done when I had cooled down the room for some 3DMark runs as I'm still on air cooling for the GPU.
> 
> I don't know how much faith we should put into this diagnostic and if results are comparable without knowing which bios and settings are applied along with temps. As it seems results differ quite a lot from run to run.
> 
> The result in the first pic was from a run in a chilled room and with the A.85 bios, PBO with a high negative curve offset(-21 for the two best cores, rest -30), MCLK/FLCK @1900.
> 
> I had to do a clear cmos as smth was bugging, but this is a run with everything on stock, A.85 and a normal tempered room(24c) and water temp from a couple of hours of gaming.......the chip is no longer unique  hence my concern about the information provided in the diagnostic. I'll try to get my oc profile back on track tomorrow and could check what results look like then.
> 
> View attachment 2477767
> 
> 
> I use LM between the IHS and cpu block(Ek Velocity) but I don't think it matters that much. Loop contains a 360 + 240 rad (slim versions) and a D5 pump, currently I got an old cpu block strapped to the backplate of a 3090 which is also in the loop.
> 
> Electrical tape used to isolate surrounding parts of the mobo before playing with LM
> View attachment 2477768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477771


I see.

Cool rig. And yeah for liquid metal, I would advise against it for IHS. I did all and it will just corrode the IHS inscription for little benefit. 

I even lapped my 5800X to see if it makes a difference. 0 difference also. Hot headed CPUs.

Afraid we can only try to control voltage and power draw to cool it down a bit.


----------



## Gnasher

Is there any news we see SMU 56.45 incorporated into the 7C35vA8 or is it waiting for a new Beta? A91?

Currently I am on A85 with R3900X and my e-Dies at 3733 got WHEA on 3800. Do i go for A8? Does it help with memory and IF or does it just do nothing spectacular or is it even worse?


----------



## mongoled

S*its and giggles

4400/2067


----------



## aussie7

well done *mongoled * 

Just discovered my score of 2000if stable in occt v7.3.0 is unstable in v7.3.2


----------



## Hale59

Gnasher said:


> Is there any news we see SMU 56.45 incorporated into the 7C35vA8 or is it waiting for a new Beta? A91?
> 
> Currently I am on A85 with R3900X and my e-Dies at 3733 got WHEA on 3800. Do i go for A8? Does it help with memory and IF or does it just do nothing spectacular or is it even worse?


Like you, I'm still on ryzen 3000s, and I use Bios A42.
The modified A42 Bios is the best for ryzen 3000s


----------



## Forsaken1

jvidia said:


> I'm having a problem with the Audio.
> 
> Using two different sets of normal in-ear phones, I clearly ear like a background static noise and never a complete silence!
> 
> Also notice a very fainted hissing noise when I move the mouse.
> 
> Tried with wired and wireless mouse, and even switched the VGA card.
> Also reinstalled all the audio drivers and it does not resolve.
> 
> Anyone have any of this?
> 
> Tried the same listening experience on my 10 year old Intel system with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board and I get complete silence when no sound is produced.
> 
> Seems like if the audio circuit is not well EMI shielded on this board.
> Should I RMA my Unify board? Dammmmmmm


Try a few bios.No luck.
I would RMA board.Unfortunately MSI quality control is lacking lately and or choice in 3rd party components. Tried 3 b550 unifys.All with issues.Initial board similar issues as you described.Resolved with different board.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> Can someone post BIOS screenshots of what's unlocked on @Eder 's unlocked Unify BIOS?


The same as the last ones. Is always the same. Only SMU is not updated to latest.


----------



## jvidia

Anyone please?



jvidia said:


> I'm having a problem with the Audio.
> 
> Using two different sets of normal in-ear phones, I clearly ear like a background static noise and never a complete silence!
> 
> Also notice a very fainted hissing noise when I move the mouse.
> 
> Tried with wired and wireless mouse, and even switched the VGA card.
> Also reinstalled all the audio drivers and it does not resolve.
> 
> Anyone have any of this?
> 
> Tried the same listening experience on my 10 year old Intel system with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board and I get complete silence when no sound is produced.
> 
> Seems like if the audio circuit is not well EMI shielded on this board.
> Should I RMA my Unify board? Dammmmmmm


----------



## Gnasher

Hale59 said:


> Like you, I'm still on ryzen 3000s, and I use Bios A42.
> The modified A42 Bios is the best for ryzen 3000s


Where do i get this the modified, what is modified? It probably wont have SAM (Smart Access Memory) unlocked tho?


----------



## Hale59

Gnasher said:


> Where do i get this the modified, what is modified? It probably wont have SAM (Smart Access Memory) unlocked tho?


Its all here in this sub-forum:








MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread


No luck with A4.2 BIOS! Still can't get 3600MHz/1800MHz IF stable... Starting to suspect my IMC is the limitation. Even with very loose timings I can't get those last 66MHz Currently I have this fully stable: Any advices on what can I try next to stabilize? I have tried playing with...




www.overclock.net





Its mainly for memory, like the suggestions that come on the advanced page of DRAM Calculator
Look under Advanced/settings/AMD CBS

But there are advanced settings if you know what you are doing. Otherwise, do not touch.


----------



## reqq

@mongoled 

HI, what settings you run under "DigitALL Power" menu?


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> well done *mongoled *
> 
> Just discovered my score of 2000if stable in occt v7.3.0 is unstable in v7.3.2


Dont be too sad, we have to sit and wait.

My PC no longer want to work without WHEA errors at anything over 1900 mhz.

1933 and 2033 FCLK will post and have no WHEA errors, every once in a while.

2066 I have only once managed to post it since the TM5 screen shot and not to have WHEA errors.

Its all so strange!


reqq said:


> @mongoled
> 
> HI, what settings you run under "DigitALL Power" menu?


LLC 6
400 mv
400 mv
800 khz
Enhanced
LLC 3
800 khz
Enhanced
Enabled


----------



## Spilly44

If I have 2 nvmes in raid 0 on the unify does that mean I cannot use to sata drives in raid as well
Got two attached to sata 1 and 2 and they show up under system status but not under raid settings
Ta for any help
Smiffy


----------



## mongoled

Try it and see!


----------



## aussie7

good news I figured out how I got occt to pass at 2000FCLK 
flash A85 or A86 > reboot to bios > F6 to load defaults > enter all your settings > F10 to save and reboot > if no boot press and hold power button to turn off > start computer and run occt
if it works you can now pass 1hr occt test 
after you reboot for the first time the trick won't work
only tested in A85 and A86, doesn't appear to work in A80


----------



## DaniloFerracini

aussie7 said:


> good news I figured out how I got occt to pass at 2000FCLK
> flash A85 or A86 > reboot to bios > F6 to load defaults > enter all your settings > F10 to save and reboot > if no boot press and hold power button to turn off > start computer and run occt
> if it works you can now pass 1hr occt test
> after you reboot for the first time the trick won't work
> only tested in A85 and A86, doesn't appear to work in A80


Could you send me your ZenTimings settings and processor voltage/frequency? I'm having some difficulty with my 5800x/BIOS, A86/ 85 does not boot with 3800, but with 3866 and 3933 yes, but strangely only with 1.5v DRAM, not to mention that the processor in auto works well, but if I try PBO off and manual voltage / frequency I have a hard time booting (even with a well-adjusted processor frequency).


----------



## Not a redditor

aussie7 said:


> good news I figured out how I got occt to pass at 2000FCLK
> flash A85 or A86 > reboot to bios > F6 to load defaults > enter all your settings > F10 to save and reboot > if no boot press and hold power button to turn off > start computer and run occt
> if it works you can now pass 1hr occt test
> after you reboot for the first time the trick won't work
> only tested in A85 and A86, doesn't appear to work in A80


fake news, you troll, etc etc

...
...

does the bug work ? it worked on A70 ( didnt try on A70 more then 3800/1900


----------



## aussie7

as requested screen shots


----------



## mongoled

lolz, if you need to use a bug to post a stable whea free screenshot with anything over 1900 FCLK then its not stable

😂 😂

Same for my "stable" FCLK @ 2066, 2133 TM5 screenshots, are meaningless unless you can reboot several times and not get whea warnings etc etc.

The only hope it may give us is that this issue could be resolved with BIOS....

Anybody know or heard of what the next AGESA version is going to be ???

@aussie7, think you manipulating the PLL and chipset voltages were just causing the bug to do its thing.

I seen the same thing on my setup.

Spent most of the day yesterday going over so many different combinations.

What became clear is that WHEA error free runs seemed to occur after successfully posting after a previous not booting situation, where you had to force power down and attempt to post a couple of times due to some 42, d0, f4 etc etc error.


----------



## aussie7

mongoled said:


> lolz, if you need to use a bug to post a stable whea free screenshot with anything over 1900 FCLK then its not stable
> 
> 😂 😂
> 
> Same for my "stable" FCLK @ 2066, 2133 TM5 screenshots, are meaningless unless you can reboot several times and not get whea warnings etc etc.
> 
> The only hope it may give us is that this issue could be resolved with BIOS....


I totally agree with you, I was only posting to let others know about the bug


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> I totally agree with you, I was only posting to let others know about the bug


Yup I know, didnt mean to imply anything else


----------



## mongoled

mongoled said:


> Not in front of the PC atm in time.
> 
> Eder so far from what I have seen is only able to mod/expose items in the beta BIOSs.
> 
> For reasons he can only share (I have not looked into this myself) the official BIOS he is modding do not show the missing features that the beta BIOS he is modding show.
> 
> I.e.
> 
> The two official BIOS that Eder has modded do not show the CBS option (in settings/advanced section) of the BIOS. The CBS option appear in the beta BIOS but do not appear in the official A70 and A80 BIOS.
> 
> Basically, Eders' work in the beta BIOS shows in "settings --> advanced" section PBS and CBS menus, which are hidden before his mods.
> 
> For non beta BIOS Eders' work in the BIOS shows in "settings --> advanced" section only the PBS menu, which is hidden before his mods.
> 
> At least this is what I have seen on my MSI motherboard.
> 
> I have only flashed with M-Flash, using flashrom may give different results ...


Need to readdress this.

Just flashed Eder A80 mod bios again and this time CBS is available in the menu.

Only difference this time is after I flashed the bios and it posted I switched off the PC, and cleared the CMOS....


----------



## mongoled

Anybody goofed around with high mem frequencies on this mobo ??

BIOS defaults --> Set 4333 mhz --> F10

Posts each and every time and is TM5 stable.

Setting 4400 mhz and I cant post, straight to F2, training fails, F1 back into BIOS.

Ive tried everything I can think of (this is with all four dimms populated, I dont want to remove any RAM sticks!), but it does not want to post higher than 4333 mhz.

Its as if there is another magical wall!

Did MSI/AMD decide not put the logic in the post sequence for anything higher than 4333 mhz

🤣 🤣

** EDIT **
BCLK to the rescue!

Using BCLK I can get it to post over 4400 mhz, but it needs two attempts at memory training. 

This looks to be yet another BIOS issue..........


----------



## jvidia

I'm currently having static noise using headphones connected even in the back of the board on my MSI Unify X570 (bios 7C35vA8).

Also I'm having a lot of sound distortion when moving the windows volume slider left and right quickly.

Using USB-C speakers all is OK.

Do you guys think this is a windows problem or a board problem with the analog circuit?


----------



## aussie7

mongoled said:


> Anybody goofed around with high mem frequencies on this mobo ??


yes couldn't get over 4400mhz either


----------



## aussie7

Question, the longest I can get of occt is 55 seconds @ 2000IF before whea errors ⌚
Has anyone got more than 55 seconds ?
TIA


----------



## jvidia

Here is mine 5900X / X570 Unify @ A8 bios / IF 1800 / PBO CO -25 all cores:

OCCT test 4950Mhz max frequency:









4700Mhz Cinebench R20 all core test:









Cinebench R20 scores :









What do you think? Good , bad , normal?


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^^^^
Strong chip.
CB20 score is my current daily -30.
CB23 score pushing chip a little bit.


----------



## jvidia

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Strong chip.
> CB20 score is my current daily -30.
> CB23 score pushing chip a little bit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478732
> View attachment 2478733


So your are saying I don't have a bad chip?


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

mongoled said:


> Anybody goofed around with high mem frequencies on this mobo ??
> 
> BIOS defaults --> Set 4333 mhz --> F10
> 
> Posts each and every time and is TM5 stable.
> 
> Setting 4400 mhz and I cant post, straight to F2, training fails, F1 back into BIOS.
> 
> Ive tried everything I can think of (this is with all four dimms populated, I dont want to remove any RAM sticks!), but it does not want to post higher than 4333 mhz.
> 
> Its as if there is another magical wall!
> 
> Did MSI/AMD decide not put the logic in the post sequence for anything higher than 4333 mhz
> 
> 🤣 🤣
> 
> ** EDIT **
> BCLK to the rescue!
> 
> Using BCLK I can get it to post over 4400 mhz, but it needs two attempts at memory training.
> 
> This looks to be yet another BIOS issue..........



I got 4x8 4400 into windows with a 3700x and a bit of juice, no post at defaults.

I got in the first time at 1.5V but neglected to get any screenshots. Wouldn't do it again. 

This is 1.53V, SoC LLC mode 1. Very unstable and crap performance, but no wall.


----------



## KedarWolf

Someone shared a new B550 Unify, B550 Unify-X, and X570 Godlike BIOS, the Godlike is dated Feb. 5.

Should be a Unify soon, maybe on Monday someone might want to call MSI Support.

:\MEG X570 GODLIKE1C8T>SMUC.exe E7C34AMS.1C8T
Scanning: E7C34AMS.1C8T (32,768 KB) ComboAM4v2PI 1.2.0.0
47.25.0 ( 61 KB) [000F4000 - 00103300]
47.25.0 ( 61 KB) [0037C000 - 0038B300]
47.25.0 ( 61 KB) [0111D000 - 0112C300]
56.45.0 (124 KB) [01151C00 - 01170DE0]
56.45.0 ( 1 KB) [01190D00 - 01191120]
56.45.0 ( 55 KB) [011B0E00 - 011BE910]
46.67.0 (110 KB) [01242D00 - 0125E3B0]
46.67.0 ( 1 KB) [0125E400 - 0125E820]
46.67.0 ( 52 KB) [0125E900 - 0126B940]
55.78.0 (132 KB) [01386500 - 013A74C0]
55.78.0 ( 63 KB) [013C6B00 - 013D6500]
64.37.0 (133 KB) [01506500 - 01527940]
64.37.0 ( 67 KB) [01547000 - 01557D30]

Done.


----------



## mongoled

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> I got 4x8 4400 into windows with a 3700x and a bit of juice, no post at defaults.
> 
> I got in the first time at 1.5V but neglected to get any screenshots. Wouldn't do it again.
> 
> This is 1.53V, SoC LLC mode 1. Very unstable and crap performance, but no wall.
> View attachment 2478734
> View attachment 2478735


You are using a 3000 series CPU, highly doubt its down to the CPU.

In my case, voltages dont help at all, i tried up to 1.7v.

As mentioned, I can surpass using BCLK, it goes through memory training procedure and then posts fine and is stable enough to run several passes of TM5 at 18-20-18-40-56-720-1T GDM 1.5v

Relaxing timings dont help, neither did playing with CAD-Bus, ProcODT etc etc


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

mongoled said:


> You are using a 3000 series CPU, highly doubt its down to the CPU.
> 
> In my case, voltages dont help at all, i tried up to 1.7v.
> 
> As mentioned, I can surpass using BCLK, it goes through memory training procedure and then posts fine and is stable enough to run several passes of TM5 at 18-20-18-40-56-720-1T GDM 1.5v
> 
> Relaxing timings dont help, neither did playing with CAD-Bus, ProcODT etc etc


I got 4466 with 1.6V, but not without using BCLK. 4533 is a no go at 1.7V.

I suppose it could be down to the cpu, in a way. I'm on A.42, noted hereabouts as being superior for mem OC on Zen 2. That BIOS is not available to folks with shiny new Zen 3s.

But it's a small dataset.


----------



## Hale59

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> I got 4466 with 1.6V, but not without using BCLK. 4533 is a no go at 1.7V.
> 
> I suppose it could be down to the cpu, in a way. I'm on A.42, noted hereabouts as being superior for mem OC on Zen 2. That BIOS is not available to folks with shiny new Zen 3s.
> 
> But it's a small dataset.


With a Ryzen 3000, max I can do with this mobo is 4200MHz. Same Bios.
Here at 4000MHz


----------



## jvidia

A little fine tuning with my best cores (#0 and #3) to reach 5000Mhz in CB R20 single core testing:










































Waiting for a better AGESA now because IF @1800 sucks.
I can boot with IF > 1900 ( 1900 is a no go! bug?! ) but it is a WHEA festival


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

Hale59 said:


> With a Ryzen 3000, max I can do with this mobo is 4200MHz. Same Bios.
> Here at 4000MHz
> View attachment 2478867


Did you set BIOS to defaults except RAM speed and voltages? Those timings look tight for auto. And I see single channel...


----------



## KedarWolf

If you flashed from an older BIOS to the newest write-protected one with flashrom, open AIDA64 and run the memory and cache test and read what the BIOS version says it is there. Seems like it's not fully flashing right and it says it's the older BIOS before the flashrom one.

It says it's the newest BIOS IN the BIOS, but in AIDA64 it wasn't fixed until I never used flashrom and flashed the BIOS from within the BIOS in the BIOS Flash module.


----------



## sweeseng85

hi all , new x570 user here . Just tune on CTR2.0 profile 1 and 2 

should I adjust the Max PPT, Max EDC & Max TDC value ?
Now default is 200 ,250 & 150 

my 5900x is silver sample I think most of the ppl same on
P1 1175mv & 4375 Mhz
P2 1275mv & 4500 Mhz


----------



## Cidious

sweeseng85 said:


> hi all , new x570 user here . Just tune on CTR2.0 profile 1 and 2
> 
> should I adjust the Max PPT, Max EDC & Max TDC value ?
> Now default is 200 ,250 & 150
> 
> my 5900x is silver sample I think most of the ppl same on
> P1 1175mv & 4375 Mhz
> P2 1275mv & 4500 Mhz












About the same. 

CTR is NOT PBO for now. They are different things. Power limits are regarding PBO. 

Forget about CTR. it's useless in it's current state other chip quality analysis. 

Forget about the values it spits out.

Google Curve Optimizer. This is the way forward.


----------



## sweeseng85

Cidious said:


> View attachment 2478916
> 
> 
> About the same.
> 
> CTR is NOT PBO for now. They are different things. Power limits are regarding PBO.
> 
> Forget about CTR. it's useless in it's current state other chip quality analysis.
> 
> Forget about the values it spits out.
> 
> Google Curve Optimizer. This is the way forward.



Just finish the CTR 2.0 ... try to stress test for all core running about 4.4hz , max is 4.9hz
previous using PBO 2 run above 4.8hz and max is 5.1hz


----------



## mongoled

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> I got 4466 with 1.6V, but not without using BCLK. 4533 is a no go at 1.7V.
> 
> I suppose it could be down to the cpu, in a way. I'm on A.42, noted hereabouts as being superior for mem OC on Zen 2. That BIOS is not available to folks with shiny new Zen 3s.
> 
> But it's a small dataset.
> 
> View attachment 2478791
> View attachment 2478792


I found setting RttPark to "disabled" has allowed the system to post more reliably without any memory training on restarts, cold/warm starts etc.

You needed such high vdimm for such low frequency and timings ??

I am playing with getting TM5 stable at 18-20-18-18-40-60-600-2T with only 1.48v (set in BIOS) @ 4400 mhz, first error just popped up after 25 mins


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

mongoled said:


> I found setting RttPark to "disabled" has allowed the system to post more reliably without any memory training on restarts, cold/warm starts etc.
> 
> You needed such high vdimm for such low frequency and timings ??
> 
> I am playing with getting TM5 stable at 18-20-18-18-40-60-600-2T with only 1.48v (set in BIOS) @ 4400 mhz, first error just popped up after 25 mins
> 
> View attachment 2478920


Low frequency? I haven't seen anyone else post 4466. And I didn't optimize the voltage, but it won't post at 1.53V.

Last I knew, you couldn't post 4400 without using BCLK at any voltage and were postulating a BIOS hardcap at 4333 on the part of MSI/AMD. 

What changed for you? RttPark disable? I quick punched in your settings, trained twice but didn't post.

Not real interested in going down this rabbit hole after getting a look at the performance. Looks like you're making headway. Good luck.


----------



## mongoled

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> Low frequency? I haven't seen anyone else post 4466. And I didn't optimize the voltage, but it won't post at 1.53V.
> 
> Last I knew, you couldn't post 4400 without using BCLK at any voltage and were postulating a BIOS hardcap at 4333 on the part of MSI/AMD.
> 
> What changed for you? RttPark disable? I quick punched in your settings, trained twice but didn't post.
> 
> Not real interested in going down this rabbit hole after getting a look at the performance. Looks like you're making headway. Good luck.


Reference to "low frequency" was with regards to the amount of voltage that you was using to attain this, of course 4466 mhz on AMD Zen CPUs is far from being a "low frequency" sorry for the misunderstanding.

Yes, correct, the change to RttPark disable allowed me to post at 4400 mhz without using BCLK, though I cant make much more headroom.

Ive done with the "rabbit hole" until the next AGESA/BIOS release as it was more out of curiosity of why such a "ceiling" existed while the system is perfectly stable when not running stress tests.

Obviously without having synced FCLK performance is going to tank for most applications.


----------



## Forsaken1

On x570 unify.4600 max on ram for me.Divided of course.


----------



## Hale59

most1y_peacefu1 said:


> Did you set BIOS to defaults except RAM speed and voltages? Those timings look tight for auto. And I see single channel...


Yeah, it was a single dual rank stick.
Can't remember, but it seems that I tweaked something above.

I can't go above 4400MHz. 
Here are the results. Used 'Memory Try It'.


----------



## Forsaken1

Come on Hale. Memory Try It is for noobs................................


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> Come on Hale. Memory Try It is for noobs................................


Whatever I do, auto or tweaked, I can't go above 4400MHz.


----------



## Forsaken1

It was a joke.With what you have.Your rocking it.More volts and cooling is always the answer.
Crank that vdimm up with a fan.


----------



## jvidia

Anyone with iddle reboots?

My 5900x started to do it randomly when going from an idle state to running an application. Cause?
Bad cpu or just a simple bios tuning?

I noticed that when this happens a WHEA is registered in the windows event log.

I see a lot of iddle reboots being reported all over the web with 5000 ryzens even at default settings.


----------



## mbraz69

I can't even boot into Windows, or install it from USB with everything at stock. 5800x and x570 Unify. A8 bios. I cannot enable Core Performance Boost, and locked at 3.7GHz. After a weekend full of trying to trouble shoot I can only be left with that either the CPU is bad or the Unify board is. You didn't have to do anything special with this board that I may not be aware of?

Cheers


----------



## aussie7

jvidia said:


> Anyone with iddle reboots?


try tuning off c-state in bios, may work or may not ?


----------



## Not a redditor

to be stable at this bios i need 1.58 v for the ram

any suggestions, good, bad ?


----------



## jvidia

mbraz69 said:


> I can't even boot into Windows, or install it from USB with everything at stock. 5800x and x570 Unify. A8 bios. I cannot enable Core Performance Boost, and locked at 3.7GHz. After a weekend full of trying to trouble shoot I can only be left with that either the CPU is bad or the Unify board is. You didn't have to do anything special with this board that I may not be aware of?
> 
> Cheers


Try fixing this voltages VSOC 1.0v / VDDG CCD 0.95v / VCCD IOD 0.95v / VDDP 0.90v


----------



## mbraz69

jvidia said:


> Try fixing this voltages VSOC 1.0v / VDDG CCD 0.95v / VCCD IOD 0.95v / VDDP 0.90v


No change, immediate IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Bluescreen caused by driver ntoskrnl.exe at address ntoskrnl.exe+3f5a80


----------



## Cidious

Just want to update you peeps on the FCLK deficiency of the X570 Unify compared to MSI's own B550 line.

I've finally tested both chips on both boards. 5800X and 5900X on X570 Unify vA80 and B550M Mortar v150

Whatever I try. I CAN'T POST ANYTHING ABOVE 1900 FCLK with either 5800X or 5900X on my X570 Unify. My B550M Mortar can get 4000/2000 almost stable with a single WHEA error now and then for both chips.

I've been in the webtickets with MSI since the launch. They have fully acknowledged the issue multiple times and promised the devs are giving it the highest priority. This was over 2 months ago. Nothing has been done about it. Every bios release the same crap.

I bought this board to tinker and overclock. Shame on MSI for delivering **** support for their (older) premium boards and fully focussing on B550 Unify now.


B550M Mortar + 5900X:

Memory Try it. No timings tweaked. I did tweak the timings on the 5800X run. Latency and bandwidth indeed scales with FCLK and higher MCLK. Not visible in below screenshot though because bog standard Memory Try It profile.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Just want to update you peeps on the FCLK deficiency of the X570 Unify compared to MSI's own B550 line.
> 
> I've finally tested both chips on both boards. 5800X and 5900X on X570 Unify vA80 and B550M Mortar v150
> 
> Whatever I try. I CAN'T POST ANYTHING ABOVE 1900 FCLK with either 5800X or 5900X on my X570 Unify. My B550M Mortar can get 4000/2000 almost stable with a single WHEA error now and then for both chips.
> 
> I've been in the webtickets with MSI since the launch. They have fully acknowledged the issue multiple times and promised the devs are giving it the highest priority. This was over 2 months ago. Nothing has been done about it. Every bios release the same crap.
> 
> I bought this board to tinker and overclock. Shame on MSI for delivering **** support for their (older) premium boards and fully focussing on B550 Unify now.
> 
> 
> B550M Mortar + 5900X:
> 
> Memory Try it. No timings tweaked. I did tweak the timings on the 5800X run. Latency and bandwidth indeed scales with FCLK and higher MCLK. Not visible in below screenshot though because bog standard Memory Try It profile.
> 
> View attachment 2479131


Did you try jumping two straps ??

For example, my CPU can post up to 1933mhz, then 1966, 2000 is a no go, 2033, 2066 posts fine but with WHEA warnings.


----------



## mongoled

@mbraz69

Can you post all your hardware ??

Specifically would like to know what RAM/PSU you are using.

Also the type of drive you are using, nvme, sata etc etc

What I would do is, disconnect all peripherals keeping only the basics, i.e. one boot drive, no other addons, one mouse, one keyboard etc.

I would remove the CPU and check the CPU for any dirt, hair.

Would check the CPU socket to make sure there is nothing there that shouldnt be there, i.e. thermal paste etc etc.

While I am doing that stuff would take out the CMOS battery and leave the jumper on clear CMOS for an extended period of time (around 10 minutes).

Then I would use only one stick of RAM in the 3rd slot counting from left to right, remove the CMOS jumper put the CPU back into the socket, secure heatsink and then boot the PC.

Once posted, I would use a drive that has had been wiped using rkill just to make sure there is nothing funky going on with partitions etc and attempt to install new Windows OS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Waiting on my B550 Unify-X, and I think it's good my order was delayed until the end of Feb. I should get a revision 2 board I hope. B&H Photo is shipping directly from MSI and their new boards are revision 2.0 or 2.1


----------



## jvidia

KedarWolf said:


> Waiting on my B550 Unify-X, and I think it's good my order was delayed until the end of Feb. I should get a revision 2 board I hope. B&H Photo is shipping directly from MSI and their new boards are revision 2.0 or 2.1


What was changed from 1.0 to 2.0 ?
Coil whine issues?


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> Waiting on my B550 Unify-X, and I think it's good my order was delayed until the end of Feb. I should get a revision 2 board I hope. B&H Photo is shipping directly from MSI and their new boards are revision 2.0 or 2.1


Why are you always spamming other topics with your personal diary?


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Did you try jumping two straps ??
> 
> For example, my CPU can post up to 1933mhz, then 1966, 2000 is a no go, 2033, 2066 posts fine but with WHEA warnings.


Tried. No go. Have you seen anyone with dual CCD (5900X, 5950X) do anything higher than 1900? I have only seen 5600X and 5800X doing higher than 1900 on the X570 Unify.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Why are you always spamming other topics with your personal diary?


😄😄



Cidious said:


> Tried. No go. Have you seen anyone with dual CCD (5900X, 5950X) do anything higher than 1900? I have only seen 5600X and 5800X doing higher than 1900 on the X570 Unify.


Have not paid attention to that, will keep that in mind in the future when reading !


----------



## Forsaken1

Kedar Kendra whatever actions are simply douche bag like.But I’ll give him this.He can do 24/7 stability overclocking for what’s that worth🤣

Anyone hearing anything on next agesa?
Appears all quite.


----------



## aussie7

@ *jvidia*, did you try turning off C-State in advanced cpu config and if so did it stop your idle reboots ?
worked for me


----------



## jvidia

aussie7 said:


> @ *jvidia*, did you try turning off C-State in advanced cpu config and if so did it stop your idle reboots ?
> worked for me


Yes I did but it not did resolve.
ATM I just fine tuned the curve values of my 2 best cores on die 1.
Still testing....


----------



## thigobr

Cidious said:


> Tried. No go. Have you seen anyone with dual CCD (5900X, 5950X) do anything higher than 1900? I have only seen 5600X and 5800X doing higher than 1900 on the X570 Unify.


Yes! Here it goes:

1933MHz 1:1








1967MHz 1:1








Of course it throws some WHEA error just by sitting idle








The secret, here at least, is having CPU18P voltage to at least 1.90V... My CPU throws WHEA errors even at 1900MHz though, fully stable I am locked at 1866MHz.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cidious said:


> Why are you always spamming other topics with your personal diary?


Why are you being so difficult? The post directly above mine was about B550 vs X570, why I commented.

If you don't want to see what I say, feel free to put me on ignore.


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> Tried. No go. Have you seen anyone with dual CCD (5900X, 5950X) do anything higher than 1900? I have only seen 5600X and 5800X doing higher than 1900 on the X570 Unify.


With or without WHEA's ??? I can boot fine my 5900X over IF 1933 and more.
The problem is the WHEA plague!


----------



## nirurin

Just curious, is there any current recommendations between the 'new' A8 bios (which I think is the same as A86) or the older bios versions? I think I'm currently on A85 (I'll have to double check, it might be the one before) and was about to do a full reset anyway, so its the best time to update to the newest 'stable' release. Unless there's a significant reason not to, such as it being worse (it happens).


----------



## mbraz69

mongoled said:


> @mbraz69
> 
> Can you post all your hardware ??
> 
> Specifically would like to know what RAM/PSU you are using.
> 
> Also the type of drive you are using, nvme, sata etc etc
> 
> What I would do is, disconnect all peripherals keeping only the basics, i.e. one boot drive, no other addons, one mouse, one keyboard etc.
> 
> I would remove the CPU and check the CPU for any dirt, hair.
> 
> Would check the CPU socket to make sure there is nothing there that shouldnt be there, i.e. thermal paste etc etc.
> 
> While I am doing that stuff would take out the CMOS battery and leave the jumper on clear CMOS for an extended period of time (around 10 minutes).
> 
> Then I would use only one stick of RAM in the 3rd slot counting from left to right, remove the CMOS jumper put the CPU back into the socket, secure heatsink and then boot the PC.
> 
> Once posted, I would use a drive that has had been wiped using rkill just to make sure there is nothing funky going on with partitions etc and attempt to install new Windows OS.


-5800x
-MSI x570 Unify A8 bios
-Corsair DDR4-3600 CL18 (Micron Rev E) (tested down to 2133mhz)
-Corsair RM850x and EVGA 650w P2 (tried both)
-Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe, Samsung 960 Evo NVME, Samsung 840 Evo SATA, Crucial MX500 SATA (tried them all)

I have tried the cmos battery, cmos clear button, reflashing between A7 and A8 bios, running with 1 memory dimm populated, 2 different keyboards and 2 different mice. I am convinced at this point it is either the motherboard or CPU.


----------



## Hale59

KedarWolf said:


> Why are you being so difficult? The post directly above mine was about B550 vs X570, why I commented.
> 
> If you don't want to see what I say, feel free to put me on ignore.


Let me be honest.
When you share useful stuff, like modified Bios for Ryzen 3000s, that I appreciate.

You most of the time mention this is OCN, but when I asked you to do a quite bench at 1.56v is retreated. I almost had to beg you to run that specific bench using those voltages.
The same when you say BenchMate is full of virus. This application is being used by HWBOT. 

You have to realize, just by reading the posts, that most of the people are throwing volts around.
I, for one, had a quite bench run with ram voltages at 1.93v on air.

I'm sure everybody had their safe 24/7 timings and voltages. But for benching and experiments, we all dive into the rabbit hole.

Your stability tests are mostly for 24/7 and for gaming. And I believe most of the people passed that stage.
If you are not prepared to take risks, then this forum is not for you.

Regarding my personal diary, I never mention when I OC my partner.

I have nothing against you, but it seems you are not prepared to take risks, momentary or not with the hardware. Don't stop at the edge. Jump. Take the risk. And if it breaks? Well, everything breaks. Everything lasts so much. Even ourselves have a limited lifetime.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hale59 said:


> Let me be honest.
> When you share useful stuff, like modified Bios for Ryzen 3000s, that I appreciate.
> 
> You most of the time mention this is OCN, but when I asked you to do a quite bench at 1.56v is retreated. I almost had to beg you to run that specific bench using those voltages.
> The same when you say BenchMate is full of virus. This application is being used by HWBOT.
> 
> You have to realize, just by reading the posts, that most of the people are throwing volts around.
> I, for one, had a quite bench run with ram voltages at 1.93v on air.
> 
> I'm sure everybody had their safe 24/7 timings and voltages. But for benching and experiments, we all dive into the rabbit hole.
> 
> Your stability tests are mostly for 24/7 and for gaming. And I believe most of the people passed that stage.
> If you are not prepared to take risks, then this forum is not for you.
> 
> Regarding my personal diary, I never mention when I OC my partner.
> 
> I have nothing against you, but it seems you are not prepared to take risks, momentary or not with the hardware. Don't stop at the edge. Jump. Take the risk. And if it breaks? Well, everything breaks. Everything lasts so much. Even ourselves have a limited lifetime.


I don't have the disposable income to risk my hardware using crazy voltages. If some of you do, good for you.

But, I'm only prepared to overclock at what is known as safe voltages. 

And I never wanted to do that bench because I'm wasn't willing to try 1.56v, but only because I already knew it wouldn't be even close to being a stable overclock.

That, and I really doubted I could even boot at those timings.

I believe if you overclock but are not stable and/or get a lot of WHEA errors and stuff, there is really no point in doing so.

Every AIDA64 bench I've posted here has only always been at what is 100% stable with no WHEA errors.

And I'm not against anyone disagreeing with me or what I do, but name-calling using troll accounts and just being a troll I won't put up with.

I don't mean you, you are fine, but others, if they don't like what I share and don't share can just put me on ignore, problem solved.


----------



## aussie7

it's only been 3 weeks since the A80 final bios, anyone know if there are any new beta bios about ?


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> it's only been 3 weeks since the A80 final bios, anyone know if there are any new beta bios about ?


We are all waiting!

Also have heard nothing about any new AGESA, i dont think anything is going to change with BIOS when the AGESA is the same


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> We are all waiting!
> 
> Also have heard nothing about any new AGESA, i dont think anything is going to change with BIOS when the AGESA is the same


I fear the same.

I threw MSI another web ticket with the issues I've found and documented. For both B550 and X570 with their latest bios versions. It's been three days. No response. 

I bet they just don't have the people to deal with it currently. Can only do the bare minimum.


----------



## Forsaken1

Currently thinking about AMD flagship product x570.Most likely a technical issues with chipset unable to to reach high fclk as compared to b550.A fix may may never materialize.


----------



## mbraz69

AMD Support is a joke. Ive been asked to provide the same thing 3 times now!!! Really regretting this purchase and ever supporting such a s*** company.


----------



## mongoled

mbraz69 said:


> -5800x
> -MSI x570 Unify A8 bios
> -Corsair DDR4-3600 CL18 (Micron Rev E) (tested down to 2133mhz)
> -Corsair RM850x and EVGA 650w P2 (tried both)
> -Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe, Samsung 960 Evo NVME, Samsung 840 Evo SATA, Crucial MX500 SATA (tried them all)
> 
> I have tried the cmos battery, cmos clear button, reflashing between A7 and A8 bios, running with 1 memory dimm populated, 2 different keyboards and 2 different mice. I am convinced at this point it is either the motherboard or CPU.


Well you seemed to have covered all angles

Was the motherboard bought from Amazon?


----------



## mbraz69

Yes it was


----------



## mongoled

mbraz69 said:


> Yes it was


Did you inspect the motherboard thoroughly when you received it ?

Amazon are very poor at handling returns, I received a DOA MSI motherboard from Amazon.de which had clearly been used by someone else as it had thermal paste around the socket along with broken off SMDs at the back of the motherboard.

It was a proper returns scam, as the person who sent it back tried to make it look like it was a new product, i.e. they sealed the motherboard i/o plate with plastic shrink and applied a "sealed" sticker to the motherboard box, there was no paper manual either.

Without having another motherboard to test, its possible you got a returned faulty motherboard.

MSI motherboards sold in Europe, the box is not sealed with a sticker, the only sticker is found on the anti-static bag that holds the motherboard...


----------



## jvidia

About the new revision of the B550 Unify-X .... what was changed, anyone knows?


----------



## dr.Rafi

mbraz69 said:


> AMD Support is a joke. Ive been asked to provide the same thing 3 times now!!! Really regretting this purchase and ever supporting such a s*** company.


Seams they getting confused with massive RMA number.


----------



## Hale59

Anybody know where to get W10 trimmed for benching? Thanks


----------



## Forsaken1

Hale59 said:


> Anybody know where to get W10 trimmed for benching? Thanks


Belivie YC is working on a new one.May of seen his old one on hwbot.


----------



## thigobr

Forsaken1 said:


> Currently thinking about AMD flagship product x570.Most likely a technical issues with chipset unable to to reach high fclk as compared to b550.A fix may may never materialize.


The infinity fabric is an internal bus, inside the CPU between core chiplets and the IO die. If the CPU is behaving differently regarding FCLK between motherboards it should be because of firmware or less likely some power supply detail. It shouldn't be related to the Chipset. 

Memory overclocking, on the other hand, depends on the board trace design and is heavily influenced by it.


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> Belivie YC is working on a new one.May of seen his old one on hwbot.


YC?
Have you got a link for his old one? Thanks


----------



## Cidious

thigobr said:


> The infinity fabric is an internal bus, inside the CPU between core chiplets and the IO die. If the CPU is behaving differently regarding FCLK between motherboards it should be because of firmware or less likely some power supply detail. It shouldn't be related to the Chipset.
> 
> Memory overclocking, on the other hand, depends on the board trace design and is heavily influenced by it.


Although this is partly true. The Infinity Fabric also connects to the Chipset if I'm not mistaken. The issues with disconnecting USB and SATA connected to the Chipset were related to high FCLK.

It is still completely possible this is a limitation of the X570 chipsets architecture. If I'm also not mistaken the X570 chipsets ARE repurposed Zen 2/3 12nm IO dies. Which could indicate the difference why some members here ARE able to do 1900+ on their boards and why some are not. This FCLK clock inside the chipset will have the same limitation as the IO die lottery for our Zen 3 chips.

The chip quality lottery of the X570 chip at play here limiting the board itself to 1900IF. I know this is a new perspective. This is my best theory. Please some people with more inside knowledge correct me or add to it.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Although this is partly true. The Infinity Fabric also connects to the Chipset if I'm not mistaken. The issues with disconnecting USB and SATA connected to the Chipset were related to high FCLK.
> 
> It is still completely possible this is a limitation of the X570 chipsets architecture. If I'm also not mistaken the X570 chipsets ARE repurposed Zen 2/3 12nm IO dies. Which could indicate the difference why some members here ARE able to do 1900+ on their boards and why some are not. This FCLK clock inside the chipset will have the same limitation as the IO die lottery for our Zen 3 chips.
> 
> The chip quality lottery of the X570 chip at play here limiting the board itself to 1900IF. I know this is a new perspective. This is my best theory. Please some people with more inside knowledge correct me or add to it.


Some people are also limited to 1866 mhz strap and lower, would be intersting to see if users of these CPUs can jump a few straps to see if they post


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Some people are also limited to 1866 mhz strap and lower, would be intersting to see if users of these CPUs can jump a few straps to see if they post


My theory doesn't disregard the situations where silicon lottery of the actual CPU IO die still is the bottleneck. 

But as for why some of my friends are able to post 1933 and others 1967 or even 2000 and I'm hardlocked to 1900 with chips that CAN do 2000+ on the B550, strongly indicates a chipset chip quality lottery issue other than firmware. We have all tried the same firmwares.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> My theory doesn't disregard the situations where silicon lottery of the actual CPU IO die still is the bottleneck.
> 
> But as for why some of my friends are able to post 1933 and others 1967 or even 2000 and I'm hardlocked to 1900 with chips that CAN do 2000+ on the B550, strongly indicates a chipset chip quality lottery issue other than firmware. We have all tried the same firmwares.


I just opened a ticket with MSI titled

"Will X570 ever achieve stable high FCLK as do the B550 counterparts ???"

Let see what they say ,,,


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> I just opened a ticket with MSI titled
> 
> "Will X570 ever achieve stable high FCLK as do the B550 counterparts ???"
> 
> Let see what they say ,,,


I can show you a history of over 50 messages going back and forth with them about this issue. They have acknowledged it but no solution in sight. Happy you're chipping in to put some pressure also. 

I'm scanning the other X570 threads to look for patterns. And it seems I might be on to something. On X570 anything above 1900IF seems more of a rarity. Where most B550 boards are able to do it. 

I truly believe it's an X570 chip quality issue also in combination with poor bios optimization probably.


----------



## Forsaken1

Hale59 said:


> YC?
> Have you got a link for his old one? Thanks



6.81 GB file on MEGA
Stripped 2009-based OS for both AMD and Intel benching.

Thread





B550 Unify-X Bios and Tools


I don't have much yet, more posts will follow. Bios A.05O: https://drive.google.com/file/d/11b96620j1yIy-8OiQXhsFW25czHiC3PI/view?usp=sharing Should allow for vdimm >2.0 and other fun. Not sure about AGESA version, will check when I can get back to my board.



community.hwbot.org


----------



## Forsaken1

thigobr said:


> The infinity fabric is an internal bus, inside the CPU between core chiplets and the IO die. If the CPU is behaving differently regarding FCLK between motherboards it should be because of firmware or less likely some power supply detail. It shouldn't be related to the Chipset.
> 
> Memory overclocking, on the other hand, depends on the board trace design and is heavily influenced by it.


Fully understand above.Can only share an idea of overclocking on each board.

I’ll stand at this time the issue is x570.


----------



## dk_mic

Somehow windows 10 uses the weakest core of my second (CCD1) quite a lot. Default single threaded workload goes to the best cores on CCD0, as expected. But why is it choosing core 15 which seems to be the weakest of the bunch? I can observe this all the time. BIOS A80 and most recent chipset drivers from AMD, CPPC settings are enabled (=auto) i believe.
See screenshots (I dont use CTR, but it gives an okay estimate about core quality i think). The preferred cores on CCD1 (according to Ryzen Master: 11 best and 13 second) don't seem to be preferred by the OS..


----------



## kmellz

I'd say it's something specific with the 5xxx gen on fclk, since my board could run 1900mhz on my 3800x, but with this 5950x it can't even boot at 1900, and have to go down quite a bit to get "complete" stability. Has gotten better with agesas and some tweaking... but still


----------



## mongoled

kmellz said:


> I'd say it's something specific with the 5xxx gen on fclk, since my board could run 1900mhz on my 3800x, but with this 5950x it can't even boot at 1900, and have to go down quite a bit to get "complete" stability. Has gotten better with agesas and some tweaking... but still


Have you tried 1933mhz and 1966mhz?


----------



## kmellz

mongoled said:


> Have you tried 1933mhz and 1966mhz?


Yeah, sadly it doesn't work. Haven't tried in a while though, done quite a bit of tweaking since last time so I'll check later


----------



## mbraz69

mongoled said:


> Did you inspect the motherboard thoroughly when you received it ?
> 
> Amazon are very poor at handling returns, I received a DOA MSI motherboard from Amazon.de which had clearly been used by someone else as it had thermal paste around the socket along with broken off SMDs at the back of the motherboard.
> 
> It was a proper returns scam, as the person who sent it back tried to make it look like it was a new product, i.e. they sealed the motherboard i/o plate with plastic shrink and applied a "sealed" sticker to the motherboard box, there was no paper manual either.
> 
> Without having another motherboard to test, its possible you got a returned faulty motherboard.
> 
> MSI motherboards sold in Europe, the box is not sealed with a sticker, the only sticker is found on the anti-static bag that holds the motherboard...


I have tried a brand new Asus B550 board and the problem still occurs so I can comfortably say that its the 5800x DOA. A very big inconvenience to have to be a system down and AMD Support is up there in terms of bad experiences forsure! Ive been asked to provide the same thing 3 times now, and the exact same questions! RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> 6.81 GB file on MEGA
> Stripped 2009-based OS for both AMD and Intel benching.
> 
> Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B550 Unify-X Bios and Tools
> 
> 
> I don't have much yet, more posts will follow. Bios A.05O: https://drive.google.com/file/d/11b96620j1yIy-8OiQXhsFW25czHiC3PI/view?usp=sharing Should allow for vdimm >2.0 and other fun. Not sure about AGESA version, will check when I can get back to my board.
> 
> 
> 
> community.hwbot.org


Yes, I have downloaded withe MEGA and converted the TIB into iso with acronis, before I posted here. However when I tried to install, it loaded the windows files, but then a command prompt opened, and my keyboard and mouse were switched off. I couldn't do anything with them, and I also don't know what commands to give, if I had a chance go give.
I extracted the iso for curiosity to find out what was in there. This is what I found, but there is no started executive.
What am I doing wrong?









Need help. Or is there any other place where I can get a trimmed W10? Thanks


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^
I would pm you but it appears its turned off.Hope y all are sitting down.Kw0lf finally had a useful post.
In b550 unify thread is a bench os?


----------



## mongoled

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^
> I would pm you but it appears its turned off.Hope y all are sitting down.Kw0lf finally had a useful post.
> In b550 unify thread is a bench os?


Thats a little unfair



So, who was saying x570 is no good for 2 dimm overclocking ??










4633 cant get past F2, will try some more later

If I relax the above settings a little looks like it can be stable profile



** EDIT **
A little TM5 action

 










Will leave that running for a while, time to eat



** EDIT2 **
This is the frustrating thing, even though settings below are so close to being TM5 stable, the system refuses to post at 4633 mhz. Must be some combination to get past F5 error....


----------



## mongoled

More headway



4666/2066









Lets see if I can go higher


----------



## mongoled

Onwards and upwards

🤣🤣🤣

4733/2066









Each increase in MCLK strap I needed to increase vDDP voltage by 0.1mv.

AIDA scores are not scaling as expected, is the FCLK bottlenecking the performance ?

Gonna try next strap up, 4800 mhz


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Onwards and upwards
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 4733/2066
> View attachment 2479637
> 
> 
> Each increase in MCLK strap I needed to increase vDDP voltage by 0.1mv.
> 
> AIDA scores are not scaling as expected, is the FCLK bottlenecking the performance ?
> 
> Gonna try next strap up, 4800 mhz


It's because you're running out of sync. I hope you noticed. Lol. Aida will always get a big hit for running out of sync.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> It's because you're running out of sync. I hope you noticed. Lol. Aida will always get a big hit for running out of sync.


I mean when comparing 4666/2066 to 4733/2066



Guess its my lucky day 

4800/2066
Had to increase tCKE 










 

Next stop 4866 mhz chooou choooouuuuu


----------



## mongoled

Enough for today, couldnt nail 4866 mhz.

Managed to boot 4800/2100, but performance is tanking due to too high FCLK


----------



## Hale59

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^
> I would pm you but it appears its turned off.Hope y all are sitting down.Kw0lf finally had a useful post.
> In b550 unify thread is a bench os?


It seems PMs are working again?


----------



## aussie7

well done *mongoled *so jealous  😢


----------



## Forsaken1

Hale59 said:


> It seems PMs are working again?


Still cannot send you a message.Here is a bench os by KW.Like saying beetle juice 3 times.








MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


I don't know how 5000 would be possible, I found 4666 easy, 4800 a bit tricky on my 3900x. I tried 4866 and F9 even at 1.65V I've gone a bit silly with my dual rank cl12 1.75 volts in bios, not for daily of course. Thanks for a couple of hours fun. I tip my hat to you. Now its time for a...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Forsaken1

mongoled said:


> Enough for today, couldnt nail 4866 mhz.
> 
> Managed to boot 4800/2100, but performance is tanking due to too high FCLK
> 
> View attachment 2479639



Great pushing!!!!!!


----------



## Zinkoff

Hey folks, I'm desperate here... built my computer on Friday (5900x - Crucial Ballistix 3600) and am struggling so much with the RAM. Yesterday I could boot with RAM at 3800 and FCLK at 1900, but today it won't boot unless I'm using the built-in XMP Profile (3600). I also just have no idea how to edit all of the settings for the RAM that I see people posting screenshots from AIDA64/Ryzen Master, etc. Any help navigating the BIOS or with a template of some kind to follow, or a link to one would be much appreciated. Total noob questions, I know, but I've never overclocked at all before... thanks in advance.


----------



## Zinkoff

Zinkoff said:


> Hey folks, I'm desperate here... built my computer on Friday (5900x - Crucial Ballistix 3600) and am struggling so much with the RAM. Yesterday I could boot with RAM at 3800 and FCLK at 1900, but today it won't boot unless I'm using the built-in XMP Profile (3600). I also just have no idea how to edit all of the settings for the RAM that I see people posting screenshots from AIDA64/Ryzen Master, etc. Any help navigating the BIOS or with a template of some kind to follow, or a link to one would be much appreciated. Total noob questions, I know, but I've never overclocked at all before... thanks in advance.


Forgot to mention that I updated the BIOS to the latest version this morning...


----------



## RosaPanteren

Looks like I finally been able to stabilized a decent PBO curve (12-14-21-23-23-25-25-27)

Boost override +250 and all cores able to hit 5.1Ghz effective freq.











Btw regarding L3 cache, as *djanikowski *pointed out, increasing EDC way above default limits enable 700Gb/s speed for 5600/5800 and 12-1300Gb/s for 5900/5950 when running PBO.

Does anyone have an idea as to why we need to set limits to above 300a for this performance, even if I never see above ~150a EDC usage? And will running this high EDC limit effect longevity of the chip or VRM's in any practical way?


----------



## mongoled

aussie7 said:


> well done *mongoled *so jealous  😢


Nothing to be jealous of!

Now if I could boot up every single time without messing about with reset/power buttons AND not have stupid WHEA warnings, then it would be time to get jealous

 



Forsaken1 said:


> Great pushing!!!!!!


Cheers dude



@*RosaPanteren*

Nice! Make sure to follow up with full Y-Cruncher suite as it will weed out other issues.

Unsure why EDC works that way, only AMD could provide an answer to that.


----------



## xermalk

What exactly limits the top single core speed when using pbo2?
I'm nowhere near any of the limits, but its only boosting to 4.85 in R20 single core with a score of 623. 4,5 in multicore / 8800 points.
So overclocked my 5900x is matching what it should do non overclocked in single core performance?

This is with Adanced/Motherboard limits (500-PPT 210-TDC 220-EDC)
+200mhz max
and -10 on all cores in curve optimizer
FCL1800/3600/1T/16/16/16/38










Muticore


----------



## jvidia

xermalk said:


> What exactly limits the top single core speed when using pbo2?
> I'm nowhere near any of the limits, but its only boosting to 4.85 in R20 single core with a score of 623. 4,5 in multicore / 8800 points.
> So overclocked my 5900x is matching what it should do non overclocked in single core performance?
> 
> This is with Adanced/Motherboard limits (500-PPT 210-TDC 220-EDC)
> +200mhz max
> and -10 on all cores in curve optimizer
> FCL1800/3600/1T/16/16/16/38
> 
> View attachment 2480041
> 
> 
> Muticore
> View attachment 2480045


Try auto on the mb limits, -30 all core curve and +25 max.


----------



## xermalk

jvidia said:


> Try auto on the mb limits, -30 all core curve and +25 max.


That got me to 8938/635. With single core at 4960-4972.
I guess the only thing that matters is a silly low negative offset if you want a high single core speed?


----------



## jvidia

xermalk said:


> That got me to 8938/635. With single core at 4960-4972.
> I guess the only thing that matters is a silly low negative offset if you want a high single core speed?


Yep.

My 5900x with MB limits / +50Mhz / -25 best cores / -30 all other cores is giving me in CB R20 4675Mhz all core / 5000Mhz single core.

No matter what I do, it won't get better without WHEA.

Didn't yours improved on all core too? Like at least 4600Mhz?


----------



## RosaPanteren

xermalk said:


> That got me to 8938/635. With single core at 4960-4972.
> I guess the only thing that matters is a silly low negative offset if you want a high single core speed?


Temperature...

Boost is governed by voltage - frequency - temperature

Not much to do with the voltage since it's best administrated by the cpu it self.

You want more frequency so then you gotta get more temperature headrom

At least this is what I believe.....


Temps was my problem, since the Unify don't have a sensor header I was in the blind and didn't realize water temps was getting too high, hampering both "performance" and stability.

I just assumed a 240 + 360 would keep a low water temp for a cpu only loop...

It turned out that I had an air flow problem and the rads, a 240 + 360, was not able to dissipate enough heat, so the water temp would rise to 45-50c after a while.

Now I got the water cooling setup outside the case and water temp is down 25-30c (added another 240 + an extra D5 pump, and removed all 90 degree angles for best possible water flow)

cpu out -> pump 1 -> 240 rad -> 240 rad -> pump 2 -> 360 rad -> cpu in

Also my pumps run 100% now at +4000 rpm, but I'll adjust this down when I get the new case(open case) an install it again. I won't run dual pumps for the cpu loop this is just a test for now to see effect of high water flow on heat dissipating. 


In your first pic you've run a singel test and seen temp rise to 65/69c, right? And then in second pic with multi core you see 81c....

Running CB20 I see approx 50 degree for singel and 69 for multi with a 5800x, now these temps might not been a good comparison for a 5900x but I think you could gain some frequency if you are able to lower the temps a bit.

You also might be better of looking at effective clock as there is quite some stretching going on when looking at clock/perf section in HW compered to effective clock

Different freq. reported:


----------



## xermalk

jvidia said:


> Didn't yours improved on all core too? Like at least 4600Mhz?


Yep bumped it to ~4650 and 8938 points.

My core coefficients aren't that high in ctr2 and my cpu is listed a s a "silver" sample.
So i'm going to have to do a bunch of stability testing.










Also holy * does it get warm if i just run a dual thread prime95 run. 83c
Similar temp as if i ran a all core stress test in r20.

i may have to actually buy a AM4 waterblock, instead of using a Phantek i350 with a 3dprinted am4 adapter (or just get a ND-D15).

83 in dual core (with second ccx in resting) seems silly high for a custom watercooling loop, with a 420 rad and a d5 pump.


----------



## kmellz

For everyone getting the high L3 cache speeds, have you been able to run any tests where it makes an actual difference? Since in raw numbers it's a big increase, but does it actually translate to real performance, or possibly, is it reported wrong?


----------



## Cidious

MSI X570 Unify Agesa 1.2.0.1 A91 Beta
L3 Cache Fix
SMU 56.46 !!!










E7C35AMS.A91 - Google Drive


Happy clock hunting!


----------



## Cidious

I still can't post anything above 1900. I am almost fully convinced this is board dependent. Silicon Lottery.

And I believe its the x570 chip (repurposed Zen 2 IO dies) is the one to blame here.

It's all infinity fabric connected. From PCIE to USB to SATA.

1900 - posts fine
1933 - 0d debug code
1967+ - 07 debug code


A80









A91









L3 Cache got a boost.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> MSI X570 Unify Agesa 1.2.0.1 A91 Beta
> L3 Cache Fix
> SMU 56.46 !!!
> 
> View attachment 2480108
> 
> 
> E7C35AMS.A91 - Google Drive
> 
> 
> Happy clock hunting!


Oooouuuuu,

where this come from ?


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Oooouuuuu,
> 
> where this come from ?


From my cryptomining cluster tool selection... 

JK.. MSI official beta thread on their forums LOL
MSI X570/B550 Beta BIOS Update & Bug Status | MSI Global English Forum - Index


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> From my cryptomining cluster tool selection...
> 
> JK.. MSI official beta thread on their forums LOL
> MSI X570/B550 Beta BIOS Update & Bug Status | MSI Global English Forum - Index


 

Does this have the crippled boost override max boost 200mhz ?


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Does this have the crippled boost override max boost 200mhz ?


No idea. Try it LOL...

I have no use for 200+ haha.

EDIT: Tried. 200 max.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

Cidious said:


> I still can't post anything above 1900. I am almost fully convinced this is board dependent. Silicon Lottery.
> 
> And I believe its the x570 chip (repurposed Zen 2 IO dies) is the one to blame here.
> 
> It's all infinity fabric connected. From PCIE to USB to SATA.
> 
> 1900 - posts fine
> 1933 - 0d debug code
> 1967+ - 07 debug code
> 
> 
> A80
> View attachment 2480116
> 
> 
> A91
> View attachment 2480117
> 
> 
> L3 Cache got a boost.


I don't blame the board or the chipset, it is probably silicon lottery.
I could get 1900 with my 3700x, with my first 5800x I could do it too, but it wouldn't boot with anything above 1900, however I can't get 1900 with my second 5800x, but I get 1933 and 1966, the same board and the same bios ...


----------



## KedarWolf

aussie7 said:


> it's only been 3 weeks since the A80 final bios, anyone know if there are any new beta bios about ?


E7C35AMS.A91 L3 Cache fixed, AGESA 1.2.0.1






MEG X570 UnifyA91.rar







drive.google.com


----------



## KedarWolf

Welp overclock.net. I put two people on ignore on this thread, now you no longer show me the thread or let me see it and updates on it, unless I go to Forums/AMD motherboards and choose 'Show ignored content'. I mean, why is that happening.


----------



## mongoled

Because you ignored the wrong people 😂😂😂


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^^
IQ below 75 is a strong consideration.

About time L3 addressed.


----------



## Cidious

DaniloFerracini said:


> I don't blame the board or the chipset, it is probably silicon lottery.
> I could get 1900 with my 3700x, with my first 5800x I could do it too, but it wouldn't boot with anything above 1900, however I can't get 1900 with my second 5800x, but I get 1933 and 1966, the same board and the same bios ...


Both my chips are confirmed to do 2000+ on my B550M Mortar.. a $125 costing board. Of not my X570 at fault then what ?

Please read my earlier posts.


mongoled said:


> Because you ignored the wrong people 😂😂😂


He thinks Forsaken and i are the same person.

Poor him.

Anyway. The bios is stable so far. Been gaming and abusing the system for a few hours. Got some new 3DMark records for the 6800XT with it.


----------



## RosaPanteren

kmellz said:


> For everyone getting the high L3 cache speeds, have you been able to run any tests where it makes an actual difference? Since in raw numbers it's a big increase, but does it actually translate to real performance, or possibly, is it reported wrong?


There has been posted some Sisoft readings showing the same kind of performance increase when EDC was increased with PBO enabled MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread

As for translation to real performance, I haven't done any kind of intended testing just for this, but cpu "usage" in Afterburner graphs seems quite a bit more consistent when I play games with high EDC values, and this seemed to give a more stable GPU load. I'm not sure if this is an effect of increased L3 cache speed or not though. I could try to test this more isolated...

Btw I see you got a Gamerock, if your interested in a waterblock than leave a comment in this Alphacool thread 'Gainward Phantom, Phantom GS, Palit GameRock, GameRock OC RTX 3090, 3080 waterblocks' there is a bunch of people that have bugged AC about making one and it seems they now are on the brink of manufacturing one


----------



## thigobr

Cool, I am trying the new BIOS later tonight!




Cidious said:


> I still can't post anything above 1900. I am almost fully convinced this is board dependent. Silicon Lottery.
> 
> And I believe its the x570 chip (repurposed Zen 2 IO dies) is the one to blame here.
> 
> It's all infinity fabric connected. From PCIE to USB to SATA.
> ....


We talked about few posts ago but the chipset is connected to the CPU over regular PCIE4.0 x4 lanes bus. Otherwise it wouldn't work with older 1st/2nd gen Ryzens












https://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=news&action=file&id=32232


----------



## jvidia

Any explanation why my 5900x won't boot with IF 1900 (stucks with 07 error code) but it boosts with IF 1933 ? CPU or board/bios ?

I get a ton of WHEA at IF 1933 do.....


----------



## DeletedMember558271

jvidia said:


> Any explanation why my 5900x won't boot with IF 1900 (stucks with 07 error code) but it boosts with IF 1933 ? CPU or board/bios ?
> 
> I get a ton of WHEA at IF 1933 do.....


Same here on my B550 Tomahawk and many people on other boards from different brands. Doesn't seem like anyone with the problem has figured it out, never heard about someone fixing this for themselves or anyone else. So it's impossible or nobody has been smart enough so far and no one seems to know why other than guessing AGESA and if it is AGESA what is wrong with it? Doesn't seem to happen to everyone doesn't make sense.

Enough people were complaining about USB issues for AMD to officially acknowledge it and look into it but that doesn't seem like that's ever going to happen with this


----------



## Cidious

thigobr said:


> Cool, I am trying the new BIOS later tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We talked about few posts ago but the chipset is connected to the CPU over regular PCIE4.0 x4 lanes bus. Otherwise it wouldn't work with older 1st/2nd gen Ryzens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=news&action=file&id=32232


I know how it's connected but that doesn't mean it's not related to its own internal clock and that these clocks haven't got anything to do with each other. 

On launch of the bios the SATA USB and PCIE had weird issue on higher FCLK clocks. And these were chipset IO issues caused due to higher FCLK clock. 100% sure that they are somehow related to each other and dependent.

Why can some X570 Unify boards post 2000+ and most 1933 at least but mine REFUSES with both my chips that CAN do 2000+. Which other component is responsible for the signal quality difference?

By now it's clear there it's a board quality issue because we all play with the same firmwares and my chips have no issues with 2000+


----------



## kmellz

RosaPanteren said:


> There has been posted some Sisoft readings showing the same kind of performance increase when EDC was increased with PBO enabled MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread
> 
> As for translation to real performance, I haven't done any kind of intended testing just for this, but cpu "usage" in Afterburner graphs seems quite a bit more consistent when I play games with high EDC values, and this seemed to give a more stable GPU load. I'm not sure if this is an effect of increased L3 cache speed or not though. I could try to test this more isolated...
> 
> Btw I see you got a Gamerock, if your interested in a waterblock than leave a comment in this Alphacool thread 'Gainward Phantom, Phantom GS, Palit GameRock, GameRock OC RTX 3090, 3080 waterblocks' there is a bunch of people that have bugged AC about making one and it seems they now are on the brink of manufacturing one


Yeah should be good now then not needing that high EDC, my 5950 goes insane with even any lower increase.. kinda weird actually. 
And yeah, got a palit card but not wcing though! Sorry, sounds good for everyone interested in it though!


----------



## Forsaken1

Common sense.X570 is amd flagship chip.If reliable 2000+ fclk is possible.X570 would of had it 1st.It’s just business 101.

Wake up delusional peps.

Go b550 if you want to play above 3800!!!!


----------



## Joeking78

jvidia said:


> Any explanation why my 5900x won't boot with IF 1900 (stucks with 07 error code) but it boosts with IF 1933 ? CPU or board/bios ?
> 
> I get a ton of WHEA at IF 1933 do.....


Same issue on my b550 unify and 5900x...and 5800x...just won't boot at 1900IF


----------



## mongoled

Quick feedback regards new BIOS. 

FCLK characteristics exactly the same. 

Max 200mhz boost override. 

Multicore performance uplift with same settings compared to A85. 

EDC has been improved, though still need to set value to +280A to see +600 GB/s in aida64 L3 test. 

Now playing with BCLK to see if I can stabilise at higher frequency, CB 23 scores very nice improvements so far, hitting over 12400, just doing some quick stability testing

😊


----------



## Scoty

+600 GB/s with 5600x is not stock.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> +600 GB/s with 5600x is not stock.


I didn't say it was! But what exactly is "stock"? Do we really know? As across diff motherboards, CPUs, we have yet to see consistent results


----------



## jvidia

Forsaken1 said:


> Common sense.X570 is amd flagship chip.If reliable 2000+ fclk is possible.X570 would of had it 1st.It’s just business 101.
> 
> Wake up delusional peps.
> 
> Go b550 if you want to play above 3800!!!!


Are you saying that my 5900X would boot with IF at 1900 on a B550?


----------



## Cidious

jvidia said:


> Are you saying that my 5900X would boot with IF at 1900 on a B550?


Probably yes. 

Both my 5800X and 5900X do 2000+ FCLK on my B550M Mortar but CAN NOT post anything higher than 1900 FCLK on my X570 Unify...


----------



## Forsaken1

jvidia said:


> Are you saying that my 5900X would boot with IF at 1900 on a B550?


If not 1900 next strap or two up.Unless your sample is a turd.


----------



## mongoled

Forsaken1 said:


> Common sense.X570 is amd flagship chip.If reliable 2000+ fclk is possible.X570 would of had it 1st.It’s just business 101.
> 
> Wake up delusional peps.
> 
> Go b550 if you want to play above 3800!!!!


No delusion here



Playing just fine above 3800

 

Only issue is blooming WHEA warnings.


----------



## Forsaken1

^^^^^^^
See next to zero people at or above 4000IF 1:1 on x570 unify?
Did I miss your post..

Pulled 5800x from x570 unify that did 1933.Placed in a b550.4200IF 1:1 unstable.Hey it’s bench-able.


----------



## jvidia

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> See next to zero people at or above 4000IF 1:1 on x570 unify?
> Did I miss your post..
> 
> Pulled 5800x from x570 unify that did 1933.Placed in a b550.4200IF 1:1 unstable.Hey it’s bench-able.


Stable at 4000? No WHEA?

What is the year+month of that 5800x ?


----------



## mongoled

Forsaken1 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> See next to zero people at or above 4000IF 1:1 on x570 unify?
> Did I miss your post..
> 
> Pulled 5800x from x570 unify that did 1933.Placed in a b550.4200IF 1:1 unstable.Hey it’s bench-able.


No doubt B550 is doing better on the FCLK, pretty sure those of us who play with hardware have understood this.

If the "delusion" is peeps having hope that things will impove with x570, then nothing wrong with holding on to hope



Too many posts here and there, here is mine.

But these dont count! Why? Because they are not reproducible without getting a BIOS bug to kick in.

What do I mean ? I think @aussie7 mentioned the bug previously, basically it involves loading the save BIOS profile than ctrl-alt-del and hoping post does not crap out on something.

A few times when you do this and it will boot/benchmark without WHEA warnings, but as soon as you reboot, bam, WHEA return.

Thats why ive said in the past I believe its a sync/training issue on post and hope it will get resolved.

But as many of us have said, the CPU needs to first be capable!

4066/2033










4133/2067


----------



## Forsaken1

*^^^^^^^
Hope last time I heard Hope it was followed by 8 years of socialist actions of 0bama or berry if you prefer*

Nice results.Aware of three tenacious guys able to do 4000+ 1:1 on unify x570.


----------



## Forsaken1

jvidia said:


> Stable at 4000? No WHEA?
> 
> What is the year+month of that 5800x ?


41 PGS.Stable to me is passing a benchmark with a decent score.At 4200IF there’s more whea then can be counted


----------



## RosaPanteren

Seems A91 gives a bit better memory latency, haven't seen 53.x consistently before










To get +700GB/s of L3 I still have to up EDC to 450a though


----------



## kmellz

When I tried it after flashing I got 950-1000GB/s on all L3s, EDC at 150 (might be different on dual CCD chips I guess)


----------



## ribosome

Forsaken1 said:


> *^^^^^^^
> Hope last time I heard Hope it was followed by 8 years of socialist actions of 0bama or berry if you prefer*


**** with the politics.


----------



## KedarWolf

On the new Godlike BIOS 7C34v1D1 my Curve Optimizer settings are much better. No random reboots or reboots when running Cinebench R20 or anything.

I'm running

Boost 200, Scaler 4

Edit: Overclock.net messes up the even formatting of my text. inserting it has code still not perfect but somewhat better. 



Code:


Core/QualityOfCore/Setting

  0             220             12

  4             220             12

  5             215             15

  7             211             15

  1             206             20

  6             201             20

  2             197             25

  3             192             25

  14           187             25

  15           183             25

  11           178             30

  10           173             30

  13           169             30

  9             164             30

  8             159             30

  12           155             30



I was running, the best I could do with no random reboots.



Boost 200, Scaler 4.



Core/QualityOfCore/Setting

  0             220             8

  4             220             8

  5             215             10

  7             211             10

  1             206             15

  6             201             15

  2             197             20

  3             192             20

  14           187             20

  15           183             20

  11           178             25

  10           173             25

  13           169             25

  9             164             30

  8             159             30

  12           155             30


----------



## RosaPanteren

kmellz said:


> When I tried it after flashing I got 950-1000GB/s on all L3s, EDC at 150 (might be different on dual CCD chips I guess)


Yeah thats the dual CCD vs single CCD topology in play, theoretically Ryzen 9's have twice the bandwidth...?

I belive this is also the same reason why memory write speed(half of read) kinda suck on Ryzen 7 compared to 9's, but I'm unsure of this....I guess if this is the case than UMC - bandwidth > dram is the bottelneck for memory read and copy as those speeds seem less affected......


----------



## kmellz

Yeah I know about the ram speed, but the L3 cache was lower for me before also from what I remember at least


----------



## thigobr

I tried the new BIOS and I didn't see many changes other than small general performance increase and the huge increase in the L3 bandwidth numbers at stock (without need to mess with EDC numbers).

Dual CCD CPUs will have higher aggregate L3 bandwidth just because they have 2x L3 instancies and respective buses. But the bandwidth as seen by each core doesn't change between dual and single CCD CPUs as they can only access a single L3 anyways.


----------



## Cidious

B550M Mortar v163 + 5800X @ 3800cl16 (Crucial tRFC 600)










X570 Unify vA91 + 5900X @ 3800cl16 (Crucial tRFC 554)










Other than slight quality difference between memory kits (tRFC) and the dual vs single CCD numbers. Pretty similar.


----------



## dk_mic

About L3 improvement.. Here is a statement from AMD on reddit:


> AMD_Robert Technical Marketing
> Hi, all. AGESA 1201 contains a fix specifically to improve AIDA64's L3 cache bandwidth test results, enabling this benchmark's test pattern to better show the architecture's true capabilities. It is not a generic change.
> //edit: Vermeer only.
> //edit 2: Text change for clarity.


But i wanted to post about another thing:
Dealing with GTA 5 crashes, I revisited my CO tuning. This time using p95 single threaded small and large ffts per core. I thought my curve was stable, but I kept encountering crashes. So I saved my BIOS profile to USB and cleared CMOS. Did the same p95 tests (looping and shuffeling the cores after 30 sec or so). Still errors. Added 0.0125 V VCore offset..still crashing. Added 0.0250 V, no more crashes. Then I turned on PBO (default limits, no CO).. crashing again. Played a bit around with LLC 8 and 6, but that didnt stablise p95. y-cruncher single core benchmark and stresstests were stable here.

I find that very weird, meaning my CPU (5950x) would not be stable at 100% stock settings. So I was thinking.. there was a chipset driver update recently. I downloaded the latest version offered by MSI, which doesnt seem to be very different from the current one from AMD, but that actually changed things. Using the version from MSI, i am prime stable at stock settings with PBO and without VCore offset. Only difference in the installation screen between the two versions is AMD PCI Device Driver (1.0.0.81 @ MSI, 1.0.0.83 @ AMD), other versions are the same.. but maybe something more is going on under the hood.

Just wanted to share this observation and maybe you want to re-test p95 stability using 1 thread large ffts and eventually switch back to another chipset driver. I turned off AVX2/AVX, as it was crashing without it..


----------



## Cidious

dk_mic said:


> About L3 improvement.. Here is a statement from AMD on reddit:
> 
> 
> But i wanted to post about another thing:
> Dealing with GTA 5 crashes, I revisited my CO tuning. This time using p95 single threaded small and large ffts per core. I thought my curve was stable, but I kept encountering crashes. So I saved my BIOS profile to USB and cleared CMOS. Did the same p95 tests (looping and shuffeling the cores after 30 sec or so). Still errors. Added 0.0125 V VCore offset..still crashing. Added 0.0250 V, no more crashes. Then I turned on PBO (default limits, no CO).. crashing again. Played a bit around with LLC 8 and 6, but that didnt stablise p95. y-cruncher single core benchmark and stresstests were stable here.
> 
> I find that very weird, meaning my CPU (5950x) would not be stable at 100% stock settings. So I was thinking.. there was a chipset driver update recently. I downloaded the latest version offered by MSI, which doesnt seem to be very different from the current one from AMD, but that actually changed things. Using the version from MSI, i am prime stable at stock settings with PBO and without VCore offset. Only difference in the installation screen between the two versions is AMD PCI Device Driver (1.0.0.81 @ MSI, 1.0.0.83 @ AMD), other versions are the same.. but maybe something more is going on under the hood.
> 
> Just wanted to share this observation and maybe you want to re-test p95 stability using 1 thread large ffts and eventually switch back to another chipset driver. I turned off AVX2/AVX, as it was crashing without it..


Thank you for sharing!

I found that since the installation of the official AMD driver package from the website I had random rare audio stutters for a second or so. Then later I found the MSI drivers released and had indeed compared them and found the same difference as you did. I gave it a shot and since then the stutters are gone.

Also I can give the curve optimizer more negative offset which I thought was the new A91 bios but this might well be the driver package.

My buddy also reported sudden instability after installing the AMD official package. Went to the MSI package also.

MSI released their package way later with just one older driver (as far as I could tell) which tells me they found something.

It's good news in a way that it shows us that's MSI is actually monitoring these driver releases and selecting or modifying as needed 

My advice for this round is to go with the MSI package. They are more stable for me also.


----------



## twixa

Hi Guys, can someone please help me?
At my wits' end on what I can try...

Every so often, about 60% of the time I'm doing a restart or cold boot to windows I get the mobo code 0D or 07 - aka DRAM error. I would consider my "overclock" settings are conservative and I have proven it to be stable with all tools recommended here (memtest64, ycruncher, cinebench etc).









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[8li8l8] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-PFK7E65 (2021-02-28 02:09:17) - MB: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr




















CPU nb/soc 1.1v
vddp 0.900v
vddg ccd 0.950v
vddg iod 1.05v

dram voltage 1.45v

pbo advanced
ppt– 185W
tdc– 125A
edc– 170A
pbo scalar– 10X
max cpu boost clock override – 150Mhz

c-states off

What can I tweak to try fix this?


----------



## Cidious

twixa said:


> Hi Guys, can someone please help me?
> At my wits' end on what I can try...
> 
> Every so often, about 60% of the time I'm doing a restart or cold boot to windows I get the mobo code 0D or 07 - aka DRAM error. I would consider my "overclock" settings are conservative and I have proven it to be stable with all tools recommended here (memtest64, ycruncher, cinebench etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [8li8l8] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-PFK7E65 (2021-02-28 02:09:17) - MB: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480543
> 
> View attachment 2480544
> 
> CPU nb/soc 1.1v
> vddp 0.900v
> vddg ccd 0.950v
> vddg iod 1.05v
> 
> dram voltage 1.45v
> 
> pbo advanced
> ppt– 185W
> tdc– 125A
> edc– 170A
> pbo scalar– 10X
> max cpu boost clock override – 150Mhz
> 
> c-states off
> 
> What can I tweak to try fix this?


You're using the wrong profile in the drama calculator. For single rank memory. Set the profile to v1 and rank 2 and adjust the RTT values accordingly. Also make sure PROC odt Etc are set right.

Edit:
Oh wait you're running 4x single rank. Anyway id still try v1 fast and not manual


----------



## twixa

Cidious said:


> You're using the wrong profile in the drama calculator. For single rank memory. Set the profile to v1 and rank 2 and adjust the RTT values accordingly. Also make sure PROC odt Etc are set right.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh wait you're running 4x single rank. Anyway id still try v1 fast and not manual


Sorry for my naivete... what is v1 on the DRAM calculator? I'm not familiar with those terms v1/rank 2/RTT
Did I set the DRAM PCB revision and memory rank correctly now? I'll give it a try








edit:


----------



## Cidious

twixa said:


> Sorry for my naivete... what is v1 on the DRAM calculator? I'm not familiar with those terms v1/rank 2/RTT
> Did I set the DRAM PCB revision and memory rank correctly now? I'll give it a try
> View attachment 2480558
> 
> edit:
> View attachment 2480559


Ah you're trying to run 1933. No wonder. 

Set the profile to 1900/3800 fast. 

These boards and bios revisions can not do 1933 stable yet.

Also do you have 2*16 or 4*8gb ?


----------



## twixa

Cidious said:


> Ah you're trying to run 1933. No wonder.
> 
> Set the profile to 1900/3800 fast.
> 
> These boards and bios revisions can not do 1933 stable yet.
> 
> Also do you have 2*16 or 4*8gb ?


I'm using 4x8GB (2 dual kits). I just tried the recommended 1900/3800 fast preset and I can't post even with GDM enabled- 07 code consistently.


----------



## Cidious

twixa said:


> I'm using 4x8GB (2 dual kits). I just tried the recommended 1900/3800 fast preset and I can't post even with GDM enabled- 07 code consistently.
> View attachment 2480576


You need to set the rank to 1 if you're using 4x8gb and adjust RTT values accordingly. for 1900. 

If you still can't post after that you have a frequency hole for your IO die. But I doubt it. I am fairly sure it's use error now. You don't seem to grasp fully yet what you're putting into the DRAM calc and getting out of it haha. Calling your OC a conservative OC was the first indicator. Your first OC was pushing the IO die super hard.










This is the profile you're looking for. Adjust RTT values accordingly. These are very important for posting.

Also disable power down mode and TSME.


----------



## Not a redditor

so you guys are still beta testers ? how much msi or amd are paying you for doing theyr job ?

























=))))))


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> so you guys are still beta testers ? how much msi or amd are paying you for doing theyr job ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =))))))


They pay me in headaches. About 3 a week on average. Steady income so far.


----------



## edhutner

Also they offer as a bonus free sleepless nights


----------



## Eder

New beta mod release. Did all X570 MSI board while at it


----------



## twixa

Cidious said:


> You need to set the rank to 1 if you're using 4x8gb and adjust RTT values accordingly. for 1900.
> 
> If you still can't post after that you have a frequency hole for your IO die. But I doubt it. I am fairly sure it's use error now. You don't seem to grasp fully yet what you're putting into the DRAM calc and getting out of it haha. Calling your OC a conservative OC was the first indicator. Your first OC was pushing the IO die super hard.
> 
> View attachment 2480580
> 
> 
> This is the profile you're looking for. Adjust RTT values accordingly. These are very important for posting.
> 
> Also disable power down mode and TSME.


Thanks again for your reply. 
Sad to say I'm still unable to post when following this to a T (RTT settings included). I would happily DM you pics from my DRAM config on BIOS to show it I'm not that out to lunch hah.


----------



## most1y_peacefu1

twixa said:


> Thanks again for your reply.
> Sad to say I'm still unable to post when following this to a T (RTT settings included). I would happily DM you pics from my DRAM config on BIOS to show it I'm not that out to lunch hah.


4x8 single rank will emulate dual rank, from a setting standpoint at any rate. Set the rank in DramCalc to 2.
Here's DramCalc for 3800 & 3866 safe/fast for your specific kits. You may need to raise the DRAM voltage, B-Die loves the juice. 
I have those same kits. The 3800 timings will screw down tighter on Zen2, although it sounds like Zen3 occasionally has trouble with 1900IF.
Go ahead and give 3866 a try again, you were close.
Cheers


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> New beta mod release. Did all X570 MSI board while at it


Have see for 2 days ;-) . THX


----------



## RosaPanteren

How is running b-die @1.52v (HWinfo show 1.54v) for daily use?

I'm playing around with 3800cl14 and in order to "stabilize" it I had to raise voltage a bit.

F4-3800C14-GTZN is another kit from what I got but more or less same b-die/binning and this comes with XMP @1.5v


----------



## Veii

RosaPanteren said:


> How is running b-die @1.52v (HWinfo show 1.54v) for daily use?


Stabilize GDM Off 2T, with different RTT values (used all 3 of them , probably 7/3/1 or 6/3/3)
and get tCKE accurate (probably 16 or 9)

Then if tCKE is fine, you can daily 1.6v - as long as you have a fan on them
1.56 for 24/7 is same IF you have powerdown (tCKE) and DynamicODT (RTT_WR & friends) set


----------



## YoungChris

please delete, stage 5 terminal derp


----------



## mongoled

Another member of the sub 50ns club

 

Some peeps jumped too fast off this board

 










Now where is the WHEA "warnings" fix !


----------



## Forsaken1

Let me know when you make the 47 club.Im headed towards 46 club.

Seriously: Nice pushin on last years model mobo.


----------



## Veii

Please give some competition up there








Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com




Something people can look up to for daily usage

Half of the leaderboard get's lazy


----------



## mongoled

Veii said:


> Please give some competition up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something people can look up to for daily usage
> 
> Half of the leaderboard get's lazy


Says WHEA free

:/


----------



## Forsaken1

Most of those are not whea free.
Memory test programs will run all day without whea error.


----------



## Veii

mongoled said:


> Says WHEA free
> 
> :/


That's the thing
Don't want to sound & come over selfish, nor rude
but questioning yourself for who these results you spend the time on are 

This is probably a biased post too, as i can't share another viewpoint besides mine
But i think pushing limit scores belong to HWBot ~ although i am wrong here. As it's a board specific thread

Can you guys explain me the fun in sharing "suicide runs" , as i could never understand it really 🙇‍♂️


----------



## RosaPanteren

Veii said:


> Stabilize GDM Off 2T, with different RTT values (used all 3 of them , probably 7/3/1 or 6/3/3)
> and get tCKE accurate (probably 16 or 9)
> 
> Then if tCKE is fine, you can daily 1.6v - as long as you have a fan on them
> 1.56 for 24/7 is same IF you have powerdown (tCKE) and DynamicODT (RTT_WR & friends) set


Thank you for the guidance, much appreciated 









I still get an error bye ever 100% of memtest so quite a bit off.... I guess I need to loosen up trfc, 252 seems stable but that brings down latency to 52.9

tested up to 1.57v and with cad bus 24-20-24-24 but still an error now and then


----------



## Forsaken1

You don’t deserve a answer on this veil.You will not comprehend it.
Not responding to pm for weeks is coward like.

BOOM Drops the mic.


----------



## mongoled

Veii said:


> That's the thing
> Don't want to sound & come over selfish, nor rude
> but questioning yourself for who these results you spend the time on are
> 
> This is probably a biased post too, as i can't share another viewpoint besides mine
> But i think pushing limit scores belong to HWBot ~ although i am wrong here. As it's a board specific thread
> 
> Can you guys explain me the fun in sharing "suicide runs" , as i could never understand it really 🙇‍♂️


No worries, I can take it.

 

Its fun seeing where the limits are! And it's fun attempting to reach other peeps suicide shots.

Dont want to get drawn into full blown competitive overclocking as it needs monies I don't have and eats into plenty of time, which currently I do have, which is a bad combination, lol

Now that I got you, you never responded to my PM regards the A0 dimm deaths when paired with A2. Did you ever come across that happening with anybody else?


----------



## mongoled

Forsaken1 said:


> Let me know when you make the 47 club.Im headed towards 46 club.
> 
> Seriously: Nice pushin on last years model mobo.


Ahhhh, don't think that's going to happen. I think there is a bottleneck somewhere. Not seeing the gains I would expect when using CL12..


----------



## Forsaken1

mongoled said:


> Ahhhh, don't think that's going to happen. I think there is a bottleneck somewhere. Not seeing the gains I would expect when using CL12..


Half the fun is trying.Would of never thought high b die clocks where obtainable.

Join the elite 47 club pushin for MOAR!!!!!!


----------



## thigobr

I was struggling to get 1900MHz FCLK without WHEA until I tried lowering ProcODT. I was settling for 1866/3733MHz 24x7 but ever now and then I try to fiddle with 1900MHz

Even on stock settings (SPD on this Crucial is 2666MHz CL19-19-19) the BIOS was setting it to 60ohm.

Using 0.900V / 0.950V / 0.990V/ 1.100V cldo_VDDP/VDDG CCD/VDDG IOD/vSOC and just overclocking the FCLK async to 1900MHz (memory/uclk at 1333MHz) it was almost stable getting 1~2 WHEA errors per hour on y-cruncher or OCCT. Then I lowered ProcODT to 34ohm and then I left y-cruncher running with no WHEA errors! I then increased memory to 3800MHz 1:1:1 using ProcODT 36ohm now, passed 5h of y-cruncher so far without WHEA.

Anybody has similar experience? I will monitor the system for longer but it's already more stable than before... I had no idea ProcODT could help even when trying to increase FCLK async.

All above testing was done with A91 beta bios


----------



## mongoled

Final suicide attempts with current hardware.

My dimms cant do CL12 even when maxing out the voltage, tried so many different RTT/voltage combinations but could not make any more headway...

For the record the run is 4133/2067


----------



## dk_mic

thigobr said:


> ...
> Anybody has similar experience?


I am trying to stabilize 3800C14 on 2x 16 GB sticks now and could see that increasing ProcODT from 36 up to 48 led to better stability step by step (in TM5). Don't know if there are negative side effects by doing so.
I also noticed that you really want to monitor your DIMM temps and make sure you're below 50 or 48°C. That's why I did this 🌪


----------



## RosaPanteren

dk_mic said:


> I am trying to stabilize 3800C14 on 2x 16 GB sticks now and could see that increasing ProcODT from 36 up to 48 led to better stability step by step (in TM5). Don't know if there are negative side effects by doing so.
> I also noticed that you really want to monitor your DIMM temps and make sure you're below 50 or 48°C. That's why I did this 🌪


So far on 3800c14 with 2x16GB dual rank, with ProcODT 53.3(I "gained" stability increasing it step by step up from 36.9, stress test would run increasingly longer by each increase until 60) and 7/3/1 for the other ODT settings along with trfc @266 (trc*6 and a headrom of +2) got me "stable" for approx 2 hours of [email protected] and combined 75min of 1usmus_v3 in TM5, along with +400% in memtest.....I need to stress test a bit more though, but not seen any errors yet with these settings 🤞


----------



## BluePaint

3800c14 with proc 36.9 on same kit is working fine here, but i use a bit more vsoc and lower vddp. My ram temps also never exceed 40 due to open bench and fan


----------



## dk_mic

I have the same kit, but I can't lower tRCDRD any more. I will stick to this now









Wonder whats going on with that 8 Ghz eff. clock speed @ Core 0, triggered by y-cruncher.
Might be that [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
I have played around with the diagnostics of CTR at some point, but found it not useful for me in the end.


----------



## Not a redditor

mongoled said:


> Final suicide attempts with current hardware.
> 
> My dimms cant do CL12 even when maxing out the voltage, tried so many different RTT/voltage combinations but could not make any more headway...
> 
> For the record the run is 4133/2067
> 
> View attachment 2481118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481117


gj ! what bios is this ?


----------



## mongoled

Not a redditor said:


> gj ! what bios is this ?


Cheers



@Eder modified A85 BIOS

Cheers Eder


----------



## Not a redditor

Eder said:


> New beta mod release. Did all X570 MSI board while at it


hey Eder, what tools do you use to mod these bioses ?


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> hey Eder, what tools do you use to mod these bioses ?


Ancient Elven magic


----------



## Not a redditor

Cidious said:


> Ancient Elven magic


where can i download it ? is there a tutorial for it ?


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> where can i download it ? is there a tutorial for it ?


I asked him before by PM. He didn't seem to be eager to share his secrets. I bet it's his stick and wants to keep it like that. Fair enough. He's consistent with posting for every release. I personally don't use them but some do here.


----------



## RosaPanteren

BluePaint said:


> 3800c14 with proc 36.9 on same kit is working fine here, but i use a bit more vsoc and lower vddp. My ram temps also never exceed 40 due to open bench and fan


Your right, my voltages was set to auto and just a mess

Do you mind sharing a Zen timings shot so I could get a referance to voltages and procodt + settings along with what cad bus drv you use?

Tuning signal is new to me and is difficult to comprehend


----------



## Not a redditor

Cidious said:


> I asked him before by PM. He didn't seem to be eager to share his secrets. I bet it's his stick and wants to keep it like that. Fair enough. He's consistent with posting for every release. I personally don't use them but some do here.


there are some softwares that are used to mod firmwares, want to see if he uses the ones that are free and if he will replay to see how "modded" is the bioses he posts, cuz once u got a bad bios , then ull never recover from that if that is modifed in such way so it ill never can be modified thus neededing for you to get a new mobo ( u can modify a bios to rewrite the modification u want on a new fresh bios install , so ull never get a clean mobo , ending here cuz kids will act like Mandark if they know stupid stuff when they lack of education and manners )


----------



## stewwy

Not a redditor said:


> there are some softwares that are used to mod firmwares, want to see if he uses the ones that are free and if he will replay to see how "modded" is the bioses he posts, cuz once u got a bad bios , then ull never recover from that if that is modifed in such way so it ill never can be modified thus neededing for you to get a new mobo ( u can modify a bios to rewrite the modification u want on a new fresh bios install , so ull never get a clean mobo , ending here cuz kids will act like Mandark if they know stupid stuff when they lack of education and manners )


Nope, 
just use a h/w bios flash tool, as long as you can physically access the chip and use pogo's on the legs you can reflash the bios completely.
Modding the bios as long as you don't touch the AGESA code is I won't say easy but enabling features is relatively straightforward, as you are making visible what is available in the AGESA code but is hidden by manufacturers (sometimes with good reason). Google bios hacking for an overview of what can be done. 

It is eminently possible to brick your motherboard,cpu etc, but that's always been the case if you do something stupid.


----------



## Jordan1flores

Hey guys, i've been a unify owner with a 5800x cpu for a little over 3 months now and have been having some issues lately. I don't play on it often but noticed that whether I use XMP or even stock ram speeds, my computer will glitch when opening programs or freeze. It stutters during processes and i've done about everything I can to try to fix the problem and need some help. Mostly the event viewer says is distributedcom errors. When xmp is enabled I get whea errors. Distributedcom errors happen all the time whether its xmp or normal speed ram. Ram is DDR4 royal ram 2 X 16 4000mhz 17 latency. Their dual rank sticks and currently in dual channel setup. I've been thinking about RMA due to frustration with the constant stutters, I'm just not sure which one needs to be RMA'd first. The CPU, the mobo or even the ram. I also have chipsets downloaded from AMD website. Dragon center seems to be a terrible program but I need mystic light for RBG. I have the latest bios, latest updates through microsoft store and windows. I also noticed that power settings change frequently when playing games or doing any kind of workload despite picking the power plan manually through windows. I'll literally pick high performance and split screen a game and watch the power setting go back to balanced. Then after awhile will switch to high performance depending on resources. I've done the several overclocking methods to the CPU through bios, ryzen master, and dragon center each alone and each of them in default positions as well.

My problem is the stutters, I can record a video when I get home and show what the stutters look like but wanted to get some advice before hand.


----------



## dk_mic

Jordan1flores said:


> Hey guys, i've been a unify owner with a 5800x cpu for a little over 3 months now and have been having some issues lately. I don't play on it often but noticed that whether I use XMP or even stock ram speeds, my computer will glitch when opening programs or freeze. It stutters during processes and i've done about everything I can to try to fix the problem and need some help. Mostly the event viewer says is distributedcom errors. When xmp is enabled I get whea errors. Distributedcom errors happen all the time whether its xmp or normal speed ram. Ram is DDR4 royal ram 2 X 16 4000mhz 17 latency. Their dual rank sticks and currently in dual channel setup. I've been thinking about RMA due to frustration with the constant stutters, I'm just not sure which one needs to be RMA'd first. The CPU, the mobo or even the ram. I also have chipsets downloaded from AMD website. Dragon center seems to be a terrible program but I need mystic light for RBG. I have the latest bios, latest updates through microsoft store and windows. I also noticed that power settings change frequently when playing games or doing any kind of workload despite picking the power plan manually through windows. I'll literally pick high performance and split screen a game and watch the power setting go back to balanced. Then after awhile will switch to high performance depending on resources. I've done the several overclocking methods to the CPU through bios, ryzen master, and dragon center each alone and each of them in default positions as well.
> 
> My problem is the stutters, I can record a video when I get home and show what the stutters look like but wanted to get some advice before hand.


If you set XMP, then you need to run your infinity fabric clock at 2000 Mhz. I think the majority of Zen 3 chips can't do that right now. Can you post a screenshot of the program ZenTimings , then people can recommend you a good set of timings, for example 3600CL14 or 3800 CL14 or CL16. Try to uninstall / disable all dragon center features you don't need. Make sure you have the latest chipset drivers installed as well. Power plan is supposed to be on balanced for zen 3, you won't gain any benefits in gaming with high performance. The errors youre seeing are irrelevant (Event ID 10016 is logged in Windows - Windows Client), only WHEA errors are a sign that you are kind of running out of spec and shouldn't be there at all.


----------



## HalTol77

*4 * 16Gb* B-DIE (G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 ) what frequency will come? 3800, or more?


----------



## os2wiz

Jordan1flores said:


> Hey guys, i've been a unify owner with a 5800x cpu for a little over 3 months now and have been having some issues lately. I don't play on it often but noticed that whether I use XMP or even stock ram speeds, my computer will glitch when opening programs or freeze. It stutters during processes and i've done about everything I can to try to fix the problem and need some help. Mostly the event viewer says is distributedcom errors. When xmp is enabled I get whea errors. Distributedcom errors happen all the time whether its xmp or normal speed ram. Ram is DDR4 royal ram 2 X 16 4000mhz 17 latency. Their dual rank sticks and currently in dual channel setup. I've been thinking about RMA due to frustration with the constant stutters, I'm just not sure which one needs to be RMA'd first. The CPU, the mobo or even the ram. I also have chipsets downloaded from AMD website. Dragon center seems to be a terrible program but I need mystic light for RBG. I have the latest bios, latest updates through microsoft store and windows. I also noticed that power settings change frequently when playing games or doing any kind of workload despite picking the power plan manually through windows. I'll literally pick high performance and split screen a game and watch the power setting go back to balanced. Then after awhile will switch to high performance depending on resources. I've done the several overclocking methods to the CPU through bios, ryzen master, and dragon center each alone and each of them in default positions as well.
> 
> My problem is the stutters, I can record a video when I get home and show what the stutters look like but wanted to get some advice before hand.


My guess is that there is an issue with your memory. I would run ycruncher or memtest for several passes .


----------



## thigobr

HalTol77 said:


> *4 * 16Gb* B-DIE (G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 ) what frequency will come? 3800, or more?


Hard to tell... 4x dual rank DIMMs will put a high load on the memory controller. On top of that many Ryzen 3000/5000 can't run 1900MHz FCLK reliably.


----------



## HalTol77

thigobr said:


> Hard to tell... 4x dual rank DIMMs will put a high load on the memory controller. On top of that many Ryzen 3000/5000 can't run 1900MHz FCLK reliably.



on gigabite i was able to do it


----------



## Cidious

HalTol77 said:


> *4 * 16Gb* B-DIE (G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 ) what frequency will come? 3800, or more?


For Bdie I can't be sure but with my edie i can run 4*16gb effortlessly 3800/1900 with the same timings as 2*16gb.

The UNIFY is really efficient in this way.


----------



## jvidia

Whats the best X570 Unify BIOS for a Ryzen 3000 CPU ?


----------



## thigobr

Some posts ago people were saying A42. I tried before with a Ryzen 3700X and I didn't find any real improvements compared to A5 that came originally on my board.


----------



## jvidia

thigobr said:


> Some posts ago people were saying A42. I tried before with a Ryzen 3700X and I didn't find any real improvements compared to A5 that came originally on my board.


The weirdness is that A5 has an inferior AGESA ( 1.0.0.2 ) compared to A42 ( 1.0.0.5 ).
I'm looking for the best BIOS without the Zen 3 microcode bugs.


----------



## Hale59

thigobr said:


> Some posts ago people were saying A42. I tried before with a Ryzen 3700X and I didn't find any real improvements compared to A5 that came originally on my board.


Did you fine tune the memory as per suggestions of DRAM calculator? Because A42 (modified) is the best for Ryzen 3000s. Ans I am not the only one saying it.


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Whats the best X570 Unify BIOS for a Ryzen 3000 CPU ?


I think I replied to it before. A42 modified.


----------



## jvidia

Where can I find the A42 modified ? Is it very different from the oficial?


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Where can I find the A42 modified ? Is it very different from the oficial?


Look, I gave you all the links, plus what you can modify as far RAM is concerned. So, go back to my posts and peruse. I am not going to repeat myself.
And secondly, like EDER said, if you ask questions, then it is not for you.

EDIT: In the post I gave you all the details, I quoted you. So, it will easy for you to find.


----------



## jvidia

Hale59 said:


> Look, I gave you all the links, plus what you can modify as far RAM is concerned. So, go back to my posts and peruse. I am not going to repeat myself.
> And secondly, like EDER said, if you ask questions, then it is not for you.
> 
> EDIT: In the post I gave you all the details, I quoted you. So, it will easy for you to find.


No need to be aggressive but thanks.


----------



## LOKI23NY

jvidia said:


> Where can I find the A42 modified ? Is it very different from the oficial?


Post # #2,124


----------



## jvidia

LOKI23NY said:


> Post # #2,124



Thank you.


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> No need to be aggressive but thanks.


O pa, agressive? Lol. You must be one of those sensitive woke genders.
I am not here to spoon feed anyone.

Before, you asked for help, and I went out of my way, looking many previous pages, to get the modified bios for you.
I even posted a photo with all RAM tweaks you can do with the modified bios.
You ignored by post, where I did quote you. Not even a thank you.

Now I am aggressive?
Never again I will lift finger to help.

Ah, and another thing. This is a msi x570 unify motherboard subforum.
Doesn't look nice to ask questions about any other motherboard. That motherboard in question, has its own subforum.
You will get better help asking the questions pertaining to that specific mobo, on that specific subforum.

Good luck with the modified bios.


----------



## jvidia

Hale59 said:


> O pa, agressive? Lol. You must be one of those sensitive woke genders.
> I am not here to spoon feed anyone.
> 
> Before, you asked for help, and I went out of my way, looking many previous pages, to get the modified bios for you.
> I even posted a photo with all RAM tweaks you can do with the modified bios.
> You ignored by post, where I did quote you. Not even a thank you.
> 
> Now I am aggressive?
> Never again I will lift finger to help.
> 
> Ah, and another thing. This is a msi x570 unify motherboard subforum.
> Doesn't look nice to ask questions about any other motherboard. That motherboard in question, has its own subforum.
> You will get better help asking the questions pertaining to that specific mobo, on that specific subforum.
> 
> Good luck with the modified bios.


You must be confusing me with someone else.
When did I ask you for help?

And I have a MSI X570 Unify motherboard and I asked for a MSI X570 Unify motherboard BIOS!!
I'm not asking questions about any other motherboard! 
Where that came from?

If you don't have time/patience to help others then do not reply to posts! It's simple.


----------



## 1ah1

Hale59 said:


> O pa, agressive? Lol. You must be one of those sensitive woke genders.
> I am not here to spoon feed anyone.
> 
> Before, you asked for help, and I went out of my way, looking many previous pages, to get the modified bios for you.
> I even posted a photo with all RAM tweaks you can do with the modified bios.
> You ignored by post, where I did quote you. Not even a thank you.
> 
> Now I am aggressive?
> Never again I will lift finger to help.
> 
> Ah, and another thing. This is a msi x570 unify motherboard subforum.
> Doesn't look nice to ask questions about any other motherboard. That motherboard in question, has its own subforum.
> You will get better help asking the questions pertaining to that specific mobo, on that specific subforum.
> 
> Good luck with the modified bios.


Calm down  and i hope you have a better day.
Quick question can i use modified bios for ASUS x570 or is it a thing for MSI only.


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> You must be confusing me with someone else.
> When did I ask you for help?
> 
> And I have a MSI X570 Unify motherboard and I asked for a MSI X570 Unify motherboard BIOS!!
> I'm not asking questions about any other motherboard!
> Where that came from?
> 
> If you don't have time/patience to help others then do not reply to posts! It's simple.


Not confusing you with anybody.
You are the guy that gave you a quoted link with the modified bios.

And you are the same person who asked previously what does the modufied Bios do. And the guy that made that modified Bios, initially, was member @Eder.
And he replued to your question by answering that if you ask that question, probably the modified bios is not for you. And that was a long while ago.
And this is only about the bios.

Regarding your questions pertinent to the 'other' motherboard, all you have to do is going to check all your previous posts here in this subforum.

And you say you have a msi x570 unify mobo.
Did you ever care to peruse every single page, starting on page 1 to this present page?
There is a lot of info if you look.

And to finalize, I am not confusing you with someone else.
But do whatever you want, say whatever you wish. Just not worth my time to engage.


----------



## jvidia

Hale59 said:


> Not confusing you with anybody.
> You are the guy that gave you a quoted link with the modified bios.
> 
> And you are the same person who asked previously what does the modufied Bios do. And the guy that made that modified Bios, initially, was member @Eder.
> And he replued to your question by answering that if you ask that question, probably the modified bios is not for you. And that was a long while ago.
> And this is only about the bios.
> 
> Regarding your questions pertinent to the 'other' motherboard, all you have to do is going to check all your previous posts here in this subforum.
> 
> And you say you have a msi x570 unify mobo.
> Did you ever care to peruse every single page, starting on page 1 to this present page?
> There is a lot of info if you look.
> 
> And to finalize, I am not confusing you with someone else.
> But do whatever you want, say whatever you wish. Just not worth my time to engage.


Where did YOU gave that link?
You talk too much mate.


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Where did YOU gave that link?
> You talk too much mate.


LOL


----------



## KedarWolf

jvidia said:


> Whats the best X570 Unify BIOS for a Ryzen 3000 CPU ?


Here is the unlocked version by @Eder with a ton more options available in the Advanced PBS and CBS menus. 






E7C35AMS.A42







drive.google.com













MSI X570 Creation/Godlike Overclocking & Discussion...


Here are my 3950x BIOS settings but I have G.Skill b-die and my CPU has a decent IMC so I'm lucky to get this. If you don't have b-die RAM, I highly recommend you get some like the G.Skill 16-16-16-36 3600MHz kit or the 14-14-14-34 3200MHz kit. There is even a b-die CL14 3600MHz G.Skill kit...




www.overclock.net


----------



## thigobr

Would be good if we could update the First Post with a link to the Google Drive modded BIOSes folder...


----------



## Not a redditor

thigobr said:


> Would be good if we could update the First Post with a link to the Google Drive modded BIOSes folder...


that would mean that the bioses are verified and opened source modded so you know what was tampered with these rogue bioses, u dig ?


----------



## dk_mic

are you guys primestable with that one?








GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors


Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on A...




github.com




i am not even at 100% stock settings, chipset drivers uninstalled, no xmp :/
could this be different with different bios versions (im on latest beta)?


----------



## KedarWolf

dk_mic said:


> are you guys primestable with that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors
> 
> 
> Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not even at 100% stock settings, chipset drivers uninstalled, no xmp :/
> could this be different with different bios versions (im on latest beta)?


I use this one and change the FFTs in the main folder prime.txt to 128 for a more thorough test.









GitHub - jasonpoly/per-core-stability-test-script: Test script developed for for easier testing of Zen 3 curve offsets


Test script developed for for easier testing of Zen 3 curve offsets - GitHub - jasonpoly/per-core-stability-test-script: Test script developed for for easier testing of Zen 3 curve offsets




github.com







Code:


StressTester=1
UsePrimenet=0
MinTortureFFT=128
MaxTortureFFT=128
TortureMem=8
TortureTime=3


----------



## thigobr

dk_mic said:


> are you guys primestable with that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors
> 
> 
> Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not even at 100% stock settings, chipset drivers uninstalled, no xmp :/
> could this be different with different bios versions (im on latest beta)?


My PC wasn't but I found the 5950X was the issue... I sent it back for RMA. Just put my old 1700 on the machine and it's running fine!


----------



## dk_mic

thigobr said:


> My PC wasn't but I found the 5950X was the issue... I sent it back for RMA. Just put my old 1700 on the machine and it's running fine!


I wonder if it is actually the CPU or related to more recent BIOS versions. I will probably try an earlier bios version (A6 or A7) and see how that goes. I remember that "stable" curve settings were all over the place between bios revisions. Or did you by any chance test other bios verions before you RMAed?


edit: it's not the bios version, tested A60 and A80
@thigobr Did you by any chance play around with CTR 2.0 RC3 ?


----------



## thigobr

I tested all versions starting with A7. I haven't noticed core 0 failing Prime95 SSE single thread until recently though (using A91). Adding positive curve optimizer offset helped delay Prime95 rounding errors but it would still happen after some time. I also got a few game crashes and system reboots, all stock, since I got the CPU. But they were very rare so I wasn't sure something was really wrong with the CPU. But after I found out the Prime95 issue by using Corecycler it was clear the CPU had a defect and it was RMA time. My CPU was batch 2044PGS, one of the early ones.

I ran multiple overnight sessions of TM5, ycruncher and I even Prime95 but always all core. And those all core loads never triggered any errors! It was just core 0 bursting too high at stock settings that would trigger issues sometimes


----------



## Cidious

Beta bios A92 is posted on the official website. Agesa 1.2.0.1 Patch A SMU 56.50 for Zen 3


----------



## jvidia

Cidious said:


> Beta bios A92 is posted on the official website. Agesa 1.2.0.1 Patch A SMU 56.50 for Zen 3
> 
> View attachment 2483735


*AMD AGESA 1.2.0.1 Patch A BIOS Firmware Starts Rolling Out For X570 & B550 Motherboards, Fixes Ryzen 5000 USB Compatibility Issues*


----------



## Not a redditor

Did any1 that has ryzen3000 series found any improvements on the resizeble-bar feature ? I'm on a 3950x any didnt fiend any improvements in battlenet games or apex or the division 2 , if i enable the feature in bios ,with all the possible mix of enable and disable things ( you need to enable 4g and resize bar ) i didnt got any fps increase, its awfull to see no support for a product that is 1 year old, its like i bouth a cpu from a gipsy on the street


----------



## Cidious

Not a redditor said:


> Did any1 that has ryzen3000 series found any improvements on the resizeble-bar feature ? I'm on a 3950x any didnt fiend any improvements in battlenet games or apex or the division 2 , if i enable the feature in bios ,with all the possible mix of enable and disable things ( you need to enable 4g and resize bar ) i didnt got any fps increase, its awfull to see no support for a product that is 1 year old, its like i bouth a cpu from a gipsy on the street


Mate.. we on Zen 3 don't see any improvements either.. this is the nature of the option.. i haven't found any improvement in anything I use... 5900X+6800XT.

Relaxxx, we're all ****ed with this overhyped gimmick feature haha.


----------



## Not a redditor

if i relax more then i am now i go to sleep, im saying the obvious so others realize the greed, twsitedness and false promises + how absurd a top world firm entity, a titan in the gpu market acts with his clients and products and support, if this is the only few options from the rabbid dogs that offer this services then i done with being "up-to-date"


----------



## BluePaint

Quick google search:
So far, only eight games work with Resizable BAR:

Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
Battlefield V
Borderlands 3
Forza Horizon 4
Gears 5
Metro Exodus
Red Dead Redemption 2
Watch Dogs: Legion


----------



## os2wiz

Not a redditor said:


> if i relax more then i am now i go to sleep, im saying the obvious so others realize the greed, twsitedness and false promises + how absurd a top world firm entity, a titan in the gpu market acts with his clients and products and support, if this is the only few options from the rabbid dogs that offer this services then i done with being "up-to-date"


I just loaded up the new bios with updated usb support. I have had an issue of my mouse freezing while gaming and then a system reboot occurring within seconds. I suspect it is a usb issue. So far no issue with the new bios but I have really not tested it thoroughly yet.


----------



## jvidia

A92 here ...
Same performance as A91 ... 
But the USB disconnect/reconnect issue still happens with my pen in a rear USB 3.2 port ! 
With the mouse and keyboard it doesn't happen.


----------



## dk_mic

Just a heads up. If you're on A92, try booting IF 2000. This is the first time it worked for me, before i had a hardwall @ 1900 Mhz.
Getting tons of WHEAs though and not sure how to get rid of them. It booted with all voltages at AUTO. Played a bit with SoC, VDDP, IOD and CCD voltages, didnt change much in terms of WHEAs.


----------



## BluePaint

WHEAs depend to 80% on memory controller of the CPU (silicon lottery), until some miracle BIOS solves that issue, or not.


----------



## Arni90

BluePaint said:


> WHEAs depend to 80% on memory controller of the CPU (silicon lottery), until some miracle BIOS solves that issue, or not.


The memory controller on the 12nm I/O-die is perectly capable of driving DR B-die up to 4000 MHz, and the WHEAs have typically 

A92 is quite good, I can now actually boot and run 2000 MHz FCLK.
There are still WHEA errors in eventvwr, but HWiNFO fails to detect them for some reason.


----------



## Not a redditor

Arni90 said:


> The memory controller on the 12nm I/O-die is perectly capable of driving DR B-die up to 4000 MHz, and the WHEAs have typically
> 
> A92 is quite good, I can now actually boot and run 2000 MHz FCLK.
> There are still WHEA errors in eventvwr, but HWiNFO fails to detect them for some reason.


Can u post the timings / if u cpu oc and voltages / other bios modification u made from stock ?


----------



## mongoled

Did anyone install A92 and then test with HWInfo64 ?

After updating to A92 HWInfo64 is missing many values ...


----------



## Eder

E7C35AMS.A92 PBS+CBS mod update here


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> E7C35AMS.A92 PBS+CBS mod update here


Nice thx.


----------



## jvidia

mongoled said:


> Did anyone install A92 and then test with HWInfo64 ?
> 
> After updating to A92 HWInfo64 is missing many values ...


Yes it happened to me too!
I used to look at the EDC/TDC/PPT usage % and their gone along with many other values!


----------



## mongoled

jvidia said:


> Yes it happened to me too!
> I used to look at the EDC/TDC/PPT usage % and their gone along with many other values!


Looks like BETA really meant ALPHA this time .....


----------



## Cidious

Still here for me. Update your HWINFO. This is on HWINFO. not the bios. HWINFO also looses many sensors on updating AMD GPU drivers.


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Still here for me. Update your HWINFO. This is on HWINFO. not the bios. HWINFO also looses many sensors on updating AMD GPU drivers.


Updated HWInfo64 on two different OS,

still same issue ....


----------



## RosaPanteren

Same for me, TDP/EDC/PPT readings are gone. We could probably give HW Martin a headsup to get it back?

Tried to reinstall newest version, but no luck


----------



## Hale59




----------



## RosaPanteren

Hale59 said:


> View attachment 2484773


Thx @Hale59 Beta v7.01.4425 have all the sensor readings as far as I can see, I was running last official build 7.00 or smth

And it has a better gui for grouping/folding sensor readings


----------



## Musicman1973

Hello,
can someone make a Modbios from the latest Bios for the B550 Gaming Carbon Wifi ?
I want to have the full PBS and CBS Menu !
Thank you very much !


----------



## Hale59

Musicman1973 said:


> Hello,
> can someone make a Modbios from the latest Bios for the B550 Gaming Carbon Wifi ?
> I want to habe the full PBS and CBS Menu !
> Thank you very much !


Talk to @Eder


----------



## Scoty

A93 is out.





MEG X570 UNIFY


Vereinige deine Kräfte und schließe dich der dunklen Seite an. Dominiere jedes Schlachtfeld und stelle neue Rekorde auf. Hochwertiger Kühlkörper, Triple Lightning M.2 mit Shield Frozr, Audio Boost HD, Game Boost und 2.5G Gaming LAN + WIFI 6




de.msi.com






Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.2
Improved USB device compatibility
@Eder ;-)


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> A93 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY
> 
> 
> Vereinige deine Kräfte und schließe dich der dunklen Seite an. Dominiere jedes Schlachtfeld und stelle neue Rekorde auf. Hochwertiger Kühlkörper, Triple Lightning M.2 mit Shield Frozr, Audio Boost HD, Game Boost und 2.5G Gaming LAN + WIFI 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.2
> Improved USB device compatibility
> @Eder ;-)


Nice, will give it a go 😁


----------



## skline00

Just installed it. So far so good.


----------



## mongoled

Back to A85 for me.

Boost override limited to 200 mhz.

No change in WHEA warning with FCLK > 1900.

No change in FCLK "holes".

New feature in BIOS, "LCLK Frequency Control", did not assist with WHEA warnings...


----------



## Eder

New A93 beta mod CBS+PBS menu and the other basic stuff


----------



## Musicman1973

@Eder: Can you make this for the MSI B550 Carbon WiFi, too ?


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> New A93 beta mod CBS+PBS menu and the other basic stuff


Thx


----------



## dk_mic

V93

5950x (2046SUS) still unstable on two (best) cores at 100% stock. Can only fix with positive vcore offset / co values or disabling global c-state control


----------



## Scoty

No issues here with 5600x


----------



## edhutner

dk_mic said:


> V93
> 
> 5950x (2046SUS) still unstable on two (best) cores at 100% stock. Can only fix with positive vcore offset / co values or disabling global c-state control
> 
> View attachment 2485983


It is possible that the issue is in the cpu. I had in the past 3950 failing p95 on stock settings. Fixed by RMA the cpu.


----------



## dk_mic

edhutner said:


> It is possible that the issue is in the cpu. I had in the past 3950 failing p95 on stock settings. Fixed by RMA the cpu.


Yeah, I cba though. With +5 CO offset it's rock stable. The CPU can do 1900 IF, so that's fine. @thigobr did RMA an 5950x with the same problem and received another faulty one


----------



## weleh

Anyone have a 1900 fCLK hole with this board?

can post higher or lower but not 1900.

Anyone?


----------



## thigobr

dk_mic said:


> Yeah, I cba though. With +5 CO offset it's rock stable. The CPU can do 1900 IF, so that's fine. @thigobr did RMA an 5950x with the same problem and received another faulty one


Yes, my first 5950X was 2044PGS and after running CoreCycler I finally found what was causing some random system crashes... Best core unstable. Then second one from RMA 2104PGS same issues but now on second best core. If you are just loading UEFI defaults, testing and getting rounding errors then it's the CPU.


----------



## kellboy

Just updated to 1.2.0.2: confirm i can boot only lower or higher 1900: at now rock solid 1933:3866 cl 15. Setting same previous overclock parameters have lower 2°-3° grades in full load. Really happy with this realease. Now the cores are more relaxed: they grow up only with heavy work or system request. During 4k games the cpu is less busy. I can say now the cpu behaviour is very similar to intel.


----------



## hottula

kellboy said:


> Just updated to 1.2.0.2: confirm i can boot only lower or higher 1900: at now rock solid 1933:3866 cl 15. Setting same previous overclock parameters have lower 2°-3° grades in full load. Really happy with this realease. Now the cores are more relaxed: they grow up only with heavy work or system request. During 4k games the cpu is less busy. I can say now the cpu behaviour is very similar to intel.


Hi!
I have the same memory kit and would like to know your memory settings. Would you mind to share ZenTimings pic?


----------



## jvidia

weleh said:


> Anyone have a 1900 fCLK hole with this board?
> 
> can post higher or lower but not 1900.
> 
> Anyone?


IF1900 here with the A93. No problem.


----------



## ernorator

I'm looking to buy mobo for my 5800x (or 5900x in a future). I need one with 3 m.2 slots and was looking at x570 unify as I like msi bios.

I had B550 Unify X but coil whine was unbearable.

Now I'm looking at x570 Unify, are there any issues with it that I should know of before buying it? Or in simple words, do you recommended?

I do overclock CPU and ram a lot, CPU overclock more or less same on every board but how does it handle ram oc. I have 2x16gb g.skill 3200 cl14 ram, targeting 3800-4000mhz.


----------



## mongoled

ernorator said:


> I'm looking to buy mobo for my 5800x (or 5900x in a future). I need one with 3 m.2 slots and was looking at x570 unify as I like msi bios.
> 
> I had B550 Unify X but coil whine was unbearable.
> 
> Now I'm looking at x570 Unify, are there any issues with it that I should know of before buying it? Or in simple words, do you recommended?
> 
> I do overclock CPU and ram a lot, CPU overclock more or less same on every board but how does it handle ram oc. I have 2x16gb g.skill 3200 cl14 ram, targeting 3800-4000mhz.


No real issues,

Just as with almost all MSI BIOS for Ryzen motherboards we dont have access to "CPU VDDP".

Been rock solid for me, acts consistently when overclocking or when overclocked.

Been very happy with mine.



Only gripe is the abysmal support MSI offers, they dont even know which options are available in the BIOS !

MSI "support" dont know the difference between "CPU VDDP" and "CLDO VDDP" !!


----------



## mongoled

This is the latest response I got from MSI,

Dont know what to think or say to them ....



> Thanks for your reply ！
> In fact, the CPU VDDP voltage in msi MB BOS is controlled hardware. Due to the hardware spec, the option will be just for the APU. Thus you will not get it when you install the 5000 series CPU.
> Thanks!


----------



## danakin

hello everybody,

i ordered a new x570 unify and a ryzen 5950x recently. (will arrive on friday, hopefully)

i gonna use the following ram from my old rig:

F4-3600C16Q-32GTZKK (4*8 gb single)

will this run well, or do i have to worry about getting a new one ?

gonna try to overclock them (would it work ?)

best regards,

pete


----------



## mongoled

danakin said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> i ordered a new x570 unify and a ryzen 5950x recently. (will arrive on friday, hopefully)
> 
> i gonna use the following ram from my old rig:
> 
> F4-3600C16Q-32GTZKK (4*8 gb single)
> 
> will this run well, or do i have to worry about getting a new one ?
> 
> gonna try to overclock them (would it work ?)
> 
> best regards,
> 
> pete


Those look to be b-die so you are good to go with those.

There are many ZenTiming configs posted in the "24-7" memory overclocking thread in the AMD section for b-die.

Start with aiming for flat 16s @ 3800/1900 (or 3733/1866) TM5 stable 2T GDM off then work your way up from there 

Good luck


----------



## danakin

mongoled said:


> Those look to be b-die so you are good to go with those.
> 
> There are many ZenTiming configs posted in the "24-7" memory overclocking thread in the AMD section for b-die.
> 
> Start with aiming for flat 16s @ 3800/1900 (or 3733/1866) TM5 stable 2T GDM off then work your way up from there
> 
> Good luck


hey sir,

got all my stuff some days ago.

everything is running fine so far.

on stock settings i can run my ram just fine.

with fclk 1900 it doesnt boot.

2000 bootsbut give me various errors while stresstesting using same 16-16-16-36

any solutions, why i cant boot 1900?
do i need to set up some other stuff, too?

best regards,

pete


----------



## thigobr

Several Zen3 have problems booting exactly at 1900MHz... so far there's no way to fix it and maybe it never will. You can either try a strap above at 1933MHz of if it gives you WHEA lower down to 1866MHz.

Anybody here has cold boot issues with A93? Every time I turn off the computer it won't boot right away if memory/FCLK is set to 1900/3800. This is after several hours of stable Corecycler, ycruncher, TM5 and gaming. No issues whatsoever. It just won't boot!

I flashed back A85 and it will boot all the time with the same memory, FCLK and voltages... Very weird


----------



## kellboy

hottula said:


> Hi!
> I have the same memory kit and would like to know your memory settings. Would you mind to share ZenTimings pic?


Timings are 15 15 15 15 34 i copied them from other users... they works perfectly to me. Surely they can have a thighter margin but honestly i'm satisfied with theese on.


----------



## doveman

I've just bought the Meg Unify, 3950x and 32GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 BL2K16G36C16U4B

I'm coming from an i5-4670k and my last AMD CPU was a Phenom II X4, so the current AMD settings are all a bit new to me.

I've got the RAM set at 16-18-18-18-38 at 1.35v, with FLCK at 1800Mhz for a Memory Speed of 3600Mhz, so I think I'm OK there.

I also dialled in the settings from this post, except for Cool'n'Quiet and PPC Adjustment, which don't seem to be available in the latest BIOS.

This system is going to be for productivity, not gaming, so I'd like to set the CPU to a decent stable overclock on all 16 cores if possible. If anyone could assist me, or point me to a decent guide I could follow, I'd be grateful.

I'm using the Noctua NH-D15s Chromax black air cooler, with an extra Scythe 120mm PWM fan on the front, so hopefully that will keep it cool enough to run a decent overlock.


----------



## doveman

Hmm, this isn't going very well and I haven't even tried overclocking the CPU yet.

I made a system backup of my old system with Macrium Reflect and restored that on my new system and after booting it has automatically installed all the correct drivers (I've checked in Device Manager), other than the graphics card driver. That was showing as Standard VGA, so I tried to install the Nvidia drivers and that failed with a "Catastrophic failure" message (thinking about it, that may just be because my temp folder location was on a different drive, so I may just need to change that).

However, now it's started just turning itself off after it boots to Windows. I've noticed that the fans on my 1070ti aren't always spinning and I'm pretty sure they always spun on my old system but I've checked the VGA power cable at both ends and it's firmly seated and I've moved the card from PCI_E1 to PCI_E3 (it was a right pain trying to unclip the lever on PCI_E1, as there's barely any room between the card and the NH-D15s, so I'll probably leave it in PCI_E3).


----------



## kmellz

I'd really recommend to do a fresh install there


----------



## doveman

Yeah, I probably should have and will when I have time, although it seems to be OK (touch wood) since I installed Dragon Centre and updated the LED FW from A4 to A7 and installed a few drivers (AMD Chipset, Bluetooth, Realtek LAN and Audio). I'm pretty sure Windows Update had already installed those, as everything looked fine in Device Manager but maybe the drivers that it installed weren't ideal.

It seems that the fans on my GPU are meant to not spin at low temps but I've set them to spin slowly in Afterburner anyway. The chipset fan does spin up during POST, so that seems to be OK and it just isn't meant to spin below something like 60c (the chipset has been in the 50s without the fan spinning up).


----------



## kellboy

In my experience dragon center was totally awfull. The graphic interface is obsolete and fan tuning worked bad. I read it can generate errors or conflits with other software. Disinstalled after few minutes. Now drive my fans through bios and gpu fan with aftrburner. It's a pity being only msi app is under its quality standard..


----------



## thewiredsoul

Is anyone having really high idle/normal voltages with the latest beta bios as reported by HWinfo64? Never seems to drop below 1.4. This is at default settings for the bios even.


----------



## doveman

kellboy said:


> In my experience dragon center was totally awfull. The graphic interface is obsolete and fan tuning worked bad. I read it can generate errors or conflits with other software. Disinstalled after few minutes. Now drive my fans through bios and gpu fan with aftrburner. It's a pity being only msi app is under its quality standard..


Yeah, even the person who told me to install it to update the firmware (apparently there's no other way to do that) said that it's awful and shouldn't be used for overclocking or tuning the fans.

Not that the Asus software, AISuite, is any better. I installed that on my Z97-A board the other week to tweak my fans and it completely hosed Windows 10. Luckily I had a dual-boot set up so I moved over to the other Windows 10 install.


----------



## kellboy

I worked and managed many different motherboard brands: i can say asus suite is the best software under windows and the best friendly bios relatively to fans management is gigabyte.
I am following other forum too... msi for am4 socket is the best .Some Asus owners have strange behaviour with zen3 about voltage and or temperatures. Honestly i am really satisfied about this x570 unify.


----------



## kellboy

It's perfectly normal having high voltages at idle with amd. You need only to check temperatures during full load or stress tests. If they are fine all works correctly.


----------



## Alberto_It

Brand new MSI MEG X570 Unify, everything on stock. Only Docp is enabled. But NB ft is weird. Latest beta bios. Suggestions?


----------



## Hale59

Alberto_It said:


> Brand new MSI MEG X570 Unify, everything on stock. Only Docp is enabled. But NB ft is weird. Latest beta bios. Suggestions?








MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Alberto_It

Hale59 said:


> MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


 So what?


----------



## PJVol

Alberto_It said:


> Suggestions?


Uclk wont be set to 1900 when FCLK is in auto (max 1:1 freq 1800, IIRC). You may need to manualy set fclk to 1900 to run in 1:1 or lower (it would run async at the 2:1 ratio in that case, exactly as in your screenshot). You'd better use ZenTimings for the SOC info.


----------



## doveman

Is it possible to get all cores running at around 4.1Ghz? I know it's not possible to run them all at 4.3Ghz+, at least not without extreme cooling but at the moment when I'm trying to run tasks that use all the threads, even with Ryzen Performance Mode selected in Windows power options I see most of the cores bouncing between very low effective clocks like this:










and around 2Ghz like this









The temperatures all look OK to me.


----------



## Hale59

Just overtook the first Ryzen 5000 with this little road runner (Ryzen 3000 - lower end). And just 8.479s behind a 5950X.





Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


HWBOT is a site dedicated to overclocking. We promote overclocking achievements and competitions for professionals as well as enthousiasts with rankings and a huge hardware database.




hwbot.org


----------



## Hindra

doveman said:


> Is it possible to get all cores running at around 4.1Ghz? I know it's not possible to run them all at 4.3Ghz+, at least not without extreme cooling but at the moment when I'm trying to run tasks that use all the threads, even with Ryzen Performance Mode selected in Windows power options I see most of the cores bouncing between very low effective clocks like this:
> 
> View attachment 2488879
> 
> 
> and around 2Ghz like this
> View attachment 2488880
> 
> 
> The temperatures all look OK to me.
> View attachment 2488884


I have a 360mm corsair aio, I wouldn't consider that extreme but with pbo2 and curve optimizer I can see up to 4.6ghz sustained all core loads with my 5950x


----------



## Alberto_It

Hindra said:


> I have a 360mm corsair aio, I wouldn't consider that extreme but with pbo2 and curve optimizer I can see up to 4.6ghz sustained all core loads with my 5950x


It is possible to perform both pbo2 and curve optimizer on MSI X570 Unify? I don't see the curve option on the bios if I set manual pbo2


----------



## Hindra

Alberto_It said:


> It is possible to perform both pbo2 and curve optimizer on MSI X570 Unify? I don't see the curve option on the bios if I set manual pbo2


I believe if you've set a manual all core overclock and set the voltages then the curve optimizer won't be available as you've set a solid voltage.


----------



## doveman

Hindra said:


> I have a 360mm corsair aio, I wouldn't consider that extreme but with pbo2 and curve optimizer I can see up to 4.6ghz sustained all core loads with my 5950x


OK, that article must be out of date then.

I may consider getting an AIO but I want to see what I can achieve with my Noctua NH-D15s chromax.black first.


----------



## Hindra

doveman said:


> OK, that article must be out of date then.
> 
> I may consider getting an AIO but I want to see what I can achieve with my Noctua NH-D15s chromax.black first.


I can't speak for all chips, however I ran that program that grades your 5000 series cpu and I didn't even get gold I got silver. Before pb02 I was seeing 3.8ghz all core loads. I'll get 4.4 - 4.6ghz depending on the work. I had to adjust each core individually in the curve optimizer to get the best results. I'll see 5025mhz or so but it won't reach 5.1ghz under single core load. What nice is I'll still see 4.7ghz for up to four cores. I have to do more testing to check what speeds I get at what loads.

I am not using the latest beta bios MSI has available but I'm using the latest not beta from January.


----------



## doveman

Hindra said:


> I can't speak for all chips, however I ran that program that grades your 5000 series cpu and I didn't even get gold I got silver. Before pb02 I was seeing 3.8ghz all core loads. I'll get 4.4 - 4.6ghz depending on the work. I had to adjust each core individually in the curve optimizer to get the best results. I'll see 5025mhz or so but it won't reach 5.1ghz under single core load. What nice is I'll still see 4.7ghz for up to four cores. I have to do more testing to check what speeds I get at what loads.
> 
> I am not using the latest beta bios MSI has available but I'm using the latest not beta from January.


I found the program I think you're referring to, CTR. My 3950x isn't even silver, it's bronze, but it can still manage a reasonable OC so I'm not too bothered.



Code:


CCX COEFFICIENTS
CCX# 1  0  CPPC 185
CCX# 2  0  CPPC 168
CCX# 3  0  CPPC 152
CCX# 4  0  CPPC 136

DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
CPU VID: 1213
CPU TEL: 1169
Max temperature: 40°
Energy efficient: 3.46
Your CPU is BRONZE SAMPLE
Recomended CCX delta: 25
Theoretical maximum CCX delta: 50
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1225 mV
Reference frequency: 4050 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1325 mV
Reference frequency: 4200 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
Reference frequency: 3900 MHz

I don't really understand the tuning results, as it's set three CCX at 4075Mhz at 1231mv, with CCX3 at 4050Mhz. It hasn't actually tested at those settings and the last step, step 7, passed 4100Mhz @ 1219mv, with CCX at 4075Mhz. Step 6 passed 4100Mhz at 1225mv, with CCX3 at 4075Mhz and Step 4 passed 4075Mhz at 1219mv on all four CCX. So it seems a bit strange that its chosen settings which it didn't test and which are inferior to those it did test and passed. I also notice that CCX3 has a better CPPC than CCX4, so it's a bit strange that the latter overclocks better.



Code:


Step# 7
10:27:50: WHEA-counter: 2
10:27:50: CCX1 (185): 4100 MHz, 1219 mV  OC+
10:27:50: CCX2 (168): 4100 MHz, 1219 mV  OC+
10:27:50: CCX3 (152): 4075 MHz, 1219 mV  OC=
10:27:50: CCX4 (136): 4100 MHz, 1219 mV  OC=
10:27:51: Stress test #1 started...
10:27:54: CPU Vdroop: 3.5 % temperature: 49.8°
10:29:28: Stress test stopped.
10:29:29: Stress test #2 started...
10:29:33: CPU Vdroop: 3.4 % temperature: 50.1°
10:31:07: Stress test stopped.
10:31:08: Stress test #3 started...
10:31:12: CPU Vdroop: 2.9 % temperature: 48.5°
10:32:48: Stress test stopped.
10:32:50: Stress test #4 started...
10:32:54: CPU Vdroop: 2.5 % temperature: 48.4°
10:34:27: Stress test stopped.

Penalties for the final profile: level 1
10:34:28: CCX1 (185): 4075 MHz, 1231 mV  OC+
10:34:28: CCX2 (168): 4075 MHz, 1231 mV  OC+
10:34:28: CCX3 (152): 4050 MHz, 1231 mV  OC=
10:34:28: CCX4 (136): 4075 MHz, 1231 mV  OC=
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 9478
Voltage: 1.231 V  PPT: 152.7 W  Temperature: 66.4°
Phoenix deactivated!
P1 PROFILE successfully filled and saved!

Likewise when I tested with the reference frequency set to 4300Mhz and the reference voltage to 1330mv. It settled on the following settings:



Code:


Penalties for the final profile: level 1
11:41:05: CCX1 (185): 4300 MHz, 1331 mV  OC=
11:41:05: CCX2 (168): 4325 MHz, 1331 mV  OC=
11:41:05: CCX3 (152): 4225 MHz, 1331 mV  OC=
11:41:05: CCX4 (136): 4250 MHz, 1331 mV  OC=
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 9977
Voltage: 1.331 V  PPT: 188.8 W  Temperature: 77.6°
Phoenix deactivated!

even though step 10 passed higher frequencies at lower voltage:



Code:


Step# 10
11:34:29: WHEA-counter: 2
11:34:29: CCX1 (185): 4325 MHz, 1319 mV  OC=
11:34:29: CCX2 (168): 4350 MHz, 1319 mV  OC=
11:34:29: CCX3 (152): 4250 MHz, 1319 mV  OC=
11:34:29: CCX4 (136): 4275 MHz, 1319 mV  OC=
11:34:30: Stress test #1 started...
11:34:34: CPU Vdroop: 3.7 % temperature: 55.1°
11:36:08: Stress test stopped.
11:36:09: Stress test #2 started...
11:36:13: CPU Vdroop: 3.7 % temperature: 55.1°
11:37:46: Stress test stopped.
11:37:48: Stress test #3 started...
11:37:51: CPU Vdroop: 3 % temperature: 53.6°
11:39:25: Stress test stopped.
11:39:26: Stress test #4 started...
11:39:30: CPU Vdroop: 3.2 % temperature: 53.2°
11:41:04: Stress test stopped.

I also don't understand what the Max Frequency setting is for, as CTR doesn't seem to try and increase the frequency and voltage to find the best overclock the CPU can manage, it just tries to find the lowest voltage, starting with the Reference Voltage, that the CPU can run at the Reference Frequency, or as close as possible.

The profiles tab is a bit confusing too, as it shows "CPU usage min" 82% for P1 and 18% for P2, which suggests that it will switch to P1 when the usage is at 82% or above and switch to P2 when it drops to 18% or below. The guide isn't very clear on this point but it seems to suggest that P1 is where you insert the lower overclock and P2 is where you insert the higher overclock.










EDIT: Forgot to mention, the settings in P2 above are from a second run as my PC BSOD when I tried to test at 1300mv and it corrupted the config. That second run produced somewhat strange settings too, as step 6 passed higher frequencies at lower voltage, as shown below (the other steps failed CCX3 at 4250Mhz or above and CCX4 failed at 4300Mhz).



Code:


Step# 6
12:33:34: WHEA-counter: 2
12:33:34: CCX1 (185): 4300 MHz, 1324 mV  OC+
12:33:34: CCX2 (168): 4300 MHz, 1324 mV  OC+
12:33:34: CCX3 (152): 4225 MHz, 1324 mV  OC=
12:33:34: CCX4 (136): 4275 MHz, 1324 mV  OC=


----------



## KedarWolf

New chipset drivers.



We'll be back.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> New chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be back.


Its from Asus and not official.


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone who wants to disable all auto driver updates in Windows with Windows 2004 or higher, save this code as update.reg in Notepad++ and click on it.

Then Windows won't install crap like the AMD drivers that crashed peeps. I always install all my drivers manually on a clean Windows install or integrate them into my Windows ISO install.wim and boot.wim for auto-installs when installing Windows. 




Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Device Metadata]
"PreventDeviceMetadataFromNetwork"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DriverSearching]
"DriverUpdateWizardWuSearchEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SearchOrderConfig"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent]
"DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures"=dword:00000001


----------



## thewiredsoul

Anyone having issues with CPU (5900x) in my case never dropping below 4ghz and 1.4 volts?


----------



## kmellz

Do you happen to have your power plan at 100% minimum cpu?


----------



## Eder

Been off the radar for a while but I'm back with a new 5900x. Any recommendations for tuning/tweaking the processor?

I've been catching up by reading a lot of forum topics and it seems 3800 fclk is still the best target for ram tuning. How is the unify doing at the moment?


----------



## edhutner

I am running 5900x on x570 unify with dual rank bdies at ddr 3800 (fclk 1:1) for couple of months. It's just fine and stable. Never tried higher actually.


----------



## kmellz

Aim for 1900-2000 and see if it works, if you have a newer 5900x you'll probably have more luck from what I've seen


----------



## Mad Kat

Hi, I wanted to ask you for information

since I recently bought a ryzen 9 3900x and am assembling my first pc for heavy workstation use (initially I wanted to focus on Xcore cpn mobo x299..but all too expensive when finished)

now I find that I have to buy a motherboard x570 and I was undecided about MSI and Asus, and above all Unify or Tomhawk, in your opinion which of the two is more suitable as reliability over time for a 12 core - 16 core future?
I am very interested in the vrm resistance and reliability and that it has no problems with liquid cooled 3900x

thank you very much


----------



## nuBHou-necuK

Mad Kat said:


> Hi, I wanted to ask you for information
> 
> since I recently bought a ryzen 9 3900x and am assembling my first pc for heavy workstation use (initially I wanted to focus on Xcore cpn mobo x299..but all too expensive when finished)
> 
> now I find that I have to buy a motherboard x570 and I was undecided about MSI and Asus, and above all Unify or Tomhawk, in your opinion which of the two is more suitable as reliability over time for a 12 core - 16 core future?
> I am very interested in the vrm resistance and reliability and that it has no problems with liquid cooled 3900x
> 
> thank you very much


I'm using X570 Unify mobo in pair with 3900X OC'ed with ClockTuner for Ryzen using Hybrid OC with profiles @ 4550\4525\4425\4400 MHz @1.375 V for gaming loads and 4475\4450\4350\4350 @1.325 V for heavy loads. Motherboard VRM is very solid and doesn't even begin to heat up under load.
I also benchmarked my CPU @ 4725\4700\4600\4600 @1.5 V under air cooling. VRM was fine with that too.


----------



## ObviousCough

Is there a super secret bios for 5700G support yet?


I tried the one on msi website and the board doesn't post with 5700G installed


----------



## Eder

Updated the latest beta bios with new realtek driver.

Haven't got time to test if it helps with the whea19 errors.


----------



## mongoled

Eder said:


> Updated the latest beta bios with new realtek driver.
> 
> Haven't got time to test if it helps with the whea19 errors.


Whoooa



Anything to fear ?

😂 😂


----------



## sendap

ethernet driver baked into the BIOS? I am a bit confused. Wouldn't i normally update it via Windows 10?


----------



## mongoled

Eder said:


> Updated the latest beta bios with new realtek driver.
> 
> Haven't got time to test if it helps with the whea19 errors.


No difference for me.

Though I see you fixed the system boot screen to be the "optimal" resolution.

With your previous modified A93 BIOS the system boot screen was in 1024x768 mode ...


----------



## ObviousCough

Code:


81
dE
Ad
A1
30
02

These are the post codes that cycle when i try to boot the 5700G. I flashed over Eder A93 bios with QFlash since i don't have another working cpu to post the board with.


Though there is the possibility I do have another working cpu and this motherboard is cooked. But I know for sure i degraded the R5 3600 with too much vcore and then blew a hole in the imc going for 3800c10. I let it sit for a very long time and now it doesn't post at all. I assume it's the CPU because i was getting PCIe and memory controller initialization error codes.


----------



## mongoled

ObviousCough said:


> But I know for sure i degraded the R5 3600 with too much vcore and then blew a hole in the imc going for 3800c10


Good job my man

😁😁

Have you tried to flash an official BIOS?


----------



## ObviousCough

I've tried every bios i could find from the past 60 days. I'm hoping it's just X570 not having support for a new APU and not me needing to RMA my board.


----------



## kmellz

Try updating the bios with new microcodes via [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU) and see if it works


----------



## Mad Kat

I would like to ask you for a courtesy on advice

i have to buy a x570 card and i'm undecided between Unify and Tomahawk
processor for the moment I have a ryzen 3900x, but in the future I take a 16 core
Thank you very much for the advice


----------



## BluePaint

Have the Tomahawk and no probs. Tried Unify x for better RAM oc but that was only marginally better and had bad coil whine so i stayed with Tomahawk


----------



## Hale59

ObviousCough said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 81
> dE
> Ad
> A1
> 30
> 02
> 
> These are the post codes that cycle when i try to boot the 5700G. I flashed over Eder A93 bios with QFlash since i don't have another working cpu to post the board with.
> 
> 
> Though there is the possibility I do have another working cpu and this motherboard is cooked. But I know for sure i degraded the R5 3600 with too much vcore and then blew a hole in the imc going for 3800c10. I let it sit for a very long time and now it doesn't post at all. I assume it's the CPU because i was getting PCIe and memory controller initialization error codes.


Best Bios for Ryzen 3000s is the 42. Specially the modified A42 by Eder. I think if you scroll back a few pages, you will find it.


----------



## ObviousCough

But 5700G is Ryzen 5000.


----------



## Hale59

I was referring to the 3600.


----------



## ObviousCough

3600 is garbage, i'm all about the 5700G now. I've ordered a B550 Unify-X.

gonna go ballz deep on some 9900k owners next week


----------



## Scoty

Which is the stock setting from PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support. Auto, Enabled or Disabled?


----------



## uzi1

Hi, just wondering what would be the best RAM to go with 4x8gb or 2x16gb I know about single and dual rank but as the Unify is daisy chain is it better to go with 2x16gb dual rank ?

Thanks


----------



## Scoty

New Final A9 Bios out.


----------



## thigobr

Any differences between the final A9 and the A93 beta or was it just a rename!?


----------



## Eder

A9 modded bios unlocked CBS+PBS menu release


----------



## Eder

thigobr said:


> Any differences between the final A9 and the A93 beta or was it just a rename!?


It's different, I did a hex code compare and there are quite some changes. Haven't got time to see what they changed exactly.


----------



## mongoled

Have not seen such performance from other BIOSs in CB23 as this new A9.

Just loaded the official BIOS (non modded) dialled in my 24/7 settings, only difference in settings compared to A85 is boost override is limited to 200mhz (A85 at 350mhz) and some slight adjustments to CO, +5 | -4 | -8 | -8 | +5 | -12 (on A85 at +6 | -2 | -7 | -7 | +6 | -11)

PPT/TDC/EDC : 142/95/500
MCLK/FCLK: 3800/1900

*CB23: 12157*

On A85 BIOS CB23 was scoring around the same, but always slightly lower.

Have not tested anything else yet.


----------



## mongoled

Oh my, pleasantly surprised!

This BIOS is acting differently to the A93 beta BIOS.

With A93, upping MCLK/FCLK to 4133/2067 resulted in around 200 points loss in CB23, just did a run at 4133/2067 and the score was 12132 !

No loss in CB23 performance


----------



## danakin

ive also tested the new bios for a day now, with the same settings i used on A85. pretty much no difference in stability or performance for me here.


----------



## mongoled

Something definitely changed for me with regards to the higher FCLK ranges, still getting WHEA 19s ID 0 Type 16s but performance seems to be up even in memory benchmarks










Latency for these settings on A93 would rarely be less than 50.4

DRAM membench on A93 was always around 96.xx seconds, only once did I see a result sub 96, first run and is sub 95.5



Maybe this will be at the cost of stability, will be testing this later


----------



## uzi1

put system together around a week ago with 5900x and MSI x570 Unify running fine until today where it suddenly restarted and the board displaying code 90 upon also tried another single ram stick

I did update the bios yesterday and was fine until today upon searching up the error code it seems the CPU or Board is at fault and I dont have another CPU to test I bought the CPU and Motherboard from separate retailers so not sure what to do ? also flashed the bios using Q Flash fine and still the same 

Thanks


----------



## thigobr

Code 90 according to the manual is:
90 Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started

Maybe try to boot with everything disconnected but the PSU, CPU, one RAM stick, and graphics card.

I will try the new A9 later today... Let's see if there's any change.


----------



## uzi1

thigobr said:


> Code 90 according to the manual is:
> 90 Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started
> 
> Maybe try to boot with everything disconnected but the PSU, CPU, one RAM stick, and graphics card.
> 
> I will try the new A9 later today... Let's see if there's any change.


Yeah I have done all that, after googling the code the few that came across it , It ended up being the CPU at fault even though it different make x570 but same error code I just ordered the Ryzen 5 3600 should have it tomorrow so hopefully board posts so will know its the CPU at fault

right nightmare


----------



## Eder

thigobr said:


> Code 90 according to the manual is:
> 90 Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started
> 
> Maybe try to boot with everything disconnected but the PSU, CPU, one RAM stick, and graphics card.
> 
> I will try the new A9 later today... Let's see if there's any change.


Can you get in the bios menu somehow?


----------



## Scoty

I found a big problem on A93 and also now A9 with Resizable BAR. I have a 5600x and a new AMD RX 6800 XT Card and whene i enable Resizable BAR i get AMD GPU Driver problems. The setup hangs on 99% and i lost my Internet connection, also USB Devices or M2 Nvme Drives are newly recognized. Also i get many Kernel-PnP errors in Eventlog from Windows 10. But whene i disable Resizable BAR all working fine, no hang on 99% and also USB Devices or M2 Drives are not breaking. I have write this now on MSI and i hope he can fix this soon.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> I found a big problem on A93 and also now A9 with Resizable BAR. I have a 5600x and a new AMD RX 6800 XT Card and whene i enable Resizable BAR i get AMD GPU Driver problems. The setup hangs on 99% and i lost my Internet connection, also USB Devices or M2 Nvme Drives are newly recognized. Also i get many Kernel-PnP errors in Eventlog from Windows 10. But whene i disable Resizable BAR all working fine, no hang on 99% and also USB Devices or M2 Drives are not breaking. I have write this now on MSI and i hope he can fix this soon.


Sorry I cant test this as I dont have vga that supports BAR


----------



## Scoty

I have more test now and rBAR its not the real problem or not alone. I use 4x M2 Nvme drives, 3 on the M2 onboard and 1 on a PCIe M2 Card. Whene i remove the 4. M2 PCIe Card i can use rBAR normal without error on the AMD Driber installation. For now the real problem is whene i use 4 M2 and one from this is in a PCIe M2 Card thene rBAR makes problem on the AMD Driver installation. But whene rBAR is off there is no problem with all 4 M2 and AMD Driver installation.


----------



## uzi1

uzi1 said:


> put system together around a week ago with 5900x and MSI x570 Unify running fine until today where it suddenly restarted and the board displaying code 90 upon also tried another single ram stick
> 
> I did update the bios yesterday and was fine until today upon searching up the error code it seems the CPU or Board is at fault and I dont have another CPU to test I bought the CPU and Motherboard from separate retailers so not sure what to do ? also flashed the bios using Q Flash fine and still the same
> 
> Thanks


just tried ryzen 5 3600 and that works so confirms the 5900x has died if anyone gets the code 90 error it will be the CPU at fault most likely


----------



## sendap

A90 running just fine but I can barely boot 1933 FCLK. With some older BIOS versions I was able to boot 2000 FCLK. Although lots of WHEAs above 1900


----------



## thigobr

I flashed A9 and I didn't see any differences coming from A93 beta. FCLK still 100% stable at 1900MHz and I can't boot above 1967MHz. 1933/1967MHz throws WHEAs of course. Didn't see any changes in benchmark scores as well at 1900MHz


----------



## Eder

Really frustrating we don't know the source of these whea-19 errors. Setting PCI to gen3 reduced my whea logspam considerably but still 3 errors every minute on loose 3866/1933 memory timings. 

Unplugged my front case USB adapter from the motherboard. I'll try to find a way to disable USB connections on the motherboard tomorrow to see if it helps.


----------



## Hale59

Eder said:


> Really frustrating we don't know the source of these whea-19 errors. Setting PCI to gen3 reduced my whea logspam considerably but still 3 errors every minute on loose 3866/1933 memory timings.
> 
> Unplugged my front case USB adapter from the motherboard. I'll try to find a way to disable USB connections on the motherboard tomorrow to see if it helps.


Didn't @Veii said that it has something to do with the motherboard wiring? Apparently Asus PROART B550 is wea-19 error free?


----------



## sendap

I know of a guy with a MSI B550 Gaming Pro Carbon who is able to run 4000/2000 on Zen3 without any Whea errors.


----------



## Veii

sendap said:


> I know of a guy with a MSI B550 Gaming Pro Carbon who is able to run 4000/2000 on Zen3 without any Whea errors.


Gaming Carbon Wifi with an Realtek RTL8125B-CG 
or the B450 Gaming Carbon Pro ?


----------



## sendap

Gaming Carbon Wifi

Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community


----------



## Veii

sendap said:


> Gaming Carbon Wifi
> 
> Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community


I didnt see him provide any evidence tho
No Whea readout, no y-cruncher test if fabric really is stable
Just memory error free


----------



## sendap

I did ask him specifically about Whea and he confirmed that he is one of the lucky few who have no whea errors. I believe him and he surely knows what he is talking about. He has a good reputation.


----------



## Veii

sendap said:


> I did ask him specifically about Whea and he confirmed that he is one of the lucky few who have no whea errors. I believe him and he surely knows what he is talking about. He has a good reputation.


mmm, he get's good performance
He probably can increase tRRD_L to 5, instead of 4
Or lower tWTR_L to 8 instead of 10

Else should check the whole y-cruncher test suite for 4 loops
Voltages look good, just IOD is a bit low 
I've seen couple of posts from him, does a good job !
But the screenshots lack verification, close to any i've seen. Bit sad actually ~ spares posting fields to doublecheck already tested stuff


----------



## Eder

All new MSI 1.2.0.3a beta bios modded with unlocked PBS+CBS menu. Use at your own risk.


----------



## Scoty

With latest Beta i get fan problem with my RX 6800 XT.


----------



## edhutner

Anybody tested performance? According to the news AGESA 1.2.0.3 should improve cpu and system performance.


----------



## uzi1

wondering if anyone can help me, using MSI Center anyway I can control the system fans according to GPU temp ?

Thanks


----------



## Starkinsaur

uzi1 said:


> wondering if anyone can help me, using MSI Center anyway I can control the system fans according to GPU temp ?
> 
> Thanks


I’m unsure for MSI center but you could try using a piece of software called “FanControl” instead. It’s excellent.


----------



## uzi1

Starkinsaur said:


> I’m unsure for MSI center but you could try using a piece of software called “FanControl” instead. It’s excellent.


I currently have corsair fans and use icue to control lighting and fan speeds but noticed if I exit icue the system uses like 20watts less, fans + lighting still same and it just keeps using background processes 

So looking into just using the sys fan headers and argb for lighting control , MSI center doesnt give option to control fans according to gpu temp just CPU but works to control rgb lighting , I tried FAN control and seems to work well can set fan curves according to GPU and many more sensors , it uses less constant background processes and lower power cpu isnt spiking unlike icue

So thinking getting the lian un 120 fans and using MSI center to control RGB or even use the Lian software and use the hub to sys fan header to control the fans


----------



## bouc

Starkinsaur said:


> I’m unsure for MSI center but you could try using a piece of software called “FanControl” instead. It’s excellent.


Thanks, nice discover !


----------



## ribosome

So I finally got a Ryzen 5000 processor. I'm pretty happy with it. However I do have one question. I'm on the latest A.90 BIOS for this board. Is it typical to see score degradation in e.g. Cinebench R20 with increasing negative offsets in Curve Optimizer? I was initially under the impression that you should increase the negative offset as far as stability will allow, but is this not true?


----------



## danakin

ribosome said:


> So I finally got a Ryzen 5000 processor. I'm pretty happy with it. However I do have one question. I'm on the latest A.90 BIOS for this board. Is it typical to see score degradation in e.g. Cinebench R20 with increasing negative offsets in Curve Optimizer? I was initially under the impression that you should increase the negative offset as far as stability will allow, but is this not true?


in theory it should increase your performance.
did you try it on A85? after a little bit of testing on A90 i got lower performance, too. im back on A85 now.

edit: you talking about higher negative CO counts, like from -5 to -10, right?


----------



## mongoled

danakin said:


> in theory it should increase your performance.
> did you try it on A85? after a little bit of testing on A90 i got lower performance, too. im back on A85 now.
> 
> edit: you talking about higher negative CO counts, like from -5 to -10, right?


At some point there will be "negative" scaling as the cores are getting too little voltage, so instead of crashing autocorrection just reduces the score.

@ribosome needs to find a balance ...


----------



## ribosome

danakin said:


> in theory it should increase your performance.
> did you try it on A85? after a little bit of testing on A90 i got lower performance, too. im back on A85 now.
> 
> edit: you talking about higher negative CO counts, like from -5 to -10, right?


No I've only tried it on A90. And yes I mean higher negative counts, like going from -5 to -10.



mongoled said:


> At some point there will be "negative" scaling as the cores are getting too little voltage, so instead of crashing autocorrection just reduces the score.
> 
> @ribosome needs to find a balance ...


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## N2Gaming

So are the 5800/5900/5950 cpu’s still rebooting with Whea errors?

CPU related?

GPU related?

BIOS related?

I’d love to upgrade to the 5800 but don’t see a good reason if they are still proving to be problematic with reboots.


----------



## mongoled

N2Gaming said:


> So are the 5800/5900/5950 cpu’s still rebooting with Whea errors?
> 
> CPU related?
> 
> GPU related?
> 
> BIOS related?
> 
> I’d love to upgrade to the 5800 but don’t see a good reason if they are still proving to be problematic with reboots.


We must remember that most people having issues will post here, the thousands that have no issues hardly ever post about this.

All of your three question/options can occur, asking for a definitive answer to this, well that is not going to happen.

GPU, ive seen only a few references
CPU, probably the majority
BIOS, the lesser of the three.

However, most of the issues are because people are running the CPUs either out of spec or with RAM that does not "work well" with Ryzen.

At the end of the day you can RMA a faulty product ...


----------



## dk_mic

new chipset drivers from AMD


https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570




https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-17-25-506


----------



## gps3dx

Hi all.
Just joined the forum due to this wonderful and helpful thread.
I own Unify x570 (of course) and 5900x.

I wanted to contribute myself to the community:
I recommend for those wanting 5.1 SPDIF output (w/ DTS & DDL support) to switch to 'AAF DCH Optimus Sound' drivers pack.
v6.0.9159.1 works wonderful - see result:








tip - during customization screen of installer, choose modded Realtek DTS & DDL component.


----------



## Fullsa

Hi everybody. I got a 5950x on this motherboard and i'm trying to pushing my tridentz 3800cl14. I have the latest version of the bios downloaded from the msi website, but i'm not able to run fclk at 1900. It fakes boot every time i try, forcing me to reset the bios everytime.
before i had the 3900x and fclk to 1900 was fine atleast to booting up, now i can't.
someone have the solution?


----------



## mongoled

Fullsa said:


> Hi everybody. I got a 5950x on this motherboard and i'm trying to pushing my tridentz 3800cl14. I have the latest version of the bios downloaded from the msi website, but i'm not able to run fclk at 1900. It fakes boot every time i try, forcing me to reset the bios everytime.
> before i had the 3900x and fclk to 1900 was fine atleast to booting up, now i can't.
> someone have the solution?


Its the FCLK "hole" your CPU has, try 1833/1866/1933/1966/2000 to see where it can post ....


----------



## aditrex

mongoled said:


> Its the FCLK "hole" your CPU has, try 1833/1866/1933/1966/2000 to see where it can post ....


may i ask you what kit do u use brother ive seen ur runing 4133mhz which i think is absolute insane


----------



## Fullsa

Tridentz 3800 cl14, stable at 3666 / 1833 with custom timings. My cpu is 5950X


----------



## mongoled

aditrex said:


> may i ask you what kit do u use brother ive seen ur runing 4133mhz which i think is absolute insane


Sorry I didnt get a notification!

I run these modules

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/product/B07KXLFDL6/ (Viper Steel 4400mhz PVS416G440C9K)

But mine were bought over a year ago, from what I am hearing the newest revisions are using a different PCB so I am unsure how these new ones overclock.

Yeah I ran them at 4133/2067, but I have dropped back to 3800/1900 because running IF @2067 eats into the CPU power budget and I could not work out instabilities when the system was in idle. Hopefully one day an agesa will be released that solves the issues I was experiencing ...


----------



## aditrex

mongoled said:


> Sorry I didnt get a notification!
> 
> I run these modules
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/gp/product/B07KXLFDL6/ (Viper Steel 4400mhz PVS416G440C9K)
> 
> But mine were bought over a year ago, from what I am hearing the newest revisions are using a different PCB so I am unsure how these new ones overclock.
> 
> Yeah I ran them at 4133/2067, but I have dropped back to 3800/1900 because running IF @2067 eats into the CPU power budget and I could not work out instabilities when the system was in idle. Hopefully one day an agesa will be released that solves the issues I was experiencing ...



do u think my dated kit is holding me back F4-3600C15D-16GTZ-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. ? would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## aditrex

this is pretty much what i get stable somewhat but as long i try pbo it will crash in games and frames are unstable


----------



## PJVol

aditrex said:


> this is pretty much what i get


Don't know what holding it up, but assuming its b-die kit, it should easily run 3800 cl16 @1.38v or 3800 cl15 @1.44. 
And I wouldnt trust much the voltages mb set in auto mode. Better pick ones up manually.
Try these:
1.1 Vsoc, 0.9 vddp, 0.95 vddg ccd, 1.05 vddg iod.
ProcODT 32 or 34.9, gdm disabled, RDWR 9 (on latest bios mine doesn't even boot with 8).


----------



## ribosome

sendap said:


> A90 running just fine but I can barely boot 1933 FCLK. With some older BIOS versions I was able to boot 2000 FCLK. Although lots of WHEAs above 1900


Which BIOS versions could you boot 2000 FCLK on? I can boot 1933 FCLK on A90 but I can't POST above that.


----------



## 641075

@Eder excuse me but whats this E7C35AMS.AA1 bios in your drive ? which one is the last one exactly ?


----------



## Cidious

New beta bios release. MSI website says 1.2.0.3b.. SMU checker doesn't show any changes.










Seems like MSI is doing another round of look at us how fast we update without actual updating which is rather trend than exception with them nowadays. Once they publish new biosses I will see all tech websites advertising for it. They focus on quantity and speed rather than quality nowadays I guess.


----------



## KedarWolf

[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de





@Eder New BIOS available.


----------



## aditrex

so not even memory stability imrpoved or anything special with new beta bios? i think i will go back to asus boards msi they have beefy boards but their bios is just not as good as asus


----------



## Scoty

I have a problem. Every time whene i install a new AMD GPU driver (clean install) this kicked my M2 SSD drives out during installation. I have the MSI x570 Unify with 5600x and latest Bios and the 6800 XT Midnight Black. Whene i disabled rBAR in Bios all is fine.


----------



## aditrex

Scoty said:


> I have a problem. Every time whene i install a new AMD GPU driver (clean install) this kicked my M2 SSD drives out during installation. I have the MSI x570 Unify with 5600x and latest Bios and the 6800 XT Midnight Black. Whene i disabled rBAR in Bios all is fine.


Did u try switching to pcie Gen 3 maybe for your ssd I have 2 m.2 and 2ssd with 1 hard driver don't have such a issue


----------



## mongoled

Has anybody flashed the A.A4 BIOS ??

I flashed it and it still says in AIDA64/CPU-Z thats its 1.2.0.3*A*

** EDIT **
Just saw @Cidious reported the same thing.

The binary file is not the same, notes say its B version ........


----------



## Scoty

No i dont have switch Gen. I use Gen4 SSD and Gen3 SSD. Whene i disabled rBar all is fine. I have flashed A.A4 BIOS and its show A yes.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> No i dont have switch Gen. I use Gen4 SSD and Gen3 SSD. Whene i disabled rBar all is fine. I have flashed A.A4 BIOS and its show A yes.


Thanks for confirming,

I started a thread at MSI forums

Whats the story with 1.2.0.3, is it A or is it B ????????? | MSI Global English Forum - Index


----------



## Scoty

I have test now with switch from Auto Gen to Gen3 but not help. Only disbaling rBar help and my M2 SSD drive a not kicking during installation.


----------



## Cidious

mongoled said:


> Thanks for confirming,
> 
> I started a thread at MSI forums
> 
> Whats the story with 1.2.0.3, is it A or is it B ????????? | MSI Global English Forum - Index


Good luck. I'm flaming their Marketing manager on reddit for it and some mindless fanboys haha. Your MSI thread is going to get locked by that Eagle guy I bet haha. Just like they did when I questioned them there a couple of times. The MSI Marketing department really SUCKS ASS. They keep pulling the same ****ty crap over and over again. They did it before with not updating but presenting as updated and I called them out before but they will never learn. It's their company policy. Sadly enough. 

AGESA1.2.0.3b BIOS for X570/B550 boards : MSI_Gaming (reddit.com)


----------



## mongoled

aditrex said:


> so not even memory stability imrpoved or anything special with new beta bios? i think i will go back to asus boards msi they have beefy boards but their bios is just not as good as asus


Will make little difference who you choose from what I have read across the various motherboard threads ...



Cidious said:


> Good luck. I'm flaming their Marketing manager on reddit for it and some mindless fanboys haha. Your MSI thread is going to get locked by that Eagle guy I bet haha. Just like they did when I questioned them there a couple of times. The MSI Marketing department really SUCKS ASS. They keep pulling the same ****ty crap over and over again. They did it before with not updating but presenting as updated and I called them out before but they will never learn. It's their company policy. Sadly enough.
> 
> AGESA1.2.0.3b BIOS for X570/B550 boards : MSI_Gaming (reddit.com)
> 
> View attachment 2514825


Yeah, I saw your posts at reddit, as well as the "marketing" guy resposes

MSI just look totally stupid with releasing to public this conflicting info ...


----------



## aditrex

mongoled said:


> Will make little difference who you choose from what I have read across the various motherboard threads ...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw your posts at reddit, as well as the "marketing" guy resposes
> 
> MSI just look totally stupid with releasing to public this conflicting info ...


It will such as working sound card and flawless network card with 0 package loss in games.. ordered board from Germany to lazy to return it for now but again I use separate soundcard anyways just that Lan controller is such a garbage blows my mind


----------



## Scoty

Wrf why have 3 M2 the same name 2_2? The Unify have 3, M2_1, M2_2 and M2_3 but why show the 3th also 2_2. Can where check this?


----------



## uzi1

Never seen that, but with 3 slots filled I cant secure erase one the the drives it erased the wrong one, so have to manually swap to secure erase


----------



## Scoty

uzi1 said:


> Never seen that, but with 3 slots filled I cant secure erase one the the drives it erased the wrong one, so have to manually swap to secure erase


You don't have look. Have you a M2 in the latest M2 slot? Look in Bios under NVME self test.


----------



## uzi1

Scoty said:


> You don't have look. Have you a M2 in the latest M2 slot? Look in Bios under NVME self test.


I have all 3 m.2 slots used I meant If I wanted to secure erase for example 3rd m.2 slot it will erase 2nd m.2 drive they need to fix this ? unless im doing something wrong


----------



## Scoty

Ok you have the same issues. Its not show 2_3 on 3th.


----------



## uzi1

Scoty said:


> Ok you have the same issues. Its not show 2_3 on 3th.


In windows it's fine they are picked up separately it's only if you need to secure erase


----------



## Scoty

Yes but in Bios shows wrong. How can i disable Sata ports? Don't see a option in the Bios.


----------



## Muqeshem

Guys. What is the best bios for ryzen 9 3950x (zen2) for MSI Unify x570 please? 
I kinda want to enable SAM for my nvidia rtx 3080. However, I do recall older bios version are better for ryzen 9 3950x overclocking abilities and memory oc too. 
Please help.


----------



## Cidious

Muqeshem said:


> Guys. What is the best bios for ryzen 9 3950x (zen2) for MSI Unify x570 please?
> I kinda want to enable SAM for my nvidia rtx 3080. However, I do recall older bios version are better for ryzen 9 3950x overclocking abilities and memory oc too.
> Please help.


Just get the latest. I'm running 2 3950X systems on the Agesa versions. They are fine. The marginally better performance of A85 for example won't matter much for daily usage. If you're doing benchmark sessions all day then sure. But otherwise get the latest version available. Either beta or official. up to you.


----------



## Scoty

KedarWolf said:


> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> 
> 
> Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Eder New BIOS available.


push ;-)


----------



## Muqeshem

Cidious said:


> Just get the latest. I'm running 2 3950X systems on the Agesa versions. They are fine. The marginally better performance of A85 for example won't matter much for daily usage. If you're doing benchmark sessions all day then sure. But otherwise get the latest version available. Either beta or official. up to you.


The best bios I used was A30 which I was using for almost a year. However, I want to use reaizable bar fot nvidia. I usually get IF 1900 easily with A30 and stable in OCCT. Now I am using A85, but only stable at 3600mhz cl14 15 15 15 30 t1 gdm enable. IF 1800.

I am using b-die DR 32 GiB. 16 each. 

I was able to boot with 3800mhz IF 1900mhz amd 3733mhz IF 1867mhz. However, I get errors in OCCT. 

Well, at least I can use resizable bar now.


----------



## Cidious

Muqeshem said:


> The best bios I used was A30 which I was using for almost a year. However, I want to use reaizable bar fot nvidia. I usually get IF 1900 easily with A30 and stable in OCCT. Now I am using A85, but only stable at 3600mhz cl14 15 15 15 30 t1 gdm enable. IF 1800.
> 
> I am using b-die DR 32 GiB. 16 each.
> 
> I was able to boot with 3800mhz IF 1900mhz amd 3733mhz IF 1867mhz. However, I get errors in OCCT.
> 
> Well, at least I can use resizable bar now.


 If I'm not mistaken, Re-sizable bar doesn't really work with A85. Even though it says the option is turned on. Might have been A84 also or A83. But I strongly recommend to just get A9 or AA4. Improvements have been made over time. I bet also for Zen 2.


----------



## ribosome

So what's actually new with AA4?


----------



## Toddimus

ribosome said:


> So what's actually new with AA4?


Inquiring minds would love to know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidious

ribosome said:


> So what's actually new with AA4?


Not much. It's practically one of MSI's scams trying to show they are ahead of the competition but it doesn't have Patch B. I check even the binary code and compared with ASROCK and ASUS patch B releases. Guess what. They actually implemented it.


----------



## Veii

Oh you guys probably should know this,
We know Flashrom by TheStilt, doesn't function anymore since AGESA 1200
What you can use specifically for MSI ~ is the official AMIFLASH Win 








For bios mods or UBU changes ~ use "Do not check ROM ID" 
It's an SPI flash , but block by block ~ technically more secure & cleaner than M-Flash

Do not trust "Save" tho
It only exports the bios that is currently loaded and not the whole ROM
Stitching afterwards is required, but to make the life easier ~ this tool functions well from 400 to 500 series MSI boards
Current update finally functions well


----------



## Cidious

AA4 seems quite broken.

I ran into some CPU performance issue with games and 3DMark. So I started verifying things with AIDA and some other tools. Seems like the L3 cache is totally messed up in favor of fixing the USB issues? 

A91:









AA4:









Pretty atrocious results if you ask me. 
Asked some of my friends that also have Zen 3 gear. Similar results. L3 took a huge hit on the latency and bandwidth and so did the random latency. 

If other users on AA4 could help me verify. Maybe we can figure out if this is an AMD Agesa or MSI issue.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> AA4 seems quite broken.
> 
> I ran into some CPU performance issue with games and 3DMark. So I started verifying things with AIDA and some other tools. Seems like the L3 cache is totally messed up in favor of fixing the USB issues?
> 
> A91:
> View attachment 2515677
> 
> 
> AA4:
> View attachment 2515678
> 
> 
> Pretty atrocious results if you ask me.
> Asked some of my friends that also have Zen 3 gear. Similar results. L3 took a huge hit on the latency and bandwidth and so did the random latency.
> 
> If other users on AA4 could help me verify. Maybe we can figure out if this is an AMD Agesa or MSI issue.


Wait a second,
I have this issue on Windows 11

Had it with both microcodes, the 0009 and the new one from 1203
The new one also added a 2100 FCLK lock, where 2067 was my limit
Question,
Are you still on Windows 10 before 22000.51 version ?

You reverted to the old bios and still have L3 cache issues ?
Because i do on Windows 11, and thought it's only Win11
I thought it's only a Windows 11 thing, but considering it broke for you with the new microcode ?


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> Wait a second,
> I have this issue on Windows 11
> 
> Had it with both microcodes, the 0009 and the new one from 1203
> The new one also added a 2100 FCLK lock, where 2067 was my limit
> Question,
> Are you still on Windows 10 before 22000.51 version ?
> 
> You reverted to the old bios and still have L3 cache issues ?
> Because i do on Windows 11, and thought it's only Win11
> I thought it's only a Windows 11 thing, but considering it broke for you with the new microcode ?


You are exactly spot on. The issue appeared after joining the Windows Insider DEV Channel and getting that insider preview (still 10) and today I fully moved to 11 Insider preview with the same issue under AA4. I just flashed back A90 and the issue persists. it IS Windows. I'm going to roll back now.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> You are exactly spot on. The issue appeared after joining the Windows Insider DEV Channel and getting that insider preview (still 10) and today I fully moved to 11 Insider preview with the same issue under AA4. I just flashed back A90 and the issue persists. it IS Windows. I'm going to roll back now.


Mmm, ok 
the new microcode is buggy - but this should be an issue with Windows Insider (21996 or 22000.51)
It misses AMD Patches, and the last chipset driver is from the 2nd of June,2021 
v22000.51 "public" release, came yesterday ~ changed couple of things, but the issue remains

"New" Microcode is from April
Yet SiSoftware Sandra, mentions there is "a newer" microcode out there ~ somewhere in the wild , once tested


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> Mmm, ok
> the new microcode is buggy - but this should be an issue with Windows Insider (21996 or 22000.51)
> It misses AMD Patches, and the last chipset driver is from the 2nd of June,2021
> v22000.51 "public" release, came yesterday ~ changed couple of things, but the issue remains
> 
> "New" Microcode is from April
> Yet SiSoftware Sandra, mentions there is "a newer" microcode out there ~ somewhere in the wild , once tested


Does Sisoft also give you questionable results ? For a moment I was wondering if it might be just AIDA but I'm having trouble with stable performance results with all benchmarks including 3DMark all over the place. Its seems to fluctuate per run which indicates instability.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Does Sisoft also give you questionable results ? For a moment I was wondering if it might be just AIDA but I'm having trouble with stable performance results with all benchmarks including 3DMark all over the place. Its seems to fluctuate per run which indicates instability.


Sadly yes,
The latency is correct, but the spike and bandwidth is off

For me the performance on 3D Mark stays kind of consistent (till it EDC throttles on many cores), but cache is strange
Something is wrong with Windows 11's Thread Scheduler


----------



## kmellz

Cache is fine for me on the latest bios, on windows 10 (build 19043.1081)

Oh and, was wondering why my UBU updated bioses stopped working.. wouldn't boot at all no matter how I flashed them


----------



## Veii

kmellz said:


> Oh and, was wondering why my UBU updated bioses stopped working.. wouldn't boot at all no matter how I flashed them


Use AMIFlash (win) 
You MSI guys have no 3 stage encryption that prevents you
And AMIFlash lifts AMD's added SPI locks since AGESA 1.2.0.0

Flashrom could lift the Flashrom Read-Only, to Write mode
But can not lift AMDs added lock on SpiHostAccessRomEn & SpiAccessMacRomEn


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> Use AMIFlash (win)
> You MSI guys have no 3 stage encryption that prevents you
> And AMIFlash lifts AMD's added SPI locks since AGESA 1.2.0.0
> 
> Flashrom could lift the Flashrom Read-Only, to Write mode
> But can not lift AMDs added lock on SpiHostAccessRomEn & SpiAccessMacRomEn


Thanks again. Works like a charm for modified roms. And way faster than the buggy M-Flash method. Just make sure you got an unmodded renamed (MSI.ROM) version in the root of your USB if **** goes wrong. You can always use the flashback button with that MSI.ROM file. Just make sure it's unmodded. 

Also make sure your OC is stable. Don't flash under windows from an unstable system. If you haven't gotten your CPU and mem 100% stable. Use M-Flash or Flashback.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Thanks again. Works like a charm for modified roms. And way faster than the buggy M-Flash method. Just make sure you got an unmodded renamed (MSI.ROM) version in the root of your USB if **** goes wrong. You can always use the flashback button with that MSI.ROM file. Just make sure it's unmodded.
> 
> Also make sure your OC is stable. Don't flash under windows from an unstable system. If you haven't gotten your CPU and mem 100% stable. Use M-Flash or Flashback.


Apparently m-flash should boot some easy to run settings, which it uses to flash the bios
But i had issues with unstable settings crashing a bios flash.
Non of them where package flashes, like AFUWin does by sectors ~ soo recovery was not possible. Left me 3 weeks without a board and i missed 1 month of the Vermeer research.

I feel that windows flash is far cleaner and lets you actually wipe NVRAM and unused partitions
Bios flashes are a bit worse, as the bios keeps on running.
Flashrom and similar, ,do boot away into MS_DOS or EFI, and free up the bios partitions ~ soo everything can be wiped (this is clean)
Soo currently i prefer it, till we break AMDs encryption and are able to use flashrom again for clean SPI erases & flashes 


> But i had issues with unstable settings crashing a bios flash.


I trusted it and thought _"the bios load is soo small, there is no way it can crash ~ it has to load something easy to run."_
I was wrong  , always CMOS reset before you bios flash ~ now i'll trust this advice too. Sounds stupid, but bios flashes can hang up and freeze/brick the board.


----------



## Scoty

Windows flash is better thene m-flash? I can’t imagine.


----------



## Veii

Scoty said:


> Windows flash is better thene m-flash? I can’t imagine.


Difference is , sector based flash with sector based verification = 4-5 flashes one after another (short)
vs
Whole Romchip wipe, and flash without verification (long)
chance to lose is once, but when you lose the consequences are devastating

AMIFLASH works for DOS and EFI too,
Windows just has the comfort factor with it

EDIT:
i forgot something very important
If you flash with windows or EFI, the OS is loaded and the bios is temporary stored in RAM
even if the flash fails by some issue - you still can flash ontop another bios , change drives or do something
* the new bios won't be loaded till you powercycle

If it fails inside the bios, you can not pull another usb and expect hotplug & mostly you are not even in the bios at this point ~ but into another utility
The chances of "2nd try recovery" are close to zero that way
It ends up pretty much "more safe" using other utilities (from the main creators of APTIO bios for example) instead of board-partner ones



> Whole Romchip wipe, and flash without verification (long)


I am sure the board partners utilities got more mature and don't do such (not everyone at-least)
But considering i had this same failure (bricked by official update methods)
~ i rather trust the developers of the bios (American Megatrends) vs boardpartners who just try to rewrite the done utilities work or "borrow" it


----------



## Scoty

You use windows flash?


----------



## Scoty

Cidious said:


> And way faster than the buggy M-Flash method.


m-flash is buggy? its not true. is the safest way for flash a Bios. whene is a problem thene a user problem.


----------



## thigobr

I am getting this error when trying to flash using AFUWIN


----------



## kmellz

thigobr said:


> I am getting this error when trying to flash using AFUWIN
> 
> View attachment 2515825


Either (guessing) wrong bios altogether, or you modded it and need to check the box he mentioned in his post


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Thanks again. Works like a charm for modified roms. And way faster than the buggy M-Flash method.


Technically, nearly every boardpartner integrated one is behaving identically (buggy)
You can't clean flash a bios while a bios is running
Soo you can not clean flash it overall, and something from before always will be left behind

You'd need to boot into a distro, away from the bios
Then only the comfort factor comes into play
Be it linux, efi environment, windows or freedos/msdos
Not all support hotplug ~ soo if flashing a block fails, it's up to you how to resolve it
Never had that thing happen, but in case of physical rom-chip damage or unstable soic-clip 

I personally prefer the OS option
More comfortable that way & still clean 😃
+ afi-utilities give you finecontroll what to flash (what to skip)


----------



## 84stangman

Hey, 


I need some help...as always. The thread has soo many pages it is almost impossible to gather all the info I need hence my question.

I skipped a few Bios Releases, I am not even sure which one to use, which is recommended. 

- I tried win 11 (works so far, but reading the last few entries, it might be better to go back to win 10 for a more stable configuration)


I would install the latest bios (which? Recommendation?
My goal is to decrease the overall temperature of the cpu and gain maximum performance at the same time..

Is there a summary what or how I should try that? How can I find the fastest and the weakest cores, what values should I look at? 

I am not planning to OC per se but get a really good performance out of it.

My CPU is 5950x
RAM : 4x16GB Trident Z Neo CL 16-16-16-36 


We soon need a thread with summarized info  


Thank you very much guys in advance


----------



## Veii

84stangman said:


> My goal is to decrease the overall temperature of the cpu and gain maximum performance at the same time..


Invest in an air-conditioner 😅
Considering the last two weeks in central-europe where between 32-36c consistently


84stangman said:


> I am not planning to OC per se but get a really good performance out of it.


"you want more performance" but not OC
Hmm, i can only think about making the ambient cooler, soo the CPU can OC itself and hold boost longer 

No really, that request doesn't match


84stangman said:


> I would install the latest bios (which? Recommendation?


AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch *B* ~ if it's the real patch B, not a fake Patch A rebranded
or AGESA 1.2.0.0 or 1.1.9.1/1.1.8.1 , if you still can find it (as AMD starts to clear out/erase old bioses)
Zentimings for 1200 will report SMU 56.50, for 1100D or 1181 it's SMU 56.44-56.45

You'd still need to share at least a ZenTimings screenshot, soo people can gather here information about your current setup

Does it run 3600C16-16-16
Are they 4000 C16-16-16 XMP kits @ 1.45v
What VDIMM voltage do they currently run at & what procODT
if you're even y-cruncher stable on stock y-cruncher - A Multi-Threaded Pi Program , because there are many defective dual CCD units out in the wild ~ which need an RMA
(all tests for 4 loops, key combination 1-7-0 & wait 53min (18min *4, 9 tests 2 min each)


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch *B* ~ if it's the real patch B, not a fake Patch A rebranded
> or AGESA 1.2.0.0 or 1.1.9.1/1.1.8.1 , if you still can find it (as AMD starts to clear out/erase old bioses)
> Zentimings for 1200 will report SMU 56.50, for 1100D or 1181 it's SMU 56.44-56.45


This.. their latest release seems to be just plain old patch A... I've compared the binaries etc and compared with ASUS and ASROCK. It's just not patch B is it. It was another round of 'look at us being quick' 

What do you think?


----------



## 84stangman

Veii said:


> Invest in an air-conditioner 😅
> Considering the last two weeks in central-europe where between 32-36c consistently


Well we have currently 17 Celsius outside temp, 23 in the Flat. Arctic Cooler 360 II cools as well 




Veii said:


> "you want more performance" but not OC
> Hmm, i can only think about making the ambient cooler, soo the CPU can OC itself and hold boost longer
> 
> No really, that request doesn't match


Yeah I guess I did not explain it well  I don't want fix speed/ghz all core but something like a PBO mode but with curve optimizer or with undervolting if there is such.




Veii said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch *B* ~ if it's the real patch B, not a fake Patch A rebranded
> or AGESA 1.2.0.0 or 1.1.9.1/1.1.8.1 , if you still can find it (as AMD starts to clear out/erase old bioses)
> Zentimings for 1200 will report SMU 56.50, for 1100D or 1181 it's SMU 56.44-56.45


Is there any real patch B? - Will try the latest from the website maybe?



Veii said:


> You'd still need to share at least a ZenTimings screenshot, soo people can gather here information about your current setup


Here you go, absolutely default XMP (Updated the BIOS now SMU : 56.53.0









Does it run 3600C16-16-16 - YES
Are they 4000 C16-16-16 XMP kits @ 1.45v - No they are 3600 C16-16-16 XMP Kits @ 1.35v
What VDIMM voltage do they currently run at & what procODT - 1.35v due to auto xmp
if you're even y-cruncher stable on stock y-cruncher - A Multi-Threaded Pi Program , because there are many defective dual CCD units out in the wild ~ which need an RMA



Veii said:


> (all tests for 4 loops, key combination 1-7-0 & wait 53min (18min *4, 9 tests 2 min each)


Cruncher downloaded, but how to use the command line exactly? -  (noob alert)


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Scoty

@Veii i have send you a PM.


----------



## Spilly44

Keep getting lock ups and failures moving files to a ext hard drive via usb.Is this part of the usb problem?Still on A42 but will try new AA4.


----------



## Veii

Spilly44 said:


> Keep getting lock ups and failures moving files to a ext hard drive via usb.Is this part of the usb problem?Still on A42 but will try new AA4.


USB Dropouts and Sata dropouts are part of the problem


----------



## edhutner

The little chipset fan is driving me crazy when it kicks in during these hot summer days. I intend to replace it with water block.
I contacted watercool de asking them if they have compatible block for me. But they asked me for dimensions.

So, does anybody have exact size of the holes and spacing for the chipset heatsink.
Or if anyone have watercooled the chipset of the x570 unify (or ace) board, please share what water block you have used.

Thanks


----------



## Hale59

edhutner said:


> The little chipset fan is driving me crazy when it kicks in during these hot summer days. I intend to replace it with water block.
> I contacted watercool de asking them if they have compatible block for me. But they asked me for dimensions.
> 
> So, does anybody have exact size of the holes and spacing for the chipset heatsink.
> Or if anyone have watercooled the chipset of the x570 unify (or ace) board, please share what water block you have used.
> 
> Thanks


What is your chipset temp in C when the fan kicks in?


----------



## edhutner

62-63 C. It kicks in even when pc is idle.
Summer is hot, room temp is 30C. Last year summer I dont remember hearing the chipset fan. It is possible that the heatsink needs repaste or something, but if i disassemble the whole system for it, i prefer to remove the ****ty fan forever.


----------



## Scoty

Temps are normal in summer.


----------



## mongoled

edhutner said:


> 62-63 C. It kicks in even when pc is idle.
> Summer is hot, room temp is 30C. Last year summer I dont remember hearing the chipset fan. It is possible that the heatsink needs repaste or something, but if i disassemble the whole system for it, i prefer to remove the ****ty fan forever.


I changed the paste as soon as I got the motherboard, ambient temps in my office are 26/27C and chipset is at 61C and not turning (middle column at the bottom!)


----------



## edhutner

Tried to do manual fan curve for the chipset fan from the bios, but it starts from minimum 20% pwm, so i switched to silent predefined profile.


----------



## Hale59

edhutner said:


> Tried to do manual fan curve for the chipset fan from the bios, but it starts from minimum 20% pwm, so i switched to silent predefined profile.


Since the beginning I also intended to watercool the chipset. I also contacted watercool de, and Jacob, an ex employee and member of this forum, suggested one of those chipset coolers:





for Chipset


for Chipset: HEATKILLER® SB Rev3.0 Ni - HEATKILLER® SB Rev3.0 LT - HEATKILLER® SB Rev3.0 - HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 - HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 LT - HEATKILLER®




shop.watercool.de




He also informed that they come with with 2 of these fittings (look at the bottom of the page, last row). 





Spare Parts


Spare Parts: bottom plate SW-X A9 - Block SW-X 60 Ni - bottom plate SW-X A2 - Block SW-X 60 Cu - bottom plate SW-X A4 - HEATKILLER® SW-X 80 DIY Bodenplatte




shop.watercool.de




He even told me the sizes that come with the cooler, but I can't remember which ones. You only have to buy the outstanding one. Sizes S, M and XS.
But I ended up not purchasing it, because in all honesty, my chipset rarely goes over 50C.
But I still have another plan for my chipset block, which is made in black aluminum, and it requires some milling.


----------



## Hale59

@edhutner

Another alternative working with watercool de chipset block. Although this is a different mobo showing in the video, the idea was ingenious.


----------



## kmellz

I run the balanced profile, got a really hot summer here too and I still haven't heard it spin up even once, try a repaste maybe?


----------



## edhutner

I am too lazy to disassemble the whole pc including water system in order to get to the heatsink to repaste it. I added one old 120mm fan running at low rpms blowing on the chipset. Switched to silent mode, so far couple of hours idling, working and gaming, I have not noticed the little fan kicking in. Max chipset temperature have been 58. Hope that will never hear the little **** spinning again 

About the water block.. I gave up. I found some pictures of stripped down unify board - pcb. Calculated that hole pattern is about 37.5 x 17.2mm center to center. Diagonal is 41.3mm. Sent these numbers to watercool de and they told me that unfortunately they do not have such small block. Did a quick search for other popular brands water blocks, but could not find one that can fit these holes. (Pattern is too small).


----------



## teon

edhutner said:


> The little chipset fan is driving me crazy when it kicks in during these hot summer days. I intend to replace it with water block.
> I contacted watercool de asking them if they have compatible block for me. But they asked me for dimensions.
> 
> So, does anybody have exact size of the holes and spacing for the chipset heatsink.
> Or if anyone have watercooled the chipset of the x570 unify (or ace) board, please share what water block you have used.
> 
> Thanks


Screw hole diagonally 4.3CM


----------



## edhutner

Teon thanks, so you have water cooled the chipset. And what exactly is the model of the block you have used?


----------



## Hale59

The chipset waterblock looks like a Koolance CHC-122 Water Block.

@teon can you confirm please.

*EDIT:* It might be a Chinese product, similar to this one: 14.87US $ 7% OFF|DIY North and South bridge Water cooled cooling watercooled cooler diagonal hole spacing 43mm 58mm|Fluid DIY Cooling| - AliExpress


----------



## edhutner

Koolance 122 minimum spacing looks like impossible to fit the mb holes. https://koolance.com/files/products/diagrams/chc-122_d1.pdf


----------



## Hale59

edhutner said:


> Koolance 122 minimum spacing looks like impossible to fit the mb holes. https://koolance.com/files/products/diagrams/chc-122_d1.pdf


Look at my EDIT on previous post.


----------



## edhutner

Yep  i see it about the chinese alternatives.
But it is better to wait on confirm from @teon
And if it really diagonal is 43mm than (and not 41.3 as i calculated) it would be possible to use watercool heatkiller - their minimal distance is 43mm.


----------



## Hale59

edhutner said:


> Yep  i see it about the chinese alternatives.
> But it is better to wait on confirm from @teon
> And if it really diagonal is 43mm than (and not 41.3 as i calculated) it would be possible to use watercool heatkiller - their minimal distance is 43mm.


The only problem using a chipset cooler, is that you have to remove the original chipset block that comes with the motherboard. And that area will look naked. And I don't like it.
That is way I had the idea to mill the original block in a certain area, so I can attach a cooler.
But yeah, lets wait for @teon


----------



## ItsCash

Question? Has anyone been able to run 4000mhz Cl16 2000 fclk stable no Whea warning 19’s in event viewer? If so what’s your secret? I’ve tried everything.


----------



## mongoled

ItsCash said:


> Question? Has anyone been able to run 4000mhz Cl16 2000 fclk stable no Whea warning 19’s in event viewer? If so what’s your secret? I’ve tried everything.


There is no "secret" you have to be fortunate to have a combination of CPU/Motherboard/RAM/GFX/Other peripherals (in that order of priority regards "effectiveness" combating WHEA 19s) that work well together.

Any one of those pieces of hardware can trigger WHEA 19s.

The only "secret" is putting the hours in to find out if your combination of hardware can do FCLK higher than 1900 without WHEAs which you have already done ....


----------



## Spilly44

Up to Bios A80 and still usb problems.


----------



## Raja257

Ive seen a lot of 5600x user manage >1900Mhz FCLK. Yet here Im with garbage 5800x not even boot above 1900Fclk..


----------



## kmellz

Veii said:


> Oh you guys probably should know this,
> We know Flashrom by TheStilt, doesn't function anymore since AGESA 1200
> What you can use specifically for MSI ~ is the official AMIFLASH Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For bios mods or UBU changes ~ use "Do not check ROM ID"
> It's an SPI flash , but block by block ~ technically more secure & cleaner than M-Flash
> 
> Do not trust "Save" tho
> It only exports the bios that is currently loaded and not the whole ROM
> Stitching afterwards is required, but to make the life easier ~ this tool functions well from 400 to 500 series MSI boards
> Current update finally functions well


I just tried this with a fully UBU updated bios, didn't work.. same result as last few times with using bios flashback feature, which has always worked for me before. Gave that another try now too and same thing, just sits there, stuck on boot error 07

Have you fully updated latest bios and flashed it fine?
Or anyone else for that matter


----------



## aditrex

New bios out 7C35vAA I'm at the work looking to test out latter on today just wanted to say heads up


----------



## Scoty

@Eder new Bios is out ;-) .


----------



## kmellz

AIDA says it's version B at least


----------



## aditrex

kmellz said:


> AIDA says it's version B at least


yeah mostlikelly not alot changes in bios some another attempt fixing usb issues i did update tho but to tired to try more memory oc kinda gave up on this since lost lotery with my chip


----------



## Spilly44

Any reason why an nvme self test in bios would take a lot longer on one drive than another even though same size,Make and model?Seems a bit weird.Now on A90 after still having usb issues on A86


----------



## Cidious

Running AA0 since it dropped. No issues so far to be noted. Same same but Patch B instead of A, like the beta pretender.


----------



## mongoled

No confirmation for the measurement of the chipset holes ?


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Running AA0 since it dropped. No issues so far to be noted. Same same but Patch B instead of A, like the beta pretender.


So you could see the differences between A.A0 vs A.A4 ??


----------



## Spilly44

On A90 now and usb seems a bit better but getting lots of whea error 20
Just checked it after handbrake keeps failing


----------



## Eder

Scoty said:


> @Eder new Bios is out ;-) .


Testing now release in 30 min. With hopefully CPU VDDP settings.


----------



## Eder

New AA0 beta with unlocked menu's + unlocked CPU VDDP


----------



## thigobr

Wow, big news the CPU VDDP! Thanks for the mod Eder


----------



## Scoty

Thx @Eder .


----------



## mongoled

thigobr said:


> Wow, big news the CPU VDDP! Thanks for the mod Eder


Really, CPU VDDP is now visible ?
Yes it is! Time to test if it effects anything

Time to flash



Many thanks @Eder


----------



## mongoled

Unfortunately the loss in performance when pushing past 1900 FCLK still exists and the "tweaks" that worked with the A.A4 BIOS to get back the performance no longer work with the A.A0 BIOS.

Also no change in WHEA 19s at 4133/2067 and no change with regards to audio anomalies.

Going to play a little more then back to my 24/7 settings .....

*** EDIT ***
Preliminary testing indicates lowering CCD from previous voltages is assisting sound anomalies, i.e. before I was using 1.050/1.060 (CCD/IOD) now dropped CCD to 1.020 and sound is now behaving even after several reboots, but LatencyMon still cries.

Though dropping CCD may result in some performance loss.

All in all, does not look that this agesa is going to get me running 4133/2067 as 24/7 settings ...

*** EDIT 2***
Tweaking PBO, rather than leaving it on "Motherboard" gains back some of the performance when compared to what was occurring with A.A4

Setting "CPU VDDP" to 0.880v now allows 4133/2067 to post without "07" error every time ive rebooted (done around 30 reboots), this is an improvement from when we did not have access to "CPU VDDP", of course needs more thorough testing but looks like a positive result.

Latency seems to be a little worse, I get 51.6 - 51.8 ns with the settings below


----------



## mongoled

TM5 completed successfully @4133/2067 with settings that passed on A.A4, 

now to the next stability test ....


----------



## kmellz

mongoled said:


> Unfortunately the loss in performance when pushing past 1900 FCLK still exists and the "tweaks" that worked with the A.A4 BIOS to get back the performance no longer work with the A.A0 BIOS.
> 
> Also no change in WHEA 19s at 4133/2067 and no change with regards to audio anomalies.
> 
> Going to play a little more then back to my 24/7 settings .....
> 
> *** EDIT ***
> Preliminary testing indicates lowering CCD from previous voltages is assisting sound anomalies, i.e. before I was using 1.050/1.060 (CCD/IOD) now dropped CCD to 1.020 and sound is now behaving even after several reboots, but LatencyMon still cries.
> 
> Though dropping CCD may result in some performance loss.
> 
> All in all, does not look that this agesa is going to get me running 4133/2067 as 24/7 settings ...
> 
> *** EDIT 2***
> Tweaking PBO, rather than leaving it on "Motherboard" gains back some of the performance when compared to what was occurring with A.A4
> 
> Setting "CPU VDDP" to 0.880v now allows 4133/2067 to post without "07" error every time ive rebooted (done around 30 reboots), this is an improvement from when we did not have access to "CPU VDDP", of course needs more thorough testing but looks like a positive result.
> 
> Latency seems to be a little worse, I get 51.6 - 51.8 ns with the settings below
> 
> View attachment 2517378


How do you get your cldo vddp so low? Lowest I can set in bios is 1V since a couple of versions ago, or is it somewhere there under AMD oc / ryzen master?


----------



## kmellz

Eder said:


> New AA0 beta with unlocked menu's + unlocked CPU VDDP


Oh, and would you mind a short summary of anything special you do with UBU? For some reason the bioses I update doesn't work after flashing now (won't boot).. at the end, you use the save as mod option? And then just rename it to original name? Only thing I haven't tried for a while is using original name I think, feels weird even in bios flashback it doesn't work though


----------



## Eder

kmellz said:


> Oh, and would you mind a short summary of anything special you do with UBU? For some reason the bioses I update doesn't work after flashing now (won't boot).. at the end, you use the save as mod option? And then just rename it to original name? Only thing I haven't tried for a while is using original name I think, feels weird even in bios flashback it doesn't work though


Save as mod option then delete the mod_ stuff so the file's name is equal to the original. MSI accepts the modded bios when using the original filename.

I used UBU to update drivers and microcode after my modifications.


----------



## mongoled

Sounds like something funky is going on with your BIOS.

Ive always had such voltage options for CLDO VDDP and I change them in the "regular" OC section where the other voltages are.

I didnt understand what is the "UBU".

The last few flashes ive done is by using "AfuWin64"

Here - BIOS ⁄ UEFI Utilities » AMI
"Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility"

Tick "Program All Blocks"

Back to stress test results ....

Couple of hours of Y-Cruncher also passed


----------



## Eder

mongoled said:


> Sounds like something funky is going on with your BIOS.
> 
> Ive always had such voltage options for CLDO VDDP and I change them in the "regular" OC section where the other voltages are.
> 
> I didnt understand what is the "UBU".
> 
> The last few flashes ive done is by using "AfuWin64"
> 
> Here - BIOS ⁄ UEFI Utilities » AMI
> "Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility"
> 
> Tick "Program All Blocks"
> 
> Back to stress test results ....
> 
> Couple of hours of Y-Cruncher also passed
> 
> View attachment 2517393


There is no CLDO_VDDP in the Vermeer side of the bios. It's still there in the bios for older generations.


----------



## mongoled

Eder said:


> There is no CLDO_VDDP in the Vermeer side of the bios. It's still there in the bios for older generations.


Huh ???

You got something mixed up ??

In our BIOS "VDDP Voltage" is translated in ZenTimings as "CLDO VDDP"

And I am guessing that this is what @kmellz is referring to ?.?


----------



## kmellz

Eder said:


> There is no CLDO_VDDP in the Vermeer side of the bios. It's still there in the bios for older generations.





mongoled said:


> Huh ???
> 
> You got something mixed up ??
> 
> In our BIOS "VDDP Voltage" is translated in ZenTimings as "CLDO VDDP"
> 
> And I am guessing that this is what @kmellz is referring to ?.?


Ah, was mixing things up, there's VDDP at the top, then at the bottom a similarly named chipset soc voltage cldo, which at first glance I though was listed there in zentimings


----------



## mongoled

kmellz said:


> Ah, was mixing things up, there's VDDP at the top, then at the bottom a similarly named chipset soc voltage cldo, which at first glance I though was listed there in zentimings


----------



## Spilly44

Now on Bios A91 and been shifting films from one usb drive to another nearly all day and no probs at all.
Now gotta see if mem does the same as on A4.2
Smiffy


----------



## mongoled

Spilly44 said:


> Now on Bios A91


???


----------



## Spilly44

mongoled said:


> ???


A.91 bios


----------



## thigobr

Tunned PBO+CO on the new BIOS and boost clocks are lower again! Now getting less than 680 points single thread on CPU-Z benchmark... Going back to AA4 or AA1.

I also did some game benchmark tests comparing the optimal CO between A82 (AGESA 1.1.0.0) and AA4 (1.2.0.3A) and it seems game performance actually increase few % (minimum frame times). So I think I will keep the newer AGESA for now even though single core boost is lower. 1.1.0.0 gets consistently CPU-Z 1T scores of 700 while 1.2.0.3 gets around 690 points.
I can get back single core boost setting higher negative CO for my best cores but then it's not stable (need to go from -7 to -12 at least to get same boost and closer to 700 CPU-Z points)...

Anybody seeing boost clocks regression with this newer AA0?

p.s. all BIOSes where flashed used AFUWIN to make sure the whole ROM is programmed


----------



## edhutner

After update to AA0 from A9 and redoing my settings, I am noticing higher cpu temperatures in gaming.
Have not been running any benches to compare performance. But my temps are definitely at least 5C higher.


----------



## Cidious

thigobr said:


> Tunned PBO+CO on the new BIOS and boost clocks are lower again! Now getting less than 680 points single thread on CPU-Z benchmark... Going back to AA4 or AA1.
> 
> I also did some game benchmark tests comparing the optimal CO between A82 (AGESA 1.1.0.0) and AA4 (1.2.0.3A) and it seems game performance actually increase few % (minimum frame times). So I think I will keep the newer AGESA for now even though single core boost is lower. 1.1.0.0 gets consistently CPU-Z 1T scores of 700 while 1.2.0.3 gets around 690 points.
> I can get back single core boost setting higher negative CO for my best cores but then it's not stable (need to go from -7 to -12 at least to get same boost and closer to 700 CPU-Z points)...
> 
> Anybody seeing boost clocks regression with this newer AA0?
> 
> p.s. all BIOSes where flashed used AFUWIN to make sure the whole ROM is programmed


You summed it up. They went for stability. And generally better performance. But less peak. I think this was all in the light of killing the USB bug.


----------



## mongoled

thigobr said:


> Tunned PBO+CO on the new BIOS and boost clocks are lower again! Now getting less than 680 points single thread on CPU-Z benchmark... Going back to AA4 or AA1.
> 
> I also did some game benchmark tests comparing the optimal CO between A82 (AGESA 1.1.0.0) and AA4 (1.2.0.3A) and it seems game performance actually increase few % (minimum frame times). So I think I will keep the newer AGESA for now even though single core boost is lower. 1.1.0.0 gets consistently CPU-Z 1T scores of 700 while 1.2.0.3 gets around 690 points.
> I can get back single core boost setting higher negative CO for my best cores but then it's not stable (need to go from -7 to -12 at least to get same boost and closer to 700 CPU-Z points)...
> 
> Anybody seeing boost clocks regression with this newer AA0?
> 
> p.s. all BIOSes where flashed used AFUWIN to make sure the whole ROM is programmed


I noted something also, I got back most of lost boost by tweaking PBO and tweaking telemetry.

On my 5600x I am using [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], then in CPU VDD telemetry I have set 105A for the first value and 14A as the offset


----------



## JayC72

mongoled said:


> CPU VDD telemetry I have set 105A for the first value and 14A as the offset



Is that 14A as in 1400mA ? Or did you mean 14mA in the CPU VDD Telemetry Offset?

Using EDC 210A is interesting. What benefits have you found using 210A as opposed to say 140A (which I am using)?


----------



## mongoled

JayC72 said:


> Is that 14A as in 1400mA ? Or did you mean 14mA in the CPU VDD Telemetry Offset?
> 
> Using EDC 210A is interesting. What benefits have you found using 210A as opposed to say 140A (which I am using)?


14mA



Look here


----------



## aditrex

thigobr said:


> Tunned PBO+CO on the new BIOS and boost clocks are lower again! Now getting less than 680 points single thread on CPU-Z benchmark... Going back to AA4 or AA1.
> 
> I also did some game benchmark tests comparing the optimal CO between A82 (AGESA 1.1.0.0) and AA4 (1.2.0.3A) and it seems game performance actually increase few % (minimum frame times). So I think I will keep the newer AGESA for now even though single core boost is lower. 1.1.0.0 gets consistently CPU-Z 1T scores of 700 while 1.2.0.3 gets around 690 points.
> I can get back single core boost setting higher negative CO for my best cores but then it's not stable (need to go from -7 to -12 at least to get same boost and closer to 700 CPU-Z points)...
> 
> Anybody seeing boost clocks regression with this newer AA0?
> 
> p.s. all BIOSes where flashed used AFUWIN to make sure the whole ROM is programmed


yes my 5800x used to boost 4850mhz on default but now it does at 4800 i think they are trying to make more stable cpus across the board since mine is really bad silicon i have now more stability on stock freq. of course with memory oc


----------



## JayC72

mongoled said:


> 14mA


I thought so. 
However, your post said you used 14A for CPU VDD Telemetry offset. That's very different to 14mA.


----------



## mongoled

JayC72 said:


> I thought so.
> However, your post said you used 14A for CPU VDD Telemetry offset. That's very different to 14mA.


That is correct, to the magnitude of 1000

😂😂

however I did direct you to a thread where a discussion takes place with regards to the "mA" and "A" here (at the bottom of that particular post) that discusses the usage of mA as the input value.

Please spend some time and test it yourself, you may come to the similar conclusion that its looking like the "mA" value is actually amps, 

so sorry for the misinformation


----------



## kmellz

Anyone got any problems with newest bios and power limit? Doesn't seem to work at the moment for me, it just speedruns to 250W draw in cinebench xD


----------



## thigobr

No problems here... As always try a Clear CMOS and don't load any profiles but type the configs instead.


----------



## OfficerMcSexy

kmellz said:


> Anyone got any problems with newest bios and power limit? Doesn't seem to work at the moment for me, it just speedruns to 250W draw in cinebench xD


Got a huge problem. On previous beta was able to push kit of *F4-3466C16Q-64GTZR* (I used only two sticks) to 3800/CL16 flat with decent secondary timings, but on 7C35vAA they won't boot other than XMP settings. Other kit *F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC* boots on 3800/CL16 just fine but voltage and timings are not that pretty


----------



## 648885

Any of you guys compared X570 Unify and B550 Unify-X? Is it worth to switch from X570 Unify to B550 Unify-X for memory overclocking, and FCLK overclocking? Currently hard stuck at 1900FCLK on 5950X with X570 Unify.


----------



## kmellz

Might as well wait for the upgraded unify 570 if you're thinking about changing for that, and see if it's any better


----------



## Muqeshem

Anyone tested new bios for (1.2.0.3B)?? What is the best current bios with SAM enabled and proper IOMMU groupings for VM?


----------



## Spilly44

Weird.Found A.91 cured usb problem.Thought A.42 was best for mem overclocking on 3 series Zen(3950X.)
Struggled to do CR1 15,16,16,16 at 3800 on bios A.91 on 1.46v
Now on A.92 doing CR1 15,16,16,16 on 1.42v
Will obv check further but thats a big drop in voltage
Smiffy


----------



## Hale59

Spilly44 said:


> Weird.Found A.91 cured usb problem.Thought A.42 was best for mem overclocking on 3 series Zen(3950X.)
> Struggled to do CR1 15,16,16,16 at 3800 on bios A.91 on 1.46v
> Now on A.92 doing CR1 15,16,16,16 on 1.42v
> Will obv check further but thats a big drop in voltage
> Smiffy


A.92...is it 1.2.0.3A or B?


----------



## Cidious

Hale59 said:


> A.92...is it 1.2.0.3A or B?


Neither. A92 is 1.2.0.1


----------



## Hale59

XOC bios for X570 Unify. It's x64 only.






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com


----------



## Scoty

What is XOC?


----------



## Spilly44

Confused...A.92 4 sticks of Patriot 4400.Run perfect on CR1,15,15,15,15 on bios setting of 1.40v which bios says is 1.424v.Nothing else changed apart from bank swap disabled and bank swap alt enabled.Try CR1 15,14,15,15 and lots of memtest5 errors.So reset to 15,15,15,15 and still loads of errors,Reflash A.92 again and errors gone at CR1,15,15,15,15.Try 15,14,15,15 again and errors back.any ideas?


----------



## Scoty

@Eder new Bios is out for Unify.



https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAB1.zip


Description
- Update to AMD ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.3c


----------



## aditrex

This is just added support for 5700g assuming


----------



## Cidious

Fun FACT It seems mainly focussed on Cezanne APUs and they rolled back the SMU for Vermeer from 56.53 to 56.52. I wonder why.


----------



## Cidious

Asus has not downgraded the SMU for Vermeer... 









Seems like another sloppy MSI job preaching to be first. The interns at it again.


----------



## aditrex

I think msi on certain division are joke like bios team bunch of trolls ill never buy msi board again asus is honestly best in bios


----------



## kmellz

So goddamn weird, it still doesn't want to work if I flash an UBU updated BIOS... Are you guys using the modded 5.2.0.24 mmtool? I changed to that now but won't try yeeeet again until there's a new version xD


----------



## aditrex

7C35vAB never mind


----------



## mongoled

@Eder 

Any particular reason you have not unhidden "CPU vDDP" ??

That was very useful on your previous BIOS in allowing my 4133/2067 profile to post almost 100% of the time.

All I had to do was set it 20 mv less than "CLDO vDDP".

Without this I get about a 25% failure to post scenario (Error code 07)


----------



## jvidia

Any idea when the Unify-X MAX will hit the shelfs?


----------



## KedarWolf

MSI MEG X570S UNIFY-X MAX - 6 x Gen4 M.2, Direct 16+2 Phase 90A SPS, EXTREME OC, 2.5G LAN  

Look at the VRMs. 16x2 90a direct phase, no doublers I think. It already has an overclocking record for the fastest single core.


----------



## jvidia

The question is the price!

The Ace MAX looks good too.


----------



## sendap

I ran into a problem and want to check if it is mainboard related. 

I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset Driver which was released yesterday. It does fix a security issue. Unfortunately it fails (previous Chipset driver installations went without any problems).
It fails to install the AMD PSP driver. This driver was also distributed as a Windows optional driver update.
For some reason my device manager does not show a PSP device. And I have no clue why. I enabled TPM in the BIOS. No change. PSP Support enabled/disabled is an option in the BIOS Manual but there no such option when I check my BIOS.

X570 Unify on A90 BIOS (Agesa 1.2.0.2). 5800X CPU

Anyone else having the same problem? If not, what could be the reason for the missing PSP device in device manager?


----------



## mongoled

sendap said:


> I ran into a problem and want to check if it is mainboard related.
> 
> I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset Driver which was released yesterday. It does fix a security issue. Unfortunately it fails (previous Chipset driver installations went without any problems).
> It fails to install the AMD PSP driver. This driver was also distributed as a Windows optional driver update.
> For some reason my device manager does not show a PSP device. And I have no clue why. I enabled TPM in the BIOS. No change. PSP Support enabled/disabled is an option in the BIOS Manual but there no such option when I check my BIOS.
> 
> X570 Unify on A90 BIOS (Agesa 1.2.0.2). 5800X CPU
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem? If not, what could be the reason for the missing PSP device in device manager?


I am on the latest BIOS and I dont see the PSP device at all.

Also I dont see the TPM module in device manager unless I tick "Show hidden devices"


----------



## Mach3.2

mongoled said:


> I am on the latest BIOS and I dont see the PSP device at all.
> 
> Also I dont see the TPM module in device manager unless I tick "Show hidden devices"


That means your TPM is not connected to your system. If you did enable fTPM in your BIOS, then maybe there's a bug in the BIOS.


----------



## sendap

As far as I understand PSP is similar to Intels ME. Question is why PSP does not show up for us.


----------



## RosaPanteren

Msi haven’t gotten around to release a bios with smu 56.53 yet, only 56.52 available?


----------



## Mach3.2

RosaPanteren said:


> Msi haven’t gotten around to release a bios with smu 56.53 yet, only 56.52 available?


The previous stable BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3b was on SMU 56.53, they rolled back to SMU 56.52 on the AGESA 1.2.0.3 BIOS for unknown reasons.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Looking to get some tips/suggestions before I swap cpu's. A buddy of mine had grabbed a 5600x and 5800x, he decided to keep the 5800x and hooked me up with the 5600x at a discount. I'm coming from a 3600x so not a massive upgrade but I figure why not. I've been waiting forever to find a new gpu so a cpu upgrade at least give me something to tinker with.

I've run the 3600x on a manual OC the entire time I've had the system up and running. From what I've been reading, I would probably be better off giving PBO overclocking a go with the new chip?


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> MSI MEG X570S UNIFY-X MAX - 6 x Gen4 M.2, Direct 16+2 Phase 90A SPS, EXTREME OC, 2.5G LAN
> 
> Look at the VRMs. 16x2 90a direct phase, no doublers I think. It already has an overclocking record for the fastest single core.


It's Dual BIOS too, I just read the manual. Nice they went with that.


----------



## RosaPanteren

Hi

Anyone experiencing error code A9 when trying to access bios on cold boot? This has been an issue for me since day one with this mobo.

Recently I get A9 a lot when I try to access bios on restarts also. Im currently trying to stabilize 1T @3800 on the 2x16Gb DR sticks.

Strange thing is that I didn’t get A9 earlier in the process with same bios settings....

Btw if anyone have done 1T with 2x16Gb on the x570 Unify I would highly appreciate if you could share voltages, Rtt’s and clk’s, also include NB LLC if any config is applied.

This is as far as I have come, it’s still a struggle...










br
Pantern


----------



## Hale59

RosaPanteren said:


> 2x16Gb DR sticks


PM sent.


----------



## Awsan

Hey everyone, Just wanted to report back and ask a couple of fast questions.

I sold my PC around a year ago,The cpu is OC'd+ running at 1900fclk its been running renders and heavy workload since on daily basis.

Right now my friend is telling it will shutdown suddenly while doing heavy stuff, I am not there and can't do the usual testing but I have a feeling its the powersupply but for ease of mind what voltages should he touch first (Raise by a percent or two) to try to stabilize it just incase its degradation and what are the easiest ways to figure if its a PSU problem with out being there (He knows nothing).

I was thinking to check if there are no WHEAs then it must be the power supply right?


----------



## Awsan

KedarWolf said:


> MSI MEG X570S UNIFY-X MAX - 6 x Gen4 M.2, Direct 16+2 Phase 90A SPS, EXTREME OC, 2.5G LAN
> 
> Look at the VRMs. 16x2 90a direct phase, no doublers I think. It already has an overclocking record for the fastest single core.


I just wanna do one final blacked out zen build with this beast before ryzen 6xxx/7xxx

god damn that looks amazing, with a D15 and some black xtreem ram from team, inside a Define S2 Black out. (0 rgb pure performance) 

That thing will be a dream machine.


----------



## N2Gaming

Awsan said:


> Hey everyone, Just wanted to report back and ask a couple of fast questions.
> 
> I sold my PC around a year ago,The cpu is OC'd+ running at 1900fclk its been running renders and heavy workload since on daily basis.
> 
> Right now my friend is telling it will shutdown suddenly while doing heavy stuff, I am not there and can't do the usual testing but I have a feeling its the powersupply but for ease of mind what voltages should he touch first (Raise by a percent or two) to try to stabilize it just incase its degradation and what are the easiest ways to figure if its a PSU problem with out being there (He knows nothing).
> 
> I was thinking to check if there are no WHEAs then it must be the power supply right?


The best way I know of to test a psu is to use a dmm to test the 3.3v 5v and 12v rails. Short of that is to replace with a new psu and see if that fixes the problem. GPU's can cause the same issue.


----------



## kmellz

Seems some other x570s boards are starting to appear now.. wonder if MSI are shipping theirs


----------



## jvidia

Really looking forward to the Unify-X Max / Ace Max


----------



## Hale59

jvidia said:


> Really looking forward to the Unify-X Max / Ace Max


Good. Then you can start creating a sub-forum for those specific mobos.


----------



## Scoty

New Beta Bios out with AGESA 1.2.0.4 

Some AGESA 1.2.0.4 beta BIOS for AM4 motherboards | MSI Global English Forum - Index


----------



## abso

Anyone else used to be able to rund IF1900 on Zen2 and then at some point only 1866 was possible? I think after some uefi/agesa update it stopped booting with IF1900. Was trying to get back to IF1900 for a while now and even tried different boards but no success so far.


----------



## Eder

New beta bios mod


----------



## mongoled

Eder said:


> New beta bios mod


Oh man, you didn't do all those bios? You know the AGESA is bugged?


----------



## Scoty

Not bugged. Working fine here.


----------



## Hale59

Scoty said:


> Not bugged. Working fine here.


Can you show us some proof?


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> Not bugged. Working fine here.


Show vDDG IOD/CCD greater than 1.0v if your can please


----------



## Scoty

I don't use oc or uv. Use stock settings.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> I don't use oc or uv. Use stock settings.


So your previous comment means nothing in the context of people who overclock and we are posting at overclock.net......


----------



## Hale59

Scoty said:


> I don't use oc or uv. Use stock settings.


You seem always excited when Eder posts a modified bios. But you use stock settings? Does not make sense.


----------



## Cidious

Scoty said:


> New Beta Bios out with AGESA 1.2.0.4
> 
> Some AGESA 1.2.0.4 beta BIOS for AM4 motherboards | MSI Global English Forum - Index


Getting a ton of WHEA errors (bus/interconnect) with this beta/test bios anyone else?


----------



## Sildrag

VDDP, VDDG voltage completely broken in this 1.2.0.4 beta's


----------



## Scoty

Here are my settings. vddp and vddg normal.
@Cidious * no whea errors here.*


----------



## Mach3.2

Either I'm blind or hwinfo doesn't actually have CLDO VDDP and VDDG CCD/IOD read outs.

Try ZenTiming instead, and I bet you just don't experience any issues because you're running at 1800MHz FCLK; even a sh!t bin IMC can do 1800MHz FCLK.


----------



## Scoty

All normal. Never need more then 3600. Whoever thinks they need more because of 2fps is living in Wonderland.


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> All normal. Never need more then 3600. Whoever thinks they need more because of 2fps is living in Wonderland.
> 
> View attachment 2524772


And is that not their right as a human being to be able to choose what they do with their PC ?

What is it your business that they live in "Wonderland" ?

The issue remains regards vDDG IOD/CCD, your opinion on this matter does not change this .........


----------



## Mach3.2

Scoty said:


> All normal. Never need more then 3600. Whoever thinks they need more because of 2fps is living in Wonderland.
> 
> View attachment 2524772


Confirmed as much as we all thought, VDDG voltage capped at 1V max. 🤷‍♂️

By your logic, whoever need more than 60kph on their car are also living in Wonderland. 🤣

I'm sure you like running stock and that's your prerogative_(I respect that, nothing wrong with running stock)_. However, don't project your opinion of "oc is pointless" onto others, especially on an oc focused messaging board.

Like mongoled is saying, fact is there a bug with VDDG CCD/IOD voltage control on AGESA 1.2.0.4. Just because you don't need those for running XMP at 1800MHz FCLK doesn't mean everything is fine under the hood.


----------



## Scoty

mongoled said:


> The issue remains regards vDDG IOD/CCD, your opinion on this matter does not change this .........


but neither is yours!


----------



## mongoled

Scoty said:


> but neither is yours!


What are you talking about

Mine is not an opinion

😂 😂


----------



## Hale59

mongoled said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> Mine is not an opinion
> 
> 😂 😂


Sorry to say, but Scoty does not OC. He knows nothing about OC. He is the wrong guy to talk to.


----------



## mongoled

Hale59 said:


> Sorry to say, but Scoty does not OC. He knows nothing about OC. He is the wrong guy to talk to.


Not really "talking" to him, more like replying to the rubbish he is writing (for the record that is my opinion 🤣🤣), maybe its a langauge thing, not going to bother anymore with them ...


----------



## Scoty

Hale59 said:


> Sorry to say, but Scoty does not OC. He knows nothing about OC. He is the wrong guy to talk to.


I know more then you but i dont need oc.


----------



## Hale59

Scoty said:


> I know more then you but i dont need oc.


How do you know that?
A guy that made a post sometime back asking for help how to overclock a Ryzen 3100.
Adding you to 'My Ignore' list.


----------



## stewwy

What's the best bios to run for a mildly overclocked 5950x, Samsung b-die 3200cl14 running at 3800 cl16 currently on A.A0 VDDG is 1.02/1.06
I take it later bios all have the VDDG 1V bug.


----------



## Cidious

That figures. I know for a fact that my CPU doesn't like 1900IF with 1v VDDG IOD. Needs 1.05v or so. That's why I looked weird at ZenTimings when I saw 0.9xx something while I was sure I had set 1.05v... 

Thanks for clearing that up. Was busy with other things in the mean time. Flashing back AA0 was a pain in the ass too. Because of the IOD instability it was a pain in the ass to get into MFlash without it freezing. When I finally managed to select the file it fully flashed it but it was corrupted. took a usb with a fresh AA0 and the flashback button to solve it. Be aware.


----------



## Luggage

Cidious said:


> That figures. I know for a fact that my CPU doesn't like 1900IF with 1v VDDG IOD. Needs 1.05v or so. That's why I looked weird at ZenTimings when I saw 0.9xx something while I was sure I had set 1.05v...
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. Was busy with other things in the mean time. Flashing back AA0 was a pain in the ass too. Because of the IOD instability it was a pain in the ass to get into MFlash without it freezing. When I finally managed to select the file it fully flashed it but it was corrupted. took a usb with a fresh AA0 and the flashback button to solve it. Be aware.


Always change back to default before flashing.


----------



## Cidious

Luggage said:


> Always change back to default before flashing.


Yeah this ^^. Like I said. I was busy with my server in the meantime. Didn't pay much attention to it all. and not paying attention it took me more time to sort it lol


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

Guys i'm currently on A91bios and running 2x16DR at 3733C14 but can you tell me are any of the later bios better for clocking? i'd like to tune my voltages down - mem is at 1.48v in bios and the ones on the I/O on chip are higher than i'd like too...(will find them out and edit in)

Thanks in advance


----------



## mongoled

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> Guys i'm currently on A91bios and running 2x16DR at 3733C14 but can you tell me are any of the later bios better for clocking? i'd like to tune my voltages down - mem is at 1.48v in bios and the ones on the I/O on chip are higher than i'd like too...(will find them out and edit in)
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can tell you my experience from a 5600x POV. 

I've used every bios up from A91, I've always updated to the latest BIOS and more or less my results are the same.

So there has not been a BIOS which I've decided to "sit on"

The only BIOS that I did "sit on" was the A85, I think it's the last BIOS that allows "CPU Boost Override" to be set over 200 mhz.

Bear in mind, I'm not a overclockers who participates in online benchmarks so I've not done any in depth investigation on how BIOS performance varies across all applications. 

Just the usual, AIDA64, Sisoft Sandra, Cinebench, etc etc. 

🙂


----------



## aditrex

Luggage said:


> Always change back to default before flashing.


this motherboard does it for no need to tbh i do it anyways but i know unify x570 resets itself before going into flash options


----------



## Spilly44

I gather Arctic Cooling have changed the mounting of the Freezer 2 coolers.Does anyone know if the new versions still fit the Unify.?Ta for any help
John


----------



## kmellz

Spilly44 said:


> I gather Arctic Cooling have changed the mounting of the Freezer 2 coolers.Does anyone know if the new versions still fit the Unify.?Ta for any help
> John


Not sure if they have even newer ones, but yes the ones I'm using fit fine


----------



## Spilly44

Anyone got a link to the modded A.42 bios.seem to have lost it.Thanks


----------



## Scoty

New Beta out.
7C35vAB3(Beta version)


Windows 11 Support.
Update to AMD ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.3c



https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAB3.zip


----------



## mongoled

vDDG IOD/CCD now applying the correct voltages though 

ZenTimings no longer detects vDIMM/MEMVtt and thats something I have not seen happening for a very long time ....


----------



## aditrex

Scoty said:


> New Beta out.
> 7C35vAB3(Beta version)
> 
> 
> Windows 11 Support.
> Update to AMD ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.3c
> have u had time to test out? anything new?
> 
> 
> https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAB3.zip


----------



## aditrex

damn i wrote a question but guess it didnt work on my phone anyways did this bios give us any new stuff like updated smu?


----------



## KedarWolf

Spilly44 said:


> Anyone got a link to the modded A.42 bios.seem to have lost it.Thanks








E7C35AMS.A42







drive.google.com


----------



## Spilly44

KedarWolf said:


> E7C35AMS.A42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thank you Sir.Much appreciated


----------



## Mephistophlz

Spilly44 said:


> I gather Arctic Cooling have changed the mounting of the Freezer 2 coolers.Does anyone know if the new versions still fit the Unify.?Ta for any help
> John


Ran across this and not sure if you received an answer. Yes, the Ryzen offset mount works on X570 Unify. Not sure if it makes much difference, but mounts without touching any components.


----------



## Mephistophlz

I am running BIOS A.A0 and have a problem with temperature display in Q-Code LEDs. It works when running default settings but doesn't (shows 35, 36, or 37 a lot) when memory and CPU settings set more normally (RAM tuned, PBO2, CO, AutoOC, etc.).

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## RosaPanteren

Mephistophlz said:


> I am running BIOS A.A0 and have a problem with temperature display in Q-Code LEDs. It works when running default settings but doesn't (shows 35, 36, or 37 a lot) when memory and CPU settings set more normally (RAM tuned, PBO2, CO, AutoOC, etc.).
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?


Q-led no temp issue can usually be solved by removing power cord for for 30 seconds or so.... I’ve seen that some recommend pressing start button when power cord is removed as well, no idea if this is actually needed


----------



## dk_mic

dk_mic said:


> Somehow windows 10 uses the weakest core of my second (CCD1) quite a lot. Default single threaded workload goes to the best cores on CCD0, as expected. But why is it choosing core 15 which seems to be the weakest of the bunch? I can observe this all the time. BIOS A80 and most recent chipset drivers from AMD, CPPC settings are enabled (=auto) i believe.
> See screenshots (I dont use CTR, but it gives an okay estimate about core quality i think). The preferred cores on CCD1 (according to Ryzen Master: 11 best and 13 second) don't seem to be preferred by the OS..
> View attachment 2479469
> View attachment 2479470


This issue is *finally* fixed for me with the new AMD chipset drivers just released for Windows 10 and 11. Not sure what caused it to start with, but I guess CTR


https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## Spilly44

Fixed here as well.Using Win10 still and messing with 11.11 seems slighlty more responsive.Going to try it on a fresh install


----------



## T3XX

Well yall I am back to the forums lol... been a long time since I have posted anything. I am upgrading my CPU from the 3800X to the 5900X and I am wondering what is the best memory to buy or will my current memory (Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK) still work? I had it OCed to 3733 on the 3800X but it took a lot of time. I was doing some research and seen (Gskill F4-3800C14D-32GTZN) and wondering if I would better off going with a new kit? I was in a discord group that someone made in this thread and was wondering if its still active? Thanks! Will also need advice on the new CPU and want settings to go with as in a all core OC or just leave it stock and let it do its thing or if yall recommend some settings? thanks in advance! glad to be back finally!


----------



## dk_mic

F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK is dual rank bdie and not the worst bin. After properly tuning it to what the CPU/Motherboard can handle, differences compared to F4-3800C14D-32GTZN will be minimal.You will likely end up with 1900 Mhz Infinity Fabric and 3800 CL16 or CL14 on the memory, but ymmv
All core OC on Zen3 is useful for rendering, benchmarks and such, for daily use you want to look into PBO and curve optimizer.


----------



## T3XX

dk_mic said:


> F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK is dual rank bdie and not the worst bin. After properly tuning it to what the CPU/Motherboard can handle, differences compared to F4-3800C14D-32GTZN will be minimal.You will likely end up with 1900 Mhz Infinity Fabric and 3800 CL16 or CL14 on the memory, but ymmv
> All core OC on Zen3 is useful for rendering, benchmarks and such, for daily use you want to look into PBO and curve optimizer.


Thanks I did end up buying this kit (Gskill F4-3600C14D-32GTZN) this should help out right? seems like a great kit and I will sell my older kit. It shows good to go for our MB so should be a good kit I believe. What you think?


----------



## dk_mic

It's a really really good kit. I just think, at this point there (choosing between higher end bdie bins), there are other things holding you back, like the IMC of the CPU. Great memory though and you will end up with a really good set of tight timings, if you spend some time and dial them in.


----------



## T3XX

dk_mic said:


> It's a really really good kit. I just think, at this point there (choosing between higher end bdie bins), there are other things holding you back, like the IMC of the CPU. Great memory though and you will end up with a really good set of tight timings, if you spend some time and dial them in.


 Thanks.! Any recommendations as far as overclocking the 5900X? I have always been the type to do an all core overclock but I am been reading up on the 5900X and seems like its not really an thing to do anymore.


----------



## dk_mic

You will loose single core boost with a fixed all core OC, that is one big issue. Read up on some guides regarding PBO.. Find your max IF, dial in PPT, TDC, EDC. If you have the time, find stable curve optimizer values for each core (check with CoreCycler). Thing is, you can tweak so many aspect of this platform, it can get overwhelming and the only real difference you will see are some synthetic benchmark scores. Also, you can optimize the CPU for different workloads. PBO settings that result in maximum cinebench multicore scores will not shine in single core..
Zen3 has been out a year and there are plenty of ressources available, have fun messing with the CPU!


----------



## T3XX

All right y'all I need some help. I am so use to doing overclocking the way it's always been done. Therefore..... This new way of doing it just has me spinning around lol... Can someone at least give me a basic out of the box changes you/we should all do with the 5900x in our bios. 

I would be eternally grateful! If you really would want to help a guy out, I have discord to either text or voice chat to get some real help. I enjoy learning new things but for some reason having an issue with this.


----------



## Rafael_Morales

mongoled said:


> vDDG IOD/CCD now applying the correct voltages though
> 
> ZenTimings no longer detects vDIMM/MEMVtt and thats something I have not seen happening for a very long time ....
> 
> View attachment 2526613



Please send me your overclocking profile. I have 5600x +Unify+ FlareX 3200MHZCL14 B.die I can't use CR1T with last original AB3 bios. Are you using AB3 Mod?

EDIT.

How did you manage to use the SMU 56.52 in the last BIOS? Is this the Bios Mod? It seems that my problems are because of the SMU, I saw that before you had SMU 56.53 just like the one Asus uses. It seems that all overclocking issues are SMU related.


----------



## mongoled

Rafael_Morales said:


> Please send me your overclocking profile. I have 5600x +Unify+ FlareX 3200MHZCL14 B.die I can't use CR1T with last original AB3 bios. Are you using AB3 Mod?
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> How did you manage to use the SMU 56.52 in the last BIOS? Is this the Bios Mod? It seems that my problems are because of the SMU, I saw that before you had SMU 56.53 just like the one Asus uses. It seems that all overclocking issues are SMU related.


I believe SMU 56.53 came with agesa 1.2.0.4 but it was a catastrophe. The AB3 comes with 56.52 which is working as previous agesa 1.2.0.3c bios

56.53 limits VDDG IOD/CCD to a maximum of 1v 

😔


----------



## Rafael_Morales

@mongoled 
CR 1T totally unstable in my settings. Could you send me your overclocking profile?
Thanks !


AB3 BIOS.


----------



## mongoled

Rafael_Morales said:


> @mongoled
> CR 1T totally unstable in my settings. Could you send me your overclocking profile?
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> AB3 BIOS.
> View attachment 2532607


Here is one of my saved results

You should relax the tRFC settings and you will need between 1.52-1.58v for tRCDRD 14 thats if your modules can handle it ...


----------



## Rafael_Morales

Ok I will try to use your latencies, thanks!
Are you using the latest BIOS?


----------



## malakudi

When we will get official AB0 BIOS? I don't like using beta BIOS and AA0 had some issues, so I am still on A90. Maybe a new BIOS will come early next year for the Zen3 with 3D cache chips?


----------



## Rafael_Morales

mongoled said:


> Here is one of my saved results
> 
> You should relax the tRFC settings and you will need between 1.52-1.58v for tRCDRD 14 thats if your modules can handle it ...
> 
> View attachment 2532610


SMU 56.53 BIOS A.A0 is this the best?

Which one on this list is the best?





MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## mongoled

Rafael_Morales said:


> SMU 56.53 BIOS A.A0 is this the best?
> 
> Which one on this list is the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI X570 UNIFY - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Boy do i dislike these types of question!

Please define what is "best" ??????

Best Performance
Best stability
Best tweakability
Best consistency 

Best what .............

Put the time in and experiment with the BIOSs as everybody system is different, whats good for one person may be terrible for another ................


----------



## Rafael_Morales

mongoled said:


> Boy do i dislike these types of question!
> 
> Please define what is "best" ??????
> 
> Best Performance
> Best stability
> Best tweakability
> Best consistency
> 
> Best what .............
> 
> Put the time in and experiment with the BIOSs as everybody system is different, whats good for one person may be terrible for another ................


😁

Better for overclocking, better for stability, better for performance.


It seems that bios A.A0 is the best in this regard.

If I'm wrong correct me, thank you very much!


----------



## malakudi

mongoled said:


> I believe SMU 56.53 came with agesa 1.2.0.4 but it was a catastrophe. The AB3 comes with 56.52 which is working as previous agesa 1.2.0.3c bios
> 
> 56.53 limits VDDG IOD/CCD to a maximum of 1v
> 
> 😔


Vermeer SMU 56.50 => A.90 BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.2
Vermeer SMU 56.53 => A.A0 BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.3B
Vermeer SMU 56.58 => A.B2 test BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.4A (the one with the voltage issue)
Vermeer SMU 56.52(???) => A.B3 beta BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.3C (????)

The latter is definitely a frankenstein BIOS build from MSI, since all other manufacturers deliver SMU 56.53 for Vermeer for AGESA 1.2.0.3C. AGESA 's 1.2.0.3C only difference from 1.2.0.3B should be the inclusion of SMU 64.50 for the 5XXX Cezanne APUs (1.2.0.3B had 64.46) and the TPM enabled by default.
Actually 56.53 is used since 1.2.0.3A, so I don't know where 56.52 comes from.

So that's why I wonder when MSI will have a correct A.B0 release BIOS. I guess they wait for a fix of SMU 56.58 but I think they should have released a correct AGESA 1.2.0.3C with 56.53 and not 56.52.


----------



## Rafael_Morales

malakudi said:


> Vermeer SMU 56.50 => A.90 BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.2
> Vermeer SMU 56.53 => A.A0 BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.3B
> Vermeer SMU 56.58 => A.B2 test BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.4A (the one with the voltage issue)
> Vermeer SMU 56.52(???) => A.B3 beta BIOS => AGESA 1.2.0.3C (????)
> 
> The latter is definitely a frankenstein BIOS build from MSI, since all other manufacturers deliver SMU 56.53 for Vermeer for AGESA 1.2.0.3C. AGESA 's 1.2.0.3C only difference from 1.2.0.3B should be the inclusion of SMU 64.50 for the 5XXX Cezanne APUs (1.2.0.3B had 64.46) and the TPM enabled by default.
> Actually 56.53 is used since 1.2.0.3A, so I don't know where 56.52 comes from.
> 
> So that's why I wonder when MSI will have a correct A.B0 release BIOS. I guess they wait for a fix of SMU 56.58 but I think they should have released a correct AGESA 1.2.0.3C with 56.53 and not 56.52.



It's really complicated, I didn't expect this MSI Unify to be so bad. I can't get stability with DRAM 3800CL14. Only CL16 this is a G.Skill FlareX B.Die, 4000Mhz no chance, I have error 07.


----------



## malakudi

Rafael_Morales said:


> It's really complicated, I didn't expect this MSI Unify to be so bad. I can't get stability with DRAM 3800CL14. Only CL16 this is a G.Skill FlareX B.Die, 4000Mhz no chance, I have error 07.


I have the same setup as you, 3800 CL16 is very easy, 3800 CL 15 needs 1,45+ VDIMM, 3800CL14 with tRCDRD 15 is possible with 1,5 VDIMM, 3800 CL 14 with tRCDRD 14 is very difficult.


----------



## Rafael_Morales

malakudi said:


> I have the same setup as you, 3800 CL16 is very easy, 3800 CL 15 needs 1,45+ VDIMM, 3800CL14 with tRCDRD 15 is possible with 1,5 VDIMM, 3800 CL 14 with tRCDRD 14 is very difficult.


With our friend's tips and settings, I got good results.
Thank @mongoled


----------



## mongoled

Rafael_Morales said:


> With our friend's tips and settings, I got good results.
> Thank @mongoled


Great! Post your results, which setting helped the most? 

😊


----------



## Rafael_Morales

@mongoled

What really helped were these settings. I'll send the result soon.
Now I will format the PC. hahahaha


----------



## Luggage

malakudi said:


> I have the same setup as you, 3800 CL16 is very easy, 3800 CL 15 needs 1,45+ VDIMM, 3800CL14 with tRCDRD 15 is possible with 1,5 VDIMM, 3800 CL 14 with tRCDRD 14 is very difficult.


I have the same results, rock stable 3800 14-15 2T. But also the 07 as soon as I try anything over 1900. With 5800x.
With very old bios I could boot 2000 1 in 5 boots but very unstable, now it just won’t train at all.


----------



## mongoled

Luggage said:


> I have the same results, rock stable 3800 14-15 2T. But also the 07 as soon as I try anything over 1900. With 5800x.
> With very old bios I could boot 2000 1 in 5 boots but very unstable, now it just won’t train at all.


With the latest bios I've found that I could lower vDDP to voltages I couldnt do before and in combination with PLL 1.8V voltage can get my system to boot more reliably at certain FCLK higher than 1900.

For example I would play with 0.86/7 for vDDP in combination with 1.87/9 for PLL 1.8v voltage.

Once I find a good combo it will work with more consistency but never perfect..


----------



## Rafael_Morales

@mongoled Thank !!


----------



## Rafael_Morales

Here's a taste of what the 5600x can do. Better samples yield even better.


----------



## aditrex

@*mongoled u dont mind looking into my weird high latency what could be wrong here? win10*


----------



## aditrex

aditrex said:


> @*mongoled u dont mind looking into my weird high latency what could be wrong here? win10*


with just downgrading from latest bios to older version i shaved 5ns how is even posible MSI ****ed us so much with latest crap? swear to god never buying msi product


----------



## Luggage

aditrex said:


> @*mongoled u dont mind looking into my weird high latency what could be wrong here? win10*


You don’t want that software or any services that has to do with rgb or monitoring running while your bench with Aida, and run it a few times.


----------



## aditrex

Luggage said:


> You don’t want that software or any services that has to do with rgb or monitoring running while your bench with Aida, and run it a few times.


yea im fully aware of that there is reason i got msi unify no rgb at all in my pc and windows is clean aswell so no veriations there


----------



## TimeDrapery

aditrex said:


> yea im fully aware of that there is reason i got msi unify no rgb at all in my pc and windows is clean aswell so no veriations there


No, close whatever program is running behind AIDA64


----------



## aditrex

it is just virtual mixer i use it instead of windows one


----------



## sendap

@Rafael_Morales 
I never went past BIOS A90 (Agesa 1.2.0.2 / SMU 56.50.0). It has been stable forever now with my RAM OC. For me there is no need to update the BIOS for now. 1.2.0.5 may change my mind (Beta coming very soon as first 1.2.0.5 have been spotted on Chinese Servers)


----------



## Luggage

Agesa 1205 test beta bios AGESA 1205 - Google Drive


----------



## dk_mic

new options I have seen (downloaded eder's mod bios posted at german ram oc discord)

vddg voltages per ccd
frequency override from -1000 to +200

performance, quick test:
- can't boot anything higher than 1933 IF (wasn't able to before, only on some other, older beta bios)

comparing with AA0 bios (1.2.0.3b, SMU 56.53.0)

with identical settings i get similar nT performance in CB23, 3D Mark CPU
1T and nT CPU-Z performance tanks (675 vs 693, 12961 vs 13221)

telemetry reports 105% under cb23, probably needs adjusting
overall, voltages seems lower, maybe possible to run lower CO values

quick check shows no change in ram latency/read/write/copy/L3 cache (win10,5950x)

i am back at AA0


----------



## Luggage

dk_mic said:


> new options I have seen (downloaded eder's mod bios posted at german ram oc discord)
> 
> vddg voltages per ccd
> frequency override from -1000 to +200
> 
> performance, quick test:
> - can't boot anything higher than 1933 IF (wasn't able to before, only on some other, older beta bios)
> 
> comparing with AA0 bios (1.2.0.3b, SMU 56.53.0)
> 
> with identical settings i get similar nT performance in CB23, 3D Mark CPU
> 1T and nT CPU-Z performance tanks (693 vs 675, 12961 vs 13221)
> 
> telemetry reports 105% under cb23, probably needs adjusting
> overall, voltages seems lower, maybe possible to run lower CO values
> 
> quick check shows no change in ram latency/read/write/copy/L3 cache (win10,5950x)
> 
> i am back at AA0


on my 5800x vid_limit is 1.425 from 1.5 before


----------



## mongoled

dk_mic said:


> new options I have seen (downloaded eder's mod bios posted at german ram oc discord)
> 
> vddg voltages per ccd
> frequency override from -1000 to +200
> 
> performance, quick test:
> - can't boot anything higher than 1933 IF (wasn't able to before, only on some other, older beta bios)
> 
> comparing with AA0 bios (1.2.0.3b, SMU 56.53.0)
> 
> with identical settings i get similar nT performance in CB23, 3D Mark CPU
> 1T and nT CPU-Z performance tanks (675 vs 693, 12961 vs 13221)
> 
> telemetry reports 105% under cb23, probably needs adjusting
> overall, voltages seems lower, maybe possible to run lower CO values
> 
> quick check shows no change in ram latency/read/write/copy/L3 cache (win10,5950x)
> 
> i am back at AA0





Luggage said:


> on my 5800x vid_limit is 1.425 from 1.5 before


Thanks for the feedback guys.

1.425v, doh, thats a huge drop!


----------



## Luggage

mongoled said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> 1.425v, doh, thats a huge drop!


Someone in ASUS board thread said you get vid back with edc and/or ppt at stock value, that might be so but not very interesting…


----------



## Cidious

MSI's bios releases have been a ****show for quite some time now. Next board will surely be an ASUS seeing my two X570 ASUS boards (Pro WS X570 ACE and X570i Strix) never had any weird quirks with 3000 and 5000 series.. and steady releases.. with the latest agesas that are stable. Not like MSI making these frankenstein versions every time because they can't implement the latest stuff properly. This is just the next round of frankenstein programming from MSI stitching old and new stuff together to make it work.... it's getting boring and shows clearly they don't have a capable development team at the wheel.


----------



## mongoled

Well ive gone back to A85 seeing the performance degradation we are seeing with the newer BIOSs


----------



## Luggage

Cidious said:


> MSI's bios releases have been a ****show for quite some time now. Next board will surely be an ASUS seeing my two X570 ASUS boards (Pro WS X570 ACE and X570i Strix) never had any weird quirks with 3000 and 5000 series.. and steady releases.. with the latest agesas that are stable. Not like MSI making these frankenstein versions every time because they can't implement the latest stuff properly. This is just the next round of frankenstein programming from MSI stitching old and new stuff together to make it work.... it's getting boring and shows clearly they don't have a capable development team at the wheel.


What specific issues? Because reading the crosshair thread these last 1205 betas seem to be very similar between MSI and ASUS…


----------



## Eder

Latest beta modded with unlocked menu's + cpu vddp bios drive


----------



## cosita88

Eder said:


> Latest beta modded with unlocked menu's + cpu vddp bios drive


What is the usefulness of the hidden menus?

Thanks


----------



## Sakaana303

cosita88 said:


> What is the usefulness of the hidden menus?


Simply more options to set-up. Some are helpful for optimizing your Curve Optimizer settings for example.
But to tell the truth: Most of them aren`t really needed.


----------



## thigobr

Eder said:


> Latest beta modded with unlocked menu's + cpu vddp bios drive


@Eder do you know if this hidden ASPM setting can be unlocked? Or any other way to control ASPM from the UEFI? Looking for ways to reduce idle power usage... On the Asus boards it seems to work well


----------



## 3iswolf

Hi,
i got here an brand new X570S Unify Max with an 5950X. I used i the last 8 years only Asus MBs. All in all, i miss a lot of features in the bios..

But my biggest concern is that i hear the USB Disconnect sound in windows. Sometimes while gaming, somtimes while chilling on the browser. 

Bios is reset to default. Sadly, there is just one avaible bios to try.

Has anyone else problems with usb on this mb?


----------



## Scoty

Final Bios 7C35vAB out:

Support Windows 11
Update to AMD ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.5

Same like the latest Beta.

MEG X570 UNIFY (msi.com)


----------



## Luggage

Scoty said:


> Final Bios 7C35vAB out:
> 
> Support Windows 11
> Update to AMD ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.5
> 
> Same like the latest Beta.
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY (msi.com)


Is VID still limited to <=1.425 if you set edc higher than 140?


----------



## Rafael_Morales

Has anyone else tested it? Nothing changed ?


----------



## Luggage

Well I guess I'll test it tonight or tomorrow - _sigh_ I used to look forward to it...


----------



## aditrex

Rafael_Morales said:


> Has anyone else tested it? Nothing changed ?


ifs same as previous beta then this bios is absolute dogshit bios u can ever have i will just wait for some people to confirm that


----------



## DarkEchoes

3iswolf said:


> Hi,
> i got here an brand new X570S Unify Max with an 5950X. I used i the last 8 years only Asus MBs. All in all, i miss a lot of features in the bios..
> 
> But my biggest concern is that i hear the USB Disconnect sound in windows. Sometimes while gaming, somtimes while chilling on the browser.
> 
> Bios is reset to default. Sadly, there is just one avaible bios to try.
> 
> Has anyone else problems with usb on this mb?


Common problem on X570 motherboards. Just Google "X570 USB disconnect" and you'll see what I mean. Currently there is no one solution to this, it seems to depend on various factors. Some things you can try:


Disable global c-state.
If your graphics card supports PCIE 4.0, force PCIE 3.0 in the BIOS.
Try a powered USB hub for your USB devices.


----------



## Audioboxer

Anyone tested AGESA 1.2.0.5 final to see if the voltage cap when you raise EDC is away?


----------



## mongoled

Audioboxer said:


> Anyone tested AGESA 1.2.0.5 final to see if the voltage cap when you raise EDC is away?


Everybody waiting on everyone else

Usually I would have done this by now, just waiting to see if anyone else will instead

😂😂😂


----------



## Audioboxer

mongoled said:


> Everybody waiting on everyone else
> 
> Usually I would have done this by now, just waiting to see if anyone else will instead
> 
> 😂😂😂


Nothing out for the B550 yet so it's not like I can do it lol.


----------



## Luggage

Audioboxer said:


> Anyone tested AGESA 1.2.0.5 final to see if the voltage cap when you raise EDC is away?


Same behavior as beta


http://imgur.com/a/d5cReXo


you can still set higher than 140 in ryzen master if you set auto in bios but this way you cant exceed mb limits


----------



## Audioboxer

Luggage said:


> Same behavior as beta
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/d5cReXo
> 
> 
> you can still set higher than 140 in ryzen master if you set auto in bios but this way you cant exceed mb limits


Boooo.


----------



## Luggage

Took some time because Hydra diagnostics in precision mode takes forever when you have to log in after every crash.

1205 precision mode


http://imgur.com/c2IsE4l


vs
1203 normal diagnose


http://imgur.com/96bVSrv


----------



## Luggage

Luggage said:


> Took some time because Hydra diagnostics in precision mode takes forever when you have to log in after every crash.
> 
> 1205 precision mode
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/c2IsE4l
> 
> 
> vs
> 1203 normal diagnose
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/96bVSrv


Ok so I don't really want to run Hydra - any way to hack PCCP Prefered cores in windows to use the actually higher boosting ones?


----------



## aditrex

so in nutshell memory OC is kinda a joke in this latest bios guess ill stick with old one works flawless


----------



## Luggage

aditrex said:


> so in nutshell memory OC is kinda a joke in this latest bios guess ill stick with old one works flawless


Given I don’t run the tightest timings but I can still run the same as 1203c, well testing stability is not finished yet.
What’s not working for you?


http://imgur.com/a/akiMld3


----------



## Audioboxer

aditrex said:


> so in nutshell memory OC is kinda a joke in this latest bios guess ill stick with old one works flawless


Memory seems fine, it's CPU overclocking that is a joke. Either MSI are just making the beta BIOS final without fixing the "EDC bug", or it's AMD who have made this change and the manufacturers are just seeing it as a new "feature" of AGESA 1.2.0.5.

The fact you can use Ryzen master in Windows to get around the voltage limit means even if AMD see it as a new "feature" they've half assed its implementation. I swear if intel get their **** together with their next chip revision and cut down on the brute forcing of performance via power draw I'll seriously consider them when the time comes for me to go to "next gen" PC components.

AMD make far too many mistakes with software/the BIOS. Not to mention their hostility towards the OCing community at times.


----------



## Cidious

Audioboxer said:


> Memory seems fine, it's CPU overclocking that is a joke. Either MSI are just making the beta BIOS final without fixing the "EDC bug", or it's AMD who have made this change and the manufacturers are just seeing it as a new "feature" of AGESA 1.2.0.5.
> 
> The fact you can use Ryzen master in Windows to get around the voltage limit means even if AMD see it as a new "feature" they've half assed its implementation. I swear if intel get their **** together with their next chip revision and cut down on the brute forcing of performance via power draw I'll seriously consider them when the time comes for me to go to "next gen" PC components.
> 
> AMD make far too many mistakes with software/the BIOS. Not to mention their hostility towards the OCing community at times.


Mistakes? or Zen 3D incoming? it was the EXACT same story for degrading Zen 2 performance just before Zen 3 releasing.... just stating the facts make of it what you want...


----------



## Cidious

Warning! Latest AB bios for Unify (and ACE) have been pulled. Latest official bios is again 1.2.0.3c. Although I'm running AB for a while now without noticeable issues. Clearly something is wrong with it else they wouldn't just quietly pull it.


----------



## aditrex

yea makes sense for me every manual oc on memory just didnt want to boot for any price might be different for others but for me didnt want to work at all


----------



## mongoled

Cidious said:


> Warning! Latest AB bios for Unify (and ACE) have been pulled. Latest official bios is again 1.2.0.3c. Although I'm running AB for a while now without noticeable issues. Clearly something is wrong with it else they wouldn't just quietly pull it.


🤣 😂


----------



## edhutner

Damn MSI.
My next board probably will not be MSI again.


----------



## Luggage

edhutner said:


> Damn MSI.
> My next board probably will not be MSI again.


If msi pulls agesa 1205 i would except asus to pull it as well, and asrock and gigabyte havnt released beta even…


----------



## Luggage

Yea agesa 1206 incoming ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


----------



## aditrex

new beta bios online


----------



## Cidious

aditrex said:


> new beta bios online


"New" 

It's MSI we talking about.. They have a habit of Frankensteining old bios version with new ones stitched together to keep the boat afloat.. barely.. Seriously they are a bunch of clowns. At least ASRock knows they don't have the manpower and brain power to compete with early releases and they just always late. But rather a bit late than these kind of shenannigans... WCFTech (sponsored by MSI) always reporting MSI FIRST!!! to launch new Agesa... MSI puts a lot of effort into marketing.. less so in quality and employee care.


----------



## aditrex

have anyone tested yet new beta bios ?


----------



## Cidious

aditrex said:


> have anyone tested yet new beta bios ?


Yeap. Same same, different name it seems when looking at benchmarks. Although my system feels more snappy than before but that might as well have been the CMOS reset I did with it... Who knows.


----------



## guest22

Hi,
I thought I would join this thread as it's specific to the MEG X570 Unify and i'm sure I have tweaking to do, specifically of voltages.

I'm back on 1.2.0.3b AGESA BIOS after the 1.2.0.5 was pulled from the MSI page (and it now back up)
RAM is Teamgroup 8 Pack 2 x 16GB 3600C16
VDIMM set at 1.49V in BIOS. If I start going much over this, all it does it cause errors quicker in TestMem 5.
RAM main timings and sub timings are all manual
Turn around timings, misc items, on - die termination config and CAD bus timing config is all default (auto)
LLC, NorthBridge LLC and all other DigitPowerall advanced settings are left on auto.
I'm not overclocking my 5800X at all, it's left on default AMD PBO settings

Some observations when looking at other voltages and settings;
My auto voltages of CCD and IOD seem quite high, i'm sure the IOD should be around 50mv lower than VSOC. Maybe my board and/or CPU just likes volts
ClkDrvStr 20.0Ω seems quite low, should it be?
MemTest 2.5 runs without errors, as does TestMem 5 using the Extreme anta 777 config.
When I disable Gear Down Mode, I run into errors quite quickly
Running Karhu with CPU cache enabled will cause an error a few hours into the test - My guess is that's related to board voltages
Y cruncher runs without errors or problems, CPU temps do get very high but presumably this is the nature of the test
AIDA64 stress test was good for a few hours
Attempting to boot anything higher than 1900 FCLK is a no go. 2000 FCLK flat refuses to even POST. I believe this is BIOS related

Here are my AIDA scores and timings


----------



## zeze1980

Hello all
What is the expected frequency and timing limit for my RAM?
Note : the components of my device are the following:

*msi meg x570 unify 
amd 3600 
f4-3200c16-32gvk*


----------



## Spilly44

Bit of help please
Installed Win 11 on a spare nvme on my X570 unify but it has written to the Win10 nvme as well so after removing the Win11 nvme i have to press F9 every time it starts to select Win 10
Any way of fixing this?
Ta for any help
John


----------



## N2Gaming

Spilly44 said:


> Bit of help please
> Installed Win 11 on a spare nvme on my X570 unify but it has written to the Win10 nvme as well so after removing the Win11 nvme i have to press F9 every time it starts to select Win 10
> Any way of fixing this?
> Ta for any help
> John


I’d try a system restore to a point in time prior to installing win 11 to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Spilly44 said:


> Bit of help please
> Installed Win 11 on a spare nvme on my X570 unify but it has written to the Win10 nvme as well so after removing the Win11 nvme i have to press F9 every time it starts to select Win 10
> Any way of fixing this?
> Ta for any help
> John


<windows key> search for 'advanced system settings'
<System properties opens>
on bottom 'Startup- and recovery' - 'settings'
Change default operating system to Win11
unset 'time to display' if set

Hope this helps.


----------



## ItsCash

Anyone by chance have the MSI X570 Unify Bios Download- Build Date (8/5/2021) Bios- A.B1 (Don't know AGESA Ver.); Microcode- Rev. 0xA201016? Seems I have downloaded the new BETA bios, and now I'm getting the worst performance from 4.6 (A.B1) old bios to 4.0 (A.C1) new beta, and Whea Errors 19 at 3800/CL14. TIA.


----------



## Spilly44

Frietkot Louis said:


> <windows key> search for 'advanced system settings'
> <System properties opens>
> on bottom 'Startup- and recovery' - 'settings'
> Change default operating system to Win11
> unset 'time to display' if set
> 
> Hope this helps.


Worked.Thank you very much.Was set to Windows 11 but wanted Windows 10.Help appreciated
John


----------



## ItsCash

Why would be hitting 90 degrees on a 5900x MSI x570 unify default settings and 3600/1800 cl16 all started after installing bios update agesa 1205?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Spilly44 said:


> Worked.Thank you very much.Was set to Windows 11 but wanted Windows 10.Help appreciated
> John


Glad it helped. I misunderstood what you really wanted , but to be fair, I still have win11 installed but win10 is default here as well ;-)


----------



## ItsCash

This Idle no load or bench mark temps started acting volitile after updating to AGESA 1205, since have flashed back to 1203c but still having temp problems now. Been watching Task Manager and every 10-15 mins get a CPU load of 10% but no program showing up that I can see because spike last for about 5 seconds temps up to 80 them dies back down? Anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## cssorkinman

ItsCash said:


> This Idle no load or bench mark temps started acting volitile after updating to AGESA 1205, since have flashed back to 1203c but still having temp problems now. Been watching Task Manager and every 10-15 mins get a CPU load of 10% but no program showing up that I can see because spike last for about 5 seconds temps up to 80 them dies back down? Anyone have any idea what it could be?
> View attachment 2548607


I have a couple 5xxx's that will hit 90 + at default settings so I'm not too worried about it. The machine just pumps out as much performance as it can considering the cooling. If you want to bring it down a bit, try setting your curve optimiser to -.20 and see what happens to temps and boost behavior ( i actually run -.30).


----------



## ItsCash

Has anyone had this problem on the AMD 5900x x570 Unify, on stock values no oc at all? Hitting 90 degrees???


----------



## cssorkinman

That's actually working very well in my opinion - 90 C seems scary but it's just where the board draws the max temp line. If it wasn't getting such high boost clocks that would be different, but the max clocks are very good. If you are concerned about it, some things to try ( besides the obvious improved cooling solution) are adjusting the curve optimiser in bios to a "minus" value , limit the boost clocks in bios or adjust the TDP limit in the bios to a lower wattage value. 



ItsCash said:


> View attachment 2549266
> 
> Has anyone had this problem on the AMD 5900x x570 Unify, on stock values no oc at all? Hitting 90 degrees???


----------



## Luggage

ItsCash said:


> View attachment 2549266
> 
> Has anyone had this problem on the AMD 5900x x570 Unify, on stock values no oc at all? Hitting 90 degrees???


Pump still running, clogged block?
Very strange for it to appear suddenly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Examples of my 5800X running at 95 watt mode vs 65 watt mode . Pay attention to core temp , frequency and performance. 

Luggage did have a good point, you might check to see if the new bios has a lower default pump or fan speed setting than the old one you were using.


----------



## Luggage

cssorkinman said:


> Examples of my 5800X running at 95 watt mode vs 65 watt mode . Pay attention to core temp , frequency and performance.
> 
> Luggage did have a good point, you might check to see if the new bios has a lower default pump or fan speed setting than the old one you were using.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549286


New MSI bios - you have to re-enter everything. Did you forget to re-do fan curves?


----------



## ItsCash

Thanks for all the replies, before the1205 update I was running PBO( Manuel) PPT-185, TDC-120, EDC-140 Clocks would hit 4.5--4.6 gaming and temps with my MSI 360R Core liquid ( 8 months old) Temps would stay around 70-75 degrees after the update with same PBO values my system wouldn't even Boot so I had to CMOS and run everything on default...had my Ram also at 3800/CL16 with no Whea-Errors 19 or Errors 4hrs HCI Mem-Test stable. Now 3800/CL16 after flash back I crash no Boot, so I have just resorted back to 3600/CL16, and Stock Bios values and temps are out of control. I have reseated my Cooler 3 times with 3 different pastes with no luck. I have also idled in windows 10 desktop with my temps at points hitting 90 degrees and throttling down. Let me ask this does Device Manager show a description of the Bios Firmware in it? I could of swore I had a Listing in device manager that had " Device Firmware and System Firmware" now when I look it's totally gone?


----------



## Luggage

ItsCash said:


> Thanks for all the replies, before the1205 update I was running PBO( Manuel) PPT-185, TDC-120, EDC-140 Clocks would hit 4.5--4.6 gaming and temps with my MSI 360R Core liquid ( 8 months old) Temps would stay around 70-75 degrees after the update with same PBO values my system wouldn't even Boot so I had to CMOS and run everything on default...had my Ram also at 3800/CL16 with no Whea-Errors 19 or Errors 4hrs HCI Mem-Test stable. Now 3800/CL16 after flash back I crash no Boot, so I have just resorted back to 3600/CL16, and Stock Bios values and temps are out of control. I have reseated my Cooler 3 times with 3 different pastes with no luck. I have also idled in windows 10 desktop with my temps at points hitting 90 degrees and throttling down. Let me ask this does Device Manager show a description of the Bios Firmware in it? I could of swore I had a Listing in device manager that had " Device Firmware and System Firmware" now when I look it's totally gone?











MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread


Bit of help please Installed Win 11 on a spare nvme on my X570 unify but it has written to the Win10 nvme as well so after removing the Win11 nvme i have to press F9 every time it starts to select Win 10 Any way of fixing this? Ta for any help John search for 'advanced system settings' on...




www.overclock.net


----------



## CubanB

I'm looking at buying this board or another MSI X570 board. Just wanted to ask a question about fTPM?

ASUS boards for example, since Windows 11's release, they force the user to use either fTPM or a discreet TPM module.

Do the recent MSI BIOSES allow the user to disable all TPM options or is TPM forced?


----------



## ItsCash

CubanB said:


> I'm looking at buying this board or another MSI X570 board. Just wanted to ask a question about fTPM?
> 
> ASUS boards for example, since Windows 11's release, they force the user to use either fTPM or a discreet TPM module.
> 
> Do the recent MSI BIOSES allow the user to disable all TPM options or is TPM forced?


It is forced if you want to download Windows11.


----------



## CubanB

ItsCash said:


> It is forced if you want to download Windows11.


I'm not talking about from the software side. I'm talking about from the motherboard/hardware side, and from the BIOS options within the motherboard itself.


----------



## ItsCash

CubanB said:


> I'm not talking about from the software side. I'm talking about from the motherboard/hardware side, and from the BIOS options within the motherboard itself.


Got ya, the new BIOS updates turn on TPM, you can go into BIOS and turn it off if you wanted too.


----------



## CubanB

ItsCash said:


> Got ya, the new BIOS updates turn on TPM, you can go into BIOS and turn it off if you wanted too.


Good info, thanks.


----------



## Maximum Damage

ItsCash said:


> View attachment 2549266
> 
> Has anyone had this problem on the AMD 5900x x570 Unify, on stock values no oc at all? Hitting 90 degrees???



Yo

Make sure you pull the cmos battery after you flash the bios...drain all power from the board, boot to bios to make sure. then power off re add battery and setup bios. then test.


----------



## Maximum Damage

Everyone is making a HUGE mistake with this board not pulling the cmos battery. YOU MUST DO THAT every time you flash.


----------



## Luggage

Maximum Damage said:


> Everyone is making a HUGE mistake with this board not pulling the cmos battery. YOU MUST DO THAT every time you flash.


Why? 
How do you flash?
Why is not cmos-reset enough?
What problems have you had that was solved with removing the battery and not a reset/cold boot?


----------



## N2Gaming

I am curious why does the battery need to be pulled to reset the bios.

So flashing the bios under current settings with out resetting is good or bad.


----------



## Scoty

Maximum Damage said:


> Everyone is making a HUGE mistake with this board not pulling the cmos battery. YOU MUST DO THAT every time you flash.


You talk bullshit here. Normal clear cmos is enough.


----------



## Maximum Damage

Luggage said:


> Why?
> How do you flash?
> Why is not cmos-reset enough?
> What problems have you had that was solved with removing the battery and not a reset/cold boot?



I have had two of these boards and found removing cmos lowered cpu thermals and increased boost clocks.
why i have no idea, Ask msi engineers.


----------



## Maximum Damage

Scoty said:


> You talk bullshit here. Normal clear cmos is enough.


ok keep doing that.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

anyone tried the new 6c beta yet?


----------



## Audioboxer

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> anyone tried the new 6c beta yet?


MSI decided it would be a great idea not to release the beta for any of the Unify boards, you know, probably their most popular boards amongst enthusiasts. We're still waiting on it.

*edit* - I tell a lie, it's out today! Will check on my B550.


----------



## dk_mic

@Audioboxer 
where? can only see these





AGESA_1.2.0.6c - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Audioboxer

dk_mic said:


> @Audioboxer
> where? can only see these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA_1.2.0.6c - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Check the mobo support page on the MSI site MSI MEG B550 UNIFY X Motherboard

However, do NOT upgrade to it. This BIOS is even worse than 1.2.0.5. The new voltage cap is 1.2v for EDC above 140. Yes, you heard me right, VCORE is now limited to 1.2v.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global


Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING




www.msi.com





it's in here


----------



## dk_mic

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global
> 
> 
> Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's in here


still shows 7C35vAA for me.
But 1.2 VCore is a joke. I went back to 1.2.0.3 from 1.2.0.5, because even with stock powerlimits, it is just faster. I have a "platinum/silver" B2 5950x according to Hydra.


----------



## Audioboxer

dk_mic said:


> still shows 7C35vAA for me.
> But 1.2 VCore is a joke. I went back to 1.2.0.3 from 1.2.0.5, because even with stock powerlimits, it is just faster. I have a "platinum/silver" B2 5950x according to Hydra.


Page definitely has it, direct link https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAC3.zip

But yeah, I'd avoid. Unless anyone wants to confirm the behaviour I am getting on a B550 Unify X. That would actually be helpful if you can spend 5 minutes doing so, then flash back to where you are just now and reload saved profiles.


----------



## dk_mic

Audioboxer said:


> Page definitely has it, direct link https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAC3.zip
> 
> But yeah, I'd avoid. Unless anyone wants to confirm the behaviour I am getting on a B550 Unify X. That would actually be helpful if you can spend 5 minutes doing so, then flash back to where you are just now and reload saved profiles.


will test it, but later tonight
edit: i will pass after domdtxdissar's test on Unify-X X570s..


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

got a link to what happened?


----------



## dk_mic

[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread


@Audioboxer are you on an MSI board ? If yes, do you want to try some custom 1206B and see if your voltage lock issues are gone ? MSI never released 1.2.0.6b as far as I'm aware. Unless you have something not released to the public? lol But yes, MSI B550 Unify X.




www.overclock.net




just shows the same performance decrease and VCore cap at 1.425 as 1.2.0.5


----------



## Maximum Damage

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> anyone tried the new 6c beta yet?


I am running it now.


----------



## Maximum Damage

dk_mic said:


> [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> 
> 
> @Audioboxer are you on an MSI board ? If yes, do you want to try some custom 1206B and see if your voltage lock issues are gone ? MSI never released 1.2.0.6b as far as I'm aware. Unless you have something not released to the public? lol But yes, MSI B550 Unify X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just shows the same performance decrease and VCore cap at 1.425 as 1.2.0.5


i get 1.5v and over 16000 on cb23
idle 41c
max in cb run 81c
cpu pbo+, auto, 200 overboost, curv negative 5 5 20 20 20 20 20 20
5.05 ghz on 4 cores and 4950 on other 4
4900 all core load

Spec list
Lian Li O11d XL rog white case
MB X570 Unify
RAM 64 gig 3600
AIO H115i rgb pro xt cooler
PSU HX1000i psu
UPS APC 1500 S pro


----------



## dk_mic

Maximum Damage said:


> i get 1.5v and over 16000 on cb23
> idle 41c
> max in cb run 81c
> cpu pbo+, auto, 200 overboost, curv negative 5 5 20 20 20 20 20 20
> 5.05 ghz on 4 cores and 4950 on other 4
> 4900 all core load
> 
> Spec list
> Lian Li O11d XL rog white case
> MB X570 Unify
> RAM 64 gig 3600
> AIO H115i rgb pro xt cooler
> PSU HX1000i psu
> UPS APC 1500 S pro


if you set EDC higher than 140, it will be 1.425V VCore


----------



## aditrex

how is new beta bios any new tasters? 🤔


----------



## Luggage

aditrex said:


> how is new beta bios any new tasters? 🤔


Waiting for agesa 1207 since trying 1204,1205 was no fun and 1206 seems to more of the same.


----------



## Spilly44

With regard to the Arctic Cooling Freezer ll does anyone know which pipe is the inlet pipe into the block?
Many thanks for any help
Smiffy


----------



## bungloid

New Bios available, non-beta, 7C35vAC, AMD ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.6c 

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## JSHamlet234

Spilly44 said:


> With regard to the Arctic Cooling Freezer ll does anyone know which pipe is the inlet pipe into the block?
> Many thanks for any help


Which one feels cooler?


----------



## aditrex

bungloid said:


> New Bios available, non-beta, 7C35vAC, AMD ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.6c
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


not really people dont want to mess around with bad bios from msi everything from 1.0.03b was trash for me


----------



## edhutner

Anyone else having problem with getting to MSI support page MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global ?
For two days it cannot load on my browser. On mobile also.


----------



## FleischmannTV

Yes.


----------



## malakudi

edhutner said:


> Anyone else having problem with getting to MSI support page MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global ?
> For two days it cannot load on my browser. On mobile also.


Update your links, correct is MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global


----------



## malakudi

Luggage said:


> Waiting for agesa 1207 since trying 1204,1205 was no fun and 1206 seems to more of the same.


Can anyone provide a solid information on what is wrong with newer AGESA? As I understand all motherboards behave the same with newer AGESA, so it is not a fault of MSI or X570 Unify specific issue. The one issue is that VDDG cannot go above 1A, correct? If AMD decided that VDDG should be locked from higher values, I guess they know something more about their CPU than anyone else and this should not be considered a "bug". What other issues exist?


----------



## edhutner

malakudi said:


> Update your links, correct is MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global


Yes, thanks. You are correct my link (... support/MEG-X570-UNIFY) that i had for ages is not working any more, but the new one (... MEG-X570-UNIFY/support) is working.


----------



## Spilly44

JSHamlet234 said:


> Which one feels cooler?


Dont know yet.Had one before but it went faulty
Arctic refunded me.Going to get another with A-RGB
Thanks
John


----------



## AsianOni

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for awhile and this thread has been very useful.
I'm gonna upgrade to a 5900X soon and from what I understand, the least worst BIOS seems to be the 1.2.0.3b one ?

I'm currently running a 3600 @4.2/4.175Ghz for 1.25V with 4 sticks of 4000Mhz b-die.









Any chances I can still get similar results with the 5900X (or maybe even better) ?


----------



## aditrex

malakudi said:


> Can anyone provide a solid information on what is wrong with newer AGESA? As I understand all motherboards behave the same with newer AGESA, so it is not a fault of MSI or X570 Unify specific issue. The one issue is that VDDG cannot go above 1A, correct? If AMD decided that VDDG should be locked from higher values, I guess they know something more about their CPU than anyone else and this should not be considered a "bug". What other issues exist?


i had alot problems running same memory configuration last time i upgraded from corrent bios so im sticking to this for now till people will report back that never agesa are on pair with memory oc


----------



## dk_mic

aditrex said:


> i had alot problems running same memory configuration last time i upgraded from corrent bios so im sticking to this for now till people will report back that never agesa are on pair with memory oc


did you set voltages (SoC and VDDGs) and resistances accordingly when updating?
I run a slighter tighter profile and never had problems. This was also tested on the current 1.2.0.6.

By the way, your VDDP is crazy high, any reason for this?


----------



## aditrex

dk_mic said:


> did you set voltages (SoC and VDDGs) and resistances accordingly when updating?
> I run a slighter tighter profile and never had problems. This was also tested on the current 1.2.0.6.
> 
> By the way, your VDDP is crazy high, any reason for this?


it is set on auto. i did redo all my settings like above since it has bin stable now it just didnt want to boot also i did memory training but refused to boot so i didnt bother testing anymore


----------



## Scoty

Eder said:


> Latest beta modded with unlocked menu's + cpu vddp bios drive


can you update to final bios please, thx.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

dk_mic i have the same ram as you!! but have been wondering about my mem volts for ages...

Could you give me a few pointers where i could go lower? - i know they are a few relationships that need to be taken into account but cant quite remember what they are...

I've since moved to a 5800x btw and the latest bios agesa 1.06c


----------



## dk_mic

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> dk_mic i have the same ram as you!! but have been wondering about my mem volts for ages...
> 
> Could you give me a few pointers where i could go lower? - i know they are a few relationships that need to be taken into account but cant quite remember what they are...
> 
> I've since moved to a 5800x btw and the latest bios agesa 1.06c


post zen timings in the Ryzen RAM OC thread!
I am not really qualified. You should be able to run IF at 1900.
But you got a rather tight profile already, there might be some gains you can achieve, but nothing you will actually feel.


----------



## Spilly44

Hi All
Got a sabrent 1tb in top nvme and 2 samsung 970 evos in raid 0.
Have tried to add 2 x 500gb laptop drives in raid 0 as well on sata ports but they are not showing up under the raid setup.They do however show up under windows 10.
Amy ideas anyone?Ta for any help.
John


----------



## Spilly44

Cleared bios.Working now.
John


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> dk_mic i have the same ram as you!! but have been wondering about my mem volts for ages...
> 
> Could you give me a few pointers where i could go lower? - i know they are a few relationships that need to be taken into account but cant quite remember what they are...
> 
> I've since moved to a 5800x btw and the latest bios agesa 1.06c


I've posted in the RAM thread, but can't work out what to change the RTT values to in the BIOS, they're all just values in OHMs not 6/3/3 like has been suggested, but 80OHms ets etc... should the value I pick be roughly 6x, 3x, 3x my ProcODT?


----------



## dk_mic

those are dividers of 240:
RZQ/6 = 240 / 6 = 40 Ohm
RZQ/3 = 240 / 3 = 80 Ohm

here is a relaxed and more tight b-die profile for zen3


----------



## Luggage

1207beta finally dropped


https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAD2.zip


----------



## Scoty

Luggage said:


> 1207beta finally dropped
> 
> 
> https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C35vAD2.zip


Its for x570 Unify? Dont see on Homepage.


----------



## Luggage

Scoty said:


> Its for x570 Unify? Dont see on Homepage.


Yes








[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## aditrex

i doubt this is worth updating if ur using 5000 none 3d


----------



## reantum

View attachment 2561848

Hi everyone. 5800x3d with 4400mhz cl19 viper steel ram.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

aditrex said:


> i doubt this is worth updating if ur using 5000 none 3d


This is supposed to stop the tpm bug in windows 11. if it works, its very much worth installing.


----------



## Luggage

reantum said:


> View attachment 2561848
> 
> Hi everyone. 5800x3d with 4400mhz cl19 viper steel ram.


Please


http://imgur.com/a/P8FyRzy


----------



## reantum

Luggage said:


> Please
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/P8FyRzy


Thank you


----------



## KedarWolf

5950x $548 USD.









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor : Electronics


Buy AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## aditrex

so far all good also with memory oc it went straight to my old 3800 tight timings with beta bios but there is still stuttering in warzone caldera which i hoped it will go away but sems like it just amd driver issues afterall


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

aditrex said:


> so far all good also with memory oc it went straight to my old 3800 tight timings with beta bios but there is still stuttering in warzone caldera which i hoped it will go away but sems like it just amd driver issues afterall


I mean there's loads of reasons Warzone could stutter, are you on windows 11? do you still get tpm stuttering??


----------



## aditrex

nah im on 10 it is amd driver issue with game engine it is acknowledged by amd in drivers bug now after rumbling for ever actually since caldera came out


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

aditrex said:


> nah im on 10 it is amd driver issue with game engine it is acknowledged by amd in drivers bug now after rumbling for ever actually since caldera came out


AMD CPU or GPU? Got a link? I play Warzone so am interested. Thanks


----------



## Luggage

1207 changed from beta to "stable"

If anyone is interested


----------



## reantum

Luggage said:


> 1207 changed from beta to "stable"
> 
> If anyone is interested


Hello bro. Still there's a problem about this bios. Where's the Curve Optimizer? Beside that, still when i want to boot with 1,900 FLCK still getting 07 bios code. When i change this flck to 1,933 everythink okey with that and bios boots 1,900 FLCK. When i use 1.2.0.7 one, L3 Cache scores so bad. 










PBO2 Tuner. -30. Stable and 1hr OCCT Extreme passed. I've question. I have to open this program every single time?


----------



## aditrex

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> AMD CPU or GPU? Got a link? I play Warzone so am interested. Thanks


cant see stutters on video at all it is not related to fps drops... it is constant stutter in general every 5-10 sec. very bad.. 5800x and 6800xt previous week i sold that gpu now i downgraded to 1080 ti and game is buttery smooth


----------



## reantum

Hello everyone. Finally, MSI upgraded our 1.2.0.7. You can download from here and then set everything you want, including "Curve Optimizer and AMD Overclock" AMD 500s AGESA ComboPIV2 1.2.0.7 - Google Drive


----------



## stewwy

reantum said:


> Hello bro. Still there's a problem about this bios. Where's the Curve Optimizer? Beside that, still when i want to boot with 1,900 FLCK still getting 07 bios code. When i change this flck to 1,933 everythink okey with that and bios boots 1,900 FLCK. When i use 1.2.0.7 one, L3 Cache scores so bad.
> 
> View attachment 2563666
> 
> 
> Curve Optimizer is in the BIOS It might have moved, because I've set it.


----------



## ItsCash

UPDATE: Since my last post I have gone back to AGESA 1.2.0.3.c on my X570 Unify, man I gotta say it is the best ver. I don't think MSI will ever be able to top it, I am completely stable at 3800/1900 CL14 with Aida64 Latency score at 54 consistently and a 4.6 All core load Cinbench R23 score of 23100 as well temps maxing out at no more than 75-78 degrees. I Boosted to 5.0 at all times with light loads and am stress test stable now. Was freaking out before when I flashed to 1.2.0.5 but I can promise you now I will never Flash again lol


----------



## edhutner

Yes, I also have returned to 1.2.0.3c. It's stable and results are good.
But next week I am expecting 5800x3d (degrade from 5900x) and I guess will need to update to 1.2.0.7


----------



## KedarWolf

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-x570-beta-bios-enables-ryzen-7-5800x3d-tweaking X570 Unify beta BIOS with CO Curve and PBO for 5800X3D






MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-x570-beta-bios-enables-ryzen-7-5800x3d-tweaking X570 Unify beta BIOS with CO Curve and PBO for 5800X3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com


That download is no longer available, but I downloaded it. 






E7C35AMS.AD3







drive.google.com


----------



## Heidi

edhutner said:


> Yes, I also have returned to 1.2.0.3c. It's stable and results are good.
> ...


Lost my track on these BIOSes...which one was it? Curious as well...


----------



## Luggage

Heidi said:


> Lost my track on these BIOSes...which one was it? Curious as well...


AB3









[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## KedarWolf

edhutner said:


> Yes, I also have returned to 1.2.0.3c. It's stable and results are good.
> But next week I am expecting 5800x3d (degrade from 5900x) and I guess will need to update to 1.2.0.7


On my X570S Unify-X Max and my 5950x I'm running 1.2.0.3c, best BIOS if not running three 5800X3D.

See the BIOS I shared for X570 Unify that has PBO and CO unlocked for 5800X3D. You can no longer download it, but I did when you could and put it in my Google Drive.


----------



## KedarWolf

ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.7 - Google Drive







drive.google.com





CBS and PBS menus unlocked MSI X570S, X570 and B550 BIOS's.


----------



## Cidious

KedarWolf said:


> ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.7 - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBS and PBS menus unlocked MSI X570S, X570 and B550 BIOS's.


Which options would we really use from this? So far I haven't been able to find anything really useful. What am I missing?


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

KedarWolf said:


> ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.7 - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBS and PBS menus unlocked MSI X570S, X570 and B550 BIOS's.


bro !! what is the different this bios with the good old 1.2.3.0 c ?
is there any good reason for flash? i have 5800x and x570 tomahawk
thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

ultraex2003_9978 said:


> bro !! what is the different this bios with the good old 1.2.3.0 c ?
> is there any good reason for flash? i have 5800x and x570 tomahawk
> thanks


I tested the unlocked 1.2.0.7, every benchmark was slower, R23 by almost 600 points. I went back to the unlocked modded 1.2.0.3c .I have that one unlocked if you want and can post my BIOS settings for the unlocked stuff.

Actually, I don't have the unlocked Tomahawk 183. You can ask @Eder on this Discord if you want.






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## edhutner

There is new beta version on msi site - version AE1 with relapse date 2022-06-29 and description: Improved CPU performance of Ryzen 7 5800X3D.





MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global


Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING




www.msi.com




May be this is the one they call Kombo Strike

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## reantum

edhutner said:


> There is new beta version on msi site - version AE1 with relapse date 2022-06-29 and description: Improved CPU performance of Ryzen 7 5800X3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global
> 
> 
> Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be this is the one they call Kombo Strike
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


I am using A.D3 without any errors. Should i try?


----------



## ssateneth

edhutner said:


> There is new beta version on msi site - version AE1 with relapse date 2022-06-29 and description: Improved CPU performance of Ryzen 7 5800X3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global
> 
> 
> Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be this is the one they call Kombo Strike
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


Kombo strike (KS) is effectively curve optimizer -10 -20 -30 for levels 1 2 and 3 respectively. It does not alter PPT TDC EDC. PBO2 Tuner app shows/confirms this. It is also NOT PBO.

I am currently doing BCLK OC. I believe BCLK OC is more effective than KS since BCLK OC is effectively like curve optimizer but you are also increasing the frequency ceiling. 5800X3D seems to typically turbo 4450 with small amounts of 4550 in very light threads under stock operation; 4550 seems akin to something like intel's thermal velocity boost in that you will almost never see it. so anyways, if your vcore at 4450mhz is 1.25v and you increase your bclk to 107.85, that 4450mhz will now go up to 4800mhz at 1.25v (excluding other influences like higher PPT/TDC/EDC/temps, basically silicon fitness might cause to not see a perfectly linear increase if you are hitting PPT/TDC/EDC ceilings or approaching thermal limits), and if the cpu wants to operate at 4450mhz at this increased bclk, it would use the same volts as if it were 4125mhz, which is effectively undervolted.

so like i said, its effectively like a better curve optimizer. since i read that unify uses external clock gen, you don't have to worry about pci-e devices getting unhappy.

if you use CO/KS in conjunction with BCLK, you may find that you can't BCLK as high since you are lowering the voltages at the top end of the frequency curve which need exponential more amounts of volts to not crash/reboot the system.

I would also surmise that if you are not hitting PPT/EDC/TDC ceilings and want even more clocks, you may be able to use PBO2 Tuner and MSI command center lite to set a POSITIVE curve and increase BCLK further inside windows, though you can only increase it additional a little bit since RAM may get unhappy from running higher speeds at the same timings/round trips.

I am currently playing around with mine and my bclk is currently 111.75mhz. it turbos up to just shy of 5ghz on light loads, and about 4650mhz in cinebench r23. it acts almost like a stock 5800x now with regards to frequency but runs at lower volts. with the fat cache, it works very well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey y’all, I’m finally buying a new case “ Lian Li lancool 2 performance “ and my nvme m.2 1TB is full. I am going to be getting a 2TB nvme 2.0 drive and see numbers that make no sense to me. Below is a pic of the options I am unfamiliar with. Not sure if the numbers represent the drives physical size dimensionally and if so are we limited to the physical size nvme drive we can use? The numbers listed below in question are 2230/2242/2260/2280/22110. I probably asked this in the past but my memory is not so sharp.

Also any one have any suggestions for good price vs performance nvme 2TB drive atm?


----------



## edhutner

Need help 
I started getting 0d error code on the LED.
"0D - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes"
I dont know what it means, but I narrowed my problem down to dimm channel A - if I have a dimm in A1 or A2 slot I get this error.
Tried many things - cmos reset, reseat cpu and gpu, even other cpu... whatever I do it does not help.

It happened after I did some changes to my water cooling (adding second pump). Strange is that initially everything was fine for hour or two, I even did some benches and tests fully successfully.

Please advice how can I deal with this. I have doubts that may be my motherboard is dying


----------



## N2Gaming

What happened to this thread. Use to be a lot of helpful people in here not so much now. 

I have questions and it seems like no one in here has answers.

What could I expect if I added another 2x16gb kit of these to the already existing 2x16gb kit of these? Would it put too much strain on the cpu or cause issues. Presently running the 3800x but planning to upgrade to the 5800x. That's another question. Any one still having problems with the 5800x or had problems in the past that they were able to resolve? I don't have time to read through 180 pages of post's. It'd be nice to know that I did not pick a board where the enthusiast thread for that board is not so helpful :/









G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB DDR4 3600 RAM Memory - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## stewwy

N2Gaming said:


> What happened to this thread. Use to be a lot of helpful people in here not so much now.
> 
> I have questions and it seems like no one in here has answers.
> 
> What could I expect if I added another 2x16gb kit of these to the already existing 2x16gb kit of these? Would it put too much strain on the cpu or cause issues. Presently running the 3800x but planning to upgrade to the 5800x. That's another question. Any one still having problems with the 5800x or had problems in the past that they were able to resolve? I don't have time to read through 180 pages of post's. It'd be nice to know that I did not pick a board where the enthusiast thread for that board is not so helpful :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB DDR4 3600 RAM Memory - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


1, you would get more memory, you might not get quite as high clocks, post on the 24/7 memory forum about that as I can't give an authoritative answer as I'm on 4 x 8 bdie, 5800x is more or less resolved with the latest bios, it might even pay to run the 1.2.0.3 bios as that's the fastest non 5800x3D bios, if you get the 5800x3D instead of the 5800x then run the latest AGESA


----------



## Scoty

7C35vAE2 is out.
Download (msi.com)


----------



## edhutner

Change log: It's the same for last few betas. Really useless.
"Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7. Change the default setting of Secure Boot."
I am currently on AE1 and I am pretty happy with stability/performance. Dont feel like blind trying new one.


----------



## danakin

hello guys.
can someone prolly give me a link for the unlocked modded 1.2.0.3c ?

best regards,

pete


----------



## Cidious

ssateneth said:


> Kombo strike (KS) is effectively curve optimizer -10 -20 -30 for levels 1 2 and 3 respectively. It does not alter PPT TDC EDC. PBO2 Tuner app shows/confirms this. It is also NOT PBO.
> 
> I am currently doing BCLK OC. I believe BCLK OC is more effective than KS since BCLK OC is effectively like curve optimizer but you are also increasing the frequency ceiling. 5800X3D seems to typically turbo 4450 with small amounts of 4550 in very light threads under stock operation; 4550 seems akin to something like intel's thermal velocity boost in that you will almost never see it. so anyways, if your vcore at 4450mhz is 1.25v and you increase your bclk to 107.85, that 4450mhz will now go up to 4800mhz at 1.25v (excluding other influences like higher PPT/TDC/EDC/temps, basically silicon fitness might cause to not see a perfectly linear increase if you are hitting PPT/TDC/EDC ceilings or approaching thermal limits), and if the cpu wants to operate at 4450mhz at this increased bclk, it would use the same volts as if it were 4125mhz, which is effectively undervolted.
> 
> so like i said, its effectively like a better curve optimizer. since i read that unify uses external clock gen, you don't have to worry about pci-e devices getting unhappy.
> 
> if you use CO/KS in conjunction with BCLK, you may find that you can't BCLK as high since you are lowering the voltages at the top end of the frequency curve which need exponential more amounts of volts to not crash/reboot the system.
> 
> I would also surmise that if you are not hitting PPT/EDC/TDC ceilings and want even more clocks, you may be able to use PBO2 Tuner and MSI command center lite to set a POSITIVE curve and increase BCLK further inside windows, though you can only increase it additional a little bit since RAM may get unhappy from running higher speeds at the same timings/round trips.
> 
> I am currently playing around with mine and my bclk is currently 111.75mhz. it turbos up to just shy of 5ghz on light loads, and about 4650mhz in cinebench r23. it acts almost like a stock 5800x now with regards to frequency but runs at lower volts. with the fat cache, it works very well.


I just got myself a 5800X3D replacing my 5900X and what I noticed straight of the bat is the improved responsiveness in Windows. Applications opening instantly without much delay. I thought to notice this before between my 5900X and 5800X on two different machines but disregarded it because of it having different windows installs although the same memory and memory settings. But now i know for a fact that the 5900X is more sluggish in normal Windows usage. I assume this is due to the CCD latency pentaly and the Windows scheduler. 

So far I'm blown away by it's efficiency and performance. A quick round of CB R23 got me here:

23K CB R23 @ 180-185W 5900X = 124 points per watt
15.3K CB R23 @ 143-145W 5800X = 105 points per watt
15K CB R23 @ 103-104W 5800X3D = 144 points per watt

That's some crazy efficiency bumps die to better quality silicon. My 5800X is from a first launch day batch. The 5900X a couple of months after that. Sidenote is that this is with KS 3. But 5900X and 5800X are also CO set. 

I'll look into BCLK OC a bit more. I tried it before and it wouldn't let me post before.


----------



## Luggage

Cidious said:


> I just got myself a 5800X3D replacing my 5900X and what I noticed straight of the bat is the improved responsiveness in Windows. Applications opening instantly without much delay. I thought to notice this before between my 5900X and 5800X on two different machines but disregarded it because of it having different windows installs although the same memory and memory settings. But now i know for a fact that the 5900X is more sluggish in normal Windows usage. I assume this is due to the CCD latency pentaly and the Windows scheduler.
> 
> So far I'm blown away by it's efficiency and performance. A quick round of CB R23 got me here:
> 
> 23K CB R23 @ 180-185W 5900X = 124 points per watt
> 15.3K CB R23 @ 143-145W 5800X = 105 points per watt
> 15K CB R23 @ 103-104W 5800X3D = 144 points per watt
> 
> That's some crazy efficiency bumps die to better quality silicon. My 5800X is from a first launch day batch. The 5900X a couple of months after that. Sidenote is that this is with KS 3. But 5900X and 5800X are also CO set.
> 
> I'll look into BCLK OC a bit more. I tried it before and it wouldn't let me post before.


If you still have the 5800x system running limit it to 104W ppt and 4450Mhz and see what efficiency you get.

edit: 
From x-mas just after launch, OP Custom Loop, lapped, LM TIM... thermal means soo much for zen-3. Did not bother resetting CO or remove my minimal vcore offset


http://imgur.com/a/tjAfhcL


----------



## Cidious

Luggage said:


> If you still have the 5800x system running limit it to 104W ppt and 4450Mhz and see what efficiency you get.


I limited it to 125W which keeps it nicely under 80c now and set the CO. It's okish. I'll run another CB R23 with those settings. Might do a 105W run also to compare with the 5800X3D


----------



## Luggage

Cidious said:


> I limited it to 125W which keeps it nicely under 80c now and set the CO. It's okish. I'll run another CB R23 with those settings. Might do a 105W run also to compare with the 5800X3D


Damn - I swear I was just posting my edit at the same time you replied >_<

But yea Zen-3 is crazy efficent - if you don't push it for max performance


----------



## Cidious

Luggage said:


> If you still have the 5800x system running limit it to 104W ppt and 4450Mhz and see what efficiency you get.
> 
> edit:
> From x-mas just after launch, OP Custom Loop, lapped, LM TIM... thermal means soo much for zen-3. Did not bother resetting CO or remove my minimal vcore offset
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tjAfhcL


Yeah I get 15400 points also when I just let her rip at 142W. But meh. Not needed. I set her to 112W now. Definitely not 15400 points at 112W. It's a B0 stepping.. But it's good enough for the missus for gaming and a bit of office work. I don't want her moaning about instability also haha. But


----------



## dk_mic

danakin said:


> hello guys.
> can someone prolly give me a link for the unlocked modded 1.2.0.3c ?
> 
> best regards,
> 
> pete








Old - Google Drive







drive.google.com




AB1 / AB3 are 1.2.0.3c with SMU 56.52 
AB2 is 1.2.0.4
AA0 is 1.2.0.3b with SMU 56.53

anyone know the difference between 56.53 and 56.52  ?


----------



## uzi1

Hi, just flashed 7C35vAE2(Beta version) 

Description:
- Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7. - Change the default setting of Secure Boot.
and its really lowered the peformance on the 5900x , I compared at stock with bios before and every benchmark is lower 

does anyone have link to the bios before this one ? yeah I should have kept backup of older bios  

Thanks


----------



## Cidious

uzi1 said:


> Hi, just flashed 7C35vAE2(Beta version)
> 
> Description:
> - Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7. - Change the default setting of Secure Boot.
> and its really lowered the peformance on the 5900x , I compared at stock with bios before and every benchmark is lower
> 
> does anyone have link to the bios before this one ? yeah I should have kept backup of older bios
> 
> Thanks


Which one would you like? I backed up every single one.


----------



## uzi1

Cidious said:


> Which one would you like? I backed up every single one.


Hi, I think I found it 7C35vAD.zip , the last one before this latest one 7C35vAE2(Beta version) on the support page think it was the final AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7


----------



## reantum

Cidious said:


> Which one would you like? I backed up every single one.


Can you upload before AE2 one.


----------



## Iceshot

Hey guys, could use a bit of feedback. Running a 5700x and Radeon 6900XT. Here is my question

I have two NVME drives (Gen 4 2TB on slot m2_1) and (Gen 3 2TB on slot m2_2). Onboard Lan and Sound disabled (I use USB DAC). Only other pci-e card is a Intel 1gb nic plugged into PCI_E4.

For "optimal" setup, am I using the right M2 slots? Would my gpu be running at 8x or 16x bandwidth with two NVME drives? Can you have two NVME drives on the x570 Unify and still maintain full 16x speed for the GPU?

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Spilly44

Iceshot said:


> Hey guys, could use a bit of feedback. Running a 5700x and Radeon 6900XT. Here is my question
> 
> I have two NVME drives (Gen 4 2TB on slot m2_1) and (Gen 3 2TB on slot m2_2). Onboard Lan and Sound disabled (I use USB DAC). Only other pci-e card is a Intel 1gb nic plugged into PCI_E4.
> 
> For "optimal" setup, am I using the right M2 slots? Would my gpu be running at 8x or 16x bandwidth with two NVME drives? Can you have two NVME drives on the x570 Unify and still maintain full 16x speed for the GPU?
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!


As far as i know the second 2 nvme slots run through the chipset not straight to the cpu so you should still get x 16 on the gpu if in the top slot.16 lanes for gpu.4 for nvme drive and 4 for chipset.
Smiffy


----------



## Wicaebeth

Hi everyone, i just received my X570 Unify with a 5950X. First of all i got some weird slow bug in bios, like the animation and the navigation in the bios feels extremly SLOW.
But, i would like to know if i can flash a better bios for better performance ? Or just fix this bug.. Or if someone have this issues too.
Best Regards,
Ty


----------



## dk_mic

Wicaebeth said:


> Hi everyone, i just received my X570 Unify with a 5950X. First of all i got some weird slow bug in bios, like the animation and the navigation in the bios feels extremly SLOW.
> But, i would like to know if i can flash a better bios for better performance ? Or just fix this bug.. Or if someone have this issues too.
> Best Regards,
> Ty


I had some beta bios behave like that..
for overall best performance flash a bios with agesa 1.2.0.3
for best compatibility with windows 11 (fTPM stuttering fix) flash the current with agesa 1.2.0.7
there is also an option in the bios, under BOOT: info block effect, set this to 'lock' to disable some animations in bios


----------



## gps3dx

Hi All -
I got Unify x570 w/ AA4 bios, 5900x and G.skill 'F4-3600C14D-32GVK' b-die 2x16GB kit.
I try to have DRAM OC w/ either 3800DRAM/1900FCLK or 3733DRAM/1866FCLK (currently, I do not oc cpu).
I'm currently running timings of 16-16-16-16-32 w/ CR of 1T.
DRAM voltage is 1.45 (max vendor tested for my DRAM set), NB/SOC is 1.1V, VDDP 0.9V, both VDDG on 1.05V.
** Issue is that I get repeated WHEA every 30 sec** 

Bios downgrade to the very recommended A82 version is out of the question as I want to have resizable-bar (starting bios A86 and above AFAIK).
Do you have any suggestions how can I reduce repeated WHEA ?
Thanks


----------



## Shenhua

Can any of you pls confirm, if there's available any option in the latest bioses that can limit frequency bellow stock?

Like a global limit on all cores to be set manually, or a pbo negative offset, and if there is...... is it limited in any way? I mean, how low can you set it.

Thank you


----------



## Luggage

Shenhua said:


> Can any of you pls confirm, if there's available any option in the latest bioses that can limit frequency bellow stock?
> 
> Like a global limit on all cores to be set manually, or a pbo negative offset, and if there is...... is it limited in any way? I mean, how low can you set it.
> 
> Thank you


Yo can use pbo2tuner


----------



## Shenhua

n


Luggage said:


> Yo can use pbo2tuner


No tnx.


----------



## Luggage

The bios negative boost override _should_ still be available but I have not checked the latest bios.


----------



## Wicaebeth

KedarWolf said:


> I tested the unlocked 1.2.0.7, every benchmark was slower, R23 by almost 600 points. I went back to the unlocked modded 1.2.0.3c .I have that one unlocked if you want and can post my BIOS settings for the unlocked stuff.
> 
> Actually, I don't have the unlocked Tomahawk 183. You can ask @Eder on this Discord if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discord.gg


Hey, can you link me the unlocked one, and your bios settings ? Ty


----------



## N2Gaming

stewwy said:


> 1, you would get more memory, you might not get quite as high clocks, post on the 24/7 memory forum about that as I can't give an authoritative answer as I'm on 4 x 8 bdie, 5800x is more or less resolved with the latest bios, it might even pay to run the 1.2.0.3 bios as that's the fastest non 5800x3D bios, if you get the 5800x3D instead of the 5800x then run the latest AGESA


I'm not seeing the 1.2.0.3 bios on MSI support bios page :/ only 1.2.0.3b

I did a google search for best bios for 5800x and this is what I found in a redit thread. One guy at the end of the quotes below is saying he is on 1.2.0.3b because all the new bios's make his CPU run hotter.



> x570 Meg Unify - CPU hotter with any newer bios
> 
> Hello, using a 5800x cpu here. Stock, no OC, all default bios settings, only XMP enabled.
> 
> Every bios for my motherboard since version 7C35vA8 released on January, makes my CPU run hotter about 10º. Idk what msi has been doing with the latest bios, but I find myself forced to use this bios because otherwise, during a intensive workload my cpu temp shoots up to 90-91º.
> 
> Just to make sure it wasn't something else cause the high temperatures , I tested this again. And yes with the January bios, my temperature is around 83 during intensive stuff like cinebench. With any newer bios it instantly shoots up to 91 and stays there. All with default settings.
> 
> I don't know if MSI hasn't been caring enough about the 5800x to test their settings, but I'm pretty sure they are feeding the CPU way too much voltage by default.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this via Google. Exact same issue, thought I had something bad, bought a new fan.. turns out rolling back to the bios to a previous version fixed this, apparently AGESA has issues with EDC or something? I'm on 7C35vAA, down from 7C35vAE.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is their a 1.2.0.3 bios that I would want to run the 5800x on?

Or is the 1.2.0.3b I have installed the best bios for the 5800x?


----------



## malakudi

KedarWolf said:


> I tested the unlocked 1.2.0.7, every benchmark was slower, R23 by almost 600 points. I went back to the unlocked modded 1.2.0.3c .I have that one unlocked if you want and can post my BIOS settings for the unlocked stuff.


The reason why 1.2.0.7 bios is slower is because MSI again broke the power telemetry reporting. With 7C35vAA I had "power reporting deviation" as reported by hwinfo64 at 102-103% but with 7C35vAE it is again at 110-111%, like some older BIOS were. The fix is easy if you want to restore performance, you should configure CPU VDD_Soc Current Optimization in advanced settings. I put "CPU VDD Full scale current" to 234A for my 5900X and it performs now the same as before.


----------



## N2Gaming

Any one tried or is using the Fan Control software to control fans?

I have it working but one of my system fan headers on the mobo are not detecting correctly as well as two sensors on the 1080 Ti GPU sensors. Wondering if it's from the Bios I am using or software related issues etc.

Here is Jay's .02¢ talking about and showing how to use the Fan Control software I am asking about. Where I downloaded it.


----------



## DarknightOCR

I don't know if this has already been mentioned in a previous post. 
but bios 1.2.0.7 still have the EDC bug? 
I wanted to switch from 1.2.0.3c to 1.2.0.7 to see if a 5950x can boot to 1900mhz IF. 

the 5900x did without any problem in 1.2.0.3c


----------



## dk_mic

yes, all AGESA after 1.2.0.3c have this behaviour of reduced vcore when EDC > 140


----------



## Spilly44

Thrown a wobbly here.Bios reporting temps and voltage wrong.eg cpu temp 0deg c Core voltage 2.048v,DDR voltage 0.2v but further down says 4.066v.All fans in bios stuck at 65536rpm.
Cannot alter the speeds of any fans.But once in windows Ryzen master reports correct temps and voltages.Also the debug leds have stopped working.Tried a different bios but still the same and emergency usb bios flash is not working.Bios button flashes 3 times and thats all.Will try further bioses later but not looking good.Any help Appreciated.Smiffy.


----------



## Spilly44

Well spent 2 hrs sorting it and no joy.Left it for 3 hrs while I watched a film.Cam back and its all ok now.Bloody gremlins.


----------



## Spilly44

Am on latest bios after troubles.On a 3950X.Seems the LLC setting may not be working.Tried Mode 1,2,and 3 but vcore reads 0.900v with all 16 cores at 2.5Ghz but when running occt it drops to 0.88.Have tried latest bioses AE,AC and AA and its the same.Any help ta in advance.Am going back through bioses.Always found A42 best for memory but A7 was as good but needed slightly less voltage for 15,14,14,14.


----------



## ItsCash

Anyone download the newest MSI Unify Bios, anything change as far as outperforming 1203c yet, or is 1203c still the KING for 3800/1900 Cl14 overclocking. Wanting hit that 4000/2000 Cl16 without any 18/19 whea errors....just doesn't seem possible for me.


----------



## Spilly44

This thing is giving me crap this week
Adata X70 blade shows up in windows 10 but not in the bios
Going through bioses to see if that helps but any inf appreciated


----------



## Spilly44

Fixed.Buggered MBR


----------



## N2Gaming

ItsCash said:


> Anyone download the newest MSI Unify Bios, anything change as far as outperforming 1203c yet, or is 1203c still the KING for 3800/1900 Cl14 overclocking. Wanting hit that 4000/2000 Cl16 without any 18/19 whea errors....just doesn't seem possible for me.


This thread does not seem to be as active as it once was. 

I was never able to find the 1203c bios just the 1203b so that’s what I’m running atm with the 5800x.

For those using the 5800x3d, is there a best bios version for using the x3d and PBO/ with XMP enabled? Any specific undervoltage offsets to use?


----------



## sendap

I am running the latest 1.2.0.7. I have not tested 1.2.0.6
Currently there is no PBO or CO option available on BIOS level (for X3D). For that use PBO2 tuner or wait for 1.2.0.8
I would not recommend undervolting due to the risk of clock stretching. There is really not much to tune on the X3D. Use PBO2 Tuner or Kombostrike 1/2/3 to reduce temps.


----------



## dk_mic

So here are BIOS versions and AGESA verions:

AB1 / AB3 are 1.2.0.3c with SMU 56.52
AB2 is 1.2.0.4
AA0 is 1.2.0.3b with SMU 56.53

I think you want 1.2.0.3c if you are running 5800X on win 10. Newer AGESA have 1.425 VCore limitation if EDC > 140.
AB1 and AB3 might be identical.. AGESA Version and SMU are, AB2 was a buggy 1.2.0.4 BIOS

For windows 11 you might want to use the latest BIOS (it runs on 1.2.0.3c, but there were some fTPM stutter issues that were fixed with BIOS updates iirc)
I am pretty sure for a 5800X3D you need 1.2.0.6c or newer and my guess is the best BIOS is the latest one.

here you can download unmodded BIOS, MSI forum mod site (?)





MSI Tool Summary - AMD 500 Series


BIOS Index BIOS Status - Green (Available), Red (Unavailable)




sites.google.com


----------



## mtbiker033

I recently picked up a 5800X3D and an MSI MEG Ace Max X570S and saw this thread, though not the exact model it must be similar enough

waiting for alphacool eisbaer 280 to come in then going to build it up, put som PBO2 on it and let it rip


----------



## N2Gaming

I have the x3d just sitting here unopened and waiting to be installed. Ran some benchmarks with the 5800x and saved the screen shots to compare to the x3d.

Is there a way to save the bios settings and print them out so that I can use them again later after a bios flash. My system is running pretty solid atm and don’t want to loose the settings if I don’t like the x3d.


----------



## stewwy

N2Gaming said:


> I have the x3d just sitting here unopened and waiting to be installed. Ran some benchmarks with the 5800x and saved the screen shots to compare to the x3d.
> 
> Is there a way to save the bios settings and print them out so that I can use them again later after a bios flash. My system is running pretty solid atm and don’t want to loose the settings if I don’t like the x3d.


Take a screenshot of RYZENMASTER settings -that should show you what you need, or do what I do, take a phone pic of the bios screens


----------



## N2Gaming

That is the obvious way to do it if there is no way to save every setting to a text file but the text file shows every single setting in one list.


----------



## DaniloFerracini

Hello, sorry for the bad english.
I recently bought a Netac NV7000 2tb PCIE 4.0 and it runs at very poor speeds on the M2_1 1500read/500write (which should be the best as it has 4 dedicated lanes direct to the CPU) and only a little bit slower than expected on the M2_2 or M2_3 6300/6200, so I believe it must not be the ssd that has the problem... Another detail is that my Sabrent 1tb pcie 3.0 works with the expected speed on the M2_1 and M2_2 3500/3000. I have a 5800x3d, unify x570, 3080ti, 2x8 gb ram, updated chipset, latest bios... does anyone have any idea what could be the problem???


----------



## Shenhua

Can any1 confirm if agesa 1207 has MAX BOOS CLOCK OVERRIDE OFFSET that can be set to negative and by how much? on a regular ryzen 5000 not the x3d.
I asked this so many times.............


----------



## dk_mic

yes, you can select up to -1000 MHz


----------



## Shenhua

Just updated to agesa 1207 and there's a small problem.... Im using this system for tinkering and i only have a gtx 750 available, as i only need video out. The problem is that secure boot doesnt like old GPUs, so i have no access to bios.
I installed a 1070ti from another system and tried to disable Secure boot, but still the issue persists. Any idea how to make it work?
Thanks in advance.
Im also experiencing heavy lag and stuttering in windows..........


----------



## Forsaken1

Shenhua said:


> Just updated to agesa 1207 and there's a small problem.... Im using this system for tinkering and i only have a gtx 750 available, as i only need video out. The problem is that secure boot doesnt like old GPUs, so i have no access to bios.
> I installed a 1070ti from another system and tried to disable Secure boot, but still the issue persists. Any idea how to make it work?
> Thanks in advance.
> Im also experiencing heavy lag and stuttering in windows..........


Update GPU driver.


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

malakudi said:


> The reason why 1.2.0.7 bios is slower is because MSI again broke the power telemetry reporting. With 7C35vAA I had "power reporting deviation" as reported by hwinfo64 at 102-103% but with 7C35vAE it is again at 110-111%, like some older BIOS were. The fix is easy if you want to restore performance, you should configure CPU VDD_Soc Current Optimization in advanced settings. I put "CPU VDD Full scale current" to 234A for my 5900X and it performs now the same as before.


Any idea what it should be for a 5800x3d? or any way to find out?


----------



## dk_mic

DukeRaoul2010 said:


> Any idea what it should be for a 5800x3d? or any way to find out?


read this post Explaining the AMD Ryzen "Power Reporting Deviation" -metric in HWiNFO
set CPU VDD Full scale current in BIOS to some value (idk really maybe 110) and read HWInfos Power Reporting Deviation.
Adjust that number so it should be +/- 100% when running Cinebench R20. 
I have 220 on the 5950x


----------



## DukeRaoul2010

dk_mic said:


> read this post Explaining the AMD Ryzen "Power Reporting Deviation" -metric in HWiNFO
> set CPU VDD Full scale current in BIOS to some value (idk really maybe 110) and read HWInfos Power Reporting Deviation.
> Adjust that number so it should be +/- 100% when running Cinebench R20.
> I have 220 on the 5950x


That's great. Many thanks. I have one more question. I'm trying to run my 5800x3d at high ram speed 3733 - so nothing crazy. I hoping to help out on those 1%s in Modern Warfare 2 but when i go over 3600 i get a weird stutter and i wondered if it was fTPM related...i know AMD says with the latest AGESA the stutter is fixed, but is it really fixed?

So part 2 of my question is, is anyone running a hardware TPM 2.0 module in place of the one on the chip? And if so which one.

I'm on windows 10 btw, but will be making the jump to 11 when direct storage or some other substantial reason to upgrade comes along.

Thanks in advance.

D


----------

